#xubuntu 2007-06-25
<TheSheep> attention span of a mayfly
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(Jester45/#xubuntu) o... i dont think the choose has it
(Jester45/#xubuntu) i wasnt sure what you where talking about
(Ghostvirus/#xubuntu) yeah, the open/save dialog
* Jester45 shuts down machine to add a new drive (will not leave computer on like last time)
* Jester45 also doesnt have hotswap
<Jester45> toasted a brand new 250gb sata 300 drive a week ago
<jtg23> alright, i just realized there is no version 6.1(?) so i do need to get one of these wifi cards working under my existing hardware situation
<Ghostvirus> ouch
<Jester45> i was just about to have i dedicated movie storage drive
<jtg23> snap, i should make a backup...
<Jester45> and it whent pop/band/zap
<Ghostvirus> i like external HDs
<Ghostvirus> saves trouble
<Jester45> to slow...
<jtg23> not once you get it going!
<jtg23> i use mine on my mac and it's slow to buffer but not too, too bad
<jtg23> you can stream video
<jtg23> 8mb cache
* Jester45 has a "external" storage called a ftp server
<jtg23> gotta have it
<jtg23> i want one of those hybrid flash ram drives
<Jester45> the cache has little to do with what the line can handle
<jtg23> oh and to get my wifi card working on xubuntu 7.04 with either the linksys with the broadcom or the airlink with the 1211 chipset
<Chikubu> hope the warranty covered it
<Jester45> a drive connected via usb will not beat internal or ethernet connected
<jtg23> no but the cache helps when you pause the vid to take phone calls and restart it
<jtg23> of course not
<jtg23> well not gigabit
<Chikubu> my usb wireless adapater worked with default xubuntu install, didnt need to add anything specail, other than a nice gui to help manage it
<Jester45> jtg23, and firewire is a bit faster in the real world... but usb 2 fullspeed *should* be a bit faster but its normaly not
<Jester45> and apples fireware 800 is much faster
<Jester45> be back in a bit
<Chikubu> i want to mount a cd image created with blind write in windows, what util would i use, or do i need to convert to iso? what would i use to convert to iso?
<BFTD> hi I'm looking for a power point program
<Chikubu> the open office suite has presentation software
<Ghostvirus> Chikubu, what format does blindwrite use?
<BFTD> Chikubu yeah but ti crashes
<Chikubu> it writes blind write format
<Chikubu> makes a blind write image file .bwi
<Chikubu> think its just raw inside the file
<Chikubu> also makes a .bws and .bwt file along with the main but not sure those are completly nessacary
<Ghostvirus> Chikubu, yeah, i think you'll have to convert to ISO
<Chikubu> ill start poking around for some utility to do it, how do you mount an .iso?  is it built into linux or do i need something
<Ghostvirus> Chikubu, you can do it from the command line, like "sudo mount /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mountpoint"
<Chikubu> ok, built in...cool
<Ghostvirus> or you could install an app like CDemu: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net
<Ghostvirus> never used it though, so i'm not sure if there are better apps out there
<Chikubu> in windows it would be nessacary to run a program to fool windows into thinking it was a cd or the progs wouldnt run, had to mount that way
<Chikubu> not sure what wines gonna make out of it
<Chikubu> gonna find out
<Ghostvirus> yeah, i use daemon tools on xp
<Jester45> whats going on
<Ghostvirus> fun with cd images and virtual drives
<Jester45> wine wouldnt know the diffrence if you mounted a iso or had a cd in the drive... just like the rest of the system
<Jester45> Ghostvirus, ya... but linux can do as many as you want not only 4
<Chikubu> well thats good
<Jester45> they problem with wine might be if you dont tell wine where you "cd" drives are
<Jester45> unless you mount in /dev/cdrom0 and wine is all ready looking there
<Ghostvirus> well i've never bothered with mounting ISOs under linux, just a few times in windows for some games
* Jester45 mounts hd dvd's because he has no drive nor disc to burn them
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> you can do that?
<Jester45> yeps
<BFTD> what program do you use to watch them
<Jester45> mplayer or vlc
<Jester45> noramly mplayer
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> oh
<Ghostvirus> oh yeah, i noticed that when i insert an audio cd into my computer, it shows up on my desktop, but xubuntu says it's not mounted
<Ghostvirus> if i try to mount it, i get some error. is that normal for audio cds?
<MetaCube> whats the command to upgrade again? apt-get upgrade? that seems to miss some items
<Ghostvirus> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jester45> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jester45> or dist-upgrade
<MetaCube> ah the dist was the one i was trying to remeber thanx
<Ghostvirus> so does anyone know what's up with the audio cd thing?
<Ghostvirus> if i try to play a cd with audacious, it says there aren't any cds mounted, yet grip finds the audio tracks with no problem
<cjae_> Ghostvirus, don't think audio discs must be mounted
<cjae_> Ghostvirus, http://users.netwit.net.au/~pursang/music.html
<Ghostvirus> cjae_, any idea what would cause audacious to think there's no audio cd to play?
<Ghostvirus> it's not really a big problem, since i rarely play audio cds anyway. maybe it's just an audacious-specific problem, since grip finds the disc just fine
<Ghostvirus> hm, after taking a look at the audacious forum, i believe i may have found a solution to my problem
<Ghostvirus> well since everyone else has already taken off, i guess i'll call it a night too
<gerro> few buddies in here earlier were discussing virtualbox so I went to install the ubuntu package at the virtualbox site however it shows a license agreement and doesn't do anything I can't accept or cancel and my entire add/remove apt system is locked up on that package
<gerro> any ideas?
<gerro> ohhh never mind I figured it out... have to press arrow key then enter..
<gerro> that makes no sense what so ever but it works
<TheSheep> like most software
<gerro> I was pressing arrow key to scroll down but it wanted me to press the right arrow key and not the left one
<gerro> which is really odd
<gerro> damn its late I'm getting some sleep
<gerro> byes
<DaBeowulf> Please help me, how do I get into the terminal only (No X running) with telinit 3 runlevel without gdm starting up on me?
<DaBeowulf> Or what does make gdm restart when I terminate it?
<benpicco> Hi, how do I acces a samba share in a Windows server?
<benpicco> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<benpicco> ah, ok, never mind
<benpicco> ok, something is wrong here
<benpicco> I can log in on the server using smbclient
<benpicco> but when it comes to mounting the share, I have no acces
<benpicco> (The account has no password - I did't configure this ;) )
<benpicco> so do I have to leave it blant in fstab?
<benpicco> *blank
<benpicco> so username=accountname, password=>blank<
<benpicco> oh, got 2 go now..
<benpicco> any (quick) solution?
<benpicco> (I just have to press enter when smbclient prompts me for the pw
<benpicco>  - there are no errors while mounting, too, but I always get "Permission Denied"
<benpicco> where I can acces everything with smbclient
<benpicco> however, I have to go..
<homebrewcider> what's the best way to get the scanning functions going in my Canon MP510 printer/scanner please?
<namelessjon> Is there some way I can make Terminal aware of the paths I set in .bash_profile, without running 'source .bash_profile'?
<|jason|> i am trying to build pidgin on xubuntu fiesty -- i seem to recall there was a package that had to be installed first but i cant find it -- can someone point me in the right direction?
<gerro> got this old dell latitude and was going to install xubuntu on it but when booting the cd it says Buffer I/O error on device fd0 and the same message for sr0 repeatedly and hasn't done anything yet..
<gerro> perhaps a bios setting problem, cd defect, maybe broken hardware?
<mig5> gerro, try the alternate install cd if there is one for xubuntu?
<mig5> or does it do that on all boot cds?
<gerro> this is the first time I've tried a boot cd on it
<gerro> I've heard dell latitude mentioned a lot in linux support forums so I expected some problems from it
<mig5> try booting the cd in another computer and see if it works in that
<gerro> I have
<gerro> I used it for 4 other computers installation including one I'm on now
<gerro> just yesterday I was booting it up on another machine
<mig5> have you got any other bootable cds laying around?
<gerro> not really most them really old copies of ubuntu
<mig5> try one of them, just to see if it can boot anything?
<Stormx2> How much memory does a default xubuntu install use with no apps open?
<gerro> I think 192
<mig5> People have it working on 128mb
<gerro> but for installing takes 192
<mig5> not with alternate cd
<gerro> he said with no apps open so i assumed it was live cd
<mig5> o yeah ur right, well i guess 128 is bare minimum
<gerro> it has to do some uncompressing and other stuff to install so needs more ram for doing that
<mig5> yeah
<gerro> my one computer has 60.5 mb ram so
<mig5> with xubuntu?
<gerro> I sort of gave up on bothering with alternate cd too
<mig5> o
<gerro> nah I use damn small on that one
<mig5> thats quite a nice linux, i tried it once
<gerro> I was hoping to copy over a few settings from it to xubuntu and vica versa
<gerro> like I got thunar setup on it too
<mig5> i dont like thunar, it hangs on me
<mig5> im using xfe at the moment
<gerro> yeah you have to make an index for /usr/bin seeing as it opens there all the time by default
<gerro> xfe?
<mig5> xfe is like a really light weight file manager thats based on rox
<mig5>  yeah you have to make an index for /usr/bin seeing as it opens there all the time by default --- how do i do that?
<gerro> don't know its a feature of ext3
<gerro> some sort of command to use
<gerro> you can do it for all of your folders if you like but it takes little bit extra hard drive space
<mig5> ext3 is a type of filesystem isnt it?
<gerro> yeah but it has lots of features
<mig5> i have jornalised something or other, i dont think its ext3
<gerro> I also tuned my ext3 for writeback support supposedly things load faster
<gerro> yeah there are a lot of journalised file systems
<gerro> like reiserfs is another popular one commonly used on linux
<mig5> hmm i dont know what the exact one that i have
<gerro> use synaptic to check what fcsk your using
<gerro> you need different tools for different file systems
<gerro> mikey! what up man
* gerro high fives mike
<mig5> i dont have any fcsk packages installed =(
<mikeconcepts> what is the extra step I've forgotten to connect to a share created in xubuntu from windows. Windows asks for username and password, but just keeps asking
<mikeconcepts> permissions thing?
<TheSheep> mikeconcepts: it's 'fsck'
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> mig5: it's 'fsck'
<mig5> thanks, in that case i have ext2
<gerro> oops my bad
<mikeconcepts> the share is on xubuntu and I'm trying to connect to it from windows
<TheSheep> mig5: just 'fsck' alone should autodetect the filesystem and use apropriate 'fsck.*' automatically
<mig5> can i index usr/bin/ if i have ext2?
<TheSheep> mikeconcepts: you configured it using 'system->shared folders'?
<mikeconcepts> yes
<TheSheep> mig5: index?
<mig5>  yeah you have to make an index for /usr/bin seeing as it opens there all the time by default --- said gerro
<mig5> its to make thunar work
<gerro> that is not the proper term but it functions similar
<gerro> not thunar its to make things load the file system faster for that directory seeing as it has lots of files
<TheSheep> first time I hear about it
<mig5> i dont get it though, because xfe loads usr/bin and usr/lib quickly
<TheSheep> mig5: what is the problem?
<mig5> thunar hangs on me when i open folders that have lots of stuff in
<TheSheep> mig5: what version?
<TheSheep> mig5: which xubuntu are yo using?
<gerro> mine does the same usually
<mig5> 0.8
<mig5> xubuntu 7.04
<mig5> feisty
* TheSheep scratches his head
<mig5> i thought it was just because thunar is still in developerment and so its buggy
<TheSheep> mig5: how does it hang? is mouse working? numlock? can you restart with alt+ctrl+backspace or do you have to reset your computer manually?
<TheSheep> mig5: no, Thunar in feisty is stable
<TheSheep> mig5: should have no bugs
<gerro> its not hanging its just opening an enormous directory by default every time he browses to find an image for an icon or other small tasks
<mig5> just the program hangs, the thunar window goes white and i have to kill the process to get rid of it
<mig5> i can still use my computer when it does it
<gerro> yeah what your system specs mig5?
<mig5> 512mb mem, 2500 (1.8ghz) pro
<TheSheep> that's still bad -- it shouldn't happen
<gerro> well your case is more serious than mine
<gerro> no clue why it crashes
<TheSheep> mig5: works resonably well for me on much weaker box
<TheSheep> oh well
<TheSheep> !bugs | mig5
<ubotu> mig5: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<gerro> you use a different file system though too
<mig5> i dont have any file indexing software like beagle if that would make a difference?
<TheSheep> mig5: try to include all the details you can think might be relevant
<mikeconcepts> guess I'll have to manually go through the whole samba setup process manually, figured by now that would have been automated
<TheSheep> mikeconcepts: no
<TheSheep> mikeconcepts: sorry, again not to you :)
<TheSheep> mig5: no
<TheSheep> mikeconcepts: apparently something went wrong
<TheSheep> mikeconcepts: but you don't have to go through the *whole* process -- most of the configuration is done
<mig5> ill do the bug report thing but I'm ok really because i just use xfe file manager instead
<mikeconcepts> once I get into it, perhaps the problem will surface
<TheSheep> mig5: if you report it, it will get fixed :)
<TheSheep> mig5: I often had bugs fixed the smae day I reported them in xfce
<mig5> umm do i have to sign up for this launch pad thing or is it the same as my forum account?
<TheSheep> mig5: not sure, you put your e-mail as a login
<mig5> no its not, i have to make an account
<TheSheep> mig5: but it works for wiki too :)
<occidere> Hello everybody. Does anybody know, how to stop the autoplay feature for audio cds of gxine? I'm running Feisty with Xfce.
<mig5> im making the account now...
<manu640> hi @ all
<TheSheep> occidere: open thunar, go to edit->preferences->advanced->configure volume management
<manu640> i have here an old pc with mainboard from 1999, i built in a 160GB HHD and the bios found it, but after installing xubuntu on a 80GB primary partition, i get an grub 18 error
<manu640> what shall i do, do i need a pci controller
<manu640> its the first partition on the disk
<occidere> Thanks a lot, TheSheep.
<manu640> :( dont know what the biggest bios is which the bios recognizes
<TheSheep> manu640: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<TheSheep> manu640: make a small /boot partition
<TheSheep> manu640: say, 40MB
<mikeconcepts> all I needed was sudo smbpasswd -L -a "username"
<mikeconcepts> and -e to enable
<TheSheep> mikeconcepts: thanks, we can pass it on when someone has similar problems
<manu640> TheSheep ok, and how do i know how big the boot partition has to be? because when i install some applications etc
<Jester45> anyone know how to control a fan's speed
<TheSheep> manu640: applications are installed mainly to /usr, the /boot partition only contains kernels
<TheSheep> manu640: count about 16-20MB per kernel, you only need two kernels at any time
<manu640> TheSheep yes i know, but letts say there will be 3 kernel updates, and the partition is to small? ... :/
<TheSheep> manu640: make it 80MB to be safe :)
<mig5> is this ok TheSheep: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/122146
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122146 in ubuntu-bots "Thunar crashes upon opening folders" [Undecided,New] 
<TheSheep> manu640: you can remove the old kernels
<TheSheep>               https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/122146
<TheSheep> argh
<TheSheep> sorry
* TheSheep is on windows at work --)
<TheSheep> mig5: 'freezes' instead of 'crashes' would be more accurate, but it's too late now to change :)
* gerro feels sorry for sheep if its vista
<TheSheep> mig5: I think it's fine, thank you
<mig5> how do i know if they've fixed it?
<gerro> hey I found out the laptop is a dell latitude C640 and the problem is related to the fact the dvd/cdrw can actually be taken out and switched with floppy drive
<gerro> that is very odd..
<mig5> gerro, did you manage to get it to boot then?
<TheSheep> mig5: you'll get an e-mail every time somethng changes with that bug, because you are subscribed to it as a reporter
<TheSheep> mig5: you can unsubscribe in the toolbar on the left if you want
<mig5> no ill leave it subscribed, i want to know if they fix it
<gerro> mig5: some people mentioned using the alternate install cd
<manu640> TheSheep i red that tehre is a maximum size of 512MB is that right, so if that work i dont have to remove kernels?
<TheSheep> gerro: what was the problem?
<manu640> how to remover kernels with ubuntu?
<TheSheep> manu640: just uninstall them with synaptic -- they are packages like any other applications
<gerro> TheSheep: the problem is it has a floppy that is swappable with the cdrom
<TheSheep> manu640: they are just never removed automatically
<gerro> TheSheep: so I'm got to disable floppy or use alternate install cd
<mig5> hey sheep i just thought of something, could my thunar be freezing because my harddisk only has like 2gb free space?
<TheSheep> mig5: no
<mig5> or because my home partition only has 1gb?
<Jester45> thats somthing windows would do
<manu640> ok The sheep so i will try a new installation with 80MB bootpartition
<manu640> :)
<TheSheep> manu640: the maximum size of the boot partition that will work depends on the cylinder size of your hard disk drive
<TheSheep> manu640: it must be smaller than 1024 cylinders
<TheSheep> mig5: it works fine with even 10kB free space in home and no free space anywhere else
<mig5> o ok
<TheSheep> mig5: I tested it XD
<gerro> can't quite figure out how to turn off the floppy
<TheSheep> mig5: the problem might be connected with GAM somehow
<gerro> it has the boot section in bios and shows arrows pointing to diskette drive
<mig5> whats GAM?
<manu640> TheSheep 160GB
<gerro> gam server you mean?
<TheSheep> mig5: it's a daemon that keeps track of when files are modified, so that Thunar refreshes automatically
<TheSheep> mig5: but for it to work, Thunar must tell it which files to watch -- maybe this is taking that much time? (just a wild guess)
<mig5> will this gam show up in processes?
<mig5> yes it does, gam_server
<TheSheep> mig5: yes, it's 'gam' or 'gamin'
<gerro> I wish I could get the livecd to do same function of alternate cd
<manu640> TheSheep the HDD is 160GB big
<tuxcrafter> hello guys
<gerro> just skip to installing
<manu640> is 80MB for /boot enough?
<tuxcrafter> where can i found all the desktop shortcuts?
<tuxcrafter> manu640: I have a high mem machine 1 GB DDR and i optimesed xubuntu and use 84 MB at startup
<tuxcrafter> so 80 MB should be possible
<tuxcrafter> however i f you load firefox or thunderbird or open office mem will soon use 200 MB
<gerro> I found this post that explains what to do to prevent those buffer I/O errors https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/95857 that bottom post where would I enter those commands from?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95857 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[feisty]  kernel boot delayed 60 secs on floppy error" [Low,Confirmed] 
<gerro> oh darn that is for alternate cd too
<mig5> I found some people on the forums who are also having problems with thunar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368871&highlight=thunar+freeze
<tuxcrafter> where can i found all the desktop shortcuts?
<tuxcrafter> i am looking for the shortcut to move a app to the second desktop
<tuxcrafter> or left right
<tuxcrafter> previous next
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: settings->window manager->keayboard
<manu640> i set a bootflag to partition 1 with /boot
<manu640> is that ok?
<TheSheep> manu640: yes
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: ah there they are
<tuxcrafter> i was searching at the keyboard settings
<tuxcrafter> alt+control+home
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: yes, it's a tad inconvenient
<manu640> TheSheep i made the following: 82.2MB /boot primary partition with bootflag | 80.0GB / primary partition | swap logical partition with 1.0GB | /home primary partition with 79.0GB
<manu640> in this order
<laserbeak43> crap i forgot i havent done the xineorama thing yet...
<tuxcrafter> manu640: oeps i thought you ware talking about memory :-D
<tuxcrafter> bye guys
<tuxcrafter> i having lunch
<laserbeak43> in xorg.conf whats the diff between section "screen" and section "monitor"?
<Jester45> the monitor section tells about the acual moniter and the screen is like, what the output should be i think
<Jester45> or... the monitor section is there so you can tell wich card to output to what moniter
<Merchelo> is there an anyway to fix grub after install win xp on a seperate partition?
<laserbeak43> Jester45: ok thanks i'll take a better look at it and see if i can tell the difference
<Pumpernickel> !grub | Merchelo
<ubotu> Merchelo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Merchelo> excellent, thanks Pumpernickel
<nipun> hello people
<nipun> and hello TheSheep
<nipun> :)
<nipun> remember me?
<nipun> guys i need some help
<laserbeak43> hi nipun
<nipun> hi laserbreak43
<nipun> I am remastering xubuntu livecd
<gerro> someone mentioned if I waited for all the buffer I/O errors to end that xubuntu live cd would load like normal but it didn't displays ash prompt
<laserbeak43> how do i browse files graphicaly as root?
<nipun> login as root?
<laserbeak43> i didn't think you canlog in as root
<nipun> you can
<laserbeak43> but i just want to browse as root on any account
<nipun> first you gotta enable local administrative login
<laserbeak43> whats the command for that?
<nipun> some gkthunar or something, i dont rem
<nipun> gksudo thunar
<nipun> i guess
<laserbeak43> hmm ok
<laserbeak43> thanks i'm prolly gonna have to google this one :)
<nipun> err no, its not
<nipun> i think the easiest way would be to login as root
<nipun> anyways
<laserbeak43> yeah it prolly would be
<nipun> I am looking for some help myself
<laserbeak43> but i just wanna stay outta that account if i can
<laserbeak43> yeah what was ur question again?
<nipun> yeah that would be best
<nipun> I am remastering xubuntu live cd
<nipun> wanted to know what all can i remove
<nipun> i just need firefox
<nipun> and flash and java
<nipun> that's it
<nipun> nothing else
<laserbeak43> just a minimal web browsing xubuntu hah?
<nipun> not even installation files
<laserbeak43> well
<nipun> yeah
<nipun> a kiosk
<laserbeak43> i dunno if synaptic does this bu
<laserbeak43> t
<laserbeak43> can you delete installed files and all of their dependacies will automaticaly get uninstalled as well?
<laserbeak43> cause if so, i'd assume you could downgrade and see what you needed and what you didnt
<laserbeak43> i could be wrong of course
<laserbeak43> can you run firefox without a wm?
<nipun> no
<nipun> it needs one
<nipun> that's why i am using xubuntu
<nipun> for xfce
<nipun> actually there are programs to do what i want
<nipun> but they work with k/ubunut
<nipun> not xubuntu
<nipun> so i needed some manual help
<laserbeak43> well i'll shut up and stop spamming your topic so the other guys can see then, good luck :)
<nipun> lol kay
<nipun> i think i ll go in some other channel
<nipun> this seems to be very quiet
<gerro> how do I remove every driver, daemon, module, and config ever related or associated with nvidia from my system?
<gerro> after trying to install linux-k7 kernel my graphics card now has about 5 other older modules competing over who gets the monitor
<laserbeak43> Jester45: gonna try it now(xinerama) fingers crossed
<gerro> alright then now to do locate command and rm -Rf anything named nvidia
<gerro> wish me luck peeps
<nominaladversary> Hi, i was looking for a way to install windows2k over my xubuntu install...when i insert the 2k boot cd, ubuntu just boots.
<BFTD> nominaladversary you have to set the BIOS to boot windows 2k disk
<nominaladversary> I'm in the bios place...i went under BOOT, but have no idea what to do from there.
<Pumpernickel> There should be a subsection called 'boot order' or something similar.
<Pumpernickel> Make sure it's set to boot from the cd before the hard drive.
<nominaladversary> Check, cept I have two cd drives.
<Pumpernickel> Use the master, then.
<nominaladversary> There is only 1 cd option on the BIOS screen...I tried both drives, won't boot.
<Pumpernickel> Your BIOS may be confused about having 2 to choose from.
<Jester45> what aBOut a choose
<Jester45> r
<Pumpernickel> It might also be confused by jumper settings on the drives, but it's probably simpler to just pull a drive then to deal with the jumpers.
<Jester45> my bios has somthing on F8 i think that lets you choose what to boot
<nominaladversary> yeah, is F1 on hp desktops
<nominaladversary> thanks for the help, i might open it up and try again
<nominaladversary> tata
<gerro> wtf I go through and delete everything shown by locate command after running updatedb and then install nvidia driver STILL it complains there is another driver hidden somewhere
<gerro> I think its about reinstall time...
<gerro> yay I found new command line to add to my great giant .sh list of remove nvidia drivers script :)
<MrBlues_> esa
<gerro> update-rc.d nvidia-kernel remove.. interesting
<laserbeak43> Jester45: didn't work so far...
<gerro> ldconfig: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/liban1.so.1 is not a symbolic link so I deleted it
<gerro> were several other files like that I deleted because they told my nvidia driver to fuck off when I tried installing it
<gerro> now I think my system is totally trashed :(
<W8TAH> anyone here running kvirc on feisty?
<DaBeowulf> How do I get a clean xorg.conf again? I think mine's messed up with trying to switch the NVidia drivers..
<DaBeowulf> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xor doesn't suffice there neither does rm xorg.con* in the /etc/X11/ path, does it?
<predaeus> DaBeowulf, do you have a backup of an old xorg.conf?
<DaBeowulf> No I tried rm xorg.con* before >_<
<predaeus> DaBeowulf, bad idea. try nvidia-xconfig
<predaeus> but I fear that will not work without an existing xorg.conf
<DaBeowulf> When I try to use a NVidia driver now it always fails saying the NVidia kernel module doesn't match..
<maxamillion> DaBeowulf: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pHigh xserver-xorg" i believe is what you are looking for
<DaBeowulf> "Ignore unvalid priority 'High'  ah nm needs to be lowercase
<DaBeowulf> But I see me doing a fresh install from the DesktopCD yet again...
<DaBeowulf> I don't get it I'm quite sure I used the same NVidia driver before and UT2k4 ran fine but when I got rid of windows and set it all up again it didn't render the game correctly :/
<DaBeowulf> So I tried downgrading from glx-new to just glx and BAM NVidia Kernel mismatch crap :(
<DaBeowulf> Even tried the driver from NVidia.com which supposedly compiles its own kernel module and it seemed to install without any errors but the same mismatch stuff again.
<DaBeowulf> GFudge FX5200 runs with both glx and glx-new or only glx?
<DaBeowulf> I can't find that site again where it listed the supported adapters
<Tailsfan> Hello, I finally got to dual-boot for once
<Tailsfan> but now I have a problem, wheneve ri shut down Xubuntu, It just Freezes and doesn't turn off teh power manually
<Tailsfan> automatically*
<hyper__ch> Tailsfan: what does it say? Initilizing rc.d scripts?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Tailsfan> No nothing, it just shows the Xubuntu Logo and teh bar empty and it does nothing
<Tailsfan> I have 7.04
<BFTD> hi, on OpenOffice impress, when I try to use the slide option the program crashes
<BFTD> how do I figure out whats going wrong
<kalikiana> BFTD, Tried to open OOo from a Terminal?
<kalikiana> A good proggie should give some output.
<BFTD> kalikiana whast the command btw :P
<kalikiana> BFTD, Well, jump to /usr/share/applications and look it up, I don't know everything by heart :P
<BFTD> kalikiana you should
<kalikiana> Meh, shut up!
<BFTD> is there like some way I can run it in debug mode or something?
<nikin> hy
<kalikiana> BFTD, I don't think you have a debug version, so not unless you recompile it.
<kalikiana> hi nikin
<nikin> what program do you use to work on a samba network?
<hyper__ch> konqueror
<kalikiana> nikin, For what? File management? Coding?
<nikin> kalikiana: file management
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: konqueror for both ^^
<kalikiana> Thunar exclusively, with fusesmb.
<nikin> i try to find a program capable for it, wich is not KDE based and not as huge as konqueror or nautilus
<kalikiana> nikin, Try Thunar with fusesmb, it's easy.
<hyper_ch> can gnome-commander do it?
<kalikiana> Every program can access samba shares. o_O
<nikin> hyper_ch: no, couse 1.2.3 has no smbauth and 1.2.4 has a lot of deps from the latest CVS gnome
* hyper_ch sticks to Konqui :)
<nikin> my fav was krusader so far, but i try to avoid using QT based programs
<hyper_ch> nikin: why?
<hyper_ch> nikin: why krusader over konqui and why avoiding qt proggies?
<nikin> i tried smbc but it locks up .... mc... it needs to specify the workgroup and is not capable listing the computers
<nikin> hyper_ch: avoiding QT so that the system both in handeling and in design integrity and krusader couse i like the 2 panel aproach
<hyper_ch> nikin: Konqui has as many panes as you want
<hyper_ch> nikin: I normally use a 3-4 pane approach ;)
<nikin> hyper_ch: konq is not a program for systems with 128 mb ram, bytheway Krusader isnt that much better
<hyper_ch> get some more ram ;)
<nikin> hyper_ch: notebook EDO ram is not something that you can just... get... and the BIOS can not handle more
<hyper_ch> nikin: get a new one ;) sorry :)
<nikin> hyper_ch: i have some new one... :D but i want is old little thing to work.... :D
<nikin> hyper_ch: i can do it with mc and smbtree if there isnt any way to handle that... or can write a program that automates things using smbmount but i could not belive that noone had a need for a lightwheyght program for network file management
<kallepersson> Hi there. How hard is it to "upgrade" from Xubuntu (6.06) to Ubuntu Feisty?
<Jester45> very easy if it works right
<aroo> Anyone suggest an xfce temperature monitor?
<aroo> (for cpu, to be specific)
<BFTD> screw it
<BFTD> I'll just convert it to pdf and do it that way
<predaeus> aroo, panel sensors plugin
<jeekl> Minimum specs to run/install xubuntu to a box without network access?
<maxamillion> jeekl: i've tested it on a pentium 100mhz w/ 64mb of ram ... its slow, but given the age of the hardware its expected
<zials> what OS are you currently running?
<jeekl> maxamillion: Gotcha.
<jeekl> I am going to "repair" my grandpas computer tomorrow. It currently runs Window 95 and I wondered if I even should bother bringing any alternative software
<aroo> what's his system specs
<lampyris> hello
<lampyris> can i use ubuntu's icon in xubuntu?
<crimsun> for personal use, of course.
<aroo> yea, why not?
<lampyris> mmm sorry, pheraps i don't explain very well :)
<lampyris> i like ubuntu's icon. In my opinion there are better than xubuntu's icon
<lampyris> i like use ubuntu's icon on xubuntu
<aroo> lampyris: do you mean the file icons and the icon theme?
<kallepersson> I think he probably wants it in the xfce-menu
<kallepersson> Am I right?
<lampyris> yes
<kalikiana> lampyris, You mean replacing the xubuntu logo with the ubuntu logo? Of course you can do that. :)
<lampyris> not replace logo, but icon :) wait a moment...
<kalikiana> Just right-click the menu and select a different icon :P
<lampyris> for example this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu_HumanAzul?content=37099
<kalikiana> lampyris, That is a GTK theme, not an icon. You can use that of course.
<lampyris> Type:  Icon Theme
<lampyris> device's icon
<gerro> is there a grub option to not load floppy support?
#xubuntu 2007-06-26
<kalikiana> Is there some gnumeric expert present? I'd like to know what's the laziest way to put dates and prices in a table and calculate daily and monthly averages.
<cheeseboy> how i get info about my videocard from terminal?
<vidd> cheeseboy, lspci
<cheeseboy> vidd theres too much stuff
<cheeseboy> whats a word i can grep ?
<vidd> VGA
<cheeseboy> vidd how i get bus identifier?
<DaBeowulf> I'm going nuts. I did a new install of Xubuntu Feisty and now I can't run unshield after I installed it the same way I did it twice before this new install.
<DaBeowulf> And I tried it more than once on this install now, redownloading the packages from other mirrors...
<DaBeowulf> When I try to run it after installing it I get "bash: /usr/bin/unshield: No such file or directory" although it sits right there O_o
<DaBeowulf> Could it be that my harddisk is finally breaking?
<DaBeowulf> It's from 1999.
<vidd> cheeseboy, no idea
<homebrewcider> I have a canon mp510, I can print okay, but how can i scan? Can anybody help me please?
<cellofellow> anybody know anything about OpenAL? I have a few games that make no sound because of something wrong with it.
<cellofellow> josh@lordpenguin:~$ warzone2100
<cellofellow> error:      OpenAL Vendor: OpenAL Community
<cellofellow> OpenAL Version: 1.1
<cellofellow> OpenAL Renderer: Software
<cellofellow> OpenAL Extensions: ALC_EXT_capture AL_EXT_capture AL_EXT_vorbis AL_EXT_MP3 AL_LOKI_quadriphonic AL_LOKI_play_position AL_LOKI_WAVE_format AL_LOKI_IMA_ADPCM_format AL_LOKI_buffer_data_callback ALC_LOKI_audio_channel
<cellofellow> error:      Couldn't initialize audio context: ALC_INVALID_DEVICE
<cellofellow> ooops, should have pastebinned, sorry
<cellofellow> !openal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !shootthebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shootthebot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaBeowulf> Hmm mine ran fine when I installed openal through Synaptic
<cellofellow> !info openal
<ubotu> Package openal does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<cellofellow> package?
<cellofellow> DaBeowulf: what package name?
<DaBeowulf> libopenal0a
<cellofellow> ok
<DaBeowulf> !info libopenal0a
<ubotu> libopenal0a: OpenAL is a portable library for 3D spatialized audio. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.8-3 (feisty), package size 122 kB, installed size 336 kB
<cellofellow> why not a depend of these games I wonder.
<DaBeowulf> Why does it tell me no such file when I need unshield, though :(
<DaBeowulf> It sits right there in /usr/bin/ grr
<cellofellow> is it executable?
<DaBeowulf> Yes.
<cellofellow> libopenal0a was installed already. I reconfigured, and that didn't do anything.
<cellofellow> never mind, that did work.
<DaBeowulf> What disk programs like scandisk or defrag etc. are there for ubuntu?
<cellofellow> now with the game quit, the sound keeps singing.
<cellofellow> e2fsck will check your disk. No defrag available, cause of no need.
<DaBeowulf> where can I look up my device name? >_<
<cellofellow> for what type of device? Hard drive?
<DaBeowulf> yes
<cellofellow> df -h
<DaBeowulf> Thanks.
<DaBeowulf> =o need to unmount it first :s
<w00t> hey guys quick question: how would i go about installing an icon pack for xfce?
<crimsun> the same way you would for any xdg-/fd.o-enabled app.
<w00t> ? im trying to install an icon "theme" for like everything..
<w00t> default folders, files etc..
<crimsun> right, so drop it into ~/.icons
<w00t> just the zip file right?
<w00t> ah, had to extract the tarball...thanks crimson
<w00t> crimsun
<Odd_Bloke> Hey guys, I'm running Xubuntu Tribe 1 and my entire X session seems to seize up every few minutes.  It responds only to Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, I cannot even use Ctrl-Alt-Fn to analyse what's going on.  Any ideas as to what I can do to stop this?
<Jester45> try #xubuntu-devel
<Odd_Bloke> Jester45: Cheers.
<jtg23> ubuntu is debian right?
<Odd_Bloke> jtg23: Ubuntu has a Debian base.
<maxamillion> jtg23: yes, more or less
<jtg23> i can run gpgp on xubuntu then?
<maxamillion> jtg23: ubuntu started as a snapshot of the debian sid branch, but they now maintain alot of their own code/packages apart from debian versions
<maxamillion> jtg23: of course
<jtg23> and that's compatible with gpg on  my mac?
<maxamillion> jtg23: depends on the version you have on your mac, but yes ... it should be
<jtg23> pimp tighit
<jtg23> i'm Getting Things Done now
<jtg23> and btw i saw revolution os last night and want to know more about these alleged installfests
<maxamillion> jtg23: you can install gpgp from the ubuntu repositories with aptitude, apt-get, synaptic, etc... just as you could from the debian repositories when running debian
<maxamillion> jtg23: revolution os?
<jtg23> max1M thx, i'm new to the whole using linux on my desktop thing
<jtg23> yea, the open source movie
<maxamillion> never seen it
<jtg23> it's uber geeky
<maxamillion> jtg23: i've been running linux as my only operating system for almost 8 years now
<jtg23> but incidnetally not licensed under the gpl
<jtg23> then you should definitely watch it, this movie kinda goes back wit hte people from va linux and red hat and back to rms
<maxamillion> jtg23: back then there weren't movies promoting our open source wonders
<jtg23> yeah, i first put red hat on my notebook back in 00 and it was whack
<jtg23> so i put win2k back on it and lost my cd drive leaving win2k on that computer until its death but then i went mac
<jtg23> and i've been administering linux servers (or gnu/linux servers if i want to be politically correct, apparently) for 6 or so years
<maxamillion> jtg23: yeah, late 1999 is when i started ... and i actually started with redhat, but then found my way to debian and haven't looked back
<jtg23> i'm most familiar with fedora core
<maxamillion> jtg23: to stay politically correct, fedora core is now just "fedora" ;)
<jtg23> but i want to help expand access and interest to young people
<jtg23> yeah, but i'm most familiar with fedora core :)
<jtg23> so i'm learning ubuntu/xubuntu/debian
<maxamillion> cool cool
<jtg23> plus i just got a job as a debian admin so i need ot get up to speed
<maxamillion> oh, awesome
<jtg23> i'm compiling my kernel right now so as to hopefully get wifi on my airlink card
<jtg23> supposedly it's supported natively as of 2.18 so i'm doing 2.wahteverthenewestis
<zeroonlinux> P2 128mb memory 4Gb harddisk notebook but no cdrom drive.. anyone can help me on this? how to install linux distro for this unit?
<maxamillion> jtg23: debian etch comes default with 2.6.18 and xubuntu feisty comes with 2.6.20 ... why you compiling a kernel?
<jtg23> zeroonlinux ethernet?
<maxamillion> zeroonlinux: lemme get you a link
<zeroonlinux> it has a network card
<zeroonlinux> but i can't boot from it
<zeroonlinux> :(
<maxamillion> zeroonlinux: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<maxamillion> zeroonlinux: that tutorial has many options on how to install without a cd-rom
<maxamillion> zeroonlinux: hope it helps
<jtg23> maxamillion i got 6.06 but taht's not a good sign because i had 7.04 on last night and couldn't get the airlink or the linksys (broadcom, tried fwcutter) to work
<zeroonlinux> maxamillion i heared that xubuntu is also ok for a slow pc?
<jtg23> zerronlinux i have it on a 450mhz gateway with 288mb ram and it's pretty good
<maxamillion> jtg23: hmmm... that's not good at all, especially since ubuntu-base is compiled with almost all hardware support by default
<jtg23> if i could get the @#$% wifi working
<maxamillion> zeroonlinux: yeah
<jtg23> i've been on this for days, might it just not be possible to do?
<jtg23> with my hardware specs?  i don't see why it wouldn't be since it's owrked for others
<maxamillion> jtg23: might not ... have you checked the wifi docs?
<maxamillion> !wifi | jtg23
<ubotu> jtg23: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maxamillion> jtg23: lots of good info there, even tutorials about specific chipsets ... maybe they have stuff on the one you have
<jtg23> yeah, thing is, they do, but eventually the tutorials i've found and the official docs i've found deviate from my experience
<zeroonlinux> oops i forgot no floppy drive also
<zeroonlinux> :(
<zeroonlinux> :(
<jtg23> could there be an outside hardware issue interfering?  i mean can it be related to my bios, for instance?
<jtg23> zero can you use that hard drive as a slave and install from the one you're currently on?
<jtg23> that's what i'd do
<maxamillion> jtg23: well, it could have to do with your bios or your motherboard ... but as long as the bios has the card enabled and the system sees it, then you should be fine
<jtg23> wtf then....under dapper it doesnt' even see it but it suppsoedly works under feisty
<maxamillion> jtg23: have you tried grep-ing lspci for the chipset to make sure its detected?
<jtg23> i'm updating my kernel now so i can only hoep that it was another soemthing in 7.04 interfering or otherwise it's hardware related
<jtg23> yeah, it detects it
<jtg23> i just can't grab an ip
<jtg23> and oddly i don't even get a 169.... ip, i just get no line item for inet addr
<maxamillion> jtg23: when you do "ifconfig -a" does it list it as an interface?
<jtg23> not in 6.06 but did in 7.04 (with the caveat taht there was no inet addr)
<jtg23> and the airlink supposedly only worked with "Network Manager" which i couldn't install cuz it had 2 deps that depended on each other, oddly
<jtg23> but then i realized i could get internet to this puter by hooking ethernet to the usb
<jtg23> and that has made more options available; yesterday i was doing all this by modifying the apt-get source.list and copying from a thumb drive
<jtg23> over and over and over again
<jtg23> think it'd crash trying to make a screencast of the kernel compilation?
<maxamillion> jtg23: naw
<maxamillion> jtg23: you know what, you might need to install a wifi manager ... like wifi-radar or network-manager-gnome
<jtg23> right, network-manager-gnome is what i was referring to
<maxamillion> jtg23: try "iwlist <interface> scan" (where <interface> is the net card interface) and see if you get anything listed (assuming you are in range of a wifi network)
<jtg23> while my kernel's going?
<jtg23> is that safe?
<jtg23> it's doing something mission critical i think
<maxamillion> jtg23: yeah, your just compiling a kernel ... compiling a kernel is just like compiling software ... to the compiler, its just software and currently your machine is still on the kernel that booted your machine
<jtg23> oh good, i was confused about that
<jtg23> i'm building it and then i'm going to remap it for reboot?
<maxamillion> jtg23: exactly
<maxamillion> jtg23: you will map the newly compiled kernel once its done compiling
<jtg23> interface doesn't support scanning?
<jtg23> well i think it doesn't detect the card at all
<maxamillion> jtg23: uhmmm... that's not good
<jtg23> right this is 6.06 now
<maxamillion> jtg23: very sorry, but my dog needs to go out ... brb
<jtg23> it was detected in 7.04 but wouldn't work
<jtg23> oh yeah, i hear ya np
<maxamillion> annnd back
<maxamillion> jtg23: honestly, as much of a pain in the hind parts as it might be ... you are probably going to need to install feisty in order to get this working
<jtg23> 6.1
<jtg23> ?
<jtg23> 6.1 over 7.04?
<maxamillion> jtg23: 7.10
<jtg23> 7.10?!
<maxamillion> jtg23: 7.04 is edgy
<jtg23> 7.10 tribe?
<maxamillion> uhmm... wait
<maxamillion> ha!
<jtg23> you're confusing me more than i was confused
<maxamillion> jtg23: sorry, my mistake
<jtg23> i have tried 6.06 and 7.04
<jtg23> but not 7.1 or 6.1
<maxamillion> jtg23: 6.06 is dapper, 6.10 is edgy, and 7.04 is feisty
<jtg23> ohkay and you're advocating 7.04
<maxamillion> jtg23: 7.04 is what we need to look into
<jtg23> snap well i feel like vidd and i exhausted options on that stack
<jtg23> well, ya know...i can boot from cd now right?  and try the drivers out of the box with the cards?
<maxamillion> jtg23: sure can, if the support is supposed to be built in we can try it with the live-cd
<jtg23> ok well....how long does a kernel compile take?
<jtg23> i love this error message for screensaver not found btw ;)
<maxamillion> jtg23: depending on your hardware it can take up to many hours
<maxamillion> ouch, that's not good
<jtg23> ok i'll kill the kernel compile
<maxamillion> k
<jtg23> k botting into 7
<maxamillion> k
<jtg23> so what front-end do you use on debian?
<jtg23> xfce?
<jtg23> or do you actually use xubuntu?
<maxamillion> jtg23: i use xubuntu on my laptop, i use debian on my home desktop and my work desktop ... xfce at home and fluxbox at work (the work machine is old and i am impatient)
<jtg23> what sort of laptop/wificard do you have?
<maxamillion> jtg23: its a dell latitude d820 with an intel pro wifi card (actually a work laptop, i just get to take it home because i'm a sys admin)
<jtg23> ok, "no network interfaces detected" though i have the usb plugged into the dsl and  i have airlink wifi card
<maxamillion> jtg23: i'm a college student with a part time on-campus job doing sys admin stuffs for the university library
<maxamillion> jtg23: no network interface detected is bad ... what yeilded that?
<jtg23> the 7 cd
<jtg23> ah that's cool
<jtg23> let me try my other wifi card and go again
<maxamillion> jtg23: the 7 cd?
<jtg23> xubuntu 7.04 cd that i booted from
<jtg23> ok it detected the broadcom card
<jtg23> but it says it can't find a network
<jtg23> well hold on i have wpa on, let me turn it off and try again
<maxamillion> jtg23: ah, it probably needs ndiswrapper ... or maybe the firmware to go with the bcm43xx
<maxamillion> jtg23: what are you using to find a network?
<bytor4233> Greetings all.  Just popping in while I'm using Xubuntu ;)
<maxamillion> hello bytor4233
<bytor4233> I had an old laptop (500mhz athlon, 200 megs of ram) that just wouldn't install my beloved Ubuntu, and I needed the laptop for a job trip.
<maxamillion> bytor4233: and xubuntu saved the day?
<bytor4233> It sure did
<bytor4233> Xubuntu is my hero.
<s|k> is there a way to turn the sound up or down from a command line
<maxamillion> fantastic! ... we are glad to help :)
<s|k> ?
<maxamillion> s|k: uhmm... not to my knowledge
<s|k> or better yet, how do I know what sound daemon I have?
<maxamillion> s|k: i would imagine you have alsa
<bytor4233> alsamixer would do the trick
<s|k> is that what xubuntu comes with?
<bytor4233> or amixer
<maxamillion> s|k: yes
<s|k> yes
<s|k> that rocks
<s|k> you guys rock
<s|k> I have xubuntu, but I run ratpoison from the fail safe terminal
<s|k> :D
<bytor4233> amixer is a little harder to use than alsamixer.  Use amixer for scripting.
<maxamillion> s|k: ratpoison? ... if you are that hard core, you might want to run gentoo ;)
<s|k> amixer didni't start anything
<s|k> nah I like debian packages
<s|k> and I like ubuntu stability
<s|k> I just don't like windows
<s|k> :)
<maxamillion> s|k: then run debian  ... more stable than any other distro, bar none
<maxamillion> ;)
<s|k> maybe eventually
<s|k> I like how things just work in xubuntu
<maxamillion> now granted they test their packages more intensly and for longer than anyone else, but still ... more stable :)
<maxamillion> s|k: then stick with it :D ... use what works, nothing wrong with that
<s|k> yup yup
<s|k> :)
<bytor4233> The only thing I am missing is Evolution.  Thunderbird and Lightning are okay, but I like Evolution more.
<maxamillion> bytor4233: you can install it ... we just don't have it by default because its a heavy application in comparison
<bytor4233> I know.  This steam powered laptop won't run it very well thou.
<bytor4233> maxamillion: It was a very wise choice, don't get me wrong.
<maxamillion> bytor4233: no no, i understand trust me .... xubuntu is light, but only to a point ... i have an older machine at work and i run a base installation of debian with fluxbox on it, i idle at a fresh desktop login using only 27mb of ram :)
<bytor4233> hehe
<bytor4233> I used to use WindowMaker and Debian Testing.
<bytor4233> I totally understand light.
<jtg23_> light?
<jtg23_> oh light
<jtg23_> i'm installing ubuntu and its bloatcode on here because supposedly this usb driver works natively with it :P
<bytor4233> hehe
<maxamillion> bytor4233: oh yeah, windowmaker is something i used for a while but flux seemed more my style
<jtg23_> if this doesn't work maybe i'll do deb
<jtg23_> i feel like i'm trying to get bsd working with all this dissatisfaction
<bytor4233> maxamillion: I eventually started getting used to Gnome and its bloatware, and eventually just switched to Ubuntu on a whim.  Been in love with it ever since.
<maxamillion> jtg23_: i can't promise it would work in debian... debian is a little less automated then the ubuntu crowd
<bytor4233> And now I'm feelin for Xubuntu now!
<jtg23_> maxamillion my plan is to get it working on one and then split the hd and put it on the other with the network support i get from the one
<bytor4233> Once you get down to the nuts and bolts of productivity thou, Xubuntu definately has the "ubuntu" feel.
<jtg23_> and hten repartion the disk to erase that installation once i get xub working
<maxamillion> bytor4233: yeah, i have been a xfce+debian user for quite some time and when i found xubuntu i found it to be a wonderful thing... i greatly support it, but there are certain things i stick by debian about
<maxamillion> jtg23_: ahhh ok
<bytor4233> I looove Debian too.  I deploy it all the time, whenever I can at work.
<jtg23_> (so ideally ubuntu will do the job, it's just too much overhead)
<bytor4233> Its a little bit of overhead, but I have the resources to spare, and then some.
<maxamillion> jtg23_: right
<maxamillion> jtg23_: you might need network-manager-gnome (which isn't installed by default)
<jtg23_> i just don't think i can get this wifi working with dsl realistically
<jtg23_> maxamillion i think you're right but that was the thing that gave me problems because i didn't have these 2 packages that depended on each otehr
<maxamillion> bytor4233: i have the resources, but gnome just isn't my cup of tea ... i don't like metacity, and the fact that the menu icons lag the first time you open the menu literally makes me cringe
<jtg23_> maxamillion, you use a gui?  i thought you were leet
<bytor4233> hehe
<bytor4233> maxamillion: I hear that.
<maxamillion> jtg23_: ohhh, right ... yeah, i forget about how you are unable to install from the repositories like the rest of us who have internet connections
<jtg23_> maxamillion but i can get online in dapper which was why i was just trying to recompile the kernel
<jtg23_> because if i could just do that i could get the drivers from teh updated kernel
<maxamillion> jtg23_: use gui? ... of course, i use xfce or fluxbox depending, but i irc with irssi to keep to my roots ;)
<maxamillion> jtg23_: ahhh, ok
<jtg23_> ohhhh but i should've just installed the gnome thingy, i messed up
<jtg23_> well, wathever, i can finish that kernel if this ubuntu 6.06 doesn't support my wifi
<maxamillion> jtg23_: "leet" is an over-rated thing ... i enjoy youtube, elinks just doesn't deliver
<maxamillion> jtg23_: okies, well good luck to you
<jtg23_> yeah, thx for your assistance
<maxamillion> jtg23_: anytime :)
<jtg23_> ha!  ubuntu 6.06 of course supports the card and it has the 2.60 kernel
<jtg23_> er 2.6.20
<jtg23_> so back to compiling
<maxamillion> jtg23_: :)
<jtg23_> which means dinner
<jtg23_> see yall
<maxamillion> jtg23_: enjoy!
<s|k> hrm
<s|k> I seemed to have killed my windows manager
<s|k> was just playing around in xfce
<s|k> how do I start it
<s|k> I have nothing open
<s|k> :<
<maxamillion> s|k: how do you open it from the command line?
<s|k> how do I get the command line?
<s|k> my virtual terminals don't work :/
<s|k> weird
<maxamillion> s|k: well if you just want to get back to the login screen hit ctrl+alt+backspace (that kills X, and gdm restarts by default)
<s|k> I'm typing this by having ssh'ed in from another box
<maxamillion> s|k: ah, ok
<s|k> that doesn't seem to be working
<maxamillion> ouch
<maxamillion> hmm....
<s|k> it's not responding to keys
<s|k> I mean the computer is running
<s|k> that's how I'm connected to irc
<s|k> but the monitor
<s|k> :/
<maxamillion> s|k: try doing "sudo killall X" and then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" from a ssh session
<s|k> ok
<s|k> it said ok
<s|k> starting display manager
<maxamillion> anything show up on the display of the machine?
<s|k> no it's a gray background and a mousepointer that's not moving
<s|k> when I move the mouse
<s|k> maybe just reboot?
<maxamillion> s|k: i hate to say this ... but reboot
<s|k> :<
<s|k> ugh
<s|k> ok :(
<maxamillion> :(
<s|k> only 12 days uptime
* s|k sighs
<s|k> bbiab
<j1mc> maxamillion: i wouldn't have known what to do there...
<maxamillion> j1mc: you learn with time ... and with hanging out in irc channels when you are bored ;)
<maxamillion> j1mc: install linux on anything and everything you can get your hands on ... you learn more by working out random little issues
<j1mc> yeah...
<j1mc> that's one good thing about volunteering at freegeek chicago... you see some weird hardware.
<j1mc> you see it all.
<j1mc> i want to give gentoo a shot, but i don't have a spare box for installing it now.
* maxamillion needs to move somewhere that there is such a place
<maxamillion> j1mc: gentoo ... here's what you do for gentoo: clear an _entire_ weekend off your schedule, then print off the novel that is gentoo docs ... read them once without the computer infront of you, and then read them as you install (and don't use any automated kernel building tools, because it is known that they don't work) and then be ready to sleep very little as you config for hours and then compile for even more hours ... and now you have a command lin
<maxamillion> j1mc: theeeeeen you get to start emerging software, and now get some sleep because all that will take over night to compile
<j1mc> right...
<j1mc> i hear that you learn a lot about linux by going through all of that.
<BFTD> maxamillion
<j1mc> even though it takes forever.
<BFTD> don't exagerate
<BFTD> I did all this in 18 hours
<maxamillion> j1mc: yes, you learn ALOT
<j1mc> i've tried before, but i think i selected some wrong make flags or build flags or whatever...
<maxamillion> BFTD: i'm not exagerating ... i did it on a pentiumII 333mhz w/ 192mb of ram ... it did take me that long
<j1mc> it sucks when you take that long, and the system doesn't work.
<maxamillion> j1mc: use flags it what they are called ... and yes, that could mess up your world
<BFTD> maxamillion well no duh
<BFTD> on a system with that specs it'll take anything that long to compile
<maxamillion> j1mc: another thing you could try is LFS ... its a good way to learn ALOT (one journey i have yet to embrace)
<maxamillion> i will do it eventually ... i just need to find the time to dedicate
<j1mc> yeah... lfs.  :)  maybe someday.  :)
<bytor4233> LFS is fun and all, but man, once you get done, its pretty outdated.
<bytor4233> I did it.  Its a lot of work.
<j1mc> hehe
<maxamillion> yeah ... one day
<maxamillion> right after i write my own kernel
<maxamillion> (which will happen, i have to write one for my operating systems class next spring)
<Jester45> hi
<maxamillion> hiya cellofellow
<maxamillion> hey j1mc
<maxamillion> lol
<cellofellow> hey
<maxamillion> tab completion for the lose
<maxamillion> hey Jester45*
<maxamillion> cellofellow: what have you been up to?
<cellofellow> work
<maxamillion> me too
<maxamillion> i idle around here all day at work, but i don't get to chat much :(
<maxamillion> the daily show and colbert report are coming on ... bbl, i must watch ... i can't look away
<maxamillion> laters :)
<j1mc> laters, max_away
<bytor4233> I'm watchin The Matrix trilogy right now.
<bytor4233> Downtime on my business trip.
<feliciano> hello guys
<feliciano> I'm searching what is composite...
<feliciano> I know how enable.. but I dont know what really is
<Jester45> !composting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> oops
<Jester45> its transparency
<Ghostvirus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<Ghostvirus> he left already :/
<Ghostvirus> dead room is DEAD
<ruks> hey can anyone give me some helpful advice real quick
<Ghostvirus> ruks, depends on the question!
<ruks> ok i use azureus to dl torrents,im new to linux im running feisty,so i dl the torrents and converted the .bin files to .iso,but i cant watch them at all
<ruks> i cant figure out why
<ruks> or find anything to help me
<Ghostvirus> what are the ISOs of?  DVDs?
<Jester45> ruks, have you mount/burned the iso?
<ruks> well i cant mount it,i dont know how
<ruks> i downloaded some stuff from demonoid.com or whatever
<Ghostvirus> haha, didn't we have the ISO mounting conversation last night?
<ruks> converted them,but i dont know how to mount them
<Ghostvirus> some other dude was asking the same thing
<Jester45> wonder if the bot knows
<Jester45> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jester45> o my, it knows
<ruks> ahhhh
<ruks> ok i will try that and check that link
<Ghostvirus> what was the software i found last night?
<Ghostvirus> cdemu or something?
<Ghostvirus> it's not in the repos though
<ruks> ill try what the bot suggested and let u know how it goes
<Ghostvirus> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Mount
<Ghostvirus> i'm kind of surprised no one's made a daemon tools equivalent for linux
<Ghostvirus> someone posted a script for nautilus to mount and unmount ISOs. can that sort of thing be done with thunar?
<Jester45> its not the hard
<Jester45> sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /a/path/to/the/cd/
<Ghostvirus> true, but right-clicking an ISO and selecting "mount" would be nifty
<Jester45> the reason nobody has made a proram is because its simple
<Jester45> you can...
<Jester45> make a script it would take 10 mins
<Ghostvirus> i'll have to look into it. i've never made a script. i'm pretty much a linux noob anyway
<ruks> hey i tried the command the bot suggested but it said my .iso file is no such file or directory,but im lookin right at it
<Jester45> did you try drag and droping it?
<ruks> drag and dropping it where
<Jester45> into the terminal
<ruks> ok i did that,can i paste what it said here?
<ruks> how do i paste a big thing again?
<Jester45> as long as its not to much
<Jester45> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ruks> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27230/
<Jester45> thats the help...
<ruks> well thats what came up when i typed sudo mount -o loop <filename><mountpoint>
<ruks> i created the dir mount/iso to mount them in,someone tried to help me with this already
<ruks> but when i use the mount command it brings up the help menu
<Jester45> tell me exactly what you put in the commandline
<ruks> ok first i did
<ruks> sudo mount -o loop /home/david/.azureus/torrents/PIRATES OF THE CARRIBEAN AT WORLDS END TS-MVS A KARMADROME RELEASE BY BDK/pirates02.iso /mount/iso
<Jester45> do
<ruks> then i did
<ruks>  sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0 /home/david/.azureus/torrents/PIRATES OF THE CARRIBEAN AT WORLDS END TS-MVS A KARMADROME RELEASE BY BDK/pirates02.iso /mnt/iso/
<Jester45>  sudo mount -o loop "/home/david/.azureus/torrents/PIRATES OF THE CARRIBEAN AT WORLDS END TS-MVS A KARMADROME RELEASE BY BDK/pirates02.iso" /mount/iso
<ruks> ok that told me my mount point doesnt exist,but i coulda swore i created it
<Jester45> you cant put spaces in like you did
<Jester45> sudo mkdir /mount/iso
<Jester45> the terminal thinks spaces mean a new command so /command1 command2/file to you would be a path but not to the computer
<Ghostvirus> aren't scene releases supposed to use underscores or periods in filenames?
<Jester45> you should put "" around the whole section or put a \ before each space
<ruks> ok the mkdir said cannot create dir /mount/iso no such file or directory
<Jester45> huum
<ruks> can i mount it anywhere?
<Jester45> sure
<Jester45> anywhere you want
<ruks> hey it was /mnt//iso
<ruks> mnt/iso*
<ruks> dangit lol
<feliciano> I'm trying to found what exctly is compositor
<feliciano> can you help me??
<ruks> ok so when i changed it to the right mount point jester it says mount :u must specify the filesystem type
<Ghostvirus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<ruks> so whats that mean jester?
<Jester45> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<ruks> ok i used his command
<Jester45> ruks, run file /path/to/iso
<ruks>  sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0 "/home/david/.azureus/torrents/PIRATES OF THE CARRIBEAN AT WORLDS END TS-MVS A KARMADROME RELEASE BY BDK/pirates02.iso" /mnt/iso
<ruks> and it told me
<Jester45> did it work
<ruks> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,       missing codepage or other error
<ruks>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ruks>        dmesg | tail  or so
<feliciano> Ghostvirus... ok I read that... but... in this case... x windows manager is xfwm... and the compositing manager program???
<Jester45> the composting manager is xfwm4
<Ghostvirus> xfwm is the window manager and compositor
<Ghostvirus> it does both
<Jester45> ruks, run file /path/to/iso
<ruks> just type that in?
<Jester45> no... type file then the path to the iso
<ruks> ahh got ya
<Jester45> so "file "/home/david/.azureus/torrents/PIRATES OF THE CARRIBEAN AT WORLDS END TS-MVS A KARMADROME RELEASE BY BDK/pirates02.iso""
<Ghostvirus> what kind of scene release groups releases a telesync as an iso anyway?!
<ruks> it says the file then :data
<Jester45> o and ruks you could of used vlc to play the bin file :)
<ruks> it was a .bin ghost
<ruks> i still have the .bin
<ruks> i have a bunch of these movies,i just cant watch em lol
<Jester45> does the torrent include a few text files saying that its a kvcd ?
<ruks> ahh let me look
<Jester45> you can do cat file file file| grep kvcd
<ruks> text file labeled "how to burn a kvcd from tmts.org.text
<Jester45> hehe
<Jester45> how did i know
<ruks> eh whats that?
<Jester45> kvcd is like a dvd but you burn it on a cd
<Jester45> vlc can play the .bins
* Jester45 thinks he downloads to many torrents
<ruks> ok but in vlc how do i find the hidden directories like .azures/torrents
<ruks> like that
<ruks> cuz thats where they are
<ruks> and in vlc i cant see em right now
<Jester45> you could copy else where
<Jester45> or... open thunar and show hidden files  then look for them *might work*
<ruks> ok lemme try
<ruks> got it selected to show hiddens but it dont work lol,im copying it right now to another folder,so let me see if that works in vlc
<ruks> so what if i wanna burn this to a disc to play in my dvd player?
<ruks> and azureus crashes as soon as i open it now,if anyone might know why?
<Jester45> did you remove the file while copying?
<ruks> no i just clicked it selected copy and pasted it in another folder,it just finished
<Jester45> well... you need to make sure the dvd player can play them
<Ghostvirus> ruks, i'd recommend changing your torrent download folder to something else, as opposed to using the hidden folder
<Ghostvirus> can azureus do that?
<ruks> ahhh its playing  the .bin
<ruks> woot
<ruks> ahhh sweet
<ruks> well i cant get azureus to even stay open or i would change it,does anyone know why it crashes all of a sudden
<Ghostvirus> i don't know. i don't use azureus. never liked it...
<Ghostvirus> you might want to look into deluge: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<ruks> u just use bittorrent ubuntus default
<ruks> ?
<ruks> oh ok
<ruks> is deluge java based
<Jester45> no
<Ghostvirus> no
<ruks> i think thats why im havin problems with azureus
<Jester45> its python i think
<Ghostvirus> that's what i like about deluge... no java
<ruks> sweet
<ruks> well thanks guys,i can play the bin files now hehe
<Ghostvirus> actually i don't torrent much on xubuntu. i use utorrent on xp. but deluge is a lot like utorrent
<ruks> but what do i do if i wanna burn it to a disc?
<Ghostvirus> get graveman
<Ghostvirus> it's a disc burner
<ruks> ok
<Ghostvirus> does bin/cue files
<ruks> and i burn the iso right,as disc image
<ruks> oh sweet
<Ghostvirus> it does pretty much everything
<Ghostvirus> http://graveman.tuxfamily.org/
<Ghostvirus> it's in the repositories
<Ghostvirus> xfburn is less than reliable, sadly
<Jester45> gnomebaker or k3b
<Ghostvirus> yeah, install one of those if you don't mind gnome or kde libs loading
<ruks> i got gnomebaker installed
<ruks> but will it burn .bin?
<Ghostvirus> i'm kind of worried if graveman is a dead project. no updates in a year :/
<Ghostvirus> yeah gnomebaker burns bins
<ruks> hey on that deluge page it says
<ruks> under built packages
<ruks> not to install the one in the repos
<ruks> should i dl the .tar.gz?
<Ghostvirus> oh? maybe it's old. there's a deb here: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1068
<Ghostvirus> the getdeb site is pretty useful for getting packages not in the repos, or if the repos have old versions
<ruks> ok sweet
<ruks> thanks
<Ghostvirus> no problem
<ruks> and when i copy the bins can i just delete the original?
<Ghostvirus> if you're not seeding them, i don't see why not
<Ghostvirus> anyone know why xubuntu 7.04 doesn't have ntfs-3g by default/
<crimsun> because it can't.
<Jester45> its not-free
<Jester45> im guessing
<Jester45> hi crimsun
<crimsun> ntfs-3g is in universe.  A derivative, if shipped as a Canonical-supported one, must use only main/restricted components.
<crimsun> this is relevant for the iso images.
<Ghostvirus> strange, when i had ubuntu 7.04 running, i recall it had ntfs-3g by default? my memory might be playing tricks on me though.
<BFTD> ?
<crimsun> it doesn't.
<crimsun> I know for a fact.
<Ghostvirus> alright, i'm probably remembering wrong. i must've installed it.
<crimsun> crimsun@Box.pts/1.~ rmadison -u ubuntu ntfs-3g
<crimsun>    ntfs-3g | 20060920-0ubuntu2 | edgy/universe | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<crimsun>    ntfs-3g |  1:1.328-1 | feisty/universe | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<crimsun>    ntfs-3g |  1:1.516-1 | gutsy/universe | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<crimsun> notice that every single instance of that source package is in universe.
<Ghostvirus> brb guys
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> gutsy repo's already crimsun?
<crimsun> meaning am I running it?  Yes.
<crimsun> it's kinda difficult to test my own changes if I'm not
<Jester45> :)
<BFTD> ah
<BFTD> hows it looking?
<Ghostvirus> anyway, seems like ntfs-3g is pretty stable
<Ghostvirus> works quite nicely
<BFTD> yeah I use it on my other system, no problems
<Ghostvirus> anybody know if GtkFileChooser will ever get a thumbnail view?
<Ghostvirus> the gnome devs don't seem to want to add any more functionality to it >:[
<ruks> hey ghost i went to install that deluge deb and it said wrong architecture i386
<Jester45> ruks, then you need the 64bit one
<ruks> ahh ok,anyone got a link where i can get it?
<Ghostvirus> hm, you might need to compile it yourself...
<ruks> ahh i def dont know how to do that lol
<Ghostvirus> ah, it's not that hard actually
<ruks> ill prolly screw it up lol
<Ghostvirus> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#source
<ruks> so if there isnt a 64 deb,any other program u would suggest tat isnt java based
<Ghostvirus> that explains it in clear english
<Ghostvirus> i don't really know of any other bittorrent clients
<ruks> that just told me how to install a package,i know how to do that ,but not when its the wrong architecture :(
<Ghostvirus> did you read the part on compiling source packages?
<ruks> ahh i found it
<ruks> lol
<ruks> ok im gonna give this a shot
<ruks> this will work?
<Ghostvirus> hopefully!
<Ghostvirus> can't hurt to try
<Ghostvirus> it'll be a useful learning experience, either way
<ruks> lol
<nzk> How do I connect to a networked folder in Xubuntu/
<Jester45> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ruks> i installed the compile tools from synaptics,i extracted the files,but i cant open ./configure
<Pumpernickel> Deluge doesn't use the configure / make / make install system.
<Pumpernickel> Read the README file in the tarball - it will tell you what to do.
<ruks> tarball?
<ruks> im new to this
<Ghostvirus> the tar.gz file
<Pumpernickel> The source package you downloaded.
<ruks> there are two
<ruks> control
<ruks> and data
<gerro> I'm trying this floppy install method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies and was wondering what should I do to instead install xubuntu
<ruks> .tar.gz
<gerro> if anyone has another guide that would be helpful
<gerro> ruks: hiya what you guys compiling?
<Ghostvirus> inside deluge-0.5.1.1.tar.gz there should be a README file
<gerro> ooh a bit torrent client
<gerro> that client looks pretty nice
<Ghostvirus> gerro: it's coming along nicely
<Ghostvirus> beats running utorrent under wine
<ruks> there isnt a deluge.tar.gz it was a deb i extracted and in the folder there is a data.tar.gz and control.tar.gz
<ruks> so i need to dl the dluge.tar.gz,whats that link again ghostvirus
<gerro> I've been using bit tornado :/
<Ghostvirus> ruks: http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/deluge-0.5.1.1.tar.gz
<ruks> that sucks gerro i tried it
<gerro> yeah it does
<Ghostvirus> deluge is the closest i've seen to a utorrent-like client for linux
<gerro> what do you mean by utorrent?
<Ghostvirus> well, a gtk+ client, anyway. not sure if there are any decent kde clients
<Ghostvirus> utorrent is a windows bittorrent client
<Ghostvirus> http://www.utorrent.com/
<gerro> never tried it
<Ghostvirus> it's pretty awesome
<gerro> ooh naked asian chix on that site :)
<ruks> ok the readme tells me to run python setup.py build
<ruks> but that gives me an error
<gerro> ah darn python compiling?
* gerro cringes
<Ghostvirus> hm, i've never done any python compiling...
<Ghostvirus> ruks: do you have all the necessary packages?
<ruks> im installin em now
<gerro> I tried installing deluge and after first command it says error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<gerro> lot of other warning and errors above that too
<crimsun> install build-essential first
<gerro> I have gcc installed
<gerro> and build-essential
<ruks> ok packages installed still getting an error message
<Ghostvirus> ruks: what error?
<ruks> python: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<Pumpernickel> You have to be in the same directory as the file setup.py.
<ruks> ah
<ruks> i am
<ruks> no im not
<ruks> dangit
<ruks> hold
<Ghostvirus> cd deluge-0.5.1.1
<Ghostvirus> assuming you're in your home dir
<gerro> ruks: hurry up so you can be up to par with my error :P
<ruks> lol
<test3r> i get freeze ups running 704 on this box sometimes
<gerro> test3r: what sort of freeze ups?
<ruks> ghost it says no such file or directory
<test3r> total lock up. cant Ctl+Alt+Esc , and cant CtlAltBackspace
<ruks> the tar.gz is on my desktop
<test3r> i have to hard reset.
<Ghostvirus> oh, then cd Desktop
<test3r> tester@box:/$ free
<test3r>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<test3r> Mem:        288404     242652      45752          0       7764     102372
<test3r> -/+ buffers/cache:     132516     155888
<test3r> Swap:       843372          0     843372
<Ghostvirus> you want to be in the extraced folder
<Ghostvirus> *extracted
<gerro> ruks: right click the file and choose extract here
<test3r> it might b a remnant of the gForce2 (the gforce legacy) driver being weird again
<test3r> it might be what they did to get it to "fix" but it is causing crash randomly
<ruks> ahh its workin,i did gerro
<gerro> ruks: then cd /home/user/Desktop/filename
<gerro> kay
<ruks> last thing says error command gcc failed with exit status 1
<gerro> haha
* gerro high fives ruks
<ruks> not funny lol
<ruks> dammit
<ruks> whats that mean
<test3r> you already setup the .config ?
* ruks smacks his computer
<gerro> it means python coders whom use gcc are noobs :)
<test3r> or Is there .config?
<ruks> not from what i was told
<test3r> oh u wana know the trik?
<test3r> the module is prob Already IN python
<test3r> u dont ahve to install the thing
<ruks> what do u mean
<test3r> just launch it how they told u.
<test3r> o.O
<test3r> what i just said is what i mean
<test3r> i just did this on my laptop
<test3r> with P.O.C. code
<ruks> lol but im new to this i dont know what that means
<test3r> on the page of thing ur trying to get running
<test3r> there is instructions
<ruks> yea
<test3r> they probably say something like "use -  ROOT# perl /path/2/ur/script.pl
<test3r> so use that. and add the peramaters on the end
<gerro> ah screw it I'm using bit tornado
<test3r> lmfao! Um, yeah.  Bittornado is Good.
<Ghostvirus> http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=16&start=10&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=gcc+failed+with+exit+status+1#p81
<gerro> it is?
<test3r> It is.
<Ghostvirus> can't seem to find any other results regarding that error on their forum
<test3r> so when WE type it out - it should look like -  sudo perl /path/to/script.pl  --interface ath0 --sleep 0.9
<test3r> as an example
<test3r> ;)
<ruks> im lost now :(
<test3r> hoipefully that helps? ah poo. well take a picture of what i just told u so u have it later. it will make sense One day.
<gerro> ruks: apt-get install bittornado-gui
<ruks> already got it
<test3r> yeah its in your menu under Netowkring
<ruks> but it sucks imo,i liked azureus but it crashed cuz of java
<ruks> i installed bit tornado
<test3r> the Big secret - ruks - is there is no best best client.  Use what works BEST with your stuff you have in place
<ruks> ok
<test3r> so if you can use a BT client that uses GCC code from start-end its going to be pretty stable.
<Pumpernickel> That won't work with Deluge - it has a C++ portion which has to be compiled.
<Pumpernickel> It's not just a python script.
<ruks> azureus worked great til it started crashin when i opened it
<ruks> dammit
<test3r> azureus has C++ hidden in the middle of its code? wait i though the entire make file would be in C++?
<Pumpernickel> Deluge does.
<ruks> somone told me since its java based it crashes,didnt have any problems with it at first it dl great
<test3r> oic now.  never heard of that clint, yet.
<Pumpernickel> I'm commenting on what you said about a dozen lines up.
<test3r> client
<ruks> now when i open it bam it closes
<test3r> ruks : it might work better on windows im guessing
<test3r> because of they way they do some thing
* gerro thinks azureus is too bloated
<ruks> if u can figure out why azureus crashes that would be awesome
<ruks> for some reason i dl slower on windows lol
<test3r> gerro > seriously. the closer you can get to the src of yur OS with apps coded in programming the better
<Ghostvirus> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/deluge-torrent/deluge-torrent_0.5.1.1-1_amd64.deb
<gerro> test3r: yeah that why I use swiftweasel :)
<ruks> u found it!!
<test3r> firefox still locks up randomly for me on some pages
<test3r> is switweasel a branch with switfox ?
<Ghostvirus> i dunno why i didn't just google for the damn package from the start :-[
<Ghostvirus> let me know how the installation goes
<gerro> nope its a branch of iceweasel that mimics swiftfox performance but also throws in some configurations and plugins tweak it further
<ruks> says dependancy is not satisfiable libboost-datetime1.34.0,does that mean i need to install newer version of it?
<test3r> should i try swiftfox? how much more stable is that for us?
<Ghostvirus> ruks: yeah, you'll have to install some packages first
<gerro> test3r: not at all stable but I've had good results with swiftweasel
<test3r> huh! no doubt ill makke a note of it
<gerro> I just wish there was a blue-shift 2 theme for it :)
<ruks> i have the libboost packages installed
<Ghostvirus> ruks: they're up-to-date?
<gerro> speaking of which how do you set a new default browser for xubuntu?
<gerro> I mean what would I enter for it to execute?
<ruks> i have 1.33 not 1.34 let me look for it
<test3r> you know what seems to cause me sys lock-up then, lately? I think its a program in K i tryed for a while, and Firefox
<test3r> what is firefox calling that is like what K++ is calling ? to the kernel?
<test3r> is there a file for me to check? a Log??? to see what it did last boot just before it crashed when I was using firefox?
<ruks> ghostvirus i went here
<ruks> http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gnuab/debian/pool-kfreebsd-amd64/main/b/boost/libboost-date-time1.34.0_1.34.0~rc2-2_kfreebsd-amd64.deb
<gerro> test3r: umm syslog or run firefox from terminal and pipe the debug messages elsewhere
<ruks> and its a bunch of symbols no text or nothin
<test3r> ruks > goto file , Save As
<test3r> and save to desktop
<Ghostvirus> ruks: it's a problem with their server
<test3r> it is a  FILENAME.deb
<test3r> it is showing you
<test3r> the ASCII
<test3r> that makes up the file
<test3r> just save the file
<test3r> ...
<Ghostvirus> misconfigured server
<test3r> well im no firefox hacker, but my uncle helped with the original Netscape
<test3r> he coded on Mac to make netscape happen
<ruks> what is kfreebsd
<test3r> probably freeBSD with K++ installed
<test3r> if you want K++, try slack
<gerro> what is k++?
<test3r> or i think edubuntu might have K++ by default youd have to check
<Ghostvirus> http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/b/boost/libboost-date-time1.34.0_1.34.0-1_amd64.deb
<test3r> libraries
<ruks> ok no just tryin to find the right package lol
<test3r> for running programs that look unnessecairily fancy
<test3r> and take alot of power/guts  to run on a machine
<ruks> lol ghost how do u keep findin these
<test3r> he is using google. or just searching their repos.
<Ghostvirus> ruks: my google-fu
<test3r> ...
<Ghostvirus> ruks: use the links here: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/deluge-torrent
<azi> hm.. i've just installed ubuntu and the installation hasn't asked me to set up the root passord and no i'm unable to set the proper keboard setting. anone knos hat the passord is?
<Ghostvirus> it should have every dependency you'll need
<Ghostvirus> root password should be the password you entered when installing
<azi> Ghostvirus: i onl entered the user passd
<test3r> it never asked him
<test3r> there is a page on the web about your situation , azi
<test3r> i think you login with "ubuntu" and no pass
<test3r> if that is not it im sure you can find the article
<ruks> ghost it says not satisfied libc but its installed i looked in synaptics
<Ghostvirus> what version of libc is it asking for?
<ruks> 6
<ruks> thats whats installed in synaptics
<ruks> http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/b/boost/libboost-date-time1.34.0_1.34.0-1_amd64.deb
<ruks> when i click to install that it tells me libc6 is not satisfied but its installed
<Pumpernickel> !sudo | azi
<ubotu> azi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ghostvirus> i think this might be what you want: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libc6
<Ghostvirus> 2.5-11
<Pumpernickel> Don't install Debian packages in Ubuntu.
<Pumpernickel> Especially not something as system-critical as libc.
<test3r> lol yipes. installing unstables ?
<test3r> good luck with getting all that to work like a clock
<Ghostvirus> :/
<gerro> wow and how long you had your system not kernel panic?
<test3r> mmmmm? last time it did i had made my own kernel for Edgy
<test3r> then i sorted out why
<test3r> ...  why do u ask?
<gerro> just curious
<gerro> any idea what is with the k7 kernel in ubuntu repository?
<ruks> so should i install that or what
<Pumpernickel> No.
<test3r> or maybe you count the time i compiled gentoo for three days in a row . the computer thought for three days. only to find out it would not use my PCI-based 3COM ethernet card
<gerro> it says it is older than the generic one and screws up my graphics card if I use it
<test3r> even installing slack
<test3r> from floppy
<ruks> ok so i should just give up on deluge?
<test3r> to a box with 16MB RAM was quicker
<test3r> than the non-working install of GENTOO
<test3r> that was the most pathetic thing ive ever seen.
<gerro> yeah I never really liked gentoo...
<ruks> so no deluge guys?
<test3r> i dunno have ur box think for ages if you want - whatever.
<gerro> too hardcore whatever and all :/
<test3r> i like to use it though
<ruks> i dont wanna install stuff thats gonna crash
<Ghostvirus> ruks: your best bet might be to ask in their support forum
<gerro> I'm going to get some sleep and crash for the night
<ruks> ok
<ruks> anyone familiar with azureus?
<test3r> or days of googling. thats what i just did for my wifi card to get it to be insane on my laptop.
<test3r> you'll learn a piss load.   go 4 it.
<Ghostvirus> ruks: there are a lot of threads on the ubuntu forums about azureus crashes
<test3r> yeah the ubuntu forums seem to help alot (although they have their moments when they don't know what they're on about, either! It's all testing. thats why were here)
<ruks> ok well thanks alot for the help guys
<ruks> i appreciate it
<test3r> np!  theres usualy someone in here 24hrs I bet - come back whenever.
<ruks> thanks
<test3r> i jus lurk here, lately
<Ghostvirus> sorry we couldn't get deluge working
* ruks can watch his movies now
<ruks> its ok
<ruks> ill use tornado for now
<ruks> and figure out azureus
<Ghostvirus> hopefully it'll get into the repos soon
<test3r> the only thing that torrent rly needs besides its basic functions is PG
<test3r> and that is a whole seperate bag o wurmz
<test3r> and tables of the ip nature
<test3r> with a side-dish of cron    ;9
<ruks> hey when i dl a torrent how do i open it with bittornado like where is it,its tryin to open with azureus
<ruks> i got bt installed just dont know where its located
<test3r> lol, again, if you Save to Desktop
<test3r> you can get at that data
<ruks> ok
<test3r> (probably double click the file and it will Go)
<Ghostvirus> alright chaps, i'm off. be back tomorrow night.
<test3r> ut oh.  pretty soon its jus gana b me an sheep as night shift and usualy HE has to field the night questions kus their hard
<ruks> what should i make my rates for bittornado?
<test3r> if they are at Auto for many many programs it seems best
<test3r> then whatever is going on it will try to sort it out 4 u
<test3r> otherwise it is like a zombie, see? (or CAN be. depnds on what program / who wrote it)
<ruks> ok
<ruks> i dont have any sound with this .bin in vlc :(
<ruks> why dont i have sound?
<grammasta> hey guys, can someone help me with installing xfce under kubuntu ? I've had a look in the Adept Installer, but can't find anything called "Xfce 4", just a lot of smaller packages that start with xfce 4....
<grammasta> sorry for the noob question, but I followed a guide that didn't work and the guys in xfce thought someone in here could help
<kilonux> hello, is there a way to retreive password for the first oem boot?
<kilonux> I forgot or misspelled it!!
<case__> kilonux, hi
<case__> kilonux, i think the easyest way is to boot from a live-cd (or to get a root shell by another method), mount the root device, chroot on it and then change the password with passwd
<case__> s/root device/root partition/
<case__> you can probably do that using the "recovery mode" at startup
<Will^Draven> hey, i'm trying to set up printing to a HP hooked up to an XP box
<Will^Draven> i keep finding stuff on the forums that says go to System -> Administration -> Printing
<Will^Draven> but, there is no Administration in my system menu... :-\
<predaeus> Will^Draven, applications/settings/printing
<Will^Draven> hmm, i go in there and it dosent have nice simple options like "network printer" like in the guide it wants me to type things out manually
<Will^Draven> ah i think ive got it sorted
<musiq> How can I set up ndiswrapper to use prism2_usb instead of rt2570 (which doesn't work)? (blacklist it doesn't work)
<Will^Draven> ugh, somethings buggered up
<musiq> How can I set up ndiswrapper to use prism2_usb instead of rt2570 (which doesn't work)? (blacklist it doesn't work)
<t94xr> how do i enable remote desktop on xubuntu?
<R[a] ndom> t94xr, nobody seems to be here. google it
<R[a] ndom> third hit for "xubuntu enable remote desktop" seems to do the trick
<homebrewcider> anybody here, got a canon mp510 or similar working in Xubuntu? The scanner is the pressing issue, I have the printer side working
<R[a] ndom> http://home.arcor.de/wittawat/pixma/#status
<R[a] ndom> looks like it does work
<DaBeowulf> I did try a new install from the Live CD but unshield is doing it again after I installed it saying "bash: /usr/bin/unshield: No such file or directory" when I try to use it although the program file is sitting in /usr/bin/. Any idea what gives such a strange behaviour?
<DaBeowulf> It worked before when I had Xubuntu on a tiny partition besides the Win one and even after I parted with the Win one and did a new install, but I've done a new one yesterday and bam it behaves so weird although I install the prog the same way I did it the two times it worked.
<Orionisti> Hi
<Orionisti> I need some help with using internet through my Nokia 6230 with USB connection.
<Orionisti> I checked the modem settings but I don't know any phone number the phone should call. I've used GPRS with KDE (Knoppix) before, it had a tool to open a GPRS connection.
<Orionisti> So could someone guide me through the steps needed to use the GPRS connection to connect to internet?
<maxamillion> Orionisti: what kind of GPRS network card do you have?
<Orionisti> it's Nokia 6230 cell phone
<maxamillion> Orionisti: http://www.ka9q.net/5220.html and http://www.xmission.com/~bmidgley/tmobile/ appear to be decent resources, let me know if they are what you are looking for
<maxamillion> Orionisti: oh .... uhmmm, just a moment
<maxamillion> Orionisti: http://tuxmobil.org/phones_survey_nokia.html
<maxamillion> brb
<Orionisti> thanks
<maxamillion> anytime :)
<Orionisti> right
<Orionisti> running to some troubles here
<Orionisti> cannot extract gnokii source to /usr/local/src/ because I don't have the privileges to do so
<xBill> u don't have, but root has
<Orionisti> right
<Orionisti> so
<Orionisti> I can't login as root
<Orionisti> aaand
<Orionisti> sure, sudo, but then what
<xBill> sudo tar xf <file>
<Orionisti> thanks
<xBill> np
<Orionisti> this will take a looooong time if I wish to get this gprs connection working =/
<Orionisti> riiiight
<Orionisti> so now the computer just shut itself down
<Orionisti> maybe I should just go back to knoppix
<Orionisti> sigh
<xBill> ever had a look at sidux ?
<xBill> (but i guess, we should better solve your problem than discuss about other distros)
<Orionisti> at least it was able to start ./configure this time
<maxamillion> xBill: how stable is sidux?
<maxamillion> Orionisti: you will need to use sudo for make and make install
<xBill> debian sid ...
<Orionisti> oh
<Orionisti> didn't know that, thanks
<maxamillion> xBill: yes, i am aware ... been on debian for almost a decade, but i was wondering how stable they get sidux upon release
<xBill> it runs pretty stable, just based on debian sid, for having latest versions
<maxamillion> xBill: well technically, ubuntu is based on debian sid ... or atleast it started out that way, alot has happened since the beginning though ... dunno the details these days
<maxamillion> xBill: but that's good that its rather stable ... i might have to look into it
<maxamillion> xBill: what DE does it use?
<DaBeowulf> Ha, I dunno why but all of a sudden unshield seems to work again.
<DaBeowulf> \o/
<Orionisti> ok, more problems
<Orionisti> Please make sure to have /usr/local/lib in the system defaults or in /etc/ld.so.conf and run /sdbin/ldconfig at some time.
<Orionisti> so what do I do?  =D
<DaBeowulf> I'm sure UT2k4 will have glitchy graphics again but we'll see.
<Orionisti> guys.....
<Orionisti> how do I make that sure?
<Orionisti> I opened ld.so.conf in text editor, but as usual, don't have the permissions
<xBill> sudo
<Orionisti> sigh
<Orionisti> I'm using xfce
<Orionisti> how do I sudo in that?
<Orionisti> ..
<xBill> terminal: sudo <command> else [alt] +[F2]  -> gksu <command>
<Orionisti> well ok, let's skip that
<Orionisti> that tells me nothing
<Orionisti> allright
<Orionisti> I think I got it included there
<wyrdsystir> anyone here up to helping out?
<Orionisti> now how do I run /sdbin/ldconfig at some time.
<wyrdsystir> I need to remove ubuntu from a laptop for a friend and I need some advice on how to go about thta
<wyrdsystir> *that
<Jester45> wyrdsystir, what are you going to put on it
<BFTD> wyrdsystir install whatever over it
<wyrdsystir> My friend wants XP put on over it
<wyrdsystir> and I can't get it to boot from the cdrom
<xBill> clever laptop ... ^^
<Jester45> :)
<Orionisti> allright
<Orionisti> we all love unexpected blackouts
<wyrdsystir> yeah
<BFTD> hehe
<Orionisti> so anyone remember what I had to do next?
<Orionisti> run something
<Orionisti> guys
<Jester45> <Orionisti> now how do I run /sdbin/ldconfig at some time.
<Jester45> that
<Jester45> ?
<Orionisti> oh ffs with this windows
<Orionisti> gotta reboot again
<Orionisti> this is so fscked up >_<
<Orionisti> corrupted nicely
<Orionisti> thanks jester
<wyrdsystir> nevermind
<Orionisti> allright
<Orionisti> again
<Orionisti> though it still has ot occurred to me how installing gnokii will allow me to use my phone as a gprs modem...
<Orionisti> because I really wouldn't like to recompile my kernel... just in case there's another blackout or I mess something up
<hdoria> is there a update applet for xfce systray?
<Orionisti> ok guys
<Orionisti> so I'm not going to install gnokii patches because a) I don't see how it opens a GPRS connection all of a sudden and b) I don't want to mess with my kernel
<Orionisti> so I've been looking at the PPP settings on my Xubuntu
<Orionisti> they all want a phone number to dial in
<Orionisti> But I don't have one to provide
<maxamillion> hdoria: not that i know of, but xfce panel has full gnome plugin support so you could technically install and add the one for gnome if you wanted
<Orionisti> And I never had to provide one before
<Orionisti> so are there still some hope for me to get the gprs connection working
<hdoria> maxamillion, humm . its not what im looking for, but thanks anyway
<maxamillion> np
<maxamillion> Orionisti: its impossible to create a PPP connection without a dial up number, its possible that your old software had it included from your ISP so that you didn't have to enter it for yourself, but it is required and i'm sure you could find out an access number to enter into the PPP configurator
<Orionisti> I looked all over the phone settings and there was no mention ofa dial number...
<Orionisti> maybe the operator website is next
<maxamillion> Orionisti: not a half bad idea
<Orionisti> nopes, it only explains what the acronym GPRS means
<Orionisti> re-ordered the settings to my phone, but so far I've got nothing useful
<Orionisti> aaaand half of the operator's website is down due to updates
<maxamillion> Orionisti: sounds like the story of my life
<Orionisti> but google gave me a guide on how to get another nokia cellphone work via bluetooth on gentoo
<Orionisti> and there I got the phone number
<Orionisti> ..I think
<Orionisti> but why can't I open the PPP program now >_<
<Orionisti> or any program for that matter
<Orionisti> ok
<Orionisti> fed the phone number and init string
<Orionisti> cannot open modem
<Orionisti> do I really have to change operating system to use gprs?
<maxamillion> i hope not
<Orionisti> me too
<Orionisti> but it sure looks that way
<Orionisti> really didn't think it would be this darn difficult =(
<maxamillion> Orionisti: you would be surprised how hard certain companies try and make it for any non-commercial, non-proproetary operating system to do certain tasks
<Orionisti> yeah
<Orionisti> but it worked like a charm in knoppix
<Orionisti> I guess I'll try that recompile-kernel-headers trick
<Orionisti> http://siddharthdawara.blogspot.com/2006/09/gnokii-dku-2-nokia-6230-linux.html   I'm going to follow the instructions on the "Patch time" section
<Orionisti> and I'll prolly need some help with those
<Orionisti> let's see how this goes
<slow-motion> hallo
<cheeseboy> whats xfce terminal called?
<BFTD> terminal?
<Orionisti> ok fail
<Orionisti> hm =/
<Orionisti> the fookin permissions >_<
<cheeseboy> gnome-terminal
<cheeseboy> whats xfce one called?
<Orionisti> isn't it just "terminal" ?
<cheeseboy> no
<Orionisti> ok, thanks to anyone who helped me, but I can't continue like this, have to install some other os
<cheeseboy> help??
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: xfce4-terminal is the package, but the command is just 'Terminal" (case sensitive)
<cheeseboy> i want to install it
<cheeseboy> why i was askin
<cheeseboy> thnx
<maxamillion> np
<feliciano> hi. My friend try to install xubuntu in his laptop, a IBM of 128 MB... but tho the CD-ROM stop to work at the middle of the installation, and ask him for the drivers and the floopy.... did you know whats happend???
<mrmonday> I am trying to install xubuntu on an old PC using the alternate CD, but it can't mount the CD drive... what can I do?
<TheSheep> !install | mrmonday
<ubotu> mrmonday: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Jester45> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<m0u5e> ive installed beryl on xubuntu, how do i get it to default on boot up? (should i ask #beryl instead?)
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> you could as in #ubuntu-effects but... they use gnome
<Jester45> so here would be fine
<Jester45> you can set it buy settings autostarted -> applications
<Jester45> oops
<Jester45> settings -> autostarted applications :)
<Jester45> the command could be beryl & emerald --replace (i think that should work)
<Jester45> or you can have beryl-manager start up
<Jester45> or you could make a xfce session to have it start when you want
<Jester45> so at login you could select with beryl or without
<Jester45> idk if beryl needs the --replace flag
<Jester45> i think it does
<m0u5e> okay thx
<m0u5e> so just go into auto started applications and type in beryl --replace ?
<Jester45> no... you need emerald also
<m0u5e> okay
<Jester45> so the command would be "beryl --replace & emerald --replace"
<Jester45> the & makes both run at the same time
<m0u5e> okay
<m0u5e> all as 1 autostart application
<Jester45> and just so you know if you do command && command when ever the first command is done the 2 will run
<Jester45> yep
<m0u5e> okay thx :)
<TheSheep> Jester45: & just makes the first command run in background...
<m0u5e> is restarting my session enough to get it working? :)
<Jester45> TheSheep, ok but they still both will run
<Jester45> should
<m0u5e> bah they should just add something into the beryl manager ... like a toggle box that says "have beryl enabled at system startup"
<m0u5e> whats the command to fix broken packages again?
<tonyyarusso> m0u5e: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<m0u5e> tonyyarusso: ah i figured out the problem, its stupid hal they havent fixed the info thing yet...
<TheSheep> indeed, all software tend to be pretty stupid -- it doesn't have brains, you know
<m0u5e> hmm beryl doesnt want to start up
<m0u5e> the beryl --replace & emerald --replace isnt working...
<TheSheep> add ; after the &
<TheSheep> nah, sorry
<TheSheep> wrong
<TheSheep> m0u5e: what happens when you run 'beryl --replace' yourself?
<m0u5e> err it runs, with all the effects but the window manager goes away
<m0u5e> hold brb food
<blue|palm> hi there, I am running an xgl server succesfully compositing with xfwm4, but I have installed compiz-fusion. When i try and run compiz --replace I get the following error: compiz (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<blue|palm> <blue|palm> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Jester45> beryl isnt a "window manager" on how you thinging
<Jester45> emerald is whats missing
<Jester45> its the window decorator, it puts the boarders on the windows
<Jester45> blue|palm, compiz doesnt work to well on xubuntu, at least for me
<blue|palm> Jester45, hmm, this is compiz-fusion im talking about...
<blue|palm> and it really shoudn't matter what de we are running! since we are effectively replacing it.. .this is a compiz-fusion error im making... i was hoping someone knows what Ive done wrong
<Jester45> you can try #ubuntu-effects
<blue|palm> Jester45, they are all dead quiet :P
<Jester45> so does compiz-fusion need parts of gnome? like regualr compiz
<blue|palm> no
<blue|palm> its actually decided by whoever compiles the package
<blue|palm> so lets hope we get xubuntu-specific packages
<maxamillion> Jester45: beryl is a window manager
<Jester45> i know it is
* maxamillion is now confused
<maxamillion> or i should read farther back in the convo
* maxamillion is lurking while at work
<Jester45> but the guy said he had the effects but no window manager and i said what it was calling the window manager would be emerald the window decorator
<Jester45> i more said what your calling the "window manager" is emerald
<maxamillion> ahhhhh ok
<maxamillion> :)
<Jester45> i was triying not to confuse him... but someone gets confused anyway
<maxamillion> lol, the irony of life
<Jester45> blue|palm, where did you get compiz-fusion from
<blue|palm> Jester45, there are debs... I can't remember where exactly :P
<blue|palm> but other people have got it working on ubuntu (from those same debs)
<Jester45> from deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy   ?
<rajkalyan> yo peoples
<Jester45> hi
<jtg23> hey all i compiled my kernel for the first time last night
<jtg23> i followed the ubuntu howtoforge instructions and did 2.6.21-5
<jtg23> but it won't boot
<jtg23> did i mess up or does the kernel not work properly with my stack?
<jtg23> i welcome blind speculation
<hyper_ch> help me, I got a Konversation bug ^^
<cellofellow> (use xchat or irrsi then)
<cellofellow> I don't know Konversation
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: nah, I think it's a bug that happens sometimes with some KDE appz
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: it has also happened with ktorrent
<cellofellow> :(
<hyper_ch> and it just displays the icon of konvi or ktorrent in each virtual desktop preview
<cellofellow> try #kubuntu
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: nope, got kicked out of #kubuntu hence I'm not going in there anymore... but I am in #kubuntu-de
<Jester45> :)
<Jester45> hey... im running compiz but dont want to use gnome;s window decorator
<hyper_ch> the #kubuntu ops are mean
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: what happened?
<Jester45> can i use xfwm4 for JUST window decoration
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: with regard to?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: the #kubuntu ops
<maxamillion> actually ... go ahead and tell me but i gotta brb
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: hmmm, wanna see the log?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: if you can pastebin it or just send me a link to the official one that would be great
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: trying to find the logs
<maxamillion> k
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: http://phpfi.com/245084
* hyper_ch has irc logs with a size of 196mb... hyper_ch asks himself: "is this normal"?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: what if you cut out all joinsand parts?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ?
<TheSheep> egrep -v 'has joined|has quit'
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: cut from?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ah, from the logs :)
<hyper_ch> I guess it would shrink by 15-20%
* TheSheep bets for at least 40%
<hyper_ch> just run from the shell egrep -v 'has joined|has quit' * ?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: that would print out to the stdin all the logs with joins and parts removed...
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: and how to remove them from the logs?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: don't worry.... I still got 1-2 mb available for logs ;)
<TheSheep> sed -e 's/^.*(has joined|has quit)$//' *
<TheSheep> sorry, -i
<hyper_ch> wow
* hyper_ch should also study sed and learn regex
<hyper_ch> stil 196 mb
<neozen> hyper_ch: indeed ... regex's rule!
<hyper_ch> neozen: I know... but they are too complicated for my simple constructed brain
<neozen> what model brain?
<neozen> we might have a supercharger in stock for you
* neozen grins
<neozen> may cause death
<hyper_ch> a legal brain
<neozen> and if it doesn't kill you.... the installation charges will
<hyper_ch> isn't regex free
<neozen> yes
<neozen> and perl-style regexs are supported in just about every modern language
<hyper_ch> oh well, I guess I'll never master regex... it's an scientific art on its own
* neozen shrugs
<neozen> it can be
<neozen> start with the basics
<neozen> ..what . is
<neozen> what * means
<neozen> what ? means
<neozen> then move on to ranges (ie [a-z] )
<neozen> possibility lists: (ie [abc]  means a OR b OR c)
<neozen> you'll get it
<hyper_ch> mv /* /dev/null  ^^
<UbuntuFeisty> ubuntum, PT
<m0u5e> hmm whenever i enable beryl, emerald doesnt take over, and i lose my windows manager decorations
<m0u5e> i lose my windows borders, anyone know how to fix this?
<maxamillion> m0u5e: alt+f2 and run "xfwm4 &" without the quotes
<k-os> join #exaile
<jtg23> alright "warning:  trying to assign nonexistent symbol.." -- is anyone familiar with these erros?
<TheSheep> jtg23: maye if you provided more context?
<jtg23> i'm following the tutorial from the howtoforge re: how to compile and install a kernel
<jtg23> at the point where i'm copyign my good config to my empty config, i get pages of these errors
<TheSheep> jtg23: what command you are copying it with?
<jtg23> actually the copy works fine, ti's when i do make menuconfig
<jtg23> and try to load the alternate configuration file
<TheSheep> jtg23: was that old config from a different version of kernel?
<jtg23> yes
<jtg23> 2.16
<TheSheep> jtg23: maybe the symbol names changed?
<jtg23> ah
<jtg23> hm so how do i get a good config?
<TheSheep> go through all the menus and slect the options you want?
<jtg23> heh
<jtg23> oh
<jtg23> :P
<jtg23> so do i do that now before i compile the new kernel or after i've rebooted into it?
<TheSheep> before you compile it
<cheeseboy> whats the eaiest way to seup nvidia tvclone?
<jtg23> ok, thx thesheep
#xubuntu 2007-06-27
<gerro> what up xubby fans!
<gerro> darn guess everyone out for dinner :/
<cheeseboy> im here
<gerro> embarking on my third journey to install xubuntu on c640 dell latitude this time using debian bootstrap method :)
<gerro> cheeseboy: hiya cheese
<gerro> you ever did a floppy install?
<gerro> I'm trying to follow this old guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<gerro> keep getting dd: writing to `/dev/fd0': Input/output error, think I've mounted them wrong or something
<kafran> I have the Ubuntu CD, need I to download Xubuntu?? Can I re-use Ubuntu CD for Xubuntu?
<gerro> I guess
<TheSheep> kafran: yes, you can
<gerro> just do apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<gerro> but the xubuntu live cd is quite awesome for use on other computers :)
<TheSheep> kafran: just install the 'server installation' -- that's the minimal install, the 'base' of all *buntu, then install the xubuntu-desktop package -- this is the part specific to xubuntu.
<gerro> kafran: will that computer have the minimum to run ubuntu installer?
<kafran> gerro: yep, its a Senprom 2200 1.5Ghz, 1024 DDR, IDE 40 Gb, nVidia 128mb
<gerro> not bad should run well out of box
<kafran> TheSheep: is the "server installation" on Ubuntu CD ?? the cd that I have here is the Ubuntu shitit, sended from Canonical
<kafran> shipit* sorry
<kafran> sent
<kafran> bah, my bad english :s
<TheSheep> kafran: I'm not sure for the recent cd, but there used to be an option in the boot menu for a 'server install'
<TheSheep> kafran: the name might have changed
<kafran> TheSheep: hmmm, let me see here in VirtualBox
<TheSheep> kafran: if you don't mind having a normal ubuntu alongside your xubuntu, you can just install the xubuntu-desktop in your ubuntu -- you will then have both, and you can select which one you want to use from the login screen
<kafran> TheSheep: I'm seeing some screenshots on Xubuntu page, its like gnome o.O
<TheSheep> kafran: it is made to look similar by default
<TheSheep> kafran: but it is simplier
<k-os> it's just a bit better than gnome ;)
<TheSheep> depends for what :)
<kafran> which WM it use? Engliment?
<k-os> xfwm
<kafran> k-os: have Synaptic too?
<k-os> yes
<k-os> it's ubuntu you know kafran :)
<k-os> just modified to use XFCE as the default desktop
<kafran> k-os: in Kubuntu isn't Synaptic ^^
<k-os> i don't know that, i've never used Kubuntu :)
<bytor4232> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bytor4232> The only thing I miss in Ubuntu right now is Evolution.  Its just too fat to run on this machine.
<bytor4232> I like Thunderbird, but Lightning needs massive improvement.
<TheSheep> mutt ftw!
<bytor4232> hehe
<bytor4232> I have to use a decent calendar thou.  All my stuff at work and at home is in ical format
<cheeseboy> what i need for sound to work?
<cheeseboy> what app ?
<bytor4232> cheeseboy: what do you mean?
<bytor4232> cheeseboy: Is the sound driver not working or something?
<cheeseboy> no  dont have it installed yet
<cheeseboy> i started from command line system
<cheeseboy> so what do i need to install?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you need alsa-base
<bytor4232> cheeseboy: and alsa-utils
<cheeseboy> can i play a test sound some how?
<bytor4232> cheeseboy: aplay
<bytor4232> it will play a wav file
<TheSheep> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<TheSheep> that will play white noise
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: use alsamixer to change the volume for yuor channels
<cheeseboy> kk thnx
<gerro> doing a floppy install and everything going good but umm
<gerro> ah nvm
<gerro> ok blue and white menu screen I can scroll menu with arrow keys
<gerro> how do I select continue?
<gerro> enter doesn't work
<gerro> :(
<gerro> ok tab does
<gnomefreak> tab?
<gnomefreak> than enter
<gerro> gnomefreak: any clue how to find out what my hard drive is named in /dev ?
<gnomefreak> gerro: /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> in that dir it should tell you everything
<gerro> gnomefreak: I don't have an operating system setup yet just a small ram disk with root privs
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> thats a bit more of a challenge
<gnomefreak> not sure
<gerro> trying to fdisk stuff for xubuntu install over network
<gerro> its a debian ramdisk if that helps some, there lot of sub directories in /dev
<gerro> alrighty the debian boot floppies sort of messed up at one point or another
<gerro> anyway I can load up usb drivers from a floppy and boot usb copy of xubuntu?
<gerro> that sounds sooo much easier :)
<mikeconcepts> searching google on how to play a img video file I downloaded, but hard to find
<mikeconcepts> any suggestions?
<vidd> img file?
<vidd> what window's app plays that?
<mikeconcepts> img is not automatically recognized by vlc like iso is
<mikeconcepts> what linix app?
<mikeconcepts> windows considers it like an iso
<vidd> if i know what windows app....i should be able to translate into linux
<vidd> =] 
<mikeconcepts> renaming to iso didn't help
* vidd has never herd of img files
<mikeconcepts> it is an image of a dvd
<vidd> ah....
<vidd> dvdburn should be helpful, i would imagine
<vidd> as cdburn lets programs recofgnize iso's
<mikeconcepts> except rather than burn, can dvdburn just save the file as an iso?
<mikeconcepts> that woul help
<mikeconcepts> I will searce for how to convert img to iso
<mikeconcepts> search*
<vidd> mikeconcepts, just having the app sould allow other apps understand the format and use it
<mikeconcepts> thanks, will install right away
<mikeconcepts> meanwhile, there is a converting program
<vidd> mikeconcepts, looks like .img files are used by qemu....
<mikeconcepts> kiso
<vidd> how did you make this file?
<mikeconcepts> a torrent download of a movie
<vidd> mikeconcepts, i cant guarentee that you WILL be able to view it...
<vidd> unless you install qemu and run it from that
<mikeconcepts> there must be a way, but converting it to iso will work
<vidd> with qemu, you would set a .img for the fake hdd, and the movie .img as the cdrom
<vidd> converting it to an ISO will NOT work....
<vidd> unless you have a windows box that will do it
<mikeconcepts> umm
<vidd> what you have is NOT an iso....
<mikeconcepts> vidd, you have been through this?
<vidd> and if it was, then the image quality will be close to zero, and good luck with the encription
<vidd> yes,,,,
<mikeconcepts> I see
<vidd> once i came across the qemu reference, it all came back to me....
<vidd> i used qemu many times b4
<mikeconcepts> well, I do have xp under vmware server, and I could whatch it from there, but the objective is to be self sufficient
<vidd> the img file you have is a copy of a dvd made via qemu, and ONLY qemu will let you view it properly
<mikeconcepts> I liked qemm, but vmware is faster
<mikeconcepts> qemu*
<vidd> true...but i dont think you will get it to work that way either
<vidd> your welcome to try...and if im wrong...PLEASE tell me
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> the problem with the image quality and encription will come from the conversion of the file from .img to .iso.....iso is a bad method for movie dvd's...the data is stored all wrong
<kafran> which xfce version Xubuntu use?
<vidd> kafran, wich version of xubuntu?
<kafran> vidd: last
<kafran> vidd: 2.29 I think
<vidd> 2.29????
<kafran> vidd:     * feisty (metapackages): Xubuntu desktop system
<kafran>       2.29: amd64 i386 powerpc
<illu45> kafran, Feisty is 7.04 :P
<kafran> illu45: he asked package version, no?
<mikeconcepts> kafran, I installed the latest version of xfce soon after installing xubuntu 7.04
<mikeconcepts> much better
<vidd> according to synaptic, the meta package that is available via the repo's is 4.3.99.1
<kafran> mikeconcepts: u compiled?
<mikeconcepts> Xfce 4 Desktop Environment
<mikeconcepts> version 4.4.0 (Xfce 4.4)
<mikeconcepts> get this, latest and works perfectly
<mikeconcepts> looking back through bookmarks
<vidd> mikeconcepts, he was asking what came with...not what ya can get
<mikeconcepts> vidd, oh
<cheeseboy> vidd you live here ? :-P
<vidd> no...i rent
<mikeconcepts> http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/05/12/howto-install-xfce-441-on-xubuntu-704-feisty-fawn/ is what I used to upgrade to the latest xfce
<mikeconcepts> it has one problem
<mikeconcepts> it failed to mention you also neet to install gettext
<TheSheep> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<kafran> mikeconcepts: I was reading here, the Feisty already comes with xfce 4.4 ;)
<mikeconcepts> mine didn't
<TheSheep> with 4.4.0, and gutsy has 4.4.1
<TheSheep> mikeconcepts: you must have broken it ;)
<mikeconcepts> lol
<mikeconcepts> just wanted the improvements
<kafran> someone know an equivalent ekiga for xfce? I mean gnome independent, I cant live without voip :S
<TheSheep> kafran: I use gizmoproject
<TheSheep> kafran: but it's not opensource
<kafran> TheSheep: I already have the voip provider, i need only the program
<vidd> !ekiga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gerro> instlux solved alllll my installation problems :)
<kafran> ubotu: I like latest cause they always comes with new features :D
<kafran> and I like new features \o/
<gerro> and I like the new features plugins
<vidd> kafran, ubotu is a robot...not a person
<kafran> vidd: I know ^^
<kafran> vidd: every body read what I said :D
<gerro> kafran: make me :P
<kafran> gerro: ?
<kafran> make u?
<gerro> no actually its spelled "make install"
<gerro> think requires sudo :)
* vidd likes the lastest satble
<vidd> *stable
* vidd needs to run out to the storer
<vidd> bbs
<kafran> bah, I'm thinking to continue with Gnomebuntu ;/ Xubuntu not for me, I cant live without ekiga ;/ i dont like to pay phone bills :D
<vidd> kafran, if you need the app...GET the app
<vidd> there is no law saying you CANT use gnome apps!
* illu45 likes his Gnome apps :)
* vidd only uses xubuntu cuzz he likes it...
<vidd> (and his pc's are old relics that had trouble running win98....)
<bytor4232> hey guys
<bytor4232> i got a silly question
<bytor4232> if I "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" will the startup screens change?  Can they be changed?
<bytor4232> I like the little mouse
<illu45> Hm... I think the mouse on the wheel was taken out in 7.04, actually
<bytor4232> nope
<bytor4232> I'm running fiesty xubuntu
<bytor4232> installed from fiesty xubuntu
<illu45> Ah, all right, then. You can change them by going to Settings-> Splash Screen Settings
<bytor4232> no, the boot up screen.  Sorry
<illu45> Ah, the boot screen... Not sure about that one, sorry
<bytor4232> dang
<bytor4232> yeah, that spash screen is not active.
<bytor4232> I'm really digging Xubuntu thou.
<illu45> Hehe... By the boot screen, you mean the one before the login screen, right?
<Jester45> anyone know of a non-gnome window decorator for compiz
<j1mc> Jester45: sorry... no... not off-hand, anyway.
<Jester45> do you know if emerald could?
<Jester45> and... how to get the compiz settings manager to run
<Jester45> nevermind
<j1mc> hhmmm... :/   ... i shoulda kept my mouth shut.  :)  i know almost nothing about compiz.
<j1mc> sorry
<Jester45> i was looking in beryls settings manager spot (system) but it was where settings should go... setting
<Ghostvirus> okay guys, i'm running xubuntu 7.04 on a 2.8 ghz pentium 4, and xubuntu seems to use quite a bit of cpu
<Ghostvirus> it spikes often
<Ghostvirus> any idea what causes this?
<TheSheep> Ghostvirus: use top and see what takes it
<Ghostvirus> TheSheep: xorg seems to be the culprit in general
<Jester45> yea, compiz + emerald works like a charm
<Jester45> Ghostvirus, is your video card accelerated?
<Jester45> hiya vidd
<vidd> hey
<Ghostvirus> Jester45: i'm running a Radeon 7500 64MB on the open source "ati" driver, which fully supports acceleration for my card, AFAIK
<Jester45> ok
<Ghostvirus> i've got direct rendering working and everything, but i don't use any compositing
<Jester45> it still uses more cpu if your not accelerated to even with simple 2d xorg
<Ghostvirus> whenever i run a compositor, the xorg cpu usage gets even worse too :(
<Jester45> thats understandable
<Jester45> does it spike when your moving windows or just sitting there
<Ghostvirus> moving windows
<Jester45> is this on a regualr radeon or a mobiliy one?
<Ghostvirus> mobility. yeah, i'm using a laptop
<Ghostvirus> dell inspriron 5100. bleh
<Jester45> and do the windows leave trails when you move them
<Ghostvirus> yeah, they do
<jtg23> ok, i have tried numerous configurations over the past several days to get either a broadcom-based linksys or a zd1211-based airlink card to work with xubuntu but to no avail.  when i follow the howtoforge tutorial on kernel compilation, it goes blank after "ok booting kernel"
<Jester45> yea... the card is slow you can try making it to not show the contains when moveing the windows
<Jester45> it will just show a gray outline
<Jester45> thats why its spikes
<Ghostvirus> yeah that makes it a bit better
<Ghostvirus> i'm beginning to think my hardware is just a bad mix
<Ghostvirus> hot p4, damn ati card, stupid broadcom ethernet, etc
<Ghostvirus> sorry meant broadcom wifi
<jtg23> can't access tty; job control turned off - what does this mean?
<vidd> sounds like a kernerl gone bad?
<vidd> what changes did you make to the kernel?
<jtg23> i recompiled following the howtoforge instructions
<jtg23> twice with two kernels
<jtg23> leading me to believe xubuntu 6.06 doesn't work with 2.6.20.14 or 2.6.21.5 OR the howtoforge instructions are wrong
<vidd> ok...but what were you DOING that you compiled your own kernel?
<gushu> hello, I just want one panel on the desktop how do I get rid off the other one?
<illu45> gushu, right-click on the one you don't want, and click remove :)
<gushu> I don't see the option in the menu
<vidd> gushu, right click on either one, choose CUSTOMIZE select the one you want to remove, then hit the [minus]  sign
* vidd has only one taskbar...like winblose
<GrueTamer> lol, winblose
<vidd> gushu, i recomend that you right-click and {MOVE} the panel apps you want to keep to the taskbar you will keep before deleting the other
<vidd> GrueTamer, i do it because i have small monitors...i need the real estate
<Ghostvirus> i use only 1 panel too
<gushu> yeah I got that...
<Ghostvirus> 1024x768 = no room
<gushu> I wonder why XFCE is faster than gnome even though it looks the same
<vidd> 800x600 = LESS room
<Ghostvirus> oh damn vidd
<vidd> gushu, smaller back end
<vidd> Ghostvirus, ya go blind trying to use 1024x768 on a 13'" monitor
<Ghostvirus> vidd: yeah i'm using a 13" laptop at 1024x768...
<vidd> need the larger font sizes with 800x600....but im not going back to 600x400
<vidd> 680x480
<vidd> grr...ya know what i mean.....
<Ghostvirus> wait, my screen is 14.1"
<vidd> Ghostvirus, laptops generally are closer to the face then desktop monitors.....
<Ghostvirus> vidd: very true
<Ghostvirus> i have a 15" crt i often hook the laptop up to since the laptop's screen fucking SUCKS
<gushu> I want to increase the font size in window bar, but when I go to Window Manager settings it gives me error
<vidd> my 15" laptop monitor is quite comfy @ 1024x768
<Ghostvirus> color reproduction on this thing is horrible
<Ghostvirus> anybody know if the ubuntu laptop dell is selling is any good? specifically the screen...
<vidd> gushu, i used to have that issue...but i did a re-install (for another issue) so i dont know the fix
<vidd> Ghostvirus, ive heard good things about it
<gushu> ah... I see...guess I'll have to use metacity
<Ghostvirus> vidd: ah, good. i really need a laptop with a good display. i do a lot of art-related crap.
<neozen> vidd: as is mine
<neozen> Ghostvirus: getting colors on a screen to match up with colors actually printed can be ..... tricky
<Ghostvirus> i actually installed photoshop 7 in wine today, and made a GTK2 murrina theme
<neozen> I usually recommend adobe  software since it seems to be built with just this concern in mind
<neozen> sadly, not all can afford it
<Ghostvirus> neozen: indeed
<neozen> ....like me
* neozen grins
<Ghostvirus> i'm glad ps7 works as well as it does in wine. i'm happy with it. frankly, nothing's been introduced in the CS line that makes me want any of them
* vidd wants to get a new ubuntu dell SSOOOO bad.....
<Ghostvirus> the only problematic bug i've run into is the palettes being glued to the desktop, even when i minimize the window
<vidd> but the reponce i got when i called about the dial-up modem was "Uhhhh I thinks so"
* Jester45 feels bad that he has 3  22inch moniters :(
* Jester45 was away for the moniter conversation 
<neozen> don't feel bad Jester45 ...just ship one to each of us ::grins::
<Ghostvirus> vidd: dialup is such a bitch
<Ghostvirus> i managed to get mine working with some alsa driver + wvdial
* vidd used to have a 22" imonitor...but its with the computer his mother borrowed "for a few days"....3 years ago!
<neozen> I think the modem in my thinkpad is one of those rare ones that works out of the box
<neozen> vidd: they always complain about the size.... until they use it
<Jester45> anyone know how to use compiz's desktop cube? (mouse rotating)
<neozen> Jester45: nope.... but ask in #foresight
<neozen> compiz comes w/ that distro out of the box
<neozen> someone should be able to help you there
<neozen> ...if no one is answering in #ubuntu-effects of course
<vidd> neozen, size??? i think i missed something
<neozen> vidd: size of monitor
<Ghostvirus> crts are a pain
<neozen> my mom wouldn't stop complaining about how large the 19inch crt I got her was.... and then she used it
<vidd> are you saying ppl complain that 21 inch is too big until you try to pry it away from them with a sledgehammer and a crowbar?
<neozen> now they're inseparable
* neozen nods
<neozen> that'll about do it
* neozen smiles
<Jester45> i got a free 19 crt.. if you pay for shipping
<neozen> and the widescreen ones
<neozen> lol
<neozen> I just might
<vidd> she says "I dont want you to hurt your back takiung it back home...."
<neozen> Jester45: where are you?
<neozen> vidd: LOL
<neozen> Jester45: I'm in chicago
<vidd> no...so i just go blind using this tiny one
<j1mc> neozen: you're in chicago?
<neozen> j1mc: yeah
<j1mc> so am i...
<j1mc> north side
<neozen> j1mc: tell me you went to barcamp last weekend
<vidd> Jester45, im in PA
<j1mc> yeah, i was there...
<Jester45> vidd, i know where you are
<neozen> j1mc: awesome
<j1mc> that was a great time.  were you there?
<neozen> j1mc: yeah
<Jester45> im in missouri
<neozen> j1mc: I was one of the guys with looooong hair
* neozen ponders for easy way to describe himself
<j1mc> heh...  that narrows it down... not at all.
<j1mc> http://blog.nixternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/ubuntuchicago.jpg
<neozen> j1mc: brown hair... blue eyes, spent most of sunday killing the keg
* j1mc is in the orange
<Ghostvirus> what is it with nerds having long hair?
<j1mc> i wasn't there sunday
<nixternal> ya, j1mc is the big guy!
<Ghostvirus> am i the only nerd with short hair?
<neozen> j1mc: wait.... were you the first to puke?
<j1mc> nixternal: hehe
<Pumpernickel> Offtopic, guys.
<nixternal> in the back with that GPLv3 shirt
<j1mc> neozen: no
<j1mc> Pumpernickel is right...
<neozen> j1mc: I remember THAT orange shirt
<j1mc> xubuntu-offtopic
<neozen> j1mc: aye
<neozen> sorry guys
<vidd> Ghostvirus, come to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Jester45> Pumpernickel, your such a... op
<Jester45> :)
<gushu> how do I bookmark a location in thunar?
<Jester45> drag the file/folder into the column on the left
<Jester45> under the ofther bookmarks
<gushu> ah...I see....I was looking for it in the menus
<confused> Hello.
<Ghostvirus> hi
<vidd> hello confused
<confused> hey vidd you remember someone logged on as ubuntu a few days ago?
<vidd> cant say that i do
<confused> ih nevermind.
<vidd> of course that dont mean i would remember the PROBLEM....
<Ghostvirus> man, when is the open/save dialog going to get a damn thumbnails view?
<Jester45> Ghostvirus, still looking after that
<Jester45> its been like a week
<Jester45> torrentflux seems... slow compared to other clients
<Ghostvirus> i guess it's a gnome thing. people have been bugging the gnome devs for ages for a more functional open/save dialog
<Jester45> i think its because it doesnt havr DHT
<Jester45> opos
<Jester45> wrong channel
<Ghostvirus> how come the xfce folks don't change it?
<Jester45> because somepeople might not want it
<Jester45> like me
<Ghostvirus> oh
<Ghostvirus> it's just a hassle trying to upload images with it
<vidd> why is that?
<Ghostvirus> well, ~90% of my images have numeric filenames, meaning i have no idea what they are unless i can see a thumbnail
<TheSheep> Ghostvirus: open thunar and drag the file to the open dialog
<vidd> ok....
<Ghostvirus> i'm not about to go through 3,200+ images and rename them...
<Ghostvirus> TheSheep: that really works?
<TheSheep> Ghostvirus: no, I'm just teasing you
<vidd> TheSheep, your too fast again...dont you ever sleep?
<TheSheep> vidd: no, why?
<TheSheep> vidd: you think I should?
<TheSheep> vidd: would I seem more human then?
<vidd> Ghostvirus, what are you looding thes files to?
<vidd> TheSheep, hehe
<Ghostvirus> vidd, upload web forms
<Ghostvirus> if i try to drag the file to the upload form's "file" field, nothing happens...
<vidd> do you have a plan as to what files you want to upload before you use these forms?
<vidd> what you do is make a folder like "upload"
<Ghostvirus> well i've got all my images sorted by subject, but there are tons of images
<vidd> then copy the files you want to upload to that folder....
<Ghostvirus> and i usually upload stuff on a whim
<vidd> then point the open box there
<Ramon> hello... is there like any universal configuration for xorgconfig so i can have X server?
<vidd> or...you can saddle down your system with a whole bunch of needless bagagge and use gnome
<Ramon> i have a pretty old IBM CRT monitor... and a sis videocard (sis 5595)
<Ramon> and tried almost all the configurations and none are working :(
<vidd> Ramon, did you already install....or are you about to install?
<Ghostvirus> vidd, that's the problem though. the open/save dialog (GtkFileChooser) is part of gnome, and part of xfce
<vidd> or are you changing monitors?
<Ghostvirus> so the problem exists in both
<Ramon> i installed it..... vidd, the thing is that after i install it, it tries to startx
<Ramon> and it says that its not possible
<vidd> ah...therer is always KDE
<Ramon> now im reinstalling again
<vidd> =] 
<Ghostvirus> i tried KDE once...
<Ghostvirus> although kde4 is looking pretty nice
<Ghostvirus> but i really like xfce. this filechooser thing is my one hangup
<vidd> Ramon, you should not have to re-install....
<vidd> just sudo dpkg-reinstall xserver-xorg
<Ramon> nah but dont worry i guess its about to finish... one curious thing is that it nevers show me anything on the installer.. just a mouse
<Ramon> and then it restarts and seems hte whole system is installed
<Ramon> tried that but the same thing happened vidd
<Ramon> :(
<vidd> alt cd or live Ramon ?
<Ramon> cd
<vidd> which one...alt or live?
<Ramon> alt
<Ramon> dont know what seems to be happening
<Ramon> i mean i guess its because the monitor is pretty old
<vidd> you are never asked to set your user nasme?
<Ramon> never
<Ramon> it just starts and thats it...it just shows me a mouse inside of the ubuntu logo
<Ramon> and then it restarts haha
<Ramon> and everything is installed :S
<Ramon> but the xserver never works
<TheSheep> Ramon: pastebin your /var/log/xorg.0.log
<vidd> do you get a screen that asks which method you want to install...with choices like OEM, server, lamp ltsp?
<Ramon> nothing like that
<vidd> then Ramon i dont think you are acually installing
<Ramon> just the first screen that says install....
<vidd> yeah...that screen....
<Ramon> but if i start without the cd it shows me that kubuntu is installed i mean console mode
<vidd> what options does it give ya?
<Ramon> install the vga modes etc
<vidd> which version?
<vidd> dapper, edgy fiesty?
<Ramon> but it happens with every distro i try to install i mean the xserver thing
<Ramon> dapper i guess
<vidd> does your system have internet access that works out of the box?
<Ramon> sure
<vidd> get the mini iso and do a net install
<Ramon> ill try that
<Ramon> but im sure it will happen again
<vidd> i have it on my downloads page:
<Ramon> it happens with debian, suse, deli linux etc
<vidd> http://www.vidd.us/downloads
<Ramon> i dont know what else to do now :S followed all instructions in google etc etc
<Ramon> is the xserver man :)
<Ramon> it always happens
<vidd> no...its your hardware....
<Ramon> yeah i mean a conflict between the configuration of the xserver and my hardware
<vidd> is the system up right now?
<Ramon> gimme a few seconds
<Ramon> its still showing that its working (hd and cd)
<Ramon> leds
<Ramon> hahahha it is weird
<vidd> how do you set your user name, if you dnt get prompted to enter it?
<Ramon> it just gives me a prompt and if i type exit it takes me to su
<vidd> ....
<Ramon> like myuser@xubuntu and if I type exit it shows me #
<TheSheep> vidd: busybox
<Ramon> hahahhahahah really not kidding
<vidd> but Ramon HOW ist the [myuser]  set if you never get prompted to enter it????
<Ramon> i know.. dont ask me :( cannot give you a logic answer haha cuz i don't really know
<Ramon> now its starting
<Ramon> without the cd... and started with grub
<vidd> what choises do you have in grub?
<Ramon> ok it says XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server : "0:0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with  0 events remaining
<Ramon> no options just grub starting in 3...2...1..
<vidd> when you get that...hit [esc] 
<Ramon> alright.. should i restart again or try the dpkg ?
<vidd> right now type lspci
<Ramon> lspci ok
<vidd> i want to know what display adaptor is listed
<Chikubu> anybody got guide on how to strip down the kernel for just my hardware and recompile for performance in xubuntu?
<Ramon> let me check :)
<TheSheep> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Chikubu> ty
<Ramon> vga compatible controller: sillicon integrated systems SiS 530/620 pci/agp vga display adapter (rev 2.a)
<Chikubu> memory is tight, hoping that might help  (im cheap)
<TheSheep> Chikubu: but once you're experienced enough to do that, you probably will want some more slim distribution
<Ramon> ...
<Jester45> Chikubu, try turning off some services
<Jester45> like cups or hplip
<Jester45> hplip takes a lot
<TheSheep> Ramon: maybe it runs normally just your crt can't display it, because it starts in too large a resolution?
<vidd> Ramon, this is odd...NO MATCHES in google
<TheSheep> vidd: I have two identical cards and they both work
<vidd> TheSheep, ok...
<vidd> Ramon, do the reconfigure....
<Ramon> i know :(
<TheSheep> Ramon: try putting correct refresh ranges in your xorg.conf
<Ramon> and what sync ranges should i select for the crt monitor?
<TheSheep> Ramon: what monitor is that?
<Ramon> yeah which ones? there is no information on that monitor i dont even have the model its just an old ibm monitor
<vidd> there is no dataplate on the back?
<vidd> with the seriel #?
<Ramon> yeah the serial number but there's nothing on google about it
<TheSheep> there should be a model number there too
<Ramon> no model number just a p/n number and s/n number
<vidd> what is the p/n #?
<Chikubu> it looks like a vat
<Ramon> let me check
<vidd> p/n#==model #
<Ramon> 33g6267
<Chikubu> need cups
<Chikubu> this is a printer server primarly
<Chikubu> suppose i could start looking around for some old memory
<Chikubu> its an OLD system but runs ok as long as the ram doesnt run out
<Chikubu> just has  196
<Chikubu> or 192 that is
<vidd> does this monitor work on a windows machine?
<vidd> or do you not have one to test it on?
<Ramon> not right now.. it was given by a friend.. she had it working on windows 98
<Chikubu> i installed the xorg drivers for this ati card, hoping to get it into higher resolution, after i installed and rebooted, it only offered lower resolution!  so i uninstalled them and THEN it offered the higher resolution i was looking for.....go figure
<TheSheep> Ramon: you're sure it's not 6367? 6267 is a processor...
<vidd> Ramon, when you do reconfigure, do you get a grey and blue setup wizard?
<vidd> (so to speak)
<TheSheep> http://www.beagle-ears.com/lars/engineer/comphist/ibmmodel.txt
<Ramon> let me check
<Ramon> xorgconfig you mean?
<vidd> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ramon> ok let me check
<Ghostvirus> alright, i'm off. later, guys
<Ramon> yeah
<vidd> night Ghostvirus
<Ramon> blue and grey
<Ramon> :)
<vidd> lets take this a step at a time
<Ramon> ok great
<vidd> what is it asking for?
<Ramon> now it is asking me for the name of the videocard and it automatically showed me sis
<Ramon> i select that right
<vidd> most of this is about keyboard and mouse....you should be able to use defaults for them
<Ramon> great
<vidd> Ramon, yes
<Ramon> so now it is asking me the videocard's bus identifier
<Ramon> it has pci:1:0:0
<vidd> is anything selected?
<Ramon> a space to write in
<vidd> sounds right
<Ramon> but it already has that
<vidd> its a pci card and not integrated right?
<Ramon> it is integrated
<vidd> ok..then accept that setting
<Ramon> great
<Ramon> now it is asking me the amount of memory it has
<Ramon> and recommends to leave it blank
<vidd> leave it blank...onbard will use ram
<Ramon> now it says.. use kernel framebuffer device interface?... and "no" is selected
<vidd> accept that
<Ramon> select the keyboard it had us i did enter
<Ramon> now xkb rule set to use...?
<Ramon> and it has xorg as a default
<vidd> keyboared stuff
<TheSheep> just accept all defaults until you reach monitor config
<Ramon> yup
<Ramon> now it says mouse device autodetection?
<Ramon> yes right?
<Ramon> vidd said could be possible it was a keyboard/mouse issue..
<vidd> use default
<Ramon> alright
<vidd> Ramon, no...
<vidd> it is either display or monitor
<Ramon> now it says... type an identifier for your monitor
<Ramon> it has "generic monitor"
<vidd> accept
<Ramon> now it says.. select the video modes u want to use
<Ramon> with the x server
<Ramon> i guess it will work only in 640x480 its a small crt
<vidd> this part i am unsure....
<Ramon> should i select just low modes?
<vidd> yes...select only the smallest
<Ramon> ok
<TheSheep> no matter which ones you select, it will only use the ones that fit the sync ranges
<Ramon> 640 was the smallest
<vidd> ok
<Ramon> now it says choose a method to select your monitor characteristics
<vidd> that should be the ONLY one you select....
<Ramon> simple, medium and advanced
<vidd> we can add more later....
<Ramon> yeah i just selected that one
<vidd> simple
<Ramon> it is a 15 inches
<Ramon> ill select that one
<vidd> wait....
<vidd> verify that is correct....
<vidd> you have a ruler?
<Ramon> sure.. i did :) it is 15
<Ramon> just the screen
<TheSheep> vidd: you can't do that with 'simple' method
<Ramon> :o
<TheSheep> it assumes a modern 15"
<vidd> i think ou can
<Ramon> well now it is asking me to write sync ranges to configuration file
<TheSheep> ok, you can always try again :)
<Ramon> "yes" "no"
<Ramon> hahahha sure sheep :P
<vidd> yes
<Ramon> color depth?... 16 would be ok?
<Ramon> 24 is the default
* Jester45 likes to do the advance option
<vidd> TheSheep, if he needs to do medium or expert...its outside my experience
<vidd> 16
<Ramon> ok done.. should i try startx?
<Jester45> vidd your missing out
<vidd> yes
<Ramon> alright
<vidd> Jester45, i dont like doing things that can damage my stuff
<Ramon> man.... let me tell you something :@
<Ramon> you are a magician dude!!!! hahah NICE
<Ramon> IT WORKS :p
<vidd> i dont know why you were not getting this type setup when you installed
<Ramon> no idea man
<Ramon> hahahahha
<Ramon> but the mouse is not working haha
<vidd> sounds like a bad install disk....
<Ramon> it is a ps2 mouse and its plugged to a pci (usb) card that has it
<Ramon> yeah could be
<Ramon> i mean the pci usb card has the ps2 mouse connection
<vidd> or its a recovery-style disk, and not a true install disk
<Ramon> thanks really to all of you.. this is the first chat where someone is really able to assist me
<Ramon> :o
<vidd> Ramon, does your username/password work?
<Ramon> no hahaha
<Ramon> i think ill have to set up all the users and pass
<vidd> where did you get the install disk from?
<Ramon> a friend of mine.. the same girl gave it to me
<Ramon> but it is weird :o
<Ramon> hey people thank you really!!!! i appreciate it
<vidd> methinks it is a recovery style disk, and not an install disk....
<Ramon> could be.. even tho' it has the option to install
<vidd> since the hardware didnt match, the settings would be wrong
<Ramon> yeah.. it is weird really :s
<Ramon> THANK YOU man
<vidd> and no xserver
<Ramon> really!
<Ramon> thx :P
<Ramon> i appreciate this
<vidd> get you a new install disk
<Ramon> where can i get it from?
<Ramon> ill try this again
<Ramon> now that i know how to set it up working
<TheSheep> vidd: there is no separate recovery disk for ubuntus?
<vidd> from the xubuntu.org site or my downloads page:
<Ramon> ill do it right now
<vidd> www.vidd.us/downloads
<Ramon> :) thank you sheep, thank you a lot vidd
<Jester45> what about me :)
<vidd> TheSheep, true...but they are simple to make
<Ramon> should I try the mini iso?
<TheSheep> Ramon: if you have basic system running you can just do apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and it will finish the installation...
<Ramon> ah ok great!
<vidd> TheSheep, if he has a recovery style disk and not an install disk, id be conserned about rootkits
* vidd would not trust it
<Ramon> so should i try that mini iso?
* vidd would recomend that or a clean alt cd
<Ramon> great :) thanks people REALLY
<vidd> the mini iso is burried in the ubuntu archives...but i have a copy on my site
<Ramon> and it downloads the rest from any repository?
<vidd> yessir
<Ramon> thanks man :)
<vidd> the mini has enought to set up your lan, apt and to boot the installer
<vidd> everything else comes from the internet
<vidd> Ramon, you WILL want to install xubuntu-docs...for some reason, the mini disk does not do that by default
<vidd> also, you may want to re-run the reconfigure and add resolutions
<vidd> and set color to 24....
<Ramon> ahhhhhh ok :) im downloading the alternate install
<Ramon> and is it hard to configure the mouse the way i have it?
<vidd> do the reconfigs while you wait...
<Ramon> i mean a ps2 mouse plug on the ps2 port that the pci usb has?
<vidd> did you set the mopuse as ps/2 or explorer?
<Ramon> i mean.. the computer has an integrated serial port for the mouse.. but there's a pci usb card that has a ps2 connection
<Ramon> so i plugged it there.. and on the configuration i set the mouse as default
<Ramon> and it set it as ps2
<Ramon> nah but dont worry :)
<Ramon> i think i can manage to fix that :P...
<vidd> when you reeconfigure, chose ps/2, and it hould work no matter WHERE you plug it in
<Jester45> .... a vista ultimate live dvd...
<Ramon> ahhh great
<Jester45> such a great waste of computing power
<Ramon> hey just a question that has nothing to do with this... is there any other program like denyhosts but working for ftp's and mysql?
<vidd> Jester45, M$ has a LIVE dvd????????
<Ramon> hahahhaha microsoft with live dvd's? hahahah wtf
<Jester45> ms has winPE but im talking about a real live cd
<Jester45> someone made it... im not puting link up and we can take it to offtopic if you want
<vidd> Ramon, i dont know about denyhosts
<Ramon> its a program that automatically takes the ip's of ppl trying more than 4 attempts to your ssh
<Ramon> it places them to /etc/hosts.deny
<vidd> sounds sweet....
<vidd> 4 FAILED attempts i assume
<Ramon> yeah its cool but it works only for ssh
<Ramon> yeah
* Jester45 has had more than 4 failed attempts on vidd's machines
<Ramon> hahahahaha
<vidd> Ramon, he has permission (and logins) for my machines
<Ramon> ah ok :P
<vidd> he designed my downloads page...if you went there
<Ramon> yup i went there its a cool one :)
<Ramon> ok people thank you :) i really appreciate it
<Ramon> have to go :)
<Ramon> see ya
<Jester45> nightly night everyone
<Chikubu> ive dug into the cups config file and enabled browsing and such, but which account is that enabling it for, root?
<Chikubu> that is how do i log on from a windows machine to browse the print shares cups is controling
<tyler446> managed to some how get ubuntu 6.06 installed :) how would it be possible to upgrade to xubuntu 7.04 from here?
<Chikubu> look under system update manager, not sure if thats the right one or not
<Chikubu> from applications - system - update manager
<tyler446> umm I updated
<tyler446> do you mean synaptic?
<Chikubu> im not sure the command to go from one version to another
<Pumpernickel> update-manager -c
<Pumpernickel> You'll have to upgrade through Edgy.  There's no direct Dapper -> Feisty upgrade path.
<Pumpernickel> Actually, don't use update-manager between Dapper and Edgy.  It'll crash.  bug 68027
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68027 in syslinux "sudo update-manager -c -d crashes during xubuntu upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68027
<Chikubu> is there a btter gui for managing print jobs than the one that comes with xubuntu?  my printer prints but all it says is idle and lists no jobs
<tyler446> alright read around and have no clue
<tyler446> trying to find out how its possible to go from ubuntu 6.06 to xubuntu 7.04 using nothing but network and cpu. I really don't care if I wipe all my files just I can't use cdrom or anything else
<Pumpernickel> You can't go directly from Dapper to Feisty - there's no direct upgrade path.
<tyler446> I don't want to upgrade I just want a feisty install though
<Pumpernickel> You'll have to upgrade to Edgy, then to Feisty, for it to work.
<Pumpernickel> Fresh install?
<tyler446> can't I soem how fdisk everything except config files then shove feisty stuff down?
<tyler446> my cd doesn't boot, debian floppies don't work, usb is 1.0
<Chikubu> can u put the drive in another machine,  or temp borrow a cd that works from another machine?
<tyler446> nope its a laptop so different hard drive I suppose
<tyler446> and can't borrow a cd that works
<Chikubu> does bios have boot from network option
<tyler446> no more debian floppies
* tyler446 sighs
<tyler446> I had to use instlux to get ubuntu 6.06 on here currently
<tyler446> and so far it runs great except the fact I prefer xfce and its very old
<tyler446> ablomen: ah sup ablo
<ablomen> hey tyler446, nm mutch, work day just started. how bout you?
<tyler446> ah fine just got ubuntu 6.06 going and trying to get xubuntu 7.04, I feel sorry for last owner of this laptop
<ablomen> heh why's that?
<tyler446> it has 12 different boot options but no method to install linux except over network card
<ablomen> hmm weird stuff
<tyler446> yeah how your virtualbox stuff going?
<tyler446> oh that right you use vmware at work
<ablomen> heh good good, not having to use it much lately :) (so no windows stuff \o/ )
<Ramon> hello.. maybe i can get some assistance here :)
<Ramon> Im trying to install xubuntu alt
<Ramon> en when it gets to 20% of the base installation it gives me an error.. "the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)
<Ramon> what should I do?
<Ramon> and when i go to console 4 it says :  base-installer error: exiting on error base-installer/debootstrap-failed.. then main menu 2049 configuring base-installer failed with error code 1 then on the other line main-menu Warning: menu item base-installer failed
<ablomen> Ramon, you could try downloading the alternate install cd
<Ramon> thats the one I downloaded and the one im installing right now
<ablomen> ah
<ablomen> hmm then i dunno, sorry
<Ramon> ok
<J-_> is there a xubuntu core I can download?
<Ramon> anyone here?
<J-_> !info xfce
<ubotu> Package xfce does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<J-_> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Ramon> Im trying to install xubuntu and when it gets to 20% of the base installation it gives me an error "the bootstrap program exited with an error"
<Ramon> and when i go to the console 4, it says: debootstrap: tar:
<Ramon> invalid tar magic
<Ramon> i've been trying to install ubuntu, xubuntu, debian, dsl, puppy linux :S i don't know what else to do...
<Ramon> what can I do?
<J-_> are you installing from cd?
<Ramon> yeah
<Ramon> from the alternate install cd
<Ramon> ...?
<J-_> never heard of that problem before. did you make sure there were no errors on the cd, and the md5checksum?
<Ramon> yeah...
<J-_> no clue dude, I need help as well hehe
<Ramon> its frustrating
<Ramon> :(
<J-_> !info xubuntu-base
<ubotu> Package xubuntu-base does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<J-_> !info base
<ubotu> Package base does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<J-_> !info core
<ubotu> Package core does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<J-_> !find base
<ubotu> Found: alsa-base, base-files, base-passwd, desktop-base, doc-base (and 545 others)
<J-_> !find xubuntu-base
<ubotu> Package/file xubuntu-base does not exist in feisty
<J-_> grr
<Pumpernickel> Dude... just privmsg the bot.
<J-_> !find xfce-core
<ubotu> Package/file xfce-core does not exist in feisty
<Pumpernickel> There's no need to have that in the main channel.
<J-_> heh
<J-_> BTW, can you help me?
<J-_> guess not
<Pumpernickel> You didn't even ask, yet.
<J-_> no?
<Pumpernickel> Well, not a real question.
<J-_> heh
<J-_> I'll repeat myself. Is there a xfce core I can download rather than downloading the xubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<J-_> Or is xfce the core package?
<Pumpernickel> Of sorts, yes.  There's xfce4, which brings in the basic Xfce setup.  There are artwork metapackages, documentation metapackages, and so forth.
<J-_> Thanks, I guess I'll install xfce4 then.
<J-_> !info xfce4 > J-_
<J-_> what will be installed xfce4 install, since it is a metapackage in itself? can it get anymore basic than that?
<J-_> If only I could make sense hehe
<Pumpernickel> A bit, but not much.  You can see what it provides here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/xfce4
<J-_> thanks
<J-_> there's a dapper xfce4 installation too, right?
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.
<J-_> @lart J-_ for spamming the channel
<J-_> =\
<k-os> where can i find .deb packages for sunbird? any ideas?
<J-_> possibly getdeb, but any deb from there can, no doubt, break your system.
<k-os> k, will try with caution
<DaBeowulf> Does an audio recorder come with Xubuntu or what is a nice lightweight one to record stuff with and save it as an ogg?
<DaBeowulf> !info record
<ubotu> Package record does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaBeowulf> !info arecord
<ubotu> Package arecord does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<azi`> i've just fixed my monitor settings BUT each TIME i REBOOT i have to manually run /etc/init.d/915resolution start .. even if i add that to the rc.d startup
<Ramon> ls
<Ramon> hello?
<Ramon> i need some assistance.. there's no way i can install a debian based distro on my pc
<J-_> How can I run a prgram from the menu with root privs?
<kalikiana> J-_, Use 'gksu whatever' as the command
<bytor4232> So what other differences are there between Ubuntu and Xubuntu other than XFCE and Thunderbird replacing GNOME?
<homebrewcider> hi, I'm trying to install a few packages, but I keep getting an error, "c compiler cannot create executables"
<homebrewcider> "checking whether the c compiler works...no"
<bytor4232> homebrewcider: Looks to me like the development tools aren't installed, perhaps?
<homebrewcider> says gcc is already the newest version if that helps
<bytor4232> homebrewcider: Not on my end.  Did you try google?
<homebrewcider> build-essential was hthepackageI needed
<homebrewcider> the package I neede
<nikolam> hello
<illu45> hi
<nikolam> hello to all
<maxamillion> hello nikolam
<nikolam> Didi anyone of you had problems with 2.6.20-16? I had to go back to 2.6.20-15 in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<maxamillion> nikolam: yes, i did ... i am working on a solution right now
<maxamillion> nikolam: my computer wouldn't boot into 2.6.20-16
<illu45> I only had trouble on the first boot, runs all right now
<nikolam> After going back to -15 x freezes much less :) (matrox mga g400) :)
<maxamillion> illu45: what happened on the first boot? .... mine started to boot and then my whole machine shut down as soon as the usplash showed up
<illu45> maxamillion, x failed to start
<maxamillion> illu45: oh ... yeah, that's probably just something to do with your X drivers and some kernel headers that weren't properly detected ... my issue seems a little worse
<illu45> speaking of which, I need to clean up my menu.lst
<maxamillion> illu45: lol, yeah ... mine still has dapper kernels listed on it :P
<maxamillion> illu45: this machine has been through alot of upgrades
<nikolam> Also no solution for processor-hungry gam_server even after /etc/gamin/gaminrc settings fsset ext3 15. it seems that gam_server is going crazy after every hidden directories displayed in Thunar
<illu45> maxamillion, ah, hehe
<k-os> join #ROX
<maxamillion> k-os: why?
<nikolam> mga didtnt work on 6.10. On 7.03 2.6.20-15 works.
<k-os> maxamillion, typo
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> k
<illu45> nikolam, geez, that sounds like a pain
<nikolam> Now it works :) Hey :)
<nikolam> I am happily killing gam_server and.. :))
<nikolam> over and over.. :)
<maxamillion> i have to run to a meeting
<maxamillion> bbl
<illu45> ok
<nikolam> Cul8r
<k-os> why can't the nm-applet stay amd run within the system tray?
<k-os> the update notifier is not in the tray either, how can i make it appear there?
<nikolam> What is it for: nm-applet
<k-os> network manager
<nikolam> I just installed it here, just a sec.
<Thirdy_Slipknot> help
<Thirdy_Slipknot> You need to be identified to join that channel
<Thirdy_Slipknot> noob in irc
<nikolam> Here it works ok 7.03, binded to ppp0,
<illu45> k-os, ALT+F2-> update-manager
<k-os> illu45, will it stay and stick to the sys tray whenever there are updates ready?
<illu45> k-os, it should, yes
<illu45> You can use system monitor to make sure that its running in the bg
<nikolam> I maked it do security updates on its own.
<k-os> illu45, so from now on, the update manager will notify me from the tray whenever there are updates?
<illu45> Yep, it should
<k-os> ok, we'll see
<k-os> now, about the nm-applet?
<nikolam> Didi you specify what network interface nm-applet should watch?
<k-os> how do i do so?
<nikolam> Right click> Settings
<k-os> nikolam, there is no shuch option
<k-os> i gotta start it from the terminal if i want it in my sys tray
<nikolam> hmpf, need to restart x cu in a minute
<nikolam> hello again
<neozen> hi
<neozen> ignore me... just poking at xchat this morning
<illu45> hehe
<nikolam> does using xdm reely saves much memory over gdm ? (good morning :)
<lousygarua> hello, anyone knows how do i share my desktop on xfce, as i do with ubuntu's gnome?
<nikolam> Didi anyone managed to compile/install xfce4-places-plugin-0.3.0 xfce panel plug-in?
<illu45> lousygarua, what do you mean by "share your desktop"? As in Remote Access?
<lousygarua> illu45: yeah, it uses vnc, but i don't want the vnc to be a differnet server. i want to display my own desktop (inside lan)
<nikolam> mmm Just like win XP remote desktop?
<illu45> lousygarua, ah, not sure. I never tried the Remote desktop stuff, sorry
<lousygarua> illu4: nikolam: different X server that is. like XP remote desktop
<neozen> ah.... its alive
* neozen dances
<neozen> so how's the crowd today?
* nikolam happy that something did not die
<neozen> nikolam: me too
<neozen> pounding on xchat just doesn't seem to be as much fun as it used to be
<nikolam> :) Lets try to figure out illu45`s problem. He/she wants to display remotely X session that is in progres on remote computer
<nikolam> So that it is not new session, just continued X session
<illu45> Huh? *wasn't aware he had a problem*
<illu45> :P
<nikolam> lol,  de de :)
<nikolam> Like remote desktop
<illu45> What I would like to do, though, is get irc through shell, so that I don't have to restart XChat every time I reboot x
<nikolam> I thought that vnc shoul do that
<nikolam> Hmmm, use Screen :)
<nikolam> screen run as deamon i suppose
<nikolam> attach, detach and stuff :)
<illu45> Hm, all right, I'll take a look at it, thanks :)
<nikolam> Np happy to be usefull
<illu45> Erm, do you have a URL for that by any chance? Searching 'screen' on Google isn't particularly narrow :P
<neozen> yay screen!
<neozen> illu45: I'll have urls for you in a bit
<illu45> all right, thanks :)
<neozen> illu45: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<neozen> illu45: http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935
<nikolam> search for screen in synaptic :)
<neozen> illu45: http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/screen/screen_toc.html
<nikolam> and install
* neozen nods
<neozen> someone was telling me recently about an xscreen
<illu45> neozen, ah, ok
<neozen> I can only imagine the purpose
<nikolam> relly.. got to look at that
<neozen> as I haven't been able to locate
<neozen> (haven't really taken the time)
<neozen> as I do most of my remote work in the terminal
<nikolam> sudo apt-get install screen
<nikolam> i suppose
<nikolam> and then you can make screen run (in system>services)
<illu45> *nods* Have it running, now :), getting irssi set up
<illu45`> ...and here I am :)
<nikolam> :))
<nikolam> Have anyone use XFCE 4.4.1?  On 7.04 default is 4.4.0 What1s new on 4.4.1? :)
<TheSheep> nikolam: http://www.xfce.org/documentation/changelogs/4.4.1
<illu45`> "2
<illu45`> oops
<illu45`> hehe
<nikolam> sorry, :) I thought about some human expiriences
<TheSheep> nikolam: nope, only bugfixes
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> So I should upgrade even if 7.04 still have 4.4.0 as default?
<nikolam> What do you think, should I select fiersty pre-released updates (fiersty-proposed) for update or not?
<nikolam> Should I update to pre-released 7.10 to get xfce 4.4.1 or manually , to compile?
<j1mc> hi all . . .
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> Do you run xubunutu? :)
<illu45`> nikolam: hm, not sure. Depends on how much you want to play around with 7.10, I suppose
<j1mc> nikolam: we are testing for Xubuntu Gutsy Gibbon tribe 2's release if you'd like to try that: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2007-June/003712.html
<nikolam> Will be happy to help.
<j1mc> we have 47 people signed up as xubuntu testing members on launchpad.  we need a few more test reports for this milestone release, though.
<j1mc> thanks, nikolam.  :)
<nikolam> Just need someone to guve me a clue how to make fast backup of current setup now.
<j1mc> nikolam: what's your current hardware setup like?
<illu45`> j1mc: Do you have a link to the Tribe2 .iso/torrent, by any chance?
<nikolam> P3-733, 384Mb, SCSI HD 18G and one 16G ide where I work now
<nikolam> Wait a second! I have one clean 4Gig scsi slower drive
<nikolam> Perfect for testing.. I will do it :)
<illu45`> nikolam: you have a 4GB drive?
<j1mc> nikolam: see this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Community/Procedures
<nikolam> Yes, perfect for test
<j1mc> it has all of the information on testing, as well as links to download the latest images.
<j1mc> nikolam: that sounds awesome.  :)
<nikolam> Shoul I get Alternate or boot, ubuntu or Xubuntu
<nikolam> I think I should get alternate xubuntu
<illu45`> xubuntu, of course! :D
<j1mc> feel free to test the alternate or live CD of Xubuntu.
<j1mc> alternate cd is a text-based installer.
<nikolam> Ok, going to download iso, right :)
<j1mc> w00t :)
<nikolam> ok, so http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/gutsy-alternate-i386.iso is right one?
* illu45` is downloading the LiveCD as well
<j1mc> nikolam: yes  :)
<nikolam> downloading.. :)
<j1mc> illu45' thanks! .... thanks to both of you.
<j1mc> be sure to read the "reporting your results" page for info on how to do that
<j1mc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Community/ReportingResults
<illu45> oops
<illu45> j1mc: can you give me that URL again?
<nikolam> I will. added to bookmarks :)
<illu45> Is this it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Community
<j1mc> illu45: that's the start page, yeah.
<j1mc> you can get all of the information from there, and from the pages under it.
<illu45> Ah, all right, thanks :)
<j1mc> yw  :)
<neozen> maxamillion: salu!
<maxamillion> hiya neozen
<maxamillion> bah! ... brb
<nikolam> hi
<maxamillion> annnd back
<Jester45> nikolam, said hi
<nikolam> :)
<maxamillion> hiya nikolam :)
<maxamillion> Jester45: do you by any chance know if Firefox is written in GTK?
<nikolam> Ok, guys, I am becoming teter thanks to j1mc But got to go Eat something while ISO is downloading.
<nikolam> tester :)
<maxamillion> i've never thought it was but it just occured to me that it seems to change with my gtk theme (which would make me assume it is)
<j1mc> hehe... get some food, nikolam   thanks for your help!
<Jester45> its displays via gtk but its written in python or perl i think
<nikolam> Ok, Cu :)
<maxamillion> nikolam: we thank you for your help
<nikolam> CU in 9 hours or so after dwnld.
<maxamillion> Jester45: firefox isn't written in python or perl ... i coulda sworn it was written in C
<nikolam> :)
<Jester45> maxamillion, if you comile it you can make it use gtk 1
* j1mc is stoked that we have some ISO test reports in for Xubuntu!
<j1mc> maxamillion: i think firefox uses xul or something.  ??  i don't think it's gtk.  gtk is not cross platform, correct?
<maxamillion> j1mc: gtk is cross platform
<maxamillion> j1mc: how do you think they have theGimp and gaim/pidgin for windows :P
<Jester45> firefox uses gtk... when you compile you can pass a flag to make it gtk 1 and not 2
<maxamillion> Jester45: ah, ok
<j1mc> XML User Interface Language - XUL...
<j1mc> maxamillion: :)  windows is really based on linux??  hehe
<j1mc> that must be how they do it . . .
<j1mc> secretly...
<maxamillion> j1mc: no, it can't be ... it crashes too often
<illu45> hehe
<j1mc> :)
<Jester45> Firefox's user interface is written in XUL and JavaScript.
<maxamillion> good to know
<reign> Ol, algum do canal fala portugus?
<Pumpernickel> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<reign> minha pergunta  estritamente relacionada ao xfce e o xubuntu
<reign> my question is strictly relationed with XFCE and xubuntu
<TheSheep> reign: the local channels are for all flavors of ubuntu
<reign> someone of you probably can help me
<TheSheep> reign: just ask your question :)
<reign> I've installed xubuntu-desktop. when I logged in XFCE, they still use metacity and some preference option doesn't work
<Artemis3> i have a problem starting the livecd with an acer travelmate 527TXV BusyBox fails and casper.log shows /cdrom failed help?
<TheSheep> reign: did you select xfce as your session?
<reign> I did
<reign> why it won't uses xfwm by default
<reign> ?
<TheSheep> reign: it does, at least it should
<TheSheep> reign: did you change something in the session startup? like trying to use beryl or compiz or something?
<reign> and XFCE still load the application I setted to start with gnome (compiz-tray-icon, glipper, etc...)
<reign> hm
<TheSheep> reign: how do you know it's xfce?
<reign> xfpanel, xfdesktop
<reign> I just selected XFCE session in gdm
<TheSheep> reign: ok, go to settings->autostarted applications and see if you don't have some compiz-related things in there
<reign> I gone there, nothing about compiz or beryl managers
<TheSheep> reign: did you edit any session startup-related files?
<TheSheep> to gte compiz working
<reign> TheSheep, I'll log in Gnome and disable all startup application, I'll back soon
<reign> TheSheep, probably
<reign> I don't remember
<TheSheep> some tutorials are pretty gnome-centric and they don't care if they break other sessions
<reign> let me going into gnome and disable startup stuff
<reign> TheSheep, I'm back
<reign> resign!
<reign> stop's beryl from start make, metacity stop starts
<reign> but, xfwm4 don't start in it place
<TheSheep> hmm... you could try adding it to autostarted applications, but that's a hack
<davmor2> hi guys how do I enable a wpa wireless network?
<maxamillion> !wpa | davmor2
<ubotu> davmor2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<luisbg> is there somewhere I can get the complete list of packages included in the xubuntu install cd?
<davmor2> luisbg: yes take a look at the manifest on the download server.
<luisbg> davmor2, link?
<Jester45> luisbg, live or alternative
<luisbg> Jester45, both
<davmor2> luisbg: what version are you using?
<luisbg> davmor2, feisty
<davmor2> hang on a minute
<davmor2> luisbg: http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/7.04/release/  look down the list it is the one ending in manifest
<davmor2> full link for i386 is http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/7.04/release/xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.manifest
<davmor2> luisbg: is that what you after?
<davmor2> by the way thanks maxamillion
<luisbg> davmor2, yes
<davmor2> great
<davmor2> bye for now
<Jester45> is pearl installed by defualt
<Jester45> !pearl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pearl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j1mc> !perl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> im spelling it wrong ?
<Jester45> stupid me
<j1mc> Jester45: you mean perl, the programming language, right?  mostly used for scripting?
<j1mc> yes, it's installed by default.  at least when i check here: http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/7.04/release/xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.manifest
<Jester45> yep
<Jester45> k
<j1mc> i see perl, perl-base, perl-modules...
<kafran> hello guys :D I just finished Xubuntu installation. why somethings in xfce is in english and not in my language?
<TheSheep> kafran: nobody translated them
<TheSheep> !translation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !translate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !rosetta
<ubotu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language.  See https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+about
<TheSheep> kafran: you can help translating if you have time
<kafran> TheSheep: hmmm
<kafran> TheSheep: where I translate xfce?
<kafran> TheSheep: my FF is in english too ;/
<TheSheep> kafran: first go to system->language support and make sure you have all the packages for your language installed
<TheSheep> kafran: you can transalte at that link ubotu gave you
<kafran> TheSheep: and if i help translating with rosetta, it will be available for every ubuntu user?
<TheSheep> kafran: yes
<kafran> TheSheep: hmmm, interesting
<kafran> TheSheep: yeh, u're right, i need to install some language support ;)
<kafran> TheSheep: I'm downloading my language support package ;)
<kafran> TheSheep: Xubuntu use some gnome service?
<maxamillion> kafran: yes, xubuntu uses some gnome libs but only a few ... its is mostly gnome-free
<kafran> maxamillion: hmm, oki thx ;)
<kafran> maxamillion: its because the xfce painels are like gnome painels
<maxamillion> kafran: oh no
<maxamillion> kafran: the xfce panels don't require any gnome libs, that is xfce specific but does have full gnome-plugin support
<kafran> why Xubuntu does not comes with openoffice?
<zials> probably because its aim is to be lightweight
<maxamillion> kafran: openoffice is a heavy application and xubuntu aims to be light on resources
<maxamillion> kafran: abiword and gnumeric are put in its place, but you can install openoffice for yourself
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: not coming to the meeting?
<Jester45> there is openoffice-writer
<Jester45> !meeting
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Jester45> hyper_ch, is it going on now/
<Jester45> ?
<hyper_ch> Jester45: yes
<Jester45> whoes it for?
<Jester45> aa
<Jester45> xubuntu
<zials> uhrm... how do I install new fonts? (I'm guessing it should be /usr/share/fonts/truetype ... but not sure)
<hyper_ch> zials: it's somewhere else I tend to think
<zials> I was expecting it to be somewhere in the home folder...
<hyper_ch> zials: I think in the home folder it's only for the current user
<cellofellow> what?
<cellofellow> what is?
<hyper_ch> and in /usr/share/fonts it could be for all users
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: adding fonts
<cellofellow> ~/.fonts I think for only you
<cellofellow> and /usr/share/fonts for whole system
<Jester45> cellofellow, <zials> uhrm... how do I install new fonts? (I'm guessing it should be /usr/share/fonts/truetype ... but not sure)
<TheSheep> Jester45: put them in ~/.fonts and run fc-cache
<zials> so its the same thing as doing it in ubuntu then... ahh, thats what I needed to know
<cellofellow> Ubuntu probably has some graphical way of doing it though. I know Kubuntu does.
<Jester45> TheSheep, i wasnt asking the question i was showing cellofellow what the person asked
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: what meeting?
<hyper_ch> xubuntu devel meeting (I think) #ubuntu-meeting
<Jester45> its xubuntu devel meeting
<kafran> someone here have aDesklets installed?
<Jester45> i used it
<cellofellow> I have once.
<Jester45> to*
<kafran> and u both dont liked it?
<hyper_ch> I have it installed
<cellofellow> I did, I just got tired of it. Haven't bother with it since I reinstalled.
<kafran> \o/
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I'm not a dev
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: neither am I :)
<hyper_ch> but you could give some input
<cellofellow> (easiest way to install Desklets in aDesklets is to download them from the sf.net site.)
<kafran> hyper_ch: and how u installed? compile or package?
<Jester45> nor am i
<hyper_ch> kafran: package
<hyper_ch> kafran: don't compile if you don't need to
<kafran> hyper_ch: I tryed it on ubuntu, but unsucessfully, I always get an error in python :S
<hyper_ch> adesklets aren't for ubuntu...
<kafran> hyper_ch: I will try to install again, now in xubuntu
<kafran> hmm, I dont knew
<cellofellow> ubuntu likes gdesklets better, and kubuntu superkaramba
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: my mom is happy about the translator :)
<cellofellow> translator?
<hyper_ch> the translation desklet
<cellofellow> oh ok
* hyper_ch invites TheSheep to #ubuntu-meeting
<hyper_ch> *smile*
<kafran> Xfbunner does not have DVD Support?
* cellofellow doesn't know
<zials> I didn't find any
<Jester45> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1617455&Sku=L23-7074
<Jester45> im gonna get this
<Jester45> its a must have :)
<hyper_ch> zials: seems it hasn't dvd support
<Jester45> i could probably play 2 or 3 more games with the hotkeys
<kafran> hyper_ch: which cd/dvd bunner u recomend for xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> kafran: depends on your system
<kafran> hyper_ch: hardware?
<hyper_ch> kafran: yes... I like k3b the best but it loads all those KDE appz
<zials> I use Brasero...
<Jester45> gnomebaker here
<Jester45> aynone know how i could make the computer output the old typewriter sounds when typing?
<hyper_ch> get an old cherry keyboard that does the "clicks"
<kafran> someone know where may I learn how to customize my xfce? ^^
<Jester45> kafran, what do you mean by customizing
<TheSheep> kafran: xfce.org
<TheSheep> kafran: xfce-look.org
<kafran> Jester45: theme, painels, etc..
<Jester45> look at what TheSheep said
<kafran> ;)
<kafran> restart for upgrade, i will be back..
<Jester45> and you can look at settings -> settings manager -> user inergace
<Jester45> windowmanager window manager tweaks
<nikolam> hello
<zials> hi
<nikolam> care for some talk on xubuntu?
<zials> sure
<nikolam> I get many applications frozen/unresponsive when I start Synaptic. Not always, but very often
<nikolam> Windows manager around them works but applications just stoped. Some of them can be shuted with term but most i need to kill
<nikolam> Its Seamonkey and Xine and more of them
<nikolam> Sometimes Synaptic works fine and applications too, but when I start update at the same time, application frozen
<saint-takeshi> i'm having trouble getting a) dual-head & b) 3d accellaration working with my radeon card (Radeon 9250, 128mb AGP, -rv280, i think)
<nikolam> Are you using restricted drivers?
<maxamillion> !ati | saint-takeshi
<ubotu> saint-takeshi: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ramon> I need some assistance installing ubuntu... I don't know whats happening but i've been trying debian, and debian based distros like kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-lite etc... and all of them are giving me "debootstrap" errors when doing the "base installation"
<nikolam> What version are you installing? 7.04?
<Ramon> yeah
<Ramon> but no go
<saint-takeshi> maxamillion: no, i don't want the binary driver, the open one's actually better for my card
<maxamillion> saint-takeshi: the open source "ati" driver is not capable of dual-head or 3d accelleration
<Ramon> nikoalm: any ideas?
<saint-takeshi> but the "radeon" one should be, afaik. it worked under debian.
<maxamillion> saint-takeshi: oh yeah ... that one
<maxamillion> forgot about that one
<maxamillion> saint-takeshi: not sure, i have very little experience with ati cards .... i only buy nvidia because they have better linux support
<saint-takeshi> i think i just need to add something to my xorg.conf, but i'm not sure what...
<Ramon> so nobody can help?
<nikolam> Didi you try "ATI Driver Installer" from ati.amd.com?
<saint-takeshi> yeah, i would've bought a geforce, but the driver hassle slipped my mind, and it was about 4 cheaper for the Radeon
<Ramon> I need some assistance installing ubuntu... I don't know whats happening but i've been trying debian, and debian based distros like kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-lite etc... and all of them are giving me "debootstrap" errors when doing the "base installation"
<nikolam> Ramon: Try installing with Alternate CD for your distribution. My help
<Ramon> nikoalm.. thats what I did
<Ramon> tried netinst and alternates
<hyper_ch> Ramon: how about live error?
<hyper_ch> Ramon: live cd ^^
<Ramon> tried them and they work fine
<hyper_ch> Ramon: and the install then won't?
<nikolam> Takeshi: What driver is stated under xorg.conf? Driver " .. ?... "
<Ramon> yup
<Ramon> cannot install it.
<Ramon> hyper_ch: it gives me a debootstrap error when it is installing the "base system"
<Ramon> hyper_ch: it happened with kubuntu, xubuntu, debian, etc
<hyper_ch> Ram
<Ramon> hyper_ch: all of them latest releases
<hyper_ch> Ramon: also with debian?
<Ramon> hyper_ch: 128 ram
<nikolam> Didi you cheked .iso you downloaded with md5sum?
<Ramon> yeah, also with debian
<Ramon> yeah did it
<Ramon> everything was fine :S:(
<nikolam> Did you tested your memory?
<hyper_ch> Ramon: well, if no debian based install works then you have a serious issue with compatibility or something
<nikolam> What OS IS working on that machine before Install?
<Ramon> window$ hahahahahhaa
<Ramon> it is a pentium 3 500mhz with 128 ram
<Ramon> windows 98 was there
<saint-takeshi> Ramon: is it by any chance a Dell, or other pre-built machine?
<Ramon> no.. i don't have any other computer to try
<Ramon> just this one but i cannot install anything here
<hyper_ch> Ramon: hmmm, have you tried DSL (DamnSmallLInux) yet?
<Ramon> and the one with the issues
<Ramon> yeah but it stays and does nothing
<hyper_ch> it is somewhat weird that you can run the live cd but not install it...
<Ramon> it just shows the logo and doesnt show me anything after i try to install it
<nikolam> In what occasion during setup that message appeares? Did you partition your hard drive?
<Ramon> yeah... everything fine
<Ramon> it happens when its trying to instal the base system
<hyper_ch> Ramon: can't really help you there :(
<nikolam> Some older motherboards Needs to have /boot above first 1 GB of the drive. if that is the trouble, than only solution is to make one small exr2 partition (around 100 megs or so) as the first primary active partition and to moun it to /boot during setup.
<Ramon> :(...
<Ramon> ill try that :)
<nikolam> I also have P3 here :)
<Ramon> ill do it right now :)
<Ramon> THANKS NIKOLAM
<Ramon> thanks everyone..
<Ramon> ill try that right now
<nikolam> And I Always have sda1 od hda1 as ext2 even if I dont have linux present :)
<nikolam> NP :)
<Ramon> :P
<saint-takeshi> so i'm better off using the prop. drivers?
<saint-takeshi> that's the opposite of what everyone in #debian used to tell me when i ran debian...
<nikolam> I dont know, I suppose.
<nikolam> Download from amd and try
<nikolam> And check what driver is stated uder Driver in xorg.conf
<nikolam> I am not a expert , sorry
<saint-takeshi> it's all good. when i'm not violently poor, i'll buy a geforce card and put this radeon in my wife's windows machine.
<kafran> how to install xfce theme? :
<kafran> :D
<Ramon> apt-get install xfce
<nikolam> Theme :)
<kafran> /usr/share/themes or ~/.themes ??
<nikolam> I think I  saw on listed thems on theme site, 2 explanations about that :)
<nikolam> Whan you realise how, tell me. :)
<saint-takeshi> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<saint-takeshi> that's what happens when i try to run the ati binary
<kafran> nikolam: oki ^^
<nikolam> The 52Mb one?
<nikolam> takeshi: what version of xubuntu?
<saint-takeshi> uhmm...the latest stable one, i think
<nikolam> This one?: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<kafran> nikolam: just unpack/unzip the theme on ~/.themes folder ;) and choose the theme on User Interface Config
<nikolam> Yeaaah :)
<nikolam> Nice thanks
<kafran> nikolam: I think for icons is: ~/.icons, I will test
<nikolam> hmm ok :)
<nikolam> I am looking for that explanation on xfce-look.org.
<saint-takeshi> yeah, that one, i think....i'm downloading the one you linked, just incase i screwed up somehow, but it verified the archive okay, then lots of dots, then the error i pasted before
<nikolam> I hope the best for you. I reely dont have Ati.
<jtg23_> hey all i give up
<servaas-xubuntu-> ?
<jtg23_> i tried xubuntu 6.06, 6.1, 7.04 and none of them work with either my linksys broadcom card OR my airlink zd1211 card i bought becuase it said it worked out fo the box
<jtg23_> the airlink works with ubuntu but the gnome front-end is too heavy of lifting
<nikolam> hmm, did you figure out what chips are inside?
<hyper_ch> jtg23_: well, broadcom sux :)
<kafran> nikolam: do u know some nice xfce theme?
<jtg23_> hyper_ch i even used fwcutter
<nikolam> i am just novice :) Sorry
<jtg23_> this is ridiculous that none of these work
<hyper_ch> jtg23_: my card just works out of the box and I'm happy with it :)
<jtg23_> whihc card?
<servaas-xubuntu-> what have you tried so far to get it work
<jtg23_> i have tried fwcutter for the broadcom on 6.06 and 7.04 and i installed network manager gnome on for the airlink card to no avail
<jtg23_> i recompiled the kernel following the instructions from howtoforge to get a new kernel 2.6.20 instead of 2.6.15 because the airlink works with ubuntu 6.06 which is 2.6.18
<servaas-xubuntu-> followed teh xubuntu meeting at #ubuntu-meeting anyone ?
<jtg23_> but those instructions seemingly don't worko because it would say "loading kernel ok" and then go black
<hyper_ch> jtg23_: 00:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)   --> it's a linksys one
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu-: I am in there
<jtg23_> and i tried the kernel recompile all teh way from the beginning 3 times
<jtg23_> i've been using linux for a long time but never use x and never run it locally cuz i use macs
<hyper_ch> jtg23_: just get a suppored chipset
<servaas-xubuntu-> i also was last 5 minutes :-)
<jtg23_> hyper_ch i supposedly have two
<jtg23_> well broadcom isn't totally supported but the firmware thing supposedly reliably works
<jtg23_> the airlink is listed as supported
<jtg23_> zd1211 drivers
<hyper_ch> mine is ralink and works fine... however the ralink rt2500 usb seems to have a problem
<hyper_ch> jtg23_: are yours usb cards?
<jtg23_> the airlink is
<jtg23_> the linksys isn't
<hyper_ch> usb wifi cards seem to have problems and your linksys is a broadcom card
<jtg23_> well the only version of this card with the right chipset was usb
<jtg23_> and now with 6.1 my onboard ethernet doesn't even work
<jtg23_> so i was basically better w 6.06
<hyper_ch> strange
<nikolam> I think that 7.04 is better than 6.1 , for me especially
<nikolam> 7.04 have That restricted drivers manager
<hyper_ch> nikolam: feisty is newer and has updated versions of certain programs
<nikolam> Yes
<servaas-xubuntu-> how could it be possible  that a newer version not support what an older version supported already
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu-: does vista support everything that runs in xp?
<hyper_ch> does xp support everything that runs in wn95?
<nikolam> 6.06 is LTS - Long term supported, more carefully tested and widely used.
<servaas-xubuntu-> i dont know becaus i am not experienced with ms ?
<servaas-xubuntu-> !
<hyper_ch> nikolam: it depends on your usage of the computer/server
<nikolam> Hyper: Vista is another universe :) On XP the problem is lowsy programs that need administrator rights :)
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu-: is MacOS totally backwards compatible?
<nikolam> Hyper: Yes, of course.
<servaas-xubuntu-> also no experience with it
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu-: ^^
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu-: then you don't have a lot of experience ;)
<servaas-xubuntu-> im born with linux pre installed :-)
<nikolam> I think that gnu linux is more backwards compatibile historicaly more than any other os. Recompile: Go
<nikolam> lol :)
<servaas-xubuntu-> im 2.6.20-16 versions old :-)
<nikolam> Hey do you have trouble with -16? I had to go back to -15
<servaas-xubuntu-> but on the problem of jtg23_  so on this moment you can not use ubuntu because of the driver and therefor leaving ?
<jtg23_> huh?  i can use ubuntu, i can't use xubuntu
<jtg23_> it's driving me nuts; i've tried a litany of supposed fixes and none of them have fixed it
<jtg23_> and i want to get it working on this setup because i want to expand linux usership but it's hard to do if *i* can't even get my wifi working
<jtg23_> and i can with ubuntu, like i said, but it's so slow that i'm very turned off to that because the machines i'll be using are generally lower spec'ed
<saint-takeshi> jtg23_: that's gnu/linux for you; excellent software, as long as you don't use any hardware :D
<jtg23_> yeah, right?  or in my experience so long as you don't need a gui
<jtg23_> i mean even if apache were all that worked, it'd still be better than m$ft
<servaas-xubuntu-> so xubuntu works not ubuntu works  but to slow?
<nikolam> I thought that ubuntu and xubuntu are mostly same systems but xubuntu is lighter and faster and.. not so Brown.. :)
<saint-takeshi> oh, that's a very much non-rpm thing.
<jtg23_> xubuntu won't recognize my wifi
<jtg23_> ubuntu will but is too slow
<saint-takeshi> suse, redhat & mandrake have gui's for everything
<jtg23_> xubuntu moves nicely but offline
<jtg23_> should i be using one of those?
<servaas-xubuntu-> may be you can figure out how ubuntu configures your wifi proper and apply that on xubuntu ?
<jtg23_> i'm looking for the fastest, most user-friendly distro
<nikolam> Hmm, tried to tun off ipv6 on ubuntu?
<hyper_ch> jtg23_: is the card recognized?
<nikolam> Maybe your wireless connection is not so good
<servaas-xubuntu-> nikolam: howto ?
<jtg23_> no no, my connection is fine because if i put in the ubuntu cd right now and boot from it, it'll detect my usb airlink card automatically
<servaas-xubuntu-> so there is a working driver ...
<jtg23_> for ubuntu at least
<jtg23_> does that implicitly mean there's one for xubuntu?
<servaas-xubuntu-> maybe xubuntu loads a wrong driver or misconfigured your wifi ...
<jtg23_> beacuse that was the conclusion i drew and assumed it was kernel related but if i put on 7.04 (higher kernel still) it doesn't detect it nor does it in edgy
<servaas-xubuntu-> yes because only desktop differs
<servaas-xubuntu-> can you find out which driver is loaded in ubuntu ?
<servaas-xubuntu-> do you use ifconfig iwconfig etc
<jtg23_> sure can you tell me how to do that?
<jtg23_> yah
<Ramon> nikolam: trying to install the latest ubuntu release
<Ramon> just downloaded
<Ramon> it is installing the base system
<nikolam> Nice :)
<servaas-xubuntu-> im newbie :-)
<Ramon> ok same thing
<nikolam> My xchat just crashed :) Dunno why :))
<Ramon> this is the error: "the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) and when I go to the console it says: Invalid tar magic
<servaas-xubuntu-> ok is there anyone on this channel who knows howto obtain info about loaded drivers in ubuntu
<nikolam> Wow, it is reely mad thing.. Tid you mount /boot to hda1 on ext2 during installation?
<cellofellow> modprobe
<servaas-xubuntu-> (if i dont know i ask)
<cellofellow> no, lsmod
<nikolam> Loaded drivers? : lsmod
<cellofellow> use lsmod and that will show loaded drivers.
<cellofellow> lsmod | grep somekeyword
<Ramon> yeah nikolam
<servaas-xubuntu-> did you read that jtg23_
<Ramon> but it is weird it recognized it as sda1
<jtg23_> lsmod
<Ramon> instead of hda1
<nikolam> And tested memory?
<servaas-xubuntu-> lsmod find your wifi
<jtg23_> ok cool, it's coming up
<Ramon> yeah memory is fine
<nikolam> uhhh
<Ramon> it recognizes it.. 128 ram
<servaas-xubuntu-> than do the same in xubuntu again
<servaas-xubuntu-> difference ?
<Ramon> yeah with xubuntu the same thing happens
<nikolam> but you Tested it? Leaved is for, say, half hour testing?
<Ramon> with xubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu etc
<Ramon> yeah nikolam :) on my pc
<cellofellow> the kernel and the drivers the selves are the same in Xubuntu and Ubuntu. Only difference is the graphical tools.
<nikolam> Argh..
<servaas-xubuntu-> cellofellow: i agree
<Ramon> "invalid tar magic" wth is that?
<servaas-xubuntu-> Ramon:  file type association ???
<Ramon> yeah with tar i guess.. hahah i dont know im a total noob
<servaas-xubuntu-> there are geeks reading here ... please mister geek help the noobs ...
<servaas-xubuntu-> jtg23_: ?
<jtg23_> checking
<Ramon> :'(
<servaas-xubuntu-> ramon try google
<Ramon> i did
<servaas-xubuntu-> and ?
<cellofellow> google.com/linux
<Ramon> i mean this issue i've been getting with all debian distros
<Ramon> nothing related
<nikolam> And non-debian? :)
<nikolam> Knoppix etc..
<illu45> *nods* Give Knoppix a try
<illu45> or Slax
<illu45> Slax is a smaller download
<Ramon> yeah slax works fine
<illu45> Ah... odd
<Ramon> ubuntu live cd works fine
<Ramon> everything loads great
<Ramon> its something related to the "debootstrap"
<Ramon> i guess
<nikolam> Aargh.. Tryed to change har drive:) or to format it fuly, destroy all partitions and make new ones? ;,,)
<nikolam> Maybe HD is faulty somehow, donno
<Ramon> did it haa
<illu45> Ramon, try posting on ubuntuforums.org, if you haven't yet
<Ramon> tried another HD and same thing
<cellofellow> what's up?
<jtg23_> ok sorry mom called
<jtg23_> ieee80211 zd1211rw
<nikolam> Wow, mistery... The next thing I thought was "new motherboard" but I am afraid that you fill shoot me ;,,)
<jtg23_> , ieee80211softmac
<Ramon> hahahhahahahahhaha
<jtg23_> now i'll reboot with xubuntu 6.1 and see
<Ramon> yeah absolutly :P
<nikolam> :shy:
<Ramon> yeah with xubuntu and ubuntu the same thing happens.. i mean with every debian based distro
<nikolam> And non-debian?
<Ramon> yeah.. slax
<Ramon> it works.. (live cd)
<Ramon> ahh and by the way i did the 1gb /boot partition haha
<servaas-xubuntu-> Ramon:  !
<Ramon> yeah?
<servaas-xubuntu-> about tar invalid magic
<Ramon> yeah?
<servaas-xubuntu-> what was it what you tried to do
<Ramon> install ubuntu
<Ramon> it was installing the "base system"...
<jtg23_> um ok servaas-xubuntu i still see the drivers when i do lsmod but the card is not lit up and doesn't work
<Ramon> and it showed me a "debootstrap error" and if I look at the debug console it says debootstrap: tar: debootstrap: invalid tar magic
<servaas-xubuntu-> ok i did some search and it looks like that there is a little type error somewhere but have no time do a search again on google for tar invalid magic and read yourself more about it
<servaas-xubuntu-> ok jtg23_
<Ramon> "type error".. how's that?
<servaas-xubuntu-> Ramon: i just readed 3-4 lines about it
<cellofellow> type error is a programming error. The type of variable had a mismatch.
<Ramon> ahhh ok
<Ramon> ill check for that
<servaas-xubuntu-> jtg23_: so the drivers are in both xubuntu and ubuntu ... configuration problem
<servaas-xubuntu-> jtg23_:  i think ...
<servaas-xubuntu-> cellofellow: i dont know didnt read that much just checked if there was something on the net about it
* cellofellow is a bit confused and not paying attention.
<servaas-xubuntu-> jtg23_:
<jtg23> egad did i miss anything??
<nikolam> Hmmm Ramon: Tryed to boot from other CD-Rom? (please dont shoot) :)
<servaas-xubuntu-> jtg23: what shows ifconfig iw config etc
<jtg23> well interesting thing about ifconfig is that it shows no line for inet addr
<servaas-xubuntu-> how do you obtain ip ?
<jtg23> i got a mac address, up broadcast multicast, mtu/metric blah blah rx tx collisions (0,0,0 natch) but no inet addr line item
<jtg23> dhcp
<servaas-xubuntu-> sudo dhclient
<jtg23> the card doesn't even light up as if it's not drawing power via usb
<jtg23> i'm pretty sure it should be glowing
#xubuntu 2007-06-28
<jtg23> it was in ubuntu
<cellofellow> lsusb
<servaas-xubuntu-> jtg23: lsusb
<jtg23> k no working leases in persistent data base - sleeping
<jtg23> bus 001 device 002:  id 0ace:1215 ZyDAS (as expected, no?)
<servaas-xubuntu-> what shows iwconfig you ?
<jtg23> eth1 802.11g zd1211 essid:""
<jtg23> access point invalid
<jtg23> bit rate 1Mb/s
<jtg23> waoh
<jtg23> link quality 93/100 signal level 93/100
<servaas-xubuntu-> so you have to set your essid
<servaas-xubuntu-> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid .....
<jtg23> nope
<servaas-xubuntu-> you can find essid with iwlist eth1 scan
<jtg23> i've done this before too btw
<jtg23> i mean this specific task of setting my essid
<servaas-xubuntu-> accespoint invalid
<jtg23> yeah, waht's that about
<servaas-xubuntu-> man iwconfig ... and read about acces point
<Ramon> damn i guess I'm the only one having this issue :o
<Ramon> ok people brb later gonna get some other info :) take care
<servaas-xubuntu-> because you didnt set essid you dont have acces point i think
<jtg23> ok getting weirder....i did ap auto and it has a mac address now for access point
<jtg23> and i have a line item for inet6 addr but still not for inet addr
<servaas-xubuntu-> ok now set an essid
<jtg23> again?
<servaas-xubuntu-> yes
<cellofellow> (is there a difference between a ssid and an essid?)
<jtg23> omfg
<servaas-xubuntu-> moment
<jtg23> servaas xubuntu i could ....send you cookies
<jtg23> (not really i'm terrible with the post, but i'm very grateful right now)
<servaas-xubuntu-> so connected?
<jtg23> yes though teh wifi card is still not lit up incidentally but it works so that's all that matters to me
<jtg23> now on to wpa :)
<jtg23> thanks a lot for your assistance
<servaas-xubuntu-> ok to get ip trough dhcp
<servaas-xubuntu-> sudo dhclient
<servaas-xubuntu-> jtg23: so you are not leaving the xubuntu communitie :-) ?
<jtg23> no i'm very excited
<jtg23> i was worried and dejected
<jtg23> now to do something with the tool instead of tooling with it :)
<jtg23> so why did i have to do the essid again?
<jtg23> oh cuz there was no valid ap
<jtg23> i get it, i get it
<servaas-xubuntu-> yes
<jtg23> i got the ip automatically once the essid was right and the ap was too
<jtg23> ok i was not familiar with lsmod before; that will help me a lot
<Jester45> jtg23, do you know about tab completion, try typing serv then press tab. (i noticed that you spelled servaas-xubuntu-  name but without the -)
<nikolam> Nice :) Ist so nice :)
<servaas-xubuntu-> then dhclient was up already and runnig and doing its job well
<jtg23> if i had ethernet instead of usb would i do lseth or something to probe the jack?
<jtg23> irc has tab completion?
<jtg23> servaas-xubuntu-: woah
<jtg23> haha i type so much extra
<Jester45> :)
<jtg23> thx Jester45
<Jester45> good thing i got a good eye for detail
<jtg23> word up
<jtg23> now if yall will excuse me, i've got baristas to flirt with
<jtg23> later!
<servaas-xubuntu-> later
<servaas-xubuntu-> i love this !
<Jester45> love what
<servaas-xubuntu-> keeping people in! the community with some little help
<servaas-xubuntu-> iam newbe aswell
<Jester45> o
<cellofellow> I was like that about a year ago.
<cellofellow> Now I am no longer newbie.
<servaas-xubuntu-> 1 thing i learned is read everything you can and ask everything you dont read and dont give up
<Jester45> when did you get xubuntu cellofellow edgy or dapper
<cellofellow> I started with Kubuntu just when Dapper was released. Switched to Xubuntu at Edgy.
<Jester45> servaas-xubuntu-, a 2nd hint is use man
<nikolam> "Dont give up" That is crucial thought.
<nikolam> I spent a month in strugle to make my usb adsl modem to work and.. after that everything was nicer .. :)
<servaas-xubuntu-> i man always first than info it then google it then forum it than irc it etc
<Jester45> and another thing thats usefull is to browser wikipedia to know what things are (gentoo wiki if you want to get how tos )
* Jester45 irc then googles then mans
<cellofellow> The gentoo wiki rocks for general Linux knowledge. Ubuntu/Debian specific stuff it doesn't have.
<Jester45> but once you know some simple things you can convert a lot of the how tos
<servaas-xubuntu-> the reason is that i know what to ask ?
<servaas-xubuntu-> !
<cellofellow> just keep at it man, and you'll love it even more.
<Jester45> servaas-xubuntu-, have you heard about beryl or compiz?
<servaas-xubuntu-> but on irc i feel there are maany geeks reading but not speedy with answering ... just a feeling
<Jester45> its called lurking
<servaas-xubuntu-> i already had both installed and working
<Jester45> your looking at irc but not doing anything on it
<servaas-xubuntu-> but not using it now
<Jester45> TheSheep, is a great lurker
<servaas-xubuntu-> ok learned something lurking hahaha
<cellofellow> TheSheep almost never logs off.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: why should I log off?
<Jester45> its because he is a group of scientist
<Jester45> HIS BACK
<servaas-xubuntu-> i always log off and shutdown power saving you know
<TheSheep> Jester45: my back?
* TheSheep looks as his back
<servaas-xubuntu-> hahaha
<TheSheep> *at
* Jester45 runs away
<servaas-xubuntu-> for a sheeep ?
<cellofellow> TheSheep: you don't have to. Maybe mark yourself Away once in a while.
* TheSheep bites Jester45's legs off
* Jester45 bites TheSheep's head off and regrows his legs
<nikolam> Goobye folks! got to sleep :) Have a great time xubuntuing :)))
* cellofellow nukes bot TheSheep and Jester45 
<servaas-xubuntu-> Jester45: what about the merge between compiz beryl ? do you there will be soon new packages for xubuntu
<servaas-xubuntu-> paste think ...
<cellofellow> Not till Gutsy I think.
<Jester45> there is packages and im running it
<cellofellow> Jester45: I gotta say getdeb.net is sweet. Wish they ran a repo instead of having to download with the browser.
<servaas-xubuntu-> already written the howto for it or just syptic it ?
<cellofellow> aptitude > synaptic
<Jester45> hehe
<Jester45> cellofellow, is right
<Jester45> dpgk > synaptic
<cellofellow> except that synaptic is built on dpkg
<cellofellow> I actually really like gdebi. Using it instead of dpkg -i makes installing stuff that have unmet dependancies really easy.
<cellofellow> gdebi-gtk is allrightish.
<servaas-xubuntu-> ever thought about the many ways installing packages ? i showed my wife a week or so ago apt aptitude add/remove synaptic more ?
<cellofellow> plain apt-get
<cellofellow> make install
<cellofellow> checkinstall
<Jester45> apt-get dpkg aptitude add/remove synatic gdebi
<cellofellow> http://mellowcellofellow.googlepages.com/apt-for-ubuntu
<cellofellow> this doesn't have gdebi
<cellofellow> I need to add it.
<Jester45> servaas-xubuntu-, you want help with compiz beryl?
<servaas-xubuntu-> she wanted me to install a game ... i said do it your self :-)
<servaas-xubuntu-> Jester45: yes if it is compiz fusion ...
<servaas-xubuntu-> Jester45: because compiz and beryl no problem ...
<Jester45> ok, open your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jester45> and add
<Jester45> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<servaas-xubuntu-> done
<servaas-xubuntu-> gpg ?
<kafran> I'm having problem with aDesklets ;/ - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27523/
<Jester45> servaas-xubuntu-, then save it and run sudo wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/DD800CD9.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Jester45> then apt-get update
<Jester45> then remove all your compiz or beryl packages you have installed
<servaas-xubuntu-> didnt have them installed :-)
<Jester45> ok
<servaas-xubuntu-> updated
<servaas-xubuntu-> what next ?
<Jester45> run sudo apt-get install compiz-core compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion compiz-plugins
<servaas-xubuntu-> command not found
<Jester45> ...
<servaas-xubuntu-> joke
<servaas-xubuntu-> this serious couldnt find compiz fusion
<Jester45> did you apt-get update?
<servaas-xubuntu-> yes
<Jester45> any errors ?
<servaas-xubuntu-> no
<gnomefreak> servaas-xubuntu-: apt-cache search compiz  and see if it gets listed
<Jester45> o im sorry
<Jester45> remove the compiz-fusion
<Jester45> im going by my bash history
<servaas-xubuntu-> servaas@x704:~$ apt-cache search compiz
<servaas-xubuntu-> compiz-gtk - OpenGL window and compositing manager - Gtk window decorator
<servaas-xubuntu-> desktop-effects - preferences applet for configuring desktop effects
<servaas-xubuntu-> cairo-clock - An analog clock drawn with vector-graphics.
<servaas-xubuntu-> compiz-extra - extra third party plugins for compiz
<servaas-xubuntu-> libcm-dev - Support code for compositing managers - development files
<Jester45> remove the compiz-fusion
<kafran> someone know what is this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27523
<kafran> when I try to install aDesklets yab desklet
<servaas-xubuntu-> sorry
<servaas-xubuntu-> paste thingy
<Jester45> servaas-xubuntu-,  remove the compiz-fusion
<Jester45> and that should work
<servaas-xubuntu-> ok
<servaas-xubuntu-> dont i have to install compiz extra fusion something extra plugins?
<Jester45> run sudo apt-get install compiz-core compizconfig-settings-manager  compiz-plugins
<Jester45> and thats all you need
<Jester45> then run compiz --replace
<servaas-xubuntu-> done
<Jester45> and if you want window borders install emerald and run emerald
<Jester45> that repo i had you add replaced the old compiz
<servaas-xubuntu-> configurin because error ...
<kafran> can someone help me with aDesklets here? :D
<Jester45> you can install the compiz-fusion-main compiz-fusion-extra compiz-fusion-unsupported if you want extra plugins
<servaas-xubuntu-> servaas@x704:~$ compiz --display 0:2:0 --replace
<servaas-xubuntu-> There is already the xfwm4 win manager running, you should use the --replace option to override it
<servaas-xubuntu->  ?
<servaas-xubuntu-> Jester45: syntax not ok ?
<Jester45> idk about the --display
<Jester45> trying killing xfwm4 on it
<Jester45> then there isnt anything to replace
<servaas-xubuntu-> how kill it ?
<Jester45> the process manager or top
<servaas-xubuntu-> ok
<Jester45> in top your press k then type the pid then press enter
<servaas-xubuntu-> Jester45: funny didnt work ... what i did was processmanager kill xfwm4 then <alt><f2> compiz display 0:2:0 (interminal checked) then i got black white screen with noting so that is not the way to do it
<homebrewcider> Can anyone help me get the scanner part of my Canon MP510 going please, got xsane installed, but it finds my webcam only
<servaas-xubuntu-> im going to sleep work on it tomorrow night again
<Jester45> k
<servaas-xubuntu-> (keeping in mind the experimental factor of the compositing :-) )
<servaas-xubuntu-> bye and thanks
<kafran> someone help me with aDesklets ;x
<homebrewcider> Can anyone help me get the scanner part of my Canon MP510 going please, got xsane installed, but it finds my webcam only
<darkwise> I'm having a problem with the installation of 7.04, its picking up my ide hdd as a scsi.
<darkwise> heh
<darkwise> ive switched up hdd's to the same affect.
<darkwise> this channel is like tits on a boar, useless
<crimsun> way to stick around for 2 minutes and make an inane judgment call.
<crimsun> as if everyone on IRC is waiting for _you_ to appear just to answer your support requests.
<kafran> crimsun: uehauehauehuaeh ^^
<kafran> ubotu: why u didn't help him??  bad guy, ugly :P
<zials> though... you'd expect one out of 60 or so to help.. meh *shrugs*
<kafran> #ubuntu is a 999+ user ;x
<kafran> channel
<Jester45> ubuntu is more popular
<zials> not alot of love for poor xubie =(
<Jester45> a lot dont give it an chance
<kafran> xubie?
<Jester45> they say alternative? lightweight? it must be ugly and not user friendly
<zials> *shrugs* I just picked it cause it sounded cooler...
<kafran> I changed Ubuntu for Xubuntu
<kafran> I think it more cusmizable
<zials> I wouldn't expect xfce to be as customizable... but I'm not into the whole customizing thing anyways
<kafran> I'm still having troubles with aDesklets :S
<kafran> someone here who uses aDesklets? ^^
<saint-takeshi> whyb does uname return SMP, when i'm using an Athlon XP 2800+ (blatantly 32-bit)
<Jester45> are athlons dual core?
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> mine has it also
<saint-takeshi> not even rem,otely dual core
<Jester45> i think they all have that
<saint-takeshi> oh, is the SMP kernel just the generic one now?
<Jester45> its not an actually the SMP kernel
<Jester45> im nhot sure
<saint-takeshi> like how hdx has been replaced with sdx to allow for easier setup on the increasingly popular SATA II drives
<kafran> someone answered my question about aDesklets? connection down :S
<kafran> ubotu: log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<kafran> ?
<Jester45> kafran, nope, sorry
<kafran> =(
<tyler_> I'm using xubuntu 6.06 and wanted to know if there were deb packages for flash and java?
<netdu1> is there any guide how-to make re-master xubuntu live cd? all I want to change theme and wallpaper!
<illu45> netdu1, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCreator
<netdu1> illu45, thanks
<k-os> i'd like to edit the icon for opera that is placed in the sys tray, any ideas which one i gotta edit?
<Jester45> the source code
<netdu1> the image
<k-os> there are many images, i gotta know which one is correct
<netdu1> maybe /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/opera.png
<netdu1> you will not know if you don't try
<k-os> trying is the first step towards failure
<k-os> i'd like to know it before i head on, but i guess some failure  could only make me learn ;)
<kafran> someone here that use aDesklets??
<ceil420> how do i install cursors?
<ceil420> is it anything like the ~/.themes bit for themes? :o
<TheSheep> ceil420: I believe that the mouse cursors go into the ~/.themes directory as well
<ceil420> hey you're right :o
<ceil420> cheers o/
<ceil420> now i just need to find a way to update the cursor without restarting X :p
<Jester45> use the theme settings manager
<zials> err.. my mouse was in my ~/.icons folder o.o
<zials> I guess it works in both
<ceil420> :o
<k-os> are there sources for sunbird available to add in sources.list?
<Jester45> not that i know of
<Jester45> you can search google for a sunbird.deb
<Jester45> or complie, its that hard to compilke
<curiogeo> any user rights specialists who can tell me why - net rpc group delmem "DOM\users" alan -Uroot%notdumb as root  would give an error like Could not del alan from DOM\users: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<curiogeo> I am using Samba on 6.06
<Jester45> curiogeo, thats doesnt seem xfce specific you might want to try #ubuntu as they have more people in channel
<kafran> omg, I really need help with this aDesklets ;/
<k-os> what is it kafran ?
<curiogeo> I am in the #xubuntu channel aren't I
<k-os> curiogeo, well discovered
<kafran> k-os: http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/
<k-os> kafran, where in there is your problem?
<kafran> k-os: config :S
<kafran> k-os: problems with transparency on yab and cant setup more then one desklet :S
<k-os> hmm, i am sorry but that's not my table at all...
<curiogeo> kafran: is my question out of context
<curiogeo> I think it has to do with OS user rights
<kafran> curiogeo: r u having these problems too?
<kafran> I'm reading tons of information and cant find the solution :S
<curiogeo> my problems are user rights based
<curiogeo> I cannot move a user from one ggroup to another
<curiogeo> I get a denied error
<TheSheep> curiogeo: try -U'root@notdumb'
<TheSheep> and you don't have  to run it as root
<curiogeo> to be clear notdumb is the password or the domain
<TheSheep> curiogeo: domain
<TheSheep> curiogeo: you'll be prompted for password
<curiogeo> I will try it
<TheSheep> curiogeo: the domain controller is running windows or linux?
<curiogeo> when I tried it it prompted me for a password and the I got the same message
<curiogeo> Is there something I have to do in XUB to allow root to add and del users in SAMBA
<curiogeo> It is a SAMBA PDC
<curiogeo> running on xub 6.06
<TheSheep> curiogeo: maybe adding it to group samba would help? :/
<TheSheep> if there is such a group at all
<curiogeo> add root to group samba
<curiogeo> can one user be part of 2 groups
<TheSheep> curiogeo: sure
<TheSheep> curiogeo: type 'id' -- it will list you which groups you are a memeber
<curiogeo> ok member of root
<curiogeo> so to add root to the samba group do i use the net rpc command
<ceil420> how do i change the splash screen that comes up between grub and login? :x
<ceil420> i somehow managed to make it an Edubuntu one -_-
<TheSheep> curiogeo: adduser root samba
<TheSheep> curiogeo: as root
<TheSheep> curiogeo: in the command line
<TheSheep> ceil420: update-alternatives
* ceil420 blinks
<ceil420> what's that?
<Ghostvirus> hey all, quick question: is there anywhere i can access a log of today's xubuntu meeting?
<curiogeo> TheSheep: that works
<curiogeo> now I have to try and see if the rights I wan them to have are still there
<curiogeo> do I need to remove them from the other group that has less right if I want them to have the rights of the new group
<TheSheep> ceil420: that's a script that lets you choose which of the laternative programs are to be used by default
<TheSheep> ceil420: you need to select the splash in it and then reconfigure the kernel
<TheSheep> curiogeo: no
<TheSheep> curiogeo: there is always only one group taken into consideration -- the one in which given file is
<ceil420> i don't remember goin' through a lot of trouble when i got the edubuntu one on there :x
<TheSheep> ceil420: you probably just installed it and it set itself as the default
* ceil420 sees if there's another in Synaptic that'll do the same thing :x
<curiogeo> further is the oppsite of the adduser command deluser and does it work rhe same way
<curiogeo> ie deluser user group
<ceil420> yeah, i installed "edubuntu-artwork-usplash", hopin' it'd just give me more options for my splash screen (seeing as Feisty took out my favourite one :( )
<ceil420> and it automatically set the splash to an edubuntu one; and kept it that way even after i uninstalled edubuntu-artwork-usplash :x
<TheSheep> ceil420: well, it did
<TheSheep> ceil420: ah, so you uninstalled it -- now you just need to reconfigure your kernel
<ceil420> how do i do that? :o
<TheSheep> ceil420: you see, the splash is being saved in the kernel
<TheSheep> ceil420: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
* ceil420 whips out a terminal
<ceil420> "Running depmod."
* ceil420 waits
<ceil420> o_O
<TheSheep> ?
<ceil420> TheSheep, http://rafb.net/p/o58nZ435.html that look right? :o
* ceil420 's mainly worried about line 20 :x
<TheSheep> ceil420: that's the one for grub :)
<ceil420> eh grub i don't care about; it just does it's little two second countdown and moves on
<ceil420> it's the loading screen that comes up after that that annoys me, because Xubuntu > Edubuntu :x
<TheSheep> ceil420: grub can display a graphical splash too -- where it displays the table with all the kernels
<TheSheep> ceil420: and that message is about that splash missing
<ceil420> so grub will just keep doin' it's little two second count down and move on?
<TheSheep> ceil420: yes
<ceil420> and it won't move on into an edubuntu loading screen anymore? :x
<TheSheep> ceil420: it shouldn't -- you uninstalled it
<ceil420> well i uninstalled it weeks ago ;x just due to recent power surges i've been seeing it a lot more often and it's getting more and more annoying :x
<TheSheep> ceil420: it was saved in your initrd
<TheSheep> ceil420: but now you have regenerated it, with the old splash
<ceil420> ah groovie, thanks ^^
<ceil420> i don't suppose you know where i can get the old Xubuntu Edgy login splash screen with the mouse running inside the wheel, do you? :x
* ceil420 's just using that boring fading mouse one now :x
<ceil420> it's this in the middle of the screen: http://problemboard.com/bio/IMG/xubuntu_logo.gif
<ceil420> t's the one i used in Edgy, but it seems they took it out of Feisty :x
<TheSheep> ceil420: well, you could get it from the edgy repositories, I guess
* Netham46 needs help getting xubuntu installed on his P3 w/ 256 MB of ram
<Netham46> if it's possible
<maxamillion> Netham46: heh ... i've run xubuntu on a pentium 100mhz ... your p3 will do fine
<illu45> *nods* You might have to use the alternate install disk, but it shouldn't be a problem
<Netham46> Ok
<Foxsly> I have a question
<Foxsly> I have an ATI Radeon 7500 graphics card in my computer
<Netham46> I have a question: can I have it? :D
<Foxsly> haha
<Foxsly> linux won't work with it
<Netham46> I have an S3 Trio32/64
<Foxsly> i keep getting "no screens found"
<Netham46> are you using the radeon driver?
<TheSheep> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Netham46> erm, ATI driver
<saint-takeshi> foxsly, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg choose "ati" at the first prompt
<saint-takeshi> then set up everything else according to the prompts
<Netham46> or you could go edit your xorg.conf file, but his way is easier.
<Netham46> :D
<Foxsly> ok
<Foxsly> I'll give that a try
<Foxsly> thanks
<maxamillion> Foxsly: there is actually also an open source driver called "radeon" you might want to try that one, from my understanding its a little better with 3d accerlation and such
<maxamillion> Foxsly: its also found in the menu given by that command they mentioned
<saint-takeshi> then sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf from inside <whatever window manager> and replace the word "ati" with "radeon" in Section "Device"
<Foxsly> gotcha
<maxamillion> gksudo*
<saint-takeshi> maxamillion: i don't get the radeon choice in the dpk-reconfigure menu, i have to manually edit it
<maxamillion> use gksudo for gui applications and sudo for command line
<maxamillion> saint-takeshi: really? ... strange
<maxamillion> saint-takeshi: but the driver was there, you didn't have to install it separately?
<saint-takeshi> not seen Radeon in that menu since Debian Woody
<saint-takeshi> don't know why, but it's never REALLY bothered me
<saint-takeshi> brb
<maxamillion> saint-takeshi: fair enough
<maxamillion> k
<Ghostvirus> i need some advice on an audio player
<illu45> all right...
<Ghostvirus> i currently use quod libet, but it depends on a bunch of gstreamer stuff
<Ghostvirus> should i use an app that uses xine if i want a lighter desktop?
<maxamillion> Ghostvirus: you might want something like xmms, xmms2, beep media player, or audacious
<Ghostvirus> maxamillion: i actually do have audacious. the only real problem i have with it is a lack of system tray icon that i can minimize it to
<maxamillion> Ghostvirus: i recommend staying away from beep media player though ... for some reason the MOTU's can't seem to get a stable package of beep media player in the repositories .... its been 3 releases and i'm still waiting on my bug reports to get fixed
<maxamillion> Ghostvirus: ohhhhh, yeah ... none of the ones i mentioned have that
<maxamillion> Ghostvirus: you want exaile
<maxamillion> !info exaile
<ubotu> exaile: flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+debian-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 294 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<maxamillion> yeah ... that one
<Ghostvirus> maxamillion: haven't tried exaile in a while
<maxamillion> Ghostvirus: it minimizes to the tray ... its not really light weight, but its really good and the main performance hit is just the initial load time because its written in python
<maxamillion> errr... i'm pretty sure its written in python
<Ghostvirus> actually quod libet is python too iirc
<maxamillion> ah, ok
<Netham46> is python a hard language to learn?
<maxamillion> well there you go
<maxamillion> Netham46: negative, python is a wonderful language that is more fun to learn then it is difficult
<Netham46> Ok
<Ghostvirus> maxamillion: actually the real reason i like quod libet is you can customize the interface nicely
<maxamillion> Netham46: its my favorite language to code in, i find it fun .. but its not perfect for all situations
<Netham46> I know lets see... VB, Basic, Z80 ASM, Ti-Basic, I think there is another.....
<Netham46> mIRC scripts. :D
<Ghostvirus> maxamillion: you can set up the panes differently. i have mine set up so that it goes Genres > Artists > Albums
<maxamillion> Netham46: i think mIRC scripts are perl ... but i could be wrong
<maxamillion> Ghostvirus: interesting
<maxamillion> Ghostvirus: i don't do much media on the computer ... just listen to net radio streams with xmms
<Ghostvirus> i suppose i'll have to look into Exaile again though
<Netham46> maxamillion, mIRC scripts are mIRC scripts. It's its own language, iirc.
<maxamillion> Netham46: ah, ok ... that's not entirely uncommon
<Ghostvirus> i'm wary of amarok clones
<curiogeo> Has anyone installed SWAT on thier XUB server and what were the steps?
<maxamillion> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<maxamillion> curiogeo: that second link should have documentation ... but i have not personally ever installed it
<curiogeo> maximillion: !swat at the command line
<Ghostvirus> hrm, exaile seems to have a lot of gstreamer dependencies too...
<maxamillion> Ghostvirus: oh ... huh
<maxamillion> i wasn't aware
<Ghostvirus> maxamillion: yeah, looks like it has even more than quod libet!
<maxamillion> :(
<Ghostvirus> ah well, such is life
<TheSheep> mpd ftw!
<maxamillion> TheSheep: what client do you use to control mpd?
<Ghostvirus> TheSheep: i actually looked at Sonata one time, but the mpd stuff confuses me
<TheSheep> maxamillion: sonata
<maxamillion> TheSheep: i plan to install mpd on my secondary machine at work because its old and slow and all the resources i can save the better
<TheSheep> maxamillion: but pympd looks morel ike amarok
* maxamillion shall google sonata
<Netham46> sonata?
<Netham46> !sonata
<TheSheep> maxamillion: I like sonata's user inteface -- it's very simple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Netham46> :(
<TheSheep> !info sonata | Netham46
<ubotu> netham46: sonata: GTK+ client for the Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 149 kB, installed size 580 kB
<maxamillion> TheSheep: ooo, it looks pretty
<Ghostvirus> http://sonata.berlios.de/
<Netham46> Im not intrested.
<R[a] ndom> its no amarok
<Ghostvirus> is mpd hard to set up?
<Netham46> Sonata was the name of a friend I had years ago
<Netham46> a good frient
<Netham46> friend*
<maxamillion> R[a] ndom: yes, but it won't eat 100mb of ram
<Netham46> who I think might be dead.
<Netham46> and when I saw the text, it made me think of him.
<TheSheep> Netham46: it's not hard -- you just have to tell it where to look for mp3's
<TheSheep> sorry, that was to Ramla_
<kafran> omg, finally solved problem with aDesklets and transparency ^^
<TheSheep> argh
<TheSheep> to R[a] ndom
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> maxamillion: I love how Sonata will automagically search for lyrics for me :)
<maxamillion> TheSheep: that's awesome
<TheSheep> extremely
<Ghostvirus> i may have to try Sonata out again
* maxamillion will have to try it out tomorrow
<maxamillion> TheSheep: can i listen to net radio streams with sonata?
<R[a] ndom> maxamillion, I dont think amarok is that bad either, is it?
<R[a] ndom> never really checked
<R[a] ndom> I have the ram and want the featues
<Ghostvirus> oh god, it has a tray icon
<Ghostvirus> yesssss
<maxamillion> R[a] ndom: i have the ram, doesn't mean i think it should be wasted
<R[a] ndom> maxamillion, in my case it isnt wasted.  I have a computer to do things like listen to music.  sitting with my ram usage at 30% all day is a waste of 60% of my ram
<R[a] ndom> 70 rather
<R[a] ndom> typo
<R[a] ndom> thats why I have azureus' buffers way up too
<R[a] ndom> I mean to each their own and all
<R[a] ndom> just explaining my reasons :)
<maxamillion> R[a] ndom: fair enough ... i personally enjoy only using 20% of my ram
<maxamillion> R[a] ndom: but yes, i have been told amarok is wonderful software
<kafran> curiogeo: r u having problems with aDesklets too?
<R[a] ndom> should have bought less ram then :)
<TheSheep> maxamillion: bad news: linux always uses all the ram
<R[a] ndom> TheSheep, I'm assuming we were talking after accounting for cache
<maxamillion> TheSheep: well, its pages or caches it all ... but i'm not _using_ it all actively
<maxamillion> night all
<TheSheep> good night
<TheSheep> bah
<Ghostvirus> that seems to happen a lot
<Ghostvirus> hm, brb
<TheSheep> :E
<Foxsly> ITS ALIVE!
<Foxsly> good god
<Foxsly> after 4 days and countless hours i finally got xubuntu on my damn computer
<Foxsly> with a GUI that is
<R[a] ndom> xubuntu ftw
<R[a] ndom> why did it take so long? :P
<Foxsly> my damn video card
<R[a] ndom> ah
<Foxsly> ATI Radeon 7500
<R[a] ndom> boo
<R[a] ndom> I have one of those in my windows box
<Foxsly> yeah
<R[a] ndom> installed mandriva without a hitch.
<R[a] ndom> havent tried ubuntu on that box
<Foxsly> I would have been fine had it been like an 8500 or above
<Foxsly> cause those are supported fairly easily
<R[a] ndom> ah
<Foxsly> but this just took forever
<R[a] ndom> ah well. now you dont need to touch it for a long time :)
<Foxsly> h yes
<Foxsly> haha
<Foxsly> thank god
<Ramon> hello
<Ramon> is there a way to autodetect my hardware?
<Ramon> it is not doing it while it is restarting
<Ghostvirus> hrm, i'm a little confused on how to get sonata working
<Ghostvirus> can i use sonata to access music on my xp partition?
<kalikiana> Ghostvirus, I don't know sonata. But opening a file from an ntfs partition is easy in any program.
<Ghostvirus> kalikiana: yeah, i've got my ntfs partition mounted and writable, i was just wondering if sonata would have a problem with it
<Chikubu> its a music player for mpd
<Ghostvirus> it says it's "connected" but the song list doesn't populate
<kalikiana> Ghostvirus, Actually sonata shouldn't even notice that is's ntfs. ;)
<Chikubu> does sonata use a library? if so youll have to add files to the library, or open a file directly
<kalikiana> Ghostvirus, Problems with ntfs in general may be related to wrong permissions.
<Ghostvirus> Chikubu: there doesn't seem to be a way to manually add files
<Ghostvirus> i can't figure this thing out at all :-/
<Chikubu> try a diffrent player, right click on file and see if it has open with option
<Ghostvirus> quod libet and audacious work fine... i think i must be missing some important step with mpd or something...
<Chikubu> ah the distro upgrade finaly finished dling :)
<Chikubu> just took 4 days hehe
<Ghostvirus> Chikubu: what kind of connection are you on???
<Chikubu> uninstall it and reinstall
<Chikubu> dial up
<Ghostvirus> Chikubu: same here :/
<Chikubu> was like 118 mb,
<TheSheep> Ghostvirus: you need to update the library
<Chikubu> i cant stay connect all the time had to get peice wise
<TheSheep> Ghostvirus: you need to setup the music directory in /etc/mpd.conf too
<kikr> how would I reinstall software?
<kikr> "sudo apt-get install software" would instlal it, but how would I reinstall?
<Ghostvirus> TheSheep: is there a howto about this somewhere? i didn't see anything on sonata's site
<TheSheep> kikr: sudo apt-get --reinstall install software
<Chikubu> apt-get remove removes
<kikr> ty
<TheSheep> Ghostvirus: that's not specific to sonata
<TheSheep> Ghostvirus: http://www.musicpd.org/support.shtml
<Ghostvirus> TheSheep: haha, thanks for the link, i actually just loaded that page ;-)
<Jester45> im going to be replacing my /home partition with its own drive, will i beable to login before i format and mount the /home drive?
* Chikubu is nerveous seen all the updates flash by...will the thing reboot he wonders
<TheSheep> Jester45: no
<TheSheep> Jester45: mount it somewhere else first
<Jester45> ok..
<Jester45> so can i still login ? or must i use a livecd to do all the editing
<Jester45> Chikubu, what are you updating
<Chikubu> grrrr i played this video game for like 2 years that had a command that was @Locate.....now i cant type just locate by itself
<Chikubu> it just finished
<Jester45> i used to play this one game a lot... and now its 3 years later and i can still remeber every detail of the game
<Jester45> i havent played in 3 years yet i can still be active on the forums letting people know whats what
<Jester45> but it was a simple game and i played it 24/7 unless i was sleeping or eating
<Chikubu> its just annoying everytime i go to use the locate command to find files im typing an @ in front if it unconciously
<TheSheep> Chikubu: make yourself an alias ;)
<TheSheep> Chikubu: add to your .bashrc a line that reads: alias @locate=locate
<Jester46> TheSheep: did you reply, do i have to boot to a livecd or can i still login then mount to /home
<TheSheep> Jester46: you can mount while you're logged in
<Chikubu> lol
<TheSheep> Jester46: but you won't be able to unmount
<Jester46> ok, but can you login without a /home
<TheSheep> Jester46: no
<Jester46> so i would have to use a live cd
<TheSheep> Jester46: you can login with the old home and mount the partition on top of it
<Jester46> to edit fstab and format the drive
<TheSheep> Jester46: what are you trying to do?
<TheSheep> Jester46: I think I don't follow
<Jester46> im replaceing my /home with its own disc (its on a partition of the / disc right now)
<kikr> what's a good bittorrent client to use?
<TheSheep> kikr: rtorrent is nice
<kikr> does it have a gui?
<Jester46> kikr: azureus torrentflux deluge
<kikr> azureus doesn't work anymore =\
<kikr> it just closes right after I open it
<Jester46> kikr: rtorrent has a ncurses ui
<Jester46> torrentflux is nice on a server
<Jester46> you might like deluge
<kikr> what's it called?
<kikr> sudo apt-get install deluge
<Jester46> TheSheep: can i change a xserver's resoultion via the command line
<Jester46> kikr: no, you have to find  the deb
<kikr> oh
<Jester46> its not in the repo yet just google for deluge is should show up quickly
<kikr> http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/deb/feisty/
<kikr> how do I run it
<kikr> i just installed xbuntu
<Jester46> double click the .deb file
<Jester46> the icon is a open box
<Jester46> or, you can do sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file/deluge.deb
<kikr> ty
<Chikubu> if i wanna force acpi where does the command go, acpi=force i think i saw someplace but forgot were to put it
<TheSheep> Chikubu: in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chikubu> k
<TheSheep> Chikubu: after 'quiet splash'
<Chikubu> alright reboot time
<Chikubu> hhhheeelp
<Chikubu> ive lost my gui, got a terminal log in when i rebooted, installed this terminal based irc program, not sure if it was the acpi=force line i added or a failed upgrade, what is a command line based text utilit i can edit the grub menulist with?\
<Chikubu> and is there a way from terminal to kickstart the gui
<j1mc> Chikubu: try xterm.
<j1mc> sorry... from the console, try nano
<Chikubu> ugg im in this chat program lol i guess ill have to kill it
<j1mc> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<j1mc> make a backup first, though
<j1mc> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<Pumpernickel> Chikubu: ctrl + alt + function keys will let you switch between virtual consoles.
<Chikubu> ok
<Chikubu> ah ok
<Chikubu> ok im gonna rebot see if gui comes back, anyway to kick start gui if it dosnt?
<Chikubu> #bye
<Pumpernickel> `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start` should work.
<xoss> i have 5 units here only 2 of them has a connection to the internet.. the 2 is on ubuntu the three on kubuntu.. all cables are connected.. what's wrong?
<xoss> rather xubuntu..
<Chikubu> ok, it wasnt the change i made in the menu.lst, its fine, it is something to do with the distro upgrade, or some setting ive changed inadvertly or some piece ive uninstalled that is critical....but i dont get a gui logon, i just get the terminal log on now, from the new kernerl and trying to boot into the old kernel.....suggestions?
<Chikubu> what is the command to start the desktop environment?
<TheSheep> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Chikubu> no such file or directory
<Chikubu> as root, command not found as sudo
<Chikubu> what about xfce4
<Chikubu> anyone got some ideas why im not getting a gui logon? i get a terminal logon, login and do "startx" and get my desktop back, but id like the old behavior back, this occured after a distro upgrade
<Chikubu> only place i know to look in in gdm.conf and it looks ok
<Chikubu> greeter is gdmgreeter
<kiosk> anyone know how to listen to WMA with HelixPlayer or RealPlayer?
<gerro> good morning everybody
<kilonux> hello!
<gerro> somebody need some help with anything?
<kilonux> i'd need some advice infact
<gerro> sure what kind?
<kilonux> you know the  'core 'file  which results after crashes etc.?
<gerro> what about it?
<gnomefreak> kilonux: its a bug if you mean the file named core and is empty
<kilonux> newly installed ubuntu.
<gerro> xuber: xub xub! :D
<kilonux> I know 'it's the same,,,:::as oem I downloaded a big file,and  after making end user registration it 's lost!
<gerro> no clue what you talking about
<kilonux> I have a huge  /dev/core file which come from the OEM / home repository
<Pumpernickel> It's not a file.
<kilonux> i think som it has the same size
<Pumpernickel> It's a link to /proc/kcore, which is a representation of your system memory.
<Pumpernickel> It's used for debugging - take a snapshot of kcore, and you have a snapshot of working memory.
<kilonux>  hello pump
<Pumpernickel> hiya
<kilonux> so I downoaded this huge file before burning it on a dvd, then did the oem final user config thing and my file seems to be lost.
<kilonux> i did not burn it
<xoss> help on networking!...
<kilonux> thanks guys
<kilonux> :)
<J-_> Is there a Network applet similar to nm-applet for xfce?
<gnomefreak> xfce4-netload-plugin or xfce4-xfapplet-plugin neither of them are what you are looking for but the second one allows you to use gnome applets in xfce iirc
<J-_> ah crap, didn't know you replied, thanks.
<gnomefreak> yw
<J-_> (put the same message to #ubuntu) =|
<gnomefreak> J-_: your best bet is to use apt-cache search xfce and pich exactly what you need ;) feel free to post it in there but your here as well
<gnomefreak> s/pich/pick
<J-_> k, I'll try that. No luck in finding it in synaptic
<J-_> weird, I have the universal repo enabled, and I still can't install xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<J-_> in dapper
<J-_> gnomefreak: any ideas? =S
<J-_> actually, think I found it!
<J-_> xubuntu-network-tools may have something hehe
<J-_> system tools
<test3r> do any of you good folks use Python & can help me start learning it?
<baba_pk> is openJDK part of Xubuntu base install?
<test3r> open Java Dev Kit?  probably Not - you'll need the sun installer for that I'm guessing if its not in synaptic
<J-_> test3r: Dive into Python <<-- google it =)
<test3r> that Cant be what it is - JDK   *IS* already free there is no need for an open branch
<test3r> rly?awesome ty J-
<J-_> np
<test3r> hahahahaha nice "complete txt online" i can just read it all on this laptop then
<test3r> omg PDF ziped your kidding this author RULES
<baba_pk> I m a newbie.... can I up and running JVM in xubuntu easily... or I hv to go thru dependency problem...
<baba_pk> I don't hv net connection in home... I hv to download the required file and install it on my home pc manually.. really a problem for me
<Pumpernickel> It's pretty easy.  Everything you'd need is here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/sun-java6-jre
<J-_> test3r: =)
<test3r> J-_   >  Yeah this is just what i needed- it even has example scripts in python to disect/learn from
<test3r> and with linux i can read my PDF full screen without clutter - instantly!
<J-_> yeah dude hehe
<test3r> Very Nice.
* J-_ doesn't know python, or any language for that matter. a bit of html/css
<test3r> Thanks a ton! I'll be sure to pass it on when im asked
<J-_> yeah dude, that's what it's all about. Passing on what you know.
<kafran> hello every bodu
<kafran> body*
<kafran> who here said yesterday that use aDesklets?
<topcat1027> hello, can somebody help me set up a dsl on my laptop?
<test3r> oh Nice - and I can use blender to learn using Python to script for Animation
<test3r> without having to fork over $100s of dollars for a full *Nix version of Maya
<topcat1027> can somebody please help me get dsl to work on my laptop with xubuntu
<test3r> so THATS their plan! lol. and a good one, it is.
<kafran> topcat1027: use modem like router and be happy ;)
<topcat1027> i tried that, but it didn't recognize it
<topcat1027> i'm in china, could that have something to do with it?
<topcat1027> when i used a cable modem in the states everything worked fine and i didn't have to configure anything
<kafran> topcat1027: dont recognize? with moden router the dhcp do the rest of the work
<topcat1027> but now in china it's not working, and nobody speaks enough english to figure it out, not to mention nobody in china uses linux
<topcat1027> i dunno, nothing works on the internet
<J-_> does gnome PPP work in xubuntu? if so, try that out topcat1027>
<topcat1027> when i plug it into the computer the computer's lights go on, so i know it's not the internet
<test3r> topcat > your DSL - is it in a router box? or are you plugging the modem directly into the computer?
<topcat1027> plus i tried the internet at another location where i knew for sure the internet worked, and still i got nothing
<topcat1027> no it's in a router box
<topcat1027> then i plug from the router into the laptop
<test3r> (aka - how many external boxes r there)  OH ok thru a router. and All is auto-dcp, etc?
<topcat1027> auto-dcp?
<test3r> dhcp, sorry
<topcat1027> what's auto-dhcp?
<topcat1027> i just reinstalled xubuntu (thinking it might recognize it in the setup) so everything's like it is when you first install xubuntu
<test3r> you should try to set the router to very easy settings at first to get it up and running. if you dont know what that setting is - then there is a good chance it is still on Auto for you
<test3r> no te page im talking about is the 192.168.0.1
<J-_> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<topcat1027> so how do i change it to get off of auto
<test3r> you want to leave Auto turned "On"
<test3r> because it is easier for you this way at least at first
<topcat1027> ok
<topcat1027> wait just to clarify, is the router like a network thing
<J-_> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J-_> hmm
<test3r> then once you're into your network - you can change fancy things and router yourself everywheres
<test3r> yes
<test3r> a router = a hardware firewall = network "thing"
<test3r> =)
<topcat1027> hmmm, i don't think it's a router then, maybe i'm just going directly to the modem
<kafran> someone here that use aDesklets?
<test3r> there is only One external box?
<topcat1027> ok, so there's a wire leading outside somewhere, which is plugged into a box, which is plugged into my laptop
<topcat1027> right
<J-_> probably a modem then.
<topcat1027> ok
<test3r> ok then yes that is direct to the modem. J-_ was correct in checking the ppp settings however
<test3r> if your modem is DSL i dont know if those settings still matter
<test3r> I have not ran a setup as you describe yet
<topcat1027> hmmm
<test3r> =(
<test3r> try pingint the modem!
<J-_> pppoe > topcat1027
<J-_> check it out.
<topcat1027> pingint?
<test3r> pinging
<topcat1027> how do i do that?
<test3r> type "ping 192.168.0.1" or it might be on 192.168.100.1
<test3r> or some other crazy place
<J-_> what kind of modem is it?
<test3r> and how to tell im not positive yet. try typing
<test3r> "ifconfig"
<test3r> tell me what that says
<test3r> plz   =)
<J-_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<topcat1027> i can't, unfortunately
<topcat1027> i'm at an internet cafe
<topcat1027> the laptop's someplace else
<J-_> ...
<test3r> Oh, OK. well then write down to check with "ifconfig" it should list all net devices in your system
<topcat1027> k
<kafran> ubotu: !source install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kafran> ubotu: installing from sources
<topcat1027> am i typing all these things into a terminal?
<kafran> ubotu: !installing from sources
<J-_> kafran: what do you need?
<test3r> yes type them into terminal any will do
<topcat1027> k
<kafran> J-_: learn how to install from source :D
<topcat1027> after pinging and ifconfiging, what will this do for me
<J-_> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<J-_> hmm
<test3r> the one from the menu with mouse, or goto Alt+F*  , log in, and do from there. but using the menu is easier to launch a terminal i suppose
<test3r> topcat > after you use ifconfig command it will tell you if your device is setup & you can tell if a driver is in for it. make sure you turn the modem on, then the computer, OK?
<test3r> modem 1st, let it get steady lights, then turn on computer
<kafran> J-_: the source is not in repository ;x
<topcat1027> modem first, then computer, ok
<J-_> kafran: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ that's a good link, although, because careful something may break your system. Not sure what the trigger is or if there is one that'll show you how to install from source.
<J-_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<test3r> if linux can talk to the modem you will be able to query names of your drivers and things & see that if it needs more setup or such
<topcat1027> ok... so if it does need drivers, how do i go about getting them?
<kafran> J-_: do u use aDesklets?
<test3r> That - is hardware specific, and we dont know the name of the thing yet
<test3r> another command - write this down - lspci
<J-_> kafran: no, is that what you want to install from source?
<J-_> !find adesklet
<ubotu> Found: adesklets
<test3r> that will tell you name brand and hardware #s of all things connected
<test3r> write that info down for us
<test3r> the crucial parts not all of it of course
<J-_> kafran: sudo apt-get install adesklets
<kafran> J-_: no, I want to install pidgin from sources, the aDesklets was an other question :D
<topcat1027> ok, so do all that and come back on her later?
<J-_> oh lol
<test3r> yeah with that information anyone can help you out alot more
<topcat1027> all right
<test3r> topcat  > good luck in it!
<topcat1027> thanks a bunch
<test3r> np
<topcat1027> however, if worst comes to worse, does anyone know how to reinstall windows?
<J-_> kafran: well, again you can get a .deb from getdeg which again, may break your system and it may not be the newest. it's 2.0.1
<J-_> getdeb even
<topcat1027> if i have windows people over here can help me out
<test3r> lol, get "dereks boot-n-nuke" , wipe the hard drive, and use a WIndowsXP CD
<topcat1027> dereks boot-n-nuke?
<test3r> yep
<topcat1027> how do i get that
<J-_> kafran: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin they have 2.0.2 now.
<test3r> or - if you have access - get ahold of the one Gateway uses for WesternDigital hard drives
<topcat1027> plus i used the windows xp disc before and booted up with it, it made me delete linux, which i did, but then it said some kind of error
<test3r> THATS not as ez to come by tho
<kafran> J-_: in the pidgin site, have a Fedore pkg, can use it on Ubuntu?
<J-_> nopers
<test3r> no you must clear the disk first if you are not following steps for a "dual-boot install"
<J-_> stuff will break.
<test3r> writeit to 0s
<test3r> zer0s
<kafran> J-_: 2.0.2 is the latest
<topcat1027> oh ok
<J-_> then try it out, but be careful. it may break your system. better yet, maybe you should compile from source.
<topcat1027> damn, the one time i didn't bring my flash drive with me i need to transport all this shit...
<J-_> kafran: it'll teach you something new =)
<kafran> J-_: getdeb are pkgs for Ubuntu ^^, why it may break my system?
<test3r> lol get a piece of paper u need to burn that Dereks BootNNuke to a disk
<test3r> its on sourceforge just google it there is link
<topcat1027> shit, i can't put it on a floppy or anything?
<topcat1027> i dunno if i can burn cd's at this cafe
<test3r> no BootNNuke is a boot disk
<test3r> do youhave friend with CD burner you can use?
<topcat1027> drag... i might be able to burn a cd somewhere
<test3r> you can burn it with Nero im pretty sure
<topcat1027> i may
<test3r> =)
<J-_> kafran: getdeb isn't canonical, it's just a website that hosts ubuntu files.
<topcat1027> all right well, i'll try that at some point, thanks man
<test3r> np! good luckon all of it!
<topcat1027> i'm outta here tho, see ya, thanks again
<kafran> J-_: so, where can I learn how to install a souce program? ^^
<J-_> I already told you.
<kafran> J-_: my fear compiling from source is to create a lot of dependencies trash :S
<J-_> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ (I don't know the trigger that will give you instruction, but there's a website that'll show you how to install pretty much everything)
<simas> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<test3r> J-_   >  nice page about instaling from src hopefully! Bookmarkt.
<test3r> is there anything more than config,make,make install?
<test3r> lol its like "how to use synaptic and basic debian functions"   =D
<test3r> nice though. it didnt exist bak when i learned.
<kafran> J-_: do u know a link for some nice Icon Theme?
<Pumpernickel> xfce-look.org
<J-_> wouldn't gnome icons work too?
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.
<kafran> Pumpernickel: xfce-look has a lot, can u link to a nice? ^^
<Pumpernickel> Nope.  That depends entirely on your personal taste in artwork.
<test3r> cant we install those themes like incredibly easy, too?   (thinks about doing the same)
<kafran> Pumpernickel: I wanna icones like this in yab aDesklets: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/screenshots/viewshot.php?codigo=7934&shot=1161868175.screenshot.png
<zials> Wilber looks like he's on crack
<zials> (the gimp icon)
<test3r> kafran  >   yeah that looks pimp! I think I'd like something like that too. Do I look for "yab aDesklets" as one thing?
<test3r> ah - i can see 'adesklets' inside synaptic. but then do i have to find the script to report my system infos?
<kafran> test3r: do u want to install aDesklets?
<test3r> kafran  >  id like to have the ability to script an overlay applet to my desktop, yes.
<kafran> test3r: I sleepy 3:00 am yestarday trying to figure out it :D
<kafran> test3r: cause a bug on Python, but I solve it ^^
<kafran> and a Compositor incompatibility that I dont knew ;x
<test3r> =O
<kafran> but its woking perfectly now :D
<test3r> sounds like alot of tweeking. im not sure i have time to waste on thing - but i DO want to learn python this will help
<kafran> test3r: when I find the perfect Icons for yab, I send u my desktop screen ;)
<test3r> where do i get simple script to query system infos and then "printf" to screen which is prob what makes that show up over the desktop?
<kafran> test3r: dont understood what u want
<kafran> test3r: http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/
<test3r> on the right side of the screencap you showd us, there is an applet running displays system infos over the top of the desktop
<test3r> ah Ha - Desklets. OK kewl
<test3r> that meas i dont have to re-invent the wheel - nobody wants that.
<kafran> test3r: that is not my screen, but in that screenshot the system monitor I think is Conky or Torsmo ;)
<kafran> test3r: Wait, i will take a screenshot of mine ;)
<test3r> nice - i think ill go with Conky as it appears they have tested it on *buntu
<test3r> neither conky nor trsmo seem to use the adesklets pack though- how will they know where the other things are appearing so that they dont overlap? Can i move them about within the script?
<kafran> test3r: http://www.1sete1.com/mng/2007-06-28_1280x_1024_kafran.png
<kafran> someone here use aDesklets?
<test3r> kafran  >  looks nice! Im about to try Conky doing over full desk
<kafran> what msn and irc software do u use?
<kafran> I'm not happy with Gaim ;/
<test3r> well i dont use msnm, at all, so Ive been fine using gAIM for IRC
<test3r> i might put my AIM thing in here someday
<tu_> hello everyone
<tu_> i wanna install xubuntu + xp over my HDD! which OS do i install first?
<zials> ...
<R[a] ndom> lol @ tu_
<R[a] ndom> I need help guyz! <quit>
<Lectus> Hello
<R[a] ndom> sup?
<Lectus> Is it possible to install beryl on Xubuntu? Currently I think this machine does not support it, but my new machine will come this week and I'd like to install it on that one.
<R[a] ndom> yeah, I havent messed with it in a while, but its very possible
<R[a] ndom> do an apt-cache search beryl
<R[a] ndom> I'm not sure if its in the standard repos, but its in the ones I use
<zials> according to google its possible
<R[a] ndom> yeah I used to run it
<R[a] ndom> but it was too slow
<zials> I don't see much of a point in using it on xubuntu, the whole point is to be lightweight...
<R[a] ndom> enh, I use ubuntu but don't go for only lightweight
<R[a] ndom> I use amarok and azureus
<R[a] ndom> I'll use big programs if they give me something more
<R[a] ndom> beryl has a couple great features, sadly its too slow on my system to make it an overall gain
<R[a] ndom> I really like the exposish feature, and the new alt-tab
<Lectus> It's because I'm very used to XFCE. I use XFCE on this machine because it's light. But I'll use XFCE on my new powerfull machine because I like it, but I'd like also to have Beryl.
<R[a] ndom> yeah, I could easily run gnome/kde, but I really like xfce
<R[a] ndom> Lectus, it shouldn't be any problem to install
<Lectus> Is there a working tutorial? The tutorials I tried always hanged my machine, even when it was Ubuntu or Kubuntu. Don't know if it's because this machine is very poor in RAM and GFX card.
<R[a] ndom> I think its in the repos. like I said, go to a terminal and type apt-cache search beryl
<R[a] ndom> I think it'll come up
<Lectus> yep... it shows lots of packages
<R[a] ndom> there you go
<Lectus> I'm very confused on which one to install
<R[a] ndom> the trick is to look for what seems to be the base package
<R[a] ndom> lemme look at the output
<R[a] ndom> yeah theres one called beryl
<R[a] ndom> so thatll be it
<R[a] ndom> sudo apt-get beryl install       and youre done
<R[a] ndom> with any luck :)
<Lectus> so installing beryl would install everythin else required?
<R[a] ndom> thats the idea
<R[a] ndom> if it doesnt work, there might be a couple things to tweak in xorg.conf, dunno
<R[a] ndom> like I said, it didnt work for me.  I had 100% cpu usage at idle
<Lectus> I'll try when my new machine arrives. I've already hanged this one yesterday by installing it, so today I'm configuring the system again, because I have to install it. :(
<R[a] ndom> but thats probably cause I had a crappy 6600 128mb drawing 3200x1200 @ 85hz
<Lectus> yes
<Lectus> my machine doesn't seem to handle it well
<Lectus> on Ubuntu it's so much easier
<R[a] ndom> easier than xubuntu?
<Lectus> it just requires to click on desktop effects or something
<Lectus> and it activates it
<R[a] ndom> id say its pretty easy here, go to package manager, install beryl, then run it
<Lectus> I wish on Xubuntu it was like that
<Lectus> yeah... maybe I'll this on my new machine that will arrive
<Lectus> on that one I'm pretty sure that beryl works
<Lectus> So, i'll try first with Xubuntu
<Lectus> if it doesnt work, i install ubuntu and then beryl
<Lectus> it's very hard even to install Ubuntu here. Have anyone experienced slowness on Ubuntu installation too?
<Lectus> on the other side Xubuntu was one of the fastest installations I've seen
<zials> heh, that was part of the reason I swtiched to Xubuntu
<R[a] ndom> only reason I'm here, is cause its one of the few distros that supports xfce well
<Lectus> yes... Xubuntu rocks. It's the first light distro that also looks beautifull and responsive.
<R[a] ndom> tbh, I don't really like ubuntu
<R[a] ndom> and I've found in unresponsive
<zials> actually, I've seen lighter distros, but the often sacrifice graphical utilities
<Lectus> I like Ubuntu for it's repositories and community. But Xubuntu also has it.
<R[a] ndom> every time I say ubuntu, exchange it for kubuntu and xubuntu as you will
<R[a] ndom> as they're the same distro
<R[a] ndom> just the DE changes
<test3r> this distro is beautiful
<test3r> ive used it for 3 yrs now, grew up on this.
<test3r> ive tried probably 5 other distros but none compare.
<test3r> i made a shortcut to launch Conky on my top bar in three seconds - and it Works! I have desktop overlay of system stats now
<Lectus> the only reason I would install Ubuntu was that if Beryl doesn't work on Xubuntu. But I think Ubuntu is more well done and have a few details that make it better than other *buntu. But for the advanced user Xubuntu works great. Although it doesn't have some frills available in Ubuntu.
<test3r> and when i want it off i can always 'top' ad kill its ID
<R[a] ndom> test3r, yeah I use conky too -> http://www.pithed.org/newscreen.png
<test3r> they are still available you just choose if you want them
<test3r> you knwow - gnome comes with xubuntu
<R[a] ndom> as does kde
<test3r> u can turn it off from launching at start if you have no apps that need it
<test3r> yes it does Random
<R[a] ndom> all *ubuntus are the same distro with the same repos
<test3r> well - yes and no. they are the same Core (kernel etc) , and all have access to the same Repo, yes
<test3r> so that means you can get thing to work on one - there is good chance it will work on other version
<Lectus> yes, but Ubuntu have a few scripts and menus
<Lectus> that make it easier
<Lectus> for newbies
<R[a] ndom> but you can just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<test3r> hmmmm, such as?
<R[a] ndom> and you have all of that
<test3r> Random bring a good command to the table - you could do that if you Wanted
<R[a] ndom> ?
<Lectus> yes... but that's what I'm saying. Ubuntu has all of it out-of-the-box. But of the not-so-dumb user or advanced user Xubuntu works just perfect.
<test3r> if he wanted he could instyall a GNOME based menu ontop if he wanted
<test3r> the whole point of XUbuntu tho is that it is lightweight. the minute you start using GNOME for everything it becomes not as light weight
<test3r> GCC and xface can launch a WHOLE lot
<R[a] ndom> test3r, the minute you use gnome, it becomes Ubuntu
<test3r> Random   >   exactly
<Lectus> test3r: I agree. Last time I used Xubuntu with Gnome and KDE apps it became as heavy as Gnome or KDE.
<Lectus> But with a clean install and installing only GTK apps it's very light.
<R[a] ndom> and useless ;)
<R[a] ndom> I need my kde apps
<R[a] ndom> as my screenshot shows
<test3r> what do u need on KDE that i dont have a substitue for?
<R[a] ndom> http://www.pithed.org/newscreen.png   <- in that screen, filelight, kopete, and Amarok
<Lectus> but I think by the time you aren't using KDE apps Xubuntu runs faster than Ubuntu/Gnome.
<R[a] ndom> also K3B
<test3r> Amarokplayer???  bleh,   =9    i dont know wht the others do
<Lectus> so it's still better
<R[a] ndom> test3r, ?
<Lectus> my player requeriments are "play mp3 files", so I don't need Amarok
<test3r> amarok didnt do ne thing for me- it was big like WMP and had things i didnt want on screen
<Lectus> XMMS looks cool
<R[a] ndom> my requirements are play mp3 files and allow me to easily navigate my 100gb database of files, transfer data to ipd, etc
<R[a] ndom> it allows easy tag guessing/modification, cover manager, replaygrain and automatic transcoding scripts
<test3r> oic - my USB SanDisk mp3 player only sees some root kit in it when i plug it into this laptop (running xubuntu)
<test3r> amarok coulnt edit with it either
<R[a] ndom> but I'm interested, are there any IM clients for gtk that arent ugly as sin?
<test3r> its that "plays for sure" windows junk and i dont feel like breaking it    =(
<R[a] ndom> I'd love to be able to drop kopete
<test3r> lol i use gAIM   =9
<R[a] ndom> ew
<test3r> it looks....... like a window..... lol
<test3r> it actualy looks alot like mIRC
<test3r> ..
<R[a] ndom> you use it for itc?!
<test3r> if ur used to using that
<R[a] ndom> irc?!
<test3r> no
<R[a] ndom> oh
<R[a] ndom> good heh
<test3r> i said it looks like mIRC - the client?
<R[a] ndom> I assume you mean chat window
<test3r> IRC is a protocol
<test3r> yes
<R[a] ndom> no shit
<J-_> what run level is init 3? is it the standard runlevel?
<test3r> none at all. lol.
<test3r> ihave no idea - u mean 4 cron?
<R[a] ndom> J-_, I think they're all aliases for 5. sec
<Lectus> I wonder how fast will Xubuntu will run on my 2GB RAM + 3.2GHz processor machine that will come. Man... it must fly! :)
<R[a] ndom> J-_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Ubuntu_Linux
<R[a] ndom> but if you are using init, then 2 throuth 5 are the same thing
<R[a] ndom> 1 is single user mode
<J-_> k
<R[a] ndom> Lectus, what you on now?
<J-_> thanks
<R[a] ndom> np
<test3r> you dont have to use that upstart thingee in Edgy 6.1
<test3r> i setup PG using crontabs
<test3r> the old way
<Lectus> R[a] ndom: I'm on a Athlon XP 2000+ with 256MB RAM and integrated video card that eats some memory.
<R[a] ndom> ah. should be abig jump then
<R[a] ndom> my gf until recently was using a very similar system
<R[a] ndom> the low ram is a real bitch
<Lectus> yep... and my new gfx card will rock.
<R[a] ndom> get dual screens :)
<R[a] ndom> its all the rage
<test3r> Yeah that system will Float Lectus. you should dual boot it.
<test3r> is it ocming with XP? or *gasp* Vista?
<Lectus> I'll dual boot with XP
<R[a] ndom> the devil!
<Lectus> Vista is too bloated even for good machines
<test3r> lolololol yeah dont use vista
* test3r goes to get anotha cupa joe
<test3r> Last Cup
<test3r> speaking of Cups -
<test3r> I was trying to get an HP All-In-One printer to print thru Shared WInXP  Shared Printer stuff
<test3r> the thing prints when i hook it up to the port in the back of the laptop - directly
<test3r> but id like to print from my deck
<test3r> =D
<test3r> anyone ever do cups stuff w/samba?
<Lectus> I never got my printer to work with Xubuntu. I think Linux doesn't support it.
<Lectus> one reason to still keep XP, besided games
<test3r> luckily there is an HP official driver that Xubuntu has - but HP ofered me NO support for it besides telling me my prnter does not support POSTSCRIPT sent to it which doesnt matter kus linux can use Ghostscript (I think thats what causes it) and it can fake/translate it for the printer
<test3r> you should check if there is a Ghostscript driver for your printer broad-range-model-number
<Lectus> hmm... where can I find this info?
<test3r> Why would HP make a driver - then not tell thir techs about it?
<Lectus> It's a Cannon i320
<test3r> makes no sense. oh just google for your printer type followed by 'ghostscript'
<Lectus> I think HP is more Linux-friendly
<test3r> or CUPS
<test3r> try it with the key words
<test3r> se what people say
<Lectus> my printer is not supported with free software
<Lectus> =\
<test3r> here
<test3r> oh r u here too -
<test3r> http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Canon
<Lectus> yes, it falls on "paperweight"
<test3r> oic - it was on page before what i just displayed.  aw buddy.  well hey use that info
<test3r> hak urself a driver
<test3r> they r simple i was IN mine
<test3r> with the settings n stuffs
<test3r> you can Prob nix that option right from the command line
<Slor> heya folks - I'm running xubuntu 6.06.1.  Can anyone tell me the best way to get a VNC server installed?  Xvnc does not appear to be there, and I can't find it in the available packages.
<R[a] ndom> Slor, apt-cache search vnc | grep server
<R[a] ndom> I know nothing of vnc, but it seems like there are some packages there
<Slor> hey random - I think I figured out my problem...
<Slor> I didn't have the universe repositories set up
<Slor> now I found the server.
<Slor> thanks!
<R[a] ndom> excellent :)
<Slor> about to try connecting now. :)
<kafran> someone here knows shell script?
<TheSheep> kafran: which one?
<Lectus> Hello! How can I find how much RAM is being used by Xubuntu? Is there a RAM manager or something?
<kafran> TheSheep, how can I read all files in a directory?
<TheSheep> Lectus: right click on your panel, select 'add new item', from the list select 'system monitor'
<TheSheep> kafran: cat *
<kafran> TheSheep, but, i want something like: for dir_itens in /this/directory; do .. done
<TheSheep> for f in *; do ...; done
<kafran> TheSheep, =***
<maxamillion> Lectus: install an application called "htop" and run that in the terminal, or you can just run "top" which is provided by default (htop is just more pleasing on the eyes and formats the information better)
<TheSheep> kafran: (actually this is not the perfect way to do it, as it will break when files contain spaces...)
<Lectus> TheSheep: That works fine. Thanks
<TheSheep> maxamillion: :P
<Lectus> kafran: I've found a nice video tutorial series for shell script here: http://www.showmedo.com/videos/series?name=pQZLHo5Df
<Lectus> I'm watching it right now. Looks cool.
<kafran> TheSheep, this will work fine ;)
<eagle-101> Hi, I just installed two 512 MB sticks of RAM, xubuntu seems to be getting only 375 MB of it
<eagle-101> any reasons why?
<eagle-101> Do i need to tell ubuntu that a second memory stick is there?
<kafran> eagle-101, memory stick = pen drive?
<eagle-101> no RAM sorry
<eagle-101> I just took out a 256 MB RAM , and put in 1 GB, (using two 512 MB RAM)
<eagle-101> Should I be doing something to make it recognize the extra RAM is my question :S
<eagle-101> It seems to be missing the second RAM card/stick I put into it
<Lectus> How much memory a standard Xubuntu installation is suposed to use? Is there anything I can do to make it use less RAM?
<eagle-101> Ok I have the problem fixed :)
<TheSheep> Lectus: about 70-100MB
<TheSheep> Lectus: you can disable printing services, have less panel plugins
<kafran> someone here use aDesklets?
<eagle-101> ok, whats the way to try out kde, I've always wanted to see what the hype is about ;)
<eagle-101> kde-desktop?
<totalwormage> i think it is kubuntu-desktop
<totalwormage> it is:] 
<eagle-101> ok, and I can keep my xubuntu while doing this
<totalwormage> yes
<totalwormage> it will not overwrite anything, although the contents of menu's can change
<totalwormage> as in, things of xfce will pop up in kde menus and vica versa :] 
<J-_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, it's a metapackage, so it brings in other packages. kde-core if you only want a bare minimal install.
<J-_> just have to change the sessions in the login screen.
<J-_> easy as 123 =)
<totalwormage> :']  what is not to love about apt :'] 
<J-_> aptitude is good also =D
* J-_ likes it better for bigger packages
<J-_> or metapackages
<totalwormage> :] 
<J-_> whatever aptitude installs, it'll remove =D
<kafran> why Xubuntu dont play a sound in boot and logout just like in Ubuntu?
<Jester45> where is the  panel configuration located at
<kalikiana_> Jester45, ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> wonder why it didnt get replace after the backup
<Jester45> o well i will just put everything back
<nickyy> hello everyone , im trying to install xubuntu (feisty fawn ) over ubuntu edgy. i deleted the older partition and set it as root, but the installation hangs at 54%. i tested the cd it works fine... how can i fix this??
<Jester45> nickyy, did you md5 sum the cd?
<nickyy> Jester45 sorry. i didnt get it
<Jester45> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nickyy> hmm lemme check
<kafran> someone that use aDesklets ??
<frojnd> guys, I need some guide how can I install dial-up connection on xubuntu
<frojnd> can someone give me some advice
<maxamillion> !dialup | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<totalwormage> *^_^*
<grazie> Hi maxamillion - how's it going?
<cellofellow> hehe. When did they change the !botscack factiod.
<cellofellow> ?
<Pumpernickel> August 5th, last year.
<Pumpernickel> Actually, sometime late April/early May, this year.  Silly factoid database doesn't use last modified timestamps.
<ferronica> hi all
<ferronica> can i use xubuntu in high end PC
<ferronica> or Xubuntu is only for lowend PC
<ferronica> i want speed and stability not eyecandy
<ferronica> ??
<totalwormage> hehe, no it will run just fine for high end
<totalwormage> then speed is what you get with xubuntu :] 
<ferronica> so i can use it in high end PC right
<ferronica> without any problem
<cellofellow> of course
<Pumpernickel> It won't burn out because your system is too fast.
<ferronica> but i read about xubuntu is for old PC
<cellofellow> Not true, it just works better on old PCs.
<cellofellow> Than Ubuntu.
<ferronica> okay
<ferronica> so we can use it in any PC,
<cellofellow> uhuh.
<cellofellow> It uses exactly the same core system as Ubuntu, just a different graphical desktop.
<cellofellow> and different default apps.
<ferronica> okay
<eagle-101> Ok, is there anyway to try kubuntu-desktop without having to load all the crap that goes with it?
<maxamillion> eagle-101: download the live cd and just boot into it
<eagle-101> maxamillion, mmm ok
<eagle-101> thanks
<maxamillion> np
<eagle-101> I have the CD so I'll try that :) I like xubuntu too much to install over it though
<matt___> what are the requirements for xubuntu?
<matt___> i have 64MB, enough hard disk space, and i think a pentium II
<Jester45> you need 2gb storage
<Jester45> and the cpu is fine
<matt___> Jester45: i have enough storage, ram...
<Jester45> you will have to install with the alternative cd
<matt___> and the cpu is like 200-300mhz
<matt___> ok, that is no problem
<Jester45> and it should be fine then
<matt___> Jester45: link to alternative cd?
<Jester45> you might want to look into replaceing xfce's wm with fluxbox or icewm
<Jester45> http://vidd.us/downloads/xubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<matt___> Jester45: i wouldn't mind that, im used to gnome, so no biggie swithing for that...use gnome on my desktop...i'll try this...
<matt___> Jester45: so the 64mb ram shouldn't hurt?
<Jester45> i just say that because xfce's wm is to me one of the heavest part
<Jester45> it shouldnt be a problem
<matt___> Jester45: i hope so, using feisty ubuntu on my desktop, wanted to make this laptop usefull, windows 98 just doesn't appeal to me
<Jester45> and you can look into "swapiness" on google, it is how much linux will use your ram before useing swap
<matt___> Jester45: ahh, to keep it resposive, right?
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> if you are going to use a lot of ram you might want it to use more swap so that later it will not have only swap while starting a app
<Jester45> but if your only going to use a little at a time you can use more ram so that it seems speeder
<Jester45> at least until the ram is used up
* Jester45 has never worked on machines with that low of ram
<matt___> Jester45: oh, ok. i'll worry about that if it works. :) so do you use it?
<Jester45> TheSheep, might have a few pointers i think he has a low ram one
<Jester45> matt___, yea, i set it to use all my ram first then swap, but i have 4gb on one machine and 2gb on the other
<kafran> I'm so happy, finally my desktop is +- beatyful :D http://www.1sete1.com/mng/28-06-2007-1280x1024-kafran-xfce4-adesklets.png
<TheSheep> decreasing color depth allows yuo to save several megs...
<Jester45> TheSheep, when do you sleep :)
<matt___> TheSheep: how much ram you got?
<TheSheep> matt___: that low-ram box I used to have had 96MB
<TheSheep> I gave it away :/
<matt___> TheSheep: hmmm...i only have 64MB, about a 200mhz pentium to, 5GB hard drive, think it will work?
<TheSheep> matt___: yes, but don't exect to use more than one application at a time
<TheSheep> matt___: and better use some other browser than firefox
<Jester45> matt___, if you want you couold try dsl, its pretty light it just takes a bit to get used to. but it wiil work fine for mail/web browsing
<Jester45> like dillo
<matt___> Jester45: i tried it just now, but i can't get it to install....
<matt___> Jester45: besides that, i liked it...
<matt___> TheSheep: firefox can use over 64 by itself...
<TheSheep> matt___: opera seems to be lighter
<Jester45> my firefox uses well over 100
<matt___> TheSheep: i may not browse with it..just see if it works, maybe try selling it with "new xubuntu install, works great!
<matt___> "
<TheSheep> matt___: bad idea :)
<matt___> TheSheep: ???
<TheSheep> matt___: selling it as a great box
<matt___> TheSheep: lol, probably just give it away...
<matt___> TheSheep: whatever, i have this one...
<Jester45> matt___, what speeds are you getting from the iso download
<TheSheep> matt___: try changing defaultdeth in xorg.conf to 16
<Jester45> or 2 :)
<matt___> TheSheep: 360K/s, 55%
<matt___> Jester45: that was to you...
<Jester45> matt___, is that your max speed?
<matt___> TheSheep: you mean the color depth?
<matt___> Jester45: yeah
<matt___> Jester45: y?
<matt___> Jester45: what is yours?
<Jester45> matt___, just wondering if my server is being slow, it seems like it but i cant figure it out
<matt___> Jester45: oh, that is off your server :)
<Jester45> yea i did have every iso of xubuntu ubuntu kubuntu and edubuntu  but it took to much space
<matt___> Jester45: lol, i may host them if i ever get hosting from bluehost...
<matt___> 3000GB BANDWIDTH, 1000GB STORAGE, think that'd be enough???
<matt___> thats a lot of bandwidth, but hosting downloads a 700MB each would fill it somewhat quickly...
<Jester45> i got 80gb storage (or more if i get a new drive) and unlimited bandwidth
<matt___> Jester45: yeah, your own server deal, right?
<Jester45> yea
<matt___> Jester45: how much a month
<Jester45> depends on what you want
<Jester45> there isnt that much storage yet, but there will be more
<matt___> Jester45: booting now...just put it in
<Jester45> ok
<matt___> Jester45: hmm.if i install a command line system, thats just cli, all the time ehh? cool..if this doesn't work, im trying that!
<Jester45> you could do that it uses ALOT less ram
<Jester45> and if you want a gui you can install it
<matt___> Jester45: like fluxbox or whatever???
<Jester45> not really
<Jester45> i like compiz+emerald
<matt___> Jester45: yeah, me too, but on this system?? nope
<Jester45> :)
<matt___> Jester45: compiz and beryl merged, looks like that will be nice in gutsy
<Jester45> you can get it in feisty
<matt___> Jester45: i heard about that, but i don't like fooling around with betas this early...you used it?
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> im runing it, not gusty. there is a repo for compiz-fusion
<matt___> Jester45: how stable?
<Jester45> stable
<Jester45> at least for me
<matt___> Jester45: i may try it...
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> :)
<Lectus> why when I press the <- key one the terminal it doesn't go back one char, but instead write junk?
<Lectus> is it possible to fix it?
<Jester45> Lectus, what terminal ? xterm, Terminal, the F1-F6 ones?
<Lectus> xterm
<Jester45> Lectus, idk maybe try the encoding settings
<Lectus> the default one on Applications/Acessories/Terminal
<Jester45> matt___, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2895086
<matt___> Jester45: thanks for the link
<Jester45> matt___, also remove the compiz-fusion package and add
<Jester45> compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<hyper_ch> anyone knows how to start something and set its nice
<hyper_ch> hiho maxamillion
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: do you konw how to start something and set its nice
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: set its nice?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: oh, yeah
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: "sudo renice <process>"
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: yes.. but at the moment you start it
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: oh ... uhmmm, just a moment
<hyper_ch> well, I want ktorrent to start as 19
<hyper_ch> +19
<eagle-101>  wait what exactly is "nice"
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: i am asking in #debian because my quick google-foo didn't go so well
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: ok :)
<hyper_ch> eagle-101: nice is the priority of processes
<hyper_ch> eagle-101: open a termina and enter:   man renice
<maxamillion> eagle-101: http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/007908799/xsh/nice.html
<eagle-101> hyper_ch, thanks :)
<maxamillion> or "man nice"
<hyper_ch> hmm, I can just start it with nice -n19 ktorrent
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: probably
<maxamillion> brb
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: yes that works :)  in the quicklaunch panel I added the ktorrent and change the command from "ktorrent" to "nice-n19 ktorrent" and it works perfectly :)
<Jester45> wheres the xubuntu tribe 2 image at? i can only find the ubuntu
<vidd_bricktop> where do i find the DNS server listing via command line only syste?
<vidd_bricktop> *system
<Jester45> hi ya vidd
<vidd_bricktop> *wave* Jester45
<Jester45> i gota question for you
<Pumpernickel> vidd_bricktop: `cat /etc/resolv.conf`
<vidd_bricktop> Pumpernickel, ty
<hyper_ch> huhu vidd_bricktop
<vidd_bricktop> hyper_ch, this old thing wieghs like 10 pounds
<vidd_bricktop> =] 
<hyper_ch> vidd_bricktop: thats less than I weight
<vidd_bricktop> hyper_ch, it says BRICK top....not HOUSE top =] 
<vidd_bricktop> *horse
<hyper_ch> ^^
#xubuntu 2007-06-29
<ardaz27> anyone have experience getting linksys usb200m working with xubuntu?
<Jester45> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ardaz27> thanks
<vidd_laptop> if your sudoer file gets corrupt, how can you fix it?
<vidd_laptop> without reinstalling?
<j1mc> vidd_laptop: did you try sudo visudo?
<vidd_laptop> got the same error message
<j1mc> what is the error message?
<vidd_laptop> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 20 <<<  sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 20
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: well, go to the line 20 of that file and look what is wrong
<j1mc> does: sudo nano /etc/sudoers work?
<vidd_laptop> no
<j1mc> you can't open the file at all?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: why not?
<vidd_laptop> j1mc, no, same error
<TheSheep> ah, sudo
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: boot into recovery mode :)
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, from grub?
<j1mc> vidd_laptop: how did it get corrupted?
<vidd_laptop> uhm....mistype
<vidd_laptop> was looking at the file....
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: well, you have to get into root acocunt somehow
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: recovery mode is one way
<vidd_laptop> but will it work with sudo out of commission and no root passwrd?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: doesn't recovery mode give you the root console right after boot?
<vidd_laptop> idk...i never used it b4
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: if not there are other methods -- passing init=/bin/bash to kernel options or booting from livecd
<vidd_laptop> anything that can be done remotely?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: find a security hole and exploit it ;)
<j1mc> vidd_laptop: visudo validates the sudoers file prior to saving it.  i admit to using sudo nano /etc/sudoers file previously myself, but ... not anymore.
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: you *really* wouldn't want it to be possible remotely :)
<vidd_laptop> oh sweet.....
<vidd_laptop> i DID make a user that aliased root....
<vidd_laptop> im in
<TheSheep> and use visudo :)
<TheSheep> even if you don't really know vi -- every admin should know vi
<pinkwerks> Hi, just booted up xubuntu 7.04 live cd, xfce4-panel fails to start... is this fixed in a newer (beta) version of the cd?
<pinkwerks> i can start it manually just fine, but i'm trying to pass this off to my mom
<j1mc> pinkwerks: what are the specs on the system?
<pinkwerks> dell laptop, inspiron 9300
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: I think the problem only appears on some computers
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: let me check the bug report
<pinkwerks> k was, looking thru the bugs but didn't find anything, then again maybe i didn't query it right :-P
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: I can't get used to using this search -- it almost seem self-aware and malicious
<pinkwerks> also, if I close the terminal which i lanuch `xfce4-panel &` from it kills the panel - weird.
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: that's normal -- the processes form a tree in linux
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: if you kill one process, you also kill all its children
<pinkwerks> um, but i backgrounded it...
<j1mc> pinkwerks: an inspiron 9300... does it have a PIII or PIV or... ?  and how much RAM?
<pinkwerks> j1mc : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz, MemTotal:      1035696 kB
<pinkwerks> j1mc : "centrino" not sure what that falls under
<TheSheep> Bug #94182
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94182 in xfce "Missing panels in Xubuntu Feisty Fawn i386 LiveCD Herd 5 (dup-of: 53897)" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94182
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53897 in xfce4-panel "Disappearing panels Xubuntu dapper" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53897
<pinkwerks> TheSheep : would I be 'better off' using v6. (dapper) or just have her double click the 'install' on the desktop and be over with it?  just trying to replace winxp on an old computer
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: it all depends on what she uses it for
<pinkwerks> it's possible that this won't even occur on the desktop system she'll be putting it on - well just email and web
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: many times users feel hurt by forced transition to linux, and will hate it
<pinkwerks> TheSheep, yah well as long as it comes up with firefox and thunderbird that's all she'll need
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: I'm sure that even if the panels don't apper at the forst boot, it can be easily fixed
<TheSheep> appear*
<pinkwerks> TheSheep: i'll try this disk in the target system, hopefully it's a non-issue, thanks for the inputs
<pinkwerks> ps - slick stuff!
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: hmm... that duplicate bug shows that the panel disappearing happens often when yuo have faulty cd
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: have you tested the cd for defects?
<pinkwerks> TheSheep : I did the test before i used it :-/
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: I'd advice doing it before install anywyas
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: found out why the bug search is so malicious on me -- it won't display duplicate bugs
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: by default, that is
<pinkwerks> TheSheep: well I don't have much else to add, other than I hope it doesn't bork on the other machine - should I add some hardware info or anything to one of the bugs?
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: might be useful. Even a simple 'mee too' sometimes helps
<pinkwerks> Thanks again!
<pinkwerks> Is there a handy command that will some up my system config for bug reports?
<TheSheep> hmm.. there was something...
<TheSheep> !info canoe
<ubotu> canoe: Log file aggregator and report tool (Gtk2 frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-2 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 120 kB
<TheSheep> !info upstreamdev
<ubotu> upstreamdev: Log file aggregator and report tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-2 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 180 kB
<TheSheep> pinkwerks: but I have no idea how to use it
<pinkwerks> TheSheep : okay tanks
<Jester45> skipping non-regular file "kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.manifest" anyone know why?
<Jester45> oops
<Jester45> wasnt copying the whole think
<Jester45>  im trying to make a iso image mirror but when i run "rsync -r   rsync://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ ./releases/" all get is a whole bunch of skipping non-regular file "kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.manifest" error or other files but same error
<tyler__> anyone know how to get liquid wars game on xubuntu 6.06?
<tyler__> grabbed some debs and well libc6 is older version
<tyler__> dont' want to mess anything up :/
<Ghostvirus> it's in the repos
<tyler__> what is in the repos?
<Ghostvirus> liquid war
<tyler__> for 6.06 dapper?
<Ghostvirus> according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/games/liquidwar it is
<tyler__> ahh I got it now
<tyler__> thought it was called liquid war(s)
<tyler__> synaptic search function can be a bit crappy at times :(
<Ghostvirus> yeah, sometimes it's best to just type in a single word and see if what you're looking for comes up
<tyler__> umm..?
<Ghostvirus> wtf
<Ghostvirus> all of the 1337 users just got booted?
* tyler__ talks dirty things behind their back while they gone
<tyler__> hehe
<Ghostvirus> that was weird
<tyler__> yeah seriously
<tyler__> that network must have had a failure
<Ghostvirus> mmm
<Ghostvirus> on the other hand, i'm currently connected thru the same server
<tyler__> mrigns: omg you use aol?
<tyler__> Ghostvirus: uh oh they coming back.. its like night of the zombies
<juicyfruity> hello, how do I install fonts in xubuntu?
<Ghostvirus> tyler__: fun's over
<tyler__> juicyfruity: /etc/X11/xorg.conf edit it and play around in Settings under menu
<Ghostvirus> juicyfruity: put them in ~/.fonts
<juicyfruity> why should I edit xorg for fonts
<juicyfruity> ......
<tyler__> I dunno depends on what sort of fanciful fonts you aiming for ;)
<ceil420> what reasons would Xorg have for using up 35% of my 512mb ram? (note: i did design a theme earlier and went back and forth testing it, but that was hours ago)
<juicyfruity> thankyou, Ghostvirus, I was looking for some sort of frontend like in gnome!
<Ghostvirus> juicyfruity: no problem. if you want to install fonts system-wide, toss them into /usr/share/fonts
<tyler__> ceil420: if nothing else is using the ram then why not let it have 35%? I mean so long as it can be removed later for other apps
<ceil420> tyler__, *can* it be removed later, when other apps need it?
<tyler__> ceil420: could try ctrl alt backspace to reset xorg maybe
<ceil420> tyler__, i'm trying to avoid that, cos i have an IRC bot running and it's a pain in the ass to start back up ;x
<tyler__> ceil420: yeah I'm usually got my 512mb used up all the way and then I play a really big program and rest gets compressed down to near nothing its hard to get correct reading of ram usage
<ceil420> (i really should give it a "on start" script to handle that crap)
<ceil420> as long as it'll hand over the RAM when other stuff needs it, t's okay i guess
<ceil420> i just noticed that my RAM usage was at 72% total instead of it's usual 52% :x
<tyler__> ceil420: yeah it might slowly deteriorate over time back down to 50 some
<ceil420> at first i thought it was Firefox raping my ram more than usual, then i looked at conky and it showed Xorg on top ><
<tyler__> ceil420: what drivers you using for graphics anyway?
<ceil420> uhm
<ceil420> nvidia glx? :x
<Ghostvirus> ceil420: i constantly have a problem with xorg eating my cpu
<tyler__> kool I like nvidia cards
<ceil420> not 100% sure; i had problems with it a few months ago
<ceil420> i've been through like three of 'em
<ceil420> Ghostvirus, Xorg never touches my CPU, and it's never this bad on my ram :o
<tyler__> ghostvirus: if you don't have direct rendering setup that usually happens unless its a really good driver you got going
<ceil420> usually my total CPU usage is between 2 and 8% when i'm not doin' anything (of 1.7ghz)
<ceil420> usually my ram tops out at like 55% :x now even with Firefox closed it's at 62%
<tyler__> ceil420: hmm there are hard drive things that comp usually does when its idle, like update search database, finish up ext3 journals, and shuffle about memory
<Ghostvirus> tyler__: i'm running on the ati driver, direct rendering and everything, on a 64 MB Radeon Mobility 7500.  no idea why xorg pushes my cpu usage up so much
<ceil420> with Xorg accounting for a (steady, at least) 35.83% of that
<tyler__> ghostvirus: same card here in laptop I'm on, its a dell latitude c640
<Ghostvirus> i'm not using any compositing either
<Ghostvirus> wtf, again
<ceil420> netsplits ftl :x
<tyler__> damn channel spammers :P
<ceil420> they're rare enough on freenode tho, to my knowledge
<ceil420> it's real bad on networks like quakenet
<tyler__> perhaps there was a new release of something awesome?
<Ghostvirus> why is the xfce forum so dead?
<tyler__> most use the ubuntu forum that's why, I mean there not many xubuntu specific things
<tyler__> kubuntu is mostly dead too I bet
<Ghostvirus> also, whatever happened to xubuntu.info?
<ceil420> more distros than xubuntu use xfce tho :p
<tyler__> I need a method to do integrated ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, and xubuntu search forum :)
* ceil420 's never even looked at the xfce forum, tho
<tyler__> maybe some way to manage logging into them too
* tyler__ hasn't either
<Ghostvirus> the xfce mailing lists are pretty active though
<Ghostvirus> the thing i liked about xubuntu.info was that there was a forum specifically for xubuntu users, kind of like http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php
<tyler__> ghostvirus: any good xfce reads you know of?
<Ghostvirus> tyler__: not really. the xfce wiki has some interesting bits, but that's all i know of
<Ghostvirus> xfce seems to be considered for old computers, and for power users
<tyler__> I was kind of hoping on some current development topics
<tyler__> xfce is awesome :)
<tyler__> and most say linux is for power users so I'm hoping xfce stays true to its nature
<Ghostvirus> tyler__: http://foo-projects.org/mailman/listinfo/xfce4-dev/
<tyler__> ah thx
<Ghostvirus> that mailing list is pretty active
<Ghostvirus> i subscribed to it, but a lot of it is over my head, as i'm no programmer
<tyler__> you post any to it?
<Ghostvirus> nope. just subscribed today. and i don't want to make a nuisance of myself anyway
<Ghostvirus> i mostly just want to stay up-to-date on what's happening
<Ghostvirus> but yeah, not too many distros use xfce by default. most popular ones seem to be zenwalk, dreamlinux and xubuntu
<test3r> i got issues  :p
<tyler__> dreamlinux really tweaked the heck outta xfce there, lookts sort of like a mac
<test3r> call it i need a BS in CS
<test3r> call it sumthin. but i should b able to get a job ya htink
<test3r> besides lame-o job
<Ghostvirus> tyler__: yeah i know. that's why i don't like it. i hate that dock thing
<tyler__> is that kiba dock?
<Ghostvirus> tyler__: i think it's engage
* test3r haet dock thing 2.
<tyler__> ah some them beryl users like using the kiba dock for special effects though
<Ghostvirus> test3r: are you drunk? heh
<test3r> =O
<test3r> i just run Conky
<test3r> drunk? no i wouldnt say that
<Ghostvirus> tyler__: i could never get into the whole dock thing. it works on os x, but not on anything else i've seen
<test3r> but i AM pretty tired . i think i have to sleep, wake, sleep then wake for my work shift
<Ghostvirus> test3r: work sucks :(
<test3r> its just tough switching over to night shift for my body what whatever reason
<tyler__> ghostvirus: I never liked it either, why not just put tiny desktop icons there? like cut desktop in half bottom has small icons
<test3r> yeah u could fit alot more in the same place
<tyler__> processing refresh on that would be a mess
<Ghostvirus> tyler__: i dunno. i've always liked the 1 panel on he bottom setup, like windows
<Ghostvirus> i sound like a heretic
<tyler__> yeah! if panel is on top its like having mouse buttons reversed to left handed
<tyler__> can't function right
<test3r> i stil use two pannel default setup
<tyler__> besides you have to break your neck looking up at screen and tilting laptop up
* TheSheep_ likes the panel on the right
<test3r> with a slew of usermade icons on the top lol
<tyler__> hey anyone here have an irc client that outputs new posts on top?
<tyler__> then why have a desktop like that!?
<Ghostvirus> my setup is pretty minimal. i'm running at 1024x768 so space is precious
<TheSheep_> tyler__: because it's *your* way that's backwards ;)
<tyler__> nah I sort of like having a hidden panel that pops out on the right
<TheSheep_> tyler__: you're just conditioned
<test3r> Dinosaurs! RUN!
<Ghostvirus> rofl
<Ghostvirus> nice exit right there
<TheSheep_> folr
<tyler__> Ghostvirus: rawrrgh
<TheSheep_> too much of xkcd, apparently
<tyler__> xkcd?
<TheSheep_> tyler__: .com
<Ghostvirus> TheSheep: hey look, a new one: http://xkcd.com/c283.html
<tyler__> hehe nice
<TheSheep_> tyler__: it's amazing
<Ghostvirus> you guys read perry bible fellowship?
<Ghostvirus> http://www.pbfcomics.com/
<Ghostvirus> best damn webcomic out there
<TheSheep_> maybe we should move over next door to #xubuntu-offtopic?
<Ghostvirus> i'm there
<Ghostvirus> so you guys ever try zenwalk?
<siimo> hi anyone know of any weird XFCE bug in Gutsy causing Xorg lockups about 5 mins in from starting X
<light[afk] > hiya, can anyone help me automatically have my CPU governor change when I plug in my laptop?
<Dual> hello every1
<Dual> im trying to format/install xubntu feisty over ubuntu edgy! the instalation reach 54% and hangs there!
<Dual> now i cant start up with xp nor linux!
<Dual> at boot it gives me grub error 15
<TheSheep_> Dual: what is it doing at 54%?
<TheSheep_> 'generating anthy dict'?
<Dual> copying files
<Dual> and stops
<Dual> there
<TheSheep_> Dual: have you checked the cd for defects?
<Dual> ya i did
<Dual> it had one error
<Dual> so i burned it again and again and again
<Dual> did it 5 times!
<TheSheep_> !md5
<Dual>  ii did it as well
<Dual> they dont have the hash of xubuntu 7.04
<Dual> the latest is 6..
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TheSheep_> how come?
<TheSheep_> Dual: well, if the cd is broken, there is small chance it will work :/
<Dual> TheSheep_ check it
<Dual> TheSheep_ its not! thts the thing..
<Dual> i tried 4
<Dual> and i even went and bought a new 100 cd pack just to b sure
<TheSheep_> Dual: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/MD5SUMS
<Dual> ok TheSheep_ just a sec lemme check
<Dual> k its calculating
<Dual> meanwhile.. i downloaded the iso on 2 seperate occasions! using a download manager
<Dual> would tht cause a prob?
<TheSheep_> shouldn't
<Dual> hmm
<Dual> theyre different :S
<Dual> tried the 2 i386  theyre both different!
<TheSheep_> Dual: look on the bright side -- your cd burner is ok :)
<Dual> lol
<Dual> ya well wanna use my desktop in the near future though..
<Dual> cant even format with xp!
<Dual> it shuts down by itself when i try to delete the C partition
<Dual> im thinking of zapping it
<Dual> but i have 9 gb of IMPORTANt data over it :S
<TheSheep_> Dual: how long would a new download take?
<Dual> forever
<Dual> 15 kb.. :S
<TheSheep_> Dual: you can try downloading DSL or some other small distro, prepare partitions with it and then install xp (just for the time being)
<Dual> i could do it at work though theres download limitation
<Dual> ya i could do tht
<Dual> how small is "small distro" ?
<TheSheep_> Dual: there are linux dikettes :)
<Dual> am a newbie when it comes to linux! i tried ubuntu and then decided to switch to xubuntu and all this mess happened
<TheSheep_> Dual: you don't have the ubuntu cd anymore?
<Dual> no
<Dual> bought the pc with ubuntu allready installed
<TheSheep_> always check the checksum before burning, and the cd for defects before installing -- this simply saves time and hassle
<Dual> true
<Dual> i shouldve though i was a bit excited bout the xubuntu issue since my desktoip is a low end pc..
<Dual> and ubuntu were kinda making it hang every now and then
<TheSheep_> Dual: maybe you have a LUG nearby and someone could help you with his livecd
<Dual> a frind has red hat
<TheSheep_> Dual: or there is a magazine that has some linux attached to it
<Dual> anyway could u guide me to the "small distro" u told me about!
<TheSheep_> Dual: better this than nothing
<TheSheep_> Dual: let me see what there is -- I haven't checked recently
<Dual> ok thank you:) srry if im bothering you with this
<TheSheep_> Dual: ok, there seem to be no diskette-based distros recently :/
<TheSheep_> Dual: the smallest I see are aboiut 50MB
<Dual> well thts gr8
<Dual> its perfect i could get it in 30 min
<Dual> could u provide me a link plz
<TheSheep_> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
<Dual> thank you
<Dual> so i do the installation exactly like other distro right?
<TheSheep_> Dual: this is a live cd
<TheSheep_> Dual: it has an option to copy itself on the hard drive though
<TheSheep_> Dual: it has a basic set of applications, including firefox
<TheSheep_> Dual: ain't pretty, but should do until you get something better
<Dual> ya exactly
<Dual> thank you
<Dual> and once again sorry if i bothered
<Dual> ill give it a try and if anythign came up ill get back ...
<Dual> once again
<Dual> thanks
<TheSheep_> no problem
<tinin> Hi! Could someone show me how to connect a xubuntu pc to a router?
<kafran> I'm thinking my resolution so small :S
<kafran> and when I try to change, its so stranger :S
<k_> im having a bit of an issue with plugin menus in firefox.  whenever i have my browser on my second monitor (xinerama) - none of my menus show properly.  is there a way to fix this?
<k_> its like firefox expects 1024x768 but its 1280x1024
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> my pc has terrible specs
<cheeseboy> and i cant upgrade
<cheeseboy> any way i can make it faster?
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: you can run something like fluxbox or icewm
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: i have an old computer here at work and with a debian base install with fluxbox ontop i use 27mb of ram at an idle fresh login
<cheeseboy> but i want to be able to run xfce and other programs
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: well you can run all programs you want from within either fluxbox, xfce, icewm, gnome, kde, etc...
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: but to run xfce you might want to try uninstalling things you don't need or use
<cheeseboy> i installed from command line
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: installing from command line doesn't really make a difference
<BFTD> hey slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi BFTD
<BFTD> nice day eh?
<kafran> how to burn an dvd iso to a dvd from comand line?
<Jester45> !dvd-tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd-tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !dvd+rw-tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd+rw-tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> ok, install dvd-rw-tools
<Jester45> dvd+rw-tools*
<abo> hello wireless not working with network-manager i hear there is some shell script available to make it work ?
<abo> maybe another app then the network-manager ? is there another way ?
<Jester45> its kinda dead in here
<abo> yes it is
<abo> i used to run suse it worked there so my wireless is supported by kernel, so the configurations is only not correct
<Jester45> hey cellofellow vidd said its ok to run a test site on his server
<Jester45> or not...
<abo> i'm going to try to configure it again, try some new triks :(
<MrMist> Hi all
<MrMist> I'm wondering.. Previously I've installed XUbuntu with the standard settings. Now I've got a separate boot-partition, where I'd like GRUB to reside. How do I do this ?
<Jester45> i think grub resides in the Master Boot Record, aka hd0
<Jester45> i think it has to stay there unless you use something else to point to the new location
<MrMist> Hmm
<MrMist> I've installed Gentoo from before, and there I made a separate partition for GRUB and the kernel
<Jester45> im might be wrong
<Jester45> its probably my windows showing
<dan40> how do you throttle the cpu and HD?
<MrMist> How about alternate install ? Is that what I'm after ??
<Jester45> hey cellofellow vidd said its ok to run a test site on his server
<cellofellow> Jester45: sweet. I'll do that a bit later, I have schoolwork first.
<Jester45> but, he erased his sudoers list :) so he cant make a ftp user right now
<cellofellow> Jester45: so, do I have something like /home/cellofellow and vidd.us/~cellofellow available?
<cellofellow> dang
<Jester45> yes
<cellofellow> sounds like a livecd+chroot to the rescue situation.
<Jester45> yep, but its a headless server thats colocated that doesnt have a cd drive
<dan40> how do you throttle the cpu and HD? I heard that with Ubuntu you can do that.
<MrMist> throttle the CPU ?
<cellofellow> you need hardware that supports it
<MrMist> I've got a Core Duo laptop, and it supports throttling only because the default operating speed is 1GHz/core (to save the battery)
<dan40> This is a laptop that I am interested in throttling
<MrMist> It's automatic
<Jester45> !repeat | MrMist
<ubotu> MrMist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MrMist> Jester45: Huh ??
<dan40> oh..I guess I was mistakin I thought you could lower the cycles on any app
<Jester45> eeer
<Jester45> thats for dan40
<MrMist> Jester45: Hehe.. OK :)
<Jester45> you can use load balancing or you can also limit the clock rate of a cpu
<dan40> ok, how do you limit the clock rate?
<Jester45> the number of level is called steppings
<dan40> yeah..thats what I read about...steppings
<MrMist> Is there any pros or cons about having a separate boot-partition?
<dan40> I couldn't remember the terminology
<MrMist> Wouldn't it make things easier if installing multiple Linux-versions f.eks. ?
<Jester45> run cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep stepping to see if you can use it
<dan40> !steppings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about steppings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> mrigns, you dont want to mix kernels unless you custom made them, ubuntu makes their own kernels redhat makes other
<MrMist> Cool. My CPU does :D
<dan40> result ..steppings: 10
<Jester45> then you can do 10 diffrent levels
<Jester45> whats the cpu
<Jester45> do cat /proc/cpuinfo to find out
<dan40> k...one sec
<MrMist> Jester45: Yeah, I know. But having separate OS'es would work, right? One partition for XUbuntu, one for gentoo etc. Of course, the programs have to be installed separately for each OS
<dan40> result: Genuine Intel Pentium III 846.666 Mhz
<MrMist> Still, only one version of GRUB could be run.
<Jester45> MrMist, yes, but each distro shouldnt use the same kernel because each distro makes their own kernels, the only reson to use the same kernel would be a extreme lack of space a custom kernel of your own making or the vanilla kernel
<Jester45> they can use the same grub
<Jester45> hiya hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> hiho Jester45
<Jester45> vidd erased his sudoers file :)
<hyper_ch> Jester45: why?
<MrMist> Jester45: I'm not talking about using the same kernel, I can see that. Each OS would have it's own kernel. But the argument for putting the kernel into the boot-partition, might be to lessen the access time or something. Different kernels might reside in one partition, right? I could set GRUB to point to separate partitions for "/root" for each respective kernel
<hyper_ch> btw, alinghi won today
<dan40> Jester45: ok if I now know that I can do ten steps, can I adjust that from the command line?
<dan40> alinghi? Like as in sailing?
<Jester45> dan40, im not sure you might want to look at google
<hyper_ch> dan40: yes
<hyper_ch> 3 : 2 (Swizz vs. NZL)
<dan40> Was that Americas cup? Luis Vuitton?
<hyper_ch> America's Cup
<dan40> Oh snap..I didn't know that was going on
<Jester45> kafran, did you like the netsplit?
<hyper_ch> dan40: well, here it's a big thing :)
<dan40> Where is here? I don't even know where the America's cup is being held this year?
<MrMist> Jester45: I'm totally into the idea that precompiled OS'es saves a LOT of time. However, I need to have the possibility to play around with Gentoo as well. I'm doing lots of Gentoo-related stuff at work.
<Jester45> should be in america
<hyper_ch> dan40: Valencia, Spain
<Jester45> MrMist, you can have more than one kernel in a partition just make sure gentoo doesnt write over ubuntu's or the other way around (maybe write protect the file?)
<dan40> ah...Val-enth-e-a
<dan40> I wish I had the money to go sailing in different places around the world
<Jester45> kafran, growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=/path/to/file.iso
<hyper_ch> Jester45: america's cup is there where the last winning team came from
<hyper_ch> Jester45: and as you may know, it's a bit hard to have a sea regatta in Switzerland ^^
<dan40> hehe
<dan40> very true
<Jester45> if i won i would say i lived in Antarctica so everony would have to go up there and freeze while i stay south and warm
<hyper_ch> lake constance isn't quite suited for America's cup... but it would be fun
<MrMist> Jester45: It's easy, really. When compiling the kernel, Gentoo doesn't automatically put it in the /boot partition. One has to copy it there. So there's no real risk involved :D
<dan40> there was some talk about having it in San Francisco, where I used to live, many years ago. The bay has a huge sailing history and culture. It would be well received.
<MrMist> "If you're going to saaaan fraaan siscooo"
<dan40> oh no ...not singing
<MrMist> <- singing out loud
<Jester45> they should do it where i live, missouri the river would make the race fun
<dan40> I am sure everyone would jump at the chance to put their $100 million dollar boats in the river
<Jester45> yep :)
<Jester45> i would
<MrMist> 100$ million? :|
<MrMist> On BOATS?
<Jester45> not boats they spend it on a boat
<dan40> well they usually have a backup too.
<MrMist> Either way... I'm just baffled by the simple amount of money involved
<dan40> It a big deal...
<dan40> The boats are SUPER high tech. The bleeding edge of design.
<MrMist> Here I'm scratching my head about what to do.. Trying to get hold of an apartment in Oslo, but it seems to expensive for me...
<MrMist> and that's like... 250-300k $ !?
<MrMist> dan40: I don't doubt it. But it still seems a LOT of cash.
<hyper_ch> I wouldn't say no to that cash
<MrMist> I'm a math guy... I'm taking a masters degree in it:P And there's no denying the fact that money drives much of the research being done...
<MrMist> BUT... the research for what? Creating faster boats?
<MrMist> Or creating faster cars? (in the case of Formula1 etc.)
<Jester45> or intel making a 80 core cpu?
<MrMist> Jester45: Now, THAT research I can understand :) But a CPU is more a tool than a new engine
<dan40> yes, popular hull design definately takes influence from America's cup designed boats.
<MrMist> dan40: Jester45: Actually, I'm studying splines. The fundamental basis in designing boat hulls etc :P
<dan40> Most of the money, like formula 1, comes from Corp sponsors. In the cas of Alinghi, I think its british telecom and UBS
<MrMist> dan40: Yeah. It probably does. Guess there's lots of money to be made by tuning engines new ways etc. too.
<MrMist> One should be able to use some of it when making new engines etc.
<dan40> yep
<dan40> darn, the only thing I am finding on stepping uses Gnome
<dan40> whats the command to see what kernel I am using?
<Jester45> uname -r
<dan40> ah ..k. got it. thanks
<MrMist> Anyone installed XUbuntu with a separate boot-partition ?
<grazie> MrMist: yep
<Enola_Gay> hi all
<Enola_Gay> Does xubuntu have the same update manager like Ubuntu?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> its doesnt have the notifier but it still auto updates
<Enola_Gay> Which mail client is used? Where can I see the main differences/features of Xubuntu?
<Enola_Gay> How?
<Jester45> and haas the little program that you can manually check for updates
<Jester45> mozilla-thunardbird is used
<Jester45> thunderbird*
<Enola_Gay> Ubuntu has an auto updater too but only for security updates if you activate it.
<Enola_Gay> So how this works without notify?
<Jester45> it will auto install them but not tell you
* grazie prefers thunarbird :)
<Enola_Gay> All possible updates?
<Enola_Gay> :)
<Jester45> umm i think so
<Jester45> i dont use them i use a cron job
<Jester45> or tab what ever you wanna call it
<Enola_Gay> Does it use the network manager?
<Enola_Gay> What are the penalties?
<b52lap> hi
<b52lap> i got this error  network-admin
<b52lap> (network-admin:16125): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<hyper_ch> Jester45: auto-updater in xubuntu??? where?
<hyper_ch> dvd decrypter rocks :)
<Jester45> hyper_ch, you might want to look at synatic a bit more it has options to auto download and install
<Jester45> i like the auto download my self
<hyper_ch> Jester45: auto-install is not activated by default and neither is auto-download
<hyper_ch> and then, I don't use synaptic ;)
<Jester45> yea... but it still has it
<Jester45> nor do i
<Jester45> i used it once
<Jester45> i was looking for games
<hyper_ch> Jester45: the way you said it it sounded like it will auto-download and auto-install
<Jester45> and it has a batter layout
<Jester45> there is 2 options
<Jester45> or 3
<Enola_Gay> auto updater is very important imho or at least notification
<Jester45> no auto anything auto downoad but no install or auto download and autoinstall
<hyper_ch> Enola_Gay: auto-update isn't important
<Enola_Gay> not for nerds and geeks
<Jester45> Enola_Gay, hyper_ch is right its not important at all
<Enola_Gay> but for normal people
<hyper_ch> Enola_Gay: I check everyday for updates... just a habit from the pre-releases where there are everyday updates :)
<Jester45> its a very nice addition
<Enola_Gay> you are a nerd :-D
<hyper_ch> Enola_Gay: hmmm, you use linux... that would qualify you as a geek
<Jester45> dependson how you are using "use linux"
<Enola_Gay> I know, but I want to install Linux on Computers of normal people like my mother and so on :)
<Jester45> somepeople use linux without knowing that you replaced windows
<Enola_Gay> that's the plan
<hyper_ch> Jester45: normal is what the average does
<Jester45> im above normal
<hyper_ch> Jester45: and the average number of people don't use linux
<hyper_ch> Jester45: hence you are not normal when using linux
<Jester45> the normal linux user is a geek
<hyper_ch> yeah
<Enola_Gay> I know but I think Linux is perfect for Newbies since is secure and has everything they need
<hyper_ch> "normality" depends on your reference group
<Jester45> but there is an increasing amount of those geeks replace windows on peoples machines for them
<Enola_Gay> and in many cases easier to manager because of app updates and so on
<hyper_ch> Enola_Gay: it is by design more secure than windows... but that won't stop you from making it open like windows if you want to
<Jester45> yea i say dependingon what they do its a lot simpler than windows because of the package manger with updates
<Jester45> like run wine with root powers :)
<hyper_ch> Jester45: I also think that the repos make it simpler and and more secure as you know those are trusted packages
<Jester45> i dont trust them :)
<hyper_ch> right now ripping dvds with wine+dvddecrypter
<Jester45> hyper_ch, why not just use acidrip
<hyper_ch> Jester45: dunno... I just know how to handle dvd decrypter even with some scratched dvds
<Jester45> i think acidrip is much better
<Jester45> because it uses mencoder
<Jester45> and mencoder is god of encoding
<hyper_ch> Jester45: it's ripping... not encoding
<Jester45> are you making an iso ? or avi
<hyper_ch> wohoo, gpl3 is out
<hyper_ch> iso
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> well, you could use dd then
<Jester45> :) its simple
<hyper_ch> Jester45: not with scratched dvds
<Jester45> dont scratch your dvds
<hyper_ch> I didn't...
<hyper_ch> that happened on its own
<hyper_ch> ^^
<Jester45> or better yet, use torents to get a new copy :)
<Jester45> well im off to work
<b52lap> any one got an idea               xhost
<b52lap> xhost:  unable to open display "0:0"
<hyper_ch> now that was interesting
<ed__> does anyone here have experience setting up and getting to work nomachine NX server?
<ed__> does anyone have experience setting up and getting to work nomachine NX server?
<not_Jester45> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<geck0> does anyone know how to add the "activity meter", like ubuntu has, to Xubuntu
<geck0> so when I click a program, in the task bar it will say "starting firefox..." for instance?
<cheeseboy> can i limit the amount of ram a program uses?
<TheSheep_> cheeseboy: man ulimit
<BFTD> I have a PDF document and i want to take a page out of it and place it in its own PDF document
<TheSheep_> BFTD: pdfcrop
<hyper_ch> huhu TheSheep_
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: did you know WAP hacking is easy?
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: it's normal html
<BFTD> !info pdfcrop
<ubotu> Package pdfcrop does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<BFTD> ?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: sorry, I meant WPA :)
<BFTD> TheSheep_ where do I get that program?
<TheSheep_> BFTD: nevermind, use pdftk
<BFTD> ah thaks TheSheep_
<TheSheep_> BFTD: 'burst' will spliti t into singlep ages
<BFTD> TheSheep_ are you having a brain fart?
<tinin> hi, what should i change to fix the sreen resulution
<tinin> during boot
<tinin> I've got an old monitor and i need to set vga=789
<tinin> but i can't find where do i need to change it
<maxamillion> tinin: that should be in your grub.conf
<tinin> ok
<TheSheep_> maxamillion: you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<tinin> yeah
<tinin> i couln't find grub.conf
<maxamillion> TheSheep_: yeah ... that too
<maxamillion> :P
<maxamillion> sorry
<maxamillion> i get my files mixed up
<tinin> does anyone have an 800x600 monitor?
<tinin> I may have found where it fits in ## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the alternatives
<tinin> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
* maxamillion is currently using a 1660x1050 monitor
<tinin> # defoptions=quiet splash locale=es_ES
<maxamillion> tinin: just add vga=789 at the end of the line for the one that loads the kernel
<tinin> aaaah thanx
<tinin> i thoght i had to uncomment that
<tinin> oh
<tinin> now i can see the boot sccreen, but only one part, it seems bigger than my screen
<tinin> but this is better
<maxamillion> tinin: well ... as long as things are improving :)
<tinin> yeah, now if i had internet on it, it would be great
<tinin> but it does not seem to "just work" with my router
<maxamillion> tinin: yeah, thats because xubuntu and your router both are set to negotiate via dhcp by default
<tinin> I need this pc for my mother and i was learning xfce. Is there any tool to change net parameters?
<tinin> I mean any other than the "network settings"
<hyper_ch> tinin: what's not working there?
<vidd_laptop> tinin, you CAN set it manually by configuring the /etc/network/interfaces file
<tinin> I copied there all the settings from the other pc i run (with kubuntu) except that i set up a different ip
<tinin> Is there any way to know what happens
<tinin> ping
<tinin> netstat
<tinin> ifconfig
<tinin> ?
<vidd_laptop> tinin, are you using the network-admin tool?
<vidd_laptop> or are you manually editing the config file?
<tinin> srorry, i come back in a min
<tinin> here, i was searching for another cable to conect the xubuntu pc, because right now i need to unplug my pc from the net to connect the old one
<tinin> vidd_laptop i was using the network-admin tool
<tinin> i did not know where that config file was
<vidd_laptop> that is fine
<vidd_laptop> do you want the "old" computer to have a static ip?
<tinin> yes
<tinin> i think
<tinin> it would be better for amule
<vidd_laptop> ok....what is the ip address of your gateway?
<vidd_laptop> that would be the ip address of the router
<tinin> 192.168.1.1
<tinin> yes
<vidd_laptop> ....
<tinin> but
<tinin> it does not connect to the router
<vidd_laptop> out of curiosity...what is the ip address of your modem?
<tinin> each time i put that on firefox
<tinin> ip address of your modem?
<tinin> how should it look like?
<tinin> its a router
<vidd_laptop> ok...then never mind about that....
<vidd_laptop> open a terminal....
<vidd_laptop> is your network on eth0 or something else?
<tinin> sorry i only need to see some light about this, because it just don't work and i dont knw where to star
<tinin> wait
<tinin> i haven't got it connected now
<tinin> if i connect i should disconnect this
<tinin> so it would be great just to hear your opinion about what is happening
<tinin> just tell me what to do now
<vidd_laptop> what is your network card's name?
<tinin> should i know it ?
<tinin> with ifconfig?
<vidd_laptop> eth0, eth1.....?
<tinin> eth0
<cellofellow> ls /dev/eth*
<tinin> cellofellow it tells me "no such file or directory"
<tinin> maybe because it is not connected to the router right now?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: same here
<maxamillion> tinin: no, i think that's just not a valid command
<tinin> 'ahhh
<tinin> ok
<cellofellow> me too
<cellofellow> I thought eth0 was in /dev. Must be somewhere else.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: i believe what you wanted was "ls /dev/ | grep eth" but ... apparently eth isn't in /dev
* maxamillion doesn't know why ....
<maxamillion> ahhh
<vidd_laptop> tinin, AFTER you  plug that computer in....
<tinin> ok
<tinin> tell
<cellofellow> maxamillion: it isn't in /dev. Where is it then? It used to be. That was Edgy I guess though.
<vidd_laptop> type sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<cellofellow> does locate index /dev ?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: i'm on debian etch ... its not there either
<tinin> and then?
<vidd_laptop> enjoy the internet
<tinin> ahhh
<tinin> i hope so
<cellofellow> maxamillion: what kernel?
<tinin> mom will be grateful
<tinin> coming back to tell
<maxamillion> cellofellow: 2.6.18
<cellofellow> I got 2.6.20
<cellofellow> I'm now confused. Where did the eth device go?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: i don't know ... i am looking now
<Pumpernickel> cellofellow, maxamillion: http://www.redhat.com/archives/guinness-list/2002-October/msg00031.html
<Lectus> Hello! I tried to install IceWM on Xubuntu, but not all the programs that appear on XFCE menu appear on ICEWM menu. Can anyone help me fixing it? Or can anyone recommend a IceWM-centric distro? I'd prefer to have Xubuntu with IceWM installed and configured though. Thanks!
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: ah, thanks .... so its kinda like the net devices are managed by a HAL style steup
<cellofellow> Pumpernickel: ok. That makes more sense now. I suppose you can have more network devices, and do more with them, when they are in that /etc thing.
<cellofellow> is there a cli word processor? A rich text editor in curses or something like that?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: lemme check
<maxamillion> cellofellow: not that i know of ... might as well learn Latex for formatting ;)
<cellofellow> ok
<maxamillion> cellofellow: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/Info/Misc/LaTeX-Tutorial/LaTeX-Home.html
<maxamillion> cellofellow: its something i keep telling myself i will learn, but then i continue to use abiword because i am lazy
<cellofellow> :) :/
<cellofellow> LaTeX sounds so complicated.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yeah, i don't doubt it is
<tinin_> no luck :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27855/
<tinin_> that's what i get from sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<tinin_> and my interfaces file
<tinin_> any other thing i can look up for?
<maxamillion> i'm out! gotta run
<geck0> howdy
<vidd_laptop> tinin_, you do not have the box set with a static ip....
<geck0> got a couple quick questions if anyone can help-
<tinin_> ok
<cellofellow> !ask | geck0
<ubotu> geck0: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tinin_> maybe not now
<geck0> 1. why can't I just click and drag to make a box around several icons to select them
<tinin_> I tried all combinations i could vidd_laptop
<cellofellow> 1. Cause XFCE isn't a full-featured desktop. It's more lightweight, and that is a "full feature".
<cellofellow> geck0: next?
<tinin_> should i try again with it as static?
<vidd_laptop> tinin_, you need to change "dhcp" in your /etc/network/interfaces file to "static"
<geck0> ah ok, so there is no way to add that feature?
<cellofellow> not without coding it in yourself.
<geck0> k
<vidd_laptop> and then its hould work
<tinin_> ok
<geck0> next question, I tried to configure my time to auto update according to some servers after searching for how to do it
<geck0> but it doesn't seem to be working?
<cellofellow> geck0: are the ntp packages installed? If they are, just checking the box in time-admin should work.
<tinin_> but i'll do it from the network tool, cause it's easier for me
<tinin_> back again
<geck0> I think they are, how do I check?
<geck0> I've already done the thing where I click "keep synchronized with internet servers" and it asks if I want to add NTP support, and I chose yes
<geck0> I have 2 servers checked in the "Select Servers" menu, however it says it's 1:30am right now. and its 5:00 PM =P
<geck0> Also, the Synchronize now option is greyed out (like I can't click on it), if that means anything
<cellofellow> geck0: what timezone did you set?
<geck0> America/Chicago
<cellofellow> should work. Is your BIOS set to UTC?
<geck0> eek I don't know, how can I check?
<geck0> I know how to get to the BIOS screen
<cellofellow> dunno
<geck0> hmm OK, I'm toying around with BIOS settings now
<geck0> Well, I don't see any options that have a UTC in them
<geck0> hmm I guess I'll just set the clock manually then and not worry about synchronizing it. Third Question: I've heard about pre-linking and readahead, do any of you know how to use these options, so I could potentially shorten the load time of firefox/open office, etc?
<geck0> heh you might think this is funny...I changed my clock in the BIOS, and it was set to 2001.  Now when I booted up xubuntu again, it says /dev/sda1 has gone 2285 days without being checked, check forced.
<vidd_laptop> tinin_, survey says?
<tinin_>  well i changed to static ip and tried sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<tinin_>  and nothing
<tinin_>  i even rebooted and tried agan and nothing
<tinin_> I got this error when i log into xfce"Could not look up for internet address for pcpunk... It may be possible to correct the problem by adding pcpunk to the file /etc/hosts on your system"
<tinin_> it's weird, Is maybe that the network card does not work well? i've got another to put there
<tinin_> survey says command not found
<vidd_laptop> tinin_, on that pc, check the /etc/resolv.conf
<tinin_> ah
<vidd_laptop> make sure the ip address is 192.168.1.1 and NOT 127.0.0.1
<tinin_> there it says
<cellofellow> geck0: don't worry about that. UTC means that UNIX expects the harware clock to be set to UTC, which is the same as Greenwich Mean Time.
<tinin_> nameserver 80.58.61.250
<tinin_> nameserver 80.58.61.254
<cellofellow> geck0: so set the BIOS (hardware) clock to UTC, and then your timezone thing should check out.
<tinin_> domain pcpunk-domain
<tinin_> that's all
<tinin_> those are the dns i put on the network tool
<vidd_laptop> is that your dns servers?
<tinin_> yes
<tinin_> i think
<tinin_> i copied from the pc running kubuntu
<tinin_> that is what resolv.cof says
<vidd_laptop> if you set it to your gateway, then it will pass the correct stuff to your box
<tinin_> how?
<tinin_> how should resolv.conf look like?
<slow-motion> n8
<cellofellow> I have a DNS mirror/server on 192.168.0.3, so my resolv.conf points to that. My router is 192.168.0.2 and my gateway is 192.168.0.1.
<cellofellow> I use DHCP from the server to set my IP (which is still always the same) and my gateway, etc.
<tinin_> this is what my ifconfig says
<tinin_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27875/
<tinin_> i'm like a blind in the jungle
#xubuntu 2007-06-30
<tinin_> well, tomorrow i'll try with the other network card
<tinin_> i think i've learned too much weird words
<tinin_> i'm going to google those files
<tinin_> btw, i used alternate cd to install xubuntu, does the desktop cd recognize this things? will i have internet from a live cd?
<cellofellow> you may
<vidd_laptop> you can try it
<tinin_> yeah
<tinin_> downloading
<huascar80> hi, just installed xubuntu... is there any way of making the applications menu bigger? it is SO small...
<huascar80> especially the icons
<huascar80> :-/
<huascar80> :-(
<huascar80> plz
<huascar80> :-((
<vidd_laptop> what is your resolution set at?
<huascar80> 1280
<huascar80> i mean is it even possible? i've been searching the control panel upside down!
<vidd_laptop> set your resolution lower
<huascar80> guess that's a workaround (and i appreciate ayway) but not a solution
<geck0> does anyone know how to use preload?
<geck0> I did sudo apt-get install preload
<geck0> But where do I set which applications I want to preload?
<TheSheep_> geck0: I think it works dynamically
<TheSheep_> geck0: that is, it "learns"
<geck0> sorry, can you put that in stupid people terms?
<geck0> ok thanks =P
<geck0> hehe
<TheSheep_> geck0: look into /etc/preload.conf
<geck0> k I found it
<geck0> so I don't set up which applications it will preload or anything, it will just go automatically right?
<TheSheep_> geck0: yes
<geck0> ok, thanks for your help TheSheep!
<geck0> is there a good place to find themes for xubuntu?
<kalikiana> geck0, http://xfce-look.org/ :)
<geck0> thanks =)
<geck0> how do I remove applications from the applications menu?
<geck0> by the way, sorry for all the silly questions, I'm brand new to linux/xubuntu =)
<Eric> Hello
<geck0> hi
<Eric> We can get help here?
<geck0> I'm trying to get help too =) sometimes people respond
<geck0> so ask away hehe
<Eric> Oh, okay
<Eric> Thanks
<Eric> If anyone is listening: I
<Eric> am running Xubuntu 7.04 and need to know how to connect to WLAN
<geck0> eric: try reading this, it may help
<geck0> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/WLAN_Autodetect
<Eric> Ah thank you kind sir
<Eric> I'll try to get this workin
<geck0> good luck =)
<cellofellow> !wifi | Eric
<ubotu> Eric: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* scizzo raises hand for asking a question or two
<scizzo> I have been following the instructions on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28Nvidia.29
<scizzo> however....they are saying that if I want to get this session started with the preferences I got I need to go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions and then to Startup Programs -> New and add a new session
<scizzo> however....to me that sounds like normal ubuntu path not the xfce path
<scizzo> so....my question is pretty much if there is such a session editing in xfce?
<TheSheep_> scizzo: settings->autostarted applications
<cellofellow> scizzo: and in some things the good-old text editor.
<scizzo> hehe.. :)
<scizzo> thanks guys...worked just fine
<scizzo> :)
<vidd_laptop> geck0, what do you need help with?
<TheSheep_> geck0: the menu is created from files in /usr/share/applications
<TheSheep_> geck0: you can add 'Hidden: true' to any of these files to make them not appear in the menu
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep_, how do we add things there to have them show up if they are not there already?
<TheSheep_> vidd_laptop: well, create a new .desktop file...
<TheSheep_> vidd_laptop: the spec is at freedekstop.org, but you should be able to ltell by just looking
<vidd_laptop> where is the file stored?
<vidd_laptop> hey GrueTamer
<vidd_laptop> how goes it?
<Xs1t0ry> Anyone: After choosing Xubuntu in Grub the screen goes black and the loading icon appears but nothing ever happens. Suggestions for troubleshooting?
<vidd_laptop> Xs1t0ry, is there other items in grub?
<Xs1t0ry> vidd_laptop: only the memtest and windows xp
<vidd_laptop> Xs1t0ry, is it possible that the install failed?
<Xs1t0ry> vidd_laptop: no because after the install, PC restarted and i went into fine, then after discovering WLAN didnt work, i went to windows to see how to fix it. when i tried to go back to fix it, i ran into this problem -- it's not starting
<vidd_laptop> hrm...strang
<Xs1t0ry> yes i cant figure it out
<vidd_laptop> Xs1t0ry, did you install anything on the windows side?
<Xs1t0ry> no
<vidd_laptop> Xs1t0ry, when the loading icon comes on, hit <ctrl><alt><f4>{i think} to see what system messages say
<Xs1t0ry> ok, be back in 5 mins
<Xs1t0ry> thanks
<Xs1t0ry> vidd_laptop: i tried it but it just brought me to a console
<vidd_laptop> one of the tty's will show system messages
<Xs1t0ry> all i saw was tty4 written at the top
<Xs1t0ry> what am i looking for?
<vidd_laptop> for the last command
<Xs1t0ry> ok but to be clear, it isnt the loading screen that says xubuntu with the bar, it is the black screen after that which has the loading icon circle (the *buntu vers of the windows hourglass)
<Xs1t0ry> does that make any diff?
<vidd_laptop> something that should be loading is not...and to fix it, we need to know what it is
<vidd_laptop> try tty1...i cant remember which one it is
<vidd_laptop> =\
<Xs1t0ry> try it?
<Xs1t0ry> what do you mean?
<Xs1t0ry> i type that in the cmd line?
<vidd_laptop> see if <ctrl><alt><f1> shows the commands as they are loaded
<Xs1t0ry> ok brb
<vidd_laptop> wb Xs1t0ry
<vidd_laptop> anything?
<Xs1t0ry> vidd: in tty1 it stops at 'running boot scripts' or something like that and it brackets says '/etc/r.local' or something
<Xs1t0ry> in tty8 it says loading console fonts and keyboard stuff when it stops responsding
<Xs1t0ry> tty2-7 are just blank consoles
<Xs1t0ry> and if i press enter it allows me to enter my username and password in the console and will log me in
<Xs1t0ry> but only in the console, never to the desktop
<vidd_laptop> do there is an issue with your desktop.....
<Xs1t0ry> yes it doesnt seem to be loading
<Xs1t0ry> which ive never heard of
<Xs1t0ry> its like bsod from boot
<Xs1t0ry> like having hands but no eyes... advice?
<Lanken> I have a Xubuntu Dapper install whose kernel is too primitive for me to install modem drivers.
<Lanken> can I download kernel sources or the next version of the kernel?
<Xs1t0ry> lanken: you can upgrade up to 7.04 now i think
<Lanken> Xs1t0ry: the trouble is I don't have any bandwidth
<Lanken> Xs1t0ry: I'm on dial-up
<Xs1t0ry> lanken: do you have a dual-boot?
<Lanken> Xs1t0ry: and I need to upgrade the kernel if I want Xubuntu to have any connnectivity at all.
<Lanken> Xs1t0ry: I have an XP machine next to it that has dial-up
<Xs1t0ry> Lanken: can't you mount the latest vers and then put it on your machine?
<Lanken> Xs1t0ry: the latest version of what?
<Xs1t0ry> Lanken: the kernel/whole OS
<vidd_laptop> basically, i think your desktop needs to be restarted....
<Lanken> Xs1t0ry: I'm sure I could if I had the bandwidth to download the new version of the kernel/whole OS
<Xs1t0ry> Lanken: what i mean is use your xp machine to d/l it and then burn it
<vidd_laptop> Xs1t0ry, from comand line, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Xs1t0ry> Lanken: or does your xp machine not have enough bandwidth?
<Lanken> Xs1t0ry: the XP machine has dial-up too.
<Xs1t0ry> Lanken: shit. i would say order a new disk by snail mail but that takes 6-8 weeks
<Xs1t0ry> vidd_laptop: ok ill try that one sec
<Lanken> rofl.
<Lanken> Xs1t0ry: in two weeks I'll have bandwidth again.
<Xs1t0ry> Lanken: how so?
<mrigns_> Lanken: hey, long time no see :D
<Lanken> mrigns_: hey dude.
<Xs1t0ry> vidd: it will work with xubuntu also even though the desktop environment is xfce?
<Lanken> mrigns_: I've been in #linguistics.
<mrigns_> 1337 :D
<Lanken> mrigns_: your scrollback will tell you that I have dial-up here -_-
<Lanken> but I do have a sweet new thinkpad yay.
<vidd_laptop> Lanken, why do you need to update the kernel?
<mrigns_> X)
<Lanken> vidd_laptop: the kernel I have (which came with a 6.06 iso) is too old to use the drivers for my software modem.
<mrigns_> Lanken: I'm back idling. cya around
<vidd_laptop> so you have no broadbrand?
<Lanken> vidd_laptop: right.
<vidd_laptop> do you have dial-up?
<Lanken> yes, on my XP box.
<vidd_laptop> so why dont you do this....(man i hate suggesting this!)
<vidd_laptop> on your xp box, set up internet connection sharing....
<vidd_laptop> connect your linux box to it via a crossover cable....
<vidd_laptop> then edit your sources.list file to edgy....
<vidd_laptop> then sudo apt-get (or aptitude if you prefer) update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lanken> I don't think I have a crossover cable.
<vidd_laptop> do you have a router?
<Lanken> I can look for a cat5 cable and maybe mod it.
<Lanken> no, no router
<Lanken> no reason for any of that gunk in a house without broadband
<Lanken> until now
<Lanken> (actually, connection-sharing sounds neat, I should tell my dad about that)
* vidd_laptop works for a dial-up ISP
<Lanken> neat.
<vidd_laptop> Xs1t0ry, any luck?
<Xs1t0ry> vidd: desktop flashed on the screen for a split second then went back to the loading screen again
<Xs1t0ry> however I think i mightve turned on the remote login
<Xs1t0ry> where can i find the command to turn it off in the console?
<vidd_laptop> idn
<Xs1t0ry> remote login seems like an explanation anyways
<Xs1t0ry> ?
<vidd_laptop> it is possible...i never used it
<Xs1t0ry> in the options i mustve checked 'enable remote login'
<Xs1t0ry> thats the only thing i changed, before that it worked
<vidd_laptop> Lanken, you might be able to use a regular cable
<vidd_laptop> Xs1t0ry, if that is all you changed, then it is the likely cause
<Xs1t0ry> vidd: yea i changed it because i was curious
<Xs1t0ry> vidd: now i need to figure out how to turn it back
<Lanken> vidd_laptop: I actually don't have any cat5 at all.
<Lanken> vidd_laptop: thanks for the education though.
<vidd_laptop> you have wireless Lanken ?
<Lanken> vidd_laptop: both machines have internal wireless cards
<Lanken> vidd_laptop: the linux laptop has an intel card, so hopefully it's easy to get working under linux.
<vidd_laptop> Lanken, then try to steal a neighbor's broadband
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<Lanken> vidd_laptop: rofl.
<Lanken> vidd_laptop: we have dial-up because we're in the boonies.
<vidd_laptop> gee.... Lanken are you in virginia by chace?
<Lanken> vidd_laptop: New Hampshire
<Lanken> vidd_laptop: it's pretty remote.
<vidd_laptop> if both of your computers have wifi...then set up an ad-hok network, and send the ICS over that Lanken
<Lanken> vidd_laptop: can you do that?  you don't need a router?
<vidd_laptop> Lanken, no...that is why its called "ad-hok"
<vidd_laptop> lol
<R[a] ndom> ad hoc
<vidd_laptop> R[a] ndom, i never said i could spell =] 
<R[a] ndom> s'aight.  I'm just a big correction nazi.
<R[a] ndom> ok, only sometimes
<R[a] ndom> apparently ad hoc translates to "for this purpose"
<R[a] ndom> I don't see how that describes a peer to peer connection
<vidd_laptop> its a "for this purpose" network connection (this being purposely undefined)
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<Lanken> grrr...does xubuntu ship build-essential in the iso?
<vidd_laptop> idk
<Lanken> what's the relevant metapackage called?
<Lanken> build-essential?
<vidd_laptop> i guess....
<vidd_laptop> idk
<Catoptromancy>  [21:58]  Lanken: grrr...does xubuntu ship build-essential in the iso?
<Catoptromancy> no
<Catoptromancy> i need to sudo aptitude install it
<vidd_laptop> k-lined?
<agentnoob> what happened to #ubuntu?
<agentnoob> !ubotu #ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<agentnoob> !ubotu irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<vidd_laptop> looks like there was a flood attack
<agentnoob> yeah something not right
<Chikubu> hi ppl, ive lost my gui on boot...i don't get a what i think is the gdm greet screen with logon, i just get a plain terminal logon, which i have to run startx to get my desktop back, ive looked at the gdm.conf file and it looks ok, suggestions on how i can get the greeter back on boot?
<Chikubu> this happened after a distro upgrade of about 118 megs
<vidd_laptop> Chikubu, check your boot script...
<vidd_laptop> it is possible that it is missing startx
<vidd_laptop> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<vidd_laptop> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Chikubu> what does the command cat /ect/fstab do??
<tonyyarusso> Chikubu: lists the contents of the file located at /etc/fstab
<tonyyarusso> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Chikubu> and if your fstab file is mising or doesnt exist?
<tonyyarusso> Chikubu: similar to opening it a text editor read-only, kinda.
<tonyyarusso> Chikubu: then you have a mighty interesting situation....  Note that it's /etc, not /ect.
<Chikubu> ah heck i found it
<Chikubu> my contacts need cleaning ugg
<Chikubu> im having a problem at boot...i used to get a gui logon, but now all i get is terminal logon, with some kinit errors referencing /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Chikubu> i can logon at the terminal login and run startx to get my desktop
<Chikubu> but id like the old behaviour back
<Chikubu> there are a bunch of bug reports about this but no solutions
<tonyyarusso> I haven't heard about it frankly, so I doubt I can help on that one.  (UUID is still a mystery to me)
<Chikubu> fstab file has refrences to my hard drive commented out - - -/dev/hda1 and hada5 and looks like UUID referneces instead...i wonder if the upgrade switched them
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<Chikubu> the line # /dev/hda1  is replaced with a long UUID=yadayadayda  or so it seems....dare i switch them around?
<tonyyarusso> You could try - it wouldn't be the "preferred" way of doing things, but it may be a temporary workaround until you find a real solution.
<Chikubu> ah well i can always run tirc hehe
<Chikubu> here goes nuthin
<Chikubu> there is a fstab.pre-uuid right below it, but nothing much in it but a comment
<Chikubu> ah well reboot time
<cellofellow> next time tell Chikabu about !uuid
<tonyyarusso> cellofellow: good catch - a moment too late :S  Thanks.
<Jester45> i keep saying
<Jester45> ubotu need to have some sort of wb message
<Jester45> so that only register users (no spam) can tell it to tell a message to the person
<Jester45> so like this case when chikubu come back ubotu would say right away, cellofellow wanted you to know !uuid
<cellofellow> good idea
<Jester45> but...
<tonyyarusso> Jester45: There actually is such a function already written - it's just not in ubotu at this time.
<Jester45> nobody likes me
<shirish> guys how do I enable compiz in xubuntu gutsy?
<cellofellow> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cellofellow> try the other channel
<vidd_laptop> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<shirish> oh ok thanx guys
<shirish> cellofellow: the thing is I'm running xfce & can't find desktop effects in xfce , but if you guys feel ubunut+1 is the correct place to ask that question, will do so
<cellofellow> desktop effects in xfce4 are limited to transparent windows.
<hyper_ch> hiho
<Hansel> For some reason every single window I open has the same window title... the letter o... any way I can get it to use whatever the default should be for each application I open?
<Hansel> or what setting I may have jacked up?
<j1mc> Hansel: is the o in the upper left-corner?
<Hansel> yes
<j1mc> click it.  :)
<Hansel> ...a dot gets filled in... ?
<j1mc> yeah... sorta.  with it filled in, look in your lower-right corner
<Hansel> ah... okay, I'm retarded... lol
<j1mc> ... of your screen.
<j1mc> it takes the app you're using, and puts it in all of your virtual desktops
<Hansel> I feel unworthy asking for help to get my wireless working now.. .hhehe
<j1mc> haha
<j1mc> i can try to help with that if you'd like
<Hansel> I have a Cisco wireless card... Aironet 350
<j1mc> ok
<Hansel> it can detect the card cause all the lights come on...
<Hansel> I just cant get an IP from my wireless router.
<Hansel> I have WEP enabled.  I just want to be able to scan for local networks as opposed to having to type it all in manually.
<j1mc> hmmm...
<hyper_ch> why use WEP?
<Hansel> when I go into Network Settings I see 2 wireless connections wifi0 and eth1... I believe eth1 is the one it should be.
<j1mc> what version of xubuntu are you using?
<Hansel> I could use WPA or something else...
<Hansel> uhm... Fiesty?
<Hansel> I just want to be able to scan for networks... so no matter what encryption they are using I can pick and choose.
<Hansel> right now I'm not connected to anything and the lights are flashing like bonkers.
<j1mc> so, do you know the command, "sudo iwlist eth1 scan"?
<Hansel> status and activity lights...
<Hansel> k... its just showing 1... the ESSID is baby.  Mine is pigvomit... it isnt in the list.  :(
<Hansel> ooh... I ran it again and it showed up!
<j1mc> ok... and it says the key is on?
<Hansel> Encryption key:on
<j1mc> yeah
<Hansel> is there a way I can get this to show up in the gui interface?  I am giving this to my dad and he can't handle a command line...
<j1mc> i'm not sure what types of encryption this works on, and what it doesn't work on, but...
<hyper_ch> Hansel: the only secure thing I know is Radius
<j1mc> hyper_ch: what is Radius?
<hyper_ch> Radius server so that even the login connection thing will be encrypted
<j1mc> ah
<hyper_ch> WPA can "easily" be hacked because the handshake part is not encrypted
<hyper_ch> !bug 1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<j1mc> Hansel: if you want this to be done by a gui, then you'd probably want to use network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in jl "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<j1mc> network-manager-gnome has some gnome-libs that it depends on, and xubunteros don't like that.  :)  ... but, it's better than nothing for those who need a gui for now.
<Hansel> jlmc - k... I'm apt-getting it now... or attempting to anyhow.
<j1mc> Hansel: how are you connected to the internet now?
<topcat1027> can somebody help me... when i go into add remove programs, all the programs say i can't download them, my hardware doesn't support it, blabla
<Hansel> I connected the cable to my laptop... google comes up but apt-get is attempting to pull from us.archive.ubuntu.com and stalling out...
<hyper_ch> Hansel: can you ping anything?
<Hansel> yeah... google responds
<Hansel> I pull up firefox and it loads fine.
<hyper_ch> Hansel: maybe the that server is down
<hyper_ch> Hansel: you know, this can happen ;)
<Hansel> always to me... :(
<Hansel> heh
<j1mc> topcat1027: can you post the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file in http://pastebin.ca ?
<hyper_ch> Hansel: replace "us" with "ch"
<hyper_ch> Hansel: and test if that works
<Hansel> k... lemme pull up my sources.list
<hyper_ch> Hansel: just a couple of minutes ago I looked if there are updates on the swiss servers
<Hansel> running apt-get update... hold
<hyper_ch> and ..... ?
<j1mc> sorry, but i need to go to bed.  take care, all
<Hansel> strange... I updated my sources.list then ran apt-get update and its stalling out on us.archive.ubuntu.com even though I replaced them all with ch.
<hyper_ch> hmmm, that is really strange
<hyper_ch> are you sure you have replaced them all=?
<Hansel> yeah...
<Hansel> very odd
<Hansel> my laptop has a mind of its own
<hyper_ch> cool ;)
<hyper_ch> ai
<Hansel> heh.
<Hansel> now I cant apt-get gnome-network-manager...
<Hansel> err... I guess thats probably because its network-manager-gnome, huh?  hehe
<Hansel> I'm retarded tonight
* cheeseboy , : ( sleep ) | : ( Friday, June 29, 2007. 13:39:25 ) Xlack v2.1
<hyper_ch> ???
<bart_17> hi
<vinze> Hi
<bart_17> vinze: i have an amd k62-500, 256 ram, 8.7Gb HD, do you think i can run xubuntu fiesty decently on this pc?
<hyper_ch> yes, I think so
<hyper_ch> bart_17: yes
<bart_17> does xubuntu play mp3's out of the box?
<bart_17> thanx
<vinze> No
<vinze> But it's not difficult to add support
<hyper_ch> bart_17: but it can be easily made to play them
<vinze> http://www.xubuntu.org/get#requirements
<bart_17> ok.. i'm a noob
<vinze> No problem :D
<hyper_ch> bart_17: just add the medibuntu repository and fetch the codecs :)
<AlexC> No
<vinze> hyper_ch, what's wrong with Gstreamer?
<vinze> (Except that gxine doesn't use it ;)
<hyper_ch> vinze: I don't use it
<vinze> I always see this medibuntu repo mentioned but I have never used it and I'm playing an MP3 right now
<bart_17> would i be able to do it even without an internet connection?
<vinze> Well, you'd have to download it from somewhere else
<hyper_ch> vinze: medibuntu repo has a few things more than just the mp3 codecs
<vinze> But I suppose you'll then also be downloading the Xubuntu CD somewhere else
<vinze> hyper_ch, like what?
<vinze> You mean DVD's and stuff?
<hyper_ch> vinze: have a look at what they offer
<vinze> Oh I see
<vinze> hyper_ch, thanks
<bart_17> i can download it here, but my old pc is in the farm and we don't have an internet connection there
<vinze> OK, do you have a USB drive or anything which you could save it to?
<AlexC> can you get mp3 codecs without adding repos?
<vinze> Yeah
<vinze> AlexC, you can download the packages manually
<hyper_ch> can vlc by default play mp3s?
<bart_17> yes, i just need to know where to download and how to install
<vinze> OK, hold on a sec..
<hyper_ch> bart_17: if you download the .deb files you just double-click them on the desktop
<hyper_ch> bart_17: they are sort of like .exe files
<vinze> bart_17, what version of Xubuntu will you be using?
<bart_17> ok.. where do i get the deb files?? i fiesty
<bart_17> ok.. where do i get the deb files?? i'll be installing fiesty fiesty
<vinze> OK, I'll look it up
<bart_17> ok.. where do i get the deb files?? i'll be installing fiesty
<bart_17> thanx
<AlexC> yea
<AlexC> vlc has codecs inclosed
<hyper_ch> bart_17: http://packages.ubuntu.com  --> but those are only the official repos... so no mp3 codecs
* hyper_ch likes vlc a lot
* hyper_ch but prefers amarok for playing music
<vinze> hyper_ch, if you download vlc from there then I suppose you'll have MP3 support then
<hyper_ch> vinze: if it's enclosed I think they will play...
<hyper_ch> bart_17: how long will you still be online?
<bart_17> long, y?
<vinze> hyper_ch, only problem is the amount of dependencies when downloading it manually
<hyper_ch> I guess I'll just install xubuntu feisty in vmware and see what it fetches
<bart_17> ok, thanx
<hyper_ch> bart_17: you have no inet available after you install feisty?
<vinze> I was thinking about the "Generate Package Download Script" feature in Synaptic
* hyper_ch doesn't use synaptic
* vinze is starting VirtualBox
<bart_17> nope, as the pc is in our other house...
<bart_17> and that pc doesn't have a network card
<hyper_ch> vinze: will you install xubi feisty in a virtual box?
<hyper_ch> vinze: my cpu is currently doing massive things ;)
<vinze> I'll just run the LiveCD and generate the download script
<vinze> lol
<hyper_ch> vinze: ok ;) thx
<vinze> np
<bart_17> heya guys, where are you from if you don't mind me asking
<hyper_ch> vinze: and you can also downloadand install vlc to see whether it does actually play mp3s out of the box
<hyper_ch> bart_17: from home
<vinze> hyper_ch, yeah, that's what I planned to do first ;)
<vinze> bart_17, the Netherlansd
<vinze> *The Netherlands
<hyper_ch> Hollnder ^^
<bart_17> i'm from the philippines..
<vinze> :P
<hyper_ch> damn, my cpu is constantly at 100% ^^
<vinze> Mine too but I meant it to :P
<vinze> What're you doing?
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 531/1017GB, RAM: 996/1010MB, 157 proc's, 15.39h up
<hyper_ch> hmmm, ktorrent is running
<hyper_ch> amarok is playing music
<hyper_ch> I'm copying DVDs to my harddisk
<hyper_ch> I'm untarring downloaded torrents
<hyper_ch> that'sa bout it
<bart_17> which would be a better way to install xubuntu, with the livecd or the alternate?
<vinze> Oooo, that's about nothing :P
<hyper_ch> alternate
<vinze> I prefer the LiveCD
<hyper_ch> vinze: got an old computer
<vinze> Try doing that with WinXP :P
<hyper_ch> for installation the alternate normally gives less headache
<vinze> True
<bart_17> ok.. will be downloading the alternate then...
<vinze> Might be a bit more scary, but it's not really difficult
<bart_17> just a sec..
<vinze> hyper_ch, how did you get that sysinfo?
<hyper_ch> scary? I think it's a lot simpler than a winxp install
* vinze never did an XP install
<hyper_ch> vinze: using konversation... it's a script there
<vinze> O k
<hyper_ch> vinze: want the source?
<vinze> Nah don't bother
* vinze uses Xchat
<hyper_ch> vinze: maybe you can adapt it for xchat:    http://phpfi.com/246084
* vinze already downloaded a similar script for xchat
<vinze> Now just need to  figure out how it works ;)
<hyper_ch> dunno
<bart_17> hyper_ch: u think its easier to install ubunut than winxp??
* hyper_ch uses lots of kde appz
<hyper_ch> bart_17: yes, if the hardware is being recognized... it's a lot simpler
<bart_17> i would say that they are probably at the same
<vinze> Does Windows install as a LiveCD?
<vinze> :P
<bart_17> i am downloading xubuntu fiesty alternate now..
<hyper_ch> does windows know what a livecd is?
<vinze> ;-)
<bart_17> vinze: nope...
<bart_17> hehheheh
* hyper_ch thinks a WinXP LiveCD would probably require 2 GB Ram, P4 2.4 Ghz
<vinze> Lol
<vinze> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BartPE
<bart_17> i would disagree... probably 4gb ram, c2d 2.0Ghz ehhehe
<bart_17> i have the xubuntu fiesty livecd and booted it before.... i had one problem though
<bart_17> i could not go beyond a 640X480 screen resolution
<hyper_ch> ATI?
<vinze> That's annoying...
<bart_17> nope... it's a built in videocard... sis, i installed suse 9.1 personal last wek and i was able to go to 1024X768, but it was kinda too slow for me
<bart_17> SiS 530 chipset
<hyper_ch> no clue... I only use nvidia
<bart_17> ok... but how do you configure the screen resolution?
<vinze> Applications->Settings->Display Settings
<bart_17> but it only has 640X480 nothing else..
<vinze> Then you'd have to mess with some configuration files (Gutsy, the next version, will have a graphical tool to do this)
<vinze> See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<bart_17> thanx
<bart_17> btw, how can i play, divx/xvid avi and mkv videos in xubuntu??
<vinze> Also with vlc I guess
* vinze is still busy with finding out
<bart_17> ok thanx
<bart_17> hyper_ch: how do i get/install vlc?
<vinze> bart_17, I'm still working on it, but it seems to hang a bit :(
<hyper_ch> if you have internet:  sudo aptitude install vlc
<slow-motion> hello
<vinze> Hey
<bart_17> how about if i don;t have an internet connection??
<vinze> <vinze> bart_17, I'm still working on it, but it seems to hang a bit :(
<bart_17> i hope its not much of a bother
<vinze> No, np
<slow-motion> the bars with the applicatians menu and the programs i have started are gone. how do i get them back?
<vinze> Press Alt+F2
<vinze> Then type "xfce4-panel"
<slow-motion> ah thank yoz
<vinze> np
<slow-motion> you
<bart_17> would it be a lot easier if i have an internet connection??
<vinze> Yeah
<bart_17> i'll ask my firends if they have a spare nic and i guess i'll just have to drive to the farm and bring the pc here... are you usually here??
<vinze> No, I should though
<vinze> You can also mail me if you'd like
<bart_17> ok.. what's your email add??
<vinze> imnotb at gmail
<bart_17> mine is
<bart_17> bart1105 at gmail
<bart_17> still there hyper_ch?
<hyper_ch> sort of
<bart_17> vinze/hyper_ch: where do you work?
* vinze is a student
<hyper_ch> bart_17: in a law firm
<bart_17> vinze: what are you taking up?
<vinze> bart_17, taking up?
<bart_17> vince are you in college??
<vinze> High school
<bart_17> wow...
<vinze> :P
<bart_17> hyper_ch: are you a lawyer??
<hyper_ch> bart_17: not yet
<bart_17> ok..
<bart_17> hyper_ch: hw long have you been using linux??
<bart_17> vinze: hw long have you been using linux??
<vinze> Emmm... Since Ubuntu Dapper I guess
<hyper_ch> on servers for 3 years
<vinze> Emm, Warty I mean
<vinze> Sorry
<hyper_ch> on desktops since last june
<bart_17> what were your os before linux??
<vinze> WinME, the switch was not that difficult :P
<bart_17> winME was crap
<vinze> Still is ;-)
<vinze> It's still supposed to be lurking around somewhere on my computer
<bart_17> i think they recalled it a year or two ago...
<vinze> Yeah could be
<vinze> I haven't touched it in ages
<vinze> I might turn that hard drive into a backup drive or something
<bart_17> hhahaha.. i still have a couple of winxp boxes runneing here in the ofc
<vinze> :P
<bart_17> is it hard to set up my network so i can share files with my winxp boxes??
<vinze> No idea, never done it before
<bart_17> ok..
<predaeus> bart_17, I think you might need samba for that
<predaeus> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<vinze> I believe this blog had quite some posts about it: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/
<bart_17> thanx..
<bart_17> predaeus: i have 3 winxp box, that is connected to a router and has file sharing enabled.. what i would like to do is change the os in my laptop and configure it that i can share my files with the my laptop and the 3 boxes and vice versa
<bart_17> wb hyper_ch
<vinze> Oh crap
<bart_17> what happend vinze>
<Fast--> I have VMware 6.0 installed on my Windows XP Laptop, Anytime I goto install Ubuntu either from mounted image or boot-CD, I get the error message about GBUB not being installed.  In VMware, I have set space for 4gig's for Ubuntu to run on.  Any suggestions?
<Fast--> I have posted on Ubuntu forum and figured i'd try here also...
<Fast--> ^ <err VMware's forum> ^
<AlexC> i've never used VMware
<AlexC> but i thought i'de add my two cents
<Fast--> is GRUB boot issue common under Ubuntu?
<AlexC> GRUB is the loader that the bios looks at to load the OS
<AlexC> windows comes with it's own loader
<Mnabil> why the dump xubuntu developers fix this crapy bugy installer
<Mnabil> *why dun they
<AlexC> mnabil, explane
<Fast--> so i dont need to even use a boot loader in my config?
<Mnabil> AlexC, i got the gutsy release , desktop cd, then i tried to install it on my laptop, this installer is soo bugy !!!!
<Mnabil> AlexC, so it's hang , i dun know why is the fuck is this
<TheSheep_> !language | Mnabil
<ubotu> Mnabil: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Mnabil> TheSheep_, is that all you care about  ! language !!
<AlexC> fast--, i've never used vmware
<Fast--> k
<TheSheep> Bug #31229
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 31229 in debian-installer "Grub install fails on VMWare SCSI disk" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/31229
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: hiho
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: huhu :)
<adx> hi
<TheSheep> Fast--: maybe this is more relevant? Bug #75010
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 75010 in ubiquity "GrubInstaller failed with code 1 " [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75010
<TheSheep> adx: hello
<adx> Guys i have no clue about xfce , but can anyone tell me how to get a panel in xfce?
<TheSheep> adx: it disappeared?
<TheSheep> adx: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<adx> yup
<adx> but this wont get me into shell?
<adx> oh
<adx> i see (run)
<adx> Now its great , i cant get the panel to stick
<adx> Would you mind telling me how to get all the window on op of it? :)
<adx> top*
<adx> Nvm , i did it
<Fast--> my drive is showing up as SCSI, but I cant change it to IDE.
<Fast--> apparently that seems to be the issue
<Fast--> ^ when in fact it is IDE
<adx> You are using vmware?
<Fast--> yes
<Fast-->  Choose: VM > Settings > Hardware > Hard Disk > Advanced        no IDE selections, only SCSI in drop down
<adx> i get this problem once in vmware but i dont remmber how i fixed it , try playing with the settings
<TheSheep> Fast--: I think you need to stop the machine before doing this kind of changes
<Fast--> yesh
* hyper_ch thinks TheSheep is right
<Fast--> and actually I deleted the virtuial partition to start over even lol
<TheSheep> Fast--: the virtual machine, I mean
<Fast--> I know
<Fast--> it's now recreating the v.partition, as I thought maybe under custom there was an option...but ther ewas not @ the point of creating it.
<Fast--> would any SCSI selection = an IDE channel <kinda odd question and dont think so..but need to ask>
<gambler2003> can somone help me with an install on a Dell Inspiron 1501?
<gambler2003> My issue is that Ubutu won't seem to pick up the Hard Dive controler
<nzk> How do I open up a rar archive I burned on a CD?
<gambler2003> good morning nzk
<nzk> It's late afternoon, but ok.
<Fast--> VM > Settings > Hardware > Hard Disk > Advanced
<gambler2003> late afternoon ??? Where?
<nzk> Moscow.
<nzk> Anyway, I put in a PAL dvd into my player which is known to be region free, but Xubuntu isn't automatically detecting it.
<gambler2003> Neet.  I was looking for some help with an Ubuntu install can someone help?
<gambler2003> I wish I could help with the dvd but untill a few months ago I didn't even know they had "regional formats?
<gambler2003> Looks like in I need to check a different place for my issue.
<Fast--> gambler2003 <Fast--> VM > Settings > Hardware > Hard Disk > Advanced
<Fast--> oh well, i tried
<Fast--> <nzk> How do I open up a rar archive I burned on a CD?                 winrar?
<nzk> ...
<nzk> I mean in Xubuntu
<nzk> But I got it, nevermind
<TheSheep> !dvd | nzk
<ubotu> nzk: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nzk> What in god's name is making Xubuntu redline with FF, Pidgin, Xchat, and Rhythmbox running?
<TheSheep> redline?
<adx> hi
<adx> Is there any theme for the panel?
<predaeus> can someone look at the Applicatons (XFCE menu) menu's icon, right click -> properties and tell me what the default xubuntu icon is called. I removed it but I want to have it back. Please.
<masus> hi all
<masus> i have install xubuntu with LTSP and configured it
<masus> but i can't login from a thinclient
<masus> can anybody help ?
<masus> i can see the login screen but if i type a username and password i see the login screen again
<nzk> You typed it wrong
<masus> no
<masus> the relase of xubuntu is 6.06.1 Dapper Drake LTS
<masus> no from the server i can login
<totalwormage> is it possible your harddisk is full
<masus> with  the same user and pass
<masus> no it's a fresh copy
<totalwormage> or is it possible your keyboardsettings are changed
<masus> yes it can be
<masus> if it's changed can i not login
<masus> ?
<totalwormage> oh well, if it is actually changed then you don't type what you think you type
<masus> no it's only numeric
<totalwormage> however, i don't know how to fix that
<masus> the password
<masus> :( can anybody help
<adx> Sure
<adx> but not me
<masus> :|
<illu45> masus, I'm doubtful, but can try... what's the problem?
<masus> ok i'll explain again
<masus> i have a xubuntu 6.06.1 Dapper Drake LTS with LTSP on it
<masus> i have configured all the settings on the server
<masus> everything seems to be ok but if i connect via a thinclient ican see the login screen but cant login
<masus> i type the user and pass and after 3-4 seconds the login screen is showing again
<illu45> Hm... You might want to check the configuration readme, it seems like it may be set to re-request login. Although I've never run an uby server, so I'm not sure.
<masus> ok np thanks
<Hansel> When I go into kwifimanager it says I'm connected to my wireless network but that my Local IP is unavailable.  Anybody know what I might be able to change?
<Chikubu> anyone know about a problem involving a kinit error about finding the disk by-uuid?  i used to get a gui logon at boot, but now i get two kinit errors and a terminal logon, have to startx manualy....(not at machine dont have exact error message)
<Jester45> whats the erors
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> couldnt you just add starx to init
<atarinox> anybody have problems watching flash vids in firefox? the video always freezes on me randomly and the audio stutters
<Hansel> nada.. mine works like a champ.  Occasionally a porn site will be slow and it will stutter while its waiting for more naked goodness to be downloaded
<Hansel> otherwise if its a fast site it works like a champ.
<Jester45> atarinox, what version of flash are you using
<atarinox> Jester45: 9.0 r31
<Jester45> atarinox, would this be adobe's flash
<atarinox> shockwave
<atarinox> im using the libflashplayer.so plugin
<atarinox> Jester45: any ideas?
<Jester45> nope
<tinin> does someone know a lightweight downloader for firefox?
<tinin> like kget
<Jester45> wget, its not an extension for firefox but its lightweight, all you so is open a terminal type wget then paste the url and press eter
<Jester45> enter*
<tinin> for my mom
<Jester45> o
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> write I front end to wget
<BFTD> a*
* cheeseboy  (  4 secs )
<Hansel> My wireless card isn't working.  I've tried all sorts of stuff.  Right now iwconfig and all my other utils say I'm connected to my network but I dont have an IP...
<Hansel> ideas?
<Sharn> Hello peeps
<Hansel> hi Sharn
<Sharn> I'm learning Russian and looking for a way to type it alongside English. Anyone have a useful link or anything?
<BFTD> Hansel it says you're connected but no IP?
<BFTD> is the router set to SHCP?
<Hansel> BFTD - set to dhcp, it works with my non-Linux boxes just fine.
<Geck1> hello?
<Geck1> I was wondering if I could get help with a couple questions, does anyone know how I can install a theme? I downloaded one from xfce-look.org, but I don't know how to get to it
<Geck1> Secondly, if I make a new user, will that user have access to all the programs I already have installed on my computer? And is it possible to make this user not have a password, such as for a guest account?
<Hansel> Geck1 - its a BAD idea to not have a password
<Hansel> technically you can configure your Login manager to auto-login a user... setting NO password is BAD though...
<Hansel> I use Gnome so I can tell you how to install a theme for that... usually I just drag and drop from my browser to the Theme Manager window and it auto-installs.
<Hansel> If you just downloaded a .tar.gz file or something like that with the theme in it you should just have to go into the theme manager and pick the file from your /home directory
<Sharn> Should work about the same
<Sharn> Appliacations > Settings > Desktop Settings
<Sharn> Erm, no
<Sharn> That's not right.
<Jester45> or right click on the desktop and select desktop settings
<Sharn> Orly
<Xs1t0ry> At startup, Xubuntu cannot configure network interface and is stuck at the loading bar indefinitely. Advice on troubleshooting please, anyone?
<Geck1> Hi, I just have one more question (sorry!) -- There are some screen shots here http://www.xfce.org/about/screenshots which are from xfce, which I think is the same thing that Xubuntu uses.  I can't seem to find any themes like in those screenshots with alpha blended (transparent) windows/window borders.  I didnt see any at xfce-look.org either.  Does anyone know where to look for these transparent themes?
<predaeus_> Geck1, see Applications/Settings/Window Manager Tweaks   there is a tab where you can enable compositing (which allows for fast transparency)
<predaeus_> Geck1, xfce comes with it's own composite manager, but you can use compiz too
<Blais1> Hello all
<Blais1> I have a strange problem with my sound
<Blais1> I get lots of noise coming through my speakers when there is activity on the screen, or even when I move my mouse around, how can I fix this?
<Xs1t0ry> Are you drivers installed properly
<Blais1> I believe so
<Blais1> how can I tell?
<Blais1> I have onboard sound
<Xs1t0ry> Do you have a dual boot?
<Blais1> yes
<Xs1t0ry> Is it alright in Windows?
<Blais1> I don't notice it
<Blais1> so I would say yez
<Xs1t0ry> So then its not the speakers..
<Xs1t0ry> thats an obscure problem
<predaeus_> I had this too, no idea what it was
<Blais1> *had* this?
<predaeus_> Not sure havent checked, was just very faint. very silent.
<Blais1> oh
<Blais1> I'm using Edgy
<Blais1> perhaps the latest version would be better
<Blais1> I can't seem to upgrade though
<Blais1> using the system updater
<Xs1t0ry> why dont you just burn the iso and go from there
<BFTD> Blais1 if you get the alt cd to feisty, you can upgrade off of that
<Blais1> My PC is oldish (1.3ghz Athlon) will the performance suffer?
<Blais1> 1GB RAM
<BFTD> Blais1 that's not to bad, so Xubuntu is perfect for you
<Blais1> good
<Blais1> so you wuold recommend 7.04 iso?
<Blais1> of Xubuntu
<BFTD> yes
<BFTD> yes I do
<Blais1> ok, I'll try it, thank you
<krillepille> Hi. I have a problem...
<krillepille> Or 2.
<tinin> How do I change the refresh rate or resolution of the boot and power off screens?
<tinin> i've got a very old monitor
<o19> hi
<TaJMoX> How do I make a program auto start?
<TaJMoX> for example, I want tilda, gaim, and checkgmail to run automatically every time i start the comptuer
<j1mc> TaJMoX: go to Applications > Settings > Autostarted Applications
<j1mc> then click on the "add" button
<TaJMoX> oh dear me
<TaJMoX> *bluch*
<TaJMoX> blush
<j1mc> hehe
<TaJMoX> was that there previous version??
<j1mc> btw, i know the guy who wrote tilda.  he's a cool guy.  :)
<j1mc> a previous version?
<j1mc> of what?
<TaJMoX> of xubuntu
<j1mc> oh, i'm not sure...
<TaJMoX> somehow i remember having to make a ~/Desktop/Autostart folder
<ablomen> TaJMoX, nah that is ~/.config/autostart/
<TaJMoX> ah thats right
<ablomen> :)
<hyper_ch> hiho Jester45
<Jester45> hi
<Jester45> im having problems with cron
<hyper_ch> what problems?
<Jester45> would anyone know why nothing runs by cron? i put the command in crontab but nothing happens
<hyper_ch> Jester45: I use cron quite simple
<ablomen> Jester45, could you paste a line?
<hyper_ch> I write a text file:    cron.txt
<hyper_ch> and then I just add it by issuing:   crontab cron.txt
<Jester45> 0,5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55 * * * * root xfdesktop --reload
<hyper_ch> root?
<Jester45> yea i didnt want to both with running itas a user
<ablomen> huh
<hyper_ch> root is not a command
<hyper_ch> add the cron to the root crontab
<Jester45> its the user thats runs xfdesktop --reload
<ablomen> Jester45, that doesnt work that
<ablomen> way
<Jester45> that line is in /etc/crontab
<ablomen> just run sudo crontab -e if you want to run something as root
<Jester45> do i have to do that each boot?
<hyper_ch> Jester45: I don't understand what you want to do
<ablomen> hyper_ch, ah..
<ablomen> hyper_ch, it adds the user in /etc/crontab
<Jester45> i want to run xfdesktop --replace every 5 mins
<ablomen> # m h dom mon dow user  command
<Jester45> eer --reload*
<hyper_ch> Jester45: do it differently
<Jester45> hyper_ch, how
<ablomen> Jester45, use the full paths
<hyper_ch> Jester45: use this as a shell script
<hyper_ch> http://phpfi.com/246206
<hyper_ch> and then run this script in cron
<hyper_ch> 0,5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55 * * * * sh /home/hyper/wallpaperchanger.sh
<hyper_ch> that is in my cron.txt
<hyper_ch> and then add it to cron itself by issuing:   crontab cron.txt
<Jester45> im confused
<Jester45> why renice xfdesktop to change the background
<hyper_ch> well, if you have something important running that you don't want to lag
<Jester45> it takes like 1/25th of a second
<hyper_ch> don't renice it then
<Jester45> so crontab cant do commands they have to be scripts?
<hyper_ch> crontab can to an extent... but I found it simpler to make little scripts
<Jester45> ok i got the script
<Jester45> now how to add to cron?
<Jester45> i have been editing /etc/crontab
<hyper_ch> Jester45: I make im my home folder a cron.txt
<hyper_ch> copy the cron command in there
<hyper_ch> and add it by:   crontab cron.txt
<Jester45> so but the entries into the .txt then crontab it?
<Jester45> put*
<hyper_ch> this is in my cron.txt:   0,5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55 * * * * sh /home/hyper/wallpaperchanger.sh
<Jester45> sh is the user?
<hyper_ch> no
<hyper_ch> sh is the command to run a shell script
<Jester45> how do i tell cron to run it as root
<hyper_ch> sudo crontab cron.txt
<Jester45> ok
<hyper_ch> then it will be added to the root cron
<hyper_ch> but why do you want to do that?
<Jester45> some times the diffrent ways to do 1 thing in linux is frustrating to learn
<Jester45> so that anyuser's desktop changes
<Jester45> and to update the entry? just sudo crontab it again?
<hyper_ch> edit the text file
<hyper_ch> and then again:  sudo crontab cron.txt
<Jester45> now to make one start mpd as an alarm clock :)
<Jester45> k
<hyper_ch> ?
<hyper_ch> I just like to have my cron jobs in a text files... makes it much simpler to edit and transfer
<Jester45> 0 9 * * * alarmclock.sh
<hyper_ch> that should work
<Jester45> alarmclock.sh = mpc volume mpc play
<Jester45> volume = 100
<Jester45> and a htokey to turn it off :0
<hyper_ch> I use my cellphone as alarm clock
<Sharn> Or just sudo crontab -e to edit roots crontab file....
<Sharn> And, if your using xfce you don't need a seperate script to change the wallpaper.
<hyper_ch> Sharn: how do you do it then?
<Sharn> One sec
<hyper_ch> kde has an integrated changer
<hyper_ch> xfce only changes upon boot
<Sharn> 0,15,30,45 * * * * killall -USR1 xfdesktop
<Sharn> That's mine
<Sharn> And it works great for me.
<hyper_ch> I had that also a long time ago
<slow-motion> hallo
<hyper_ch> Sharn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=328792
<hyper_ch> hiho slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> slow-motion: still up this late?
<slow-motion> yes
<hyper_ch> slow-motion: not going out?
<slow-motion> i'm a linux user
<slow-motion> *g*
<Sharn> hyper_ch, so what is in your wallpaperchanger.sh?
<hyper_ch> Sharn: well, I took one of the suggestions to my thread:   http://phpfi.com/246206
<hyper_ch> slow-motion: so? Linux is portable ;)
<Sharn> Mmk. Is it better, or faster or something? I know so very little about bash scripting. :P
<slow-motion> i'm watching tv at the moment
<hyper_ch> ell, if you play games e.g. cs and you don't want anything to use the cpu too much it will first set the priority to lowest....
<Sharn> Ok
<hyper_ch> it's just more advanced...
<Sharn> Meh, compiz-fusion has my desktop all confused anyway.
<hyper_ch> but you're right, the killall -USR xfdesktop works fine
<nihang> I want a xubuntu cd
<hyper_ch> download it
<nihang> Anyone there?
<nihang> I can't. I'm on 56K.
<nihang> Hello...
<hyper_ch> order one through shipit
<Jester45> you can
<Jester45> but you dont want to
<Jester45> because it will take a month
<nihang> Can I really order a xubuntu cd?
<hyper_ch> dunno, have a look there
<nihang> No, I checked and you can't order
<Sharn> I don't think you can
<Jester45> you cn order a ubuntu, then convert it
<Jester45> can*
<nihang> How?,
<nihang> How to convert ubuntu into xubuntu?
<Jester45> install a server (cli) version from the shipit cd then run apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<linuxnub> hello
<nihang> Thanks, Jester45. Will try...
<Jester45> xubuntu is baseded off of ubuntu, it has all the same core packages
<linuxnub> wow 1100 in #ubuntu and 73 in here lol
<nihang> Thanks.
<hyper_ch> that will still require a lot to download
<Jester45> and the same repo, you can have ubuntu and xubuntu installed at the same time if you wanted
<hyper_ch> linuxnub: so what?
<nihang> Jester45. Does that mean it will need to download something?
<hyper_ch> nihang: yes
<Jester45> nihang, yes all the xfce stuff, ~300mb
<nihang> WoW
<Jester45> or can just install ubuntu
<linuxnub> how do you get rid of all the gnome specific crap after you apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ??
<hyper_ch> !language | linuxnub
<ubotu> linuxnub: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jester45> linuxnub, have fun with that
<Jester45> nihang, the only problem you might wantto tink about
<linuxnub> i already did the apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<linuxnub> and the autoremove for the libs
<hyper_ch> linuxnub: have a look at psychocats website... all relevant packages are listed there
<linuxnub> ya seen that its a very long list
<Jester45> nihang, is that if you install a cli server, you have to set up your dial up via cli wich is harder. but if you dual-boot or have a 2nd computer you can transfer the xubuntu-dsktop packages over so that its simpler
<linuxnub> ive done the fusesmb install too for thunar works great
* Jester45 likes to fuse ftp
<linuxnub> would doing an apt-get remove gnome do the trick or would that screw things up
* hyper_ch is using konqueror
<Jester45> fuseftp is better than any filemanager could do... it even lets to use it in the cli
<hyper_ch> linuxnub: hmmm, if the trick to completly remove gnome can be done with removing one package, why do you think did psychocat list all the relevant packages?
<linuxnub> to get back to pure xfce
<hyper_ch> Jester45: ever had a look at konqui?
<linuxnub> which is not necessarily the right thing to do with xubuntu
<linuxnub> matter of fact thats probably pretty dumb to do with xubuntu
<hyper_ch> linuxnub: then you did not carefully read what psychocat writes
<Jester45> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ubuntu-desktop&searchon=names&version=all&release=all
<Jester45> nixternal, i could help you out a little by pre downloading the packages and compressing it all
<hyper_ch> Jester45: nihang left
<Jester45> oops
<Jester45> i just ni<tab>
<linuxnub> well fuseftp or fusesmb i guess they both work pretty well
<linuxnub> for me fusesmb absolutely screams in thunar
<Jester45> yea... but the ubuntu repos doesnt have smb support :0
<TaJMoX> hyper_ch im using your wallpaper script it works way better than what i had before (closer to what you used Sharn)
<hyper_ch> TaJMoX: those suggestions aren't from me... someone made them in my howto and I just use them now also
<maximilian1st> Hi folks
<illu45> hi
<maximilian1st> To the gutsy gibbon users wanting to get rid of Network Manager for the wireless side, I can suggest to take a look at the Airconfig project. http://spuriousinterrupt.org/projects/airconfig It works here on my notebook and looks very promising.
<Jester45> ok
<maximilian1st> it depends on ghal which is to be found on the same svn server and location as airconfig itself.
<Jester45> i will past that on, i myself im hooked to gbit networking
<Jester45> i tink i would blast my brains out if transfering all my data over wireless
<Jester45> hyper_ch, my cron is still not working but i will talk about that later
#xubuntu 2007-07-01
<eagle-101> can someone please tell me I'm nuts and that KDE does not use 700MB?
<eagle-101> 700MB ram that is
<slow-motion> n8
<Jester45> hiya  vidd
<Jester45> eagle-101, it will depending on what you have running its recommended rem is 512MB but will run on less
<eagle-101> Jester45, mmm I had nothing running, but it looks like it was buffer stuff
<eagle-101> I was kinda shocked though O.o
<Jester45> eagle-101, im using 800mb and im on xfce, xfce isnt using it all but im still using it
<eagle-101> Jester45, yeah I know
<eagle-101> I thought at the KDE startup, it was using  700MB and I was freaking out :P
<eagle-101> generally thats firefox's role :)
<Jester45> i agree
<Jester45> i think the kernel leaves everything in the ram untill it needs the rooms then it will wrightover the most unused
<Jester45> so that if something is used then closed then open its all ready buffers
<Jester45> but i might be wrong
<eagle-101> Jester that looks like how kde is set up
<eagle-101> to read that to me, on xfce it does not, though I could be wrong and it is only showing me what is actually in use
<eagle-101> though I find it interesting that I can pick whatever windowmanager I please :0
<eagle-101> in that regards, ubuntu has windows beat badly
<Jester45> there would be no difference, thats all kernel stuff
<eagle-101> Jester45, yeah that is what I'm thinking :)
<eagle-101> looks like xfce only shows the amount of ram that is being actively used
<Jester45> yea each new version to me makes ubuntu more windows like (for a less impact from converts) and xubuntu gets heavier and kde just bloats more
<eagle-101> oh heck synaptic works in kde
<Jester45> eagle-101, run top and they will be the same
<eagle-101> Jester45, heh that I see as well, but it does allow ubuntu to compete with windows
<Jester45> kde just shows a diffrent way, like used and xfce shows active or something
<eagle-101> I have gentoo on my other partition, and to be honest, I would not give that distro to my grandma :)
<eagle-101> though I wish xfce would quit getting larger :(
<Jester45> i hate manager
<Jester45> s
<eagle-101> Jester45, mmm window managers? or synaptic?
<Jester45> and i love option
<eagle-101> oh my favorite package manager is definatly portage
<Jester45> managers for settings or other things wm are good and i dislike synaptic
<eagle-101> oh ;0
<Jester45> apt for me
<eagle-101> ah :)
<Jester45> no rpm :)
<eagle-101> heh :)
<Jester45> most commonly built one but its so stupid
<eagle-101> portage is the best I've ever used
<Jester45> it takes to long to update the list, umm idk what the comamnd it but its like apt's apt-get update
<eagle-101> Jester45, heh, its not so bad though you are right that part takes longer (but I have it on a crontab ;) )
<eagle-101> Ok, I'm off to try flux box, kde is not my thing :)
<Jester45> :)
<Jester45> does fluxbox work with compiz?
<eagle-101> though it is pretty!
<eagle-101> Jester45, not sure
<eagle-101> anyway back in about 60 seconds :)
<tidrio1> any good wysiwyg editors for Ubuntu, also looking for a good CSS editor (mainly one with a color selector
<eagle-101> :S I tried flux box... can't even figure out how to run a program :P
<Jester45> right click on the desktop
<eagle-101> tidrio1, there is one but I can't recall the name
<Jester45> !wysiwyg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wysiwyg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagle-101> Jester45, I did :)
<Jester45> arrg
<tidrio1> What you see is what you get Html editor
<Jester45> yea i know what it was
<Jester45> i was hoping it would give a list
<Jester45> nvu
<Jester45> bluefish
<eagle-101> nvu is the one I was thinking of
<Jester45> or... you can do my favorite is mousepad/nano
<eagle-101> best is to just do the html :)
<Jester45> agreed
<Jester45> you learn more
<eagle-101> Jester45, no! vi! /me starts editor war
<eagle-101> :P
<Jester45> and can fix problems  faster
<Jester45> notepad ftw
<eagle-101> exactly, because you know what the code does, rather then just trying to find "the right feature"
<eagle-101> (yes I tried nyu, it has high ratings, but its just not for me)
<Jester45> or, how you can put 2 featers to do somthing rather than using a html code for it
<Jester45> and you can make copies of the pages and edit content lots easier
<eagle-101>  or put php in it
<eagle-101> and generate the content from a backend database ;)
<eagle-101> Jester45, http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/277/true-transparent-eye-candy-on-fluxbox/
<eagle-101>  yeah you can put compiz on fluxbox
<tidrio1> lol, guys..
<eagle-101> tidrio1, ?
<tidrio1> I know HTML it is an efficiency thing
<eagle-101> tidrio1, and :)
<tidrio1> I can click add table faster than type, <table><tr><td></td><td></td></tr><tr><td></td><td></td></tr></table>
<tidrio1> not that I like tables lol
<Jester45> tidrio1, so... your staying you can open a editer load the file edit/add the table then save it all in the same time as the webserver looking up in a sql database and automatically change the file
<Jester45> im guessing the time that takes is ooo under 2 secnods
<Jester45> i would like you see you even find the file that fast
<tidrio1> lmfao
<tidrio1> wow, I thought I hated WYSIWYG
<tidrio1> aight guys fine. I won't use one lol
<tidrio1> http://jimschwartzdev.com/sts/web/backend_dev.php/run/index/id/1
<tidrio1> if anyone cares to see what I'm working on
<tidrio1> try it out it is a scratch DB
<BFTD> is there a torrent plugin for FF2/
<BFTD> ?
<TaJMoX> probably
<TaJMoX> bftd : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=torrent&status=4
<TaJMoX> search for foxtorrent
<Jester45> BFTD, still on dialup? have fun on the torrents make sure you limiy your uplado
<Jester45> limit your upload*
<TaJMoX> http://www.foxtorrent.com/
<BFTD> Jester45 I'm camping
<TaJMoX> ima try it
<Jester45> BFTD, o
<Jester45> still
<Jester45> limit the upload or your only going to get like 1kb/s
<BFTD> how do I limit it?
<Jester45> depends on the client
<Jester45> man
<Jester45> my internet is diying
<Jester45> and my typing is dead :)
<Jester45> dieing*
<BFTD> I'm getting 0 download and upload
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> torrents take a bit to start
<Jester45> because you have to connect to all the peers
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> how long should I wait?
<Jester45> did you get a torrents with seeds?
<BFTD> yes
<BFTD> 7
<BFTD> or peers is it?
<Jester45> you need seeds
<BFTD> I saw that it had seeds
<BFTD> but its now says that there is no peers
<Jester45> seeds have 100% of the file come clients call seeds peers also peers are normaly other downloaders
<BFTD> now it says 2
<Jester45> is there 2 numbers like 2 (7)
<jtg23> so the other day i'm here getting help on how to reconfig x; i get back to the computer in question, reboot it and it worked again
<BFTD> HAHA
<jtg23> it stopped giving the "no screens found" error
<jtg23> and so it goes using bottom basement hardware :-/
<BFTD> I'm downloading ubuntu server edition at 600KB/s  !!!
<jtg23> torrent?
<Jester45> BFTD, i thought you had dialup
<jtg23> what's dialup?
<BFTD> Jester45 I'm camping
<Jester45> jtg23, a type of internet connection 56kbps down and ~20kbps up
<Jester45> BFTD, im confused
<BFTD> Jester45 wi-fi
<jtg23> BFTD: evdo?
<jtg23> oh
<Jester45> BFTD, hehe you must like the speed
<Jester45> it is at your house? (using neighbor's? ) or somewhere else
<BFTD> Jester45 hell ya!!
<BFTD> !language | BFTD
<Jester45> BFTD, hehe im sshed into vidd's colocated server download a mirror of the *buntu isos at ~1200KB/s and im on my connection downloading lost season 2 at ~400kb/s and sshed into vidd's home server downloading a backup off the colocated at ~600Kb/s
<Jester45> :)
<BFTD> yeah
<Jester45> but thats a great speed up for you
<Jester45> im such a bandwidth hog
<BFTD> what type of connection do you have?
<BFTD> at my dad's office they have 2600 kbps
<Jester45> when ever a movie finishes downloading its auto ftped into my file server and the server converts to dvd and makes an iso
<BFTD> and no one knows what it is
<BFTD> I think its DSL
<BFTD> but it might be T1
<Jester45> whats the upload
<BFTD> 700 kbps
<Jester45> probly DSL
<BFTD> 1700*
<BFTD> sorry
<Jester45> T1 is normally symmetric meaning same up and down and cable has low upload speed compared to its download
<BFTD> eating chips and enjoying the speed
<Jester45> BFTD, start downloading somthing else to see if you can get more than that :) you might not be maxing out
<BFTD> Jester45 eh?
<BFTD> like another torrent?
<Jester45> BFTD, or a download from the web. to see how fast you can go
<BFTD>  itook a speed test
<BFTD> it said 700 Kbps
<Jester45> o
<BFTD> HAHA
<BFTD> I just thought up a joke
<BFTD> "Jonny, how fast do you run?"
<BFTD> "Oh about 3 Mbps"
<TaJMoX> if your upload is 1700kbs then it's definately not DSL
<Jester45> thats a nerdy joke
<BFTD> TaJMoX yeah
<BFTD> hey vidd_laptop can I ssh into your server?
<Jester45> why
<vidd_laptop> BFTD, why do you want in?
<BFTD> cuz I'm cool and I think I should be part of the club
<vidd_laptop> haha
<jtg23> wait i want in too; i love access
<Jester45> vidd i installed a teamspeak server on it today but i removed it... i coudnt connect
<Jester45> cleanly removed to :) nothing left not even a log file
<vidd_laptop> which server Jester45 ?
<Jester45> vidd.us
<Jester45> do i have sudo powers on both?
<vidd_laptop> BFTD, jtg23 ppl currently with access have access for a purpose
<Jester45> i could connect to the webadmin but not with the client
<jtg23> vidd, i'll find a purpose if i have access ;)
<Jester45> like me... im cool so i get sudo powers
<BFTD> give me purpose
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, no...just on the homelinux
<BFTD> haha
<vidd_laptop> we should take this to #viddandme
<Jester45> never!!!
<Jester45> arrg
<Jester45> i need to turn that off
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, turn what off?
<AmBAr> \c
<AmBAr> I have Ubuntu 7.04 , and my sound module is: snd_intel8x0  and her is load, on lspci my sound card are visible, but im without sound ! alsamixer says: No such device
<AmBAr> I have Ubuntu 7.04 , and my sound module is: snd_intel8x0  and her is load, on lspci my sound card are visible, but im without sound ! alsamixer says: No such device
<Jester45> lspci doesnt mean its compatible or working right. it just means its connected and visable by linux
<AmBAr> yes but my sound work before i restart the machine :(
<gerro> was digging around sourceforge and found some browser app, but can't get it started. Any clue what mozilla_five_home variable means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28013/
<gerro> I just thought it was interesting since it said something about ubuntu distro :/
<Jester45> maybe ~/.mozzila/
<gerro> yeah that is what I thought but it mentioned that file
<gerro> Jester45: how would I set an environment variable?
<gerro> I know how to use most linux commands but shell specific features are a bit over my head :(
<Jester45> idk
<gerro> think I read something about that in an old book
<gerro> Jester45: you a bash user?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> you can try
<gerro> what is it with xubuntu using dash?
<Jester45> mozilla_five_home="/home/user/.mozzila/"  before running the command
<Jester45> it uses bash...
<gerro> not_Jester45: well dash is installed..
<gerro> hmm which package contains the mozilla browser not the firefox one. Think its usually refered to as sea-monkey or such.
<j1mc> gerro: which version of xubuntu are you running?
<j1mc> gerro: did you try "apt-cache search mozilla seamonkey"?
<BFTD> !checksum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gerro> jlmc: oh 7.04 xubuntu
<j1mc> gerro: did you try the command i listed above?
<gerro> what would I be searching for with that?
<gerro> yeah
<j1mc> did it come up with any results?
<gerro> this libxul stuff
<j1mc> ok.
<gerro> gecko engine libraries it says
<j1mc> the next release, the gutsy gibbon (7.10) will include the ability to install "iceape"
<gerro> iceape?
<j1mc> The Iceape Internet Suite is an unbranded Seamonkey Internet Suite suitable for free distribution. The Seamonkey Internet Suite is a set of Internet oriented applications. It is the continuity of the Mozilla Suite after it has been abandoned in favor of Firefox and Thunderbird.
<gerro> isn't that a thunderbird mod?
<BFTD> how do I run a checksum?
<j1mc> BFTD, to get an md5sum for a program?
<j1mc> or file?
<gerro> yeah how do I install the mozilla suite or something similar?
<BFTD> ISO
<j1mc> BFTD: "md5sum filename"
<gerro> I use swiftweasel on my computer and its annoying how xchat links always open up in firefox :(
<j1mc> gerro: gerro i'm not sure if iceape is being backported to feisty.
<j1mc> lemme check something.
<j1mc> gerro: i don't know if seamonkey (or the mozilla suite) is going to be available in xubuntu feisty.  you could try installing it from source, but i can't advise you on how to do that.
<j1mc> i do know that it is included in xubuntu gutsy gibbon. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe2/Xubuntu
<j1mc> gerro  ^^  see that link
<gerro> umm I was told that its included in ubuntu
<gerro> I just need the mozilla suite library
<j1mc> if it's not coming up in an apt-cache search, then it's not available in ubuntu, either.
<j1mc> xubuntu and ubuntu share the same repositories
<gerro> yeah that's what I meant
<gerro> okay look I went into applications > settings > prefered applications> and set web browser for "mozilla browser" obviously some libraries for that program are installed if it opened your link
<gerro> I'm just hung up on the "suite" part of what your saying
<j1mc> i'm sure that firefox and the mozilla internet suite share some same libraries
<gerro> for application I'm trying to get going it says it needs the mozilla part not the firefox one and that it works on ubuntu
<j1mc> the suite is the browser / mail / ... combo.
<j1mc> like what netscape was back several years ago
* gerro isn't wearing a suite, he's sitting in his boxers
<j1mc> they've just continued development of it
<gerro> umm okay
<vidd_laptop> j1mc, i did a tech call for it today....its kinda weird
<j1mc> suit <> suite
<j1mc> vidd_laptop: a tech call for what?
<gerro> I thought suite was just the british way of spelling it..
<j1mc> gerro: heh... no.  :)
<vidd_laptop> customer needed to change server settings in it for e-mail
<j1mc> ahhh...
<gerro> vidd_laptop: you do tech calls for who?
* vidd_laptop would prefer not to mention the ISP that he works for
<gerro> ah sorry was just about to say
<vidd_laptop> say what? you have a guess?
<vidd_laptop> if you do, pm me and i will confirm or deny
<vidd_laptop> just wont say in open (monitored) channel
<gerro> hey man its no biggie I know there some tech jobs out there that not so proud of but money good so *shrugs*
<vidd_laptop> gerro, im not ASHAMED....im PROUD of my work
<gerro> yeah we like being recorded on some server or something?
<j1mc> so, gerro ... if you can wait until 7.10 comes out... you'll have the equivalent of mozilla seamonkey
<vidd_laptop> actually....yes.....
<vidd_laptop> i saw a convo show up in a google search
<gerro> well they better damn well be giving me the sexy colored font in that recording
<gerro> j1mc: I have some xpcom.so file it mentions on my computer but can't find the same component that the mozilla browser is using
<j1mc> wow, i just found out that if you close a tab in firefox, and then press ctrl-shift-t, it will open up the tab to the page you just closed.
<gerro> j1mc: yeah that's more annoying than auto restore thing :/
<j1mc> gerro: i think your questions may be better answered by the mozilla team.
<gerro> j1mc: try doing ctrl l
<gerro> I use that instead of navigation bar so it looks more full screen like
<geck1> howdy
<geck1> Can anyone tell me how to remove an item from the applications menu, and how to add an icon for a program to the desktop? I tried just clicking and dragging but its not working =/
<vidd_laptop> geck1, you would need to greate a launcher for the desktop shortcut
<vidd_laptop> *create
<gerro> geck1: right click
<gerro> geck1: and for the appplications menu right click it and choose properties then go to edit menu
<gerro> geck1: if you have a crappy one button mouse you can fix that under settings by assigning a hotkey perhaps
<eagle-101> ok I have a question, not sure if it is related to xubuntu or if I should be asking elsewhere, but I have a microsoft intellipoint mouse. It has 5 buttons, but the two extra buttons only act as a middle click, any way to tell linux to use the two extra buttons correctly?
<geck1> gerro, when i tried to edit menu, I don't see any of the programs in applications
<vidd_laptop> eagle-101, check your xorg.conf.......is the mouse set as ps/2 or explorer?
<eagle-101> hang on looking
<gerro> geck1: you see where it says "---include --- system" that is generated by the system and contains the applications section
<vidd_laptop> and WHAT are these 2 extra buttons SUPPOSED to do?
<gerro> geck1: I really don't know which file that would be needing the editing however why not create your own section?
<gerro> eagle-101: what do you want those buttons to do?
<geck1> i'll check it out, thanks gerro =)
<eagle-101> gerro I want to be able to assign them functions
<eagle-101> rather then having them emulate a middle click
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, neither ps/2 or explorer was found
<eagle-101> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<vidd_laptop> ok...so it is ps/2
<eagle-101> ok yeah I guess
<eagle-101> so is there something that is better to set it to?
<gerro> eagle-101: applications > Settings > ... oh wait that is for keyboard I have no clue about the mouse all mine have 2 buttons with middle scroll that clicks and none that curvy crap :)
<eagle-101> gerro, heh :)
<gerro> eagle-101: I would really love to hook up a ps2 controller though
<gerro> need a usb adapter for that
<eagle-101> this is a mouse I bought  back when I was using windows... dark dark days :)
<gerro> but like I said what would you even do with those things?
<eagle-101> gerro, ps2 controller would be cool... would be interesting to see how a pc   dealt with the two joysticks
<vidd_laptop> you need to run....
<gerro> eagle-101: two?
<vidd_laptop> i need to find it....
<gerro> eagle-101: why would I need two?
<eagle-101> gerro, a ps2 controller has two analog sticks
<gerro> although two mouses would be awesome!
<gerro> how do I enable that?
<gerro> you could use 2 buttons for one mouse and other 2 for other one
<eagle-101> gerro, heh
<gerro> maybe have them mirror each other on output screen
<vidd_laptop> gerro, plug one mous in the ps/2 and the other in the usb
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, or just use a laptop and leave the touchpad on
<gerro> vidd_laptop: but they would be sending input to the one cursor on screen
<vidd_laptop> VERY annoying
<eagle-101> and plug in a usb mouse (like I do)
<gerro> I want 2 cursors each mouse has its own
<gerro> one for reach hand ya know
<eagle-101> gerro, heh
<vidd_laptop> eagle-101, i need to look upth emapping program for you....
<gerro> then I could like play 2 games at once like that
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, thanks for your work
<eagle-101> gerro, only one problem... you only have one brain
<gerro> but brain is split into 2 hemispheres
<eagle-101> true... go play counterstrike and another shooting game at the same time... tell me if you are any good at both of them :)
<geck1> umm one more question =)
<gerro> yeah but certain actions would require the extra buttons
<geck1> i just downloaded an xfce theme, and I have a bunch of .xpm files
<geck1> what do I do with them?
<gerro> geck1: sweet what theme?
<eagle-101> xfce has themes O.o
<geck1> LiNsta-Black
<gerro> geck1: do updatedb as root then run locate  with the name of other xfce themes you have
<eagle-101> sweet
<geck1> but I don't know how to install it >_<
<gerro> eagle-101: duh
<geck1> sorry gerro can you say that again in more stupid peoples terms
<gerro> geck1: after you find where xfce keeps its themes you copy that folder there and set it to the same permissions
<geck1> I'm new to linux =P
<eagle-101> I think he means sudo updatedb
<eagle-101> then sudo find / | grep name of other theam
<eagle-101> I *think*
<gerro> geck1: updatedb updates your search database and locate searches for things. so locate Crux since it is an already installed theme oh its in /usr/share/themes/ next we copy that folder with xpm files into that directory by using mv command or running thunar as root
<geck1> my head is going to splode. ummm OK i'll try heh
<eagle-101> just mv file1 file2 where file1 is the file you want moved over file2
<gerro> geck1: then you run ls -la and look at the left where it says drwxr-xr-x make sure the newly installed folder says that too and any subdirectories if not you use chmod command on it http://www.ezau.com/latest/tools/chmod.html
<eagle-101> chmod -r 3numbers folder
<eagle-101> geck1, its a bit of a learning curve sorry :(
<gerro> -r for recursive might not work if subdirectories have different permissions
<gerro> but its worth a try!
<eagle-101> gerro, yep :)
<vidd_laptop> eagle-101, i have it....
<geck1> I'm all about trying to figure it out, I'm just a bit slow at first =P
<eagle-101> to be honest it would be nice to have a themes manager diddy that did this work for you O.o
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, ok, I'm listening :) (well if you don't mind I'll be back in about 2 minutes)
<geck1> ok, I have open a window with the themes in it at /themes, and I have open the location where the theme I downloaded is located
<gerro> eagle-101: you have a theme manager now just need an import option
<geck1> It won't let me just drag it into that file though
<vidd_laptop> use xev to determine what the mouse buttons are named and xmodmad to map them to something else
<gerro> geck1: you have to be ROOT to do that so do sudo su then run thunar
<gerro> geck1: yes I know its confusing since it just doesn't work but gives no signs of why, I slip up with same mistake all time
<geck1> its ok, I've used the terminal before, I should be able to figure it out =P
<vidd_laptop> so my not just do gksudo thunar?
<gerro> geck1: anyway what theme is it, it look kool?
<eagle-101> geck1, linux is different then windows as in it won't let you delete your critical files without first being an admin... and ubuntu goes one step further by never allowing you to be admin by default
<geck1> thats a good thing =P
<vidd_laptop> or sudo cp /item/path /item/destination
<eagle-101> so no rouge scripts deleting your system32 files :)
<vidd_laptop> eagle-101, you get my line?
<vidd_laptop> eagle-101, you get my line?
<vidd_laptop> use xev to determine what the mouse buttons are named and xmodmad to map them to something else
<gerro> vidd_laptop: I got your line!
<eagle-101> ok  :)
<geck1> where is the tmp directory? i just lost it
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, thanks, I don't need to change anything?
<eagle-101> err in my xorg?
<geck1> cancel that, found it
<vidd_laptop> well....yeah....that is what xmodemap will do
<eagle-101> ok
<vidd_laptop> oh..no...nothing there
<vidd_laptop> i wanted to know what x thought your mouse was to be sure these apps worked like i expect them to work
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, ok, and I should be fine right?
<vidd_laptop> just back-up your original map....
<geck1> OK, I attempted to do sudo cp /tmp/LinstaBlack /usr/share/themes
<vidd_laptop> dont be like me and unmap the <enter> key
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, heh :)
<eagle-101> how did you fix that!
<geck1> and it says cp: omitting directory '/tmp/LinstaBlack'
<vidd_laptop> re install
<eagle-101> O.o
<geck1> any ideas?
<vidd_laptop> no live cd at that time =\
<eagle-101> ood
<vidd_laptop> was TRYing to unmap the <cap lock> key and entered the wrong number
<eagle-101> two buttons (both middle click and one of the extras) is called geck 1
<geck1> wah?
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, *that* would suck
<vidd_laptop> it was a laptop...so there was only ONE <enter> button......
<vidd_laptop> hrm...wonderif putting a ps2 keyboard would have let me fix that.....
<eagle-101> that would suck... and there is no other button that does quite the same thing ;)
<vidd_laptop> oh well...im NOT going to experiment to find out!
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, aww come on!
<eagle-101> where is your spirit of adventure!
<vidd_laptop> that went out with breezey
<geck1> update: I have the theme folder copied to /usr/share/themes!
<eagle-101> mmm what happened O.o
<geck1> what next?
<eagle-101> geck1, congrats!
<vidd_laptop> what do you mean?
<geck1> to use it =)
<gerro> my keyboard has 2 enter buttons
<gerro> one to far bottom right
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, well what happened that your spirit of adventure disapeared?
* vidd_laptop unmapped the <enter> key
<vidd_laptop> then destroyed sudo
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, how did you do that!
<vidd_laptop> on a headless server
<vidd_laptop> typo
<gerro> then did rm -Rf / as root lol
<vidd_laptop> and NOT using visudo
<Lectus> Hello! I just installed my old Ubuntu Dapper CD, but I'd like to install feisty. But when I try to install using the live CD it just hangs at 15% (detecting file systems). The same whith Kubuntu, but not with Xubuntu. It looks like a bug. Has anyone experienced this too?
<vidd_laptop> gerro, couldnt do that...root was disabled...and sudo was messed up
<eagle-101> Lectus, try checking out if your file systems are mounted or not
<eagle-101> with the live cd, I had to manually unmount my partitions to let it install
<geck1> Lectus, mine hung at 6% for about half an hour, and finally went through
<eagle-101> (mine hung at 15% before I realized it was stuck on filesystem)
<geck1> Otherwise you can download the alternate CD, and just install from it.  If you don't have enough RAM (on an older system) like mine, sometimes the alt CD is best
* vidd_laptop refuses to use the live cd....
<Lectus> eagle-101: It should be unmounted or mounted?
* vidd_laptop KNOWS he's going to install......
<eagle-101> Lectus, unmounted >.>
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, I almost did the same thing and used the non-live cd
<eagle-101> my xubuntu install was not fun (though it was marginally easier then gentoo ;) )
<Lectus> At the first time I installed it went ok. But I think then it detects my HD installation and keeps mount it.
<gerro> vidd_laptop: grub recovery mode :)
<eagle-101> Lectus, yeah so unmount it and it should go
<vidd_laptop> gerro, yeah....15 miles away at 3 in the morning
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, ow
<Lectus> eagle-101: That's really strange. When I checked at places/computer it was unmounted. And it got stuck at 15% locking the mouse and keyboard.
<TaJMoX> eagle-101: the hardest part is telling it what partitions to use
<vidd_laptop> i just left it and did it when i got to work in the am
<eagle-101> TaJMoX, yeah except I had a prior linux install, and it would not let me install over my widows install O.o
<vidd_laptop> Lectus, is this xubuntu or another variety?
<Lectus> this is ubuntu. when I installed Xubuntu everything went ok and very fast. I think it's a Ubuntu bug
<TaJMoX> eagle-101: luckily it comes with various partitioning tools so you can delete your windoze and have a nice free space
<vidd_laptop> Lectus, how much ram ya got? and hd freespace?
<eagle-101> TaJMoX, yep ;)
<eagle-101> fdisk saved me :)
<TaJMoX> fdisk, d, 3, y, w
<Lectus> vidd_laptop: 256MB RAM with 1GB swap and 10GB free space
<TaJMoX> or no 'y' i forget
<eagle-101> Lectus, if you can install xubuntu, then just apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Lectus> I've installed dapper before and also Xubuntu festy... but Ubuntu and Kubuntu feisty keeps giving me this error.
<vidd_laptop> then install them via apt-get and be done with it....
<vidd_laptop> or get the mini-iso and do an internet install
<Lectus> I know about apt-get ubuntu-desktop, but i really would like a clean install. Can I do apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop after it? Because I use Xubuntu on this machine, but will use Ubuntu on my new machine that will arrive.
<eagle-101> though reporting your problems to ubuntu might help (#ubuntu perhaps?)
<vidd_laptop> Lectus, you want a clean intall....get the mini-iso....
<Jester45> im back
<Lectus> yes, I reported on #ubuntu. But no one seems to have a know exactly what is the problem.
<vidd_laptop> i have it onmy downloads page: http:..www.vidd.us/downloads
<Lectus> I'm asking here because maybe anyone had this problem too
<Jester45> vidd_laptop, take a look at my rant about trackers :)
<eagle-101> Lectus, I have (at the exact same number too) but I was able to fix it
<eagle-101> Lectus, also make darn sure you have a valid LiveCD
<eagle-101> does your md5hash work?
<Lectus> I had it and then install Xubuntu to try and for my surprise Xubuntu didn't have this bug. And I ended up liking Xubuntu. :P
<Jester45> eagle-101, what was the problem you had earlier today? i had the answer but its out of my log now
<vidd_laptop> eagle-101, i dont have the md5hash file....
<Lectus> The CD is valid cause its from the ship it and also verified at the startuo for CD errors
* vidd_laptop had a hard enough time finding the iso!
<eagle-101> Lectus, mmm ok
<vidd_laptop> Lectus, i got 5 cds from them and only two worked
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, its not hard, just go to where the install is oh hang on :)
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/MD5SUMS
<Lectus> it's interesting how Xubuntu has almost the same functionallity and look of Ubuntu (gnome) and is a lot faster. Maybe I'll install Xubuntu again on my new machine.
<vidd_laptop> eagle-101, asfar as i know they are good....but idk where the hash table is for the mini iso
<Jester45> you could run your own has after downloading
<Jester45> if it works tell me so i know
<Lectus> my last setup with Xubuntu + Enlightenment desktop rocked even more :D
<Jester45> yuck
<Jester45> i dislike the look of enlightenment
<eagle-101> heh
<eagle-101> enlightenment is not bad
<eagle-101> it even has themes
<Lectus> I liked it. It was easy to configure and with cool themes
<eagle-101> (I was trying it earlier)
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, i would rather point the downloader to the original site for the hash...makes it actually MEAN something
<Lectus> also very light
<eagle-101> I did not care for it so much myself, but it is a fine piece of work
<geck2> well I tried restarting to see if it would find it then, but it still isn't.  The theme is in the usr/share/themes folder, but its not showing up in the user interface panel
<Lectus> well, I run that  Ubuntu feisty CD again. If it hangs I'll go back to the trusty Xubuntu. :D
<Lectus> see you later
<eagle-101> :)
<eagle-101> wow...  konqueror is darn  good!
<geck2> Is there a specific process to install a font so User Interface Settings will recognize it?
<geck2> ack not font, sorry. meant to say theme
<geck2> i must be tired >.>
<TheSheep> geck2: unpack it to ~/.themes
<vidd_laptop> eagle-101, for all the resourses it takes...it should cook breakfast too!
<geck2> TheSheep, could you tell me how to get there?
<TheSheep> geck2: open thunar, go to 'view' and enable displaying of hidden files
<geck2> I unpacked it into usr/share/themes but it still doesnt recognize it
<TheSheep> geck2: weird, that hsould work too
<TheSheep> geck2: what kind of theme is it?
<geck2> xfce
<geck2> LiNsta Black from xfce-look.org
<geck2> where is the .themes folder so I can try putting it there?
<TheSheep> geck2: xfce themes are available in settings->window manager settings
<TheSheep> geck2: they are for the window decorations
<geck2> I don't see it in there either >_<
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, perhaps, but firefox is also resource intensive these days ....
<eagle-101> (plus it is the only graphical sftp client that I can find....)
<TheSheep> geck2: there should be a 'themerc' file somewhere
<TheSheep> geck2: in that theme
<TheSheep> geck2: what is currently the path to it?
<geck2> yes I see it
<geck2> /usr/share/themes/LinstaBlack/xfwm4/themerc
<vidd_laptop> eagle-101, fillzilla dont do it for you?
<vidd_laptop> *filezilla
<kalikiana> Would anyone know if I can get a font like on the screenshot on the middle of that page for linux: http://theshapeofdays.com/2004/12/19/this-is-why-i-use-a-mac.html
<eagle-101> filezilla is ok, but it loses itself on symlinks
<eagle-101> at least last time I tried it
<TheSheep> geck2: that looks about right :/
<TheSheep> geck2: are you sure the permissions are ok?
<geck2> i'm not sure what that is, how do I check ?
<geck2> sorry =/
<TheSheep> geck2: right-click on the file and make sure there are permissions to read it for everyone
<eagle-101> well i'll be right back :)
<geck2> group:root access: read only
<vidd_laptop> geck2, chown it
<geck2> lay man's terms please?
<geck2> =P
<geck2> gotta keep it simple stupid for me
<geck2> i dunno how to "chown it"
<cheeseboy> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `/home/greg/tcl8.4.15/generic/lib.h', needed how do i fix that?
<TheSheep> geck2: run 'gksu thunar'
<TheSheep> geck2: then navigate to that directory, select properties and just use the checkboxes
<vidd_laptop> either sudo chown [your username] :[your group name]  [/path/to/file] 
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: but the files in /usr/share should be owned by root
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: they hsould be just readable for everyone
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, i thought he moved/cp'd them to his ~/ folder\
<vidd_laptop> nvm then
<TheSheep> geck2: just make sure that the directories and files are readable for everyone
<geck2> group: users access: read only ?
<cheeseboy> help??
<vidd_laptop> geck2, listen to TheSheep
<vidd_laptop> !help | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: a little more context?
<vidd_laptop> !ask | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cheeseboy> i did ask
<cheeseboy> was ignored
<cheeseboy> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `/home/greg/tcl8.4.15/generic/lib.h', needed how do i fix that?
<TheSheep> !botabuse | vidd_laptop
<ubotu> vidd_laptop: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: that's not enough information to answer
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: my crystal ball ran out of batteries
<vidd_laptop> cheeseboy, what are you trying to do?
<eagle-101> cheeseboy, what were you doing that caused that error?
<cheeseboy> im trying compile eggdrop using a certain version of gcc
<cheeseboy> get that error when i do make
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: looks like you either miss the tcl-dev in your system, or the path to it is wrong in the makefile
<vidd_laptop> what is eggdrop?
<cheeseboy> ./configure --prefix=/home/greg CC=gcc-3.3 CCP=gcc-3.3 --with-tcllib=/home/greg/tcl8.4.15/unix/libtcl8.4.so --with-tclinc=/home/greg/tcl8.4.15/generic/tcl.h
<cheeseboy> was my configure code
<eagle-101> vidd_laptop, just check wikipedia :P
<cheeseboy> worked fine
<cheeseboy> !eggdrop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagle-101> http://en.wikipedia.com/wiki/eggdrop
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: but you're missing the file /home/greg/tcl8.4.15/generic/lib.h
<cheeseboy> isny ubotu an eggdrop :/
<eagle-101> Eggdrop is a popular IRC bot. It was originally written in December of 1993 by Robey Pointer, working with Jamie Rishaw, for the EFnet channel #gayteen. Eggdrop started out as an efficient substitute for cEvin, Jamie's IRC bot which was reaching limitations due to its script based design.
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, how do i add to configure command?
<eagle-101> there we go, make the bot reply with something like that
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you don't it should be part of that tcl8.4.15
<TheSheep> eagle-101: that's hardly useful information.
<eagle-101> TheSheep, true, there is more useful info further down in the article
<TheSheep> eagle-101: do yuo have the author's permission to copy and publish that text on irc? ;)
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, lib.h isnt in tcl
<cheeseboy> do i copy there?
<eagle-101> TheSheep, yep I do
<eagle-101> its GDFL
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: no
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: where is it then?
<eagle-101> you may do what you please with it, as long as you state it is from wikipedia :)
<cheeseboy> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/config/x86/speedstep/lib.h
<cheeseboy> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/config/snd/adlib.h
<cheeseboy> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/config/snd/opl3/lib.h
<cheeseboy> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/config/snd/cs4231/lib.h
<cheeseboy> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/config/snd/vx/lib.h
<cheeseboy> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/config/snd/ad1848/lib.h
<TheSheep> eagle-101: which you failed to do
<cheeseboy> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/config/snd/opl4/lib.h
<cheeseboy> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/config/rt2x00/lib.h
<cheeseboy> in all those
<eagle-101> TheSheep, well I did provide the link earlier
<TheSheep> !pastebin | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eagle-101> should have mentioned that though when I pasted :P
<cheeseboy> srry
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: these are totally unrelated files
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you need the lib.h from tcl
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, there is /home/greg/tcl8.4.15/compat/stdlib.h
<cheeseboy> is that it?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: maybe you should run configure in tcl8.4.15 first?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, already installed it
<cheeseboy> no errors
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: is there a  /home/greg/tcl8.4.15/include/
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: or somethng like that?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, no
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: and where did you install thet tcl8.4.15? what was the --prefix for it?
<cheeseboy> i think i forgot to prefix it
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: then it's in /usr/local
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, so what do i do?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: is there an /usr/local/include ?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, yes
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: is there /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig ?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, yes
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: ok, type 'export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig'
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: and run ./configure for eggdrop without those --with-tcllib
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: then make clean, make
<Jester45> anyone know how to make my pcm output to mic via software. i could possibly just connect with a wire but i would rather have it software enabled
<geck1> I'm back again >8-D
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, seems to b e working butll take a wjile on pentium 3
<cheeseboy> be while*
<geck1> More questions for you brilliant people from the linux new guy here =P
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: the problem was you gave paths to the sources, not to the installed tcl
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, same error
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: only now different path?
<geck1> If I want to have a new user, with basically all the same settings and everything as my current user, is there anything wrong with just going to /home/user1 and copying everything, then pasting into /home/user2?
<TheSheep> geck1: yes
<geck1> Or will my computer splode
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, wait no different error
<Jester45> geck1, that whill not make a new user
<geck1> nono, I already MADE a new user2, but I just want to copy the settings from me over
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: great
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: I was writing baout that :)
<geck1> I made it using the users/group tool
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, ??
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: yuo need to add /usr/local/lib to you /etc/ld.so.conf and run ldconfig as root
<geck1> Now I just want to have it have the same desktop layout, firefox plugins, etc etc
<TheSheep> geck1: first create the new user using system->usrs and groups
<geck1> done and done
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, that supposed to be gui or command line?
<cheeseboy> nothing happens
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: edit /etc/ld.so.conf, add a line '/usr/local/lib' at the end, then run 'sudo ldconfig'  in a terminal
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: yes, but it should work now
<geck1> And what do I do to copy the settings for apps/desktop/etc?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, include /usr/local/lib ?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: now do 'sudo cp -r /home/olduser/.config /home/olduser/.firefox /home/olduser/.cache /home/olduser/.local /home/newuser && chown -R newuser:newuser /home/newuser'
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: no, withut' include'
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: just the directory path, alone on a line
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: that was to geck1
<TheSheep> geck1: put a 'sudo' before that chown too
<TheSheep> geck1: udo cp -r /home/olduser/.config  /home/olduser/.firefox /home/olduser/.cache  /home/olduser/.local /home/newuser &&
<geck1> kk thx
<TheSheep> sudo chown -R  newuser:newuser /home/newuser'
<TheSheep> gotta run to work
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, attemp make again now?
<Jester45> does anyone have an idea on how to get the line out on my card to input to the mic?
<cheeseboy> how i send file from one ppc to another without x ?
<Jester45> ftp
<Jester45> or cp source destination onto a usb drive
<RedPhoenix> can anyone point me in the right direction to configure a NIC in 10x and full duplex mode
<geck1> Question: how do I get Xubuntu to recognize my flash drive?
<eagle-101> geck1, just plug it in
<geck1> tried that xD
<geck1> nothing came up
<eagle-101> mmm for me it reads it as a new drive
<eagle-101> (heck it reads my digital camera as a new drive)
<geck1> when I plug it in, my cpu usage goes up
<geck1> then nothing happens
<geck1> and it goes back down
<eagle-101> geck1, which means it probably mounted the drive
<eagle-101> open up thunar
<geck1> *doh* file this under "I'm retarded"
<eagle-101> geck1, no worry :)
<geck1> i got it lol -_-
<geck1> sorry heh
<eagle-101> geck1, no worries :)
<geck1> thanks for your help earlier too guys, I'm sure you'll be seeing more of me :-[
<eagle-101> geck1, xubuntu is quite smart, if you plug in say your digital camera (I have 3) chances are it will pick it up
<eagle-101> geck1, hey stay around :)
<geck1> 8-) I'm sure I'll have more questions to pester you with hehe
<eagle-101> hehe
<geck1> just started this whole linux shindig a few days ago
<geck1> already got ubuntu up on a server-ish machine
<eagle-101> geck1, heh well are you liking it?
<eagle-101> :)
<geck1> the ubuntu one is rockin my sox off
<eagle-101> geck1, heh
<geck1> this xubuntu compy is giving me a bit more trouble, but its mostly because of slightly outdated hardware
<eagle-101> mmm
<eagle-101> where is the problems :S
<geck1> but I'm getting it all figured out well enough =)
<geck1> its just sluggish
<eagle-101> geck1, how much RAM do you have?
<geck1> 256mb ram
<eagle-101> and proccessor?
<geck1> 733mhz processor
<eagle-101> thats probably doing it
<eagle-101> are you running anything like firefox?
<eagle-101> most likely you are into your swap space.
<geck1> I actually figured out how to get the comp stat monitor, and my RAM is always fine, my CPU just gets used hard =)
<eagle-101> geck1, ah ok :)
<geck1> swap is nill
<eagle-101> then its your processor
<geck1> just the cpu mainly
<geck1> yea
<eagle-101> me, it was my ram
<eagle-101> I do a lot of programming
<geck1> I do a lot of computer building =P
<eagle-101> having debbuggers open and firefox, ugh
<eagle-101> with only 256 MB ram, I was shot
<eagle-101> heh
<geck1> this is about my 8th or 9th compy I think
* eagle-101 is happy with his 1GB RAM now :)
<eagle-101> works well enough for me :)
<geck1> Just build this one with some spare parts I had lying around, not quite as speedy as I guessed it would be, but it gets the job done
<eagle-101> geck1, heh, that one going to be your personal computer?
<geck1> haha no my personal computer is a beast
<eagle-101> (and any reason why you switched from windows?)
<geck1> well I have 2 actually, both are beasty =P
<geck1> Right now I'm running 2 windows machines, 1 ubuntu, 1 xubuntu
<eagle-101> mm, :)
<eagle-101> and whats your general impression of linux :)
<geck1> 1 windows for gaming, 1 for home theatre PC, 1 ubuntu for server/general use (when I'm NOT gaming), 1 xubuntu I'm setting up for my girl =P
<eagle-101> heh, poor her
<geck1> Its stable as hell, and runs fast too, which is why I'll basically be using it for everything but gaming
<eagle-101> geck1, heh, that is one weakness... :(
<geck1> It's got somewhat of a steep learning curve for the nitty gritty stuff, but I'll figure it out in time
<eagle-101> I just play chess
<eagle-101> I'm not into that whole graphics intensive stuff
<eagle-101> and the developer tools on linux are free, and very good
<eagle-101> windows, they cost me money, and kinda suck
<geck1> yea hehe
<geck1> Really, I don't game a whole lot anymore, too busy with school
<eagle-101> heh
<geck1> Biology major, pre-med, so I mostly study and research on my compy nowadays
<eagle-101> ah I see
<geck1> which linux suits just fine
<TheSheep> I've seen a whole bunch of advanced biology/chemistry programs added to feisty some time ago
<eagle-101> heh, personally I'm hoping linux keeps growing and some of the game makers will make games that run on both linux and windows... >.>
<Jester45> how do you reconfigure via dpkg? i cant remember the command
<geck1> I believe some newer games do, like C&C 3
<Jester45> eagle-101, some do, many opensource ones are
<eagle-101> C&C 3?
<geck1> command and conquer 3
<eagle-101> ah ok
<geck1> just came out, pretty sure its linux compatible....at least I thought I read that
<Jester45> i liked generales but the networking was the worst ever
<eagle-101> generales?
<TheSheep> Jester45: dpkg-reconfigure
<Jester45> thanks
<Jester45> generals
<eagle-101> thats a free game?
<geck1> Never got a chance to play that one
<Jester45> no, CnC Generals
<Jester45> the one be C&C 3
<Jester45> before*
<geck1> Since it's summer and I got a little break from school, I've been playing Supreme Commander, and C&C3
<eagle-101> mmm ok
<eagle-101> ah I see
<Jester45> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<johnnytainted> Wow, uh. Is there a total n00b's guide to compiling apps anywhere?
<eagle-101> johnnytainted, you should not have to compile on ubuntu...
<eagle-101> otherwise just use make
<johnnytainted> Oh.
<Jester45> ./configure                make                  make install
<eagle-101> johnnytainted, what do you want to compile?
<Jester45> and make clean if you want
<johnnytainted> Don't you have to compile .sh files?
<Jester45> no
<TheSheep> Jester45: s/make install/checkinstall
<geck1> sh filename.sh
<Jester45> they are scripts
<geck1> I learned that one already =)
<eagle-101> geck1, :)
<Jester45> just like running multiple commands in the cli
<johnnytainted> Oh wait.
<johnnytainted> Nevermind. Haha.
<johnnytainted> Sorry.
<Jester45> TheSheep, how can i reconfuigure alsa? i messed mine up
<Jester45> configure*
<TheSheep> Jester45: what did you change?
<Jester45> about everything in alsamixer
<TheSheep> Jester45: well, just remove /etc/asound.conf and do /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<Jester45> ok
<eagle-101> heh, that is the one application I uninstalled O.o
<Jester45> sudo rm /etc/asound.conf
<Jester45> rm: cannot remove `/etc/asound.conf': No such file or directory
<TheSheep> Jester45: then I can't remember where the state of channels is saved
<TheSheep> Jester45: maybe somewhere in /var
<TheSheep> Jester45: look for alsa there
<eagle-101> sudo find / | asound.config
<eagle-101> :P
<eagle-101> err grep
<TheSheep> eagle-101: find
<Jester45> i was just starting to do that
<Jester45> no need for sudo your only reading
<TheSheep> eagle-101: find /var -name *alsa*
<eagle-101> heh is it any faster ;)
<TheSheep> eagle-101: substancially
<eagle-101> figures
<Jester45> none
<Jester45> let me do /
<TheSheep> Jester45: easier, just look into /etc/init.d/alsa and see what file it uses
<Jester45> thats to smart :)
<Jester45> how about /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<TheSheep> Jester45: yup, that's probably it, rename it to .old or something
<Jester45> well its not working now so doesnt matter if i lose it
<eagle-101> heh, just uninstall, and re-install :P
<TheSheep> eagle-101: that's not widnows
<Jester45> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eagle-101> TheSheep, heh, its the last thing when I give up :P
<Jester45> the last thing is a livecd boot
<eagle-101> Jester45, true, but if I screw up a program and I can't get it to work, I try to fix it, but if I can't figure it out, I just remove the program and reinstall it
<Jester45> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28053/
* TheSheep usually just removes the saved configuration from his ~
<Jester45> thats what error mplayer gives
<Jester45> and i think its the same that mpd is getting
<TheSheep> Jester45: lsof | grep pcm
<TheSheep> Jester45: some program hugs the audio output
<Jester45> nothing
<TheSheep> Jester45: as root
<Jester45> nothing
<TheSheep> Jester45: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<Jester45> as root?
<TheSheep> no
<Jester45> it gave me a blank line
<Jester45> ima try closing teamspeak
<TheSheep> it should give you a lot of noise
<Jester45> FOUND IT
<Jester45> after i read your some program hugs the audio output statement
<TheSheep> >_<
<Jester45> i thought... what could do that
<Jester45> then i said well... maybe the newly installed program :)
<Jester45> o and btw it works as soon as it was closed
<Jester45> now if i reopen...
<Jester45> works
<Jester45> guess i could try wine + teamspeak
<Jester45> thanks for the help
<Jester45> anyone wanna try to load test my teamspeak server?
<k-os> is it possible to upgrade to Xfce 4.4.1 in Xubuntu 6.10?
<TheSheep> k-os: not within the distribution
<k-os> TheSheep: what would the work-around be?
<TheSheep> k-os: upgrdae to feisty
<TheSheep> upgrade*
<k-os> feisty is not good for me, it has problems detecting my wireless cards and to get them in use,
<k-os> i could manually install xfce 4.4.1? that would replace the current version of Xfce?
<TheSheep> k-os: unless you knwo exactly what you are doing, that's not recommended
#xubuntu 2008-06-23
<fistelsork> hi
<LetsGo67> How do I make Opera forget my email password?
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: xubuntu doesn't ship with opera, try their support maybe
<fistelsork> what do I do if I deleted the only user which can "administer the system"? >.<
<LetsGo67> TheSheep, you mean, ask Opera for support?
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: no idea how they have it organized
<TheSheep> fistelsork: you can run in the recovery mode and add an user
<LetsGo67> Was it a bad idea for me to remove Firefox and install Opera?
<fistelsork> TheSheep: from the installation cd?
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: no, you are free to use the software that suits you better, it's just I have no idea about how opera works or where it keeps passwords and such
<TheSheep> fistelsork: no, when you boot, press esc, you will have a menu
<LetsGo67> It is a proprietary, but I am still scared of getting it stolen.
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: I think it's free for private use
<fistelsork> TheSheep: aha! thanks!!
<LetsGo67> Even more for Thunderbird.
<LetsGo67> I want my passwords to be safe.
<LetsGo67> I'd rather type my password instead of storing it on the PC.
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: maybe someone else will know... I wonder if there is a channel for opera...
<LetsGo67> Yes, but no answers.
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: there is! try joining #opera
<TheSheep> maybe in the morning there will be more people
<LetsGo67> You went and left.  You don't use Opera?
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu rocks! woot! :)
<wolfwalker> This is a things-to-do guide after installing Ubuntu 8.04.  Getting flash, java, some codecs, etc., medibuntu repositories, blah, blah, blah.  Here's the page:  http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2008/04/things-to-do-on-your-new-ubuntu-804.html
<wolfwalker> Question:  Will all this work for Xubuntu as well?
<cody-somerville> wolfwalker, I'll take a look
<cody-somerville> wolfwalker, just install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<wolfwalker> That includes flash and java?
<wolfwalker> apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<cody-somerville> yup
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<xTOGx> how do i get my sound to work?
<xTOGx> how do i get my sound to work? is there a driver or something
<redwyrm> Hi. I am trying to scan a document using my printer/scanner combo, but I get a "no devices found" message
<redwyrm> My printer/scanner is a Canon MP210 and I'm using the Flegita plugin for the Gimp to do the scanning.
<redwyrm> how would I make the software recognize my printer?
<redwyrm> (I'm using xubunt 8.04 "hardy" btw)
<redwyrm> xubuntu*
<nubuntu> god, i don't know whats happening to my computer.  now i have no more panels as of today when i turnd it on... i figured out how to go in thru the filesystem to usr/bin to find programs, but what a pain.  all this started when i tried to upgrade my video card driver for an installation of google earth.  anyone else having such a prob?
<nubuntu> my screen resolution is all goofy too, i don't really know what it is rendering at, but it ain't very high i can say.
<cody-somerville> nubuntu, hi
<owen_> Need some advice before proceeding with a live usb xubuntu install. Is there the java jdk kit in the repositories?
<AlexCONRAD> hi, my xubuntu just crashed (blinking leds on keyboard). How is it possible to know what happened after a reboot?
<glitsj16> AlexCONRAD: hi, you can always check /var/log/syslog and look for clues
<glitsj16> and ~/.xsession-errors as well
<AlexCONRAD> glitsj16: i'll have a look at those, thanks
<glitsj16> AlexCONRAD: hope it's easily fixed, your welcome
<_-Jay-_> Evening all,   I'm having some trouble with xfce and external monitors and system faults,  being too big for the res,    anyone fancy a helping hand?
<_-Jay-_> never mind,   got it,   stupid DPI configuration
<temoto-work> What is xfce analog of konsole?
<temoto-work> virtual terminal
<Myrtti> xfce4-terminal
<frangor> hi
<floating> i started using the experiment version of vlc player. now when i try to update xubu-system with autoupdate.. it cant update some vlc files.. now there is always an icon on topright corner telling me about updates...
<temoto-work> How to turn on Marvell wire ethernet card?
<temoto-work> lspci 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group ltd. Unknown device 4355 (rev 12)
<vehystrix> is there anyone that can tell me how I change the default file manager pcman?
<vehystrix> is there anyone that can tell me how I change the default file manager pcman?
<jokoon> hello Odd-rationale
<jokoon> I just reinstalled ubuntu-desktop
<jokoon> make xfce freeze after I login
<jokoon> just a blue background with the mouse cursor
<lobazo> hello i have a problem with my panel in xubuntu http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/1777/screenshotxc4.png
<lobazo> how can i fix it?
<Myrtti> lobazo: so what is your problem exactly?
<Myrtti> lobazo: that you've lost a spacer from the upper panel?
<lobazo> the problem it's that i've lost my firefox icon and network icon
<Myrtti> then right click the panel and add them back?
<Myrtti> network icon you must mean nm-applet
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: hey. what is the problem?
<jokoon> I have a powerpc
<jokoon> laptop
<jokoon> ubuntu was installed, I installed xubuntu-desktop with synaptic
<jokoon> but when I was loging in
<jokoon> nothing happened
<jokoon> I removed packages with a command line I think you gave me
<jokoon> it works xfce worked
<jokoon> because of a possible corrupt packet
<jokoon> then I install ubuntu-desktop and it doesn't work anymore
<jokoon> I don't get why xfce is fighting with gnome
<jokoon> xfce works without gnome so whats the probleme
<jokoon> Odd-rationale I explained you can read now :)
<cody-somerville> xfce4 doesn't affect gnome
<cody-somerville> Did you change the session at gdm?
<jokoon> no
<cody-somerville> Then you're probably still logging into xfce4?
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: maybe that's our favorite bug?
<jokoon> I think it was xfce by default
<cody-somerville> jokoon, When you said nothing happpened when you tried to login, please describe further
<cody-somerville> jokoon, could you still move your mouse around?
<jokoon> yes
<jokoon> there was a sky blue backgroun
<jokoon> d
<jokoon> i could still move my mouse
<jokoon> cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> jokoon, So what is happening now?
<jokoon> (sorry forgot to put your name in)
<jokoon> now I'm on gnome
<jokoon> I miss xfce
<cody-somerville> So no more trouble?
<cody-somerville> Oh, you want Xfce4 back?
<jokoon> yes trouble, I have a slow laptop
<jokoon> I would prefer xfce
<jokoon> nobody knows about what corrupt packet I should remove ?
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: ok i'm back. sorry... :P
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: do you have a terminal open?
<jokoon> cody-somerville yes I want xfce back
<wozz> Hi -- i'm trying to install xubuntu on some previously hp openview boxes
<jokoon> yes, will you ask me to remove gnome again ?
<wozz> and all i get is to the busybox shell and no further
<cody-somerville> jokoon, what do you mean "corrupt" package?
<wozz> any ideas?
<jokoon> thats what Odd-rationale suggested
<jokoon> cody-somerville
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: no. let's remove some config files. try as your normal user "rm ~/.cache ~/.config"
<cody-somerville> First off, whats the issue? :S
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: then logout. and try logging in to xfce normally.
<jokoon> cody-somerville the issue is : when I log in on a xfce session, all I have is a sky blue background with only the mouse
<jokoon> NOT THE LOGO
<Myrtti> Odd-rationale: are you serious about REMOVING .config?
<Odd-rationale> Myrtti: yes.
<jokoon> the device cursor can move
<Myrtti> Odd-rationale: wouldn't you rather rename it?
<Odd-rationale> Myrtti: why? you think i should move it instead?
<Odd-rationale> Myrtti: well, there is seldom anything there worth keeping...
<wozz> Perhaps you're running into this issue jokoon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/221657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221657 in ubuntu "xfce4 does not load on normal ubuntu-desktop (dup-of: 232364)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wozz> sound familiar?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232364 in xfce4-utils "dbus-launch hangs at session start waiting on socket output in libxcb" [Critical,In progress]
<jokoon> wozz yes same problem
<jokoon> I have a power pc machine
<wozz> sounds like its a bug
<wozz> sounds like reinstalling may help
<wozz> or it may not
<wozz> i believe the term is "SOL"
<jokoon> meaning ?
<cody-somerville> jokoon, I can fix your problem.
<jokoon> cody-somerville really ?
<cody-somerville> jokoon, Are you comfortable enough to replace a system file in the shell?
<jokoon> yes
<cody-somerville> jokoon, Do you need me to provide you with the file or are you comfortable just making the edit I tell you to?
<jokoon> yes
<jokoon> but be precise
<jokoon> please
<jokoon> or maybe in a pastebin
<cody-somerville> Ok
<cody-somerville> Are you able to edit the file right now while still talking to me?
<jokoon> yes
<jokoon> I can do that cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> jokoon, okay, open /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc as root
<jokoon> done
<lobazo> well now i have almost all my icons but i don't have the help icon and  when i run my help appeared archive not found like this http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/3360/screenshot1yd7.png
<jokoon> cody-somerville its done
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: j0
<cody-somerville> jokoon, Find dbus-launch in the file
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, hi
<jokoon> cody-somerville
<jokoon> done
<cody-somerville> jokoon, do you see that block there?
<jokoon> the '#' ?
<jokoon> I remove it ?
<cody-somerville> no no
<cody-somerville> By block, I mean group of lines without spaces.
<jokoon> from if to fi
<cody-somerville> jokoon, this here, yes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22368/
<jokoon> yes
<jokoon> I see it
<cody-somerville> Ok, I want you to cut that block and paste it before this block of text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22369/
<cody-somerville> When you're done, that part of the file should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22372/
<cody-somerville> (or very very very similar) :)
<cody-somerville> Please pastebin your file before saving it
<jokoon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22374/
<cody-somerville> Ok
<cody-somerville> Looks good
<cody-somerville> Save and try relogging into Xubuntu again.
 * cody-somerville has to go afk now.
<jokoon> cody-somerville THANKS A LOOT
 * jokoon kisses cody-somerville 
<cody-somerville> It worked? :)
<jokoon> yep
<lc2> iiiiinTTERRRNET
<Woo> Can Xubuntu be installed on a 1,3GB hard drive?
<cody-somerville> Woo_, probably not
<Odd-rationale> Woo_: barely.
<Odd-rationale> maybe if you don't included swap space...
<Woo_> I will set it up to just do one thing, Folding@Home
<Woo_> I don't need OpenOffice or any other stuff
<Odd-rationale> Woo_: then ust install a cli
<Odd-rationale> just
<Woo_> a what?
<Odd-rationale> command line interface
<Woo_> I'm not smart enough for that
<Odd-rationale> you don't need a gui for for folding@home
<cody-somerville> Woo_, try damn small linux
<Woo_> I know, but I need a brain to know what to type in the command line
<Odd-rationale> Woo_: folding@home is done from the command line, correct?
<Woo_> yeah
<Odd-rationale> well, you know how to install it from the command line. no? (apt-get install stuff)
<Woo_> yes.
<Woo_> but i don't know how to manage setting up samba, editing the conf file from a command line
<Odd-rationale> Woo_: well, you could learn... have you used nano?
<Woo_> Nano what?
<Woo_> Linux should have a (Windows) home server thing, they've solved it brilliant. You add a GPU when you config it, then you can remove it once you're done. Sounds very user friendly.
<Odd-rationale> Woo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Woo_> I think I'll go try damn small linux
<Woo_> hmm, i guess i need a new switch
<Woo_> will go for a walk down to where people throw away computers, wish me luck :)
<wozz> i've got a cisco 1900 here if you wanna pay for shipping :)
<Woo_> i had a big cisco thing as well once, 40W!
<Woo_> i didn't really know what to do with it, it had these DVI-like things as well as two normal network plugs
<wozz> we also have a 2900xl around here somewhere
<Woo_> or hmm
<Woo_> does xubuntu have good wireless support?
<Woo_> have an old USB thing here
<jokoon> magically, bluetooth now works
<jokoon> yaaaaaay
<wozz> xubuntu has the same wireless support as ubuntu
<jokoon> now I have ubuntu-desktop installed
<Woo_> do you think it is in any way possible to set it to go offline when it is not used?
<Woo_> it is an old standard, we have an n router but it runs at g since no n cards around
<Woo_> if it's constantly online i think the router will give the rest of us bad speed due to the bad standard
<wozz> you might look into the power safe features
<wozz> as to how or whether you can do this im not sure
<wozz> power save
<diskreet> hi
<Myrtti> hullo
<diskreet> er ... should the user:pass for a 8.04 livecd be ubuntu:[blank] ?
<diskreet> i couldnt seem to find info on this anywhere on the official site
<diskreet> nor on the cd image or any affiliated txt files
<diskreet> i've got no terminals on tty1...6, just a bunch of "User not known to the underlying authentication module" messages
<diskreet> same of which came up on normal install, which didn't continue anywhere for a good 10 minutes so i think it just froze
<TheSheep> diskreet: it shuldn't ask you for password
<TheSheep> diskreet: verify the cd for defects
<Woo_> wow, i found a computer that had an 800MHz CPU
<Woo_> but a staggering 1GB ram
<Woo_> strange, eh?
<TheSheep> not really
<Woo_> who would need that the day it was bought?
<TheSheep> a java developer maybe? ;)
<Woo_> :P
<Woo_> i also got two hard drives, 20 and 60 :)
<Woo_> My client crashed, did I miss any messages?
<lc2> nope
<diskreet> TheSheep: ok, nice to know. it gave a graphical login screen so something must be wrong, probably with the cdrw then
<TheSheep> diskreet: there is an option in the boot menu for vrifying the cd
<Woo_> brilliant, i could replace the 1GB on a machine with 256
<diskreet> ya, it found an error in 1 file altogether.
<Cygnu1> Hey, quick question
<Cygnu1> What kind of installation package does Xubuntu use?
 * Cygnu1 just installed Xubuntu on a five year old Dell machine.
<lc2> Cygnu1: deb
<Cygnu1> Perhaps I should elaborate a little.  I've never used *nix, and have next to no idea what I'm doing.  I know my way around a system, just not Linux.
<Cygnu1> Specifically, I'm trying to install Flash to get better browser functionality.
<lc2> then you should have asked that
<lc2> you don't need to go and download flash
<lc2> firefox's plugin finder will do that fine
<Cygnu1> Plugin finder is where?
<Cygnu1> I'm not an idiot, I'm just lost.
<Myrtti> just surf to say, orisinal.com
<lc2> go to a page with flash on it.
<Cygnu1> Right.
<lc2> it'll say "additional plugins are needed" blah blah blah
<Myrtti> then firefox should scream and yell "YO YO I zee Flash zomg download?"
<Myrtti> :-P
<lc2> "install missing plugins"
<Cygnu1> My DSL is just bogged down because Xubuntu is updating in the background.
<Myrtti> sorry, been drinking too much coffee
<Cygnu1> Haha
<Cygnu1> >.>  "You guys, because the Flash, it is coming, install our shit!"
<diskreet> ...and if for some reason the plugin finder fails, you can get an installer script from the adobe site. just google adobe flash linux, get the .tar.gz, gunzip & untar and run it (./sh flashplayer-installer or whatever) from the terminal
<diskreet> argh, second cdrw that doesn't work :D
<Cygnu1> Yeah, I got the .tar.gz and untarred it, because the Firefox plugin finder didn't pop up
<Cygnu1> For some reason.  Maybe I just missed it
<Cygnu1> Also, is there some way to get the clock out of 24-hour format?
<Cygnu1> I checked System>Time and Date... maybe I'm just missing something?
<lc2> right click on the clock.
<lc2> properties.
<lc2> uncheck "use 24 hour clock".
<lc2> profit!
<Cygnu1> dur de dur...
<steven_> lol @ profit!!
<Cygnu1> shit was so cash...
<Cygnu1> Oh, I have to wait for the Synaptics to finish the System update...
<lc2> yes
<lc2> 21:01 < Cygnu1> shit was so cash...
<lc2> /b/tards? in my #xubuntu?
<steven_> moar likely than u think!
<Cygnu1> Well, /u/ers are usually slightly kinder than /b/tards.
<Cygnu1> Anon is legion, though.
<steven_> rule 34?
<cody-somerville> hmm?
<steven_> nvm lol
<Cygnu1> on what?
<Cygnu1> IRC clients?
<steven_> this is for another room
<cody-somerville> :)
<steven_> right cody?
<cody-somerville> Sounds about right.
<steven_> lol
<steven_> quick question
<Cygnu1> How can I go about minimizing the resource requirements of Xubuntu.  I know it's already pretty light weight, but I'm running it on a P4 @1.8 and 256 or RAM.
<Cygnu1> There should be a question mark somewhere in there.
<steven_> i was trying to install xscreensaver along with gnome-screensaver
<lc2> Cygnu1: not a lot, really
<steven_> bot when i install gnome-sc, when i login, it freezes
<lc2> it's as lightweight as it's going to get
<steven_> it will allow me to login
<steven_> but nothing after that
<steven_> it seems like it kills x after login
<steven_> but not really
<steven_> it stays blue
<steven_> any takers?
<lc2> no idea
<Cygnu1> Alright.  I am running a few windows open right now.  I'll check again when idle.  It's using ~170 MB when updating, and with Pidgin and Firefox open so I guess idle should be pretty good.
<steven_> cygnu how you liking xubuntu?
<steven_> oh cody
<steven_> last week i was asking about tablets
<steven_> i finally made a bootable USb stick with the xubuntu image on it
<steven_> it's persistant as well
<steven_> so i can swap hard disks
<Cygnu1> From the 10 minutes I've used it, and given the crap computer I'm running it on... I like it.
<steven_> cuz my tablet doesn't have a cd drive
<lc2> Cygnu1: idle it's pretty good
<steven_> yeah
<Cygnu1> I could easily see throwing it onto a UMPC.
<lc2> it's pretty good when idle*
<steven_> what kinda comp u got?
<lc2> Cygnu1: the thing is, about the only thing that takes up any memory is the gtk toolkit, and everything else uses it
<Cygnu1> My guess is that updating is chewing up resources pretty good.
<steven_> yeah
<steven_> are you apt-get updating?
<steven_> or dist-upgrade?
<lc2> if you have *one* GTK program running all the time, then you're basically using no memory for all of xfce
<lc2> but wat do i no lols
<steven_> LOL
<steven_> please elaborate lc2
<Cygnu1> It just tossed me a window up in the corner that said "New updates, click here."  So I did.  I'm new to the whole *nix thing.
<steven_> what do you mean?
<steven_> cygnu1: this room is a good resource
<steven_> some more broad questions might get answered a couple minutes faster in the reg #ubuntu room
<steven_> cuz it has more people
<steven_> but if you're going xub, stay here!
<steven_> we will help
<Cygnu1> Yeah, that's the nice thing about Linux.  The help is... onh, right... helpful.,
<lc2> indeed
<Cygnu1> oh*
<lc2> so i'd like to think
<steven_> yeah it's very much a community i've found
<steven_> i was a windows user for years
<steven_> had to learn to PXE boot to get a laptop broken
<steven_> installed xubuntu
<steven_> and never looked back
<lc2> win
<steven_> this was about 6 months ago
<Cygnu1> Well, I'm not exactly a technotard.  I do fine on Windows XP, and with hardware... Right now, it's more that I'm lost and don't know what to do rather than being an idiot.
<steven_> yeagh
 * lc2 went from windows to linux about six years ago, went to bsd a couple of years later, went back to linux less than a month ago
<steven_> it takes a while to learn
<steven_> it can be frustrating at times
<steven_> it helps t have another comp with internet access
<steven_> when you want to tweak things
<Cygnu1> It's just a lot more visceral than windows.  There aren't as many pretty paint-jobs to make things look nice...
<steven_> like xorg.conf
<steven_> LOL @ cygnu
<steven_> but it is rewarding i found
<steven_> like raising a child
<steven_> teaching it to learn and grow
<steven_> LOL
<steven_> win?
<lc2> win
<Cygnu1> I mean, there's nothing that Windows does that LInux doesn't.  Linux does the exact same things when installing, and whatnot, it's just that Linux says "Fuck you, install it yourself."
<steven_> LOL
<steven_> summed up nicely
<Cygnu1> "I have a terminal.  Say hello."
<steven_> it's good on an older machine
<Cygnu1> Yeah.
<steven_> you can buildfrom ground up
<steven_> windows will feel bloated after using xub
<steven_> it's solightweight
<Cygnu1> Even though Linux is really starting to gain ground on Windows because of UMPCs.
<lc2> UMPCs?
<steven_> yeah
<steven_> quite
<Cygnu1> people are getting EEEs and whatnot with Xandros on them, and realizing that Linux ain't just for powerusers.
<Cygnu1> Ultra Mobile PCs.
<steven_> xubuntu is like the hidden gem
<lc2> oh, that sort of thing
<steven_> yeah
<steven_> i was gonna get an eee
<Cygnu1> And that a penguin wearing a suit can look just as appealing as Windows.
<steven_> but for a little more, i just wanna build my own xubuntu box
<Cygnu1> I'm looking at either the MSI Wind, or the EEE 1000.
<steven_> they're making an eee box
<Cygnu1> I need it for classes, mainly. The note taking.
<steven_> i believe
<Cygnu1> Yeah, I saw.
<Cygnu1> Cheap as dirt.
<steven_> yeah
<Cygnu1> But probably runs just fine
<Cygnu1> What was it, 1.6 Atom?
<steven_> but for the price, you could still build your own
<Cygnu1> 1 GB of RAM?
<steven_> i believe
<steven_> yeah 1 g
<Cygnu1> I mean, it's more or less exactly what you need if you just need to do word processing and internet.
<steven_> that's all i do!
<steven_> surf and type
<lc2> ditto
<lc2> that and music
<steven_> god music
<Cygnu1> Right.  Oh, is there any way to get rid of the System beep?
<steven_> i forgot
<steven_> umm
<steven_> lemme check
<steven_> i knew how in ubuntu
<lc2> yes there is
<Cygnu1> Immediately, I love having my VDE.
<lc2> one of two ways
<steven_> sudo nano -w /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<lc2> one, via alsamixer
<steven_> blacklist pcspkr
<lc2> and the other, *think*
<steven_> add to end of file
<steven_> and save!
<Cygnu1> hahah
<steven_> profit!
<Cygnu1> haha
<steven_> haha at what?
<Cygnu1> Profit!
<lc2> okay
<lc2> in a terminal:
<lc2> xset b off
<lc2> if you liek that, then
<Cygnu1> Will that just turn it off?
<lc2> applications -> settings -> settings manager
<steven_> it should
<lc2> it will
<steven_> the modprobe blacklist works
<lc2> then
<lc2> under autostarted applications, add that command
<lc2> profit
<steven_> profit?
<steven_> in my #xubuntu?
<lc2> it's more likely than you think.
<Cygnu1> I don't see where the Settings are...
<Cygnu1> Dur
<lc2> .. yeah
<Cygnu1> at the top... I was thinking alpha.
<lc2> mhm
<steven_> did it work?
<steven_> i am curious
<Woo_> How much space does Xubuntu need?
<steven_> i never tried lc2's method
<steven_> LOL
<TheSheep> Woo_: about 3GB
<steven_> i use 1gb
<steven_> off a USB thumb
<steven_> and it works perfectly
<steven_> opera for internet
<Woo_> ok so i can give it a shot installing it on 1,3GB drive I have?
<TheSheep> steven_: full install?
<steven_> and openoffice for rest
<Woo_> I don't need any applications, really
<steven_> yes full persistant install
<Woo_> it will just run folding@home
<steven_> thesheep: yeah full install
<Woo_> but the *buntu distros don't like removing oorg afaik
<TheSheep> steven_: weird
<steven_> why weird?
<TheSheep> steven_: but it could have changed
<steven_> it took some tweaking
<steven_> wanna know how i did it?
<Cygnu1> About the system  beeps.  I take  it I have to restart for the autorun command to work?
<TheSheep> steven_: so it's not a standard full install
<steven_> no it is full install
<steven_> afaik
<Woo_> oh i misunderstood, so can i install it on my 1,3gb drive or not
<Woo_> i meant to put a question sign there
<TheSheep> Woo_: not without some work
<steven_> yes you can
<lc2> Cygnu1: well, log out and back in
<steven_> it's actually not hard
<steven_> it runs like a live cd
<lc2> Cygnu1: but doing xset b off in the terminal will do it immediately
<steven_> so yeah technically not full install
<steven_> right?
<Woo_> i tried damn small linux now but my mouse or keyboard didn't work
<Woo_> and the application had an error loading or something
<steven_> this works on every computer i tried
<steven_> my laptop desktop
<Cygnu1> Gotcha.
<steven_> old comps at work
<steven_> the photo kiosk in walmart
<steven_> yeah that's right
<steven_> i did it
<Woo_> will it work if i uninstall some applications with the package manager?
<Cygnu1> The other thing I'm poking around settings for is things like graphic snazzyness, since I'm on an integrated chipset.
<steven_> go to apps>settings man>windows tweaks
<steven_> or somehting like that
<steven_> transparency
<steven_> windows mods
<steven_> easy stuff
<steven_> focus grabs
<Cygnu1> Yup
<Cygnu1> Turned off the Anti-aliasing on fonts.
<steven_> that's hwta i use
<steven_> it's not quite extra effects ala ubuntu with compiz fusion
<steven_> but it's fun
<steven_> i am using
<steven_> let's see
<steven_> blended-gtk as window manager
<steven_> with xfce-dusk as theme
<steven_> it looks sweet
<steven_> it takes getting used to
<steven_> but it seems like less strain on the eyes
<steven_> why u turn off anti-aliasing?
<Cygnu1> Because it's AA.
<Cygnu1> on an integrated chipset.
<steven_> sorry i misuderstand
<steven_> it doesn't render or what's wrong?
<Cygnu1> Nothing's wrong.
<Cygnu1> It just alleviates strain on an otherwise crappy graphics engine.
<Cygnu1> Rather
<Cygnu1> not engine, but hardware.
<steven_> what's ur graphics card?
<steven_> how much strain you think it actually alleviates?
<steven_> cygnu1: how's it going?
<steven_> updates done?
<lc2> i wouldn't bother turning off anti-aliasing
<lc2> since that's done in hardware amirite
<lc2> and it's not like any graphics card since like, 1999 will be stressed out just running X
<lc2> but wat do i no lol
<steven_> u no natting
<steven_> lol that's why i was asking
<steven_> lawls
<hyppias> is hardy good now for eeepc
<azexian> hi, need help getting a touchscreen working
<thinkmassive> hmm I wonder what kind of touchscreen azexian has
 * lc2 doesn't know
<lc2> i guess we never will
<thinkmassive> it's too bad
<thinkmassive> I wish the touchscreen on my tablet was supported
<thinkmassive> then again I don't really use the pen except to show it off right now
<thinkmassive> meh
<lc2> meh ;\
<Nyad> Hi. I need to reset my xubuntu configuration back to defaults, something has gone wrong and I can no longer see anything, when it starts up the screen is blank
<Nyad> it has the backgroung
<Nyad> but it doesn't load the XFCE interface properly, kde and everything else works fine
<naynay> Hi everyone, would anyone know if overclocking would keep my sound drivers from working?
<steven_> good question
<steven_> i don't think so
<naynay> humm...Might be something else then, but thats the only change i've made lately.
<steven_> perhaps
<naynay> Here is the dmesg outbut for alsa http://paste.ubuntu.com/22461/
<Cygnu1> These System Beeps are annoying.  Anybody know how to turn them off?
<Cygnu1> I already tried blacklisting with AutoStarted Apps...
#xubuntu 2008-06-24
<naynay> Okay, It wasn't overclocking the CPU, i had stepped up the PCI/AGP bus speeds, but now its working again
<Cygnu1> How do I save changes to a file that I've edited in terminal?
<TheSheep> Cygnu1: what did you use to edit it?
<Cygnu1> Just the terminal.  I did some digging and found a way to save, but for some reason, what I was trying to accomplish (making the System Beep shut the hell up) didn't work.
<Cygnu1> I could check my BIOS, see if it has a mute.
<Cygnu1> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/09/17/blacklist-your-pc-speaker/
<Cygnu1> That's what I followed.
<TheSheep> the program you used is called 'nano'
<TheSheep> that's the text editor
<TheSheep> you exit and save with ctrl+x in it
<TheSheep> but blacklisting pcspeaker is an ugly solution
<Cygnu1> And one that doesn't work.
<TheSheep> you can change the sound pitch, length and volume instead
<TheSheep> to make it less annoying
<TheSheep> for example, try this command in the terminal: xset b 80 1200 5
<Cygnu1> ... This sounds like I could turn my System Beep into a musical instrument.  Please elaborate
<TheSheep> see the second paragraph from bottom at http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l19/lesson19k.html
<Cygnu1> Or... Xset -b
<Cygnu1> that just turns it off entirely
<Cygnu1> Thanks.
<TheSheep> Cygnu1: you will have to add it to your autostarted applications
<TheSheep> Cygnu1: it resets on reboot
<Cygnu1> Right
<Cygnu1> Sheep: Just into Autostarted, and put it into the "Command" field?
<TheSheep> yes
<Cygnu1> Thanks, I'm new to *nix.
<TheSheep> you learn fast
<Cygnu1> Oh, I'm not a technotard, I get along fine with Windows-based machines and hardware...  I'm just a little lost right now.
<TheSheep> that's understandable
<Cygnu1> So, who wants to start a System Beep orchestra
<steven_> sys beep orchestra?
<steven_> i like the idea
 * TheSheep imagines the turkish march played on 16 laptops
<steven_> wow that's quite impressve
<steven_> what's the diff between clean and autoremove?
<TheSheep> clean deletes the package files it downloaded
<TheSheep> but doesn't uninstall anything
<TheSheep> it just deletes the archives
<TheSheep> autoremove uninstalls all packages that were installed as a dependency, but are not needed anymore by any package you installed
<steven_> clean vs. autocelan?
<steven_> *autoclean
<TheSheep> I think autoclean doesn't remove the archives that haven't been installed yet
<TheSheep> but not sure
<steven_> ahh
<steven_> so i cold run
<steven_> apt-get autoremove
<steven_> apt-get autoclean
<steven_> and it would help either way
<TheSheep> help in what?
<LetsGo67> How can I read a DVD?
<pingutemp> VLC?
<Odd-rationale> !dvd | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LetsGo67> Doesn,t work odd-rationale.
<Odd-rationale> LetsGo67: you added the medibuntu repo and installed libdvdcss2 ? and replaced totem-gstreamer with totem-xine ?
<LetsGo67> Lessee...
<steven_> how can i rip dvds to my computer?
<steven_> like put them in avi format
<steven_> so i can keep on external and watch in vlc later
<steven_> i need an easy way to do it too
<steven_> like put it in the drive and press RIP
<Odd-rationale> steven_: try thoggen (ogg) there is another program too but i forgot what it is called...
<steven_> thoggen?
<steven_> dl'ing
<steven_> got it
<steven_> now to try
<steven_> hmm
<steven_> it seems to work
<steven_> we will see
<steven_> like it will rip menus and subtitles?
<steven_> does thoggen rip to avi format?
<Odd-rationale> steven_: if you want all that, i would suggets to just make an iso of the dvd.
<steven_> i don't know much about the media formats
<steven_> how do i make iso?
<Odd-rationale> steven_: avi. not yet.
<steven_> i want to save to external drive
<steven_> to play latert
<Odd-rationale> steven_: let me try to rememger the name of that program...
<steven_> thoggen allows this?
<steven_> thx odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> steven_: yes. thoggen will rip to ogg. i , however prefer to make iso of the dvd. that way i can burn an exact replica of the dvd. there is a program that will shrink the dvd to a 4 gb size that you can store. but i can't remember right now...
<steven_> thoggen seems like it will work
<steven_> hmm
<steven_> k9copy is what i was told in the ubuntu room
<steven_> any knowledge?
<steven_> is ogg better than avi?
<Odd-rationale> steven_: yes, i know. but that is the kde version. there is a gtk version...
<steven_> oh f* that
<Odd-rationale> steven_: ogg is an open format...
<steven_> i hate kde
<steven_> ogg quality is good?
<steven_> can be watched on a windows comp?
<steven_> LOL i didn't say that !
<Odd-rationale> steven_: yes. with vlc
<LetsGo67> libdvdcss2 doesn't work.
<steven_> vlc
<Odd-rationale> LetsGo67: did you change totem-gstreamer to totem-xine?
<steven_> so if i rip an iso of a dvd
<steven_> i can basically click the iso
<steven_> and watch using vlc later?
<LetsGo67> Odd-rationale: using vlc.
<litlebuda>  hi all how do I install fluxbox from a comand line install on a pc whitout network interfaces ?
<steven_> i save the iso image to my external
<LetsGo67> odd-rationale: how do I play it in totem anyways?
<Odd-rationale> litlebuda: you can download the need .deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<Odd-rationale> LetsGo67: vlc should work... i don't know why it wont' work...
<LetsGo67> me neither
<litlebuda> Odd-rationale, the alternate cd does not have it ?
<Odd-rationale> litlebuda: no
<steven_> littlebuda it does not
<Odd-rationale> steven_: i found it. it is dvd95
<Odd-rationale> http://dvd95.sourceforge.net/
<steven_> dvd95?
<litlebuda> ok thanks Odd-rationale and steven_
<steven_> quick ?
<steven_> anyone use btnx?
<Odd-rationale> gtg
<steven_> oh ps is there a way to IRC chat from command line such as not running X?
<steven_> thx odd
<litlebuda> steven_, bitch or irssi i think
<Odd-rationale> steven_: yes. irssi or weechat <-- my favorite
<steven_> weechat?
<steven_> how do i go about using it?
<Odd-rationale> read the manual!
<steven_> what's the gui like?
<steven_> RTFM right?
<steven_> LOL
<LetsGo67> steven_ why dvd95?
<steven_> god my bad
<Odd-rationale> i run weechat in screen in tilda
<steven_> what's tilda?
<Odd-rationale> a quake-like terminal
<steven_> ahh
<Odd-rationale> it drops down from the top with a hotkey.
<steven_> cool!
<Odd-rationale> i'll post a screenshot
<steven_> i would like to run IRC in say Ctrl-Alt-F2
<steven_> possible?
<billenium> What is the equal text editor for xubuntu? sudo gedit /file.txt = ?
<Odd-rationale> billenium: mousepad
<steven_> mouspad
<billenium> Thanks :)
<Odd-rationale> billenium: gksudo mousepad
<Odd-rationale> steven_: yes. possible.
<LetsGo67> dvd
<Odd-rationale> steven_: http://imagebin.ca/view/AeMdwagU.html
<steven_> that's badass!
<steven_> i'm a bit of a n00b
<steven_> too big for my britches with the *buntu
<steven_> i get lost
<steven_> but am too stubborn to admit i have no clue
<Odd-rationale> steven_: well, it doesn't require X. you can run it screen. detach a screen session. ssh into remotely. and start it up again!
<steven_> umm okay
<steven_> kinda lost lol
<Odd-rationale> LetsGo67: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<steven_> your vlc doesn't work?
<steven_> it works for almost every media type ive given it
<steven_> LetsGo67: have you looked at psychocats?
<steven_> .net
<steven_> it's a good resource
<LetsGo67> !psychocats
<ubottu> Factoid psychocats not found
<steven_> ?
<LetsGo67> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh doesn,t work
<LetsGo67> amd64 instructions, oops.
<LetsGo67> libdvdnav: Suspected RCE Region Protection!!!
<LetsGo67> [00000283] main playlist: nothing to play
<LetsGo67> Eowsn't work!
<steven_> eowsn't?
<LetsGo67> No!
<LetsGo67> lol
<steven_> hmm
<steven_> so what else have u tried?
<LetsGo67> vlc, medibuntu...
<LetsGo67> *sighs8
<LetsGo67> ksdjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjfy ttjyKUIHJ.Énm ,ghl;jtygukjhk
<steven_> vlc no work?
<LetsGo67> fed up
<steven_> that's odd
<LetsGo67> yes.
<steven_> hmm
<steven_> what file you trying?
<LetsGo67> sorry steven_ been here for nearly two hours.
<LetsGo67> dvd protected.
<steven_> yeah i feel yo
<steven_> *you
<LetsGo67> thanks man
<steven_> what kind of file you got?
<steven_> just a regular dvd?
<steven_> you bought it?
<steven_> or is is iso file
<LetsGo67> when I run vlc in terminal, I see stuff from libdvdread and libdvdnav but not libdvdcss.  Garfield: pacha royal
<LetsGo67> Typical protected dvd
<steven_> you're running vlc in terminal?
<steven_> not x?
<steven_> hmmm
<LetsGo67> Both.
<steven_> okay
<steven_> you have internal or external drive?
<LetsGo67> internal laptop drive
<LetsGo67> used to play dvds all the time
<steven_> in buntu?
<steven_> or another OS?
<LetsGo67> Xubuntu
<LetsGo67> used to work smoothy all the time
<LetsGo67> Vista for my sis too
<steven_> hmm
<steven_> you live in US>?
<steven_> is it a region1 coded dvd?
<steven_> canada
<steven_> hmm
<steven_> ottowa?
<steven_> ottawa i mean
<LetsGo67> usa dvd played in canada
<LetsGo67> Are you a spy?
<LetsGo67> Floridian?
<steven_> yes florida
<steven_> not a spy lol
<LetsGo67> :)
<steven_> big fan of canada in general
<LetsGo67> Some people suggest I reboot, then try agin.
<steven_> we are polar opposites!
<steven_> tried?
<LetsGo67> Polar opposites?  Oh yeah, you don't get any snow!  :)
<steven_> sunshine only
<steven_> you have all plugins for vlc?
<steven_> pulseaudio and all that jazz?
<LetsGo67> that good or bad?  I installed new kernel, could that be it?  I believe so, using 8.04lts
<steven_> new kernel as of today right
<steven_> as am i
<steven_> i have watched 2 dvds since i upgraded kernel and rebooted
<steven_> sooo
<steven_> have you tryied another dvd?
<steven_> to see if it is vlc?
<LetsGo67> lesee...
<steven_> dumb question
<steven_> do you get Suspected RCE Region Protection notice?
<steven_> have you tried sudo regionset?
<steven_> if that's the problem
<steven_> what region dvd is it?
<steven_> lol i am flooding
<LetsGo67> Yes I get that notice, steven_
<steven_> okay
<steven_> http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=7e2c1709c992aa572197eae121297c9f&t=810589
<steven_> check that out
<steven_> that's for audio
<steven_> nvm
<steven_> wrong thread
<LetsGo67> steven_ I am scared to use regionset
<steven_> try sudo apt-get remove icedtea-gcjwebplugin openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree liblame0 libxine1-ffmpeg non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
<steven_> regionset can only be done i think 4 times
<steven_> then it is locked
<LetsGo67> why!?
<chris13> I'm new to Linux and I have a pretty simple question
<steven_> http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=7e2c1709c992aa572197eae121297c9f&t=766683
<steven_> that came from that thread
<steven_> okay chris13: go
<LetsGo67> type: NONE?  What doesn that mean?  4 vendor resets?  5 user controlled changes resets?
<chris13> I have a data partition that is FAT32 that I'm supposed to be able to see with both windows and Xubuntu
<steven_> chris13: okay...
<chris13> So from Xubuntu how do I get to it?
<steven_> LetsGo67: hmmm
<LetsGo67> chris13:
<chris13> I just don't know where it would be
<steven_> chris13: it's in a shared partition?
<LetsGo67> what does type:none mean?
<chris13> It is just its own partition
<chris13> do I have to mount it somehow or something?
<steven_> umm
<chris13> I'm not familiar with the filesystem so it might be in there somewhere I just haven't found it
<steven_> you may have to mount the partition
<LetsGo67> So I am region 1?
<chris13> ok so how would I see if it is mounted and mout it if necesary?
<steven_> yes i believe
<steven_> go to your top panel
<LetsGo67> DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!
<steven_> LOL guess who's happy?
<LetsGo67> I AM HAPPY!  ('-')D
<steven_> hiphip hooray!
<__jericho__> hello, how do i reset my xfce panel to its default state... someone might have messed up with it.. tried it using alt+F2 with xfce4-panel but to no avail...
<__jericho__> im using xubuntu 6.06
<chris13> whoever was helping me I'm back on irc now
<steven_> hey what's up
<steven_> did that work?
<chris13> got my icons back
<steven_> good
<steven_> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts x-server
<crimsun_> (it kills the X server, really; it's known as zap.  Your startup method may take care of restarting the X server.)
<steven_> true
<steven_> that's what i mean
<steven_> i told him to do it
<steven_> and he did before i explained
<steven_> lol
<steven_> it's okay
<__jericho__> how do i reset the panel in xubuntu 6.06
<LetsGo67> __jericho__ alt+f2 xfce4-panel ?
<__jericho__> tried that already but it did not help
<__jericho__> @LetsGo67 there are no menus on the panel only the browser icon
<crimsun_> you could try erasing the appropriate file(s) in ~/.config
<__jericho__> will try it
<__jericho__> btw how do i bring up the terminal in alt+F2?
<steven_> xterm
<steven_> terminal
<steven_> depends which you have
<__jericho__> xterm did it thanks
<steven_> cool glad i could help
<__jericho__> hmm.. i copied the default menu to ~/.config but still the same
<__jericho__> maybe i'll just try to upgrade xubuntu through the terminal.. any help on how i'd do that...
<steven_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<steven_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<steven_> are you using 8.04 lts?
<__jericho__> no still 6.06
<steven_> oh wow
<steven_> umm
<steven_> jericho: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<__jericho__> hmm.. thanks steven_
<steven_> no pron
<steven_> PROB
<steven_> update-manager -d
<steven_> WARNING: it will take a while
<steven_> give it an hour +
<steven_> ok?
<__jericho__> ok thanks
<steven_> it will take some time
<__jericho__> can i do it even if i don't have administrator privileges?
<steven_> from 7.10 to 8.04
<steven_> yeah type alt-f2
<steven_> gksudo
<steven_> update-manager -d
<steven_> then type in ur password
<__jericho__> it says i can't run the program
<steven_> hmn
<steven_> you don;t have admin priveleges?
<steven_> who is admin? LOL
<__jericho__> root privileges
<__jericho__> duh sorry
<steven_> lol
<steven_> you don't
<steven_> type sudo su
<steven_> then try
<__jericho__> still cant
<steven_> hmm
<steven_> you're
<steven_> gtg huys
<steven_> see you all tomorrow!
<steven_> LetsGo67: i lost our chat!
<steven_> LetsGo67: help!
<LetsGo67> YO STEVE!
<LetsGo67> steven_
<LetsGo67> Gone.
<LetsGo67> Bye room!
<LetsGo67> How come a DVD only works when made an ISO file, and not when inserted in DVD drive?  How come Fieldy is here?
<LetsGo67> How come #gentoo is discriminatory?
<LetsGo67> Garfield: pacha royal only works as an iso file, not the actual dvd.
<LetsGo67> Fieldy?
<LetsGo67> Good day.
<q_a_z_steve> ﻿Hey, can anyone help me set up a linux screen recorder (vnc2swf or otherwise)?
<Isaac_> Under Places, how do you get to My Computer?
<Isaac_> I have an internal hard drive I just plugged in, but don't know how to access it.
<Narfee> file system
<Narfee> I guess
<[zEr0-x]> hi everybody!
<glitch942003> hi :)
<[zEr0-x]> hey I have a question: how can I open (inside Xubuntu), a folder as Root ?
<Myrtti> alt-f2, type gksudo thunar
<Myrtti> or gksudo thunar /path/to/the/directory
<Myrtti> be careful with that though
<Myrtti> very, very, very careful
<[zEr0-x]> why sir ?
<Myrtti> well you don't want to delete your whole system?
<[zEr0-x]> no! :)
<Myrtti> [and btw, a) irc is informal media and titles and sirs and such are very seldom needed b) if they were used, in this case the correct one would be ma'am]
<[zEr0-x]> oh sorry, are you woman ?... I use sir because I'm not a native english speaker, and I'm learning. I know is not an excuse but I'll try 2 the next time.
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> I'm from Finland where titles and ma'am's and sirs and like are very seldom used in Finnish language, so seeing that is sorta funny
<Myrtti> I don't consider myself to be old enough to be addressed ma'am :-D
<[zEr0-x]> anyway, sorry :P xD
<Myrtti> no probs :-P
<layonman98> hi
<layonman98> I'm [zEr0-x] but this is my nick of Xubuntu, I'm running it in here
<layonman98> in a VBOx
<Myrtti> that I already guessed
<layonman98> jajajajaja
<layonman98> I've started the system and an strange message appeared
<layonman98> It says that I started without administratives privilegies. Why ?
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> no idea
<layonman98> can I give u the link with the message ?
<Myrtti> sure
<layonman98> ok, hold on a second
<layonman98> http://pastebin.com/d4dc6699d
<Myrtti> hm
<layonman98> what :)
<Myrtti> I've got no idea :-D
<layonman98> ok, but don't worry, I have more :D
<layonman98> If I have an app running, but It seems to be blocked, how can I kill this app ?
<ubuntuuu> on ubuntu on screen resolution you could change resolution but how do you change resolution on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> settings->setting manager->display
<ubuntuuu> ya that did it thanks
<Woo_> Will I have to uninstall the GUI if I want to remove OOrg?
<keram> hello
<keram> have any of you been able to get a dual monitors + dual video card setup working?
<keram> i have one integrated intel graphics cards and one ati pci card. and 2 almost identical monitors
<keram> when i try to edit the xorg.conf file to include entries for both monitors and both screens and both video cards i get the message "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" when it boots up, and the monitor connected to the internal card does not show anything
<keram> here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/fdb6695e
<zoredache> keram: I have gotten dual video cards working when both where nvidia. I never got dual-head going with my onboard intel...
<keram> ah
<keram> well i have at least a small update. i have changed xorg so that the drivers used are intel and ati (rather than nvidia)
<keram> i also edited some bios settings so that the default video card to use is the internal one. now when i boot up i still get the low graphics mode warning but the internal monitor works and the ati monitor is displaying the text "ATI MACH64 BOIS P/N 113-40102-101"
<keram> the ati card is very old, maybe the proper driver is not "ati" but rather something else?
<zoredache> keram: most of the tutorials reccomend that you start by trying to get a working config for each display seperately
<keram> ah ok i wil ltry that
<zoredache> so try and get the ati working all by itself, and try and get the intel working all by itself.  Once you do that, then try and combine that
<keram> ok. that makes good sense
<keram> i will be back later if i run into more issues
<Woo_> I started the live Xubuntu, the progress bar went back and forwards. Now it is just blinking | on a black screen. Nothing happens. What do I do?
<zoredache> how much memory does your computer have?
<Woo_> 1GB
<Woo_> Well I haven't fully tried them yet
<Woo_> I found them in an old computer at the scrap heap yesterday
<Woo_> before that it had 256MB
<Woo_> the same kind of RAM though
<zoredache> tried them?  you mean the ram?  If this is new or new ram to this computer I would be tempted to run through the memory diagnostic
<Woo_> It was starting Windows 98 on the old hard drive before I shut it off (it isn't morally right to boot someone else's data)
<Woo_> ok so xubuntu has this ram utility?
<Woo_> is it an option at first or?
<zoredache> I believe it is one of the boot options on the livecd...
<Woo_> ok, will go check
<Woo_> now it is running
<Woo_> so you think it is a ram problem?
<zoredache> frequently a black screen for a long period of time indicates that you don't have enough memory.
<zoredache> I am a glass-half empty kinda guy.  I do not trust RAM until I have run memtest86 for at least one pass
<ampex> so what makes xfce better than gnome or kde?
<zoredache> ampex: your opinion
<ampex> why do typical xubuntu users prefer it?
<zoredache> I prefer it because there is less stuff.  XFCE frequently takes a minimimalist approach
<zoredache> because of the minimalist approach it does tend to be faster, and useable on older systems
<Woo_> i think it'll be done in 30-40 min
<Woo_> it says test 83% pass 23%
<Woo_> only 23% of the ram works, or does it mean something else?
<wozz> it means 23% of the time it passes every time
<MrNaz> Woo_ if your computer says 83% of your ram is ok and 23% is not ok then there's something wrong with your CPU: it obviously cant do basic math
<MrNaz> do you have a pentium 3 ?
<Woo_> well :P
<Woo_> it's funny you should ask
<MrNaz> haha
<Woo_> the computer i got the ram from had a pentium 3
<Woo_> but no, it's an AMD Athlon, doesn't say anymore
<wozz> give us the entire line
<wozz> not a paraphrase
<Woo_> amd athlon 1,3ghz
<wozz> not that
<wozz> the results of memtest
<Woo_> it's not done yet
<wozz> okay
<Woo_> jesus is it not possible to order national geographic without any tinhorn gadgets?
<Woo_> oh nevermind, i didn't scroll
<Woo_> how many tests are there?
<wozz> i always lost patience with it
<wozz> i never got all the way through a memtest
<Woo_> 0 errors this far then on test #6, running 45 min
<Woo_> so i can clearify the ram isn't the reason xubuntu isn't starting?
<temoto-mobi> Why orage is always starting full sized? Why preference window?
<zoredache> there are 10 tests, and then it will repeat... after about the 5 or 6th test you usually can be sure your ram is ok...  But on a new computer I usually let it run for at least 24 hours to get lots of passes
<zoredache> if you are up to test 6 and there are no errors displayed down in the results window then it probably isn't a bad-ram issue
<Woo_> Ok. Why isn't Xubuntu starting?
 * zoredache shrugs
<zoredache> something isn't happy
<zoredache> Woo_: what are you trying to do anyway?  Install or just try out the livecd?
<Woo_> install, but the same problem occurs on both
<zoredache> if you are trying to install you might want to give the alternate cd
<Woo_> nah that is too advanced
<zoredache> not really
<Woo_> is it like the xp install in the beginning or is it a long text only install?
<zoredache> about like a windows xp install yes
<Woo_> hmm
<Woo_> i have my doubt it will work after that again
<wozz> seriously
<wozz> just get the alternate cd
<wozz> it's no harder than the livecd
<Woo_> no i mean after the install
<wozz> what?
<zoredache> Woo_: it will either work or it won't.  If it doesn't you won't be any worse off then you are right now
<Woo_> that it won't boot to the desktop
<wozz> that issue is completely seperate than installation
<Woo_> not really, if it is a driver issue or something there is no point installing if it won't work afterwards
<Woo_> since they use the same drivers
<zoredache> Woo_: but with the alternate CD you will be able to fix things after the fact...
<zoredache> if it can be fixed...
<Woo_> i guess everything can be fixed in linux, yes
<Woo_> but i'm not the kind of guy who can type in the terminal and do stuff like that
<Woo_> if it doesn't work i try another distro
<Woo_> like today ubuntu just stopped working on my laptop
<zoredache> Woo_: and you aren't interested in ever learning how to work at a cli?
<Woo_> not if it can be done with a graphical interface
<Woo_> i mean if ubuntu gave me a clear error today telling me what was wrong (in english), prompting me with yes/no or something that would be ok
<zoredache> Woo_: that is a nice thing to hope for, but no operating system is able to do that in all cases...
<Woo_> well xp doesn't require me to type much
<Woo_> sure in xp it's annoying when it doesn't give you a hint what is causing the crash
<Woo_> vista is usually better on that though
<Woo_> though, things sems to work better in XP than Ubuntu imo.
<Woo_> i think the error had something to do with bread
<zoredache> if you are not willing to get your hands dirty a little then Linux probably isn't for you.  Doesn't matter what distro you choose...
<TheSheep> Woo_: you have some problems with typing?
<Woo_> no, it's more like not knowing what to type
<TheSheep> that's temporary :)
<Woo_> and GUIs are more self explained
<Woo_> zoredache, fair enough. but i don't think linux is advertised around the internet saying that.
<zoredache> Woo_: no, there are Linux fan boys, just like there are apple fan-boys, Windows fan-boys, and so on.
<Woo_> like on digg they said linux had better fonts. in my experience that is right inside the OS, but a lot of web sites looks worse no matter if i install the MS fonts or the LCD thing
<Woo_> my mate was installing kubuntu, it went all right. then when he tried to start it it just gave him a text thing
<Woo_> it offered him to say help for commands
<Woo_> but typing in the commands didn't help much
<Woo_> we both agreed it wasn't very user friendly or giving a good impression if you are going from windows
<Woo_> i do like it when it works
<Woo_> nice functions here and there, good to do work with
<Woo_> there was an old ubuntu installation on this PC once so i think ubuntu will work. but then i won't have any use for the 1,3gb disk. i think i'll need to remove it in favor for a 4gb one
<TheSheep> Woo_: Vista has much better default fonts than linux
<TheSheep> Woo_: they use a patented technology and they spent a lot of money on font designers
<TheSheep> Woo_: so not everything you read is necessarily true
<TheSheep> the real power of linux is that whenever there is something you don't like, you can easily change it
<Woo_> suppose linux was world dominating, how would games and pay software be installed?
<Woo_> and anti virus
<zoredache> Woo_: perhaps something like CNR
<zoredache> Woo_: as for anti-virus... prevention is far better then detection
<Woo_> i guess linux is safer from a starting point
<Woo_> but if it had a 90% market share there's bound to be a lot of stuff that the basics can't cover
<Woo_> what is CNR?
<zoredache> Woo_: click and run... it is a commercial linux site where you can buy software and games...  if you have the client installed... then you 'click and run'
<zoredache> http://www.cnr.com/
<djouallah> networksetting don't rember my dns setting ?
<TheSheep> djouallah: you use dhcp?
<djouallah> yes
<Drk_Guy> Woah man
<Drk_Guy> Xfce is real fast
<TheSheep> then the information received from the dhcp server overwrites your settings
<djouallah> damn, TheSheep that's unfair, the dns from dhcp is brocken,
<TheSheep> djouallah: I have a similar situation, I work around it
<TheSheep> djouallah: edit the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  as root
<djouallah> TheSheep, please how ?
<TheSheep> djouallah: and add a line: prepend domain-name-servers your.dns.server.here;
<djouallah> TheSheep, thxs
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<Drk_Guy> Is there an equivalent to kwin --replace in xfce?
<Drk_Guy> I need it to disable compiz without losing my prefs
<Odd-rationale> Drk_Guy: xfwin4 --replace
<Odd-rationale> iirc
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> Thanks
<Drk_Guy> Not found
<Drk_Guy> :(
<Odd-rationale> Drk_Guy: umm. xfwin ?
<Drk_Guy> Not found
<Odd-rationale> hold on. i will find out...
<Odd-rationale> xfwm4
<Drk_Guy> It ran, but compiz is there
<Drk_Guy> :)
<Odd-rationale> did you --replace ?
<Odd-rationale> xfwm4 --replace
<Drk_Guy> Yeah
<Odd-rationale> but compiz still running?
<Drk_Guy> yup
<Odd-rationale> hmm.
<TheSheep> xfwm4 --replace
<TheSheep> ah, right
<Drk_Guy> I'll have to relogin
<IanXX> what are your reason for choosing xubuntu of the other *buntu distros ?
<Odd-rationale> IanXX: lightweightness. speed. xfce is cool.
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville is cool...
<Odd-rationale> many, many, more... :)
<IanXX> cool xfce was the first desktop enviroment i use when i was using freebsd when i had my p3 system
<Odd-rationale> IanXX: if you came from *bsd, you might like arch linux...
<IanXX> does arch linux have a good package manager like the debian based distros ?
<Odd-rationale> IanXX: yeah. pacman is awesome!
<Odd-rationale> IanXX: better than apt, imo...
<IanXX> ok cool
<Odd-rationale> IanXX: Anyways, i shouldn't be soliciting in a *buntu channel... :P
<Odd-rationale> IanXX: /join #archlinux if you want to know more...
<Narfee> I can't get the net to work on Arch... so I can't get any X to work...
<Narfee> that's why I chose xubuntu
<thinkmassive> is there an easy way to determine my graphics adapter type (agp, pci-x) without opening the case?
<thinkmassive> right now I'm using the integrated intel graphics and that's all I see with lspci
<zoredache> you could try the 'aida' boot disk
<thinkmassive> well it's a dell and as an upgrade when you order a system they offer ATI Radeon 2400 Pro or XT
<thinkmassive> I know it's gotta be low profile, and now that I look at the low profile cards I'm noticing that the only dual-port options are dvi + s-video
<thinkmassive> or a double width card
<thinkmassive> so I guess I should open the case anyway
<thinkmassive> it's not possible to use integrated graphics + discrete, is it?
<zoredache> pardon?
<zoredache> are you asking if you can use the onboard video card and another card at the same time?  The answer is 'maybe'.  I have computers at work where you can, and I have some where youc an't
<zoredache> can't*
<thinkmassive> ah ok
<Claw6> how to tell my wifi not to connect automatic to networks ?
<thinkmassive> set it to manual
<Claw6> how / where ?
<thinkmassive> can you see the network icon in the panel? it probably looks like some blue bars
<Claw6> y
<thinkmassive> click that, select Manual Configuration
<thinkmassive> then change your wifi from roaming to manual
<Claw6> no option there
<thinkmassive> does it say Roaming Mode enabled?
<Claw6> kk i found it in app/system
<Claw6> no
<Claw6> not in try icon
<Claw6> but can change it in menu off connection devices
<Drk_Guy> I got i tguys
<Drk_Guy> To disable compiz, you must: kilall compiz && xfwm4 --replace
<Drk_Guy> :)
<thinkmassive> how is support for Radeon HD 2400Pro in xubuntu 8.04?
<thinkmassive> anybody know? :-D
<thinkmassive> I only ever use intel integrated lately
<zoredache> my expereince with ATI generally has not been so good.  I have no experience with that card.
<thinkmassive> that's what I'm afraid of
<thinkmassive> how about nvidia support?
<Drk_Guy> Nvidia pwns
<Drk_Guy> Install, reboot and there you go
<Drk_Guy> :)
<Drk_Guy> ATi sucks
<thinkmassive> so nvidia doesn't rely on proprietary drivers?
<Drk_Guy> Yeah
<Drk_Guy> I mean, install the drivers and reboot
<Drk_Guy> Some minor Xorg.conf fixes fis most problems
<Drk_Guy> If you want to install nvidia drivers easily: sudo apt-get install jockey jockey-gtk
<thinkmassive> ok cool, today is my birthday so I'm going to order a dual output video card for my workstation
<thinkmassive> in addition to some more ram for my servers... woooo!
<Drk_Guy> XD
<Drk_Guy> Use xubuntu if you want ULTRA SPEDD
<Drk_Guy> *SPEED
<Drk_Guy> XD
#xubuntu 2008-06-25
<Claw6> hello anybody can help me? when i turn the roaming mode off wireless lan isnt working anymore... key is fine DCHP too
<Claw6> is that a know problem anyway?
<pleia2> cody-somerville: you about?
<sprauerkraut> My Kodak EasyShare M1033 doesn't seem to automount in xubuntu 7.10, is there a way i an manually mount it?
<sprauerkraut> does anyone know how I can manually mount my digital camera?
<TheSheep> sprauerkraut: does lsubs show it?
<TheSheep> lsusb
<sprauerkraut> lemme see
<sprauerkraut> yes
<sprauerkraut> Bus 004 Device 007: ID 040a:0598 Kodak Co.
<sprauerkraut> Bus 004 Device 007: ID 040a:0598 Kodak Co.
<sprauerkraut> so is there still hope?
<TheSheep> does ls /proc/bus/usb show anything?
<TheSheep> or /sys/bus/usb
<sprauerkraut>  ls /proc/bus/usb doesn't show anything
<sprauerkraut> ls /sys/bus usb shows:
<sprauerkraut> devices  drivers  drivers_autoprobe  drivers_probe
<TheSheep> sprauerkraut: I'm trying to find where it says what device your camera is bound to
<sprauerkraut> TheSheep: i understand, i can't figure that one out myself, thats why im on here
<sprauerkraut> TheSheep: yeah, how do i know what device its bound to?
<TheSheep> sprauerkraut: maybe just run 'sudo lsusb | less' and look for your camera there
<sprauerkraut> TheSheep: it shows it there, but doesn't give me a device
<sprauerkraut> TheSheep: well, i lied, it gives me this "Bus 004 Device 008: ID 040a:0598 Kodak Co."
<sprauerkraut> TheSheep: can i use any information there to mount?
<TheSheep> sprauerkraut: are you sure it behaves like an usb drive? do you need a special program on windows to access it?
<sprauerkraut> TheSheep: im not really sure, i mean, it came with software, but who uses that, haha
<sprauerkraut> TheSheep: i know it has an internal drive
<TheSheep> sprauerkraut: so you can just connect it under windows and it's visible as a disk?
<sprauerkraut> TheSheep: does this help any "[ 2256.868000] usb 4-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<sprauerkraut> TheSheep: i don't have a windows machine
<TheSheep> I ask because some cameras are not visible as a disk, tehy use special software to communicate with computer, and if that's the case, you cannot mount it, you must install and use f-spot or similar program to manage the photos
<sprauerkraut> f-spot eh?
<TheSheep> it's the default photo viewer for ubuntu
<sprauerkraut> k, i'll check it out
<TheSheep> not sure if gqview can manage cameras too
<sprauerkraut> k i'll look at that too
<TheSheep> ah, 'fdisk -l' might list your camera if it's mountable
<TheSheep> sudo fdisk -l
<sprauerkraut> nope, don't see it
<cody-somerville> pleia2, am now
<sprauerkraut> TheSheep: f-spot is doing the trick
<sprauerkraut> TheSheep: thanks for your help holmes
<qkall> ﻿hi i'm having a problem getting the d-bus plugin on pidgin working on xubuntu 64bit. 8.04
<jarnos> I can't make shared printing work in 8.04. Do you have to open some ports for some services in the server machine?
<zoredache> jarnos: unless you did something the firewall defaults to an open state
<jarnos> zoredache: I use Firestarter. I had to open port for SSH server, but I have not configured otherwise. I think inbound traffic is restricted by default.
<jarnos> Anyway what is the name of the network service associated with shared printing?
<Myrtti> depends on what kind of shared printing your doing
<Myrtti> cups can do a lot, but if you want the servers to be shared to Windows clients, then samba is needed also
<jarnos> Myrtti: Now it would be enough to get cups working. But cups is not listed as a service name in Firestarter's policy editor.
<Myrtti> what about cupsd
<HiedraVenonata> Hi, I was editing menus on Xubuntu and I accidentally... er... how to put this? Saved over the default main menu, with applications and settings and everything. Is there any way I can get back the default layout? Or at least the way to rebuild it, with the code for a setting list and an applications list etc?
<HiedraVenonata> at the moment, when you click on it you just get a name that says, 'settings'... but doesn't actually DO anything
<jarnos> Myrtti: neither that.
<HiedraVenonata> (Xubuntu 7.10)
<jarnos> HiedraVenonata: good question. I think there should be a command to rebuild menu.
<HiedraVenonata> yes
<HiedraVenonata> Jarnos: at the moment it is difficult to start most applications
<jarnos> HiedraVenonata: does xfce4-appfinder help?
<HiedraVenonata> I'm a little new to Xubuntu... I can open 'run application' by alt-f2 - is there another way?
<HiedraVenonata> jarnos: The other day Firefox shut down and wouldn't work, and to close it I would need to open System Monitor, but I couldn't OPEN system monitor
<jarnos> HiedraVenonata: how could you open firefox, then?
<HiedraVenonata> jarnos: I had the launcher on a panel
<jarnos> HiedraVenonata: try to put launcher for xfce4-terminal in a panel. In terminal you can launch "xfce4-appfinder &".
<jarnos> HiedraVenonata: or put it's launcher straight in a panel.
<HiedraVenonata> jarnos: I'll try that,,, if I can open terminal
<jarnos> HiedraVenonata: Why couldn't you if you make a launcher for it in a panel?
<HiedraVenonata> can I do that by just right-clicking and 'add new item'
<HiedraVenonata> jarnos: so in terminal I type xfce4-appfinder &   ?
<jarnos> HiedraVenonata: yes
<HiedraVenonata> okay
<HiedraVenonata> I now have appfinder open
<HiedraVenonata> jarnos: wonderful,,,
<jarnos> HiedraVenonata: I suppose now it is easier to launch applications by it than by a broken menu.
<HiedraVenonata> jarnos: how did I add that to the panel?
<jarnos> HiedraVenonata: right-click a panel an add item.
<HiedraVenonata> jarnos: can you add anything though? I thought it had only a small selection... of course I add a custom launcher. Why didn't I think of that? Oh I did. Never mind. Thanks
<jarnos> HiedraVenonata: you can add a launcher for any application.
<HiedraVenonata> jarnos: I just remembered custom launcher... but what is the command for System Monitor? In case Firefox stops working, or any other program, and it needs to be terminated via that?
<jarnos> HiedraVenonata: gnome-system-monitor
<HiedraVenonata> jarnos: it's just there in Appfinder... this is great. I don't suppose gnome-do would work on Xubuntu...? gnome-do is ultimate, although I never use that term
<jarnos> HiedraVenonata: You'll be surprised how many gnome and kde apps work by xubuntu.
<HiedraVenonata> jarnos: oh? maybe I'll download gnome-do... it is truly great. Only this computer is terribly slow, so maybe it wouldn't run... I have plenty of space, just not speed,,,
<jarnos> HiedraVenonata: What is gnome-do?
<HiedraVenonata> jarnos: it is a program,,, the command to open is windows-key (I don't know the proper name, but on computers designed for windows it looks like a windows flag,,,) and space bar, and a box opens in the middle of the screen, and you type and it does things,,, it gives you a list of options, you can search the web, start a chat, open applications, log out, shut down, all sorts of things, almost anything you can imagine
<HiedraVenonata> jarnos: got to go,,, thanks for your help. just search the web for gnome-do
 * jarnos still wonders why he can't see the shared printer in a client Xubuntu computer.
 * jarnos is considering installing another distribution on printer server computer.
 * pronto-aWay is Away, Reason: ( sleep ) | Since: ( Tuesday, June 24, 2008. 03:34:21 ) Xlack v2.1
<Myrtti> !away > pronto-aWay
<gynterk> Newest Xubuntu, VLC media player 0.8.6e, can't pause after loading subtitles. DVD-s play in slow motion (like play, stop, play, stop etc)-
<Woo_> what uses less resources, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<TheSheep> Woo_: xubuntu
<gynterk> nobuntu
<pingu__> Hallo, how do i start the xfce4-weather-plugin ?
<TheSheep> pingu__: right-click on the panel, select 'add item', select the weather plugin, configure it
<Woo_> TheSheep: I know that, but Xubuntu doesn't run on the computer.
<TheSheep> huh? where does it run?
<Woo_> What?
<Woo_> I don't understand the question.
<temoto-mobi> What software to use to manage power system?
<TheSheep> temoto-mobi: gnome-power-manager
<temoto-mobi> TheSheep, so xfce is basically gnome?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> but it uses some programs that are used also by gnome
<temoto-mobi> TheSheep, ok, thanks.
<Woo_> so, which uses less resources; kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Woo_> and is that the right use for ;?
<temoto-mobi> Woo_, i heard gnome is less resource requiring.
<temoto-mobi> Woo_, they basically recommend xfce when you're low at resources.
<temoto-mobi> Woo_, or even smaller systems like blackwm.
<Woo_> yeah, but xubuntu doesn't like my computer so i can't
<temoto-mobi> Woo_, i think gnome ubuntu won't like your box more than x.
<Woo_> no i ran an old ubuntu verison a few years ago on it without problems
<temoto-mobi> Woo_, that's quite strange, isn't it?
<Woo_> not on linux it's not
<Woo_> though windows is updates less, i guess they would be equalyl compatible with the same release pattern
<TheSheep> Woo_: bad news for you: xubuntu, ubuntu and kubuntu all use the same system underneath, so if xubuntu just deosn't work, there is a fair chance neither will
<TheSheep> Woo_: what is wrong actually?
<Woo_> after the progress bar with the xubuntu logo has run for a bit it just blinks |
<TheSheep> can you be a little more specific? it happens when you're booting the live cd, the alternate cd, the installed system? what blinks -- the progress bar or the whole screen or is the monitor changing modes?
<Woo_> when i boot live, or try to install. It's just a black screen with a | in the top left.
<TheSheep> Woo_: did you try various boot options? you get some suggestions when you press f1
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Woo_> i tried two boot options, live and install
<Woo_> and memory
<TheSheep> I mean the options you add to the boot line
<TheSheep> like noacpi or nolapic
<TheSheep> they might be needed for some computers
<Woo_> no i haven't tried that
<PatriceCalve> Hi all!  Quick Question about screen resolution (yes,I know, not another one !)
<PatriceCalve> is this the right place^
<PatriceCalve> ?
<TheSheep> yes
<PatriceCalve> Excellent, I have low-res settings (Max 800x600)...
<PatriceCalve> I tried the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...  but I think there's something missing...
<PatriceCalve> The reconfigure never asks me about my monitor or video card.
<TheSheep> PatriceCalve: it changed, now you should use 'sudo displayconfig-gtk'
<TheSheep> they made a gui app for it
<PatriceCalve> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa man !  lol !!!! weeks of tweaking, googling !!!!
<TheSheep> sorry :)
<PatriceCalve> I saw this gui app once after a ctrl-alt-backspace and never had it again !
<pingu__> Thanks, TheSheep ...but can i make the weather numbers bigger? i cannot see it really good
<TheSheep> pingu__: I think you can make the panel larger, I'm not sure
<PatriceCalve> this would be a nice addition to get this utility merged with the Applications -> Settings -> SettingsManager -> Display
<PatriceCalve> or at least have a button to launch the displayconfig-gtk from it.
<pingu__> ok
<PatriceCalve> woohoo ! excellent !  I'm running the right screen resolution after 2-3 months of breaking xubuntu and re-installing the OS (I'm now quite good at installing Xubuntu, haha). thanks !
<Woo_> TheSheep: Ubuntu booted.
<TheSheep> Woo_: great!
<TheSheep> PatriceCalve: excellent!
<Woo_> any cool stuff i can do with the 1,3gb disk then? :P
<TheSheep> Woo_: fill with pr0n
<temoto-mobi> Advice volume control tray application please.
<Woo_> can linux make a raid 0 at start?
<Woo_> when there isn't enough space on one of the disks
<sterling> installed xubuntu last night, awesome
<ampex2> are there any keyboard shortcuts for closing an application?
<lc2> ..alt+f4 ?
<ampex2> ok, easy enough
<ampex2> didn't know if it was the same as on windows
<lc2> yes
<lc2> and if you want to be able to forcefully terminate a program
<lc2> applications -> settings -> settings manager, go to keyboard, shortcuts, add one with your desired key combo, set the command to xkill
<lc2> when you hit the combo, you then click on the window you want to forcefully terminate
<temoto-mobi> a,c,up,b,up,b,a,down is easy enough combo
<Woo_> by the way ampex
<Woo_> in linux the windows key is called super
<lc2> lolwut
<lc2> i thought super = windows key
<lc2> oh wait
<lc2> that's what you said lols
<lc2> disregard that
<junkeR> Is Opera and/or Epiphany generally a recommened browser for slower computers under Xubuntu?  Dillo is excellent for any computer, but not the best for browsing more complex websites.
<ablomen> midori seems to be pretty fast
<ablomen> you could try that
<ampex2> junkeR: firefox too bloated for you?
<junkeR> a little - 1.5ghz 512MB
<lc2> ablomen: wow
<lc2> i'm installing midori now
<lc2> After this operation, 5870kB of additional disk space will be used.
<lc2> that's pretty impressive given how huge firefox is
<lc2> meh, i don't like that i can't increase font size though
 * lc2 needs that
<ampex2> anyone know if avant window navigator works on xubuntu?
<ablomen> ampex2, yeah it does
<ablomen> ampex2, didnt work great for me, but it didnt on gnome either so should be no problem
<ablomen> oh and you dont need compiz if you use xfce so thats pretty cool :)
<ablomen> just enable compositing in the window manager tweaks window in the settings manager
<ampex2> ablomen: how do I get to this settings manager?
<ablomen> menu->settings->settings manager
<ablomen> then window manager tweaks, and then the last tab in that window
<ablomen> then you just check "enable display compositing" and you should be ready to go
<ampex2> ablomen: my last tab is "Placement"
<ampex2> ablomen: I don't see anything about compositing
<ablomen> oh..
<gynterk> DVDs doesn't play normally with VLC anymore
<ablomen> did you install the apopriate drivers for your videocard (do you have 3d rendering?)
<gynterk> it's like stop movie
<gynterk> like slow motion
<gynterk> any ideas?
<ablomen> gynterk, try mplayer :)
<gynterk> latest xubuntu
<gynterk> hmm
<gynterk> mplayer plays dvd-s ?
<gynterk> does mplayer support subtitles?
<gynterk> in srt and sub format
<ablomen> yeah no problem
<gynterk> for normal .avi files
<gynterk> hmm
<gynterk> i should swhitch then
<gynterk> since it's not the first problem with VLC
<ablomen> if you name the subtitles the same as the video file (so for example movie.avi and movie.srt) it automagicly loads the subtitles when you play the movie
<gynterk> ye
<gynterk> that's with vlc too :P
<gynterk> thanks ablomen
<ablomen> np :)
<gynterk> does mplayer have firefox plugin?
<ablomen> yeah, mozilla-mplayer out the top of my head
<gynterk> but does anyone know how to fix drm issue?
<gynterk> i have original lisences from windows (backup=
<gynterk> I'm too lay to rip those 100 cd's again :D
<gynterk> lazy*
<ampex2> anyone know how to enable composite for xfce in xubuntu 8.04?
<ablomen> ampex2, those questions where for you...
<ablomen> after gynterk's first message
<ampex2> ablomen: I have the nvidia proprietary drivers installed
<ampex2> ablomen: how can I test whether 3d is working?
<ablomen> gynterk, go back in time and slap yourself before ripping them in a drm format ;)
<gynterk> :D
<gynterk> it was my gf who did that :)
<gynterk> I'll forgive her
<ablomen> ampex2, ehm install extremetuxracer and see if it is playable (forgot the command to check if the nvidia drivers are in use)
<ablomen> gynterk, anyway, dont think its possible without some hacking here and there and or verry long ffmpeg/mencoder scripts
<ampex2> ablomen: do I need to enable composite in my xorg.conf?
<ablomen> ampex2, nah
<ablomen> oh well yeah some sources say you do, but its not in my xorg.conf
<ablomen> but you can try anyway
<ablomen> oh wait
<ablomen> ampex2, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#How_to_enable_the_compositor_in_Xfce_4.4 << see this
<ablomen> *look at
<ablomen> anyway i have to go
<ablomen> good luck gynterk and ampex2
<ampex2> tux racer works just fine
<ampex2> hmmm
<lc2> hey wat
<lc2> ubuntu doesn't have assaultcube in teh package repositories?
<TheSheep> lc2: getdeb.net
 * lc2 is building from sauce
<MrNaz> whats the command to put the machine into sleep mode
<MrNaz> there's the sleep button, but i want the command so i can make the comp sleep when battery is at 10%
<TheSheep> gnome-power-cmd.sh suspend
<angelblade> Hi..any packages for create partitions on disk using xfce?? Gui preferly
<junkeR> gparted?
<angelblade> yeah , similar to gparted  (gparted is for Gnome)
<lc2> angelblade: it doesn't matter that it's for gnome
<zoredache> if you look at most of the dependancies it seems to only need gtk
<angelblade> Uhmm...ok....
<lc2> wat
<DShepherd> how well does xubuntu run on only 128mb or ram?
<Flare183> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Flare183> DShepherd: Pretty good
<zoredache> DShepherd: define run
<DShepherd> zoredache, hehe.
<zoredache> you can get to a desktop, and maybe run a few apps.  You can browse the web if you use something not mozilla based as a browser
<Laptop125> DShepherd, if just for simple things and you turn off some services it works well.
<DShepherd> Laptop125, is there a wiki page on doing so?
<zoredache> !lowmem | DShepherd
<ubottu> DShepherd: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<DShepherd> thanks zoredache
<blkdg> hello, is there an xubuntu for a G3 imac still avaliable?
<blkdg> hardy heron to be specific.
<blkdg> i can only seem to find a PPC port for edubuntu.
<blkdg> hello?
<TheSheep> blkdg: I think that there is no more powerpc ubuntus
<blkdg> i can see one for edubuntu, but i think that xubuntu might run a bit easier on these old boxes.
<blkdg> thanks.
<PriceChild> TheSheep: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<TheSheep> oops
<PriceChild> looks like xubuntu's is missing, but advice there if nothing else :/
<TheSheep> :(
<PriceChild> i was searching ports.ubuntu.com and couldn't find it and was confusing myself :(
<TheSheep> PriceChild: yeah, ok, I didn't know, I remember they being dropped some time ago
<PriceChild> I'll message him, he's still online :)
<TheSheep> :)
<samuel16> I cannot mount my cdrom on Xubuntu
<samuel16> this is the error message i get
<samuel16> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22936/
<lsolesen> I am using xubuntu as my development machine for php. Having some scripts which needs file acces. Set the rights for an upload directory to all rights, but it still says permission denied when trying to remove the directory. The directory is owned by me and with all rights.
<zoredache> lsolesen: how are you running the php script?
<lsolesen> zoredache: just through apache?
<Myrtti> does *apache* have rights?
<zoredache> so it needs to be owned by the same user that runs apache (www-data)
<Myrtti> or, using a solution that allows you to run the stuff suid www-data
<floating> what do i use to unrar r01 r02 .rar
<floating> i think i have installed some cmdline rar prog but dont remember which
<zoredache> unrar sounds like the most likely candidate
<floating> i dont have that installed
<floating> i wonder what else there is
<zoredache> usually you get it via - sudo apt-get install unrar
<floating> ill install it then
<zoredache> I believe file-roller (gui) will use unrar if it is installed
<zoredache> I am not sure if it can handle spanning archives though
<Maxwell332> I want to switch between US *INTERNATIONAL* and Russian Winkeys keyboard layouts by toggling with alt-shift, how do I do this?
<Maxwell332> Or if no one knows how, could someone please point me to where I can find a list of all the language/keyboard codes/abbreviations?
<lc2> heh
<lc2> we've had this question before
<lc2> Maxwell332: i have the answer saved somewhere, one sec
<lc2> 04:44 < lc2> applications -> settings -> settings manager
<Maxwell332> Ty Ic2.
<lc2> under "autostarted apps"
<lc2> 04:45 < lc2> setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle us,ru
<Maxwell332> I know that.
<lc2> log out and back in again
<Maxwell332> But what is teh code for us former international?
<lc2> wait, have we met before
<Maxwell332> I think so.
<Maxwell332> And the standard Russian layout on here is fucking odd.
<lc2> i don't know what the layout for russian winkeys is called for xkb/s purposes
<lc2> xkb's*
<Maxwell332> Well where can I get a list of layouts?
<Maxwell332> I know there is one on my system somewhere, I've seen it before
<Maxwell332> I just cannot remember how I got to it.
<lc2> nfi
<Maxwell332> Damn >_<
<lc2> :/
<Maxwell332> Any ideas on how I could figure it out?
<lc2> poke around in /etc/X11/xkb/
<cppmonkey> can anyone tell me how to clear out all the old files from the system like old kernels
<Stroganoff> the best way to free some disk space is this: sudo apt-get clean
<Stroganoff> cppmonkey
#xubuntu 2008-06-26
<cppmonkey> I deleted all the old deb packages. so I have 156MB free before I login
<cppmonkey> Any other things I could clear off would be great
<evil_tech> thunar can't browse network file shares like nautilus does can it?
<evil_tech> anyone?
<cppmonkey> cheers Stroganoff
<evil_tech> anyone?
<cppmonkey> id help if I knew, thats one of the probs I have with Xubuntu.
<Stroganoff> cppmonkey it can
<Stroganoff> http://tomfichtner.de/linux/wiki/FuseSMB
<Stroganoff> you should be able to uninstall old kernels with synaptic
<Stroganoff> you can run sudo apt-get autoremove or even deborphan
<cppmonkey> Stroganoff, if I login in with the GUI it makes my HD issue even worse, eBox web interface stops working
<zoredache> if you are really hurting for space don't be afraid to remove the 'xubuntu-desktop' package.
<cppmonkey> ive tried autoremove
<cppmonkey> tried to remove the old kernal install 2.6.24-16
<Stroganoff> HD issue?
<cppmonkey> well I mean the space
<Stroganoff> so its full?
<cppmonkey> reduces the space from 158MB to 69MB
<cppmonkey> from what I understand the last 5% is reserved
<cppmonkey> and its 96% full
<zoredache> you really don't want to get that full... You start getting lots of fragmentation
<cppmonkey> its CF card, so not as bad as it if wear a HD... but still not good
<cppmonkey> think Im going to have to order a new 4GB card to replace this 2GB one
<zoredache> if you don't care about docs you could truncate everything in /usr/share/doc/*
<cppmonkey> thought 2GB would have been enough for basic OS with GUI to use as a router
<zoredache> cppmonkey: most people don't put a gui on a router
<zoredache> you build a web-interface for something like that
<cppmonkey> its an actual PC, if you class an Via Epia PC as one... My mum uses it to surf the internet
<cppmonkey> thats what eBox is for
<cppmonkey> the main reason im using a non server version is because im still learning the ropes. I did try Ubuntu Server but it didnt have wvdial and it didnt reconize my E220 modem
<idineonshit> I LIKE TO DINE ON MY OWN SHIT
<idineonshit> windows xp is more lite than xubuntu\]'['
<idineonshit> HAHAHA
<idineonshit> Xubuntu uses 298MB ram while xp uses 93MB on a clean install
<idineonshit> Proves XFCE and xubuntu suck
<idineonshit> peace out
<idineonshit> !ops
<ubottu> Help! somerville32, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, Gloubiboulga, Nalioth, Seveas, tonyyarusso,  PuMpErNiCkLe, apokryphos or gnomefreak
<idineonshit> !ops
<idineonshit> !ops
<homebrewcider> hi there, small problem, I went to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 via the alternate cd on 2 computers, 1 worked okay, the other, this one, seemed to go through the motions but still shows "upgrade available" at the update manager. When I click that "upgrade available" button, nothing seems to happen and it still shows  "upgrade available
<Spender> Hey Can I use the latest xUbuntu 8.04 on xbox?
<fistelsork> hi, it seems my WPA key isn't saved in the network configuration. i have to enter it every time for the wireless net to work
<fistelsork> any ideas?
<klos> hey whats the optimal hardware for xubuntu ???
<TheSheep> klos: optimal for doing what?
<klos> for unning it properly :)
<klos> ive got an old ibm notebook here
<klos> live install system is a pain but im wondering if it works better when its installed
<TheSheep> it does, especially with low ram
<TheSheep> but most of the time it's the actual application you are rnning that requires certain hardware
<TheSheep> so it depends on what you do
<homebrewcider> hi there, small problem, I went to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 via the alternate cd on 2 computers, 1 worked okay, the other, this one, seemed to go through the motions but still shows "upgrade available" at the update manager. When I click that "upgrade available" button, nothing seems to happen and it still shows "upgrade available
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: what does 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' show?
<homebrewcider> <The following packages are unused and will be REMOVED:
<homebrewcider>   amaya-data libraptor1 libwww-ssl0
<homebrewcider> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 3 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<homebrewcider> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 8770kB will be freed.
<homebrewcider> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?]
<homebrewcider> >
<TheSheep> use pastebin next time %)
<homebrewcider> yeah sorry
<TheSheep> looks like it wants to remove some packages that re not in 8.04 anymore
<homebrewcider> shall I click yes
<TheSheep> depends on what you want to achieve :)
<TheSheep> you need these packages?
<homebrewcider> I did, I'll see what happens
<TheSheep> famous last words
<homebrewcider> hehe
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.ca/1056362
<TheSheep> this apstebin sure is slow
<TheSheep> looks good
<homebrewcider> hmm
<homebrewcider> looks good?
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> should be fixed now
<homebrewcider> so I try upgrading again?
<homebrewcider> is that what you mean?
<TheSheep> no, it's fully upgraded already
<TheSheep> the zeroes say so
<homebrewcider> oh, it still says upggrade available on the update manager page
<TheSheep> must be bug in the update manager
<homebrewcider> ok cheers
<homebrewcider> thanx
<homebrewcider> the appearance of this computer didn't change, the other one, I did 2, changed markedly, different login screen
<TheSheep> hmm... what does /etc/apt/sources.list say, feisty or hardy?
<homebrewcider> checking
<homebrewcider> top line says   >   deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted
<TheSheep> hm... so it didn't add the hardy cd as a source
<TheSheep> or are there other lines?
<homebrewcider> I'll pastebin the whole lot if you want
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.ca/1056386
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: no hardy anywhere
<homebrewcider> exactly, that's my point, it seems to have done nothing
<homebrewcider> but I did exactly the same as for the opther computer
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: you could try to add the cd as software source manually, with the software sources tool
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> A distribution volume with software packages has been detected.
<homebrewcider> Would you like to try to upgrade from it automatically?
<homebrewcider> what I got last time
<TheSheep> fun
<homebrewcider> start ppackage manager? or run upgrade?
<TheSheep> no idea
<homebrewcider> seems I'm gonna say those famous last workds again
<homebrewcider> ok, i'll give it a shot
<homebrewcider> thanx
<MrNaz> i'm using transmission bittorrent client. i can get 500kb/s+ to an ftp site, but my torrents never go over about 100kb/s even when i have many loaded
<MrNaz> i've got the outgoing data speed limited at about half my connection speed
<MrNaz> is transmission just a poor implementation or could there be something else at work ?
<spasticteapot> Is there a tutorial anywhere for reducing the RAM use of Xubuntu?
<spasticteapot> I've been told Evolution is a RAM-hog - can it be safely removed?
<Myrtti> since when has evolution been installed with xubuntu?
<Myrtti> or are you talking about evolution-data-servers or such?
<MrNaz> spasticteapot if you need lower usage than xubuntu then realistically, ubuntu isnt really what you're after
<MrNaz> try perhaps a base debian install with fluxbox
<MrNaz> i havent tried it but its supposed to be lean and mean
<firsm> Hi, I'm trying to get the video thumbnailer working for thunar, I've installed ffmpegthumbnailer, the .desktop is correctly placed under /usr/share/thumbnailers and ffmpegthumbnailer -i video.avi -o test.png works correctly as well, but thunar still doesn't show any video thumbnails - any ideas?
<TheSheep> firsm: maybe you must first delete all the failed thumbnails
<firsm> TheSheep: I deleted ~/.thumbnails, but that didn't help
<firsm> eh, works after having ran thunar-vfs-update-thumbnailers-cache-1 :-)
<firsm> *run
 * TheSheep makes a note
<firsm> thunar rocks, hehe
<CGI353> has anyone here experienced problems using vuze after switching to the classic interface?
<mortal1> does xubuntu really use that much less ram than ubuntu?  honestly I haven't noticed much of a diff between the two
<mortal1> though, perhaps xub is a little faster
<TheSheep> mortal1: you can make it use less
<TheBlackMessiah> servus
<TheBlackMessiah> ich hätte mal ne frage und zwar
<TheBlackMessiah> WIe kann ich mit xubuntu live auf die festplatte zugreifen?
<TheSheep> !de | TheBlackMessiah
<ubottu> TheBlackMessiah: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<TheBlackMessiah> danke
<wozz> "German speaking help for problems with ubuntu, kubuntu and edubuntu, find yourself in the channels..."
<wozz> oh german, you so crazy
<TheSheep> wozz: can I help you?
<TheSheep> :)
<wozz> nay
<lewisrjc> hey, so I am getting a problem with xfce
<lewisrjc> when I log in it gives me a blue background and no panels
<lewisrjc> hmm, so you have to manually launch xfce4-panel?
<lewisrjc> werid
<lewisrjc> /werid/weird
<Riotta> lewisrjc: let me ask you one question did you installed xubuntu-desktop meta package or... you used xubuntu install cd to install xfce
<lewisrjc> xubuntu-desktop
<lewisrjc> it works now, I had to manually start the xubuntu panels, and then log off with that running
<lewisrjc> which saved the start that up at login
<mrwislr> hi everyone
<mrwislr> having some trouble with firefox and xubuntu
<mrwislr> it seems that when i'm downloading a file, usually a document,  it does not give the option to "open with"  it only gives me the option to save the file or cancel.... i tried installing firefox-gnome-support   which was suggested but with no luck         anyone know how to solve this problem?
<mrwislr> anyone had that trouble with firefox?
<TheSheep> mrwislr: network-mounted home directory?
<TheSheep> mrwislr: ah, sorry, ignore me
<xbitcarry> Good day.
<TheSheep> hel-lo xbitcarry
<xbitcarry> TheSheep.... nice nick...
<Genelyk> Hi
<xbitcarry> Genelyk.
<FunkyWyrm> Hiya folks. I've tried linux distributions before but always failed :( It seems I might fail with Xubuntu also... I can't seem to get it to install on my old laptop
<FunkyWyrm> It's a Sony qr10 with 320Mb RAM, 650 celeron processor and 10Gb hard drive so there should be no problems. The desktop boot disk checks out ok but seems to hang soon after I select Install from the main window
<Odd-rationale> FunkyWyrm: have you tried the alternative install cd?
<Odd-rationale> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Odd-rationale> whoops, ubottu has the wrong link...
<FunkyWyrm> ok. will try that... ran out of blank cds trying to get a decent image though
<FunkyWyrm> :S
<xbitcarry> I'll back...
<FunkyWyrm> Thanks for the advice on the alternate cd. Was just wondering if this ws a common problem.
<FunkyWyrm> *was
<Odd-rationale> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/xubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Odd-rationale> there is the correct link...
<Odd-rationale> here is for all download options: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/
<FunkyWyrm> Thanks. I'll bookmark it.
<Odd-rationale> np
<xbitcarry> Yas'ta.
<xbitcarry> I need a little help.
<Odd-rationale> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xbitcarry> Ja ja ja, ok, I'm thinking how to explain, because I don't speak english well, je je je
<xbitcarry> Ok.
<xbitcarry> I work in a office.
<xbitcarry> I'm using xubuntu.
<xbitcarry> And we have a printer (samsung 1610) but it's shared with xp in other machine.
<xbitcarry> I tried to configure it using CUPS (127.0.0.1:631) but I don't find it in the network.
<xbitcarry> In fact, I don't know if i have configured network!
<xbitcarry> I've installed SAMBA, but I don't know how to probe if the network is working.
<Odd-rationale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Odd-rationale> whoops. wrong one...
<xbitcarry> By the way, I'm using xubuntu 6.10 LTS.
<Odd-rationale> xbitcarry: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<xbitcarry> Ok, let me see...
<xbitcarry> Thnak's for the link.
<xbitcarry> Ups, in xubuntu I don't have the printers menú, only  in CUPS, but ask me for user and pass, i've tried with my user and pass and isn't.
<xbitcarry> I've tried with guest and not work.
<Odd-rationale> xbitcarry: well, i really don't have much experience with network printing... sorry...
<xbitcarry> Ok, Odd-rationale, thank's anyway.
<xbitcarry> Someonce else?
<xbitcarry> ubottu?
<Odd-rationale> ubottu is a bot.
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<zoredache> ubottu: will you be my friend?
<ubottu> zoredache: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xbitcarry> Ja ja ja
<xbitcarry> Nice...
<xbitcarry> TheSheep?
<xbitcarry> lanXX?
<TheSheep> xbitcarry: no, sorry, I hate cups
<zoredache> xbitcarry: printing is a fairly generic issue... you could ask in #ubuntu
<TheSheep> I think there are some manuals
<TheSheep> on xubuntuguide
<floating> how can i check or install if i miss some of the files listed in http://up.k10x.net/vlteuhgdqxrow/readme.txt
#xubuntu 2008-06-27
<floating> theres a long list of .so files, and its quite slow to check them one by one prior the install
<floating> oh that ldd lkeyholetv output stuff... it says not found only on libglitz.so.1
<floating> i wonder how i install libglitz.so.1   not with apt-get at least ;o
<floating> synaptic package manager does not find libglitz.so.1
<TheSheep> floating: libglitz1 or libglitz-glx1
<floating>  libglitz.so.1
<floating> 	libz.so.1 => /usr/lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7772000)
<floating> 	libglitz.so.1 => not found
<floating> etc
<floating>  libglitz1-dev: Depends: libx11-dev but it is not installable
<floating>                  Depends: xlibmesa-gl-dev but it is not installable or
<floating>                           libgl-dev but it is not installable
<floating> i need to install libglitz1-dev but i get this... do i need some repos ?
<floating> how to add repo that has http://packages.debian.org/testing/libdevel/libglitz1-dev or those dependencies
<floating> deb http://packages.debian.org/testing/libdevel/libglitz1-dev in sources.list ?
<Dezine> I'm trying to install xubuntu from ubuntu via install the xubuntu-desktop package. I select it is a session but when It logs in it's just a blank screen
<TheSheep> Dezine: kill it with alt+ctrl+backspace and try again
<TheSheep> Dezine: there is a race condition that leads to this block sometimes, it's fixed (well, worked around) for 8.10
<Dezine> Well restarting doesn't work, I have the latest version of ubuntu
<TheSheep> the lates is 8.04
<TheSheep> latest
<TheSheep> they fixed it for the next version
<Dezine> I see what you mean
<Dezine> For Intrepid
<TheSheep> it's actually there since dapper, it's just very random
<TheSheep> and it's in ubuntu too
<Dezine> It decided to work, interesting
 * pronto is Away, Reason: ( food ) | Since: ( Wednesday, June 25, 2008. 17:16:19 ) Xlack v2.1
<dabud> hi i need some help getting xubuntu to recognize a hard drive
<dabud> it is listing it as a FAT   but I know it is an ntfs
<dabud> it gives me a permission denied error  when i try to access it
<dabud> hi xbj9000
<dabud> how would i change it from FAT  to ntfs
<xbj9000> oh hi dabud
<dabud> and why wud it see it as a FAT  when it is an ntfs
<xbj9000> I was wondering what happened with your issue
<dabud> well  i got sidetracked  had to be away for a few days
<xbj9000> can you remind me what we were working on?  it's been about a week I think
<dabud> yes about that
<dabud> i have a hardrive   [ide]  that xubuntu is seeing as a fat  altho it is a ntfs
<dabud> i cannot access this   it gives me a permission denied error
<zoredache> what do you mean specifically when you say you cannot access it?
<dabud> i went back into windows  and confirmed that it is ntfs
<xbj9000> hmm
<xbj9000> and last time we talked you were setting up the entry for fstab right?
<dabud> i mean when i double click on the desktop shortcut or anywhere else i get an error  "Permission Denied"
<dabud> yes xjb9000
<dabud> xbj9000
<xbj9000> well did you set it to fat in the fstab line?
<xbj9000> if you are sure it is ntfs you should make sure that is reflected in fstab
<DaveKong> Is it normal to have more than one of the same process running?
<dabud> it was fat  to begin with   i don't know how it got that way in the fstab     can i changeIt?
<xbj9000> yes
<xbj9000> dabud yes I mean
<dabud> k  i will change it there
<xbj9000> dabud you should change where is says "vfat" to "ntfs-3g"
<dabud> k   i am trying to remember code to open fstab  sudo gedit  something or other
<xbj9000> sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<dabud> k
<dabud> /dev/sdc1   /media/music   ntfs-3g   iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0   0
<dabud> that is the whole line  does it look right?
<xbj9000> yes
<xbj9000> is that what it already was?
<dabud> do i have to reboot for it to work?
<xbj9000> yes
<dabud> no  i changed it to ntfs-3g   from vfat
<xbj9000> ok
<dabud> k i will reboot now   bbiab   ty
<xbj9000> sure
<marek`> hello
<Odd-rationale> !hi | marek`
<ubottu> marek`: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<marek`> thanks :]
<marek`> i am trying to get a dual monitor dual video card setup working with one internal intel integrated graphics card and one pci ati rage card
<marek`> zoredache advised me to make sure that i could get both video cards working before trying to set up dual so i did
<dabud> it didn't work  xbj9000
<marek`> but when i put them together and enable xinerama only the intel card will output anything
<dabud> still get 'failed to open file'  Permission denied'
<marek`> the pci ati card only shows "ATI MACH64 BIOS P/N 113-40102-101" on the screen
<xbj9000> dabud  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<xbj9000> you may like this :  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<dabud> k  ty  i will try  those
<dabud> the second one  i have done already  it is how i can access my winxp  drive
<marek`> cant you just do mount -t ntfs /dev/hda# /mnt ?
<dabud> i already have these installed  and they work just fine for my other drives
<dabud> also  it used to work ok for this drive too   but when ever i would boot back into windows it would get messed up
<Mecha25> does anyone know if it is possible to put xubuntu on a thumb drive?  what size thumb-drive would be needed?
<Odd-rationale> Mecha25: yes it is possible. you will need at least a 2gb for a live install. and a 4gb for a full install.
<Odd-rationale> Mecha25: but i would suggest DSL or puppy linux (my favorite) if you are planning to run off a usb...
<Mecha25> ugh.... I only have a 4gb stick, I'm running puppy linux on it and liking it, but I wanted to see if there was something more full-featured
<Mecha25> mainly, puppy is awesome but I'd like the Ubuntu/Xubuntu repos
<Odd-rationale> Mecha25: faunos is also a good choice.
<Mecha25> I'll look into that, there are Puplets (puppy sub-distros) that run XFCE, but they don't boot nearly as fast as I'd like, and they aren't as well put together as the original.
<Odd-rationale> it uses the archlinux repos and probably has as much packages available as ubuntu. i know what you mean by lack of packages gor puppy linux...
<DaveKong> My computer had been running for three days and there were several duplicates of processes for some reason but restarting got rid of them... anyone know what may cause this? stuff like xorg and gvfs
<Mecha25> DaveKong, you running compiz?
<DaveKong> Mecha25:  yea
<Mecha25> mine does that too, both Xorg's have identical ram usage?
<DaveKong> Mecha25:  yea
<DaveKong> but the copy has no cpu usage
<Mecha25> Identical to what I've got, same with duplicate GVFS's.  as far as I can tell, it's part of the design, I've tried killing one or both, but they just come back in a split second
<Mecha25> double ram usage is, I guess, just part of Compiz
<DaveKong> hmm
<DaveKong> seems like poor design
<DaveKong> restarting did clean it up but as I run my ram usage just keeps going up
<Mecha25> ditto that, but frankly I'm running 1GB of RAM, and I have yet to see my comp swapping out for anything, it hardly ever even has anything in the swap partition
<Mecha25> although, do tell, how'd you get Compiz running on Xubuntu?  I tried it a while back and had absolute hell, I'm running Ubuntu with it now, and Puppy on my thumb drive
<DaveKong> I actually am just running xubuntu on my other computer I tried to put it on this one and the xserver crashed
<Odd-rationale> Mecha25: it is rather easy. just install compiz and run compiz --replace
<Mecha25> odd: I think back then it was before compiz was in ubuntu by default, I think it was even still called extras, not even fusion
<Odd-rationale> Mecha25: well for Xubuntu Hardy, all you need is "sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager emerald"
<Mecha25> ah! so you do need to use Emerald for the window manager?  back then I attempted to keep xfce's default one, it refused to display window decorations and work with compiz at the same time.  by the time I finally managed to get it somewhat working, I had gotten a new laptop, one that could run Ubuntu full speed
<Odd-rationale> Mecha25: for xfce, yes you need to use emerald instead of xfwm4
<Mecha25> I'll keep that in mind if I ever start up using it again, thanks man.  anyway, so 4GB minimum for full Xubuntu thumb drive install...  I'll get a bigger drive eventually.  Peace out all, you've been a good help
<dw269> im sure there must be a solution to this but the only one i can think of requires a nicer monitor.
<dw269> ijust installe 8.04 onto a nivida chipset board and using the built in driver restults in 800x600 res
<dw269> so enabeling the nv ones requires a restart but pushes the monitor beyond its 1024 max res and i can't do anything from the gui, only reset it or get to the terminal
<dw269> any ideas?
<Shaba2> Hello anyone here and at the keys
<[zEr0-x]> yeap, me :)
<microwaver> Hello people, where can I find to option to adjust keyboard layout?
<khajavi> HI All: I don't have 1024*768 resolution. what should I do? (in restricted drivers my nvidia-legacy is in red color)
<floating> i need to install libgl-dev
<floating> it says there is no installation candidates
<floating> what repos do i need
<ablomen> floating, try libgl1-mesa-dev
<floating> no installation candidate
<moDumass> hi all, we are tryingt o install xubu on an old laptop, with 128 megs of ram, once the loading bar has completed it turns off the monitor
<pleia2> moDumass: you need more ram than that for an install with the livecd, have you tried the alternate installer?
<moDumass> hmm, pleia2 no i have not, what is that?
<pleia2> moDumass: it's a text based installer, the xubuntu-8.04-alternate is the iso you'd download instead
<moDumass> pleia2, it seems the alternative is whats being used
<microwaver> Hello, i'm experiencing troubles logging in with xcfe session, it only gives a black screen with a cross as cursor
<CostaRicanQuaker> is xubuntu userfriendly to someone switching from windowsxp?
<CostaRicanQuaker> moreso than kubuntu?
<piouwa> hello
<Odd-rationale> CostaRicanQuaker: not really. they are about the same.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what about repositories?
<CostaRicanQuaker> do they share the same? kubuntu and xubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> CostaRicanQuaker: yes. all *buntus share the same repos
<ablomen> all official(ish) *buntus that is
<Odd-rationale> yeah, true. thanks for correction...
<ablomen> heh sorry bored so i thought i'd say something semi inteligent ;)
<wrtpeeps> I have 2 sound devices, #0 is my onboard and #1 is my audigy. How can I tell ubuntu to always use my audigy, because I think it's using my onboard at the moment and there are no speakers connected to it.
<Riotta> turn off it in bios
<Riotta> or pick it up in aumixer / alsa mixer from devices list
<Riotta> but better do disable it by hardware (bios way)
<wrtpeeps> ok thanks
<g00LiPoP> Hi! Does anyone know how to customize the design on xubuntu?
<g00LiPoP> Cuz I can't find it
<Odd-rationale> g00LiPoP: applications --> settings manager
<g00LiPoP> ok
<g00LiPoP> whait a second
<g00LiPoP> I'm using regular ubuntu right know so I'm just going to switch to xubuntu
<g00LiPoP> thx for the help:)
<floating> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<floating>   libglitz1-dev: Depends: libx11-dev but it is not installable
<floating>                  Depends: xlibmesa-gl-dev but it is not installable or
<floating>                           libgl-dev but it is not installable
<floating> can anyone help ?
<The_Kernel> floating try this
<The_Kernel> sudo aptitude install libglitz1-de
<The_Kernel> sudo aptitude install libglitz1-dev
<Odd-rationale> I got a problem and i wonder if anyone can confirm this. When I run screen inside terminal, I can't backspace... :|
<floating> The_Kernel: http://up.k10x.net/finzzykfoxziv/aptitude01.txt
<Odd-rationale> i do not have this problem with gnome-terminal
<Odd-rationale> or konsole, or tilda...
<floating> The_Kernel: if you try for example apt-cache search libx11-dev  do you find it ?
<luckbuntu> I feeling lucky now.
<luckbuntu> Sorry.
<test> Can anybode help me with Firefox? I can't switch into German.
<floating> ok, i uncommented some of the libraries and i got it installed. now my problem is on the program when i try to run it. it says : (lkeyholetv:6966): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_colormap_get_screen: assertion `GDK_IS_COLORMAP (cmap)' failed
<floating> (lkeyholetv:6966): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_colormap_get_visual: assertion `GDK_IS_COLORMAP (colormap)' failed
<floating> Segmentation fault
<xubuntuuser> does anybody know how to use the german language-pack in thunderbird
<jokoon> Hello I have xubuntu on a power pc machine, using rhythmbox is taking 60% cpu, whats wrong ?
<Valsum> Rythmbox is quite resource-expensive, but 60% of a powerpc...wow, no idea
<jokoon> any lighter player ?
<jokoon> for xfce ?
<Stroganoff> audacious
<Stroganoff> joakim12
<Stroganoff> jokoon
<Stroganoff> jokoon: audacious
<xubuntuuser> My thunderbird doesn't use the language-pack. What can I do?
<TheSheep> xubuntuuser: is it installed?
<TheSheep> xubuntuuser: is it listed in addons?
<xubuntuuser> Yes, Yes
<Riotta> jokoon: xfmedia
<Riotta> is lightest
<Riotta> :d
<TheSheep> xubuntuuser: is it selected in addons?
<xubuntuuser> selected? what do you mean?
<Shaba2> hello is there anyone here and at the keyboard
<wozz> ask your question
<Shaba2> I followed the instructions at this page. http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html
<Shaba2> But when I log into my xubuntu machine from a windows machine running vncviewer. the screen I see in windows looks nothing like what is on the actual monitor of the xubuntu machine
<Shaba2> ok is that enough wozz
<Shaba2> ??\
<Shaba1> Ok now wozz after being sarcastic
<Shaba1> you ar silent
<wozz> take it easy
<wozz> some of us actually work for a living
<wozz> what do you see?
<zoredache_> Shaba1: if it doesn't look like what you expect can you tell us what you are seeing?
<whileimher> Hi. what is the cli to start the terminal?
<wozz> what?
<whileimher> I want to add the terminal to my panel and I need to know the command to start it?
<wozz> oh
<wozz> in /usr/bin
<whileimher> Some just gave it to me its xfce4-terminal
<wozz> it depends on if you are using xfce or not
<wozz> are you using xubuntu?
<whileimher> Yes
<wozz> /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal
<thinkmassive> generally people in here are using xubuntu unless they specify otherwise
<wozz> well i didn't want to give bad advise
<wozz> advice, rather
<whileimher> :) Thanks for thinking of it wozz
<whileimher> its the 4 that throws me off
<wozz> no worries
<whileimher> I had just xfce-terminal
<whileimher> I have to say that Digikam under XFCE sure is snappier than under GNOME or even KDE.
<whileimher> Well got to go back out to work on the lawn Thanks for the help
<nikolam> I get strange message when I try to Use ntop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23354/
<maxamillion> nikolam: yeah, that appears to be a bug ... i might recommend either searching launchpad.net for the bug report or if there isn't one yet, file one yourself so that the developers can fix that up
<nikolam> i managed to start it with sudo ntop -p /root/ntop (providing I previously made /root/ntop dir) I could access ntop Through browser on http://127.0.0.1:3000
<nikolam> Is that what it should be doing?
<nikolam> -P sorry
<cody-somerville> NOTICE TO TESTERS: Please help test Xubuntu Intrepid Alpha 1 Candidate. CD Images available at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/ and http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/
<nikolam> Only problem now is that ntop stays in memory and After Ctrl+c it, i need to kill ntop process with kill -9 command
<nikolam> cody-somerville, I need help with running 64-bit virtualization software that support VT instructions, so that I could Use 64-bit OS inside virtual machine, together with 64-bit Host machine runing Xubuntu
<cody-somerville> nikolam, You should probably ask someone on the virtualization team.
<nikolam> ok, what channel/newsgroul/mailing list/forum/ is that?
<Genelyk> started download...
<cody-somerville> nikolam, JeOS
<nikolam> Maybe I could use JeOS functionality in my current Xubuntu install..
<cody-somerville> Probably
<nikolam> JeOS is only i386
<cody-somerville> Try asking in #ubuntu
<cody-somerville> Someone there may know more about virtualization.
<nikolam> Its all because I am interested in testing 64-bit Xubuntu exclusively
<sulle> hi, why cant i see my other drives on thunar ?
<maxamillion> 2 minutes?
<maxamillion> he waited 2 minutes
<maxamillion> i can't even go to the fridge for something to drink in two minutes
<Genelyk> full /home  T_T ,
<owen1> how to support japanese (when writing)?
#xubuntu 2008-06-28
<spasticteapot> I have a rather thorny problem: I would like to install Xubuntu on a machine with 192mb of RAM and a sketchy CD-ROM drive.
<spasticteapot> Is there a way to boot the "Alternate Install" CD off of a pen drive?
<th0r> spasticteapot, only if your computer bios supports booting off a pen drive
<spasticteapot> th0r: This may be a problem - it's a bit long in the tooth.
<th0r> yup...kinda figured that
<th0r> I have a similar laptop and just gave in and put xp on it....it seems to run better on limited resources
<spasticteapot> th0r: I severely doubt that.
<spasticteapot> Once you start removing unnecessary ram-hogs like Evolution and Firefox, Xubuntu is far better.
<th0r> it just runs my website....doesn't have to do much. The pcmcia slot is fried, so I have to use usb for wifi, and the wifi dongle I have ubuntu didn't recognize
<spasticteapot> And there's always AntiX
<spasticteapot> th0r: You run a server...on WinXP?
<spasticteapot> o0
<th0r> yup....xp pro
<th0r> use abyss for the web server software....absolutely hate iis
<spasticteapot> I've never had an XP box that didn't crash on a regular basis.
<spasticteapot> Or end up full of spyware.
<th0r> would much prefer ubuntu...but for the wifi. I really should just dump the box and buy another.
<j1mc> th0r: you could try the minimal install cd
<spasticteapot> th0r: Are you using 8.04?
<th0r> jlmc, I got ubuntu installed OK, but it wouldn't recognize the wifi, so I went back to xp on that box. This is my main machine, and it is on hardy
<th0r> spasticteapot, yeah...this one is 8.04
<spasticteapot> Even my Linksys WUSB11 adapter - which was until recently unusable with any linux distro - works under 8.04.
<th0r> spasticteapot, agreed for the most part. This one uses an atheros chipset for wifi and worked out of the box, but the other one gave me problems and it just wasn't worth messing with
<spasticteapot> th0r: You do realize that wifi adapters cost about $7 nowadays?
<th0r> especially for a website no one but me visits <smile>
<th0r> spasticteapot, a fried pcmcia and a usb1.1 slot....not worth $7 <smile>
<spasticteapot> th0r: Bah. Send it to me if you don't want it.
<th0r> spasticteapot, like I said...I hate to throw it away. It runs fine as is...sits in a corner and runs the little personal website I tinker with
<spasticteapot> I'll offer you...$8 for it!
<spasticteapot> :P
<th0r> if I sold it, I would have to depend on the internet for entertainment instead of my own network <smile>
<spasticteapot> You can get old PCs on Craigslist for $20.
<th0r> spasticteapot, I am a laptop fan. I have three running here right now. I am into one via rdp that is encrypting a usb drive with truecrypt, I am watching hulu and talking here and on #ubuntu here...and the third laptop is running the website
<th0r> six years living on a boat, and now an rv....don't have room for a pc <smile>
<spasticteapot> You lived on a boat???
<th0r> yup..a 28' sloop. Sailed it single-handed for six years (well...I have the dog but he refuses to help)
<spasticteapot> And you're on land now?
<spasticteapot> Hmm.
<th0r> yup. Working as a net admin for a small wireless isp. money didn't last forever <smile>
<spasticteapot> :(
<spasticteapot> So, how do you connect to the internets?
<th0r> spasticteapot, that's ok though...I had a great six years
<th0r> I have a motorola canopy, 5.7GHz radio. that links to our equipment on one of the water towers in the area. I live about 20 miles outside of Dallas, Texas
<th0r> does anyone here use fusesmb? I have it autostarting and while it finds the network drives and maps them OK, it won't let me into them. I have to unmount and remount fusesmb to get it to work
<mrwislr> hello everyone
<mrwislr> anyone alive?
<spasticteapot> Possibly.
<mrwislr> i am having a strange problem with xubuntu and firefox
<mrwislr> when i click on links to download some files "mostly document files"   it only gives me the option to save file or cancel no option to open with
<mrwislr> i have installed gnome-firefox-support   that was suggested but that didn't do anything
<mrwislr> all the helper applications seems to be in place properly
<mrwislr> so i'm not sure what the deal is
<Lukipela> So, i installed Xubuntu.. but it only uses about 3/4 of my laptop screen, i have huge black lines around the side, is there a solution for this.. ?
 * Lukipela dance
<Lukipela> One would think there would be community support at this time of night, where are the bigger nerds when i need them?!
<mnemoc> hi, how can one get the translations for "Applications" and "Places" from command line?
<mnemoc> found
<mnemoc> thanks ,-)
<xubuntuuser> How can you edit the system menu?
<jarnos> Anybody have used removable drives that have several partitions with Xubuntu?
<jarnos> I mean is there anyone online that has experience in using removable drives that have many partitions by Xubuntu.
<jarnos> I am wondering, if you see several items in Thunar and what happens, if you try to eject one.
<Mat-Cauthon> hey.. can somebody help me with a problem concerning mediakeys? ﻿i've used settings -> settings manager -> keyboard | shortcuts to add commands for my mute, decrease and increase volume keys
<Mat-Cauthon> however when i recorded the shortcut it did register that a key was pressed, but it showed as an empty field in the shortcut column
<Mat-Cauthon> at the time a added the second shortcut it gave me a message that the key was already bound (although i was using a different mediakey)
<Mat-Cauthon> i confirmed anyways and had 3 entries with an "empty" shortcut assigned to them
<Mat-Cauthon> well, they did actually work to some degree, except that the volume up button responded only every once in a while
<Mat-Cauthon> so i deleted those shortcuts and wanted to do the mapping using xev and xmodmap
<Mat-Cauthon> but for some reason those bindings still seem to be in place :-s
<Mat-Cauthon> although i've deleted them in the keyboard settings gui
<Mat-Cauthon> in xev i get a FocusOut, FocusIn and KeymapNotify event
<Mat-Cauthon> when pressing any of those 3
<Mat-Cauthon> uh.. nobody here or just nobody here who can help me? ^^
<Riotta> hmm
<Riotta> what keyboard Mat-Cauthon ?
<Mat-Cauthon> well, the internal one on my dell xps m170
<Jonny0stars> Hello
<Jonny0stars> not exactly a xubutu specific question but its too busy in #ubuntu
<Jonny0stars> is there anyway to force apt-get to install a specific version of a package
<Jonny0stars> i cant build eeepc kernel headers because a package is to new
<Jonny0stars> http://pastebin.com/d40eb57e6
<Mat-Cauthon> can somebody tell me where the shortcuts created using the xcfe settings manager -> keyboard settings GUI are saved?
<Mat-Cauthon> xfce*
<fufumimi> hi, what's the difference between desktop and alternate cd?
<Odd-rationale> fufumimi: the alternaitve cd is text-mode only. the desktop cd is a live desktop environment
<Odd-rationale> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Odd-rationale> !LiveCD
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<fufumimi> which is recommended?
<Odd-rationale> fufumimi: well, what are you trying to install on? the alternative cd needs less ram. so if you have < 400 mb, use the alt cd
<Odd-rationale> also the alt cd has more options, like full disk encryption.
<Odd-rationale> but the desktop cd has a live xubuntu desktop on it.
<fufumimi> erm i got 1.2g ram on the laptop..and i dont need encryption.. so i guess i will take desktop instead
<fufumimi> i guess if i can install ubuntu on the laptop fine..xubuntu should work too
<Odd-rationale> fufumimi: correct. just faster... :P
<fufumimi> yup..i just tried ubuntu..sluggish..but nicer than windows
<Odd-rationale> fufumimi: well, did you have compiz on? that usually slow things down considerably.
<fufumimi> i guess so but still its sluggish...and it installs stuff that i dont need..lol
<PathagenX> Hey. I apt'd the latest xfce and it ?messed around with the gamma for gtk2? i purged xfce but the weird settings remained.
<PathagenX> any ideas on causes/solutions?
<gopp> hi how do I get wifi via the cli in ubuntu
<gopp> I tryed iwconfig wlan0
<gopp> I tryed iwconfig wlan0 up
<gopp> but I could not get it
<Valsum> try iwconfig
<Valsum> then iwconfig eth1 (or the one you have your dev on) scan
<Valsum> then iwconfig essid <nameofconnection> and that's it
<Valsum> sorry
<Valsum> iwconfig eth1 essid <name>
<Valsum> you might have to type ifconfig eth1 up before scanning
<PathagenX> also I am fixing this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4040893 need to reinstall libopenexr2c2a but dpkg is saying: Bus error (core dumped). How do I reinstall something when dpkg is packing a sad?
<gopp> Valsum thanks
<Valsum> np gopp
<gopp> Valsum lastquestion what about security
<Valsum> PathagenX: sorry, dunno
<gopp> I setup wpa
<Valsum> hmm didn't it ask for your password after 'iwconfig eth1 essid <name>'? seems I forgot
<Valsum> ah yes it was, afterwards, 'iwconfig eth1 key s:<pass>'
<Valsum> and remember to use sudo in all the process ;)
<Valsum> one last step I forgot, and Google reminded me: sudo dhclient eth1
<Valsum> bah he had left and I had missed it :P
<gopp> hey
<gopp> I can't get to seem to get wireless up
<dell> anyone have any problems with java applets with FF3 on xubuntu?
<dell> are the updates listed in update manager really that important? most of them are related to stuff i never use
<Valsum> I think I'm having some troubles with java in ff too, and I recommend updating ;)
<gopp> oh
<oren> i want to add support to writing in japanese. i went to Language support and checked in japanese. what else should i do?
<floating> oren
<floating> go check in some options if you have a tag for support for complex languages
<floating> im not on xubuntu now, but i had problems with it too..
<floating> i tagged it and untagged and tagged...
<oren> now i am trying to replace us with jp in xorg.
<floating> オレンさんは日本人なの
<floating> you dont have to do that i think
<floating> there are some websites that has help for installing scim
<floating> type ubuntu scim in google
<oren> ok
<oren> floating: wife ga nihon jin desu
<floating> aa okkee desu =)
<oren> after replacing us with jp in xorg and restarting, i still write only in english, what's going on?
<floating> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<floating> its little bit complex... so complex that i dont have time to start checking the things in more detail right now |(
<oren> ok. i'll take a look.
<floating> actually it can be really simple.. but if there is a problem... then not
<oren> floating: btw, i check the option to enable complex characters but after reboot it's uncheck again.
<floating> Under Xubuntu 8.04, you will need to install scim-bridge-client-gtk via synaptic in order to successfully check the "Enable support to enter complex characters" option, in the Language Support menu
<oren> floating: got it. will do it now.
<floating> if apt-get scim-bridge-client-gtk doesnt help.. then there is some other scim-xxx-x-xxx-qt  that you might have to install
<floating> i forgot the name
<oren> and do u swicth between languages with the icon on the top bar?
<floating> i have a japanese keyboard, so i press the カタカナひらがな button to switch
<floating> perhaps alt-shift switches by default too
<floating> there is the scim bar where you can switch the keyboard too ^^
<floating> i actually use only the japanese keyboard, i switch between input method
<floating> you can also switch between keyboard layouts instead
<oren> after adding the package u mentioned i can check the complex characters checkbox. but still, my icon shows only the us flag and alt+shift does not change the language.
<oren> i try click on open office and gedit. not sure if i'll find anything.
<oren> (i mean right click)
<oren> right click in open office, 'set language'. i set japanese as default. still no change...
<oren> i changed the xinput.d file..
<oren> instead if xim i put scim-bridge
<oren> : scratch his head.
<oren> :me scratch his head.
 * oren test
 * oren scratch his head.
 * j1mc test
<j1mc> oren: what is your question?
<oren> j1mc: swith between english and another language.
<oren> j1mc: switch
<Kiba`> Applications -> System -> Language Support -> Default Language?
<oren> i installed scim-bridge agent, edited my xorg to us,jp, edited xinput.d file but nothing helps.
<oren> Kiba`: let me try
<Kiba`> well, not sure if that's actually what you want :x
<Kiba`> also, i'm a total beginner :-s
<oren> Kiba`: rebooting. i am trying it but i don't realy want to have default japanese. let see anyway.
<oren> Kiba`: i want default english.
<Kiba`> do you want to change the language itself or do you just want to type in japanese?
<oren> Kiba`: it looks like my xfce is japanese now...i want the ability to write in japanese/english.
<oren> Kiba`: the funny part is now i still can't WRITE in japanese..
<Kiba`> ^^
<Kiba`> press ctrl+space
<Kiba`> or i think that was the combination SCIM used
<oren> Kiba`: when i do it i can't write anymore but see a new small bar in the right bottom corner.
<oren> Kiba`: what is this?
<Kiba`> ോേ്ൈൌൈാൈൌാ
<Kiba`> woops
<Kiba`> um, that should be the SCIM thingy
<oren> Kiba`: but i can't write anything. only after hiting ctrl+space again i can. but in english.
<Kiba`> maybe try in another application
<Kiba`> not sure if you can actually type japanese characters into the terminal
<oren> Kiba`: actually when i type ctrl+space i can write into a buffer and hit enter. then it paste whatever i typed to the doc. but it's wierd english. no japanese.
<siggjen> i have a problem setting up my new RAID system
<siggjen> When i make a new partition it will only become 747 GB large
<siggjen> and there is 2.73TiB available /:
<nikolam> syslogd and klogd just went crazy after I used a kvm virtual machine with Virtual Machine manager.
<nikolam> I shut down Vm`s but syslogd and klogd are using so much cpu now
<oren> i got japanese in gedit using scim. when i try it in open office it display dibrish. do i need to install font for open office?
<hvgotcodes> hey how much smaller is xubuntu than ubuntu?
<oren> hvgotcodes: mine is 4 inch smaller. i think it's xfce that makes the difference.
<hvgotcodes> oren: ha
<hvgotcodes> i meant how much less space does an initial install take up
<oren> oh...about 350 grams less, as long as u don't install gnome.
<hvgotcodes> hey this is a serious question
<oren> hvgotcodes: i think it can fit in 1 gb. if u want to save space install the alternate version. let me find the link.
<oren> hvgotcodes: last week i installed debian. it's around 400 mb with no X. with X it's around 600 mb. try to beat that!!
<hvgotcodes> thats pretty good
<hvgotcodes> i think on my new laptop im going with xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<oren> hvgotcodes: install the bare-bone debian. add X and add your favorite window manager/desktop environment.
<oren> hvgotcodes: mine is dwm - it's 20k !!! written in c. very speedy as u can guess.
<oren> hvgotcodes: good choice. there is nothing u loose. only the bloat..
<hvgotcodes> you know i couldnt find a hardy guide for getting the latest awesome installed
<oren> hvgotcodes: i started with awesome, than xmonad and now i am in dwm. for life..
<hvgotcodes> in the end though i want eye candy
<hvgotcodes> so compiz the xfce for me
<oren> hvgotcodes: ok..
<hvgotcodes> im getting an m1530 with 4gb or ram and the 256 nvidia 8600 m
<hvgotcodes> 2.5ghz penryn
<hvgotcodes> hey man are you having trouble getting to gmail?
<hvgotcodes> gmail wont load for me
<oren> i just googled for u: "What I can tell you is that a complete install from the live CD (Xubuntu), including Abiword, occupies a total of 1.3 GB."
<oren> i found it on a forum.
<oren> abiword is the lightweight replacement for open office.
<oren> and u also get gnumeric to replace excel.
<hvgotcodes> i want to avoid gnome bloat
<oren> hvgotcodes: great. i am searching for u. xubuntu alternate. it allow u to customize your xubuntu, unlike the regular install.
<oren> hvgotcodes: and don't be scared of debian, go to #debian and tell us your hardware and we will tell u if it's going to work well.
<Kiba`> can somebody tell me why my bootsplash screen consists only of strange vertical stripes? :-s
<Kiba`> err, horizontal
<oren> xorg issue? did u edit xorg.conf?
<Kiba`> not yet, no
<oren> hvgotcodes: get the xubuntu alternate cd from here: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/8.04/release/
<oren> hvgotcodes: btw, it's the same installer as debian. text base.
<hvgotcodes> oren thanx for the advice
<hvgotcodes> im pretty sure all the hardware is supported'
<hvgotcodes> not sure want text based installl
<hvgotcodes> oren: have you tried arch?
<oren> hvgotcodes: no. only ubuntu/xubuntu/damn small/puppy and debian.
<hvgotcodes> was thinking about it but don't want to mess with configs
<hvgotcodes> *buntu is right for mw
<oren> hvgotcodes: arch don't use apt for package management. people say apt is the best so i am sticking with debian-based.
<hvgotcodes> is the alternate cd text based/
<oren> yes. don't worry.
<hvgotcodes> like text but with graphics, or like command line gentoo style?
<oren> text with nice menu. let me google for it.
<hvgotcodes> you are very helpful thanx
<oren> hvgotcodes: i love to help and always get help when i need it.
<oren> here is a page with screenshots of the debian installer which i think is used by the alternate xubuntu: http://www.code-monkeys.org/d-i/debian-installer.html
<oren> hvgotcodes: my last message is for u
<oren> hvgotcodes: if u just want to try different linux distros u can install virtualbox. it's a great virtualization app.
<oren> hvgotcodes: r u familiar with the virtual machine concept?
<hvgotcodes> oren yeah
<hvgotcodes> i like ubuntu
<hvgotcodes> i just want xbuntu because i never use anything in gnome
<oren> hvgotcodes: great. if u r scared of the text based install just get the regular xubuntu cd.
<hvgotcodes> not scared -- just want ot be up and running as soon as i can after i get the machine
<hvgotcodes> it allows one to customize installed softare? like check here if you want open office, etc?
<oren> i don't remember what kind of customization u get. if u want fast, just get the regular xubuntu. if u want more control get the alternat.
<oren> alternate.
<djouallah> where to change default os to boot ?
<whileimher> hi. Is there any way to make a panel be double layered. What I mean is to have it be twice as high as it normally is but have double the items. Does that make sense?
<Odd-rationale> djouallah: from the grub menu. press esc while grub is loading during boot up.
<Odd-rationale> whileimher: you can put two panels... one below another...
<whileimher> Yeah that is what I mean I think
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: no, the alternative cd (nor the desktop cd for that matter) does not allow you to pick and choose packages to install... i wish though...
<whileimher> I need to have a bit more room to store my icons and such.
<whileimher> Its amazing how fast KDE apps work on XFCE. Faster than even when I used KDE as my desktop
<Genelyk>   uhmm
<Genelyk> on bug , duoble bar in splashboot
<Genelyk> and not configure  my video Ati
<djouallah> goo d work guy, just installed xubuntu on a dell laptop, to be short, it is a damn good work
<hvgotcodes> i can apply gtk themes to xfce right?
<oren> hvgotcodes: what's gtk themes?
<hvgotcodes> gnome is built on the gtk library
<hvgotcodes> i think other wm/DEs can use gtk themes
<hvgotcodes> so metacity is for the window borders, gtk actually themes all display elements
<hvgotcodes> when you see screenshots that are dark, its a gtk theme....
<oren> hvgotcodes: got it.
<Genelyk> not icon of firefox  , in panel top    , alpha 1
#xubuntu 2008-06-29
<Joelito> hi, all...is compiz default or enable in xubuntu 8.04?
<Genelyk> nit
<Genelyk> not
<Joelito> Genelyk: I need to download it and install it from the repos?
<Joelito> I though that it was pre-installed like in ubuntu :(
<Genelyk> mmm
<Zeeded> [17:09:29] You do not have the appropriate Gstreamer plugin installed to play this file: file:///home/zeeded/Music/epoxies - stop the future/02-this day.mp3
<Zeeded> I downloaded the Gstreamer updates and the plugins, anyone know why I keep getting this?
<Zeeded> oh
<Zeeded> I missed one, nvm
<LetsGo67> How do I use an iPod in iTunes in Ubuntu?
<cody-somerville> LetsGo67, You can't use iTunes in Ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> what doi you do then?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean just curious
<LetsGo67> cody-somerville: wine
<LetsGo67> cody-somerville: gtkpod is ugly.
<cody-somerville> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<cody-somerville> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798
<cody-somerville> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<LetsGo67> Thanks.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i c an't install xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> everytime i burn an iso file
<CostaRicanQuaker> onto the cdrw
<CostaRicanQuaker> and checck for errors
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says there's a corrupted file
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i don't dare install just liek that
<LetsGo67> CostaRicanQuaker: use another CD/drive?
<LetsGo67> Do you have other CD-RWs?
<LetsGo67> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<CostaRicanQuaker> no more cd.rw's
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'll have to get some new ones
<CostaRicanQuaker> meh
<LetsGo67> iPod isn't detected in Banshee, cody-somerville!
<LetsGo67> CostaRicanQuaker: hope you find some.
<LetsGo67> 0.13.2!?  What is this!  They have version 1.0 now!
<LetsGo67> Why does Ubuntu take forever to update its reps!?
<cody-somerville> LetsGo67, We need more volunteers! :P
<LetsGo67> cody-somervile: how?
<cody-somerville> LetsGo67, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<mrwislr> firefox in xubuntu will not give me an option to "open with"   when downloading a document and such from webpages..... like email attachments.... it only gives the option to save as or cancel
<mrwislr> please help
<LetsGo67> mrwislr: 3.0?
<mrwislr> yes
<mrwislr> LetsGo67: yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> what advantages are significant when choosing xubuntu as compared to kubuntu?
<LetsGo67> mrwisir: sorry, not sure what to say.
<mrwislr> xubuntu is speed
<LetsGo67> CostaRicanQuaker: Xubuntu runs on 500mhz/256MB RAM/10GB hard drive better than (K)ubuntu.
<mrwislr> kubuntu is flashy windows with too many options and controlled by trolltech
<mrwislr> ubuntu is mac like simple beauty
<mrwislr> tied to no one but the community
<mrwislr> kubuntu is heavy
<mrwislr> xubuntu is light
<mrwislr> ubuntu is just right
<CostaRicanQuaker> trolltech?
<mrwislr> yes trolltech
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> !trolltech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trolltech
<mrwislr> company that is responsible for the qt library
<mrwislr> which kde is built on
<mrwislr> which is the interface to kubuntu
<LetsGo67> Ubuntu has roughly the same requirements as Vista/Leopard.
<CostaRicanQuaker> so xubuntu will run faster
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it's simpler
<LetsGo67> Xubuntu is more like Windows XP.
<mrwislr> not likely lets
<mrwislr> xubuntu is more like classic mac
<LetsGo67> Mac OS 9?  No way!
<LetsGo67> (There is a skin that mimics it, though)
<mrwislr> ubuntu will fly on a machine that crawls with vista
<LetsGo67> Maybe.
<CostaRicanQuaker> and with xubuntu?
<LetsGo67> I upgraded from 1GB to 3GB but it did nothing to Xubuntu's performance.
<LetsGo67> RAM
<mrwislr> xubuntu is very fast and simplistically beautiful
<CostaRicanQuaker> is xubuntu faster than ubuntu?
<mrwislr> but it won't be quite as user friendly as ubuntu
<LetsGo67> No way.
<mrwislr> yes lots faster
<LetsGo67> No accessibility.
<LetsGo67> JWM is the fastest.
<mrwislr> jwm isn't a destkop though
<mrwislr> like the others
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do you mean user friendly?
<mrwislr> take ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> will i be able to switch from xp to xubuntu?
<mrwislr> seriously dude
<mrwislr> if your just getting into linux
<mrwislr> take ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> I prefer kubuntu to ubuntu though
<mrwislr> y?
<mrwislr> because the task bar is on the bottom
<mrwislr> please
<mrwislr> windows thinking there
<CostaRicanQuaker> seems simpler
<mrwislr> besides you can move and arrange the friggin toolbar however you want in ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> why not xubuntu then?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i also want my girl to switch and she's got  pretty old laptop
<mrwislr> because ubuntu is setup to be much more intuative and user friendly
<mrwislr> xubuntu requires you to know quite a bit more about linux to truly enjoy it and get everything running
<CostaRicanQuaker> how long for me to learn it?
<mrwislr> take a good 3/4 months with ubuntu and you should have enough down to know what your doing for the most part
<CostaRicanQuaker> can you open .doc files
<CostaRicanQuaker> with abi word
<CostaRicanQuaker> and sve them
<CostaRicanQuaker> so MS office will open them
<LetsGo67> Thanks for your help guys, I'm heading off, ttyl.
<LetsGo67> (IMO AbiWord > OO.o)
<MrLukipela> So.. after a fresh install, when i go to terminal, for a command prompt, i am logged off.
<MrLukipela> Any ideas?
<Zeeded> huh?
<BoltClock> my school computers run on 128 mb ram, is that enough for xubuntu?
<MrLukipela> Yes
<MrLukipela> im running that right now :D
<BoltClock> funny, sources say i need more than that
<BoltClock> like 192 or even 256 mb
<BoltClock> those are for better performance i think?
<MrLukipela> Give me a minute and ill look at my system specs
<Zeeded> well your sources are wrong
<MrLukipela> but im running on a laptop thats 9 years old.
<MrLukipela> erm 8 years old
<BoltClock> im trying xubuntu by live cd now
<BoltClock> but its going to take me a little bit to get used to the differences from ubuntu
<MrLukipela> Im trying to get it to load all the way right now :D
<Zeeded> lol not really Bolt
<MrLukipela> when i try to get a command prompt my system crashes
<Zeeded> I have been switching back and forth for a while now
<Zeeded> there about the same
<Zeeded> you just have to install some different stuff
<MrLukipela> which is always fun, because we all know you dont need a command prompt for xubuntu :P
<Zeeded> and the interface is alittle bit different
<Zeeded> lol
<BoltClock> can see that Zeeded
<Zeeded> funny jokes there
<BoltClock> MrLukipelia lol
<BoltClock> MrLukipela: weird, havent heard of such crashes
<MrLukipela> Zeeded, im not sure wth i did, i updated my video drivers and now it crashes.
<MrLukipela> I have no clue what i did, and i cant get into terminal to check and see :D
<BoltClock> i just hope my school computers allow me to boot from my thumb drive, im planning to install xubuntu on it
<Zeeded> lol sweet
<MrLukipela> If they dont, all you have to do is get into the bios and make USB the primary boot deice
<BoltClock> its 4 gb, but the fact that my school is so poor restricts me to xubuntu
<BoltClock> MrLukipela: now im unsure if accessing the bios is allowed
<BoltClock> my school tends to get paranoid over these things
<MrLukipela> It would be pretty tough to restrict BIOS access, reboot the PC, press f10 or f8 depending.
<BoltClock> i cant believe i just text messaged my teacher asking if bios access is allowed
<MrLukipela> i cant believe you have a teacher that knows how to text message
<BoltClock> lol
<MrLukipela> Anyone in here actually know anything about Xubuntu, or do you all just lurk?
<BoltClock> i lurk
<BoltClock> and ask stuff
<MrLukipela> i havent ever seen anyone answer a question in here :(
<BoltClock> lol
<BoltClock> i didnt know it was that bad for xubuntu
<MrLukipela> hahahaha
<MrLukipela> i broke it
<MrLukipela> ok fixed
<MrLukipela> Still having the same terminal issue
<MrLukipela> but i can live without that
<the-erm> Is there a way to manually save a session?
<the-erm> Is there a way to enable a right-click on grouped task to "close all"
<the-erm> That is all ...
<Zeeded> yep
<the-erm> Great ... how?
<the-erm> gnome has gnome-session-save :)
<the-erm> alas I haven't found anything similar for xfce.
<Zeeded> No clue ;/
<Zeeded> :/
<the-erm> You wouldn't by chance know how to change the font size of the tool bar/menu?
<the-erm> I guess I should look in the menu editor before I ask simple questions like this..
<the-erm> Alas it is not there.
<BoltClock> is it dependent on the machine itself whether changing bios boot settings is permanent or can be temporary?
<Valsum> Font size in Settings\User interface
<Valsum> BoltClock: I've only seen permanent ones. You save changes, and they're stored ;)
<BoltClock> Valsum: well... i dont think my school will be too happy seeing me boot xubuntu from my thumb drive then :S
<Valsum> you can restart later and put the boot settings in the bios back
<Rhorse> :leave
<xTheSaintx> yo guys
<xTheSaintx> How do i get the cube effect on xubuntu?
<xTheSaintx> Anyone?
<siggjen> you can set it in advanced desktop effect settings
<xTheSaintx> and were do i find that?
<siggjen> i use to find it in system/prefs
<TheSheep> siggjen: that's in ubuntu
<siggjen> oki, just execute ccsm then
<TheSheep> siggjen: ccsm?
<siggjen> compizconfig-settings-manager
<TheSheep> siggjen: no such thing in xubuntu default install
<siggjen> probably time to install it then
<TheSheep> siggjen: why not isnatll whole gnome then?
<xTheSaintx> TheSheep how do i get gnome?
<TheSheep> xTheSaintx: install ubuntu :)
<TheSheep> xTheSaintx: xubuntu doesn't have such special effects, you can add them by installing compiz, but it's not standard xubuntu then
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<xTheSaintx> im on a laptop
<xTheSaintx> so ubuntu wouldnt really go at all fast
<xTheSaintx> So i got xubuntu
<TheSheep> ubuntu wouldn't really go fast because of, mong other things, cube desktop
<MrLukipela> So am i ever going to be able to get support for xubuntu or should i just uninstall and go back to windows..?
<TheSheep> MrLukipela: you have to ask a question
 * cody-somerville nods.
<MrLukipela> Yah, sorry, been asking the same question for 3 days with no response.
<MrLukipela> Here is my issue: On Xubuntu, my screen has big black bars on the sides, when i run displayconfig-gtk and try to change it, it goes to low graphics mode.  I am using the correct driver, from what ive seen.  Any ideas?
<TheSheep> MrLukipela: is that an lcd screen?
<MrLukipela> Yes, its a laptop
<TheSheep> MrLukipela: do you know what is its native resolution?
<MrLukipela> 1024x768
<MrLukipela> What its doing is puting it at 800x600 but instead of streatching to meet the screen it just centers it
<MrLukipela> Stretching^
<TheSheep> what does  lspci | grep VGA  say?
<TheSheep> (type that in a terminal)
<MrLukipela> .. i just tried to copy and paste from one computer to the other.
<TheSheep> there are programs that make it possible :)
<MrLukipela> VGA Compatible controller: intel corp. 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC) (rev 11)
<MrLukipela> Yah but im not loading synergy till i get the screen fixed :P
<TheSheep> you cannot switch to 1024x768 with displayconfig-gtk?
<MrLukipela> When i do it goes to low graphics mode.
<MrLukipela> brb.. wife is yelling ;)
<TheSheep> even if you select intel as the driver?
<dkkong> The onboard soundcard in my system doesn't work. I put in a Creative Labs SB Audigy, and lspci shows it's recognized, but I have no sound. Help?
<MrLukipela> Yes, even if i select the intel drivers :D
<MrLukipela> TheSheep, Yes.  Even if i select the intel drivers.
<cyzie> is smp not supported in kernel 2.6.24?
<TheSheep> cyzie: it is
<cyzie> yes, should go for the generic rather than 386
<cyzie> iguess that's the different
<slow-motion> hi
<cyzie> what is the default runlevel in xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> cyzie: they are all the same
<cyzie> mm i just check, if you dont have inittab in /etc/, then it goes to runlevel 2.
<cyzie> why are you saying they are all the same ?
<TheSheep> because there is no differencebetween them -- they all start the same services
<TheSheep> except for the special ones, obviously
<cyzie> mmm, not really though, 0 to shut down, 1 for single mode, 5 for the x with multi user, 3 for no x multi users. 6 for reboot
<th0r> cyzie, close. I think ubuntu uses 2-5 interchangeably, but 0,1,6 are correct. Your definitions of 2-5 are for suse/redhat
<cyzie> th0r, check, /etc/event.d/rc-default . if you dont have inittab, it goes to N 2. so there is no interchangeably 2-5.
<cyzie> anyway, strange that my hardy does not have /etc/inittab.. :-s
<th0r> cyzie, right...2 is default, but I think 3,4,5 do the same thing in ubuntu. In suse, 2 is non-X, non-network, 3 is non-X with network, and 4 is X with no network
<th0r> cyzie, http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<cyzie> i see. this runlevel eventually fall back to the services/daemon start configured in /etc/rc.X . ok, i think i have my answer default runlevel is 2 if it dont have /etc/inittab.
<cyzie> thanks th0r
<cyzie> hi, after we initiate connection to the ISP using pon, how does actually the dns process works?
<gofigure> Hey UBuntuers I am a sorta IRC and UBUNTU noob and have a question
<gofigure> I once installed a different linux distro and when I pressed ctrl-alt-F4, I would get a command line terminal.  Does Ubuntu have a similar feature??
<gofigure> Cause my hardy heron doesn't do anything
<gofigure> hello?
<cyzie> u need /etc/inittab
<gofigure> cyzie my new friend!
<gofigure> Thank allah for you!
<gofigure> i have heard of this initab thing before
<gofigure> Do I need to put something in it??
<cyzie> yes
<cyzie> check for some example, gtg now
<cyzie> bye
<gofigure> gee that helped a lot
<gofigure> php people are so much cooler
<firsm> is there a xubuntu theme for opera?
<gofigure> why does xubuntu crash all the time?
<gofigure> is there any way to make xubuntu more stable like my xp?
<slow-motion> n8
<bminuk> anyone know when a patched xubuntu livecd will be made (with the SSL vuln fixed)
<bminuk> (tap tap) is this thing on?
<bminuk2> hello
<bminuk2> any know if an update livecd will be made available with fixes to the ssl vuln
<TheSheep> bminuk2: all images has been updated as soon as tthe fix was released
<bminuk2> TheSheep: sorry for the delay - on #ubuntu.  The website indicates that the livecd does not contain the fix.
#xubuntu 2009-06-22
<mdshaw89> Anyone know anything about loading eeexubuntu on an eeepc?  Couldn't find an eeexubuntu channel.
<mdshaw89> found one - eeepc
<phate> are the gutsy repositorys down?
<Vasklevox> Having issues running 9.04 persistant from thumbdrive, can't recall how to access my laptops harddrive.
<Vasklevox> 'Ello?
<TheSheep> well, sorry to heard that
<TheSheep> hear*
 * Vasklevox smirks.
<Vasklevox> Well atleast someone is awake
<TheSheep> normally you ask a question, and if somebody knows the answer, they answer
 * Vasklevox nods.
<Vasklevox> But of course.
<Vasklevox> I just figure'd it'd be a simple question, the last persistant distro I used was a version of mandriva I recall, there was a folder already supplied to access primary drives.
 * Vasklevox shrugs.
<TheSheep> nah, xubuntu just displays them on your desktop and in the file manager's sidebar
<Vasklevox> Yeah, didn't see it anywhere, clicked on just about everything. Figure'd it be right there as well.
 * Vasklevox reads up on mount command.
<Vasklevox> Benn forever since I've really used linux at all, and even then, it was a short period of time as I was getting back into gaming.
<Vasklevox> Damn windows anyway...
<Raggs> Vasklevox, amen
<Vasklevox> Indeed... Given, not like I'm reallying trying, still running at this very moment.
<Vasklevox> Just have an old Alienware Sentia 223 that I wanna get running again, going to need something not to cpu/ram intensive... I.e., no Windows.
<Raggs> oh boy
<Raggs> get the hdd mounted?
<Vasklevox> On this computer, I was trying to run 9.04 from thumbdrive, well, I was infact, just couldn't seem to access the laptops harddrive.
<TheSheep> does fdisk -l show it?
<Raggs> TheSheep, hiya
<Vasklevox> Heh, didn't try than actually... Bah, need to get another computer up and running so I can talk to ya'll and troubleshoot.
<Vasklevox> All I wanted to do was find the .txt of the information for the connection I'm on so I could get on the net, then found I couldn't get to the lappies harddrive.
<Vasklevox> Man... I think I'ma go dig through my books n' find that Linux Bible or whatever it was called.
<Vasklevox> Meh, I'll not bother ya, come back and ask more questions after I've doen more prodding.
<Raggs> Vasklevox, no problem, i enjoy the simple stuff
<Vasklevox> Heh, but of course. Later Raggs, TheSheep. Be back on the marrow if all it good.
<Thundara> Is it a common problem to have the setup just not start when trying to install Xubuntu?
<Thundara> Just burned a CD of it, plopped it in the CD tray, and started it the system from CD, but when I go to chosing "Install Xubuntu", the computer just restarts =/
<luis_> hola necesito imprimir unas fotos con la fecha y hora impresa en la misma que programa puedo usar?
<nintnint> anyone use handbrake?
<nintnint> dumb question
<jeffce> quick question will i notice a difference between i386 and LPIA on a dell mini 10?
<meglo> HEY GUYS
<meglo> Is there an xubuntu dev in here
<meglo> can you tell me
<meglo> what you did to the distro :\
<meglo> I thought it was just ubuntu + xfce
<meglo> Uhhh, in synaptic did you withhold newer gnome components, because all I'm seeing for the gnome metapackage is 2.22 on 9.04
<meglo> I thought it should be 2.26?
<meglo> heh
<meglo> a lot of the components are 2.26, or 2.24
<meglo> err
<meglo> haha i dunno who cares
<meglo> basically this tiny deb package depends on a lot of gnome stuff argg
<maduser> which package?
<meglo> 'gnome'
<meglo> but i can't find the package gnome-desktop
<meglo> or maybe it is ubuntu-desktop
<maduser> yeah
<meglo> like xubuntu-desktop
<meglo> oohhhhh
<meglo> if it wasn't for this certain package that decided it would be nifty to include evolution/gnome-panel/etcetc
<maduser> ok gnome isn't just a single package
<maduser> like KDE
<maduser> KDE like Gnome is a system bases on many packages
<maduser> gnome is the name of the desktop environment
<R1cochet> is there any way to install aptoncd w/out installing nautalus?
<maduser> just search for it in synamptic and it only installs the app with libraries
<R1cochet> it wants to install gnome-menus, gnome-panel..........., nautilus, metacity...
<maduser> hmmm
<maduser> when marked for install?
<maduser> on mine it doesn't
<R1cochet> yea when marked for install
<R1cochet> it wants to add around 20 packages
<maduser> ah, I have those installed
<maduser> then you could get the source and change it
<R1cochet> will they interfere w/ xfce environment?
<maduser> no
<maduser> I have them installed and I don't see them in the menus
<R1cochet> id rather not like to install all those extra packages
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> ty
<maduser> you could get a copy of the deb and edit the dependics
<maduser> dependencies
<maduser> to only the Libraries
<R1cochet> hmm surgery
<maduser> and honestly its not that much space
<R1cochet> not worried about the space just didnt want all that extra stuff
<R1cochet> if i were to remove some dependencies will it still run fine?
<R1cochet> not sure y it would need all that extra gnome stuff
<maduser> apt won't let you
<maduser> it probably will
<maduser> you will need to edit the deb to not install the extra stuff
<maduser> mabe by the non complete removal on sys you could
<R1cochet> well i guess if it doesnt run fine i could reinstall through synaptic
<R1cochet> ty much
<R1cochet> ill look into it
<ramrod> is here someon who runs opera10 on jaunty64 with flash?
<ramrod> i have sound but no picture
<ramrod> exept on the adobe test site with the test animation
<kbmaniac> newbe to xubuntu, when I highlight text with the mouse, click drag, I cant paste it with middle click, possible ?
<TheSheep> kbmaniac: make sure you didn't close the application from which you selected
<kbmaniac> Hi, application still open, example, open mousepad, type, highlight text, middle click mouse, zip
<TheSheep> I use the clipboard manager anyways...
<kbmaniac> yep I guess I will too, just ctrl-c gives me MS nightmares lol
<SiDi> SiDi:  !
<SiDi> foo
 * SiDi tests his new IRC client
<rameshwor> i downloaded a xubuntu iso and burned  but it didn't boot from the cd . what to do ?
<spY|da> check bios, boot priority
<MTec007> im trying to get compiz working but im having some issues. Ishould start by saying i dont know if my system is compatible or not. http://paste.ubuntu.com/201554/
<MTec007> i would like to try and make it work if possible
<SiDi> interesting
<SiDi> there is a blacklist on their site
<MTec007> for my hardware?
<SiDi> there is a list of unsupported cards
<SiDi> maybe yours is there
<SiDi> there is also a way to still launch it (ask in #compiz though, i dont remember it), but if the card is blacklisted it'll likely fail
<MTec007> how do i check my hardware? i forget the command to list it
<SiDi> lshw
<MTec007> thank you
<SiDi> or lspci | grep VGA for the GPU
<SiDi> (unless its on AGP and not on PCI :p)
<MTec007> Laptop
<SiDi> if you find the courage for it report a bug for the type in xfwm4's name
<SiDi> it'll avoid the fallback procedure to fail on xubuntu
<MTec007> i dont see anything that matches up
<MTec007> i dont know how to post a decent bug report, last time i tried to do that for firefox they needed more input and i couldnt get more etc
<MTec007> i just want to try and run it, see if it will actually run
<angelo_> hi
<MTec007> how do i restart X from CLI? (9.04)
<genii> MTec007: if in single user mode: telinit 2               if multi user mode: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<genii> MTec007: if in single user mode: telinit 2               if multi user mode: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<justnsane1> guys i have a dvd sent to me by courthouse it is video of open proceedings, format is dvd+r,  which the dvd drive is supposed to support ... so, how do i get it to play?  i try to open with totem, and nothing happens (it *may* be in quicktime)
<TheSheep> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<justnsane1> dvrexport_2009-05-15_1939.pef appears to be the name of the file
<justnsane1> TheSheep: ok, i downloaded the medibuntu repos and all, but on the one page it says '    *        Some external codecs may be needed in order to play certain proprietary formats such as Apple Quicktime or RealVideo
<justnsane1> how do i know what codecs?  in synaptic i searched apple quicktime and one of the packages is called 'quicktime-utils' is that what i need?
<justnsane1> installed quicktime-utils and still totem won't play this file
<justnsane1> nope, i cant get it to play no how no way
<vinnl> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SiDi> yay
<SiDi> i'm sexy
<justnsane1> installed medibuntu repos and all that
<justnsane1> vinnl: but nothing works yet on this dvd
<TheSheep> justnsane1: I think there is a law that requires the court and other public services to use open formats
<TheSheep> justnsane1: at least in civilized countries
<vinnl> *ignores SiDi* justnsane1, which DVD?
<SiDi> justnsane1: once the repository is enabled, please refresh the package list (in update-manager with the refresh button, or with sudo apt-get update)
<SiDi> and only then, install libdvdcss2
<SiDi> and xubuntu-restricted-extras
<justnsane1> TheSheep: its not a civilized country, its the state of georgia
<justnsane1> they are dirty and lowdown.  yous can see me @ justice4cori on myspace
<justnsane1> i'd love to know if there really is a law requiring open formats here, but i doubt it
<justnsane1> vinnl, this is a video of a judge terrorizing my nieces family into signing an unfair plea agreement, against charges for which she is not guilty
<vinnl> !dvd
<justnsane1> so its a courthouse video, supposedly in dvd+r / quicktime format
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vinnl> Hmm
<vinnl> justnsane1, what have you done until now to get it to work?
<justnsane1> i made an open records request on may 8 for it, gov is supposed to turn these requests around in 72 hours in georgia (see www.gfaf.org ) and i just got it saturday
<justnsane1> tried it on various machines, installing all restricted formats etc
<vinnl> How did you install the restricted formats?
<justnsane1> but obviously not the right ones yet
<justnsane1> from the pages you and sheep showed me
<vinnl> justnsane1, I entered after TheSheep  linked stuff, what did he link to?
<justnsane1> did you say i need to reload the synaptic now?
<justnsane1> same restrictedformats page
<justnsane1> on ubuntu webstie
<justnsane1> website
<justnsane1> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats 	<vinnl>	
<SiDi> justnsane1: did you type "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras" ?
<SiDi> Thats the list of restricted codecs for xubuntu
<SiDi> it should get you to read 95+% of the files
<vinnl> justnsane1, you might want to see this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<vinnl> And xubuntu-restricted-extras :)
<SiDi> (you talked about dvds so i thought it was commercial dvds, which need libdvdcss to crack the copy protection)
<justnsane1> yes, already installed restricted extras, libdvdcss2, and the other 32codes package mentioned there
<justnsane1> still wont play on movie player or movie player (gstreamer)
<vinnl> justnsane1, OK, what you could also do is install VLC
<SiDi> justnsane1: what kind of video is it ?
<SiDi> quicktime or realplayer, wma with DRM, apple with DRM ?
<justnsane1> k, vinnl, i will try (dvd+r) when i get home (quicktime)
<justnsane1> i'll sign in as mikubuntu there
<justnsane1> see you in an hour, gotta run pick up a fare
<SiDi> quicktime vid ?
<justnsane1> yes
<SiDi> ok, let me see what i can do for you
<SiDi> (and you should ban people from earth for using such a format)
<justnsane1> sidi, thanx, is very important to me.  soon as i get it ill upload to youtube for the whole world to see this backwards ass country f*$k judge for what he is
<SiDi> hm, i hope he'll be back
<SiDi> vinnl: if you see him back, please tell him to install Wine and then QuicktimeAlternative on wine
<vinnl> Wine? :S
<vinnl> Wouldn't VLC be able to play it? I really dislike using Wine, and I dislike recommending it even more
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> vlc reads anything except quicktime and realplayer as far as i know
<SiDi> (and drm crap ofc)
<vinnl> :S
<SiDi> quicktime is really one of the closest and crappiest formats of the world
<vinnl> I'd like an example QuickTime file to see if I can play it
<SiDi> i dont have that under hand
<SiDi> usually its .mov
<SiDi> try sampe quicktime video on google :D
<vinnl> Hmm, I can play everything at http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1425
<vinnl> And that's without Medibuntu
<SiDi> vinnl: sorry webchat down
<SiDi> i can read them all too
<SiDi> but i cant read some others
<SiDi> older quicktime files
<SiDi> such as the ones used by the INA (french national video archives)
<SiDi> (the biggest digital video archive either : the noobs encoded in quicktime instead of ogg/theora)
<Pres-Gas> Hey all!
<Pres-Gas> So, how does the empathy/pidgin for Karmic decision impact xubu?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/MessagingAndCommunicationSelection
<vinnl> Pres-Gas, not sure if it even has been discussed yet. You might bring it up on the xubuntu-devel mailinglist :)
<vinnl> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<kangarooo> hello. what will happen if i in xubuntu ill install openbox from synaptic?
<vinnl> Empathy doesn't seem to have blocker GNOME dependencies
<vinnl> kangarooo, you will get another option in the Sessions menu of your login screen to use Openbox
<kangarooo> aaaah good.. so i can also choose what i want to use right vinnl? and if i dont like i can uninstall and system will be like openbox never been installed right>?
<vinnl> kangarooo, yep :)
<Pres-Gas> vinnl, the topic was mentioned in the latest Ubuntu Weekly News 147
<vinnl> (Well, there might still be some configuration files left afterwards, but those barely take up space)
<vinnl> Pres-Gas, yeah but not for Xubuntu, right?
<Pres-Gas> Yep
<vinnl> "Yep, not for Xubuntu" or "Yep, Xubuntu too"? :P
<Pres-Gas> I was hoping cody-somerville or one of the other team members may chime in here
<cody-somerville> Whats the question?
<vinnl> <Pres-Gas> So, how does the empathy/pidgin for Karmic decision impact xubu?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/MessagingAndCommunicationSelection
<vinnl> cody-somerville, see above :)
<Pres-Gas> The empathy replacing pidgin for Ubu Karmic
<Pres-Gas> LOL
<kangarooo> vinnl, maybe i can also install lxde and all what u said applies to that too?
<vinnl> Though it's more #xubuntu-devel food :)
<Pres-Gas> Mayhap, vinnl
<vinnl> kangarooo, yep.
<vinnl> kangarooo, of course, LXDE applications will also be visible in the menu when using Xubuntu
<kangarooo> WOOHOO im mega monsta now :) ok but when i uninstall LXDE then they wont be in xubuntu.. yes?
<vinnl> If you also uninstall those applications, yes :)
<cody-somerville> Oh
<cody-somerville> we'll probably keep pidgin
<Pres-Gas> w00t, cody-somerville
<vinnl> cody-somerville, shouldn't that require some more input? :)
<Pres-Gas> I wondered about dependencies with gmome and whatnot
<Pres-Gas> gnome too
<vinnl> I can't recall Ubuntu's argumentation, but I can imagine theirs applies to Xubuntu as well
<cody-somerville> vinnl, AFAIK, no change has been proposed for Xubuntu
<cody-somerville> vinnl, and the argument for Ubuntu is improved integration with GNOME
<vinnl> Ah
<kangarooo> vinnl, but i have autologin.. xubuntu.. it will still ask witch i want to use on session? or in settings maybe startup i now need to check to ask me about session choosing.. ?
<vinnl> Pres-Gas, apart from Telepathy, I don't think it introduces new GNOME dependencies though, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/empathy
<vinnl> kangarooo, nope, you'll have to disable autologin
<Pres-Gas> I don't know...I am addicted to finch anyway
<kangarooo> ok ok byebye i have lot to try with f****** linux :) thx a lot vinnl h5 :)
<Pres-Gas> !info finch
<ubottu> finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.1 (jaunty), package size 208 kB, installed size 704 kB
<vinnl> yw :)
<mikubuntu> Sidi, now i'm on a machine that is basic dvd player, will it render dvd+r whether i have the right packages or not?
<SiDi> oh its you again
<mikubuntu> yup
<SiDi> mikubuntu: please tell me, you have a file ending with .mov, on a DVD that has been given to you, right ?
<mikubuntu> you sound *happy* to see me; or is that a banana in your pocket :)
 * SiDi has no bananas in his pockets *.*
<SiDi> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1425 tell me if those few files here work for you
<SiDi> if they do and if your player still cant read the damn .mov file it means its an old quicktime version that was used, and you'll have to install Quicktime or QuicktimeAlternative for windows via wine
<mikubuntu> i think it's a .ped file, this machine won'\t render the file contents, lemme check out whether i've downloaded everything yet
<mikubuntu> omg, never used wine
<mikubuntu> lemme go check things out, i just sat down here, and i'll be back
<mikubuntu> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SiDi> a .ped ? Oo
#xubuntu 2009-06-23
<Vasklevox> w00t, .net working from 9.04 persistent thumbdrive installation.
<davebot_> I was wondering if anyone knew how to get better battery life out of a laptop with Xubuntu on it.
<davebot_> I mean with vista I can get about 5 hours, but with Xubuntu I only get 2
<davebot_> I downloaded kpowersave, but I am not sure how much good it actually does.
<davebot_> Any recommendations?
<TheSheep> davebot_: powertop is handy
<TheSheep> davebot_: as a tool that tells you what eats most of the battery
<davebot_> sweet
<davebot_> thanks
<aacosta> anyone gotten jaunty on eeepc runing
<aacosta> just having some issuies with the wireless
<hatake_kakashi> aacosta, not that I have eee, but ath5k is no go?
<aacosta> have no idea how to install it
<aacosta> i just finished downloading eeebuntu bu realized there probaby isnt a unebootin for ppc
<aacosta> unetbootin
<hatake_kakashi> ppc?
<aacosta> powerpc
<aacosta> im on powerpc linux
<aacosta> an old imac
<hatake_kakashi> what has that got to do eeepc? lol
<aacosta> i downloaded an iso
<aacosta> from this computer
<aacosta> for my eeepc
<hatake_kakashi> ahh
<aacosta> but its too big for a cd
<hatake_kakashi> from your mac
<aacosta> 8000 megs
<aacosta> yeah
<aacosta> im just gona have to transfer
<hatake_kakashi> you could probably dual boot it or even do it via vm
<hatake_kakashi> as in installing either windows or linux :p
<aacosta> yeah
<aacosta> i am already on linux though
<aacosta> what i would like to get is mol mac on linux to be able to use flash
<aacosta> how can i reformat a usb drive on xubuntu
<Roybot> aacosta: start gparted as sudo
<Roybot> select the drive from the top right corner
<Roybot> right click the area an choose filesystem
<aacosta> can only do it in terminal right?
<aacosta> haha i just used my gfs macbook
<aacosta> disc utility
<achillion> Hey guys. I want to enable double finger scrolling for my touchpad in Xubuntu (8.04) as well as circular scrolling. Should I edit xorg.conf or would gsynaptics work?
<spaceball1> I just installed Xubuntu-9.04.  It seemed to work fine, but after reboot, the window manager or display manager seems broken.
<spaceball1> I'm in console mode now, as root, but not sure where to look to fix the problem.
<dom> hi
<dom> i am new to xubuntu and linux in generell
<dom> i installed xubuntu 6.06 on an old pc
<dom> how to install drivers
<dom> ?
<dom> i need to install my graphic card (KYRO II 4500) and the WLan stick (RTL 8187)
<charlie-tca> 6.06 is real old now. It goes End Of Life support for home users this month.
<dom> and i dont know how to do this
<dom> i know
<charlie-tca> Why not try a later version, which will probably install those drivers for you
<dom> but since its an old pc (650 mhz 160mb ram) i choose this version
<dom> mhh
<dom> which version would you recommend
<charlie-tca> I would try the 9.04 desktop cd and see if it will work. You can try without installing. Then work down to 8.10 and 8.04
<charlie-tca> The newer versions actually use a little less memory
<dom> mhh ok
<dom> thanks so far
<charlie-tca> good luck
<dom> i will give them a try
<hatake_kakashi> dom, exactly which wifi chipset? rtl8187 is a family of 3 chipsets
<hatake_kakashi> charlie-tca, thanks for the help back awhile ago with the suggestion of strace on thunar when the process hung, I've migrated across to jaunty and am still testing it to see if the same problem occurs
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<hatake_kakashi> strace tool comes in very handy :D
<charlie-tca> That it does, sometimes
<spaceball1> My problem turned out to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/53897
<seejay> hi all
<seejay> how can i enable history in Xubuntu terminal?
<kangarooo> why i cant switch user in xubuntu?
<kangarooo> i can only log out in xubuntu menu.. :(
<charlie-tca> install the user switcher applet in the panel?
<seejay> why isn't terminal history enable by default?
<seejay> enabled*
<charlie-tca> don't know
<seejay> charlie-tca, any idea how to enable it?
<seejay> :(
<charlie-tca> could it be because it takes disk space?
<charlie-tca> Don't know how to enable it, either. I thought it logs automatically in /var/log
<kangarooo> ah cool :) thx :) and i can also log other user with different session?
<seejay> charlie-tca, maybe but terminal history does not take that much space
<seejay> and xubuntu is being used in powerful machines too
<charlie-tca> might be, but it is the low-resources distro
<charlie-tca> any extra log raises that disk requirement
<patx> Can I run a Avant Window manager on Xubuntu like I do on Ubuntu?
<TheSheep> yes
<patx> And I can use pyQt4.5? And Python? Easily?
<TheSheep> patx: yes
<patx> TheSheep: Ok. Does Xubuntu let my have like 25 different desktops?
<patx> Desktops meaning workspaces.
<TheSheep> yes
<patx> Also does it have that thing where I can look under the window + wiggle windows or somthing?
<TheSheep> compiz? you'd have to install it separately
<patx> no like if i go to the right bottom corner and click then drag torward the left top corner the window kinda folds? allowing me to see under it?
<TheSheep> patx: roll up?
<patx> probally... i will take a screen
<TheSheep> patx: you can rol the windo up so that only title bar shows
<TheSheep> roll*
<TheSheep> no special effects from compiz though, unless you install it
<patx> no not that
<TheSheep> but then, with awn for panel, compiz for windows manager you won't have much left from xfce
<patx> thats fine
<patx> you got me sold. i am running hardy h ubunu atm, i will apgrade to 9.04 xubuntu
<TheSheep> I mean, you can as well just install ubuntu and hev it out of the box, maybe except fro awn
<patx> hev?
<TheSheep> have
<TheSheep> sorry
<patx> I am going to upload a screen shot of what I need Xubunu to do....
<patx> meh nevermind ty
<vojacekj> hi everybody
<vojacekj> how i can start my windows manager under Xubuntum?
<ron_o> xubuntu?
<ron_o> I don't understand the question.
<ron_o> left.. :/
<ron_o> why is it that I can't save certain internet pages? Is it my web browser opera or some other malicious function coming from a web site?
<Joelito> save contents?
<Joelito> html + images?
<ron_o> no..
<ron_o> just html or mht
<ron_o> just weird stuff.
<ron_o> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124562668777335653.html
<ron_o> like that page.
<ron_o> that's the page's title:
<Joelito> well..in firefox I can
<Joelito> even in pdf :p
<ron_o> Joelito, thanks. It must be Opera then. Opera is really getting on my nerves lately.
<ron_o> it's great as long as you don't use javascript/java/ or Plugins/Flash.
<nicklas_> yo
<Joelito> ron_o: do you use opera from xubuntu repos or from opera's site
<SiDi> ron_o: Opera has JS and Flash too
<ron_o> I use them from the repos..
#xubuntu 2009-06-24
<cabrey> Hi, I'm switching from ubuntu-desktop to xubuntu-desktop, will pulseaudio be preserved or should I use this ( http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/install-pulseaudio-on-xubuntu-810-xfce ) guide?
<SiDi> cabrey: my only advice is to get rid of pulseaudio
<SiDi> xfce's mixer is not compatible, some other apps are not either
<cabrey> well it works for me and works well :/ i mainly using it as an mpd server, but when i want a gui xfce will be there :)
<SiDi> well, xfce4-mixer and the xfce mixer panel plugin wont work proerly with it :)
<SiDi> the rest should be ok though
<cabrey> yea i'm not worried about that, i'll just leave them at max and use the app's mixer
<nicklas_> http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/2110/skrmbildq.png
<LOLSHARK>                                               
<LOLSHARK>                                                
<LOLSHARK>                                               
<LOLSHARK>                                                
<LOLSHARK>                                               
<sml1226> how do you add sound themes?
<forces> sml1226, just paste into .sounds directory in your home directory
<sml1226> hmm didn't work I tried that
<forces> try in /usr/share/sounds
<forces> as root
<sml1226> in folder with theme name or where?
<sml1226> so it would be /usr/share/sounds/theme
<ubuntu> guys, i bought this computer today http://www.compusa.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=4553294&sku=S445-150034&SRCCODE=COMEM295MH&cm_mmc=EML-_-Main-_-COMEM295-_-special and i asked the salesguy if it was 32 bit or 64, and he said it was 32.  but it has a sticker on it 'amd athlon 64', so i don't know.  i'm using a 9.04 regular live cd in it right now (while i figure out...
<ubuntu> ...how to get a windows refund for the (ACK) vista home basic that came with it), but anyways, my question is ... which version of buntu should i use with it?
<forces> ubuntu, 32 bits could be
<ubuntu> why does it say 64 on the sticker ... you sure?
<forces> =.=
<forces> that means your system can run both
<forces> but you should use 32
<forces> i386...
<ubuntu> whats the reasoning then
<forces> better support, there are more applications avaible for 32 bits than 64
<ubuntu> and what makes this unit able  to run either?  i thought it was one or the other?
<forces> =.=
<forces> you make a lot of questions
<forces> >.<!
<ubuntu> thats why i'm here, to make questions
<ubuntu> :P
<forces> yes but my english is too bad and I dont understand all the questions
<ubuntu> spanish?
<forces> yes
<ubuntu> yo hablo espanol
<forces> LOL!
<forces> porque no lo dijiste antes
<ubuntu> pero aqui no
<forces> entonces
<forces> cual es tu pregunta
<forces> aquí esta bien
<ubuntu> nos van a correr
<forces> nop
<ubuntu> porque aqui es de ingles, veras
<forces> yo ayudo en español aquí
<ubuntu> vamos privado mejor
<forces> la gente aquí es tranquila
<forces> entonces #xubuntu-es
<forces> entra ahí
<ubuntu> ok, anybody ever have any luck getting an os refund from acer?  i'm running buntu live and not going to sign microsoft eula on this box/laptop
<ubuntu> curious if anybody's tried (lately)
<MTec007> hey guys, i had sound working in my last install, but i had to reinstall due to a couple really bad decisions on my part and I cannot remember how i got my sound working last time. double checked levels and mute in mixer and alsamixer.  lspci is 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)     everything seems to be setup right but no sound will play.
<nikolam> hi.
<nikolam> I have a problem, my notebook with xubuntu is freezing randomly once a day
<nikolam> i run 32 bit xubuntu hardy
<nikolam> How can I diagnose the problem?
<nikolam> whole screen gets locked and keyboard and does not respond co ctrl alt Fn
<nikolam> neather to strl ald delete or backspace
<nikolam> is there a way I can look inside some log or something etc.. ?
<Kasm279> 2 things: the touchpad on my laptop isnt working, and the video is alwats at 1280x1024 when i start up
<nikolam> Kasm279, try to sarch ubuntuforums.org on your laptop, etc
<nikolam> Kasm279, and report bug describing problem on launchpad.net
<nikolam> what is the modem of nbook, anyway?
<Kasm279> nikolam: what did i miss?
<Kasm279> my computer locked up
 * Kasm279 pokes nikolam
<nikolam> hi
<Kasm279> its an Averatec 3725-EH1
<nikolam> Kasm279, what version of xubuntu u are installing?
<Kasm279> err
<Kasm279> 3700
<Kasm279> its installed
<Kasm279> 9.04
<Kasm279> but if i boot into something with kernel 2.4 or 2.5, the touchpad works
<nikolam> try LTS version if you don`t want bleeding edge
<nikolam> older but table
<nikolam> and you can report a bug
<nikolam> Kasm279, then it is 9.04 kernel problem or something
<Kasm279> kernel
<nikolam> it is possible that it would be solved as problem on next kernel update if you report it
<Kasm279> i can get it to work with 8.10, but 8.10 locks up alot on this
<Kasm279> k
<Kasm279> i will report it
<nikolam> yes, i personally stick ith lts 8.04,
<Kasm279> any idea of how to it?
<Kasm279> fix it*
<Kasm279> fail>.>
<Kasm279> or the screen resolution problem?
<nikolam> also you can search or ask on ubuntuforums.org on your notebook type and on google for solving problem for now
<Kasm279> i googled
<Kasm279> nothing
<nikolam> i personally first time heard about averatec brand.
<nikolam> try hooking up with other users of same nbook
<Kasm279> i have
<Kasm279> its a 5 year old laptop
<Kasm279> all the stuff on it is archived
<nikolam> try liveCD with 8.04 LTS and see if it works there
<Kasm279> thats how i know it works
<Kasm279> BUT
<nikolam> hah :)
<Kasm279> the liveCD freezes brfore the desktop loads
<Kasm279> ._.;
<nikolam> what can i say, report all that bugs
<nikolam> pronto
<Kasm279> Xfce looks awsome with compositioning ob
<Kasm279> on*
<nikolam> i personally use compositing very rarely, or never
<Kasm279> hm
<nikolam> but it is nice on faster graphics than mine
<Kasm279> well, with a 1.8GHz and 512MB RAM
<Kasm279> :)
<nikolam> what graphics there
<Kasm279> nikolam: uhhh
<Kasm279> i dont know
<Kasm279> i think its Via
<Kasm279> i know it steals RAM from the system
<nikolam> Kasm279, hah, did you alo tried tha averatec tech support?
<Kasm279> no
<Kasm279> they wont support linux :x
<nikolam> Kasm279, then don`t buy from such kind of companies..
<Kasm279> i didnt
<nikolam> also post an article/description of averatec mail response on forums
<Kasm279> the laptop was given to me because it was dropped and in peices
<nikolam> make their shame public
<Kasm279> nikolam: however, the 12" laptop from linuxcertified.com is (i think) an averatec 2700
<nikolam> Kasm279, if you post article on ubuntuforums with mail from support refusing to suport linux, i will be happy to update averatec wikipedia article about that
<Kasm279> lmao
<Kasm279> i dont think i will get anything
<Kasm279> i asked for the max RAM 2 months ago
<Kasm279> (which i found out is a huge 2GB :P)
<nikolam> Kasm279, lets go to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Kasm279> k
<aacosta> how can i get wireless working on my eeepc
<aacosta> jaunty
<handjob> Hi all. I've got this small problem : I woke up today and found that there is no sound whatsoever. Maybe this can be helpful to determinate cause -> http://pastebin.ca/1472244
<homebrewcider> can I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 by cd, or do I have to do it via downliading from the net? If I have the choice, which is better?
<handjob> Nobody home? I thought i am using 'popular' distro!@ : p
<kbmaniac> Hi all, changed a box from kubuntu to xubuntu, all good except its running kdm, so logout drops me to the command line, any idea how to change ?
<SiDi> kbmaniac: heya
<SiDi> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<SiDi> Does this work for you ?
<kbmaniac> taking a look ..
<kbmaniac> trying it out ...
<SiDi> (if you wanna switch to gdm, of course. If you wanna keep kdm i'm not sure exactly how to make xfce happy with it. But i know slim works ok with xfce, and gdm too)
<kbmaniac> that works for me :)
<kbmaniac> Many thanks from KDE4 refugee
<SiDi> kbmaniac: happy to help
<kbmaniac> While I have a xubuntu guru on line, one other question. This box is for my wife, she gets confused with logout, hibernate etc etc she just wants 'shut down', turning off 'prompt on logout' just gives me logout, any ideas ?
<kbmaniac> Ah found something http://support.zenwalk.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=21764&start=0&sid=11d377817a866918905ffa535acbba8e&view=print
<SiDi> kbmaniac: i actually dont know, but i think there is an option to remove hibernate/suspend :/
<kbmaniac> Yup, no probs, found a link to do that. I am hopefully getting towards the end of a large open source project, then I will have time to tinker / code on xfce :)
<SiDi> hm interesting :p
<SiDi> What would you want to work on ?
<kbmaniac> Apparently xfce is in need of a menu editor ?
<kbmaniac> And because I am never quite satisfied with any icon set, I always want to change at least one, a icon set editor
<SiDi> the menu editor is being worked on by the developer of alacarte, officially
<kbmaniac> OK cross that one off ... lol
<kbmaniac> I got about 2 months worth of work to finish http://www.kmotion.eu/mediawiki/index.php/Screenshots_v2 then I am a free agent looking for a project
<SiDi> should i prepair my exams or should i play FF XII ? hmm..
<kbmaniac> You should do a fair split, say 95% FF XII, 5% revision ...
<SiDi> kbmaniac: i totally agree. i'll begin with the biggest part then : ff !
<kbmaniac> Thats my kind of revision :) - got to go, bye
<SiDi> bye kbmaniac
<firsm> Hey, when I log out and back in again, the xfce panels on my two monitors do weird stuff like adding another xfce menu, removing applets randomly or removing/adding a duplicate places plugin to the panel. Any idea why that happens?
<knome> try to removing ~/.cache/xfce4
<knome> -to
<seejay> hi all!
<seejay> xubuntu does not store any history details on my machine :(
<seejay> no history in terminal
<handjob> It's wierd. When i type 'lsusb' i see my pendrive when i enter 'sudo blkid' i don't see it and i can't use device. Any solutions?
<genii> seejay: Make sure the user owns ~/.bash_history and that it's permissions are 600
<seejay> genii, thanks i'll check for that
<seejay> genii, oh man! root owns it! :-o what was i thinking
<seejay> heehee
<seejay> genii, maybe i was drunk and logged in as root :-S
<handjob> Will 9.04 instaler format partition i will mark as 'home' or will it just add it to the 'fstab'?
<seejay> genii, done! :) thanks a lot man!
<SiDi> seejay: make sure you own all your files in .config too :D
<SiDi> ls -lR .config | grep root
<seejay> SiDi, i just checked. I totally own them  ^_^
<genii> seejay: np
<handjob> Am i asking stupid questions?
<SiDi> handjob: you're not
<SiDi> handjob: did you install drivers for your pendrive ?
<handjob> Well i don't recall doing so still i thought it was working 'ok' before malfunction.  I will try with the drivers. Thnaks
<hatake_kakashi> anyone know how to get that mixer icon from ibex onto jaunty? the older one looked like one of those vertical bars with green "levelling" colour.. now that I'm on jaunty, the icon has been replaced with a dial type which doesn't really show you well how high is the volume
<SiDi> hatake_kakashi: it tells you actually, if the volume is at 100% you'll see blue lines on it, representing the volume
<hatake_kakashi> SiDi, oh well I fail then :) I have dark theme and transparency so I can't see it well compared to what it was :)
<SiDi> hatake_kakashi: when you test karmic, have a look at https://launchpad.net/xfce4-volumed
<SiDi> (we didnt package it yet tho)
<smellynoser> Does ubuntu have USB power saving lark by default?
<tuna-fish> hi. I'm having a weird problem with xubuntu. Every time I restart this machine, when the desktop loads, it loads one extra instance of xfdesktop. Right now, ps aux | grep xfdesktop | wc -l returns 18.
<tuna-fish> Where is the profile stored so I can go nuke it?
<knome> try removing ~/.cache/xfce4
<handjob> Hi. How can i put 90.4 on thumb drive? Using CD is not an option.
<ron_o> handjob, they have an application that can install linux to a thumb drive. Check the internet. I forget what it is called.
<ron_o> any program that can make the thumbdrive bootable can work. For the easiest method, I hear that Windows burner (Nero?) can do it automatically, if you have that option of using Windows.
<ron_o> and don't forget that in the BIOS to make your thumb drive bootable too.
<handjob> Well i do not have windows and if you are thinking about 'unetbootin' sadly i can't find it for 8.04 .; (
<charlie-tca> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<charlie-tca> Works for jaunty, too
<ron_o> handjob, it's in 9.04..
<ron_o> if you have a fast enough computer you could install virtualbox and install xubuntu-9.04.. :/  I kind of figure you don't considering your situation.
<handjob> Thanks for ideas.
<ron_o> I'm not sure, but you might find help here: https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa
<ron_o> and don't forget about just installing it with source code. A pain, I know, but can still work very well.
<handjob> Thank you again.
<ron_o> handjob, http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/unetbootin
<ron_o> try that.... I was there already looking up emelfm. :)
<ron_o> and as long as you have a deb file, your package manager should handle much of the problems associated with dependencies and such.
<ron_o> but you may have to reinstall after an upgrade. YMMV.
<ron_o> update*
<handjob> Maybe you could help me with different problem : i don't have sound. I woke up turned pc on and the pc was mute. This may be helpful http://pastebin.ca/1472782.
<ron_o> I guess the old emelfm is being totally discontinued. I hate the new one. And I dare say it's worth the hassle of installing it and the attendant dependencies. What a pain.
<SiDi> handjob: this may seem stupid, but did you check if the headset/speaker was plugged, did you check no track was muted on the mixer?
<SiDi> Also, run ps aux | grep pulse and tell me if it runs please
<ron_o> run apley <song> and see what you get. If it's a hardware problem then aplay won't play anything and will tell you so.
<ron_o> aplay*
<ron_o> it looks like headset/speaker/mixer problem ...
<handjob> No it does not sound stupid however they are plugged corectly. As for alsamixer i am not pretty sure what should and what should not be turned on yet yesterday it was working so can it change by itself? handjob   7346  0.0  0.1   3004   764 pts/0    S+   18:29   0:00 grep pulse
<handjob> .handjob@ubuntu:~/audio/lmms/samples$ aplay ./Lere\ Gymnopedie\ -\ Mari\ Tsuda\ \[Piano\].mp3
<handjob> Playing raw data './Lere Gymnopedie - Mari Tsuda [Piano].mp3' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<handjob> ^[
<handjob> It was so loud that i am half deaf right now yet it was not a music just noise
<handjob> Ok nevermind - the unetbootin worked so i guess i will make clean install. One more question : will instalation proces erase data from 'home' partition?
<ron_o> when you install unetbootin, will it erase data?
<aacosta> for some reason xubuntu 9.04 the wireless doesnt work
<aacosta> on my eeepc
<knome> aacosta, has it worked on earlier xubuntu versions?
<aacosta> this is the first time i use xubuntu
<aacosta> it worked with the eeebuntu
<aacosta> but fuck i didnt want to  use that i wanted to give xubuntu a try
<aacosta> the xfce
<aacosta> ad i whiped out my windows
<knome> okay, look at http://array.org/ubuntu/ then
<knome> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aacosta> sorry
<knome> adding the repositories and installing the custom kernel will bring you all the functionality
<aacosta> ok illl thanks for the link
<knome> the eeebuntu uses the same repositories
<aacosta> oh sweeet
<aacosta> that looks like exactly what i was looking for
<handjob> ron_o: Well no i was refering to xubuntu instalation. If i mark my old home partition for new home partition will the data be erased?
<knome> handjob, there should be an option whether to format that partition or not
<handjob> Thank you.
<handjob> Bye
<SiDi> aacosta: eeebuntu includes the drivers for your eee
<SiDi> we dont
<SiDi> very likely its some bad proprietary drivers with ndiswrapper
<aacosta> im not on eeebuntu im on xubuntu
<aacosta> ok im on the website
<aacosta> i just download the the one that says jaunty
<knome> SiDi, it has the array.org repository enabled.
<knome> SiDi, they might be propietary, but you get the HW working easily.
<aacosta> sorry im just kind confused
<aacosta> fist time doing somthing like this
<aacosta> oh  i found the instructions
<aacosta> so after that it should work
<aacosta> the wiresless
<aacosta> with the array..org kernel
<aacosta> yeah my wireless stil down
<aacosta> ggrr ill try again when i get back
<ToStItOs> Whats the support life for 8.10?
<charlie-tca> 18 months
<ToStItOs> then what? have to upgrade?
<charlie-tca> ends 4th month of 2010
<charlie-tca> yes
<ToStItOs> wow that soon
<charlie-tca> almost a year from now
<charlie-tca> however, 9.04 is out already, too
<ToStItOs> Charlie do you know what will be the next upgrade after 9.04
<charlie-tca> sure, 9.10, which is karmic koala
<charlie-tca> It is alpha2 now
<ToStItOs> when is that due out?
<charlie-tca> October 2009
<charlie-tca> versions are year, month
<SiDi> 10th month of year 20.09
<SiDi> 09.10
<ToStItOs> so each version technically only has support for 18 months
<SiDi> no
<SiDi> only normal versions
<SiDi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<SiDi> we dont make things simple :p
<ToStItOs> I guess upgrading has its plus and minuses
<ToStItOs> So after 8.04 LTS what will be the next version for Long Term Support? 8.10
<charlie-tca> It hasn't been decided yet
<charlie-tca> It should be 10.04
<ToStItOs> Since I don't have LTS version I should upgrade before the support for this one runs out
<charlie-tca> yeah, that is a real good idea.
<charlie-tca> You do have to upgrade version to next version, though. I wait sometimes, and upgrade through about 3 releases one right after the other.
<ToStItOs> LTS versions versus Regular what are the disadvantages and advantages
<charlie-tca> LTS does not get all the application updates. You only need to upgrade every three years
<charlie-tca> It is more stable than Regular.
<charlie-tca> Regular is released every 6 months
<charlie-tca> It has the most current apps, but sometimes is unstable because of that
<ToStItOs> So LTS is somewhat of a best bet?
<charlie-tca> I run LTS on my file server, but test the alphas and betas on this machine I use daily
<charlie-tca> I have karmic on here.
<charlie-tca> I upgrade this one every 6 months
<charlie-tca> I will upgrade my LTS in 2011, when 8.04 is end of support for home desktops
<charlie-tca> This one I take a chance on breaking regularly
<charlie-tca> The LTS I know will not be broken. It just keeps working, but some of the applications will be quite old when I upgrade it.
<charlie-tca> Example: Xfce 4.6.1 on Karmic, Xfce 4.4.2 on 8.04. Abiword 2.4 on LTS, 2.6 on here
<charlie-tca> Things fixed in the later versions are still broken in 8.04
<ToStItOs> So would it be wise to upgrade every so often although of stability issue
<charlie-tca> No fighting with the hardware that works in 8.04 until I upgrade it. Sometimes the latest version won't work with my old hardware
<charlie-tca> If what you use needs to be current, use the Regular releases. If you hate to upgrade, use LTS
<ToStItOs> I may use the regular I'll see or just oder a live cd
<ToStItOs> *order
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu doesn't have shipit service. You download it yourself from http://xubuntu.org/get
<ToStItOs> With the regular versions you most likely have to upgrade your computer
<ToStItOs> I know I migrated from Ubuntu
<nikolam> hi
<charlie-tca> yeah, except when there is major changes. Karmic (9.10) is going to use ext4 filesystems by default and also has Grub2 now
<charlie-tca> hi, nikolam
<charlie-tca> At some point you may want to reinstall fresh to get those things
<Salix_> Hello. Is there a way in 9.04 to put the switch user button onto the logout panel. To have it as a option beside hibernate/logout,shutdown/etc. as it was in 8.04?
<charlie-tca> No, with the conversion to Xfce 4.6, too much changed
<charlie-tca> You can move it next to the quit button on your panel, though
<nikolam> hi charlie-tca :) I have a present :)
<charlie-tca> what is it?
<nikolam> I came back from 25 days trip, etc.. and   see fr yourself: :)
<nikolam>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<nikolam> 12506 nikola    20   0 4225m 901m  11m S    0 47.8 232:40.75 xfce4-menu-plug
<nikolam> :D
<charlie-tca> Looks like it got fixed ;-)
<handjob> Hi how can i determinate what sound card (i have 2 on board) is in use?
<SiDi> handjob: the mixer
<SiDi> xfce4-mixer
<Salix_> If I switch from user A to user B then the hotkeys (set by user B) do not work in the new session. Has anyone similar problem? What to check/set?
<nikolam> charlie-tca, 4Gigs swap 1Gig RAm, hmm, that is about that for displaying menus :)
<handjob> Thanks. Thats strange i don't have sound even after installing new os still i am positive that speakers work.
<charlie-tca> It didn't eat up all the memory! Must be enough :-)
<handjob> Ok i am fine (alsamixer)/
<SiDi> Salix_: check user B has xfce4-settings-helper on autostart
<nikolam> charlie-tca, :D
<charlie-tca> SiDi: won't they be running already under user A if using the user switcher applet?
<charlie-tca> or maybe I have no idea, too
<Salix_> SiDi: hm... that should be the problem... testing...
<Salix_> SiDi: thank you. it seems to be working now.
<SiDi> charlie-tca: i suppose user switch launches a proper session for the new user ?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, I thought maybe it wouldn't launch another session
<charlie-tca> apparently, I should keep quiet and learn
<ToStItOs> niko
<ToStItOs> nikolam
<ToStItOs> nikolam be back later
<SiDi> that was weird
<SiDi> charlie-tca: you know i'm not sure of what i say either, 90% of the time :D
<charlie-tca> SiDi: your 10% and my little bit makes us a good pair to help people
<SiDi> charlie-tca: indeed
<SiDi> the fact that we often succeed means we're sort of wise, though
<charlie-tca> :-)
<charlie-tca> It takes a wise person to admit they do not know it all ;-)
<TheParoxysm> Hey there.
<TheParoxysm> Is there anyone currently alive?
<TheParoxysm> Hey.
<TheParoxysm> I'm sorry to persist.  But I have a question if someone has a moment.
<Slonkie> !question | TheParoxysm
<ubottu> TheParoxysm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SiDi> We're unfortunately zombies, TheParoxysm
<SiDi> but most of us still have enough fingers for typing on keyboards.
<charlie-tca> yeah, I was thinking everybody in here is dead, too
<SiDi> TheParoxysm: feel free to ask your question.
 * SiDi goes back to his grave and takes some brain out of the fridge.
<SiDi> charlie-tca: want some ?
<charlie-tca> definitely, thanks
 * SiDi gives half the brain to charlie-tca and then chomps into his brain part.
 * charlie-tca needs to go out and get some more. Seem to be out.
 * SiDi hopes we didn't shock TheParoxysm too much :|
 * charlie-tca really thanks SiDi. Got to eat now
<SiDi> charlie-tca: you're welcome :D
 * charlie-tca thinks the anser to TheParoxysm's question is "maybe";)
<SiDi> No. It's 42.
<TheParoxysm> I'm sorry.
<TheParoxysm> Hah, I wandered off for a moment to try to get Amarok.
<SiDi> Hehe, don't be sorry for that.
<TheParoxysm> I have an 03 Thinkpad, which I've just installed Xubuntu on.
<SiDi> TheParoxysm: so what is it that we may help you with ? Apart from stealing your brain. *dribbles*
<TheParoxysm> Previously I tried Ubuntu with Wubi, and loved it, so I have teeny tiny bit of experience.
<TheParoxysm> So you may need to hold my hand a bit here, but the core problem is this.
<TheParoxysm> I shot over to Youtube so I could put some music on while I configured, explored, etc on this fresh install.
<TheParoxysm> But the videos are less than normal quality, and tend to hang in places graphics wise.
<SiDi> Hm, interesting.
<TheParoxysm> I have reinstalled and made sure to get the Flash plugin from the adobe site.
<SiDi> Please go to Applications -> System -> hardware drivers
<TheParoxysm> Alright.
<SiDi> (and actually you should get Flash from us, we're more reliable than Adobe :D)
<TheParoxysm> (Will do after then if you'll walk me through it.)
<TheParoxysm> It says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<SiDi> Okey
<SiDi> Then you have an Intel graphics card ?
<TheParoxysm> Correct!
<SiDi> This is... annoying :P
<SiDi> Because Intel *forgot* to release drivers for the latest graphical server (a thing called X.org)
<TheParoxysm> Forgot, eh?
<SiDi> I'm not sure if we have more experimental ones under hand that'd work.
<SiDi> Yes, forgot.
<TheParoxysm> I'm sure.
<SiDi> I've heard it'd be mostly fixed in Ubuntu 9.10, because drivers landed in the meanwhile.
<SiDi> But i don't have an Intel GPU on my one.
<SiDi> Let me ask other people if they know about a solution
<TheParoxysm> Thank you.
<SiDi> Do you know the exact name of the card ?
<SiDi> type lspci | grep VGA otherwise
<TheParoxysm> Alright.
<TheParoxysm> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<TheParoxysm> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<SiDi> Oops...
<SiDi> again please :D
<TheParoxysm> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<SiDi> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel jaunty
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu9.3 (jaunty), package size 512 kB, installed size 1292 kB (Only available for amd64 hurd-i386 i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 netbsd-i386 lpia)
<SiDi> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel karmic
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.7.99.1+git20090602.ec2fde7c-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 478 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for amd64 hurd-i386 i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 netbsd-i386 lpia)
<TheParoxysm> I checked synaptic, and spotted a couple Intel Drivers, but thought better of installing them until I got some sort of confirmation of if they were correct for me or not.
<SiDi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 your problem seems to be mostly the 4th
<SiDi> The current drivers in Jaunty are not the latest ones. There are much better ones in the wild, but i want to make sure they'll work before telling you to install them :)
<TheParoxysm> Alrighty then.
<SiDi> Read that page with me by the way, i'll refer to it and guide you through it
<SiDi> Since you don't use restricted drivers we'll go for the "Optimal" method
<TheParoxysm> Alright.
<TheParoxysm> Thank you again for your patience and assistance.
<SiDi> More or less a stable version of whats in karmic's alpha2
<SiDi> TheParoxysm: that's what we're here for ;)
<SiDi> TheParoxysm: i let you begin part A of the guide, tell me if there is something you don't understand or you're not sure about
<TheParoxysm> Hah, I think I've failed.  I've entered the first command into the terminal, it requested Admin Auth, and after inputting it, nothing happened.
<SiDi> oh crap
<SiDi> we don't have gedit in xubuntu :D
<SiDi> replace gedit by mousepad ;)
<TheParoxysm> Hah, sorry.  What do I put in it's place?
<SiDi> gksudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SiDi> Make sure the "Device" section looks like the one on the guide
<TheParoxysm> Oh! Lol, sorry.   I'm a bit slow...this lifetim.
<SiDi> if there is another one, add a # to each line of the current one (this will make X.org ignore this part of the configuration part) and then add the forum's one below
<TheParoxysm> Done with that, now I'm setting infront of Part B.
<SiDi> Ok so gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<SiDi> instead of gedit, for the first command
<TheParoxysm> Yep.
<TheParoxysm> I'm finishing with Part B now, Terminal's doing it's thing still.
<SiDi> We're gonna add a source of software updates to your system. This source is maintained by Ubuntu members instead of Canonical, but it has more up-to-date drivers
<TheParoxysm> Alright.
<SiDi> Tell me when you're done
<TheParoxysm> It's finished, but in the top right there's a gears symbol saying a package manager is working.
<SiDi> You're on the dist-upgrade command ?
<TheParoxysm> I've completed that.
<TheParoxysm> I've completed what the guide says is for the Optimal settings.
<SiDi> Grey symbol ?
<SiDi> Normally it should disappear within seconds if the upgrade is finished
<TheParoxysm> It's gone now.
<SiDi> Okey, part C now
<TheParoxysm> Alright.
<SiDi> we're gonna add a recent kernel to your list of kernels. So when you'll boot you'll have new lines that allow you to boot on 2.6.30
<TheParoxysm> Completed.
<TheParoxysm> Should I restart the computer now?
<SiDi> charlie-tca: i hope it'll work
<SiDi> either i'll be a stupid zombie
<charlie-tca> Good luck!
 * charlie-tca suspects SiDi would be a smart zombie
 * charlie-tca seems to have lost the update manager
<SiDi> charlie-tca: yeh, a zombie which saves some brain for personal use
<charlie-tca> SiDi: have you seen my update manager? It seems to have gone somewhere... (karmic)
<SiDi> he takes too long to respawn
<charlie-tca> yeah, hopefully, he knows how to boot the old kernel if needed
<SiDi> charlie-tca: what do you mean by seen update manager ?
<SiDi> i'm more worried about the xorg.conf changes
<SiDi> the kernel  will just work
<charlie-tca> the thing that does updates! you know, orange icon, Applications -> System -> Update Manager
<charlie-tca> all gone
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> update-manager in a console ? :D
<charlie-tca> here yesterday, gone today
<SiDi> they changed the behaviour btw, now instead of showing a proper icon
<SiDi> it pops up without reason on a regular basis
<charlie-tca> in Xubuntu?
<SiDi> so you really can appreciate the intrusiveness of it
<SiDi> in Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu changed it in 9.04, but we did not
<charlie-tca> I know, I confirmed the bug and then got laughed at by mpt
<SiDi> he seems to be alone on his side though
<SiDi> i commented on a bug report and got quite a lot of +1s
<charlie-tca> But winning, since sabdfl backs him up
<SiDi> sabdfl is wrong on this one then :|
<charlie-tca> you think?
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> I gave up telling them it won't work back in Jaunty
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/332945
<charlie-tca> I am the one that confirmed it, right after it was filed
<SiDi> im gonna go bed
<charlie-tca> good night
<SiDi> thanks
<homebrewcider> can I upggrade from 8.04 to 8.10 via the cd? if so, is this better than upgrading over the net?
<charlie-tca> yes, using the alternate cd you can. Not better necessarily, since after the upgrade, you will have a couple hundred updates either way
<homebrewcider> quicker though?
<charlie-tca> I don't really know.
<charlie-tca> I have never used the cd to upgrade. I do mine over the net
<homebrewcider> ok thanks
<zoredache> homebrewcider: do you have a livecd, or alternatecd?  you could use 'apt-cdrom' to add it as a source of packages
<hagg> hi. is there a way in xubuntu9.04 to lock the screen after return from suspend? didnt find it in the settings
<ron_o> hagg, there is. However, I forget how it's done. I can't use suspend at the moment.
<ron_o> hagg, have you given suspend a try? I think it's automatic?
<ron_o> here's a solution. But obviously it ain't automatic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967616
<hagg> ya, i tried it a few times. wakes up in a second and i have full access to the desktop
<hagg> ok, thx, i'll give it a tray
<hagg> re<
<hagg> try
#xubuntu 2009-06-25
<ron_o> I'm actually looking hard at this. And it must be there, because it's definately a security concern.
<ron_o> egads, maybe not: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-March/000556.html
<hagg> ok, tried another thread first, as that didnt require me to install uswsusp, but didn't work. i'm trying uswsusp now
<BBishop> any way that I could set my working session into a vnc session ? I mean, once I login. I want someone else to be able to vnc to me and see what I'm doing on my computer...
<ron_o> for me suspend or hibernate doesn't work at all. Something to do with me mobo/bios
<ron_o> just haven't gotten around to fixing it.
<ron_o> and they call it sleep now hagg. You may have to install the gnome-power-manager
<ron_o> nothing in gnome-power-manager.. ferget it.
<zoredache> BBishop: x11vnc should allow something like that
<hagg> ron_o: the first link you gave me works, installing uswsusp and adding the two files to /etc/pm/sleep.d/ and config.d/
<BBishop> zoredache, yeah, but I don't see any "setup"
<hagg> BBishop: i have done that with the gnome-vnc-tool, the server-executable was somewhere under /usr/lib/ i think. sorry, but i forgot the name
<ron_o> hagg, thanks.. I'll keep that in my (many notes). :)
<zoredache> BBishop: check the man page... I would do something like this - x11vnc -nopw -display :0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -loop
<hagg> i think it was called vino
<zoredache> that is I start a terminal and run that command
 * BBishop reads
<zoredache> !x11vnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11vnc
<zoredache> hrmph...
<hagg> vino works for me. "vino-preferences" to configure it. "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server" to run the server from command line
<hagg> hm. in future i'll prefer x11vnc ;)
<khems> Hi I need help on keyboard mapping\
<khems> can anyone help me here
<khems>  I am trying to make AltGr key working for german layout
<hagg> any idea how to disable the "New Mobile Broadband Connection" configuration wizard after every login/wakeup? the only way i see now is to configure a provider i dont have, which doesn't seem correct to me.
<hagg> what does not work with altgr ?
<khems> <>| key
<khems> so with altgr |key should show
<khems> I don't see | character at all
<hagg> i can see them
<khems> how
<hagg> when i can see your |s (vertical lines), it might be a display problem?   do you see my "|" ?
<knome> yes.
<khems> I am typing this in US keyboard
<khems> not in german
<khems> whn I change to german then it doesn't work
<hagg> ah, now i get. you dont see the | on the *keyboard*?
<khems> I have it on keyboard
<khems> I can't see on display with german keyboard
<zer0o> im installing xubuntu, when i get to the point of partitioning the hard disk it gets stuck, any idea?
<zer0o> ive got an aged laptop so im using the alternate cd
<zer0o> oh now it went good... weird
<MTec007> hey guys, i had sound working in my last install, but i had to reinstall due to a couple really bad decisions on my part and I cannot remember how i got my sound working last time. double checked levels and mute in mixer and alsamixer.  lspci is 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)     everything seems to be setup right but no sound will play.
<zer0o> could it be a question of drivers?
<MTec007> i dont think so
<MTec007> i dont remember installing a driver last time
<MTec007> if i remember right, it wasnt hard to fix  but i cant remember what i did
<aacosta> anyone know how i can get the wireless working on my eepc 1000
<aacosta> should work automaticly right?
<knome> aacosta, didn't you get the kernel installed from the array.org repository?
<aacosta> eah
<aacosta> i believe so
<aacosta> i can try again
<knome> then rebooting should get your wlan working immediately.
<aacosta> it didnt work
<aacosta> how can i check if i got the kernel correctly
<knome> what does 'uname -a' on terminal say?
<aacosta> linux eeepc 2.628-12-netbook eeeepc
<aacosta> i guess its on there right
<knome> yes. looks right.
<aacosta> maybe something wrong with my router
<knome> i suppose you have the nm-applet running - does it say disconnected?
<aacosta> whre?
<knome> i think it's next to the clock.
<MTec007> grr @ ping timeout
<aacosta> yeah wireles is disconected
<knome> can you see any networks?
<aacosta> yea
<knome> what happens if you try to connect?
<aacosta> doesnt go thu
<aacosta> thru
<knome> ok, it sounds like the hw is working though
<knome> so i suppose it's just looking at your router now.
<aacosta> dam
<aacosta> this imac that i have conects to it
<aacosta> and so does my wii
<aacosta> im using wep
<aacosta> i know its flawed
<knome> well afaik that shouldn't be a problem.
<aacosta> how should set up my router so my eee conects to it
<knome> check the wlan connection settings
<aacosta> on the eeepc?
<knome> yes.
<aacosta> or router
<knome> the eeepc
<MTec007> does any one have any ideas to fix my sound problem, posted above?
<knome> if it was easy: aumix? :]
<aacosta> how do i get to wlan connection settins
<knome> aacosta, right click the icon -> edit connections
<aacosta> ok yeah im there
<aacosta> i thought maybe somewehere else
<knome> check that the settings match with your routers
<aacosta> under security should i choose wep 40/128 bit key or 128 passphrase
<aacosta> i know i should choose neither cause wep is flawes
<aacosta> should i just change my router to wpa
<aacosta> right now it is wep
<knome> i'm not sure which one it is, but you can try both.
<MTec007> aumix doesnt seem to affect it, neither does alsamixer
<aacosta> and under authentification type?
<aacosta> open system or shared key
<aacosta> my router is under automatic
<knome> shared key
<aacosta> ok
<aacosta> wow
<aacosta> thanks
<aacosta> that was it
<knome> np.
<aacosta> i just had to change it to shared key
<aacosta> haha
<aacosta> wow
<aacosta> my router was set to auto
<knome> yes, open system would be 'no password'
<aacosta> cool
<aacosta> damn
<Raggs> hi all
<aacosta> so i should really switch to wpa thoguht right
<aacosta> the reason i ahd it that way was for the wii
<knome> aacosta, yes. wpa2 would be optimal.
<aacosta> alright hopefully i can get all the computers on my network to conect to it
<knome> should be no problem. :)
<aacosta> the only thing im worried about is the wii
<knome> you can always revert if there is huge problems
<aacosta> true
<aacosta> have any clue how to get the function keys to work
<knome> !hi | Raggs
<ubottu> Raggs: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Raggs> ty knome
<aacosta> for the eeepc
<knome> aacosta, they should work with the array.org kernel. don't they?
<MTec007> aacosta, i can only tell you one thing on the wifi subject, my wii worked well with wpa
<aacosta> did you have to update first?
<aacosta> or right away
<aacosta> nope they dont i though so too
<aacosta> like the sound doesnt work
<knome> MTec007, can you remember *anything* from the last time?
<knome> (regarding the audio set up)
<aacosta> brignt ness wors
<MTec007> knome, no, i cant thats my problem
<knome> aacosta, you need to set shortcut keys for the audio buttons
<aacosta> how do i do that
<knome> aacosta, applications -> settings -> keyboard -> tab application shortcuts
<MTec007> aacosta, i didnt have to update the wii, i bought mine new and it worked out of the box on my wpa wifi. after that it updated several times over a few months while i had it
<aacosta> swee
<aacosta> t
<aacosta> do you use homebrew channel
<MTec007> i dont have my wii any more, had to sell it for money
<knome> aacosta, then add -> shortcut command 'aumix-v-10' for volume down, 'aumix-v0+10' for volume up and 'aumix -v0' for mute
<MTec007> but i never used bhc
<MTec007> hbc*
<aacosta> sweet
<knome> aacosta, after issuing the command you get to select the key to use for that action - then, press the relevant key
<MTec007> knome, i know i used alsa last time
<knome> aacosta, 'aumix -v...' with a space between x and - of course.
<knome> MTec007, do you have to use pulseaudio?
<MTec007> i dont think i do
<knome> then uninstall it and your sound should work. this isn't the officially preferred method, but most of the time it works like a charm.
<MTec007> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<MTec007> ok
<aacosta> is anything graphical supposed to come out when i use volume up or down
<knome> aacosta, i think my eeepc does that, but at least the volume buttons should *function* now...
<MTec007> the volume icon near the clock has a "progress" type indicator
<knome> MTec007, the eeepc-kernel has some notifications for brightness changes. those notifications usually appear with the volume control also. :)
<MTec007> oh well i have the brightness on my dell but not for soud
<MTec007> sound
<aacosta> ope
<aacosta> nope
<aacosta> the keys still didnt work
<aacosta> im pretty sure i did it right too
<knome> did you enter the commands without the 's?
<aacosta> what s?
<knome> the ' characters
<aacosta> oh yeah without
<knome> ok...
<knome> what does the "Shortcut" column say about the items?
<aacosta> xf86audiolowervolume
<aacosta> audio mute audio raise
<knome> that's the *shortcut* column? or the command column?
<knome> i can't remember what my eeepc says.
<aacosta> shortcut
<knome> okay... let me get my eeepc.
<aacosta> haha dang thats awesome dude
<aacosta> thanks
<MTec007> knome, removing pulseaudio didnt work
<MTec007> unless i need to reboot first
<knome> aacosta, haven't set them - they just work and i have the notifications
<knome> (i'm on intrepid, though, and the system is a bit different from jaunty)
<knome> MTec007, i'm not sure.
<knome> MTec007, have you selected the correct audio output from your audio apps?
<knome> aacosta, what happens if you type 'aumix -v-10' in terminal?
<MTec007> well i dont have any system sounds ( i enabled input sounds etc like when a message box pops up) and no flash sound
<knome> hmm..
<knome> sorry, atm i'm clueless.
<MTec007> lol its ok, i appreciate that you attempted to help
<aacosta> let me check
<aacosta> othing happens
<aacosta> when i type it into terminal
<knome> okay - does the sound volume go down?
<knome> (you can repeat a few times)
<MTec007> knome, my /etc/group has this line: audio:x:29:pulse
<knome> hmm
<MTec007> brb
<aacosta>  dont thnk so
<aacosta> i dont htink so
<aacosta> brb
<knome> need to go. it's already 5am. good night :) ->
<knome> aacosta, hope you will get it solved. good luck!
<MTec007> man, this really isnt cool. i need sound
<TheParoxysm> Hey!
<marcus> I was wondering if someone could basically tell me what KDE and Gnome services are?
<marcus> I know what Gnome and KDE are, just lack the understanding of what services means in XFCE
<Froad> I am curious of the real speed advantages of xubuntu over kubuntu or ubuntu
<Froad> i'm interested of putting some ubuntu based OS on a computer with 900mhz of ram
<Froad> wait...
<Froad> a 900mhz processor and 368mb of ram
<ubuntu> hey guys, i have a new laptop with vista home basic on it.  i'm running the live ubuntu disk, and havent agreed to the microsoft eula.  if i install ubuntu as a dual os, will it work properly?  i've heard there are some probs with dual boot systems?
<ubuntu> also, has anybody ever heard of Endura Video Player?  I can't find anything relevent about it in searches.
<Froad> ubuntu first question: there are potential issues but it is definitely possible to do
<Froad> go to #ubuntu
<Froad> second question no i haven't
<TheSheep> he left already
<marcus> Is there something I have to do in XFCE to mount window partitions?
<Froad> dang
<Froad> i'm incompetent >.>
<mavaddat> hello!
<mavaddat> I am wondering if this is the place to ask for help on Xubuntu
<mavaddat> is anyone here?
<maduser> no
<maduser> this is the help channel
<maduser> whats your problem?
<mavaddat> haha, thanks... ok, I'm having Flash player troubles in 64-bit Firefox
<mavaddat> I'm not sure how I got it working, but I am currently using an old version of Flash player that only works some times... and very poorly
<maduser> if it won't work from the deb, just get it from adobe and install manually
<maduser> why are you using the old one?
<mavaddat> I tried adding the latest x64 Flash player flashplayerplugin.so from Adobe, and it doesn't work at all (Flash doesn't even show up)
<maduser> are you using the comand line installer?
<mavaddat> sorry, it's called libflashplayer.so not ﻿flashplayerplugin.so
<maduser> or are you just coping and pasting?
<mavaddat> I am not using any installer, because I couldn't find an x64 installer
<mavaddat> copying and pasting
<mavaddat> so I'm currently forced to used Flash player 9.0r1.59 whereas the latest is 10.0r22
<maduser> I believe you can use the 32bit
<mavaddat> the installer fails
<mavaddat> the 32-bit installer doesn't work
<maduser> the deb?
<mavaddat> oh, yes?
<mavaddat> I think so
<maduser> I mean dl the deb from the site and install that
<mavaddat> ok, lemme try... 64-bit or 32-bit?
<maduser> get the 32bit deb
<mavaddat> ok, that's what I had been getting...
<mavaddat> I'll tell you what it says... hold on
<mavaddat> under status, it says in red, "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'"
<maduser> ah
<mavaddat> and "Install Package" is greyed out
<mavaddat> any ideas?
<maduser> nope
<R1cochet> i was wondering if anyone had a reccommend on wether vmware or virtualbox is better?
<TheSheep> qemu
<R1cochet> thats better than the rest?
<R1cochet> for all around purposes, some gaming in windows? and i think ill have to install mandriva or redhat or whatever it is.
<R1cochet> i have a linux class coming up and they use a rpm distro
<TheParoxysm> Is anyone alive currently?
<R1cochet> nope
<R1cochet> completely dead atm
<TheParoxysm> I see.
<R1cochet> ill be alive in a bit tho
<TheParoxysm> That's too bad.
<R1cochet> ys that
<TheParoxysm> Well let me know when you rejoin the living if you don't mind.
<TheParoxysm> It's too bad for me, lol.
<R1cochet> np
<R1cochet> gonna have a smoke and ill brb
<TheParoxysm> Alright, thank you.
<R1cochet> if u have a question i reccommend u just ask and someone should help u shortly
<R1cochet> not sure if i can help u at all
<marcus> Is there a reason why the desktop switcher will only allow me to have 2 desktops?
<R1cochet> but ill try my best
<TheParoxysm> Upper Right by Applications, and Places there's a Shortcut/Launcher for FireFox and Help.  I want to know how to put a Terminal and Thunderbird Launcher up there too.
<marcus> Right click>Add item>Launcher?
<TheParoxysm> It adds it to top left.
<TheParoxysm> Lol, I'm a bit anal.
<TheParoxysm> I'd like to have them all together.
<marcus> Then rightclick>move?
<TheParoxysm> Thank you!
<marcus> Welcome.
<TheParoxysm> I'm new to linux altogether, so everything I do makes me feel stupid.
<marcus> Don't feel that way. Everybody was new once.
<marcus> :)
<TheParoxysm> Hm, what would you say is the most useful language to program on Linux?
<marcus> Ruby or Python maybe.
<TheParoxysm> I glanced over Python and it seemed pretty straightforward.  So I guess I'll give that the old college try.
<TheParoxysm> Any other advice?
<TheParoxysm> Oh, and if you've got the patience, I have another question.
<marcus> Go ahead
<marcus> I'll answer if i can.
<TheParoxysm> Alright, this one's a doozy.
<TheParoxysm> I have a laptop, and the hard drive is failing.
<marcus> Okay.
<TheParoxysm> Windows honestly seemed to agitate that.  It would literally be unable to boot after a couple reboots.
<TheParoxysm> So I installed DSL on the harddrive, it was instantly familiar enough for an easy transition.
<marcus> DSL is good.
<TheParoxysm> Didn't fail on boot.  So I looked at other Linux distros that would be good for a 4-5 year old laptop.
<TheParoxysm> DL/Burn/Install Xubuntu.
<TheParoxysm> Works like a dream.  Unfortunately after 4 reboots, it's unable to boot.
<R1cochet> yea i hear that xubuntu is light on resources
<marcus> It is very much so
<TheParoxysm> So I decided, hey, how about I get it the way I like it...
<marcus> Sounds like you could have something damaged in your mbr.
<TheParoxysm> Set up partitions on a portable hard drive.
<TheParoxysm> Yes, that's correct.
<TheParoxysm> The boot record is...damaged and irrepairable.
<marcus> Have you tried repairing the MBR with a partition tool?
<TheParoxysm> Yes, but the hardware is just dying.
<TheParoxysm> Tried every tool at my disposal.
<marcus> Okay you could always install the bootloader to the partition linux is in.
<marcus> As opposed to MBR. How you would access it I do not know.
<TheParoxysm> I've decided to just get another Harddrive.
<TheParoxysm> Unfortunately, I'm deployed currently, so I cannot until I get back stateside.
<marcus> I would presume the multi-boot in the computer would see it, but i have never tried it.
<TheParoxysm> So my question is, what is the most painfree way to copy the install that I have on my hard drive, onto a partition on my portable hard drive?
<TheParoxysm> I can boot from the Port, so it's preferable to use it in the meantime, as it's reliable.
<marcus> You could back it up or you could save your home folder for reinstall. All the settings are in /Home/user (your name)
<TheParoxysm> Programs, everything?
<marcus> Programs no. Program settings yes.
<TheParoxysm> Hm.
<marcus> That is the best I can tell you for that one.
<marcus> The only other alternative.....
<marcus> Is to build a live cd from the installation on the hard disk and then reinstall it from there.
<marcus> If you build the live cd it will be an exact copy of the source I believe.
<TheParoxysm> Hm.
<TheParoxysm> I'll be right back.
<marcus> Okay.
<R1cochet> marcus, does that mean it will have all the packs that u installed already and wond have to dl them again?
<marcus> RIcochet: In theory yes.
<marcus> When you install the live cd it will make a copy of the live cd on a hard disk.
<R1cochet> well damn
<R1cochet> so that means no need for reconstructor
<marcus> Live cd making is an interesting idea. I have only seen it applied in PCLOS.
<marcus> Like I said, in theory is should save all the packages and everything that are installed.
<R1cochet> i saw a howto in ubuntu forums i think not long ago
<R1cochet> didnt read much on it tho
<marcus> It would be very interesting to at least try wouldn't it?
<R1cochet> was more interested in reconstructor, but that doesnt seem to have the module i want and what it does have is outdated
<marcus> Maybe i will try it at some point.
<R1cochet> i know i will
<R1cochet> prolly very soon
<marcus> I would be interested in hearing the results.
<R1cochet> i will let u know if i do it
<marcus> Thank you.
<R1cochet> u know theres also a pack called aptonCD
<R1cochet> u might wanna look into that
<marcus> I will thanks.
<zer0o> hi guys, i installed xubuntu alternate cd on my old 486 laptop and all it seemed to work till the end of the installation, it reboot and GRUB does not load, it freezes to "GRUB loading, please wait..." can someone help me? considering im quite of a newbie with xubuntu. thanks
<mib486> c'mon guys can someone help me with my grub not working?
<R1cochet> sry i have no experience w/ alt install cd
<mib486> dont u just know how to substitute grub with lilo?
<R1cochet> no i dont
<R1cochet> but i think theres a howto in the ubuntu forums
<R1cochet> try google
<TheParoxysm> After downloading a package in Synaptic, it goes to where it installs/configures.
<Laibsch> how do I login as another user (get a second X) under Xubuntu?
<ablomen> Laibsch, if you run sudo gdm there should be (after a couple of seconds of your screen flickering) a dialog (on ctrl+alt+f1) that asks if you want to start a new X server because server 0 is already in use, this will start a new X session (you can switch between them with ctrl+alt+F7 and ctrl+alt+F8)
<Laibsch> thanks
<Laibsch> I ran "gdmflexiserver" now which is what I think does the switching in Gnome, too
<Laibsch> It would be nice if Xubuntu had a menu entry for this
<Laibsch> I see that Ubuntu will switch from pidgin (which I currently use) to empathy for the main chat client
<Laibsch> Is there any recommended chat client for XFCE?
<ablomen> you can use any gtk chat client, i use xchat for irc and gajim for jabber myself
<ablomen> (you could use kde chat clients too btw, its just not recommended if you dont use any other kde apps)
<Laibsch> I know I can pretty much use any program in XFCE whether they were originally created for Gnome, KDE or whatnot
<Laibsch> But of course running KDE and GNOME apps has a price in terms of ressource usage
<Laibsch> I was wondering if there was a "preferred" or "official" xfce multi-protocol chat client
<mikubuntu> is there any particular problem installing konkeror on ubuntu system, as it seems to be loading a lot of *k* (kubuntu?) packages?
<mikubuntu> or by the same token, loading programs that depend on xfce on ubuntu?
<Laibsch> mikubuntu: no, there usually are no problems
<Laibsch> you will use more disk space for installation and more RAM when those libs are actually pulled in
<mikubuntu> k, just wondered.  i have a fairly lot of space 160gb, and i don't save a bunch of stuff on my machine like pix or video or music.  just programs.
<mikubuntu> *applications*
<mikubuntu> Laibsch: so it will only draw that extra ram if i launch those apps, yes?
<Laibsch> yes
<mikubuntu> kool
<bi0ne> anyone
<TheSheep> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bi0ne> got stuck on 99% installing
<jesus_> anyone know of a krunner substitute for xfce?
<Laibsch> XFCE has problems with my dual-monitor setup.  gnome-display-properties even if called inside an XFCE session detects my two monitors just fine.  The XFCE Display applet only shows me one (the internal laptop display).
<Laibsch> Any ideas what I should do?  I'm still new to XFCE, but I need my second monitor ;-)
<Ramla> can i tell xfwm's smart window placement system where i do not want windows to open?
<Slonkie> Anyone know if one is possible to FXP with filezilla?
<muse> hey guys.. what exactly is the best way of getting a samba client to work in xubuntu?
<ptizzy> i'm using gigolo, which works great, except it uses nautilus to browse, b/c thunar doesn't show the shares.
<ptizzy> i believe i can setup fuse and thunar will show the shares, but i haven't had time to try it out
<forces> !samba | muse
<ubottu> muse: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<muse> oh.. thanks
<muse> ya I have tried setting up fuse and it works but for some reason not on all the network shares?
<Simetrical> To get my dual-monitor setup to work, I have to run a sequence of xrandr commands every time I log on.  Is there any way to automate this?  Some shell script that would run when I start up in a context where xrandr will actually work?
<muse> Simetrical: hey dude.. why don't you just slap up a script, make it executable and add it to your startup applications?
<Simetrical> muse, hmm.  Interesting.  So just add it to the "Session" menu or whatever?
<muse> ya
<Simetrical> I just remembered, I have another question.  How can I stop my last session's applications from automatically starting?
<Simetrical> I want to manually decide which applications will start.
<muse> ah well you have to turn off "remember sessions.." or whatever the check box was
<muse> and clear one of the folders
<muse> let me check
<muse> I though it was ~/.local/something.. but I am not on xubuntu at the moment
<Simetrical> Where's this "remember sessions"?  I couldn't find it at a quick glance.
<muse> sorry I think it is "automatically remember running apps when logging out" and it should be where your startup app dialogue is
<muse> make sure that is unchecked
<muse> `rm ~/.cache/sessions/*` is what you need
<muse> then uncheck the above check box and manually configure your startup apps using the respective dialogue in xubuntu which is System > Preferences > Startup Apps in ubuntu
<Laibsch> Simetrical: dual monitor setup does not work for you OOTB, either?
<Simetrical> Laibsch, not with Xfce.  Sort of did with GNOME.
<Laibsch> Would be nice to get this fixed for good
<Simetrical> Not really with GNOME either, TBH.
<Laibsch> Simetrical: same here.
<Laibsch> Worked almost fine in Gnome, here
<Simetrical> On the other hand, once I've gotten it working, I prefer Xfce's dual-screen support.
<Simetrical> Like the ability to put panels on any screen.
<muse> I have a dual screen setup.. but one is projector that uses my nvidia tv-out. Not working at the moment as the projectors bulb is broken and as a student I can't afford to buy a new one. :P
<crazygir> what do you need to do to unlock a drive?
<crazygir> I have a usb device saying it is "locked"
<crazygir> "The enclosing drive for the volume is locked."
<Laibsch> Simetrical: I still need to look into panels
<Laibsch> Do you have any good references/hints?
<JPVS> Hello, need some helo using the shared folders function of Sun VirtualBox,
<JPVS> I'm a newb in linux
<JPVS> I guess I have to use the mount -t vboxfs data-ntfs /home/jack/share
<JPVS> command
<JPVS> can somebody help me please?
<JPVS> the help file of Sun VirtualBox is really really short (1 line short)
<crazygir> JPVS: that's a better question for the vbox irc channel..
<JPVS> ok, thankyou, I'm going to search in that channel
<crazygir> :)
<marcus> Okay. Interesting thing here. I have nautilus running over Xfce. I suspect because of dropbox. Is this going to hinder xfce?
<cody-somerville> yea
<marcus> Why?
<marcus> I mean other than covering up my Xfce desktop.
<crazygir> it's nautilus?
<crazygir> I'm pretty stuck on this locked drive issue, any suggestions are greatly appreciated :)
<cody-somerville> crazygir, Can you post a screenshot of the error?
<cody-somerville> I've never heard of this problem before
<crazygir> http://www.google.com/search?q=The+enclosing+drive+for+the+volume+is+locked.&hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&start=0&sa=N
<crazygir> lots of other folks have, I've yet to see a viable solution
<crazygir> I can mount the drive manually, but not with the automounter
<crazygir> I'm at the point where I'm considering a full system grep for the UUID
<crazygir> cody-somerville: I could certainly take a screenshot if needed
<cody-somerville> crazygir, What type of partitioning does the stick have?
<crazygir> it's an 8GB USB stick with a single FAT32 partition
<crazygir> cody-somerville: are you familiar with the locking that goes on when a drive is mounted?
<cody-somerville> not really
<crazygir> this is one of those spiffy things the system does behind your back to keep things short and sweet
<crazygir> but causes problems when you've got to know what's going on
<crazygir> I guess I'll have to use the windows method.
<crazygir> fsck
<muse> crazygir: does your flash stick have a button any where on it?
<crazygir> muse: nope
<muse> ok.. its just that some do and the problems you are describing sound exactly as if you have press the lock button
<ochosi> hey, does anyone here know how to make synaptic remember the "(don't) consider recommended packages as dependencies"? this is really an annoying "feature" of jaunty...
<muse> open up synaptic, press 'alt+s', then 'p'.. under 'Marking Changes' there is a checkbox
<muse> @ochosi
<ochosi> i know, i've set this option quite a couple of times, but each time i restart synaptic the tickbox is ticked again
<ochosi> @muse
<muse> perhaps it defaults back cause mine is also rechecked?
<ochosi> yep, that's why my initial question was how to make synaptic remember
<ochosi> maybe there's a config-file somewhere
<ochosi> but i haven't started digging yet
<ochosi> but i've also been thinking about reporting that as a bug
<ochosi> donno where yet though
<muse> it wouldnt be a bug I think
<ochosi> if a setting isn't saved even though i click "apply" i consider that a bug
<muse> it would be saved but only for that session to prevent that actions only for the next few package installs.. perhaps :)
<ochosi> i agree, but unexpected behaviour is still i bug in my view. (or at least what they call a papercut nowadays)
<muse> well I can't find a conf anywhere to change this behaviour.. which indicates it could be a bug
<ochosi> ok, thanks muse. i'll be going after this in two weeks or so. right now i don't have time to seriously investigate anyways...
<muse> ok
<aacosta> is there any application on linux that has an easy interface for creating business cards?
<muse> oddly enough yes.. glabels. Haven't tried it myself though
<crazygir> aacosta: printing or creating?
<crazygir> aacosta: inkscape rocks for creating that kinda stuff
<crazygir> focused on the keyboard, so you're super fast with the graphic work :)
<aacosta> yea thats what someone told me
<aacosta> inskcape is  to adobe illustrator what gimp is to photoshop
<aacosta> how hard would it be to create a business cardd
<aacosta> for a noobie like me
<MTec007> hello every one
<MTec007> i need some help with my audio. i have an intel chipset and i had sound working on my last install but i cant get it working this time
<MTec007> i dont have any sound at all, no system sound nor flash player sound
<crazygir> aacosta: easy squeezy
<crazygir> aacosta: check out some of the tutorials
<crazygir> there is a short learning curve, but it's far shorter than trying to use any other powerful app
<crazygir> aacosta: all you're really doing is text boxes and graphics.. you can then take the other effects as far as you want
<MTec007> sounds like GIMP
<aacosta> ou have any links to it
<aacosta> to tutorials
<aacosta> and to install i just sudo apt-get install inkscape
<aacosta> damn 14 mb
<muse> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=tutorial+inkscape
<crazygir> aacosta: google
<crazygir> MTec007: it's far simpler to use than GIMP
<crazygir> and it's for vectored gfx
<MTec007> ah, vector gfx.. i never needed to print anything except in high school.. thats the last time i messed with vector
<mikubuntu> could someone walk me thru my first taste of wine?  i have a disk with and .exe file for a video reader, and a video file on it.  on windows, you put the disk in the tray and it autoprompts for install.  how do i make it work on my wine/buntu?
<MTec007> the exe should automatically load into wine
<MTec007> if not you may have to run the exe
<MTec007> or double click on the exe
<MTec007> its a shame you still feel the need to use windows apps when on linux :P
<mikubuntu> you mean if i put it in the drive it should automatically start wine up?
<MTec007> the exe, when run, will automatically run inside wine. i dont know if it will 'just work' when you put the cd in. you may have to run the exe yourself by alt+f2 or double clicking on the exe file, on your cd
<mikubuntu> yes its a shame, but this is a courthouse video, and it apparently only works on an endura video player which they sent me which i cannot find anywhere in a linux format, altho the mother system its off of is linux.
<MTec007> lol
<MTec007> thats the second timei have heard of this courthouse scenario
<MTec007> why cant they send people regular dvds
<MTec007> assuming every one uses windows is really bias
<MTec007> 'oh you dont use windows? well too bad. you must use it to see this ..blahblah..'
<MTec007> im stubborn. i would be calling some one to get a format i can actually use
<mikubuntu> ok, i got the player up, but it doesn't render any video just a black screen ... arrrrrrggggghhhhhhh
<mikubuntu> it seems to be 'playing' because the time counter is moving, but no video
<MTec007> w32codecs
<MTec007> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MTec007> im pretty sure thats what you need
<mikubuntu> oh, ya.  just got this laptop, you're right haven't loaded them yet or libdvdcss2
<mikubuntu> thx
<mikubuntu> brb
<aacosta> anyone know of a different location to find this
<aacosta> http://www.worldlabel.com/Templates/wl-ol244PDF.htm
<mikubuntu> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<muse> aacosta: http://tinyurl.com/n6ksj6
<mikubuntu> dadblast it.  i installed medibuntu and then individually libdvdcss2 and w32codecs and still not getting picture on this endura video player ....
 * mikubuntu is racking a pitifully small brain
<mikubuntu> or is it wracking?
<mikubuntu> MTec007: any other ideas?
<MTec007> hmm
<mikubuntu> hmmm
<MTec007> you might need to find some codecs and install them in wine
<mikubuntu> ??? huh ???
<mikubuntu> what you talkin about willis?
<mikubuntu> you mean install the w32codecs to wine?
<MTec007> im not sure how that works
<MTec007> but i do know wine does need codecs. it needs codecs for ventrillo
<aacosta> i had finally got my wireles working on my eepc xubuntu jaunty
<aacosta> and i dont know what happend today
<aacosta> that it just stopped working
<aacosta> maybe i did an update
<aacosta> anyone know about a bug with wireless on xubuntu 9.04
<aacosta> i had it working and it stop working otda
<aacosta> after only a day
<aacosta> any ideas
<mikubuntu> i am trying to play a video sent to me from a courthouse security system.  the disk comes with 'endura video player' which i tried on a windows machine last nite and it workd fine.  when i put it into my ubuntu 9.04 the player comes up, but when i open the video file it doesnt render video.   the file is detected there, because in 'play' mode the timebar/progress bar is in forward motion.  i...
<mikubuntu> ...have installed on the ubuntu libdvdcss2 and w32codecs, but someone said maybe i need to install codecs directly to wine?  how would i do that (if thats what i need to do)?
<aacosta> i installed the array.org kernal for my eeepc
<aacosta> and my wireless only worked one day
<aacosta> is there smeothing i can do
<aacosta> get it working again
#xubuntu 2009-06-26
<knome> aacosta, what did you change then? did you update some packages?
<aacosta> i mihgt have updated some packages
<aacosta> for sure i probably did
<aacosta> how do i check
<aacosta> if i installed smething that messed it up
<aacosta> hy know
<aacosta> knoe
<aacosta> knome
<aacosta> whats up
<aacosta> i believe it was you that helped me out installing the array.org
<aacosta> it worked perfectly
<aacosta> for a day
<aacosta> i mustve done something
<aacosta> or my roomatee
<aacosta> probably should get rid of the array.org kernel right
<aacosta> or nah
<knome> aacosta, what does 'uname -a' say now?
<aacosta> linux eeepc 2.6.28-13-generic #44-ubuntu
<knome> 'kay...
<knome> did you change the router configuration? i think your roomie might have messed that ;)
<aacosta> its still the same
<knome> so what does the nm-applet say?
<MTec007> finally fixed my sound issue! yay!
<MTec007> did every one hear, Michael Jackson died today?!?
<muse> that's 3 channels that mentioned that in the last 2 minutes
<muse> including this one.. you must all watch the same news channel
<MTec007> i dont watch the news
<MTec007> my wife and her friends got several text messages, they told me to verify so i checked newschannel5.com
<homebrewcider> upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and trying to get nvidia drivers installed, get message saying "kernel modules not found" install failed
<aacosta> ey cabry you still there
<homebrewcider> upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and trying to get nvidia drivers installed, get message saying "kernel modules not found" install failed
<th0r> homebrewcider: did you install the kernel source or kernel headers? (I am assuming you need to compile the nvidia drivers)
<homebrewcider> mmm, how do I do that please?
<th0r> homebrewcider: first question...am I correct that you are trying to compile the nvidia drivers?
<homebrewcider> i'm trying to install them,it's trying to find a kernel module, then trying to download one and not finding one
<homebrewcider> with another driver , i get an error saying something about me having gcc4.3, and the driver needing gcc4.2
<th0r> homebrewcider: right, gcc is the c compiler. I would first install the kernel headers and try again installing the nvidia drivers, then if that doesn;t work install the kernel source and see if that does the trick.
<th0r> homebrewcider: the headers should be in synaptic as linux-headers-generic
<homebrewcider> kernel headers? never had to do this before
<homebrewcider> ok
<th0r> homebrewcider: well, I am assuming the nvidia drivers need to be compiled as part of the install process. The error sounds like a compiler error, the reference to gcc reinforces this, but I don't have an nvidia card so I am only guessing
<homebrewcider> can I install that gcc4.2 it's referring to and see if that helps?
<th0r> homebrewcider: don't know...never ran into that issue before
<th0r> homebrewcider: I have successfully compiled from source a number of times, but do not consider myself any kind of guru in that arena. But my suggestion seemed better than the other answers you were getting <smile>
<th0r> homebrewcider: you might try asking in #ubuntu....the nvidia drivers are not xfce specific
<homebrewcider> gonna give it a shot
<homebrewcider> thanks
<sergio_barbanegr> pls i need help instaling open office
<sergio_barbanegr> pls i need help instaling open office
<knome> 'sudo apt-get install openoffice'
<sergio_barbanegr> says coundt fin the package named openoffice
<knome> 'sudo apt-get install openoffice.org'
<sergio_barbanegr> thnks
<aacosta> o yeah
<aacosta> ha anyone had any luck getting wireless towork on eeepc
<aacosta> with xubuntu 9.04
<programble> hey yall
<programble> RIP MJ
<programble> RIP MJ! THE KING OF POP!
<aacosta> someone told me to add this to my etc/apt/sources.list
<aacosta> deb backports.org/debian/dists/lenny-backports/ ./
<aacosta> but it gives me errors
<aacosta> when i aptget install update
<aacosta> malformed line
<aacosta> uri parse
<aacosta> anyone on here
<aacosta> aacosta@eeepc:~$ sudo apt-get update
<aacosta> E: Malformed line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<aacosta> because i put in deb backports.org/debian/dists/lenny-backports/ ./ into my sources.list
<MTec007> is it easy to make a 9.04 install cd with some things already included like flashplugin-installer   etc     also would like to have some config files pre set up
<MTec007> i beleive doing that, in windows is called OEM  i dont know if thats what its called for linux
<R1cochet> MTec007: i believe that there is a howto in the forums on creating ur own liveCD
<R1cochet> not sure what its called tho
<R1cochet> i found it b4 on google
<R1cochet> OEM= Original Equipment Manufacturer, i think
<MTec007> yeah but i dont want to create a liveCD, i want to create a install cd that will have things set up the way I want them
<MTec007> the way i have my panel configured, my theme, my keyboard short cuts
<R1cochet> i think it does that
<MTec007> wow.
<MTec007> that seems a lot harder than i expected.
<MTec007> cant just extract iso edit files, add packages and re iso?
<maduser> yeah you can
<maduser> mount the iso and do the things you want
<maduser> then make a new iso out of the mount folder
<MTec007> they just make it sound so hard in the howto
<maduser> could I get a link to it?
<MTec007> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<maduser> yeah you still have to do all the stuff in the guide
<MTec007> its not worth it.
<MTec007> ill just try to make some kind of script i can run post install, lets just hope it doesnt fsck any thing up :)
<maduser> its not that hard
<maduser> just copy and paste commands
<MTec007> i think it may be in my best interest to not mount any thing. i just had to do a reinstall messing around with things above my understanding
<R1cochet> u can use gmountiso
<R1cochet> rather easy to use gui for mounting iso files
<R1cochet> grab it from synaptic
<MTec007> i wish i hadnt of deleted that 9.04 iso i just downloaded.  just burned a normal cd from it
<R1cochet> ouch
<R1cochet> had that happen to me b4 also
<R1cochet> so now once i dl the iso i keep it untill newer version comes out
<MTec007> lol
<maduser> yo im customizing a cd now dude its really easy, easier then lfs
<R1cochet> i was just gonna sk what lfs was but then i remembered
<R1cochet> is it really easy? just follow that howto?
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> copy and paste
<maduser> up to the customizing part
<mikubuntu> who knows anything about isp throttling?  i have att's slowest dsl, the one that's 20 bucks a month.  on all my old boxes i noticed months ago that when i would download anything, the download speed as registered by the download box 'speedometer' was always between 72 kbs - 85 kbs, and i thought prolly just my slow computers, but i got this laptop, which is no speed demon, but it is new, and...
<mikubuntu> ...my download speed still showing those same speeds.  but when i do a speed check like the one at speed.fastaccess.com , it's showing much higher speed, like 634 kbs, for download.
<mikubuntu> maduser, what app u using for cd customization
<R1cochet> its from terminal
<R1cochet> i think
<maduser> i'm doing it from the comandline
<maduser> thats the only way
<maduser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<maduser> i'm removing gnome now and adding the lxde
<R1cochet> lxde?
<maduser> its a lightweight desktop enviroment
<maduser> relatively new
<R1cochet> ahh ok
<R1cochet> ill google it
<R1cochet> more light weight than xfce?
<maduser> I believe so
<MTec007> whats the diff between apt-get and aptitude?
<SiDi> aptitude manages the remove operations better
<SiDi> and it has different options. aptitude cant do apt-get source
<SiDi> but i think apt-get doesn't have aptitude why and whynot's equivalents
<MTec007> so which is better to use?
<SiDi> i use aptitude
<SiDi> but if you used apt-get before, stay on it
<SiDi> dont mix them
<sandy_> Is Xubuntu 9.04 as easy to get going with web browsing and WICD as its regular Ubuntu counterpart?
<sandy_> I'm new to ubuntu but feel its dragging a bit and could use more efficiency
<R1cochet> web browsing yea
<R1cochet> it comes w/ firefox
<R1cochet> u can try the livecd b4 u install
<R1cochet> whats WICD?
<sandy_> WICD is what I use for wifi connecting
<sandy_> it works better than the network manager that comes with ubuntu9.04
<R1cochet> havent tried wicd so im not sure
<R1cochet> but u can run the livecd, grab wicd in synaptic and see how it works. no changes made
<sandy_> It's a very simple program that autodetected my netgear wireless card and got me connected to a simple wifi network
<sandy_> I'm not familiar with synaptic but I might give it a try
<R1cochet> and nwm doesnt find it?
<R1cochet> synaptic is great
<R1cochet> same as apt-get from terminal
<R1cochet> but gui
<sandy_> right...nwm didn't seem to do anything.  It didn't even detect that I had a wifi card.
<R1cochet> that could be driver issue
<sandy_> ahh interesting
<R1cochet> i had to dl broadcom drivers to get wifi to work here
<sandy_> did you have to do the same with regular ubuntu (if you used that)?
<R1cochet> also did u enable wireless in nwm? u might have to rt click on nwm and tick wireless
<R1cochet> yes
<R1cochet> grab the livecd, run w/out changes and u can dl packages and try the stuff out
<R1cochet> i personally like xfce a lot more
<sandy_> do you use xubuntu for everything?
<sandy_> I'm thinking of installing XP on a dual boot cuz the multimedia doesn't work very well on ubuntu
<R1cochet> yes i use xubuntu for everything, i have xp on dual boot also, cant hurt but i never run windows.
<R1cochet> also u have to install ubuntu-restricted or xubuntu-restricted depending on which distro u use
<R1cochet> as well to get dvd playback u need libdvdread4 and decss
<R1cochet> there are howtos on getting those
<R1cochet> they are in medibuntu repos
<sandy_> is 9.04 the version to get?
<R1cochet> its the newest if thats what u mean
<R1cochet> so the packages are supposed to be the most current from my understanding
<sandy_> does it support USB right away?
<R1cochet> yes
<R1cochet> try the livecd
<sandy_> will do...once this dl is done
<R1cochet> ok
<sandy_> do you sacrifice anything in particular by using xubuntu rather than ubuntu?
<sandy_> dvd viewing  I'm aware requires some extra steps
<R1cochet> no sacrifices i can think of
<R1cochet> unless running faster is a sacrifice
<sandy_> hehehe awesome
<R1cochet> its supposed to be lighter on resources
<R1cochet> xubuntu that is
<R1cochet> i rather like it
<R1cochet> more than ubuntu
<sandy_> that's definitely drawing me in...is it difficult installing xp after xubuntu?
<sandy_> on the same hard drive
<R1cochet> other way around
<R1cochet> install xp first
<R1cochet> then install xubuntu
<R1cochet> not difficult at all
<R1cochet> there are some howtos i think
<sandy_> really?  any partitioning to do between the two OS installs
<R1cochet> ahh thats right first time i did it i watched a video on utube on how to install a dual boot
<R1cochet> yes u will have to partition but not untill after u install xp
<sandy_> oh ok
<R1cochet> when u go to install xubuntu is when u will want to partition
<R1cochet> it will give a couple options on where to install
<R1cochet> choose resize partition, leave enough room for xp to install apps an updates and other stuff u like if ineeded
<R1cochet> then use the latter part of the drive to install xubuntu
<R1cochet> after u install xubuntu, the next time u run windows it will do a drive check, all is fine it just needs to see that the size of the drive has changed
<sandy_> thanx for the advice I'm gonna check out the livecd now
<R1cochet> np
<MTecknology> what's the tool xubuntu uses to change audio output?
<R1cochet> mixer
<R1cochet> should be on panel
<R1cochet> if not its in multimedia
<MTecknology> R1cochet: I'm running a near clie system
<R1cochet> wtf is clie?
<MTecknology> cli*
<R1cochet> ahh ok
<R1cochet> sry
<MTecknology> I see it though - xfce4-mixer
<R1cochet> then i have no idea sry
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<R1cochet> no i thank you
<MTecknology> why's that?
<MTecknology> you helped :)
<R1cochet> cuz now i know the actual command for it :)
<R1cochet> as did u
<MTecknology> ..... how do you set output devices with this
<MTecknology> R1cochet: ?
<R1cochet> r u in gui?
<MTecknology> ya
<R1cochet> well soundcard drop down sets alsa, oss...... then at the bottom click select controls and you should be able to select what devices
<R1cochet> then after u select them they should show in main window and u can adjust voluime for each
<R1cochet> brb nicotine
<MTecknology> aight
<MTecknology> R1cochet: I select the sound card piece and I get no change
<MTecknology> It's set to Auto Gain Control too....
<MTecknology> I dropped pulse - we'll see if that helps
<MTecknology> GAH!
<MTecknology> I Hate Audio
<R1cochet> power went out
<R1cochet> were u able to set audio devices?
<MTecknology> ope
<MTecknology> nope*
<MTecknology> I'm closed
<MTecknology> closer***
<R1cochet> cool
<R1cochet> sry that didnt help
<R1cochet> im not sure what else to do
<R1cochet> what exactly r u trying to do?
<MTecknology> I can do alsamixer -c 1 and I'll be controlling the right card...
<MTecknology> I'm trying to use a headset through USB
<R1cochet> ohh
<MTecknology> when I pick something in the drop down - it doesn't actually select that as the device
<MTecknology> GOT IT!
<MTecknology> asoundconf set-default-card default
<MTecknology> This command confirmed it - cat /dev/urandom | aplay
<R1cochet> nice
<R1cochet> congrats
<R1cochet> so its working now?
<MTecknology> yup :D
<MTecknology> hopefully it keeps working now :D
<MTecknology> either way - bookmarked
<R1cochet> lol always helps
<MTecknology> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va8Sh4Agr5
<MTecknology> funny ^
<MTecknology> finally time to watch motu videos
<R1cochet> lol
<homebrewcider> trying to install nvidia card after dist-upgrade, keep getting error message, "kernel headers missing". How do I install them, the headers corresponding to my kernel version are not listed on synaptic
<xuxubuntu> how to mount my C: ( sda1 ) in xfce ubuntu ?
<R1cochet> u need to install ntfs i think
<R1cochet> thats ur windows drive yes?
<mikubuntu> should i run a firewall?
<TheSheep> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<crazygir> I like that.. "uncomplicated firewall"
<crazygir> even IOS is easier..
<ocs> hi. how can I launch a graphical program which allows me to modify date and time?
<crazygir> dunno, but date is pretty easy on the command line
<crazygir> even gives you the format if you don't put anything
<ocs> crazygir: in which way (command line) ?
<crazygir> ocs: yes
<Roybot> totall noob on smb, I installed it, I can ping the computers. Where can I access the shared files on the network?
<handjob> Hi all. I i am curently wrighting from 'irssi' and i am wandering how can i make that it didn't exit after pressing the 'x' button rather then minimalize on tray.
<Roybot> let me rephrase that: What application do you guys use to browse shares using samba?
<Torgoton> Roybot: smbclient -L ipaddr
<Roybot> yeah Torgoton i got that working, I was looking for GUI app. I know GNOME and KDE have their own.
<Torgoton> ah. sorry.
<charlie-tca> Roybot: try gigolo?
<charlie-tca> Applications -> System -> Shared Folders
<Torgoton> I'm having trouble getting X to work on a newly-installed Ubuntu (Hardy) on my old ThinkPad 560E with a Cyber 9660 chip. No one in #xorg at the moment can help. Any tips? I've tried the vesa driver, but get a 640x480 display of blue squares - I get no cursor, but can log in. No changes in the display, though.
<nicklas_> hello, when i burn isos and data in brasero, it dont work, its installed by standard in xubuntu, is xfburn or some other program working better with xubuntu?
<mikubuntu> i don't know if its a firefox feature that when i move the cursor up and down, the page moves up and down, but i hate it.  how can i turn it OFF?
<slow-motion> hi
<maduser> is there anyone here who last night was curious about ubuntu live cd customization?
<sandy_> whats the easy way to check memory with xubuntu 9.04?
<aacosta> dmesg |grep -i memory
<aacosta> or free -m
<sandy_> ahh yes thank you
<sandy_> Is there a way of changing the way checkboxes look?  I wish the unchecked boxes looked more different from the checked ones
<aacosta> have no clue
<aacosta> i just googled i
<aacosta> t
<sandy_> thanx for checking....hopefully it can be done
<knome> sandy_, you have two options: modify the theme or use another one.
<sandy_> oh apparently the appearance Style was ThinIce which had nice colors but terrible checkboxes.  I switched it to something else and now it's all good.
<sandy_> thanks knome.
<knome> np
<sandy_> any chance you know about adding more program icon shortcuts up top by the firefox icon?  I tried rt-clicking and adding items but it didn't have the desired effect
<knome> add a launcher
<sandy_> I don't know the command for the program.  is there an easy way of looking that up?
<knome> sandy_, accessories -> application finder
<sandy_> i am able to load the app, but i don't see a command to use for the launcher
<acme64> is there a "remix" for netbooks like ubuntu has?
<CRM> Im trying to run Age of Empires 2 with Wine. It install just fine, but when I try to run it, it gives "Could not initialize program. Age of Empires II not detected."
<CRM> winecfg
<CRM> Ops, sorry
#xubuntu 2009-06-27
<intok> anyone know when or if Qimo will be updating?
<mikubuntu> hey guys i added ubuntu studio to my jaunty, but i don't think it added all the programs, i don't see anything for video editing
<acme64> anyone know how to make the eeexubuntu bootable to a usb stick? i can't get it to work at all
<nicklas_> yo
<vinnl> Hey
<nicklas_> wazzup
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> just tried installign xub on a PIII600 from 1999. kernel comes up, then throws a lot of lines: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode, then kjournald starting, commit interval 5 seconds
<DexterF> this over and over again until about uptime 100 seconds, then drops to a busybox
<SiDi> :|
<DexterF> mh, nevermind - a classic: two optical drives fighting over the controller. threw one out, all fine now
<DexterF> man, when I think back what problems we had to deal with only 10 years ago... today its just slamming together all the parts you got and it usually works...
<user_> hi, how can i set my monitor model in xfce4?
<user_> i can only choose 640x480 resolution :(
<user_> hello somebody not afk? noone else probems with xubuntu 9.04 and resolution?
<vinnl> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vinnl> Perhaps that helps
<mdshaw89>  I recently switched a laptop from Kubuntu 8.04 to Xubuntu 8.04 but now my wireless does not pop-up any authentication.  Is there a package requirement that the xubuntu-desktop might have missed, i.e. do I need a gnome-su package installed?
<SiDi> mdshaw89: do you mean the nm-applet doesnt show up ?
<mdshaw89> SiDI: no -its there - its just when I used to login under kubuntu it would pop-up a kwallet window after login in there start up the wireless card - it no longer does this after the xubuntu-desktop install.  I was hoping to avoid a complete re-install.
<mdshaw89> basically want to automagically start wireless network upon login
<mdshaw89> it worked under kubuntu - now it doesn't
<th0r> mdshaw89: network manager will automatically start up the wifi at login if you have it set up
<SiDi> it should do it
<mdshaw89> hmmmmm
<SiDi> mdshaw89: just connect once, and normally it'll be saved in seahorse
<SiDi> go to seahorse preferences and check that its there
<mdshaw89> you lost me - seahorse?
<SiDi> seahorse is the kwallet for gnome, if im not wrong
<mdshaw89> aaahhh - okay - let me check to make sure its installed - if not I need to connect a wire
<mdshaw89> it didn't get installed
<mdshaw89> I'll install and see if that works
<mdshaw89> any idea if the xubuntu developers are looking for core replacements are will continue to use gnome apps?
<tuna-fish> how do I force a complete reconfiguration of sound devices?
<tuna-fish> when I try to start alsamixer it says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Ahmuck> i've got some questions about "root", *buntu, mounts, and security if someone is game to answer
<Roybot> shoot
<nicklas_> örjan
<nicklas_> are there a bot here?
<SiDi> Ahmuck: feel free to ask
<nicklas_> ask what?
<SiDi> his questions
<nicklas_> what was the questions?
<Ahmuck> sudo passwd root - changes the root passwd
<Ahmuck> in the past doing a rm -rf would literally rm -rf whatever
<Ahmuck> including /
<Ahmuck> so, rm -rf /home would remove /home, and rm -rf /var would remove /var, etc
<Ahmuck> as root
<Ahmuck> however, recently, in attempting this type of proceedure, i get an error, cannot, as it's mounted.  when as root trying to umount /home or /var or /etc, the error comes back "in use"
<Ahmuck> in the old days i don't recall this being a problem
<Ahmuck> has something changed in how *ubuntu is handling root
<Ahmuck> in addition, for whatever reason, kubuntu (which i was using) crashed (using 4.2.x). as a result, i chose to drop back to 8.04.1, and "installed" it however, upon boot, it booted kde 4.2
<Ahmuck> because i'm "manually" partitioning and setting those partitions, it appears as though the installer is not really removing anything, but merely doing a file check and then re-booting
<Ahmuck> it's wierd
<Ahmuck> so, i've chosen to boot in another manner and am "formating" or erasing those partitions to drop back to a stable version of OS i'm comfortable with
<Ahmuck> so ... any ideas on what's going on? is the installer not replacing files?  merely checking them to see if their there? have we lost the ability to do with root what we did 3-4 years ago? while i'm aging, my memory isn't that bad yet.
<Ahmuck> nm, i've moved over to the installer channel.  i see there is one, i'll ask more specific installer questions there
<SiDi> Ahmuck: i dont understand your problem at all
<Ahmuck> SiDi: was on 9.04, decided to drop back to 8.04.1 and the installer is not replacing what is /home, /etc, /var.  instead it appears to merely look at it and check the files.  so installing 8.04.1, and upon reboot, having 9.04 is really surprising and confusing
<SiDi> they're on separate mounted partitions ?
<SiDi> you shall check the "format partition" when reinstalling
<Ahmuck> in other words, in the installer, the "format" option does not appear to be formating at all
<Ahmuck> SiDi: yep
<Ahmuck> that's what's confusing me
<Ahmuck> i did find the "erase" option, and i do believe that may work.
<Ahmuck> what bothered me most is that it appears root does not have supreme power anymore.  at one point in the linux history it was entirely possible to rm -rf / and literally loose the system based on a bad operator error
<SiDi> actually this exact command is forbidden now
<SiDi> for security purposes
<SiDi> because of people telling newcomers to use it
<sd> What do you mean forbidden? Rm won't do it?
<SiDi> sd: my understanding is that it wont do it, yeh
<SiDi> ive read once or twice about this, but i dont have any documentation under hand though
<sd> I might try it in a chroot just to see what happens
<Ahmuck> is it then possible that linux in general is being removed from the control of individual users, programmers, etc. and being placed in the hands of corporate entities?
<Ahmuck> via distros
<Ahmuck> possible that there is so much code that there is no longer an effective way to "audit" linux code so that it's remains truly open?
<SiDi> Ahmuck: as long as you can get the source its open
<SiDi> then you can dislike the way an open thing works
<SiDi> and if you follow the revisions on the kernel.org's cvs if you parano
<Ahmuck> it goes beyond that.  it's a loss of control.  there are nations where control is important, iran, china, etc.
<sd> You can't use linux in iran. It's US origin
<Ahmuck> format should "format" and when installing 8.04.1 should not boot to 9.04, which was just wierd
<Ahmuck> sd, really ?
<sd> Yes
<Ahmuck> wow ...
<Ahmuck> pardus perhaps?
<sd> But then you can't use windows either but people do anyway
<SiDi> there are ubuntu users in iran..
<sd> They are breaking US export laws. The US doesn't like that
<Ahmuck> i've been looking at other countries distros.  fedora being US based, Ubuntu being UK based, both countries which continually show disregard for privacy and constitutional rights
<sd> It's not a matter of the distro. The kernel itself contains crypto and is greater than 10% US origin
<sd> OpenBSD is just about the only OS that can be used in Iran because they don't take crypto from America
<Ahmuck> wow
<sd> I worked for a company that set up workstations in Iran. It was not an easy task without breaking laws
<Ahmuck> i've been looking at moving away from kubuntu because of kde4.x.  it's a resource hog on my machine.  however, after this morning, installing kubuntu 8.04.1 (kde 3.x) and then having it boot kubuntu 9.04 (kde 4.x.x) (and yes i checked double after the boot) came as a bit of a shock
<sd> Ahmuck - I had the same which is why I'm on xubuntu right now
<sd> I hate KDE4
<Ahmuck> well, i can't say i agree iran's issues on civil rights, voting rights, etc,. but at least i agree on their right to select an OS that protects their countries right
<Ahmuck> i'm not sure what i'm going to do about the next kubuntu.  i might have to move to xubuntu or ubuntu and then mix kde apps in it, ie, k3b, amarok, etc.
<Ahmuck> next concern, i realize this is xubuntu and not kubuntu (but more chatting activity goes on here), anybody know if anyone is picking up kde3.x as a fork?
<sd> you are right about 'rm -rf /'. It's really blocked
<SiDi> i think its a *buntu patch
<SiDi> but its a good thing imo
<sd> Am I the only one that thinks people who copy and paste blindly should feel pain?
<Ahmuck> imho, a better options would have been to allow rm -rf / (the user will learn) and force the root user to explicity rm -rf /home.  rm -rf / would leave /home intact
<SiDi> if you wanna rm / then reformat the partition
<Ahmuck> SiDi: it's never a good thing to remove the power of the OS from the user.  this is what microsoft does
<Ahmuck> and look how frustrating that is
<SiDi> Ahmuck: you're a troll.
<Ahmuck> yesterday i had to "help" someone on vista, and that thing is totally messed up.  getting to a root file system and finding a file was a mess, more importantly, things are getting DRMed in Vista to the point that it's a mess
<SiDi> the only purpose of this command is to _break_ the system.
<sd> Ahmuck is right. Users should know what they are doing
<Ahmuck> SiDi: hardly.
<sd> Root users should know what they are doing at least
<Ahmuck> SiDi: it was my intention to "rm -rf /" this morning
<Ahmuck> and i was really suprised
<SiDi> if the user knows, he wont do it, if he doesnt know, he should read the man before
<SiDi> Ahmuck: again, reformat your partition instead..
<Ahmuck> i've logged in and used root working well.  i'm an old unix user.  being aware is of what your doing is important
<Ahmuck> SiDi: have you tried the manual partition editor.  that was the problem.  the format option left everything intact.  it was that problem that started me looking for options
<Ahmuck> i did notice the "erase" option and am exploring that now.  i'm literally comparing partitions and sums to determine if everything could be considered clean
<sd> Erase does not just reformat. It blanks the whole partition and takes ages
<sd> Or at least it runs the disk like thats what it's doing. I've not read the code
<Ahmuck> i recenlty watched a show where "recycled" equipment is being sent overseas.  and they are pulling military documents from them.  one assumes that the military believes it is erasing it's hard drives, but if the software is not doing what it says it is, where does the trust lie?
<Ahmuck> sd, yes, that is the next step, to verify that "erase" really does what it says it's doing
<Ahmuck> i simply don't understand in the ubuntu world when somebody raises security concerns, etc that people call them trolls.
<Ahmuck> it's like they are trying to shut up a descenting and concerned voice, similar to some countries
<sd> The 'security concerns' were raised by well meaning people who don't really get UNIX
<Ahmuck> sd, me?
<sd> No. I mean the blocking of bits of the rm command is the wrong thing to do. But it seems like the right thing to do to some
<Xuzz> I need some help here with my Xubuntu setup.
<sd> They mean well and really want to make things better, but blocking root from doing what root should be able to do it wrong
<Ahmuck> hi Xuzz, sup ?
<Xuzz> I'm new to linux, just installed Xubuntu two days ago, but I'm fairly tech savvy.
<Xuzz> (aka: I can code/use terminal)
<Xuzz> I'm used to having a dual-monitor setup, with my laptop (HP dv6000, Intel GMA950 gfx) and an exernal VGA monitor....but I can't get this working on linux.
<Ahmuck> fwiw SiDi, I use Ubuntu LTSP, Ubuntu Server, Xubuntu, CrunchBang, etc in many different places.  However when a distro starts dictating what "root" can do, it's dangerous
<sd> Anyone know an easy way to read a disk with a BSD disklabel on it under xubuntu?
<sd> The default setup comes with a UFS kernel module so I guess I can read the filesystem if I could get at it
<SiDi> Ahmuck: according to my arch friend its not a kernel built-in feature (rm rf)
<SiDi> anyway i needa go
<SiDi> see you people
<Ahmuck> ubuntu only ?
<Ahmuck> SiDi: rm -rf restriction is a ubuntu thing only?
<sd> This restriction is a implemented with --preserve-root in the rm binary. It's the default
<sd> At least thats what the man page indicates
<sd> Grr.. I've tryed xubuntu, gentoo, debian, and an EEEpc to read my bsd disklabel. I guess I better try a custom kernel
<Ahmuck> well @#$$%# ... my disc is labeled wrong.  looks like it should be labled 8.10.  now i have egg on my face
<sd> I'm stupid - I just compiled a 32 bit kernel for my 64 bit machine
<sd> Where is the screen lock applet for xfce? I ca't seem to find it
<sd> Got it - same as the logout applet
<Ahmuck> ubuntu 9.04 allows one to use ext4.  however i have data on older ext3 partitions i need to keep.  am i able to "upgrade" those ext3 partitions to ext4?
<maduser> Ahmuck http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ext3-to-ext4-without-formatting-the-hard-disk/2009/04/21
<maduser> and make sure you do this exactly or you could mess up your hd
#xubuntu 2009-06-28
<tlatelolco> hello. i'm with xfce and when i try to install ubuntu-desktop, it prompts "Depends : pulseaudio but shall not be installed". what's this? thank you
<cjae> Hi, I am installing xubuntu on a friends box, what do I need to do to have the HP printer detected when they take it home, I do not have the printer here
<SiDi> cjae: it worked out of the box for me
<SiDi> HP C3100, plugged it and it was printing
<SiDi> but the xsane app fails at spotting the scanner
<SiDi> but "hp-scan -pPhotosmart-3100" was working great ;)
<cjae> you have manually install xsane and tell it to use the scanner right
<aacosta> i just did a fresh reinstall of xubuntu jaunty
<aacosta> on my eeepc
<aacosta> i hope it detects wireless automaticly
<aacosta> ::crosses fingers
<SiDi> i think it wont. proprietary driver
<SiDi> the thing to do to install it is very simple afair
<SiDi> but i dont remember it :|
<SiDi> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<knome> array.org/ubuntu
<duckwars> hello
<aacosta> the reason
<aacosta> i reintaled
<aacosta> was becasue i had installed the array.org kernel
<aacosta> except after a day the wireless stopped working
<duckwars> can anyone point me to a good article on turning an xunbuntu machine into a vnc server?
<aacosta> how can i get wireless working on xubuntu on eeepc
<aacosta> an alternative to the array.org kernel
<aacosta> i just downoaded the array.rg kernel
<aacosta> so that my eeepc would be able ot get nlne
<aacosta> but no luj
<aacosta> luck
<aacosta> anyone got any tips
<homebrewcider> hey all, upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04, but the network icon down the bottom right hand corner is saying I'm not connected when clearly I am.
<aacosta> anyone know whats up with the array.org kernel?
<DDaygold> i have a ati rage mobility chip but i cant get videos to run without skipping any ideas?
<R1cochet> is there a gnutella network client for linux?
<jpb> I'm having issues booting to live cd...  tty terminates, respawns, and stops.  How do I proceed?
<chrissy> hello i have a question
<R1cochet> jpb: tty?
<R1cochet> chrissy: ask and someone should answer in time
<jpb> it runs through tty1-9 with the same output for each.  init: tty x Main process terminated with status 2
<knome> jpb, have you tried the alternate cd?
<jpb> where x=the tty#
<chrissy> when i installed xubuntu i had status bars now i dont
<chrissy> what happen
<jpb> can i boot live cd before install on the alternate?
<knome> chrissy, what do you mean by status bars?
<knome> !alternate | jpb
<ubottu> jpb: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<chrissy> up at top internet, applactions, wifi status
<jpb> fairly new to linux and want to make sure it's at least usable before I go full install (wifey wouldn't be happy if her compy was down for an extended time!)
<chrissy> now i have nothing at top
<knome> chrissy, do you have the bottom panel left?
<chrissy> no i do not
<knome> chrissy, alt+f2 > xfce4-pnal
<knome> chrissy, see if that helps.
<knome> *xfce4-panel
<knome> gosh that was a nasty typo
<chrissy> i typed that in terminal and it said there was no file
<knome> xfce4-panel ?
<chrissy> yes
<knome> can you paste the error message as it appeared
<knome> if it's multiline, use pastebin
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<chrissy> there was no error message
<jpb> how do i install from the alternate?
<knome> chrissy, you said you got a message that there was no file
<chrissy> that is all it said
<chrissy> let me try it right now
<knome> jpb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20using%20the%20Alternate%20CD
<jpb> thank you!
<knome> jpb, hmm, those apply for old versions. anyway, it is quite striaghtforward and you will get assistance during the installation.
<jpb> any idea why the tty problems would crop up?  related to monitor issues?
<knome> jpb, most possibly. so you can't see a desktop at all?
<knome> jpb, you might actually want to try the safe graphics mode with the live cd first.
<jpb> nope.  it gets partway thru the splash screen bar and then freezes.  it then kicks out to the readout i posted
<knome> jpb, so do you even see this stage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Install2StartUp.png ?
<chrissy> ok when i typed it they showed up
<chrissy> but when i closed terminal they disappered
<knome> chrissy, yes, you have to start the app with alt+f2
<jpb> knome, i do.  i use "try xubuntu without changes" or whatever it is... and get the splash bar
<knome> jpb, ok, try pressing F4(?) and select the safe graphics mode
<chrissy> so do i close this chat or can i try it
<chrissy> with this open
<knome> chrissy, you can try it with this open.
<chrissy> ok i will try
<knome> chrissy, alt+f2, type xfce4-panel and press run.
<jpb> thanks for the help.  I'll give it a shot.  for now probably best that i wait til tomorrow to try it so i get some sleep 2nite.
<knome> jpb, okay, good night and good luck. :)
<jpb> thx.  hopefully i won't be back - at least on this issue...
<knome> ;)
<chrissy> ok great that worked
<chrissy> now when i log off i check save secessions right
<chrissy> knome you still there
<aacosta> ello
<aacosta> anyonee got any information on the adams kernel?
<intok> hello?
<forces> ?
<knome> !hi | intok
<ubottu> intok: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<intok> You know if Qimo will ever release a new version? It's a modified Xubuntu for young kids
<knome> no idea. never heard of it.
<intok> http://www.qimo4kids.com/
<knome> you'd have to ask the qimo team, not the xubuntu team
<intok> have to check again, but I think it's based on 8.10
<intok> no answer on the email, no irc chan and no forum...
<knome> intok, still, the xubuntu team can't help you in this. sorry.
<knome> intok, we are no way affiliated with them, they just base their system on ours.
<mio1> can xubuntu be installed on a system without cd-rom or usb boot?
<Araneidae> Does xfce decide which screen a newly launched application opens on?
<Araneidae> Normally my apps open on the screen where my cursor is resting, suits me on the whole
<Araneidae>  but one app has suddenly started opening in the wrong screen.  Has xfce suddenly decided to look after it for me?
<TheSheep> Araneidae: some aplications remember that on themselves
<Araneidae> Don't think that's the case this time ... but trying to check
<FelineMonstrosit> Hi. Is there any way to edit the image/sound I get at startup?
<TheSheep> FelineMonstrosit: yes, in the login window settings, under 'system'
<FelineMonstrosit> Cool, thanks
<FelineMonstrosit> How easy is it for me to create my own login screen? (Basically if I have a picture and want to make it the background)
<mib486> hi, ive installed xubuntu alternate on my old laptop and GRUB won't work, so i want to start up with LILO: i run an ubuntu live cd in order to root into xubuntu with ubuntu to substitute GRUB to LILO, i am operating root into the system now, how do i do? dunno the commands, could someone help me step by step? (the guide i followed only arrived till here and im a newbie :D)
<aaqil> http://valentine.viviti.com/entries/linux/easy-way-to-record-linux-desktop-movie-as-gif-animation   I am unable to use in in Xubuntu, I have installed but unable to add in my panel
<SiDi> Use xfapplet to can add gnome applets to xubuntu
<vinnl> aaqil, that's because that application isn't made for the Xubuntu panel. It is possible to do it, but it's heavier on performance
<SiDi> or use gtk-recordmydesktop :p
<vinnl> aaqil, do you definitely want a GIF file as a result? Otherwise I would also recommend recordmydesktop
<aaqil> yes I want gif
<aaqil> because
<aaqil> gif word is close to the word gf
<vinnl> Then you'll have to install xfapplet and add that to the panel
<aaqil> i like gf word
<vinnl> Ehm right
<vinnl> !info xfapplet
<ubottu> Package xfapplet does not exist in jaunty
<aaqil> vinnl, command for xfapplet?
<vinnl> Hmm, let me see
<SiDi> sudo apt-get install xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<vinnl> That's the one
<vinnl> To install it, then right-click the panel and add xfapplet
<aaqil> what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude
<SiDi> They dont manage packages the same way
<vinnl> They're different applications with the same purpose
<SiDi> if you use the Add/Remove window or if you already used apt-get stay on it
<SiDi> either, use aptitude
<aaqil> wao wao wao I have added
<aaqil> Thank you all :)
<vinnl> yw ^.^
<aaqil> its fun :D
<aaqil> network monitor speed limiting is not working
<aaqil> What to do If I want to limit my internet speed, so that IF i am downloading files it will not take all my network speed and other network users will remain happy
<SiDi> !qos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qos
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> checkout for wondershaper or iptables
<SiDi> or google qos + ubuntu
<SiDi> there is no doc on the official wiki apparently
<aaqil> which is easy to setup specially with GUI (without commands)
<SiDi> QoS settings is typically what you do with servers and routers, usually without GUI :D
<aaqil>  :(
<aaqil> I do not know those things
<aaqil> ok, which is simple to setup?
<SiDi> I dont know, i never used any
<SiDi> according to the french wiki, wondershaper does this easily
<aaqil> whois sidi
<aaqil> \whois sidi
<aaqil> :D
<SiDi> I'm Steve Dodier.
<SiDi> channels : #exaile #xubuntu-devel #xubuntu #winehq-social #winehq #ubuntu-website #ubuntu-desktop #ubuntu-artwork #reztorrent #ayatana
<SiDi> end of WHOIS...
<aaqil> i did not get PM of my whois i am on xchat
<aaqil> i shall come back later with more questions, Thanks sidi and all for help see u
<aaqil> any application to upload flickr photos?
<Xuzz> <Xuzz> I finally got dual monitors working last night - I had to use xrandr and edit my xorg.conf to have the max virtual display size of 2048x2048. Thats all fine. However, because the max size is that small, my moitors can't be "right-of" or "left-of" each other, I have to have X think they are on top of each other (which works). Is there a way to make it so when my mouse goes off the right of the screen it gets pushed to the other monitor even though it
<Xuzz> is "top-
<Xuzz> <Xuzz> of"?
<Xuzz> any ideas?
<Xuzz> my monitors are 1200x800 to the physical left of 1280x1024
<SiDi> No idea, sorry :/
<ochosi> Xuzz, how come you have a total resolution of 2048x2048, shouldn't it be 2480x1024?
<ochosi> Xuzz, also: why is the max virtual display size that small?
<Xuzz> because a) I want compiz and b) my gfx chip is a GMA950
<Xuzz> according to the wiki on that chip the max 3d canvas size is 2048x2048
<ochosi> Xuzz, alright, so you want 3d accelleration
<Xuzz> yes
<ochosi> Xuzz, but then it's clear that you can only align your monitors vertically - unless you want to let your displays use something else than their native resolution
<Xuzz> I'm asking about if it was possible to have X like "move" the mouse if I moved it off the right to move it down onto the other screen
<ochosi> Xuzz, and since that's the case i'd say you're stuck with one display on top of the other. (maybe there are some dirty compiz hacks for multiple displays, but none that i know about)
<Xuzz> ok, I'm going to try to see if I can write a python script to do what I want
<ochosi> Xuzz, yeah, as far as i heard compiz is good with scripts
<Xuzz> from what I can tell so far compiz is just good in general, no effort to set up, worked with just installing the packages...
<litlebuda> hi all does anyone knows why a usb disk gets umounted and remounted randomly ?
<RonIn_> i've been experiencing the same thing... even after i umount a usb disk minutes later it gets mounted without any interaction by me or any program Im using
<ochosi> RonIn_, litlebuda try to change your setting in thunar's volume-manager, which is in control of automount
<litlebuda> ochosi, where is that please ?
<litlebuda> herrm
<litlebuda> never mind
<litlebuda> ill search
<litlebuda> :)
<ochosi> litlebuda, thunar > edit > preferences > advanced
<aaqil> h
<aaqil> ho
<aaqil> how to install java environment for browser and applications?
<SiDi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<SiDi> sun-java6-jre is the best plugin but its not entirely open-source as far as i recall
<SiDi> if you install it, make sure to remove openjdk-6-jre to avoid conflicts
<RonIn_> which option should i disable in the storage tab in order to disable the mount of the device after i umounted it ?
<aaqil> how to remove openjdk-6? sudo apt-get remove ?
<SiDi> sudo apt-get autoremove
<ochosi> RonIn_, try to disable the first to automount options (automount when hotplugged/inserted)
<ochosi> +w
<aaqil> SiDi, you typed full command bro? nothing next to that command?
<SiDi> sudo apt-get autoremove <packagename> ..
<SiDi> so sudo apt-get autoremove openjdk-6-jre && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<evilbug> my friend boots up his computer, logs in, and every time he logs in his desktop load with no panels at all. how can that issue be solved?
<aaqil> whenever i restart xubuntu it resets my display settings :( then everytime i set my screen resolution
<SiDi> aaqil: install drivers for your graphics card
<SiDi> check if there is anything listed in Apps -> System -> Hardware drivers
<aaqil> but it was fine at 8.10
<aaqil> no drivers listed
<SiDi> Intel GPU ?
<SiDi> Some intel cards are having problems, it'll be solved in Karmic
<aaqil> karmic?
<aaqil> upcoming xubuntu name?
<RonIn_> evilbug: your friend had tried killing the xfce-panel ? (killall xfce-panel)
<evilbug> RonIn_: nope, i'll tell him to do that now.
<RonIn_> if it restarts without a problem maybe the xfce-panel isnt started at the beginning of the session
<aaqil> SiDi, how to exit that java jre blue text screen, with title configuring jre 6 in the terminal
<aaqil> i pressed all keyboard buttons did with ctrl alt  v anf F and passed the screen
<SiDi> you have to press enter to accept the license agreement
<SiDi> or it wont install
<evilbug> RonIn_: nothing happened.
<evilbug> RonIn_: says no process has been stopped.
<RonIn_> my bad... the actual command of killing the panel is killall xfce4-panel... afterward tell him to try to start it... xfce4-panel
<frenzy42> is ubuntu forums down?
<frenzy42> can anyone go to ubuntu forums?
<Ganondorf4> frenzy42: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.ubuntuforums.org
<evilbug> RonIn_: so the panel actually loaded but i tried it on my machine and when i close the terminal it says that the process it's running (xfce4-panel) will stop.
<evilbug> RonIn_: so i'm guessing it'll be the same for my buddy. if that's the case, will everything be back to normal after he reboots or will he have to manually start xfce?
<RonIn_> now if the panel started without any issues (after killing it) tell your friend to make sure that the program xfce4-panel its marked as to start inmediatly
<RonIn_> immediatly in the session tab of session and startup
<evilbug> RonIn_: yeah. will do. thanks.
<RonIn_> if that doesnt do the job then the other approach left is to purge the package (aptitude purge xfce4-panel and then doing a clean install afterward)
<ron_o> is it true that 32bit OSs can only see up to 3GB RAM, and you need a 64bit OS to see higher RAM?
<Ganondorf4> by default yes, due to the way the system handles , but there are some workarounds
<DDaygold> i have a dell cpt with a rage mobility graphics card (based on mach64) and i would to be able to play videos, the videos i try to play now are very choppy
<SiDi> DDaygold: if all the gstreamer (bad and ugly) plugins are installed, and if it lags with totem-gstreamer, try totem-xine or vlc :/
<Sarge_TJ> Hello! I'm trying to install a new theme. I extract the tarball and move the extracted folder to /usr/share/themes/, but the theme isn't available at the appearance settings. What should I do? The same thing has happened with a few other themes too.
<SiDi> but well, i used to not be able to play vids with my old rage pro...
<SiDi> Sarge_TJ: hello
<SiDi> Sarge_TJ: the .tar.gz file usually contains one folder named "ThemeName" that should contain a "gtk-2.0" or "xfwm4" folder
<SiDi> this "ThemeName" folder should be put in /home/<yourusername>/.themes (notice the ".") if you want it available for you only
<SiDi> or in /usr/share/themes (you need sudo) for every user
<SiDi> icon themes go in ~/.icons or /usr/share/icons
<SiDi> and fonts in ~/.fonts or /usr/share/fonts
<SiDi> Sarge_TJ: no pms without asking please ;)
<SiDi> Sarge_TJ: did you check if it appears in "Window manager"  ?
<SiDi> It's where the themes for the windows are listed
<Sarge_TJ> Ok, let's see...
<Sarge_TJ> Oh, yes of course. And there it is!
<Sarge_TJ> Thanks a lot SiDi!
<SiDi> Sarge_TJ: you're welcome
<DDaygold> SiDi, no flash videos work (and i want Hulu), thanks for the tip on vlc
<jaim> what is the most minimal ubuntu-based distribution (i.e. that can still use ubuntu repos)?
<forces> ubuntu
<jaim> forces: are you drunk?
<forces> maybe
<jaim> :)
<jaim> default xubuntu takes about 1.5
<forces> install just the ubuntu base
<jaim> i think default ubuntu takes like 2
<forces> and you will have a minimalist ubuntu
<jaim> yeah... i was hoping for a distro with cute tiny apps, like puppy, only ubuntu-based
<forces> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20090504
<aacosta> anyone know aobut the adams kernel for eeepc
#xubuntu 2010-06-28
<Minler> Anyone know if this fis here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828  will work for Win7?
<Minler> Er, fix*
<Raggs> evening all
<noclof> hi
<Adem> How can I edit the entries in my start menu?
<totoro> hi, how can i hide what is shown in the applications menu?
<Adem> you want to remove the aplications menu?
<Adem> or remove single entrys
<Adem> entries*
<totoro> i just want to hide them from xfce
<Adem> right click it> remove
<totoro> no, not that
<totoro> i want to hide the programs listed in the application menu
<Adem> when you right click on the desktop?
<totoro> uh, sure
<Adem> right click desktop>desktop settings>menus tab
<Adem> uncheck 'show applications menu on desktop right click'
<totoro> um, not the answer i was looking for
<totoro> it's like the Main Menu application gnome, where it's in system -> preferences -> main menu
<Adem> Sorry, Im in here looking for help too lol :p just trying to help u
<totoro> ah, okay
<Adem> this channel is for xfce not gnome
<totoro> yes, i know
<Tedel> help, please
<Tedel> I've just switched from Windows and I need some troubleshooting
<Tedel> anyone here?
<Tedel> hello, I need to install my new Nvidia driver but it requires to close X
<Tedel> how do I close X?
<Raggs> close or restart?
<Tedel> I need to close it, I guess I will be able to restart it afterwards
<Raggs> dont know
<Tedel> the Nvidia driver says "You seem to be running an Xserver , please close Xserver to continue"
<Adem> try install it in safemode
<Tedel> does anybody know how to close xserver in xubuntu? I need to do that to install my Nvidia driver
<Raggs> does wine work ok in xubuntu?
<Adem> not letting me right click desktop
<likemindead> Strange. What kind of hardware do you have?
<Adem> define hardware
<likemindead> Desktop or laptop, for starters?
<Adem> desktop
<likemindead> Fresh install or upgrade?
<Adem> ive had it for a while, this has never happened befofe
<Adem> before
<likemindead> Is it just the desktop that won't let you right click? Can you do so inside a file browser or program?
<sagar> does anyone know how to get iphone or ipodtouch running on xubuntu ??
<Adem> it lets me right click in other stuff
<Minler> Anyone know if this fis here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828  will work for Win7?
<Minler> Er, fix
<adammm> test
<adammm> test
<adammm> test
<Adem> adammm:
<Adem> adammm:
<Adem> adammm:
<adammm> n
<slow-motion> hi
<hlpp> can anyone tell me how to install monitor driver on Xubuntu 9.0
<bazhang> hlpp, you don't need a monitor driver
<hlpp> apparently I do
<hlpp> I can't set a correct resolution
<hlpp> on Samsung
<bazhang> not for xubuntu/ubuntu/kubuntu etc
<hlpp> and on iiyama it says "wrong frequency"
<bazhang> hlpp, that would be your video card setting; nothing to do with monitor driver
<hlpp> hmm thanks, I updated my video card drivers, 'll reboot and see what happens
<hlpp> all ok now thx
<bazhang> np
<nicofs> i just installed xubuntu, used ubuntu before. but now i don't have sound. any ideas?
<nicofs> i just installed xubuntu, used ubuntu before. but now i don't have sound. any ideas?
<sabr> nicofs, Open xfce4-mixer. Select a sound card with management pulseaudio mixer.
<nicofs> works. thx
<slow-motion> brb
<totoro> how can i hide applications in the applications menu
<TheSheep> you can uninstall them if you don't want them
<TheSheep> alternatively, you can copy the corresponding .desktop files from /usr/share/applications to you ~/.local/share/applications, then edit them and add hidden=true
<TheSheep> *to your
<totoro> thanks
<Ichat> hi - i got a really nasty and strang problem,
<Ichat> when i try to install  xubuntu  9.10  or  10.4  to a pata disk  (foramly used in a raid aray. ) -   the installer is  borking me  that its trying to install to    /dev/mapper/eeeffaabb1     rather than to  hd0   or   sd1
<Ichat> regardless that i  allready destroyed its  parttion table  (with the installer,  and with  gparted    )     and also tryed  going from msdos to  GPT      but no luck stil
<Ichat> in gpart i get to see booth,   dev/mapprer/abcdef1   and   dev/sda1    where as i only have 1 pata drive and a dvdrom drive
<likemindead> Are you using the alternate .iso Ichat?
<Ichat> likemindead:  - nope im not should i ?
<likemindead> It's worth a shot.
<likemindead> Are you doing a fresh install or trying to dual-boot?
<Ichat> fresh install
<likemindead> And even after formatting the disk first with GParted, you're having trouble?
<Ichat> strange is that   in gparted  (on  10.4 ) i only see  sda -   yet in the installer   i see      dev/mapper/eaabbee(somthing)    linear raid device
<Ichat> even stranger,  the installer  sais its sata rather than pata
<Ichat> yes in recreated the  partition table  GPT (and  msdos - both tried) -  in  gparted
<likemindead> Weird.
<likemindead> You might try downloading the Parted Magic Live CD.
<Ichat> maybe if i could start the installer   with some sort of  'force to sda  )  i could try and bypass this...
<likemindead> http://partedmagic.com/
<Ichat> i have used the 4.9 live
<likemindead> It's more robust than just gparted.
<likemindead> Ah.
<judgen> howdy fellas n' gals, I am trying out xubuntu lucid atm, but i cant seem to get an volume control applet anywhere in the taskbar. Any suggestions is apprechiated.
<TheSheep> judgen: try dragging it from the list
<judgen> hmm it is not in the list...
<TheSheep> judgen: then install it
<judgen> TheSheep, know what package i should search for?
<judgen> i mean, i can run kmix thus getting a icon in the tray that way, but i prefer a native xfce applet.
<TheSheep> judgen: xfce4-mixer
<judgen> oh yeah, it got it.. must have just missed it... but its grayed out though
<TheSheep> configure it
<judgen> seems to work rathger fine now, allthough i have quite some lower levels of output now, but that is no biggy.
<likemindead> Anyone else have the rare hang on booting Xubuntu 10.04 to which you have to do a hard power-off?
<kr4zy10> anynoe in here help a noobie?
<Sysi> try
<kr4zy10> tryin to install android sdk
<kr4zy10> lil lost
<TheSheep> I suppose #android would be a better place
<TheSheep> it's pretty specific
<Chaiwalla> hello
<knome> !hi | Chaiwalla
<ubottu> Chaiwalla: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Chaiwalla> whenever I open up "Ubuntu Software Center" it opens, then closes (or crashes) about a second later after I it opens
<Chaiwalla> please help meee
<knome> Chaiwalla, have you tried running it from terminal?
<Chaiwalla> sorry
<Chaiwalla> n00b
<Chaiwalla> I dunno how to do that
<knome> no problem
<knome> go to applications » accessories and run "terminal
<knome> +"
<Chaiwalla> ok
<Chaiwalla> i'm there
<knome> then in the window, type "software-center" without the quotes
<knome> and press enter
<Chaiwalla> it opened and closed
<knome> did you get any output on terminal?
<Chaiwalla> the terminal said "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/apt/aptcache.py:40: GtkWarning: gtk_container_add: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed
<Chaiwalla>   gtk.main_iteration()
<Chaiwalla> Segmentation fault
<Chaiwalla> "
<Chaiwalla> what should I do?
<knome> okay, try typing the next into the terminal, again without quotes: "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin"
<Chaiwalla> ok, I did
<Chaiwalla> and I typed my password
<knome> yeah
<knome> then try software-center again
<Chaiwalla> yaaay! that worked
<Chaiwalla> thanks man!
<knome> great
<knome> no problem
<knome> enjoy xubuntu
<judgen> is there a way of reversing the left and middle mouse buttons functions on the titlebars in xfwm?
<knome> judgen, applications » settings » window manager » tab "style", see "button layout"
<knome> oh
<knome> mouse buttons
<knome> sorry...
<knome> no, i don't think that's possible
<judgen> yeah the mouse buttons
<judgen> ouch
<knome> judgen, feel free to add a feature request in the xfce bugzilla so that can be discussed, but i'm not sure if the developers are willing to execute that
<judgen> ok, i will.I found the feature very helpful for me back when i used to use kde3
<schlaftier> judgen: I'd second this feature request, I just realised it would be nice to be able to map "maximise vertically" to a mouse button
<judgen> yeah, that would be lovely
<judgen> i like to have "lower window" on the second button.
<schlaftier> You can define keyboard shortcut for all of these actions, so it shouldn't be hard to implement
<knome> schlaftier, feel free to second the feature request on xfce bugzilla, two people requesting something is more than oen
<schlaftier> knome: that's what I thought
<siddhion_> hey. i have a Transmission connection that goes up and down. It says my port is closed. I went to the Transmission port forwarding guide and it says I should disable my firewall. I am using a router so it should be safe (as the guide says) but is that REALLY safe?
<knome> siddhion_, just open the specific port
<judgen> i cant find a feature request section. only bug reports..
<knome> judgen, file a bug. there should be a way to mark it as a feature request and if not, just write what you want in the description, and it will be handled as a feature request
<knome> judgen, you can additionally paste me the link and i can forward that to the developers just to be sure
<siddhion_> knome: i see. so would i enter 'ufw allow tcp/51413' ?
<slow-motion> n8
<siddhion_> knome: or is 'ufw allow 51413' ok?
<knome> siddhion_, i don't know tbh
<siddhion_> knome: ok, thanks anyways.
<judgen> knome, http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6532
<knome> judgen, cheers
<schlaftier> judgen: Thanks judgen, I will comment on your request :)
<judgen> nice
<judgen> thanks
<schlaftier> judgen: Thanks again for submitting, I wrote a comment
<judgen> i saw =D
#xubuntu 2010-06-29
<Venim> anyone know where the xfce session files are stored?
<Venim> i'm trying to get the command I set up for a "run at startup" from my old install
<robertzaccour> is ubuntu switching to gnome shell in maverick?
<robertzaccour> anyone here?
<Raggs> yep
<robertzaccour> i left too soon?
<Raggs> well, i did answer you, then you left
<pleia2> robertzaccour: you're in the Xubuntu channel which uses XFCE, not Gnome as a desktop environment, you're probably better off asking in a regular Ubuntu channel :)
<Raggs> xfce rocks
<pleia2> +1
<robertzaccour> I'm starting to think so. if shell is the future of gnome, then xfce count me in
<pleia2> last I heard it wouldn't be default (but it would be in the repos), but it's been a few months since I've kept up
<robertzaccour> still, it seems to be the future of it
<Raggs> embrace the future
<robertzaccour> i wonder if xubuntu maverick will have a new theme
<robertzaccour> the current one is great
<robertzaccour> oh, i tried to use the android os, it wouldn't boot up the live session
<Raggs> LC I am using buntu
<robertzaccour> does xubuntu have the window buttons on the left side?
<pleia2> robertzaccour: no
<robertzaccour> will there be Xubuntu distros for the next several years?
<Raggs> robertzaccour, hard to know what will happen in a couple years isnt it?
<robertzaccour> yes true
<Raggs> but of course
<slow-motion> hi
<slow-motion> re
<giampiero> Hello. How can I show registry file?
<knome> giampiero, by registry file, you mean what?
<giampiero> The log file showing error messages at startup.
<knome> giampiero, see in /var/log/
<giampiero> I see plenty of files. Which one should I open?
<knome> what are you looking for?
<giampiero> Error messages at startup.
<knome> which error messages?
<knome> what about looking at boot.log?
<giampiero> The ones the pc prompts for too short to read them.
<knome> different things are logged in different places
<moetunes> try /var/log/syslog
<giampiero> Is there an application allowing to handle them?
<knome> handle? you mean read?
<giampiero> I get this error message at startup: "rsyslogd-2039: Could no open output file '/dev/xconsole'"
<giampiero> This file doesn't exist. Is it supposed to exist? How can I fix it?
<xubuntu994> equalcunoitalino
<xubuntu994> ce kualko ialiano
<xubuntu994> ????
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu994> vv ringrazzio
<Dr4x> hi there
<Dr4x> i was on ubuntu, i installed xfce i wanted to remove gnome, but now my Wine can't start 3D apps (i dunno why)
<Dr4x> i had to reinstall the nvidia driver but it's still not working any idea?
<slow-motion> hi
<judgen> I need some cool new free games. I dont play fps, but otherwise im open to mostly anything.
<Dr4x> hi, is there any known compatibility problems between xubuntu-desktop and wine + 3D games ?
<Dr4x> coz i had gnome + 3D games working perfectly, i removed the ubuntu-desktop, installed the xubuntu-desktop and it doesn't work anymore :(
<duckslammer> greasings and salivations to all my fine fiends
<duckslammer> can anyone tell me where the setting is that associates file names to applications?  i have just installed open office and it is not being recognized by firefox when i download a .doc file and there is no place in firefox to add a mime type
<duckslammer> hello?
<likemindead> You want it to be associated with OOo?
<duckslammer> yes
<likemindead> That would be cool. I've always thought about it, but never bothered to do anything about it.
<duckslammer> can't think how to describe this so i could google it
<duckslammer> i've just upgraded to 10.04 - in previous version the installation would set it up automatically
<likemindead> I think I've got it sorted.
<duckslammer> ?
<likemindead> Right-click on a .doc file, "Open With Other Application" & then click the default box at the bottom before you select OOo.
<duckslammer> ok but will taht add it to firefox's mime types?
<likemindead> Don't know about that.
<likemindead> What about Firefox Preferences>Applications ?
<duckslammer> went there - there's not a way to add to it
<duckslammer> although there are examples of adding to it in the firefox docs, there isn't an option in the linux version of firefox to do it
<duckslammer> apparently you do it on mac and windows
<likemindead> Hmm...
<duckslammer> thunar does know about OO but firefox doesn't
<duckslammer> maybe i need to reload firefox
<duckslammer> that was it -- ok, problem solved - but i wish i could find a way to add mime types
<duckslammer> ok, irc question: how do you register a nick?
<likemindead> http://linuxbasics.org/irc/how_to_register_an_irc-nickname
<kpel> hi. do you also get a message from software updater that there is a new dpkg package but it cannot be authenticated?
<kpel> i'm using xubuntu 10.04 LTS
<likemindead> Try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a Terminal, kpel.
<kpel> likemindead: before i do that, can you please check if you see this problem if you have set the updater to pick up proposed updates?
<likemindead> I've never really used the update manager GUI. I just do everything in the Terminal. What do you want me to check, exactly?
<kpel> you know how you have control over what sort of updates you should notified? like security fixes, recommended updates, proposed updates etc
<likemindead> Right.
<Sysi> iirc that happened to me, i just installed updates in terminal if gui didn't offer workaroun
<kpel> i was wondering if this problem occurs because the dpkg package in question is a proposed update i.e. part of lucid-proposed, not of lucid-security or lucid-updates
<kpel> likemindead: this is the url to the bug that this new package is supposed to fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/570805
<kpel> perhaps they did something wrong with the package signing
<kpel> i'll post a comment there as soon as i make a Launchpad account
<kpel> Sysi: the gui allows me to override the warning about the authentication. wht i am trying to find out is if someone is doing something naught (e.g. a server may have been compromised) or if this is just human error
<Sysi> i trust to ubuntu servers and installation media
<Sysi> it's nothing like random websites of win-software
<kpel> Sysi: true. unfortunately in the past a debian server was compromised and was modified to serve trojaned versions of a certain package every Nth request for download. So it is not impossible for something similar to happen with a popular distro.
<Sysi> right
<kpel> most likely this specific issue is a problem with the auth keys but it's better to be sure. I added a comment to the bug report.
<kpel> Sysi: yep. google it if you like. you'll find that even openbsd.org got compromised and was serving trojaned OpenSSH packages. But that was years ago.
<Sysi> (openbsd :DD)
<kpel> yeap. they have a good history regarding security but evidently they are not perfect.
<cdoublejj> is installing fluxbox as easy as synaptics manager and then logging out and choosing fluxbox?
<cdoublejj> as i understand xfce would be like having na extra program
<cdoublejj> and after logon it wouls use lfuxbox
<cdoublejj> i'm a some what newb
<Sysi> it's like you described
<cdoublejj> wow
<Sysi> if you choose fluxbox, xfce isn't used
<cdoublejj> never done any major mods/changes to *ubuntu
<cdoublejj> do i need fluxconf too?
<cdoublejj> or is it just supplemental
<Kiana> Hello. I have trouble finding a working driver for my graphics card VIA P4M800Pro [S3 UniChrome Pro]. Is it actually supported? All drivers I tried on Xubuntu yesterday only allowed vga. Now on OpenSUSE it isn' t any different
#xubuntu 2010-06-30
<slow-motion> n8
<Kiana> Conclusion: use gnome desktop instead of Xfce (xorg drivers for S3 UniChrome Pro are outdated: at least 5 kernels old)
<Kiana> bye
<cdoublejj|afk> whats the wine repository apt line for xubunut 9.04?
<bazhang> cdoublejj|afk, check in #winehq
<cdoublejj|afk> thanks
<kr4zy10> whats the diff b/w unbuntu and xunbuntu
<bazhang> xfce4 and gnome, as well as certain apps
<kr4zy10> ok, thanks
<sambaDwol> hello
<_Techie_> hello sambaDwol
<sambaDwol> i'm a newer or a newbie of xubuntu and i count on your help for improve
<_Techie_> glad to hear sambaDwol, i hope my fellow #xubuntu users and i can be of help to you
<Raggs> hi _Techie_
<_Techie_> heya Raggs
<sambaDwol> i can't continue my XChat IRC configuration cause i don't what to put in  Nickserv password and Server password.  Do i have to create mine or they already exist?
<_Techie_> dont bother about nixkserv and server password untill you have registed a desired nickname
<_Techie_> nickserv*
<sambaDwol> ok, but i think i've already a desired nickname
<sambaDwol> So i have to create mine, _Techie_, or they already exist
<_Techie_> you will have to create it
<sambaDwol> or i can connect by using a different name by connection?
<_Techie_> just stick to the basics to start with
<sambaDwol> I think i'm doing well for my first use of an IRC channel
<sambaDwol> OK
<sambaDwol> Are you an developper, _Techie_
<_Techie_> no
<sambaDwol> ok
<_Techie_> im just a regular computer tech
<sambaDwol> I wanna become a C developper
<sambaDwol> I'm a comuter technician too
<sambaDwol> but i was on windows
<sambaDwol> now i fall in love for gnu/linux
<_Techie_> i work with linux windows and mac, i started out working with windows and started to use linux as a hobby and its gone places from there
<sambaDwol> sometimes i find some failures on linux and i don't know how to resolve them
<sambaDwol> but i use it well i think cause i'm helped by people on the net
<_Techie_> sambaDwol, with a bit of knowledge and experience you will be able to overcome these failures
<sambaDwol> I really hope so
<_Techie_> and maybe one day you may choose to help out others in this channel as many others have chosen to do
<sambaDwol> by example sometimes my panel disappear and i don't know what to do for seeing it again
<_Techie_> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<_Techie_> we get that one alot
<_Techie_> anyway, im gonna go watch some music videos, ill be back later
<sambaDwol>  if i need to see how much computers are connected on the same network with me, do oblige i configure the samba
<sambaDwol> good bye every body, you know that we must sleep
<robertzaccour> will there be a new theme for maverick?
<robertzaccour> the current one is great, can't imagine it being much better
<__Techie__> http://s2.myradiostream.com/34364.htm
<__Techie__> im broadcasting live, feel free to listen in
<__Techie__> BALSAQ!!!!
<robertzaccour> lets just pretend balsaq is your last name haha
<bazhang> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> just testing, my apologies
<Niglop> does anybody recognize this icon pack? http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/894/1277853924822.png
<robertzaccour> i made my own chat
<robertzaccour> http://xat.com/linuxtechies
<sagar> i have execute for certain file formats in xubuntu can anyone tell me how to change it to be non executable at double clicks
<xubuntu287> hi
<xubuntu287> anyone out there?
<ping__luce> hi. I installed wicd, and then removed it with apt-get. after doing that I cannot restore the network manager icon on the xfce-panel. what could I do ? thanks
<bazhang> ping__luce, wicd removes network manager iirc, tried reinstalling it?
<ping__luce> bazhang: network-manager-gnome is installed. I can launch the applet that edits the connections (nm-applet) but I can't see the status of the connections
<ping__luce> which is shown in the icon I just said
<bazhang> ping__luce, not sure, I generally do it via the command line
<bazhang> is this wireless or wired
<ping__luce> bazhang: it's a mobile usb. through command line, how can I enable it ? it's on ttyUSB0
<ping__luce> and it's correctly configured
<bazhang> ping__luce, it shows up in ifconfig and iwconfig?
<ping__luce> bazhang: no.
<bazhang> something like wlan0 ath0 or the like
<ping__luce> bazhang: no
<ping__luce> I only see eth0 and lo
<bazhang> then it does not have the correct drivers I suspect. what chipset for that NIC lsusb to check
<ping__luce> bazhang: I'm pretty sure that the drivers are correct
<bazhang> ping__luce, yet it does not show up in ifconfig? that's a first for me then
<ping__luce> bazhang: ID 0b3c:c000
<bazhang> ping__luce, and a netsearch of that ID provides what?
<ping__luce> bazhang:
<ping__luce> # This udev rule automatically eject the virtual USB CD-ROM drive when connecting the Olivetti Data Card 100 HSDPA modem
<ping__luce> KERNEL=="sr[0-9]",SYSFS{idVendor}=="0b3c",SYSFS{idProduct}=="c700",SYMLINK="GKxdatacarddisk",RUN+="/usr/bin/eject -s %k"
<ping__luce> and that:
<ping__luce> # This udev rule automatically loads the usbserial kernel module for the Olivetti Data Card 100 HSDPA Modem
<ping__luce> SYSFS{idVendor}=="0b3c",SYSFS{idProduct}=="c000",RUN+="/sbin/modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0b3c product=0xc000"
<ping__luce> (I edited:  sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/10-OLIdatacarddisk.rules and sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/11-OLIdatacardmodules.rules)
<ping__luce> I'm running xubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> that's a mouse
<ping__luce> bazhang: ... no
<bazhang> wireless modem is what you meant, not a wireless usb NIC device
<bazhang> try the package usb-modeswitch
<bazhang> !info usb-modeswitch
<ubottu> usb-modeswitch (source: usb-modeswitch): mode switching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0-2 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 136 kB
<bazhang> they're still patching the kernel to support that
<ping__luce> bazhang: so what could I do?
<bazhang> try the package usb-modeswitch
<bazhang> just a month ago the kernel developers were discussing a patch for that device
<ping__luce> bazhang: and after having installed this package?
<bazhang> ie the Linux kernel developers (not Ubuntu)
<bazhang> ping__luce, there are a couple of google links on how to patch the kernel for that device
<bazhang> ping__luce, its seems it is quite new and not yet supported without some serious workarounds
<ping__luce> bazhang: but after installing usb-modeswitch what I have to do?
<bazhang> ping__luce, just a suggestion, one of the links on patching the kernel suggested installing that
<bazhang> and hope your changes work out
<ping__luce> I see. thanks
<bazhang> http://tinyurl.com/2feannl
<ping__luce> bazhang: but this means that I have to recompile the kernel, right ?
<bazhang> ping__luce, you see by that link that its a more recent kernel, right?
<ping__luce> bazhang: I don't know that
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.22.23 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ping__luce> bazhang: my kernl is 2.6.32-21-generic
<bazhang> 2-6-34 is what they are referencing
<bazhang> ie full kernel inclusion in either 33 or 34
<ping__luce> bazhang: I see. so, what I have to do? I have to install a new patched kernel?
<bazhang> ping__luce, for the time being it would seem so. I would try another device if you have one as that would be a much easier workaround while waiting for the inclusion in the kernel
<bazhang> but that's entirely up to you
<ping__luce> bazhang: I don't have another device
<ping__luce> in addition, a lot of people used that device on 9.04 and it worked
<bazhang> ping__luce, I would check the ubuntuforums then, if you wish I will take a look as well
<bazhang> the e220?
<ping__luce> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> model number
<ping__luce> I already checked ubuntuforums . And I found guide for installing this device on 9.04 .
<ping__luce> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0b3c:c000 Olivetti Techcenter
<bazhang> and the model number was ?
<bazhang> ie on the box it came in, or on the device itself
<ping__luce> bazhang: OLICARD100
<ping__luce> (I only have model  name)
<bazhang> http://www.witchcityweb.com/275/how-to-install-linux-on-a-stick-tim-olivetti-100/ from this?
<ping__luce> bazhang: exactly
<bazhang> well it apparently worked up to 9.10 ; perhaps a bug report for Lucid 10.04 is in order
<ping__luce> but now I'm seeing that there are some instruction added
<ping__luce> let's try
<bazhang> the instructions say sudo gedit which is incorrect, btw; it should be gksudo gedit
<Sysi> (xubuntu has mousepad by default)
<bazhang> gskudo mousepad ?
<bazhang> err gksudo mousepad?
<Sysi> that
<bazhang> thanks Sysi
<Sysi> ping__luce: have you had connection to internet with that modem?
<Sysi> with lucid
<Sysi> if you start nm-applet in terminal, does it give error?
<ping__luce> Sysi: I can launch nm-applet and it does not give me errors. I never had connection to internet with that modem
<Sysi> mmh
<ping__luce> but the major problem is that I cannot see the connections icon anymore!
<ping__luce> when I launch wvdial --> Cannot open / dev/ttyUSB0: No such file or directory
<ping__luce> well. finally I solved all. but now this problem remains: the network manager applet doesn't show automatically, after boot. what could I do?
<bazhang> ping__luce, care to share how you solved it?
<ping__luce> bazhang: it's absurd to say. I had to check "connect automatically".
<bazhang> ping__luce, okay nice; glad it was that simple
<ping__luce> bazhang: yes, but surely there's a bug
<bazhang> ping__luce, could well be
<ping__luce> because it's not a normal procedure
<ping__luce> anyway, how can I restore this damned icon? after installing wicd, it disappeared
<ping__luce> and there's no way to restore it
<bazhang> the notification area is there?
<ping__luce> yesd
<ping__luce> bazhang: the problem is that this notification area seems damaged and I can't remove it
<generalsnus> Hi all!, need some wifi help here.  Installed 10.04 on a old laptop with a pcmcia 11mb wifi card, o2 micro.. seems to work.. i can see my AP.. but it wont connect.. just sitting there thinking for a few min, and goes back to disconnected. i have even tried to turn off all wireless security on AP aswell.
<kthakore> hi I am having trouble with my radeon card
<kthakore> radeon_texture.c:86: radeonFreeTexImageData: Assertion `!image->base.Data' failed.
<Niglop> how can I edit my rick click menu?
<nicofs> how can i listen to what my microphone is recording in real time?
<Niglop> how can I edit my rick click menu?
<Sysi> Niglop: be patient
<Sysi> AFAIK it's not possible anymore in other way that modifying xml files
 * Niglop is back (gone 06:56:33)
<Niglop> its not letting me right click my desktop?
<Sysi> (using public away isn't good internet behaviour)
<nicofs> how can i listen to what my microphone is recording in real time?
<slow-motion> hi
<Niglop> its not letting me right click my desktop on this user
<Niglop> any clues why?
<Sysi> see desktop settings
<Niglop> lol what part of it?
<Sysi> the most right tab iirc
<Niglop> where are desktop settings
<Niglop> Sysi>
<Niglop> where are desktop settings
<Sysi> menu → settings → desktop
<Niglop> theres no iirc tab
<Niglop> just background menus and icons
<Niglop> Sysi>
<Niglop> theres no iirc tab
<Niglop> just background menus and icons
<Sysi> iirc stands for "if i remember correctly"
<Sysi> my bad, didn't write it uppercase
<Niglop> o
<Niglop> thats the icons tab L
<Niglop> nothing there Sysi
<Sysi> try menus
<duckslammer> anybody here familiar with sendmail configuration?  i have a simple question
<fbxxkl> Does anyone here have experience with ubuntu studio I am having trouble getting it to install/partition my SATA Raid0 Striped disks.
<Sysi> this isn't channel for ubuntu studio
<fbxxkl> well I thought i might ask since ubuntu studio is pretty quiet
<fbxxkl> people here are generally very helpful (and knowledgable)
<Sysi> did you wait longer than 3 minutes? :p
<fbxxkl> 2 minutes 58 seconds? :P
<Sysi> #ubuntu would be better than this maybe
<fbxxkl> ok. thanks
<fbxxkl> Thanks Sysi
<Sysi> np
<Sysi> seems that livecd don't like raid
<fbxxkl> where do you see that?
<Sysi> google
<fbxxkl> I hate google.  They know everything :P
<Sysi> imo it's not as good as used to
<fbxxkl> its very ad driven
<fbxxkl> hmm it says on the Ubuntu-Studio site that I am supposed to be able to do LVM/Raid installation
<fbxxkl> or I should say LVM and/or raid partitioning
<fbxxkl> does that mean software raid Sysi?
<Sysi> i don't know
<fbxxkl> time to see if it partitions with out raid set up
<fbxxkl> thanks again for chatting
<duckslammer> greets, i am having a problem with window placement on one particular app: when the pdf viewer launches, the window is positioned so the right side is off the edge of the desktop, and the window cannot be moved.  i'm getting around it by using the button on the left side of the window to maximize, which works, but it's a pain to have to do that every time.  how do i set the default to put the window in the middle of my workspace?
 * duckslammer .
<TheSheep> duckslammer: try moving it by holding alt and dragging the window
<TheSheep> duckslammer: it rememebers the last position
<duckslammer> a tip in the jar for TheSheep
<Guest60860> Hi -- I am trying to solve this error: Makefile:159: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again. Stop.
<Guest60860> Can I use Ubuntu Software Center to install "Linux kernel sources" ?
<Guest60860> If yes, what should I search for ?
<Guest60860> If not :)
<Guest60860> I am using XUbuntu v10.04
<TheSheep> I guess you need to use synaptic
<TheSheep> in system->synaptic packagae manager
<Sysi> linux-headers
<Guest60860> got it thank you
<Guest60860> can you help me which headers to choose: ...2.6.32-22-386 or 2.6.32-22-generic-pae ?
<Guest60860> this is a Thinkpad T43 -- 32 bit machine (5-6 years old)
<Sysi> uname -a
<Guest60860> Linux plfalxl100 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Sysi> not PAE
<Guest60860> thanks
<nicofs> how can i listen to what my microphone is recording in real time?
<bababopper> Is bluetooth installed by default or should I just install bluez?
<likemindead> Bluetooth should be there by default.
<subspider> bababopper, i had to install it on mine
<likemindead> Ah, I guess I'm wrong, it's not included by default in Xubuntu.
<subspider> bababopper, if you using bloutooth for developing you should install deve packge
<likemindead> I'm guessing gnome-bluetooth is the package to install.
<bababopper> I just need it for a bluetooth mouse
<subspider> ok bababopper go to console and type sudo apt-get install blueman
<subspider> after that you should have your icon next to clock
<subspider> :)
<subspider> does anyone knows how to edit you bash profile on xubuntu
<subspider> ??
<bababopper> thanks
<subspider> you welcome
<Sysi> subspider: there are .bashrc and .profile in home folder
<bababopper> do you just edit your .bashrc file
<nicofs> how can i listen to what my microphone is recording in real time?
<Sysi> no not, .profile
<likemindead> I'd install audacity, nicofs.
<subspider> thanks Sysi how are you by the way
<subspider> ??
<Sysi> summer holiday, weather is nice
<subspider> hahahaha nice Sysi i'm from portugal it's freackyng hot
<nicofs> likemindead: how does that help me? i don't want to record... i want to "amplify"
<subspider> hey Sysi how it's possible do edit
<subspider> :S
<Sysi> subspider: i'd try google, not done that really
<duckslammer> can anyone answer a questrion about an apt-get error?
<Sysi> try
<duckslammer> i'm trying to add some packages and getting a ton of errors, particularly "ebconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" - I am not running another instance of a package manager so far as I know - where would i find the lockfile and can i safely delete it?
<nicofs> How can i use my pc to amplify my microphone?
<duckslammer> Sysi: i found a reference to this on bugs.launchpad.net - it is a known bug - someone recommended deleting all the files in /var/cache/debconf - i'm not familiar with this system, what are the dangers and implications of doing that?
<Sysi> i don't know either
<duckslammer> there's a lot of info in those files about installed packages.  apparently there isn't a lockfile that can be deleted, and the problem is caused by an update that didn't complete
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<slow-motion> bye
<nicofs> How can i use my pc to amplify my microphone?
<bababopper> nicofs without having a very nice soundcard you would probably just add distortion.
<nicofs> well... it would be nice if i could at least hear the mic while recording. i can't speak for linux. but with windows it was possible up to win2000. apart from that is my mic active.
<bababopper> You haven't tried your mic in xubuntu yet?
<nicofs> what exactly do you mean by try?
<bababopper> Installing xubuntu and plugging your mic into the mic port on your computer.
<bababopper> or any other linux distro
<nicofs> well... xubuntu is installed. mic is plugged in. and in audacity i can record.
<nicofs> in ubuntu it worked as well.
<bababopper> It's just not loud enough for you?
<nicofs> i want to hear it WHILE recording. i need to set it to some sort of play through.
<nicofs> i don't want "stop motion", i.e. record, stop, play. i want "speak into mic" --> "what i say out of speaker".
<bababopper> Have you tried changing the setting under Recording called Software Playthrough in audacity
<nicofs> hang on, will do
<nicofs> ok... works. BUT is slightly delayed and a bit too much for my pcs capacities... i was more looking for a "system setting" way of doing it. as ist was possible some time ago...
<nicofs> it used to be just a box to tick in the sound settings... i'm looking for something like the old windows sound mixer with options "Master", "Sound", "MIDI", "Line-In", "Microphone" - where i just had to unmute the mic to hear it.
<bababopper> Have you tried using mixer in the multimedia menu
<nicofs> it has "master" - the only option.
<bababopper> You should be able to add other options when you click select controls
<nicofs> master. only option
<nicofs> How can i use my pc to amplify my microphone? i don't want "stop motion", i.e. record, stop, play. what i want is "speak into mic" --> "what i say out of speaker" (instantly; hardware play through it was called, i guess). otherwise, microphone (recording) and sound (play audio files) work.
<Sysi> i don't know how actually do it or if it's even possible, but set up totem or something and put your mic as input
<Sysi> you could ask from other channels, repeating ere propably doesn't help much
<nicofs> been repeating in other channels for quite some time now^^
<Sysi> :P
<clao> Hello. Im having some problem now with the grub video mode, just for the booting part, X works fine. I was usually able to use vga=794 (1024x768, or something like that), but now i can only use the 80x60 video modes, i guess no framebruffer available, but it used to be. Here are some of the interesting bits that i got from the 'hwinfo' command: http://pastebin.com/25T4RGQZ
<clao> Please notice that there are two outputs for monitor, the second one appears to be theone that grub is seeing. Acording to the other monitor part, and the videocard part, i have should be able to have the other, wider video modes functuional for booting time, right? i remmeber i had before...
<moetunes> clao: in /etc/default/grub is the line   GRUB_GFXMODE=   uncommented and what is the res there?
<clao> i have no such file
<moetunes> clao: which xubuntu version r you using?
<clao> 10.4
<moetunes> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<clao> okay, time to read, tahnks
<clao> hmm, i don't think i have grub2, should i install it?
<moetunes> clao: if you are using 10.04 you have grub2
<moetunes> "ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic."
<clao> but i cant find any of the grub configuration files
<clao> well, any of the grub2
<TheSheep> /etc/default/grub
<moetunes> he said it wasn't there TheSheep
<clao> synaptic does show me grub-pc, as package that isnt installed
<clao> grub --version ->  grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<clao> ok, so I selected grub-pc to install in synaptic and its going to remove grub...
<clao> should i allow it?
<clao> ah, working, great, thanks
<Renovatio> hi there, i istalled xubuntu today but i'm having problems with audio. can someone help me?
<totoro> do you use alsa?
<Renovatio> i don't know, it is as cd istalled it
<totoro> hmmmm, hold on let me get on xfce
<Renovatio> ?
<ridin> Renovatio, not sure where to find it, sorry :(
<Renovatio> ok ridin
<clao> ok, now, another prob, if i have gdm2 installed, can i remove gdm?
<clao> i installed gdm2 per launchpad instructions, but it said nothjing about remoding gdm, and now i have some problem with login screen, it should be disabled but it is always reseting itself to enabled everytime a reboot the pc
<duckslammer> cany anyone advise about MTAs?
<dr4x> can somebody help me i have no sound in my xubuntu freshly installed
<gNewPower> Hi! Does Xubuntu use a different version of X than Ubuntu?  I am asking this because my upgrade of Ubuntu to 10.04 has crashed my X config, but the Xubuntu live-CD works *perfectly* without using any Nvidia drivers.
<xubuntu388> HEY fellas and ladies,  have just downloaded and installed xubuntu onto my old netbook and it has given it a whole new outlook on its life which i thought was over lol
<xubuntu388> HEY fellas and ladies,  have just downloaded and installed xubuntu onto my old netbook and it has given it a whole new outlook on its life which i thought was over lol
<cody-somerville> xubuntu388, Glad to hear.
<xubuntu388> its one of the origional asus netbooks with 512 ram and 4 gig ssd
<bababopper> That is great xubuntu388!
<xubuntu388> was listeninging to Leo Laport on his tech guy show and he was describing it to someone
<xubuntu388> im from northern ireland myself
<xubuntu388> and wite a small tech/general blog if you guys wana go check it out?
<xubuntu388> www.thetechchair.co.uk
<xubuntu388> be back in a minute, need coffee
<TheTechChair> hey guys - how are you all doing?
<TheTechChair> wow - what a chatty bunch you are lol
<cody-somerville> Doing well.
<bababopper> Great. How are you doing?
<TheTechChair> cool, i was speaking to you ther about 10 minutes ago, new to the platform
<TheTechChair> im great thanks
<TheTechChair> loving xubuntu
<TheTechChair> ive just installed it on the original netbook - a 3 year old asus with 512 ram and 4 gig ssd
<TheTechChair> and it is soooo snappy
<TheTechChair> where you all from?
#xubuntu 2010-07-01
<fbxxkl_> Hey everyone. I have a wireless network card installed on my linux machine but its not picking up the device in the network items does anyone know how I can find out if I need to install drivers or what steps I should take
<ridin> fbxxkl_, you should check out #ubuntu , there's more activity there
<ridin> don't leave this channel, also
<fbxxkl_> ok thanks
<leonardo> hi
<ridin> fbxxkl_, ask more than once, probably you'll need to add more detail
<leonardo> new in xubuntu
<leonardo> how can i change the resolution
<ridin> leonardo, wait for a sec
<ridin> leonardo: Applications -> Settings -> Xfce 4 Settings Manager -> Display
<leonardo> yeah a try that
<cdoublejj_> how to i open up the ny win 98 partition in xubuntu, this is a dual boot machine
<leonardo> not work
<cdoublejj_> file system only does my xubuntu partition
<leonardo> only 800x600
<ridin> hmmm, do you have your drivers installed leonardo
<leonardo> in windows yes
<leonardo> in here not
<ridin> hold on
<leonardo> is a dell c600
<cdoublejj_> video drivers are automatic aren't they?
<ridin> leonardo: go to applications -> settings -> hardware drivers
<leonardo> ati mobiliti
<cdoublejj_> my next thought
<ridin> cdoublejj: ask in #ubuntu , more activity
<fbxxkl_> Is there a way to see what devices I have connected. Similar to Hardware Manager in Windows?
<ridin> fbxxkl_ lsmod in the terminal
<fbxxkl_> thanks
<fbxxkl_> I dunno what any of that means
<leonardo> there is an empty box
<ridin> nothing?
<ridin> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cdoublejj_> leonardo empty?
<cdoublejj_> oh i see
<cdoublejj_> they linked you to another way
<leonardo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<leonardo> leonardo@leonardo-laptop:~$ sudo lshw -C video
<leonardo>   *-display UNCLAIMED
<leonardo>        description: VGA compatible controller
<leonardo>        product: Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x
<leonardo>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<leonardo>        physical id: 0
<leonardo>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<leonardo>        version: 02
<leonardo>        width: 32 bits
<leonardo>        clock: 66MHz
<leonardo>        capabilities: agp agp-2.0 pm bus_master cap_list
<leonardo>        configuration: latency=32 mingnt=8
<leonardo>        resources: memory:e8000000-ebffffff(prefetchable) ioport:ec00(size=256) memory:fdffc000-fdffffff memory:e4000000
<leonardo> yes is empty
<ridin> hm
<leonardo> are u there
<leonardo> it can be fix
<ridin> tbh, i'm new to linux also
<ridin> hm
<leonardo> or i better stay with this res
<ridin> i know it can be fixed, just ask a different channel with a bit more activity
<leonardo> ok
<fuyao> that fglrx bug seem to affect me too, im on lucid. when i tries to play a game that requires my ati driver to run well, my computer will go into the occasional 1-3 second freeze rhythm
<fuyao> my ati driver is radeon 200m
<fuyao> thinkpad r51e
<robertzaccour> whats a good media editor?
<robertzaccour> youtube won't display my .ovg video right
<ridin> i've heard avidemux a lot
<mikubuntu> i seem to have googleearth-package 0.5.7 (utility to automatically build Debian package of GE) installed, but i see in synaptic googleearth 5.1.3533.1731 is available.  can someone discuss with me which options i should choose for my ubuntu 10.04 acer laptop?
<mikubuntu> i seem to have googleearth-package 0.5.7 (utility to automatically build Debian package of GE) installed, but i see in synaptic googleearth 5.1.3533.1731 is available.  can someone discuss with me which options i should choose for my ubuntu 10.04 acer laptop?
<slow-motion> hi
<fbxxkl_> Hi, I am trying to set up my pci wireless card does anyone have experience with this and think they could help?
<JKL> my eclipse doesnt recognize ctrl+alt+s. might that be some shortcut in xubuntu? how can i make eclipse to recognize that key compination?
<charlie-tca> JKL: shortcuts in Xubuntu are assigned in Applications -> Settings -> Xfce 4 Settings Manager -> Keyboard or Window Manager.
<charlie-tca> Ctrl+alt+s does not appear in my system
<charlie-tca> !wireless | fbxxkl_
<ubottu> fbxxkl_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fbxxkl_> Thanks charlie-tca, issue resolved
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<JKL> thx charlie-tca, i will have a look
<JKL> charlie-tca: i dont have it neither. what might be the problem ...
<charlie-tca> If it is unassigned in Xubuntu, eclipse set it wrong. You might try adding it to Keyboard shortcuts, as a work around
<slow-motion> bye
<Rogasch> Hello
<Rogasch> can somebody help me out with a problem i do not understand
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rogasch> well i tried to copy some folder in a /usr/share dir but i didnt workt out with a permission excepton
<Rogasch> the thing is, i used sudo as prefix
<Rogasch> someone know this problem?
<Sysi> what you are trying to copy there, why and how?
<Rogasch> i tried to copy a folder with icon stuff from my home
<Sysi> create folder .icons to /home and put icon there, they work then
<Rogasch> ohh and i used the termin with : sudo cp .../ .../ -R
<Sysi> *icons
<Rogasch> yea maybe but i do not understand why the command doesnt work
<Sysi> sudo cp -r ~/folder /usr/share/icons
<Rogasch> ohh sorry i typed it wrong
<Rogasch> but i did it roght on the terminal
<Sysi> does it give some error?
<Rogasch> only permission denied
<Rogasch> but i have another prob that can be connected to this problem
<Rogasch> i tried to chown to the folder i want to copy
<Rogasch> also with sudo
<Rogasch> and also there was es permission denied
<Rogasch> same with chmod
<Rogasch> i thougt sudo is like root for the command
<Rogasch> well it have something to do with sudo. I just tried a simple copy from .../Downloads to .../Temp inside my Homedir
<Rogasch> with sudo it say permission denied and without sudo it worked
<TheSheep> maybe your user doesn't have permission to use sudo? what was the exact command?
<TheSheep> and the exact message
<TheSheep> also, what is the output of 'id' command?
<Rogasch> roman@rosch-pc:~$ sudo cp -r Downloads/Browser\ Downloads/black-white\ 2\ Style\ big/ Temp/
<Rogasch> cp: Aufruf von stat für „Downloads/Browser Downloads/black-white 2 Style big/“ nicht möglich: Permission denied
<Rogasch> sorry it is in german
<Rogasch> but it is all it says
<Rogasch> what do you mean with output of 'id'
<TheSheep> type: id
<TheSheep> press enter
<TheSheep> paste the result
<Rogasch> uid=1000(roman) gid=1000(roman) Gruppen=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),104(fuse),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare),1000(roman)
<charlie-tca> That should have been ~/Temp if Temp is in /home
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: no, he was in ~ already
<Rogasch> yes
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: plus, cp complained about no access to the first directory
<Sysi> try 'sudo -s' and copying in "root shell"
<TheSheep> I know that on solaris home directories are mounted in some funny way that makes root unable to access them
<charlie-tca> TheSheep: but the way that is written, Temp is a root directory, not in /home
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: nonsense
<charlie-tca> You have to use ./Temp or ~/Temp
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: there is a space between / and Temp
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: no
<Rogasch> thats not the point Temp ist a folder i created
<Rogasch> in my homedir
<TheSheep> Rogasch: is your home dir on a network share?
<Rogasch> no
<Sysi> you use xubuntu? :P
<Rogasch> no i use normal ubuntu
<Rogasch> i thougt it makes no difference
<Sysi> hey wait, i had about same issue with black-white 2* themes
<TheSheep> what does 'ls -ald Downloads/Browser\ Downloads/black-white\ 2\ Style\ big/' say?
<Sysi> you have to copy .tar* and extract after that
<Sysi> i don't know what causes it but i had it too
<TheSheep> Sysi: maybe they were tar-ed with og-r?
<Rogasch> same: permission denied
<Sysi> hum?
<Rogasch> ohh wait i was in root shell
<TheSheep> Rogasch: 'ls -ald Downloads' ?
<TheSheep> Rogasch: yeah, do it as root
<Rogasch> ls -ald Downloads/Browser\ Downloads/black-white\ 2\ Style\ big/
<Rogasch> roman@rosch-pc:~$ ls -ald Downloads/
<Rogasch> drwxr-xr-x 1 roman roman 4096 2010-06-28 21:48 Downloads/
 * TheSheep scratches his head
<Rogasch> and as root permission denied
<TheSheep> Rogasch: encrypted home directory?
<Rogasch> yes
<TheSheep> well, that explains it
<TheSheep> what does 'mount | grep Private' say?
<Rogasch> as root: nothing
<Rogasch> also as user
<TheSheep> mount | grep home
<TheSheep> then
<Rogasch> roman@rosch-pc:~$ mount | grep home
<Rogasch> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/roman/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=roman)
<Rogasch> roman@192.168.0.254:/data/Documents/ on /home/roman/Dokumente type fuse.sshfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,max_read=65536,user=roman)
<Rogasch> roman@192.168.0.254:/data/pictures on /home/roman/Bilder type fuse.sshfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,max_read=65536,user=roman)
<Rogasch> roman@192.168.0.254:/mnt/extern_hdd/Download/ on /home/roman/Downloads type fuse.sshfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,max_read=65536,user=roman)
<Rogasch> roman@192.168.0.254:/data/workspaces on /home/roman/workspace type fuse.sshfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,max_read=65536,user=roman)
<Rogasch> roman@192.168.0.254:/data/mindthegaep/ on /home/roman/MindTheGaep type fuse.sshfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,max_read=65536,user=roman)
<TheSheep> argh
<Sysi> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rogasch> sorry guys
<TheSheep> Rogasch: well, ~/Downloads is on an external drive
<TheSheep> Rogasch: and mounted through nfs
<TheSheep> sshfs
<TheSheep> sorry
<Rogasch> yes
<TheSheep> it squashes root
<TheSheep> it wouldn't be good if root from one system had root rights in another system
<Rogasch> how do i realize that?
<TheSheep> so root is not allowed to access network-mounted systems by default
<Rogasch> ahh ok
<Rogasch> that explains it
<Rogasch> shoud i allow the access?
<TheSheep> if you don't need it, no
<TheSheep> copy or move it to some local disk and then copy as root
<Rogasch> yea that sounds easy
<Sysi> TheSheep: i have a lot of respect for your headscratching now
<Rogasch> i really thank you for the help
<TheSheep> Sysi: I had a similar problem with nfs once
<Sysi> we've had that kinda things at school iirc
<Sysi> we have (currently) debian lenny and homes mounted through nfs
<TheSheep> we switched to cifs because of students fooling around with packet sniffing
<Sysi> our users are mostly "omg what linux" rest are in the admin group
<TheSheep> Sysi: we have some that didn't get to be admins because of characterological reasons...
 * charlie-tca thinks between Sysi and TheSheep, all questions can be answered with patience
<Sysi> propably
<slow-motion> hi
<Raggs> hi
<mikubuntu> i seem to have googleearth-package 0.5.7 (utility to automatically build Debian package of GE) installed, but i see in synaptic googleearth 5.1.3533.1731 is available.  can someone discuss with me which options i should choose for my 10.04 acer laptop?
<zus> hello
<_Techie_> hello zus
 * zus nods
<zus> how it going?
<_Techie_> pretty good
<_Techie_> sorting out my student loan today\
<zus> ac is out, its miserable at the moment other than that im good  :)
<_Techie_> which miserable b*****d took the AC out?
<_Techie_> bet it was doug
<_Techie_> sorry, that was my miserable attempt at humour
<zus> lol
<zus> the pipse froze
<zus> pipes *
<_Techie_> anyway, i gotta go work on my rollerblades
<_Techie_> i might be back later
<zus> _Techie_,  alright, i got to get through tons of emails :(
<zus> charlie-tca,  ya around?
<charlie-tca> barely
<zus> how are you?
<charlie-tca> I just moved, and am still trying to get unpacked
<knome> charlie-tca, where to?
<charlie-tca> Back to eastern Idaho
<knome> so where were you meantime?
<charlie-tca> Western Idaho
<knome> okay... ;)
<charlie-tca> You know, moved to eastern Idaho about 4 years ago, moved to western Idaho (5 hours away) about 20 months ago, now moved back to eastern Idaho, about 30 miles from where I was
<knome> hmm
<zus> i've been off an off line since we last talked
<zus> unfortunately i've not done anything since
<charlie-tca> No problem, zus. Just jump right back in. The people in #ubuntu-bugs can give you a hand when I am not available.
<zus> charlie-tca,  aye, but i wasnt on a reliable connection till today. aint nothing worse than trying to learn and getting booted
<charlie-tca> This is true
<zus> so now you see exactly why it'll be hard looking for a mentor  hahaha
<charlie-tca> I should be around a little bit, anyway. Not a problem. I had two people volunteer, even when I said you would be on and off for extended periods of time
<zus> really? shiny!
 * zus smiles 
<knome> mentor what? :)
<charlie-tca> Many of us are just trying to help. We work with you.
<charlie-tca> bug triage
<knome> a-ha
<knome> zus, good luck
<zus> thanks
<zus> well ima finish these emails and i think i'm to film for jokesayers tonight. it's so hot i dont wanna move
<charlie-tca> good luck. I will be around more next week than this one.
<zus> aye take it easy
<clao> ji, mi update manager is giving me the folllowing error: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gdm2setup/gdm2setu/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<clao> i see it has a typo, at ...?gdm2setup/gdm2setup
<clao> i think that is the probelm, how do i fix it?
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-07-02
<Alaric> Hey folks ...  got a new xubuntu install on whith autofs5 isn't working.  mountpoint is prepared, automount is running, showmount -e [host] returns the correct exports ...   anything obvious I'm missing?
<Rocketplumber> I have a question, if anyone can help...
<Rocketplumber> Just installed xubuntu on a laptop, now trying to get the external display VGA output to work.
<Rocketplumber> External monitor says "no siganl", remains blank- I guess my laptop isn't putting anything out.
<Rocketplumber> o how do I persuade it to wake up the VGA port?
<pleia2> Rocketplumber: that can be tricky because there are all kinds of ways laptops handle this, but a few suggestions...
<pleia2> is there a function keep combination on the laptop to send to an external source? (that's what mine has)
<pleia2> might also want to try booting up with vga plugged in, see if it sees it when plugged in from boot
<pleia2> s/keep/key
<Rocketplumber> No function display options other than the default key, and xubuntu doesn't show any display options other thn the default
<Rocketplumber> whoops, that got garbled
<Rocketplumber> XB sees only default monitor, no external devices
<pleia2> ok, so the laptop doesn't have a key to switch to vga/
<pleia2> ?
<Rocketplumber> I guess I'll try booting with VGA pluged in- wish me luck :)
<Rocketplumber> pleia2, no
<pleia2> good luck :)
<pleia2> huh, unusual
<Rocketplumber> ah, wait a minute...
<Rocketplumber> Yes, ther IS a display-thanks pleia
<pleia2> woo, work?
<Rocketplumber> Yep. fn-f5 did it, I never really LOOKED hard at the fn symbols on the kb.
<pleia2> great!
<Rocketplumber> muchas gracias
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<Rocketplumber> ttfn
<patman023> hey all, any guesses on performance of ubuntu vs xubuntu on a 2000-vintage POS dell? p3 sub 1GHz 256 mb ram? client has 0 money (paying in coffee) and I couldnt salvage windows due to HDD slowly dying
<moetunes> I would use a lighter distro on thar patman023 like crunchbang
<moetunes> s/thar/that
<patman023> moetunes, would do but client is ubernoob
<patman023> ie. first pc, and it used to run win2k
<moetunes> patman023: the light disros can be user freindly with some setup first
<patman023> plus im no whiz myself- only 4 months on any *nix
<moetunes> k
<patman023> still learning commline
<moetunes> patman023: xubuntu and ubuntu use about the same resources these days
<moetunes> a minimal install with xfce is still light tho
<moetunes> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pleia2> patman023: is there any way you can put slightly more ram in it? I'm running xubuntu (and ubuntu too) on a 700mhz compaq laptop with 384M ram and it runs ok (watching movies on it right now)
<patman023> nope zero budget
<xman> xubuntu v10.04 -- what is the name of the synaptics package do I need to select to get the kernel source files ?
<noaXess> hello
<noaXess> what need i to install for a minimal xfce4 system on a server? th package xfce4?
<noaXess> i don't need any office or what ever packages.. just a X and minimal xfce4
<slow-motion> hi
<Kangarooo> one day in mail i got this link about bug in xubuntu but i dont understand whats there is.. heres link any one understands? http://extats.blogspot.com/2010/03/annoying-error-message-from-startxfce4.html
<slow-motion> bye
<noaXess> what need i to install for a minimal xfce4 system on a server? th package xfce4?
<noaXess> i don't need any office or what ever packages.. just a X and minimal xfce4
<likemindead> Right, installing xubuntu-desktop will be everything.
<noaXess> likemindead: so just package xfce4.. ok.. thanks..
<likemindead> Yup.
<noaXess> what dm will xfce4 default install? gdm?
<likemindead> Hmm... don't know that it will.
<likemindead> See if it's in the packages included when you "sudo apt-get install xfce4" ?
<noaXess> allready installen.. trying a reboot. and check what happends
<likemindead> Whee! :D
<likemindead> SLiM is a nice alternative. http://slim.berlios.de/
<noaXess> likemindead: so.. i can start it with startx.. that's allwhat i need..
<likemindead> Sure.
<noaXess> in which packages is add-apt-repository?
<fbxxkl> are there any applications that I could use to see statistics about my computer, comparable to speccy or cpuz for windows?  I don't understand a lot of the terminology in terminal yet and something with a GUI would be very helpful
<moetunes> !info lshw-gtk
<ubottu> lshw-gtk (source: lshw): graphical information about hardware configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 02.14-1build1 (lucid), package size 381 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<fbxxkl> Thanks
<Sysi> what do i need to install to get alsamixer show up in xfce4-mixer?
<likemindead> It's there by default for me.
<Sysi> seems that my sound has totally broke after last updates
<pleia2> Sysi: might need to swap which "sound card" in the dropdown menu you're viewing, also click on "select controls" to make sure it's showing you everything
<Sysi> there are just pulseaudios with "fake output"
<Sysi> i try to install more updates and reboot
<pleia2> hrm :\
<Sysi> (i want my system to work, not be linux pro)
<TheSheep> one implies the other
<Sysi> "if you want to (just) use it, you should know how"
<Sysi> i reinstalled alsa-utils and xfce4-mixer, and sfter reboot it works
<Sysi> nouveau error came with new kernel "No native mode, forcing panel scaling"
<Sysi> is that worth fixing/filing bug?
<leonardo> good afternoon
<leonardo> can somebody help me with the resolution in a dell c600 is an old model
<leonardo> i go to the terminal but it runs sudo nano not sudo gedit like ubuntu
<Psilocybin_Elf> sudo apt-get install gedit
<Psilocybin_Elf> gedit doesn't come by default in Xubuntu
<Kangarooo> leonardo: u can use either nano or default in xubuntu mousepad example sudo mousepad /folder/file
<Kangarooo> leonardo: when u see somewhere written geding change that to mousepad
<leonardo> im gong to try it i comeback if not thats means that it works
<leonardo> thanks a lot
<nicofs> hi! is there a tool to control the cpu speed?
<Chaiwalla> hello
<Chaiwalla> for some reason I don't have any sound
<Chaiwalla> someone please help me :-(
#xubuntu 2010-07-03
<fuyao> how do i get ibus for interpid?
<fuyao> and im on interpid because my laptop is old with the ati driver
<TheDoc> hi there is there a command i can use find out what graphics card i have i know its nvidia but not sure as just tried doing 1 install and had to start again
<TheDoc> on xubuntu
<_Techie_> lspci | grep VGA
<TheDoc> thank you
<TheDoc> well i got option of 3 i chose newest one seems it never worked with this card  00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)  it restarted then never loaded sorry being a pain in the butt
<CinGR> anyone using virtualbox?
<_Techie_> i use it occasionaly
<CinGR> perhaps you can help me, i have the puel Vbox and cant get usb to work in it
<Raggs> i am fairly sure that the permissions are right
<_Techie_> did you install it from the repositories
<Raggs> no
<_Techie_> and its not OSE?
<Raggs> yes, PUEL
<Raggs> oh, and guest additions is installed
<_Techie_> hrmm, im not entirely sure whats happening, but just incase you didnt know.. theres a USB menu on the bottom of the virtual display window
<Raggs> yeah, all the devices are greyed out
<Raggs> asking in vbox too
<Raggs> _Techie_, aggravating
<Raggs> hi ron_o
<ron_o> ay
<Raggs> hows it goin?
<ron_o> pretty slow, but even. :)
<Raggs> that can be good
<Raggs> ron_o, know vbox well?
<ron_o> Raggs, no..
<ron_o> I use it only on occasion.
<ron_o> what you trying to do?
<Raggs> get usb to work
<ron_o> Raggs, you can't, Unless you pay.
<ron_o> USB doesn't work on the free version.
<ron_o> Try KVM/QEMU..
<Raggs> ron_o, it is supposed to work in the PUEL version
<ron_o> PUEL?
<Raggs> yeah, not the ose version
<ron_o> You paid?
<ron_o> I don't know what PUEL is.
<Raggs> it is a private eval version,
<Raggs> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/VirtualBox_PUEL
<ron_o> ahh. then I don't know. There's #vbox to go to.
<Raggs> and i am there as well
<Raggs> ron_o, reinstall and it all works
<ron_o> good for you.
<Raggs> i am surprised
<ron_o> yah?
<Raggs> i am not an optimistic person i suppose
<ron_o> with computers, I don't blame you.
<ron_o> who needs to study for weeks to solve one problem.
<ron_o> but computers are DIY.
<ron_o> I can't believe GeekSquads prices for things. Like $300 to install some video card.
<Raggs> ron_o, they are nuts
<ron_o> and for Windows? it's made to almost plug and play.
<Raggs> ron_o, i agree, ubuntu is improving as well
<ron_o> it still has a long way to go, but right now it's stable as can be. I can go months without restarting anything.
<Raggs> ron_o, i suspect i could as well, if this werent a laptop
<ron_o> using vbox on a laptop. Why?
<Raggs> need Xp for school
<Raggs> also need linux
<ron_o> I can't wait for the day when computers are powerful enough you can have 3 OSs running at once without any slowdowns.
<ron_o> yah, I see.
<ron_o> even with my Core2Duo overclocked and 3GB RAM things get slow while running VBox.
<Raggs> linux doesnt need much ramm and XP isnt terrible either
<Raggs> i have XP set with 1 G
<ron_o> well, linux doesn't but my web browsers seem to need a ton of RAM.
<Raggs> that is true
<ron_o> memory leaks galore.
<Raggs> firefox?
<ron_o> But I just upgraded Opera to 10.6.. so we'll see.
<ron_o> I have muliple.. Opera and then Firefox too... mostly firefox for Flash and Javascript.
<_Techie_> ron_o, you will find that firefox comes a RAM whore due to flash, its extremely bulky and not very well done
<MrNaz> so i have to buy a macbook 15". how well is the hardware in the macbooks supported by ubuntu? still patchy?
<Sysi> !macbook | MrNaz
<ubottu> MrNaz: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Sysi> MrNaz: also HW information there
<MrNaz> nice
<MrNaz> thanks
<MrNaz> i feel ashamed even considering an apple product
<MrNaz> dirty
<MrNaz> polluted
<MrNaz> why wont the smell get off my hands
<Sysi> they have nice hardware
<Sysi> i just don't like osx
<MrNaz> they have nice *looking* hardware
<Sysi> also cheap by specs (laptops)
<Sysi> in here finland at least
<Sysi> g2g →
<MrNaz> eh? macbooks are cheap on the specs?
<MrNaz> here in aus they are a 20%+ premium on the hardware along compared to dell
<MrNaz> alonge*
<MrNaz> alone*
<_Techie_> MrNaz, you do realise... you just compared mac to dell... offcourse mac is gonna look good when put up against dell machines
<Sysi> battery life is expensive
<bjorkintosh> so i installed xubuntu by copying everything onto my existing broken installation.
<bjorkintosh> yet  some things remain broken.
<bjorkintosh> is there a repair option?
<bjorkintosh> a direct install would have hosed the existing system so i didn't use it.
<bazhang> bjorkintosh, separate home partition?
<bjorkintosh> heheh. of course not :)
<bazhang> bjorkintosh, back-ups?
<bjorkintosh> the machine in question isn't connected to the intertubes, so i have to handle it very delicately.
<bjorkintosh> not enough harddisks for that :(
<bazhang> bjorkintosh, by copy you mean cp? dd? not clear what exactly your methodology was here
<bjorkintosh> i used cp.
<bazhang> no arguments?
<bjorkintosh> my previous installation wasn't working at all.
<bjorkintosh> so i cp-ed everything to get it working. and it sort-of does.
<bazhang> wonder if you missed the hidden (.) files
<bjorkintosh> except, tweaking anything causes it to fail.
<bjorkintosh> no. i used cp -rR
<bazhang> are you able to make back-ups of any of it at this point?
<bjorkintosh> nah. it's a rather old machine with fairly limited space.
<bjorkintosh> i haven't upgraded any of my hardware in eons...
<bjorkintosh> the data in /home is safe.
<bazhang> any specific error messages you could pastebin?
<bjorkintosh> however, since the machine is no longer connectable to the intertubes (without some hardware upgrades), i'm reluctant to mess with a fresh install.
<bjorkintosh> no errors. it's just 'not quite right'.
<bjorkintosh> a fresh install would work best, but i'm afraid to.
<bazhang> bjorkintosh, absent error messages, not sure how to troubleshoot/advise
<bjorkintosh> yeah. is there no repair disk for xubuntu?
<bjorkintosh> or a repair mode?
<bjorkintosh> i think it's just some errors in /var and /etc
<bazhang> recovery mode? from the grub menu?
<bjorkintosh> hmm. the install CD doesn't show such a thing.
<sambaDwol> hello everybody
<bjorkintosh> eg: the sound which was working just fine, is now b0rked.
<bjorkintosh> things like that.
<bjorkintosh> and gdm is back, even though i want nothing to do with it.
<bjorkintosh> removing it from /init caused the system to hang.
<bjorkintosh> err. /etc/init
<bjorkintosh> after a reboot, it wouldn't work.
<bjorkintosh> X, ie.
<bjorkintosh> it seemed to just hang.
<williamX> hello everybody
<kunsole> hi. I'm looking to buy a netbook.. best candidates I've found are the Asus Eee PC Seashell and Samsung N210..
<kunsole> I was wondering if either one of these is more or lesscompatible with Xubuntu ?
<fuyao> how do i set autostart application on 8.10
<Sysi> (8.10 isn't supported very long anymore)
<Sysi> settings → sesions and startup should have something
<bazhang> its already end of life
<bazhang> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<fuyao> damn
<fuyao> but my laptop can only have 8.10
<fuyao> or the 3D accelaration would not work
<fuyao> i checked session and startup, there is no anything about setting up autostart
<slow-motion> hi
<andy_> ok, so ive done some searching arround the web but nothing seems to work or make sensee. I need to modify a shortcut from the applications menu, but i can seem to understand how to modify the xfce-applications.menu file correctly
<andy_> but just cant get to edit it. I just need for an aplication to be run as root, or atleast for it to ask for root password
<andy_> how can i do this?
<andy_> btw, im using 10.4
<TheSheep> andy_: you can do it by using gksu in front of the command
<andy_> yup, but where do i edit the command line, its definetly not in xfce-applications.menu file
<andy_> but i thnk i know now what to do thanks
<TheSheep> andy_: the applications menu is build from files in /usr/share/applications and ~/.local/share/applications, if you want to modify any of them, just copy it from the first directory to the second and edit -- they are normal text files
<andy_> yeah, just found that way, thanksssssss
<slow-motion> re
<sean-laptop> hello all.. anyone here familiar with running xubunt on thinkpads
<sean-laptop> cause i am trying to get my darn battery meter to show up but the xfce plugin just stays at 50%
<mr_pouit> use xfce4-power-manager and not xfce4-battery-plugin
<sean-laptop> ok
<sean-laptop> wont show it
<sean-laptop> i went to >applications >accessories >powermanagement
<sean-laptop> and it will only show an icon when i plug it in
<sean-laptop> i read that thinkpads are problematic
<sean-laptop> well older ones like mine (T20 series.. 8 years old)
<Sysi> see settings
<Sysi> or well, it should show in any case
<sean-laptop> sorry i meant >settings>power management
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-07-04
<fuyao> my xubuntu is not recognizing my external hard drive
<bjorkintosh> perhaps the external harddrive has been very naughty.
<fuyao> maybe
<fuyao> but seriously, it's not mounting
<fuyao> how do i check?
<_Techie_> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<fuyao> fuyao@fuyao-laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<fuyao> my external drive is a my book 32gb
<fuyao> 320gb
<_Techie_> what format, fat32?
<fuyao>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<fuyao> /dev/sdb1               1       38913   312568641    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<fuyao> i guess so
<_Techie_> sudo mkdir /mnt/USB && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/USB
<fuyao> lemme try that
<fuyao> nothing happens
<fuyao> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/USB': File exists
<fuyao> only this
<_Techie_> oh, i see
<fuyao> wait i got it
<fuyao> nvm
<fuyao> thank you for the help, files inside my drive showed up
<fuyao> man i had a tough day with my xubuntu 8.10, and i was forced to stay with this old version, my old think r51e's video card dont allow me to go to a new system
<fuyao> thinkpad
<_Techie_> fuyao, you should be able to use 10.04 with your thinkpad if you setup an xorg.conf, however this isnt a simple process and i dont really want to have to go through it
<fuyao> yea i tried 10.04 before, it was a disaster with the videocare driver
<fuyao> videocard*
<fuyao> no good 3D accelaration
<fuyao> some games for linux cant run
<fuyao> well i'll figure them out eventually as im learning how to use xubuntu, thank you for the help
<MrNaz> um
<MrNaz> is anyone aware of any major bugs in thunar that causes mouseclicks on files to be ignored when you are fully zoomed out in details view mode ?
<MrNaz> its happened on 3 installations on 2 different machines now
<_Techie_> MrNaz, if my memory serves me correctly, that is a known bug
<MrNaz> ok, just checking
<slow-motion> hi
<Istorm> I just downloaded some updates, probably not looking closely enough at them, but my main user account login just dies, then takes me back to the login screen.
<Istorm> I created a new user, and that appears to be working fine. Actually, better than the main worked it seems. I've tried to isolate the configuration files for the main account, to see if I could just get it to regenerate them, but no luck.
<IStorm> Is there anybody.......out there? LOL
<Kangarooo> IStorm: just ask
<IStorm> Actually, I need to slim down even more. I've had to add some things in places, but I know there is more that can be removed.
<IStorm> I run into EXTREME paging A lot.
<IStorm> I guess what I am asking, is if there is more fluff that I can get rid of?
<IStorm> I would be more than happy with a good link as well.
<Kangarooo> wow with sleng i cant understand and therefore didnt understand whats the problem
<Kangarooo> with places u mean your home folders and there u mean is unneded folders?
<Kangarooo> what is Extreme paging? fluff is unneded stuff im guessing.. yes
<Kangarooo> ?
<IStorm> Sorry about that, I forget what time it is.
<IStorm> Extreme paging is when an applications have to page so much that all the processing time is spent doing that.
<IStorm> OH! "Fluff" is programs that don't need to be running, or even options on some that can reduce how much resources are being used.
<IStorm> Does that answer your question Kangarooo?
<Kangarooo> IStorm: if u dont use chrontab u can remove it programm called cron
<Kangarooo> i know this programm is running no matter if its beeing used or not but after installing its allways autostarting. also autostarted applications can be checked. printer isnt needed then cups programm in autostart decheck. w8 ill find one in my bookmarks about speeding up xubuntu
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: removing cron is a bad idea
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: it's used for system things too
<Kangarooo> TheSheep: is cron by default installed in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> pretty much on every system
<TheSheep> not just ubuntus
<Kangarooo> ouh i was installing it couse thought it isnt.. and when used command cron -e then there was all empty
<TheSheep> although in ubuntus it was supposed to be replaced by upstart
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: cron -e is for your user only
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: there are scripts in etc/cron.d and /etc/cron.daily and such
<TheSheep> for global things
<Kangarooo> can i open them using crontab -e or other? using sudo crontab -e was empty
<TheSheep> no, you can edit them with a text editor
<TheSheep> but you shouldn't change them
<Kangarooo> ah ok IStorm dont delete cron. since u say page file beeing used ram then is needed.. also if ram is low i believe cpu also u have low.. right? heres what startup u can remove http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/22/speed/
<TheSheep> that article is old
<TheSheep> I'd suggest chromium instead of opera today
<TheSheep> and xmss is long dead, use audacious instead
<TheSheep> xmms
<Kangarooo> TheSheep: chromium is faster then google chrome but only they are fast if cpu is fast enough.. if cpu slow then FF will at least load pages..
<Kangarooo> thats what ive experienced.
<IStorm> I don't think I would go after cron right away, but cups is something I'm interested in Kangarooo.
<Kangarooo> ah actually ive tryd also midori and another small webbrowser and they are faster and lighter
<IStorm> TheSheep : You are spot on with the chromium recommendation, opera was faster at first, but I swear it has memory leaks, because if you let it sit for a while, well.....there's no recovering.
<IStorm> Kangarooo : I would really love to know your country. I'm going to guess scandinavia somewhere, but northern europe would be a close second. Based on some of your english. It's good, and I understand you, but I wonder if I'm right about where you live.
<Kangarooo> IStorm: Latvia that can be seen by my ip
<IStorm> Anyway, getting back to the point. Can I manually start cups? I don't even have a printer attached on this machine, and I scarcely use one from here. If I kill it, will I be able to network print?
<TheSheep> hehe, how did they say? "the cute slavic skipping of 'the'"
<TheSheep> IStorm: you can
<TheSheep> IStorm: you can do /etc/init.d/cupsd start
<TheSheep> or with newer ubuntus just 'start cupsd'
<Kangarooo> IStorm: while u dont need printing in startup settings u can uncheck cups
<IStorm> So if I don't have a local, cups can be mothballed.
<IStorm> Hmmm, need to look into the startup settings. I was handling the runlevels by command line.
<IStorm> Kangarooo : I was very close. I didn't hear your accent. I knew a bunch of guys from Sweden from a MUD, and I know how they type english. LOL
<IStorm> TheSheep is right though, your language is slavic, not scandinavian.
<Kangarooo> lol :) i might write sometimes not correct since its very tiring to write in chat.. and since for now this is only way ubuntu comunity comunicates im very tired.. so sometimes ttlers hcnage lpaces but i dont worry since word is beeing read as whole so information still gets to reciever..
<IStorm> You are FINE. I understand you perfectly. I dated a Polish girl who was a LOT worse.
<Kangarooo> i know im fine i even know some sleng and some i can try to understand :) ive used sometimes urban dic
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: it's not about correctness, it's about choices between correct wordings
<TheSheep> IStorm: I'm Polish :P
<IStorm> TheSheep : it's having a little bit of understanding of how the other person's language is put together. Are you Polish-American or do you live in Poland?
<Kangarooo> TheSheep: im thinking about making Ubuntu project in Europe with many countrys involved. so later well meet and see who has less acent :)
<TheSheep> IStorm: native
<TheSheep> IStorm: I suppose it's the effect of talking on the Internet more than irl though
<IStorm> Well, I have to say, Polish women are, on average, the most beautiful.
<IStorm> We have a sister city. Hmmmmm, I have a charmap here somewhere.....
<Kangarooo> i cant believe that.. first time beutifull woman isnt Latvian? this is new for me :)
<Kangarooo> the most beutifull*
<TheSheep> I was really surprised when I went to US and saw that it's not really exaggerated
<Kangarooo> couse allways im hearing that only about Latvian woman
<TheSheep> the only nice girls were asian
<IStorm> Płotsk is our sister city.
<TheSheep> Płock
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> but you get extra points for ł
<IStorm> I knew I was gonna mess that up.
<IStorm> Oh, I'll give you one better. They have a folk-dancing group called Wisła that will be here in my city this next weekend.
<TheSheep> nice
<TheSheep> where is "here"?
<IStorm> I know it's pronounce "Vi swa" though.
<IStorm> Here is Fort Wayne, Indiana, USA.
<IStorm> I've been very close to the group in prior years, and they are just magnificent.
<IStorm> TheSheep : Where do you live in Poland?
<TheSheep> IStorm: Poznań
<TheSheep> IStorm: it's quite a bit from Płock
<TheSheep> gotta run
<IStorm>  It's been a while since I've looked at the geography.
<TheSheep> btw, check out #xubuntu-offtopic
<IStorm> We did get a little off, didn't we.
<Kangarooo> no way :D
<IStorm> Kangarooo : You have to understand that my city has never HAD Latvian girls in it. I don't think I've ever met one, so maybe I spoke too soon.
<Kangarooo> ah yes thats explains. thats the only possible reason i know now :)
<MrNaz> why does my xubuntu cd refuse to boot? is there some special keystroke combination that you have to input?
<MrNaz> i know the cd is good, i can read it fine from the os
<nicofs> is anyone here familiar with mobile broadband? my connection isn't working properly. sometimes i get connected instantly, sometimes the connection only works after trying several times. sometimes it doesn't work at all - yet if i delete the connection and set up a new one sometimes this solves the problem. i just don't see a pattern there. any ideas?
<Kangarooo> MrNaz: in bios set cd to be booting first
<jdef> are there special challenges to installing xubuntu in virtualbox?
<knome> jdef, afaik, should not be, just remember to install the guest appliances
<MrNaz> Kangarooo yes ive done all the usual things
<jdef> knome, thanks
<knome> MrNaz, there's no special key combo - have you checked if the pc can boot from cd's at all?
<MrNaz> yes ive installed other oses on this box
<MrNaz> in fact
<MrNaz> i had xubuntu on it a while ago, then i installed ubuntu, and want to go back to xubuntu
<knome> MrNaz, have you double-checked the checksum?
<MrNaz> of the iso? no i guess i havent...
<MrNaz> but the burning program did verify the burn
<Kangarooo> other guessing MrNaz maybe cd is CD-RW and its overused (20 times rewriting my experience) also md5sum of iso and also disk.. also MrNaz if u have installed xubuntu then u know theres no special key combo. burning programm doesnt verify checksum
<knome> MrNaz, yes - because if you have been able to install xubuntu earlier on this machine and now can't get to the boot menu, it suggests the cd is broken
<knome> Kangarooo, to be exact, a burning program CAN check the checksum, but i don't know if that's by default anywhere and which are the apps can do it
<MrNaz> Kangarooo i dont use cdrw for that reason specifically hehe
<MrNaz> well
<MrNaz> i thought maybe the cd defaulted to first hdd if it found an os there unless a boot from cd key was pressed
<MrNaz> if that's not the case i'll have to keep checking other things
<knome> MrNaz, i'd say try burning another one - the cd could just be a coaster anyway...
<MrNaz> i'll burn another copy of the disc
<MrNaz> yea
<Kangarooo> knome: how? ive allways md5sum myself.. brasero does that? where then brasero gets correct md5sum ?
<knome> Kangarooo, open brasero, see menu edit -> plugins
<knome> Kangarooo, there you have plugins for "file checksum" and "image checksum"
<nicofs> is anyone here familiar with mobile broadband? my connection isn't working properly. sometimes i get connected instantly, sometimes the connection only works after trying several times. sometimes it doesn't work at all - yet if i delete the connection and set up a new one sometimes this solves the problem. i just don't see a pattern there. any ideas?
<knome> nicofs, have you tried it with other devices than your xubuntu pc?
<nicofs> knome: well the device is integrated into the netbook...
<Kangarooo> knome: ok so i have thouse pugins by default checked on. so how they get md5sum is it in iso? and if i remove plugin it will make disk will a lot files burning faster?
<knome> Kangarooo, i don't know how the plugins work, but yes, i'd expect burning to be faster if you disable those plugins
<Kangarooo> *will->with
<knome> nicofs, an eeepc?
<nicofs> knome acer Aspire one 531
<nicofs> knome: sorry... 532
<MrNaz> hmm
<knome> nicofs, maybe try browsing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<MrNaz> it seems i burned the iso image onto a DVD+R
<Kangarooo> +
<MrNaz> they're all just white unmarked discs which is why i didnt notice
<knome> MrNaz, well, clearly, that won't work :P
<MrNaz> however, what's weird is that i did the exact same thing with a winxp cd
<MrNaz> and an iso of a winxp install disc
<MrNaz> which is happily installing now on the PC next to me
<knome> nicofs, also, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<knome> MrNaz, maybe the pc you're on can't boot from dvd :P
<MrNaz> funny that... it's <1 year old while the other one is circa 2006
<MrNaz> meh
<MrNaz> its obviously a night of weirdness
<MrNaz> xubuntu burning to cd now
<MrNaz> ill get this installed and then i'll do to bed
<nicofs> knome: i know that my model is not fully supported but the modem is not mentioned as not working; the thing is, that it seems to be working at random - and i don't know what to do about it. for certain periods it works well and sometimes it just doesn't...
<knome> nicofs, no, sorry, i don't have any special idea
<IStorm> I've just started using Empathy, and I love it. However, it seems there is an issue about sound notifications. I've found the generally accepted fix for it (installing a package, then setting a sound theme), but xfce doesn't seem to support sound themes to the best of my knowledge. Any thoughts?
<knome> IStorm, i don't have experience on empathy myself, but i'm wondering if those sound themes might mean *empathy sound themes* )
<knome> :)
<Kangarooo> IStorm: im guessing sound theme is sound pack for all notifications in Empaty. that has nothing to do with Distro. if themes can be chosen in programm then programm makes that sound hteme run couse they are only for that programm Empaty
<Kangarooo> if its really not working post bug report ill try to confirm it IStorm
<IStorm> Everyone who has said anything about the issue has said, "get sound-theme-freedesktop, then go to preferences->sound->sound theme, and change from ubuntu to default.
<IStorm> Actually, I don't think it needs reported any more than it has been, there are hundreds of noted examples. My assumption is that the programmer calls the gui's sound routines rather than handling it's own. This isn't bad programming, or a bug, with the exception that Xfce doesn't have sound themes.
<MrNaz> wtf
<MrNaz> i just burned a fresh copy
<MrNaz> still wont book
<MrNaz> boot*
<nicofs> how can i change my cpu speed / fan speed?
<moetunes> !info cpufreqd | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: cpufreqd (source: cpufreqd): fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 83 kB, installed size 392 kB
<nicofs> moetunes : thanks
<moetunes> np :]
<nicofs> moetunes: how do i use it?
<moetunes> nicofs: there's a good how to I found - one min
<nicofs> moetunes: no problem, thanks again
<moetunes> nicofs: http://www.go2linux.org/how-to-configure-cpufreqd
<Sysi> afaik kernel should automatically scale cpu frequency
<moetunes> the ondemand governor has been taken out
<nicofs> moetunes: fails at first check... doesn't show loaded modules...
<moetunes> nicofs: you may have to load the module manually or reboot
<nicofs> hmm... i'll go for a rebbot...
<nicofs> moetunes: reboot doesn't help. how would i load them manually?
<moetunes> nicofs: you may need to install the modules - what's in   /lib/modules?
<nicofs> 2.6.32-2x-generic, where x is 1 to 3
<moetunes> nicofs: what does   ls /lib/modules/*/kernel/arch/*/kernel/cpu/cpufreq   return?
<nicofs> e_powersaver.ko and p4-clockmod.ko
<moetunes> nicofs: so   sudo modprobe p4-clockmod
<nicofs> "Device orr resource busy"
<nicofs> moetunes: is there no "click&go" task bar applet?
<moetunes> nicofs: not as far as I know - there might be
<moetunes> try   sudo service cpufreqd stop &&  sudo modprobe p4-clockmod && sudo service cpufreqd start
<nicofs> moetunes *sigh* i really like linux... but it always turns out to be connected to work and trouble... UMTS not working, card reader not working, cpu not adjustable... if i had to give customer advice i'd have to advice against it...
<nicofs> "device or resource busy"
<Sysi> it's (too) much about your hardware :|
<Sysi> (if you're comparing to windows it don't often work either, at least easily)
<nicofs> i mean... a cpu clocking applet is integrated in ubuntu but not in xubuntu? why?
<Sysi> it used to be
<nicofs> and that ubuntu one is worse than windows live ID
<Sysi> propably it's about xfce development
<Sysi> can you *do* something with win live?
<Sysi> this is offtopic btw.
<nicofs> what help is ubuntu one other than infecting my pidgin?
<Sysi> idk, never even tried it
<nicofs> yes it is... but apparently we are not interrupting anyone else.. and i have given up on improving my netbook for today...
<Sysi> if you think ubuntu is "hard" try arch :P
<Sysi> my opinion is, that linux don't always work but when it does it's definateky the best
<nicofs> certainly... but try to get it to work... if you have "exotic" needs like mobile broadband...
<Sysi> working well for me :P
<nicofs> well, mine is on random...
<nicofs> i haven't found out yet on what pattern it is - or is not - working...
<Sysi> osx could "just work" but always when i try it i start banging my head to desk at some point
<moetunes> good luck nicofs
<nicofs> i am a student of informatics... but somehow they don't teach us how to get things going...
<Sysi> i've learned from google and my debian friend
<nicofs> but i could cite 4 ways to sort strings in Haskell, ADA and Java...
<Sysi> i don't really know even HTML
<nicofs> why would anyone need to know that... WYSIWYG-Editors do that...
<Sysi> all of them i know suck pretty much
<nicofs> and nowadays websites (annoyingly) are either flash or javascript anyway so that they use up 50% CPU instantly...
<nicofs> 4 years ago, i would have laughed at anyone who told me that 1,6GHz are not enough to surf the internet...
<Sysi> i can't browse web even with this 2.4 dual without adblock very well
<nicofs> that's what i mean... it's terrible... and in most cases it would be perfectly ok without flash/java
<Sysi> i hate when i cannot use tabs because of those
<nicofs> looking for a fast and lightweight browser? well... might as well look for a whool-and-milk-giving pig that can lay eggs...
<Kangarooo> nicofs: Sysi: i can confirm this.. thats wery sad but on windows i was able to that very well.. i hope that this gets fixed very fast. problem is that something is working too slow.. too long way for code to load programms.. :(
<Sysi> hope lies in html5
<Sysi> flash don't work well os osx either :)
<Kangarooo> actually i can recomend midori and another i forgot very fast both but i dont use them couse i wand addons..
<Kangarooo> Sysi: that makes me hapier :)
<nicofs> it's going wrong everywhere... hardware companies don't support linux... websites are overloaded with code/flash... browsers become bigger and bigger...
<Kangarooo> nicofs: even bigger doesnt make them slower in windows.. bad is that they are unresponsive in linux- not very fast..
<nicofs> i'm happy that at least IRC is still being used... at least that's lightweight and efficient...
<Kangarooo> im guessing problem is maybe in xorg or in kernel .. i dont know how they work just guessing
<Sysi> progress isn't for good direction for many times
<Sysi> but many things do are easier now
<Kangarooo> also progress is going a little wrong.. geforce fx 5500 is working badder after 10.04 update..
<nicofs> but most people are just happy the way it is or don't bother - they just go and buy the next quad-core intel i-something, use the latest windows and so on...
<nicofs> why should 1,6GHz not be enough?
<Kangarooo> ive seen many older cards getting unsuported.. like deleted from kernel
<Sysi> Kangarooo: afaik that happened to most of nvidias
<Sysi> even worse with newer :S
<nicofs> they have to remove things from the kernel... otherwise it would be to big...
<Kangarooo> nicofs: it should be enogh.. something in xorg or kernel.. maybe something else also can be slowing system
<Sysi> Kangarooo: propietary driver?
<nicofs> well, firefox, flash and java is slowing the system...
<Sysi> i'm freakish and using nouveau
<Sysi> dualhead working well, even betterly after my good friend wrote xorg.conf
<nicofs> take youtube, for instance - download the *.flv and play it with VLC and you save half the CPU work...
<Kangarooo> nicofs: thats what i thought theyr doing.. :( then they should make some different kernel coding.. like not putting all drivers but using Dont repeat yourself code.. some code lines maybe are the same for 1/2 of all cards.. and so making all code with similarities in one line then making variable use for each card different code line
<Sysi> i don't have much problems with 'tube even on netbook
<nicofs> i'm not saying its not working... it's using more resources than it needs...
<Kangarooo> Sysi: im now having 173 nvidia driver.. that works better. other option is 93 or 95 nvidia.. 178 or smth or 183 is next but my card isnt in there..
<Sysi> ofc nvidia wants you to BUY new card
<Kangarooo> yes something is beeing processed too long.. we should make programmers aware of that that all programmers are aware of that so they finaly start doing code right.. Xorg or kernel or what else could be in front of all linux programms that could be slowing all
<Sysi> i thought installing windows on my netbooks new SSD
<Sysi> ~20GB partiton.. no way
<Sysi> xp is pain to install from usb
<Kangarooo> sad that comp beeing unsuported but ok im buying new comp this month.. and this time very fast.. old one if somebody wants i can give passwords for ssh so somebody can use it as server or for some test for nvida 5500 or some other hardware or to triage all bugs this comp has produced
<nicofs> i had to realise, that changing from HDD to SSD didn't improve much...
<Kangarooo> nicofs: about window or xubuntu ssd didnt improve much?
<nicofs> xubuntu
<Sysi> nicofs: what kinda machine?
<nicofs> Acer Aspire One 532
<Kangarooo> whaat? ssd very fast.. booting in 5-20 seconds im guesing ?
<Sysi> 5400rpm hdd isn't fast but uses much electricity
<Sysi> all ssd:s aren't fast, what mark/model do you have?
<nicofs> well... "unable to detect available WMID devices" accounts for additional 15 seconds of boot
<nicofs> and booting wasn't improved by SSD at all...
<nicofs> well... 180 Euros to find that out...
<Sysi> ugh
<Sysi> i'm gonna buy two for that price
<nicofs> 60GB?
<Sysi> 30+30 kingston
<Sysi> i don't need more for netbook and desktop can have other disks
<Kangarooo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqefSHEx7kE in 7 seconds booted in 15second already opened 10 programms using SSD
<nicofs> yes... but not on a netbook
<Sysi> how about battery life?
<nicofs> not properly tested yet... im in the middle of exams... but after that extended tours to lakes&leisure activities will test the battery...
<Sysi> summer holiday \o/
<nicofs> well... more like leave, but yes...
<nicofs> btw is there some sort of off-topic-gereneric-chat-channel?
<knome> nicofs, #xubuntu-offtopic
<nicofs> hmm... could have gotten there by guessing...
<Sysi> that's kinda dead, i could join there again
<nicofs> well... might as well stay here...
<nicofs> i think that as long as we are not interfering with actual support...
<nicofs> sunday evening... what kind of nerd would be online now...? ^^
<Sysi> all of them? :P
<nicofs> hmm... you've got a point there...
<nicofs> but those nerds tend to not need support...
<JenGirl2333> Hi everybody, I just got an iPod Touch and am trying to sync my music with the computer. I'm using Xubuntu.. Anybody know how?
<Sysi> first try would be exaile
<TheSheep> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<JenGirl2333> yeah, but when I plug it in using the cord into the usb, it doesn't seem to recognize it
<JenGirl2333> like in the video it's seems to easy, he just plugs it in, and it works... but for me it's not
<Sysi> brand new device?
<JenGirl2333> yeah, I've been using it for a week or so, but this is the first time I've tried to use it with my xubuntu computer... my dad used his windows machine to set it up
<Sysi> new (apple) stuff is ~always difficult
<JenGirl2333> I know! :-)
<JenGirl2333> I would hate to have to switch over to windows just because of an iPod, I really want to stay a linux-only user!
<nicofs> tell that Steve Jobs...
<JenGirl2333> lol
<Sysi> i'd pretty much hate to have to use ipod :P (don't like their GUIs very much)
<likemindead> Rhythmbox may work, JenGirl2333.
<likemindead> Or Banshee.
<JenGirl2333> I've actually got both Banshee and Rhythmbox installed, but when I load them up they don't seem to see my iPod Touch... I thinking the problem may be that I need to mount it, but I'm not sure how to do that
<nicofs> JenGirl2333: try "lsusb" in a console, it should give you all connected usb devices
<nicofs> check if your iPod is listed...
<JenGirl2333> nicofs, yeah, it looks like it's listed: Bus 002 Device 010: ID 05ac:1293 Apple, Inc.
<nicofs> hmm... if i knew how exactly mount works, i'd help you to mount it... ^^
<JenGirl2333> hmmm
<Sysi> dunno if ipods are really mounted
<nicofs> well they must be in some way... otherwise how would any programme access the files...
<Sysi> afaik mount only works for /dev/sdXX things
<Sysi> !iPhone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<JenGirl2333> hmmm
<slow-motion> n8
<Kangarooo> i want to try 10.10 xubuntu so ill do just update-manager -d yes? and how to get back in case it even doesnt start?
<dahaic> reinstall?
<Kangarooo> dahaic: there should be some command that i can use in grub command line to downdgrade also
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: you can press esc at boot and choose the old kernel, but all the other files has already been replaced
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: it's an in-place upgrade, there is simply no old system anymore
<Kangarooo> TheSheep: but somehow i can still downgrade?
<Sysi> yeah, by reinstalling entire system
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: well, if it doesn't boot, it's usually because of the kernel, so going back t oold kernel should be enough
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: also, I hope you did make a backup like they tell you in all the tutorials
<Kangarooo> TheSheep: but on -d doing updgrade then old kernels are beeing removed yes?
<Kangarooo> is it also possible before doing that to confirm that it will work?
<TheSheep> I think it leaves at least one last kernel
<Kangarooo> yes thats what ive noticed so ill have only one.. eh ok since no downgrade possible then ill back up first all then try -d
#xubuntu 2011-06-27
<rebeltaz> I am trying to find a Linux OS that can run on a 400Mhz laptop with 256mb RAM and is able to run Banshee. I tried DSL, but it's repositories were no longer available and I could not get banshee to compile from source. What are the requirements for xbuntu and will it run on the system I need it to run on?
<knome> rebeltaz, you might be able to pull it off with your system
<rebeltaz> I assume that xubuntu uses less resources than ubuntu? I tried ubuntu, but it was just to slow.
<knome> yes, a bit at least
<knome> it's really all about the application choices
<knome> well, a big part of it is
<rebeltaz> I'll remove as much as possible once it's installed ... can't hurt to try I guess
<knome> btw, we're using gmusicbrowser as our default player in xubuntu, have you tried that?
<knome> there's also the minimal cd
<knome> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> with minimal, you can install those exact packages you want, nothing else
<rebeltaz> I'll take a look at gmusicbrowser right now and the minimal cd sounds perfect!
<knome> xubuntu is using the shimmer layout in gmb: http://shimmerproject.org/project/gmusicbrowser/
<knome> but the layout is actually completely customisable...
<rebeltaz> gmb does random? will it do random playing only the songs that are unheard? will it play songs over a networked drive?
<knome> yes, you can set the playmode to random and add whatever filters you like
<rebeltaz> cool.. thanks. I'll try this tonight.
<knome> over networked drive shouldn't be a problem either :)
<rebeltaz> i see the download for the alternate.. how do I get the minimal?
<rebeltaz> of 10.04lts
<knome> 32 i suppose? ;)
<knome> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso <- right here
<ochosi> rebeltaz: about your gmusicbrowser-questions: yes, it does shuffle and various weighted random modes. you can also combine that with a filter to only hear unheard songs. and over a networked drive yes, if it's something you mount normally (e.g. no daap-client)
<rebeltaz> wow what a link!
<rebeltaz> thank you ochosi
<ochosi> rebeltaz: np, if you need help with gmusicbrowser feel free to ping me later (if i'm available)
<knome> me too, same if-clause
<knome> ;)
<rebeltaz> ;-D .... thanks guys - off to screw up... I mean fix... a computer.
<rebeltaz> so... I get to Downloading Release Information (I think is what it says) and then that box goes away and it just sits there...
<rebeltaz> I downloaded and ran 10.04 minimum install. I get through the detection of the wireless card, give it the details, give the computer a name and select the mirror. it says that it is downloading "Release Information?" and then that box goes away and that is where it stays. Please help!  ;(
<orngjce223> <orngjce223> I'm following the notes that someone had to set up their tablet in Ubuntu, but I think XFCE will have better performance for this old thing so:
<orngjce223> <orngjce223> http://andynaz.altervista.org/immagini/ubuntu_tecnologie_assistive.png
<orngjce223> <orngjce223> "For this go to System → Preferences → Assistive Technologies and check the option "Windows passwords as normal windows"."
<orngjce223> <orngjce223> Is there a similar gksudo/gksu preference in xfce?
<knome> orngjce223, please do not flood the channel
<orngjce223> Huh. I remember "flood" being more than four lines
 * orngjce223 finds rules again
<knome> rebeltaz, did you try the main mirror?
<orngjce223> Sorry
<rebeltaz> actually, I guess it just took a while (like ten minutes!)... while I was waiting it came back up and continued...
<knome> orngjce223, what is that setting supposed to do?
<knome> orngjce223, there isn't anything about passwrods in the accessibility settings in xfce
<orngjce223> It's supposed to turn all gksudo and gksu calls into windows that /don't/ grab the entire screen
<orngjce223> So one can use the onscreen keyboard or similar program to enter the proper password
<knome> orngjce223, right, gksudo will not be fullscreen in xubuntu
<orngjce223> Huh
<orngjce223> Synaptic grabs the entire screen when you put in the password though I'm not sure what /that/ call is
<knome> that's something else
<knome> hmm
<knome> actually
<knome> it looks like when running from GUI it DOES go fullscreen
<knome> i think you can do an alias from 'gksudo' to 'gksudo -g'
<knome> with the -g option, it won't go to fullscreen
<orngjce223> Okay
<orngjce223> Thanks. I think.
<orngjce223> I'll probably just stick around in here though, ubuntustudio is probably going to start running on xfce so I should probably be learning more by osmosis
<knome> feel free to
<knome> got to go to bed now. see you later everybody!
<foresto> Hi, all.  I just installed xubuntu natty, and the gdm theme (xubuntu-gdm-theme) has somehow stopped showing up.  The background is black instead of showing xubuntu-greybird.png, and the panel bar is light gray with what must be a default button instead of showing the red/orange button with the power icon on it.  I wonder if someone here can help me figure out why.
<foresto> Just to make sure I'm sane, I installed it again in a vm, and the gdm theme looks fine there.
<Muhammad-Tahir> hi
<Muhammad-Tahir> got some problem
<foresto> help /quit
<jarnos> How do you change panel's theme? Changing window manager style does not have an effect in it.
<knome> jarnos, no, it's in the gtk theme (settings->appearance)
<jarnos> knome, I can't set panel in 3D style in xfce 4.8. Windows-buttons seem to be flat no matter what I do.
<knome> that might be some murrine issue
<jarnos> knome, I don't understand. What is murrine?
<knome> jarnos, murrine is the gtk engine
<jarnos> knome, at least you can get some panel features visible by changing panel's Alpha towards zero.
<knome> mm.
<jarnos> knome, such as Notification area's frame and Window Buttons' handle (if set).
<jarnos> Is Session Menu logout supposed to save session or does it follow setting of Action Buttons?
 * jarnos likes Gorilla style for the window manager
<Mandrew> hello is there any were i can get my hands on some rat icons to replace the "original" rat on the man
<Mandrew> menu
<Mandrew> and maybe for the splash screen wold be nice
<elros> where are the default config files for xfce4 panel?
<elros> found it
<jarnos> Mandrew, just choose the icon you like in Application Menu's properties.
<Mandrew> jarnos, i havent found one that i like yet :S
<Mandrew> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Mandrew> !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<elros> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<jarnos> I can not enter my home directory in Thunar in 11.04; an error dialog is shown: Error stating file '/home/jarno/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected.
<elros> I got that a few days ago
<elros> try rebooting
<Muhammad-Tahir> hi
<Muhammad-Tahir> got a problem :(
 * jarnos noticed Gorilla style takes unneccessary space in small screen, so Daloa will do.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel at 19:00 UTC today. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<likemindead> Neat! Wish I could sit in on it.
<charlie-tca> you can
<likemindead> I suppose I could log it for a later time. I'll be at work when it's going on.
 * Mandrew is away: I'm in the Hammock dont disturb
 * Mandrew is away: I'm in the Hammock dont disturb
<madnick> latest xorg update makes me unable to boot with ati radeon hd 6870 :(
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 15 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<insign> compiz works on xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes
#xubuntu 2011-06-28
<xubuntu628> Hey there, I was wondering if someone could help me. My install has hung
<GridCube> hello
<GridCube> mmm where?
<GridCube> i mean is it on "downloading"?
<xubuntu628> that's a great question, I'm on a netbook, so the bottom line that says the status is blocked off
<xubuntu628> (I'm on the netbook now, so I can launch firefox, etc)
<knome> xubuntu628, press alt and grab the window, and drag up
<knome> (grab with mouse)
<xubuntu628> Ahhh, thanks, "restoring previously installed packages"
<xubuntu628> I'm moving from 11.04, so that makes sense I suppose?
<xubuntu628> but I see little to no HD activity while it's sitting there
<knome> from 11.04 to what?
<GridCube> moving to..?
 * GridCube hiveminds knome 
<xubuntu628> xubuntu 11.04
<xubuntu628> should I have just replaced the OS?
<knome> xubuntu628, installing 'xubuntu-desktop' should have worked
<GridCube> ^^
<xubuntu628> hmm, I'm new to this whole linux thing, sorry!
<knome> no problem, we all have to start somewhere
<GridCube> :D not a problem, just come and ask we are here because we want to help
<xubuntu628> alright, so should I cancel this install and start from scratch (I was just not wanting to recopy my 20GB of music again because I'm lazy, didn't have much installed on Ubuntu)
<knome> xubuntu628, a clean install is always the best, if you can do that
<xubuntu628> might as well at this point, this one seems to be going nowhere...
<xubuntu628> alright, I'll do that, thanks guys, I have a few more questions for once I've installed so I'll be back soon!
<DallasW> hey there, I was just here a few minutes ago, I just had a couple more questions
<GridCube> :d
<GridCube> :D ask
<DallasW> ok, firstly, where can I find themes for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<GridCube> beside the 40 themes it comes whit?
<DallasW> I found a theme I like (http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Divergence+IV+-+%22A+New+Hope%22?content=133892) but I have no idea how to install?
<DallasW> again, sorry, brand new at linux... :S
<GridCube> download the compressed file and uncompress it on /usr/share/themes
<GridCube> you need superpowers to do so
<GridCube> (that means open the compressed file whit gksu xarchiver /path/to/file
<DallasW> I uninstalled it and then ran some script? but I don't see it showing up in the themes
<DallasW> anyway, I guess this is more of a specific question to that site?
<DallasW> second, how to I get something like the windows 7 "start menu"
<DallasW> I'd like to be able to hit the windows button and then be able to type in the program I want to launch
<charlie-tca> Don't know what script that was, but installing themes in Xubuntu is pretty straight forward. exactly as GridCube said.
<charlie-tca> I never used windows later than 3.1, but try the Alt+F2 run box?
<charlie-tca> or look in the menus, not everything is going to be exactly the same as windows, since everything is done by volunteers instead of paid employees.
<GridCube> DallasW, you could use alt-f2 >write >run
<DallasW> yup, makes sense...
<GridCube> i don't remember what was that program that autofilled the names of installed programs
<GridCube> appfinder
<DallasW> ok, well I'll look around for something like that, in the mean time, how can I get the windows button to pull up the apps list?
<GridCube> you could bind <meta>+<Something> to appfinder and then write
<GridCube> you have to manually bind it
<DallasW> hmm, alright, I'll search around for how to do that then
<DallasW> that should be all for now, thanks guys!
<BlueProtoman> In bed.
<teknova> hey i have an ati onboard vid card and an nvidia pci-e vid card and im trying to dual screen any help?
<elros> that's an interesting setup
<elros> what is an easy way to change the lightdm theme?
<excalibas> Hello, in Gnome ubuntu I can choose which soundcard to play from clicking on the speaker on the taskbar, how can I do this on xubuntu?
<excalibas> The sound is ok, I just need to change playback from card 0 to card 1 ( I think is alsa and not pulseaudio)
<ochosi> excalibas: you need to install pavucontrol
<ochosi> excalibas: then find it in the menu in "multimedia" and change the output there
<ochosi> excalibas: the xfce mixer doesn't support pulseaudio-stuff
<excalibas> ochosi, I thing I don't have pulseaudio running
<excalibas> think
<excalibas> pulse audio manager says it can't connect so I think it is not running
<excalibas> all I find online is how to change the ~/.asoundrc file but I am looking for a temporary way
<ochosi> excalibas: what version of xubuntu are you running?
<ochosi> i mean actually it should (at least theoretically) also work with xfce4-mixer, you just have to add the second soundcard there
<ochosi> in fact some programmes (like vlc or skype) let you choose the output card, so possibly that'd be a way
<excalibas> ochosi, I see the second card there but how do I tell the "system" to use it?
<ochosi> excalibas: probably asoundconf-gtk will help
<ochosi> (but i've personally never tried it)
<ochosi> g2g
<ochosi> bbl
<excalibas> thanks ochosi
<chad___> When I enter my home folder, there is no longer a link to "Desktop". Any help?
<TheSheep> what did you do just before it disappeared?
<chad___> TheSheep: I was running BackinTime, but my external hard drive didn't have enough space for the backup.
<TheSheep> I don't know what BackinTime is
<TheSheep> but I suppose it should just work if you manually create a directory called 'Desktop'
<chad___> TheSheep: I tried that, but then it just appears on my desktop as well :/
<TheSheep> chad___: ah, so it switched to use your home directory as the desktop directory
<chad___> TheSheep: Exactly
<TheSheep> can you open a terminal and type 'echo $XDG_DESKTOP_DIR'?
<chad___> TheSheep: Yes. Okay, I did it.
<TheSheep> what does it say?
<chad___> There's a blank line, then name@desktop:~$ on the line after that
<GridCube> thats wrong
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> chad___: can you edit the file ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<TheSheep> chad___: and see if the desktop directory is set to the right path?
<chad___> TheSheep: One second, I'll see.
<TheSheep> chad___: if it's not, change it and run xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update
<chad___> TheSheep: I can go in and edit the file.
<TheSheep> gotta go, good luck
<chad___> TheSheep: Thanks
<chad___> GridCube: Do you have a solution?
<GridCube> its pretty much what TheSheep sais
<GridCube> d
<GridCube> you have to see if the directory is listed on ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<chad___> GridCube: It is
<GridCube> you could try to move or change that file and then do xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update
<GridCube> then log off and log in
<chad___> GridCube: Okay, I might be back. Thank you very much :)
<GridCube> :D hope it works
<chad___> GridCube: Same here, haha
<chad_____> My home directory is being mistaken for my Desktop. Any assistance?
<GridCube> :/
<charlie-tca> GridCube: if chad comes back, I think he can change it in System -> Users and Groups, Details for the user
<n2diy>  Why would a 11 year old kid need to setup a proxy in IE? I was accused of wiping out a WLAN, because I plugged in my linux box in to the router. Turns out it was the kids laptop that was misconfigured with a proxy.
<GridCube> sometimes viruses do that
<n2diy> GridCube, so the kids computer could be infected?
<GridCube> very probably
<GridCube> he was using IE after all
<n2diy> GridCube, ok, thanks. Yes, but it was a she.
<Unit193> Might be able to set a proxy to get around some filter
<GridCube> true that too
<n2diy> Now I'm working on a friends computer. I installed Xubuntu 10.04 on it six months ago. He forgot it, so I booted into recovery mode, and gave him a new one. Now when I boot up, it tells me the login in password doesn't match the password on the login keyring?
<n2diy> He forgot is password.
<GridCube> delete the keyrings
<GridCube> it always says that
<n2diy> GridCube, what keyrings? Where?
<GridCube> mmm i can't remember exactly where they are stored
<GridCube> let me find out
<Unit193> ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<GridCube> http://www.geekyeric.com/?p=67
<n2diy> I can only get in temporarily, as soon as the wireless card asks for it's WPA2-PSK key, I'm locked out. And when I give it that key, it times out because of the freakin keyring error, this is a PITA.
<GridCube> delete it
<GridCube> and start again
<GridCube> its the only way
<GridCube> don't try to change the password because its not gonna work, you have to make it all over again
<n2diy> GridCube, when I get to it I will, but I only have x seconds to operate before I'm locked out. I should have it deleted on this pass.
<GridCube> you can do it from a terminal
<GridCube> install mc
<GridCube> and sudo mc
<GridCube> oh you dont have internets
<orngjce223> Huh, my instinct is to boot into single user mode and work from there
<orngjce223> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<orngjce223> That puts you into root though
<orngjce223> so be careful
<orngjce223> Huh
<orngjce223> Wait, it wants root password, that won't work
<GridCube> no thats not cool
<orngjce223> Do you have a visible grub menu? I guess you could boot into nongraphical recovery mode if you can get that
<GridCube> just delete the file
<orngjce223> Yes, but it's easier to delete the file from the command line if you aren't 15 seconds out
<orngjce223> Huh
<GridCube> yes, but the file is owned by him
<GridCube> not root
<orngjce223> Wait, if it's the wireless locking you out, why don't you just go into a field where there /are/ no wireless connections and try there
<GridCube> he doesnt need superpowers to d elete it
<orngjce223> No connections, no keyring access
<orngjce223> Or pull out the card, though I understand that's very difficult on some models
<GridCube> :/ he, just, have, to, delete, the, file
<orngjce223> Yes
<orngjce223> I understand
<GridCube> it doesnt matter what it says
<orngjce223> It's easier when you only have a command line, that's all
<GridCube> he then reboots and it will ask again
<n2diy> ok, deleted the file, and it respawned itself.
<GridCube> yes
<orngjce223> Can you restart and see if it works?
<orngjce223> Wait
<orngjce223> Logging out and in should work fine though
 * orngjce223 smacks face with a Windows box
<GridCube> yes ,that
<n2diy> Let me try, restarting.
<n2diy> ok, now I'm trying to DL updates, and I'm getting could not resolve errors. I lost the network icon on my toolbar, so I'm guessing I have to reconfigure the network, progress, I think.
<orngjce223> Yeah, it keeps all the network settings in there, but better lose them than be locked out?
<n2diy> ok, the network icon respawned itself, and asks for the WPA2-PSK password, but it doesn't accept the password now.
<n2diy> when a box is dual booted, is the linux system vulnerable to attacks that occur on the Windows side?
<Sysi> propably not if windows can't even write on linux partition
<n2diy> ok, thanks.
<Sysi> i don't think there would be too many dual-boot dedicated viruses anyway
<fdeiam> how do i browse samba shares in xubuntu 10.04 ?
<jfandre> Can someone help me with an audio problem???
<Sysi> pop a question and somebody may eventually ansver it
<jfandre> Ok, I've got a 2nd audio card hooked up to the PC, and whenever I go into hibernate, I have to go into the mixer app and unmute the thing!!!
<jfandre> The 2nd sound card uses a usb interface.
<jfandre> lsusb:
<jfandre> Bus 006 Device 003: ID 08bb:2904 Texas Instruments Japan PCM2904 Audio Codec
<KunBan> Hi!
<KunBan> Can someone help me out because google failed me: Does Xubuntu cooperate with EFI?
<orngjce223> It should, but the people in #ubuntu would know more.
<GridCube> whats efi?
<KunBan> the BIOS replacement on Macs
<NickJ> Hello everyone, I am new to Xubuntu (and Linux) and had a couple simple questions about desktop environments...Ubuntu uses the "Unity" desktop environment, Kubuntu uses the "KDE" desktop environment, and Xubuntu uses the "XFCE" desktop environment, right?  And Ubuntu used to use the "Gnome" desktop environment?
<Hotte> Hello. I just switched from Ubuntu 10.04 to Xubuntu 11.04. Ive got some little probems and one quite big....
<Hotte> There is an "Desktop Switcher" in the Bar. I dont want to switch between desktops by mousewheel (touchpad in my case). I did uncheck the box in the settings, but it keeps switching when i hit the scrolling section of my touchpad. Did i get anything wrong?
<GridCube> mmm i usually just delete the rest of the virtual desktops
<Hotte> Well i want to use at least 2 desktops, but the switching method is anoying me
<GridCube> mmm i don't know sorry
<knome> NickJ, yes
<NickJ> @knome, thank you.  gdb is an assembly language debugger for Ubuntu.  KDgb is a GUI for it, but it says it *requires* KDE, however, I installed it here on my Xubuntu machine, how is this possible?  Or are there any suggestions for a GUI that is specific or 'meant for' use with Xubuntu?
<Hotte> How can i disable the tapping feature of my touchpad?
<Hotte> ok synclient TapButton1=0
<Hotte> works
<Hotte> How can i perform this command on startup?
<fdeiam> i cannot browse any network shares in xubuntu
<chad____> My home directory is recognized as being the Desktop directory. How can I fix this?
#xubuntu 2011-06-29
<Korban> stupid question but it all differs from when I last installed *buntu... where is the grub config?
<pleia2> Korban: it's switched to grub2, the new config is at /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 is useful for learning the new configuration (it's much different)
<Korban> pleia2: thx... but from what it seems like, I cannot do anything there... like setting that one kernelparameter that makes the buntu start...
<pleia2> Korban: yeah, the "Configuring GRUB 2" section of that wiki page has details, it's not just a single menu.lst type file anymore
<Korban> found it
<Korban> thx
<pleia2> sure :)
<ball> Is it just me or is Xubuntu 11.04 broken? I've burned a few different 11.04 CDs and DVDs at work and none of them would boot.  10.04 works fine.
<ball> (I've tried them on various different computers)
<the_file> I am trying to get my xfce desktop to do this annoying thing with the icons
<orngjce223> ?
<GridCube> ?
<the_file> orngjce223: u know how to make the icons not snap to the invisible grid on the desktop?.
<GridCube> thats not posible
<GridCube> position of icons are defined by a grid on a config file
<GridCube> ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/icons.screen0.rc
<the_file> gridcube:  so THERE IS a way to make that invisible grid much smaller eyy?
<GridCube> mmm i don't know about that
<orngjce223> I think maybe you should talk to #xfce
<the_file> naw
<the_file> every1 is afk or idling in #xfce
<orngjce223> Ah
<orngjce223> Well, they're more easily asked around noon-4pm EST
<orngjce223> Not entirely sure why though
<the_file> orngce223: I see
<the_file> gridcube: so if I edit that file in ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/icons.screen0.rc
<the_file> I can make it go away?.
<GridCube> go away?
<GridCube> like what?
<the_file> well what I ment was, more freely movable
<GridCube> no
<the_file> not snapping to a huge box grid every ince
<the_file> *inch
<GridCube> no, i don't think you can do that
<GridCube> besides isn't it easier to use panels anyway?
<the_file> what does that have to do with panels?.
<the_file> =?
<orngjce223> I think he means files, not launchers
<GridCube> if you want some launchers on your desktop its prettier and easier to have it on panels
<GridCube> oh... who keeps files on his desktop? thats just messy
<orngjce223> I dunno
<GridCube> sorry the_file :(
<orngjce223> I keep stuff there when I /know/ I will want to use two or three files together in one program and need a temporary scratchpad space to put everything
<GridCube> i don't think you can do that
<orngjce223> After that it gets wiped though
<orngjce223> I don't do icon madness like /some/ people I know
<orngjce223> (although that's just as much a windows problem)
<the_file> well I don't get it
<GridCube> true
<the_file> why shoulden't xfce let the icons move feely about
<GridCube> the_file, people on xfce or xubuntu try to do a simple interface, adding stuff like that makes coding really more complex
<GridCube> now to edit where the icons are xfce has a simple txt file whit 3 words
<the_file> what exactly is the file located in: ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/icons.screen0.rc
<GridCube> open it :D
<GridCube> you will see that everything on your desktop has a row and column indicator, aint that smart
<the_file> oww
<the_file> but this doesen't help my problem with that invisible grid does it?.
<orngjce223> No, it shows you why that invisible grid exists
<GridCube> its not meant to, its to show you that there is no way to fix that "invisible grid"
<the_file> yes I  understand
<orngjce223> Okay
<orngjce223> Sorry
<GridCube> :D
<the_file> what a peice of shit design lol
<GridCube> i disagree
<the_file> nobody wants to rewrite code
<the_file> well at least not the devs
<GridCube> you could report a wishlist bug to launchap
<GridCube> launchpad
<orngjce223> Y'know, if you'd like to change it, if you can find a way to make it not snap that is still very light, you can write the code yourself, though I doubt others will do it for you
<orngjce223> It's a thing I run into too
<GridCube> he could do a wishlist bug, so developer will know some people care about that
<the_file> orngjce223: well my point here is, the user is stuck with a box like desktop
<GridCube> if he doesnt developer will never know
<the_file> ONLY xfce uses that model
<orngjce223> I tried to install xubuntu type thing on a very old tablet, and the wifi driver hangs
<orngjce223> I'm not fussed
<GridCube> the_file, i really like that model
<the_file> yep
<the_file> its not for every1
<orngjce223> It's old and I can just plug it into ethernet cable if necessary
<the_file> well not for me
<orngjce223> True enough.
<the_file> do an lspci
<the_file> leme see
<orngjce223> Heh, it's fine
<the_file> then do lsmod
<orngjce223> :v
<GridCube> the_file, :D thats the pretty of linux, you have a gazillion of options to choose, im sure you can find a desktop that fits your needs :)
<orngjce223> No, I don't have it in front of me /right now/
<orngjce223> :v
<the_file> gridcube: well there are only 4 desktop enviorments beind actively developed
<the_file> so you don't really have much choice
<the_file> xfcedesktop, pcmanfm, rox, and nautilus
<the_file> maybe kdes, but thats qt
<GridCube> there are lots of implementations of those
<the_file> gridcube: is there a hacked down version of nautilus?.
<GridCube> anyway if you think is something important you could submit a wishlist bug
<GridCube> mmm openbox?
<the_file> openbox is not a desktop manager
<GridCube> not?
<the_file> its a window manager
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> my mistake then, im mixing things up
<the_file> gridcube: can u submit the bug to launchpad?.
<orngjce223> the_file: I can give you a link but you have to fill it in
<the_file> I hate making accounts that I won't use agian
<orngjce223> well it's openid based login I believe
<the_file> but I think this is a much needed feature
<orngjce223> you probably already have an account on an openid provider service:
<GridCube> the_file, you can do it by executing ubuntu-bug xfdesktop
 * the_file asks orngjce223 to kindly submit 2 lines to the wish list
<orngjce223> http://openid.net/get-an-openid/
<orngjce223> Use any one of those and you can log in
<orngjce223> It isn't a new account so no fuss really
<the_file> orngjce223: can u plz?.
<the_file> basically its: give option to user to make invisible grid go away
<orngjce223> I would rather not do it for you
<the_file> heh
<the_file> they probly won't do it anyways
<orngjce223> Huh
<the_file> I don't think im the first person to want that feature
<orngjce223> Hmm
<orngjce223> Well
<orngjce223> I did give you a range of times right? at the times that I said you can contact people you might tactfully bring it up in #xubuntu-devel and see if anyone bites
<orngjce223> 12-4 eastern is usually the best time for that, like I said
<the_file> worth a try
<the_file> but I don't think anyone would care
<the_file> seems like I should try a different manager
<GridCube> oh well
 * orngjce223 sigh
<GridCube> you cant please everyone can't you
<orngjce223> I really don't see that mattering for someone without obsessive tendencies, but different strokes for different folks I guess?
<GridCube> yep
<orngjce223> Just don't interfere with how I do it, that's all I ask.
<GridCube> besides keeping stuff on folders its prettier
<orngjce223> Keeping stuff in folders is prettier? Really?
 * orngjce223 digs out picture
<orngjce223> http://www.mspaintadventures.com/?s=6&p=002357
<orngjce223> "NEW FOLDER" "NEW FOLDER" "NEW FOLDER" "NEW FOLDER"
<GridCube> XD
<orngjce223> The fact that the guy's web browser is called "COMPLETE BULLSHIT" doesn't hurt, either. :v
<orngjce223> Okay no wrong word
<orngjce223> Not web browser, content aggregator
<orngjce223> ...Or whatever the hell it is
<orngjce223> But I digress
<orngjce223> wildly
 * GridCube shows http://imagebin.org/160509
<orngjce223> http://i.imgur.com/ZLUjK.png
<orngjce223> ubuntustudio will be using xfce desktop in its next incarnation, I'm told, so I'm seeing how well the integration works
<orngjce223> the thing at the bottom left is a pop-up launcher with useful commands that help me nudge the audio subsystem whenever it starts going astray (which is often)
<GridCube> jack eh? never could make it work
<orngjce223> Yes
<orngjce223> And a low-latency kernel to boot
<orngjce223> (mostly because I'm still sitting on Lucid, /still/, and the latency patches won't be on our kernel until 12.04 or so)
<orngjce223> The main two issues:
<orngjce223> one, Qt applications look /ugly/ in XFCE because the GTK themes don't get applied to Qt programs in XFCE where they did get applied in GNOME
<orngjce223> and two, I can't get user switch to work at all, not while I have any audio plugged in using the low latency subsystem
<GridCube> :( i have no idea for that
<GridCube> i just use alsa
<orngjce223> Yeah I know
<orngjce223> It's a thing about the low latency thing
<orngjce223> It's a very small corner case
<orngjce223> So I just don't use fast user switch
<GridCube> :/ i don't know what "low latency" means
<orngjce223> It means
<orngjce223> The kernel gives special priority to processing stuff that comes through this specific system
<orngjce223> I had to have special privileges applied to every account that can use the "oi! kernel, get this through now, not in five milliseconds" treatment
<orngjce223> it works pretty well though
<orngjce223> Although
<orngjce223> The main reason Jack tends to fail is because either you don't have the privileges or you don't have a low latency kernel
<GridCube> i see
<orngjce223> You can set it up to not require either but the defaults fall that way
<orngjce223> then again
<orngjce223> It's not really necessary unless you're serious audio
<GridCube> yes, I understend that
<orngjce223> But yeah
<orngjce223> Just learning stuff by osmosis
<GridCube> the reason i did played a while whit it was becvause i wanted to stream to an icecast2 server
<GridCube> XD
<orngjce223> Hahahaha
<orngjce223> Yeah
<GridCube> and finally i ended using foobar2000 tru wine to do so
<orngjce223> I don't really know how people work on Windows with audio without extensive patchbay rewiring support
<orngjce223> Huh
<orngjce223> http://butt.sourceforge.net/
<GridCube> its a lot easier than that
<orngjce223> :v
<orngjce223> Yeah I know, juvenile name, but it works if your computer is good enough to compress on the fly
<orngjce223> Which mine isn't; it's a teensy little grimy netbook I bought off someone who was throwing it away for $10
<GridCube> oh, yes thats probably true
<orngjce223> But it /works/.
<GridCube> but then again back in the day i used a PII whit win98 to stream to an icecast server at 12kbs
<GridCube> XD
<orngjce223> I'm just tweaking things here and there in the UI and maybe prod the ubuntustudio people with "this is a thing I like" occasionally
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> thats cool
<orngjce223> So 's cool
<GridCube> im here because i like xfce, back in 2000 it was the only desktop enviroment my machine wanted to boot
<GridCube> since them i love it
<orngjce223> The other thing I like is Homestuck, which is a webcomic that has musical segments and thus like thirty+ electronic composers attached to it
<GridCube> and everytime i used linux i installed xfce on it XD
<orngjce223> I linked it earlier actually, homestuck is just the latest installment of ms paint adventures anyway
<orngjce223> I'll refrain from fangirling as much as is practical but y'know how fangirls are
<GridCube> never heard of butt, and i lurked my friend
<orngjce223> Heh
<orngjce223> the other thing you might like is ezstream, which unfortunately is a command-line and config file tool only
<orngjce223> But it works
<orngjce223> It only plays files from a selected playlist but it works
<GridCube> yes i tried that but making playlists is hard on linux, and you have to make them on somesort of xml file and its too much work to play 3 songs
<orngjce223> Well
<orngjce223> I do it weirdly
<orngjce223> I drag copies of all the files I want into a folder
<orngjce223> Then I open them up in totem and save the playlist as a .m3u (yes it's a thing that you can do)
<orngjce223> then I open it up in a text editor and prepend the full path
<orngjce223> That is what I pass into ezstream as the playlist
<orngjce223> It's roundabout but faster than the alternatives
<GridCube> i see
<orngjce223> I mean it would be cool if you could do it faster but right now we don't have tools
<orngjce223> Same as fiddling with any number of linux's rough edges because the tools that already exist aren't good enough
<GridCube> yes well thats why i ended using foobar2000 tru wine whit the streamer plugin
<GridCube> it just works
<orngjce223> Hehe
<orngjce223> yeah
<orngjce223> "just works" is rare on linuxes in general
<orngjce223> ubuntu derivatives are better than a lot of distributions in this regard
<GridCube> and you can change the playlist on the fly so if people wants you to play something you can
<orngjce223> Mmmm.
<orngjce223> Well
<GridCube> :) yes
<orngjce223> If you send the right signal to ezstream using "kill -s _" you can get it to reread the file
<orngjce223> Instead of just killing it outright of course
<orngjce223> I'm not sure what goes there though I haven't had to use it
<orngjce223> But yeah
<orngjce223> This is a thing that isn't well developed at all
<orngjce223> good for people who are willing to poke and prod and ask Google and read man pages
<orngjce223> maybe not so much for someone who just wants their graphics tablet to work, dammit, or someone who needs to have Obscure Peripheral working so that they can move their baby pictures onto the computer
<GridCube> XD then im a cheater
<orngjce223> Well
<orngjce223> For most hardware it's nearly perfect
<orngjce223> Just that the dark spots encroach closer on Linux and you generally get pointed to obscure notes to maybe or maybe not fix it
<orngjce223> whereas the manufacturer of the obscure peripheral has an obvious incentive to provide windows drivers and no incentive to provide them for mac or linux since they aren't making them any money anyway
<GridCube> i can't install butt :(
<orngjce223> Oh. :c I dunno, are my hints on using ezstream any help?
<orngjce223> You could ask #opensourcemusicians they know more about sound than I do
<GridCube> nah its ok
<GridCube> its not really important its just something i like to do from time to time
<orngjce223> True
<orngjce223> Heh
<GridCube> stream for my friends and stuff
<orngjce223> Yeah
<orngjce223> When I do that I make it clear that I have a tool that makes it difficult to have live voiceovers, change the playlist, etc.
<GridCube> make them listen mongolian throat singing for example XD
<orngjce223> People I broadcast to are pretty accomodating
<orngjce223> Hehe
<orngjce223> I find myself still stuck in chip type music though I often add other synths or instruments
<orngjce223> My brain just happens to be really good with stuff that could plausibly be played on an old system, or a piano for that matter
<GridCube> XD i don't hate techno music, but it get to my nerves sometimes
<orngjce223> Hehe
<orngjce223> I like music with drums sometimes, I just can't seem to compose with drums at all though
<orngjce223> Or if I do, not very well
<GridCube> XD can i offer you to listen this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue1EihxQVNo
<GridCube> i like folkloric music, of any kind
<orngjce223> Flash audio broke last week and I haven't bothered fiddling enough to get it fixed :c
<GridCube> indian, mongolian, inuti, inca, japanese, gaelic
<GridCube> XD
<orngjce223> So no youtube right now
<GridCube> oh :P well you loose it then XD
<orngjce223> Heh
<orngjce223> Well
<GridCube> XD i can stream it XD
<orngjce223> That may be the fault of me pulling in a huge PPA with bleeding edge audio packages because it breaks often
<orngjce223> Hehe
<orngjce223> No need
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> that probably is
<orngjce223> Heh
<GridCube> you should use virtualboxes for that :P
<orngjce223> I consider it an audio workstation in a kit. You put it together yourself, if the instructions don't work you get to keep the pieces. :v
<orngjce223> Heh
<orngjce223> I did say
<orngjce223> Grimy little netbook
<GridCube> oh, qemu boxes then
<GridCube> XD
<orngjce223> I'm not even going to try virtualizing on this thing, I have... not even 1GB to work with
<orngjce223> I think it was 768 of memory
<GridCube> ;)
<orngjce223> Can't seriously run this type system with less than 512 to play with
<orngjce223> 256 if you're willing to excise major portions
<GridCube> I don't know about that
<orngjce223> Other reason I'm running xfce of course
<orngjce223> Light and it gets out of my way when I actually want to do something
<orngjce223> I doubt I'm going to touch the main ubuntu desktop again; they've done too much to it and Unity doesn't fit the way I work
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> xfce can use more users
<orngjce223> Heh
<orngjce223> I've been pointing people to "hey you can use kde or xfce if you don't like gnome3 or unity"
<orngjce223> Dunno how many people have actually taken me up on it but whatever
<GridCube> acording to the people on #x-dev many
<orngjce223> Cool
<GridCube> :) yes
<GridCube> unity has made a lot of work disgregating ubuntu
<GridCube> ironically
<Unit193> orngjce223: You don't point to KDE, XFCE and LXDE? ;)
<GridCube> but we dont want people going to lxde, they take out business
<orngjce223> Hehe
<orngjce223> lubuntu isn't official yet
<Unit193> That it isn't... But they should/will be this cycle (And I thought we were friendly to out brother ;) )
<orngjce223> Cool
<orngjce223> Heh
<orngjce223> I'm sure it's a thing that is nice too, but I'm gonna sit on one of the few things that Just Works in this world. :v
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> and now i broke gstreamer!
<Unit193> I'm typing this from Xubuntu SSH'd into Lubuntu, so either way, I win :D
<Unit193> (Maybe we should move this to !ot )
<GridCube> maybe i should go to sleep
<GridCube> good night everybody
<Unit193> It's only 2:25!
<orngjce223> hehe
<yesitisjustme> can i use xubuntu with 256mb ram?
<MikeDD> usb audio woes, anyone want to help me out for a second?
<robbit10> hi people. The lullaby plugin caused my gmusicbrowser to mute it's volume. How do I reset the volume?
<robbit10> nevermind, found it.
<MikeDD> Trying to disable HDMI audio output...
<ochosi> MikeDD: are you using pulse-audio? (if yes, install pavucontrol and play with that)
<xubuntu832> Know of any good docks?
<xubuntu832> anybody?
<new-b> can anybody help,  using xubuntu natty, cannot get to desktop with my 1st user account; correct password etc., logged in but somehow sent automatically back to the login screen right away after short blackscreen which look so much like the one after i logout after session; this is my emergency created account; with my 1st i can however get to terminal using ctrl+alt f2 and login from there and do other commands, just no desktop, hints anyone?
<charlie-tca> new-b: try removing .ICEauthority from the user directory and restarting.
<new-b> how do i do that? as my nick suggest, i'm new at this kinda stuff... ; ) sorry
<stephanmg> maybe you take a look at: man rm
<new-b> well it not (just) that, like where exactly do i find this file...
<charlie-tca> new-b: log in to the account you are able to, cd /home/OTHER_USER_NAME , rm ~/.ICEauthority , reboot
<charlie-tca> If you can't get to a desktop in either account, do that for both accounts
<new-b> @the old user home when i try to remove "no such file or directory"
<charlie-tca> Did you remember the dot in front of ICEauthority?
<new-b> yes
<charlie-tca> and you typed it exactly the same way?
<charlie-tca> ICEauthority?
<charlie-tca> the caps in ICE matter, too
<new-b> yes, exactly the same
<charlie-tca> then try going to that directory, type
<charlie-tca> ls -lA | more
<charlie-tca> and see if it really doesn't exist. the more says you have to hit space bar to keep going
<charlie-tca> It will show one screen of names at a time, space for the next screenfull
<new-b> i don't think this is a good thing but it says total 0    :' (
<charlie-tca> Well, That it not a good thing
<charlie-tca> That means there are no files at all
<charlie-tca> which is as good as the user not existing
<charlie-tca> You won't be able to login to that user account
<charlie-tca> now, for the account you can log into in a TTY?
<charlie-tca> it also won't give you a desktop?
<new-b> is it relevant that when i install it on the first place i chose the option to 'encript' the home directory? and btw, i can login to the old user through ctrl+alt f2 and wrtie commands and such there
<charlie-tca> Everything you do is relevant. That means you have decrypt to do anything in it
<charlie-tca> so, maybe it is there and the encryption is hiding it
<charlie-tca> in which case, I can' t help with it
<new-b> oh ok, thanks for trying anyway :)
<charlie-tca> No problem, but when giving us the issues, include all those little details like that. It gets you much better help
<new-b> didn't really occur to me until it say no file, sorry
<roogy> dear all
<charlie-tca> Please don't write a letter in IRC
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<roogy> i have a problem with a fresh xubuntu install on my dell latitude d505 laptop - the xorg server does not use the proper driver, but resolves to FB
<roogy> how can i change that / force the server to use the intel module?
<charlie-tca> Did you install the drivers in System -> Additional drivers?
 * ball thinks about MCGA
<charlie-tca> what video card?
<roogy> no, years ago when the last ubuntu was on this machine there was no need to install it seperately
<roogy> there are no drivers available in the "add-driver" tab
 * charlie-tca thinks about less than -i915
<roogy> it is a intel 855gm
<roogy> because of the FB-driver, i can not configure external monitor devices (which is the main problem, because the laptops internal display is dead and i switched to an external one with higher resolution that cannot be configured properly)
<roogy> i really wondered why this went to be complicated while years ago it was quite easy to switch the output and resolution?!
<charlie-tca> because intel stopped supporting older drivers, I think
<charlie-tca> Might try #ubuntu-x , which deals with such things more
<roogy> thank you for the hint charlie-tca, will investigate into the driver version thing and contact the guys over there
<celestica_-> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble changing my sources.list to use rsync instead of http. I keep getting an error that rsync isnt showing up in /usr/lib/apt/methods/, any guesses guys? Here is the test sources.list that I used: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635215/
<charlie-tca> Not all the mirrors/servers allow rsync
<celestica_-> charlie-tca, Correct, but in this case https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.anl.gov tells me that this aprticular source supports rsync
<n2diy> I'm working on a friends laptop, I'm connected to the wireless router, but I can't bring up any webpages in firefox?
<charlie-tca> can it ping google?
<n2diy> charlie-tca, let me give it a try, lost power and I'm rebooting.
<charlie-tca> That's my test to see if it gets past the router
<charlie-tca> also tells you if resolve is working. Sometimes you can ping google.com, but not the ip addresses
<n2diy> charlie-tca, nope, can't ping google, or Google.
<charlie-tca> not going past the router?
<charlie-tca> ping -c 4 google.com
<charlie-tca> ping -c 4 74.125.127.103
<charlie-tca> either one should work. If neither one works, it is stuck at the router
<n2diy> charlie-tca, I can't even ping the router, but my tool bar shows I'm connected?
<charlie-tca> doesn't count.
<charlie-tca> what does ipconfig or iwconfig give as the address?
<charlie-tca> Should be an ip address assigned to the nic, other than 127...
<n2diy> charlie-tca, no ip address assigned to the wireless card, eth1
<charlie-tca> Then you are not connected to anything
<n2diy> charlie-tca, the network icon on my toolbar says the connection is active?
<charlie-tca> That's when I get lost
<charlie-tca> It doesn't matter what it says, it is not connecting. I don't know why it thinks it is.
<charlie-tca> Unless it is connecting to a different wireless, or trying to. But if there is no ping ability, it is not connected.
<n2diy> charlie-tca, I'm iwconfig shows a signal level of 60 db, and a noise level of 85 db. Could it be my connection mode, ad-hoc vs infrastructure?
<charlie-tca> I don't know that part. I usually mess with ifconfig up/down and struff at this point
<charlie-tca> I don't understand the modes for wireless enough
<n2diy> sudo ifup eth1: ifup interface eth1 already configured
<charlie-tca> is the wireless eth1 or wlan0?
<charlie-tca> Is there a eth0 also?
<n2diy> yes, no wireless extensions on it.
<charlie-tca> take it down and then back up (ifdown eth1, ifup eth1) maybe?
<charlie-tca> Is it using wep or wpa or no security?
<charlie-tca> will it connect if you try taking security down on the router settings?
<n2diy> I disabled security, that's how I got the toolbar connection working. now when I try and bring eth1 up or down I'm told it is an unknown interface.
<charlie-tca> what about eth0? might try it
<n2diy> same thing
<charlie-tca> I'm lost now
<charlie-tca> restart networking
<n2diy> /etc/networking restart?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> it will tell you if that is wrong
<n2diy> yea, that isn't that right command. I just noticed that iwconfig is showing a different mac address than what I found with lshw, I think I should plug the new mac into mac address filters on the router.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> iwconfig should be for wireless, ifconfig for wired
<n2diy> wired working, its the wireless giving me trouble.
<charlie-tca> I know enough to get into trouble. I ping, then I really fight with things if it fails
<n2diy> ok, it isn't a mac address, it is a cell number? looks the same. Roger on that, this is the first wireless setup that wasn't plug and play for me.
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> Why would there be a cell phone number in iwconfig?
<n2diy> no not a phone number, it looks like a mac number, but is labeled cell
<n2diy> and I just restarted, and it changed, so it isn't the mac number.
<andres_> hi
<andres_> someone community in spanish?
<GridCube> andres_, :) entra a #xubuntu-es o a #ubuntu-es
<charlie-tca> might try #xubuntu-es
<andres_> Gracias Grid
<n2diy> charlie-tca, still around?
<n2diy> charlie-tca, switched the wireless mode from ad-hoc to infrastructure, and it worked.
<NickJ> Hello, is there anyone here familiar with the different desktop environments?  How is it possible that I am able install software that says it 'requires' KDE on my Xubuntu machine, and is doing so 'not recommended?'
<charlie-tca> Since Xubuntu is an official of Ubuntu, you can use any software in the repositories. It will add what is needed to make it work
#xubuntu 2011-06-30
<charlie-tca> You can even have Kubuntu,Ubuntu,Xubuntu,Lubuntu all installed at the same time
<charlie-tca> n2diy: thanks for letting me know. Glad you got it working
<NickJ> So software written for Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu will all work on the different desktop environments?  Ok, I am pretty new to Linux, so the three desktop environments must all be built on or be running 'on top' of the same shell or something?  I thought Gnome was a shell?
<charlie-tca> they will all work together in Ubuntu and derivatives. Gnome is a desktop environment, KDE is also, and so is Xfce
<knome> NickJ, gnome and xfce use the gtk toolkit, while kde uses the qt toolkit
<NickJ> Ah, ok, thank you knome.
<charlie-tca> If you install kde applications, it will cause the installer to pull what it needs of kde and qt to let it work
<knome> NickJ, if you install a kde app, you will have to install/load qt libraries, which are not usually loaded with gnome/xfce
<NickJ> One more question...I sometimes see software that has two versions, the GTK version and the Qt version, for instance in Ubuntu Software Center, there is a Sega Saturn emulator that has two versions: Gtk port and Qt port...I should always choose the Gtk one when I see stuff like that.  Thank you.
<knome> NickJ, yes, if you are using xubuntu.
<knome> NickJ, even if both work, the gtk version will need less additional dependencies, as well as look more integrated to the system
<n2diy> will defraging a windows system screw up the Xubuntu system?
<charlie-tca> It shouldn't, but a wubi installed Xubuntu could be
<charlie-tca> A separate install won't be touched by defrag
<n2diy> charlie-tca, it is a standard Windows, then Xubuntu install.
<charlie-tca> You installed without using wubi, right?
<n2diy> charlie-tca, right
<charlie-tca> Then it won't affect the linux side of things
<NickJ> Ah, ok, thank you very much knome, greatly appreciated. :)
<yesitisjustme> can i use xubuntu with 256mb ram?
<GridCube> yes
<yesitisjustme> have you installed xubuntu with 256mb ram before?
<knome> yesitisjustme, yes, that's been done
<charlie-tca> yes, I have, it will run slowly
<charlie-tca> You can use one application at a time, as long as you are not in a hurry
<charlie-tca> Okay, time to go away for a while
<yesitisjustme> xubuntu with 256mb ram will go slow?
<knome> yesitisjustme, yes
<charlie-tca> Yes, it will
<yesitisjustme> ok
<yesitisjustme> is gyachi on the repos?
<knome> !info gyachi
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in natty
<KM0201> knome: hmm, i think there's a .deb of it somewhere
<KM0201> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<knome> KM0201, the question was about repostories
<KM0201> knome: i know that.
<knome> :)
<KM0201> yesitisjustme: if you've got 256mb of ram, try Lubuntu
<yesitisjustme> ok thanks
<inaety> How can I set up HDMI out on xubuntu?
<orngjce223> Huh. I don't know the first thing about displays. You may want to ask either #ubuntu (for technical details) or #xfce (for where all the options are on the interface).
<inaety> orngjce223, good idea
<ochosi> inaety: what graphics card are you using?
<ochosi> and do you only want to use it for video or also for audio?
<orngjce223> Heh, I'm no good with actually doing things, I just know who else to ask :p
<inaety> ochosi, video is enough. and hold on let me lspci
<ochosi> orngjce223: :)
<inaety> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<ochosi> k, if you use intel you won't have a graphical interface like when using proprietary nvidia or ati graphics
<ochosi> you can install something like arandr instead
<inaety> ochosi, okay i am.  so this gui will let me handle it?
<ochosi> yeah, should
<ochosi> at least it's what my friends with intel graphics use
<inaety> nice
<inaety> so easy
<inaety> it works greawt
<ochosi> ok, nice, have fun with it ;)
<gnoob> Hey, I have a problem with my wireless.  I can no longer get to the Internet from my home wireless.   The laptop connects fine and and my home PC is no connected to my neighbors wireless.
<gnoob> I was also able to ping the router.
<gnoob> We have not messed with any settings on the router but I checked it and it looks OK.
<Guest64827> kto nit govorit po ruski?
<knome> !ru | Guest64827
<ubottu> Guest64827: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Aicasn> is flashplugin-installer broken on natty 64?
<Aicasn> on mine it just installed a bunch of crap that doesn't do anything...no plugin present.   http://pastebin.com/vcE6kKEE
<Aicasn> oh. i see why.  the URL is wrong in the package
<thinkstu> peace be upon you all,
<thinkstu> I have a fast question, I want to use a light ubuntu version, and I found Lubuntu and Xubuntu - I'm not sure what's the different can anyone give me a link or just let me know which on is faster ?
<ochosi> that kinda depends on your processing power, if you have a fast/er pc you won't notice any difference, at least in my experience
<mifos> hi:P
<mifos> i have a small problem . I just install xubuntu 11.04 on vm and i want to put the classic display menu on it (with menu on the left up corner like classic ubuntu style) anyone know hhow i can do it :P?
<charlie-tca> You should already have a menu there.
<mifos> i have only 1. i want the menu with Applications Places System  like ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Can't do it. Xubuntu does not use that menu. It is a gnome menu thing
<mifos> a ok ty :)
<hopecon> How can I pull newer packages into Xubuntu natty
<hopecon> Is there a sid-like dist for Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> you can run the update-manager or use terminal to update.
<charlie-tca> If you need newer than natty, that is the development version, which is kind of unstable
<charlie-tca> hopecon: we put out a new version of Xubuntu every six months with up-to-date packages. If you need things faster than that, you might want to look into compiling your own
<hopecon> thanks, charlie-tca
<hopecon> i'm mainly just looking for a newer release of bitlbee (irc to multiprotocol gateway) because of a change to twitter's auth schema that isn't present in the release that's in natty
<hopecon> so i'll just do it the old school /usr/local way ;)
<Guest77224> hello
<Maxx640> Hello
<Maxx640> I work as in GIS and would like to install GRASS
<Maxx640> but I can't find how to do that on xubuntu
<Maxx640> any body can help?
<tuxx1> hello. how can I control my laptop's cpu freq in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> !info grass
<ubottu> grass (source: grass): Geographic Resources Analysis Support System. In component universe, is extra. Version 6.4.0~rc6+42329-3build1 (natty), package size 13321 kB, installed size 40696 kB
<EdgEy> Hello
<EdgEy> My system (11.04) has stopped displaying window borders/mouse pointer, similar to if you kill metacity under gnome
<EdgEy> Any ideas?
<EdgEy> Also, nothing shows in panel, now I have xchat and firefox open and the application switcher is blank
<TheSheep> looks like xfwm4 died, can you start it somehow?
<TheSheep> alt+f2 works?
<EdgEy> perfect, I couldn't really use firefox well enough to find out the name of window manager
<EdgEy> thanks
<EdgEy> it would load up in a box 200x200 :P
<elros> do you have xfwm running?
<n2diy_> Seven months ago I dual booted a "friends" laptop with Xubuntu 10.04 over Windows XP Tablet PC Edition. Yesterday, she had an issue with something, and deleted Xubuntu. Now she has a pet rock, and wants me to fix it. I'm at a grub rescue prompt, suggestions?
<charlie-tca> what are you trying to do with it? Remove linux completely, make xubuntu work again, or just leave it with windows?
<n2diy_> charlie-tca, save everything possible, nothing was backed up.
<n2diy_> and reload Xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> So, if /home was a separate partition, it is still there. Winodws xp is still there if you did not remove it.
<n2diy_> Windows can be sacrificed.
<charlie-tca> Then look at it with a live cd, see what is there and what is not.
<charlie-tca> Then you know where to reinstall xubuntu
<n2diy_> charlie-tca, 10-4, I was thinking grub could be restored?
<charlie-tca> not if xubuntu was deleted
<charlie-tca> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<charlie-tca> That guide works to reinstall grub
<orngjce223> If you /only/ want windows, though, you can just drop syslinux on there and have done with it
<n2diy_> charlie-tca, but grub still exsists, I'm at a grub prompt!?
<charlie-tca> But it will depend on what was actually deleted
<charlie-tca> then follow that wiki page to make it work again
<n2diy_> 10-4
<n2diy_> Only Windows is not an option, only linux is. I don't reinstall viruses.
<orngjce223> Mmm.
<n2diy_> orngjce223, When I fix computers for folks, I tell them the problem is Windows, and Linux is the cure. So...
<orngjce223> Hehe
<Sysi> you could tell them to learn to google and actually find out how to use windows
<elros> you could also tell them to defrag the hard drive
<Sysi> n2diy_: hod did he remove xubuntu?
<Sysi> *how
<n2diy_> Sysi, no idea, I wasn' there.
<n2diy_> wasn't
<Sysi> uhm.. well you can install xubuntu back and set it to use old partitions, if they still exist
<Sysi> but you should check what did he actually do
<n2diy_> Sysi, I can't find out what she did, when she doesn't like what I tell her, she'll find any Tom, Dick or Harry off the street to do what she wants, and that is what happened.
#xubuntu 2011-07-01
<orngjce223> Okay, this isn't really a question, but am I doing this right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfswitch-plugin/+bug/802750
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 802750 in xfswitch-plugin (Ubuntu) "fast-user-switch fails weirdly with lowlatency apps running" [Undecided,New]
<knome> orngjce223, doing what right?
<orngjce223> Is the bug report written in anywhere near the right style?
<knome> looks good to me
<orngjce223> k, cool
<knome> have you tested that on later release than lucid?
<orngjce223> Not yet, I don't usually touch the non LTS releases as a matter of course
<GridCube> i have a problem whit vlc, all the videos have a 0.4seconds of audio delay
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> besides that, is there a way to change the "save in" and other popup folder windows, like the ones you get when saving things from firefox to other file manager?
<\> awesome ^______________^
<jbrown561> hello
<ball> Hello jbrown561
<jbrown561> Looking for some help with a networking issue on xubuntu
<ball> jbrown561: What sort of issue?
<jbrown561> I have xubuntu installed on a netbook. Networking has worked in the past (a month ago or so).  I _think_ that it started having problems after an update about a month ago.  Wondering what the problem might be.  Also, wondering why the GUI network tools and the command line (/etc/networks/interfaces) don't seem to sync up.
<jbrown561> The current situation is that I can't connect to either wireless or wired via the GUI tools.  If I turn off networking in the GUI tools and add the appropriate lines to interfaces then I can bring up wired networking (eth0).  Can't get wirless (wlan0) to work either way.
<jbrown561> currently chatting from a win laptop so I can make any changes, reboot, etc. on the xubuntu box w/o any issues on the chat
<ball> Does your wireless network adaptor show up in the output from "lspci" ?
<jbrown561> the adapter is there, it just wont connect from the gui (assuming you mean the wired connection)
<ball> Why would you assume I mean the wired connection when I specified the wireless one?
<jbrown561> if I add the appropriate lines to /etc/network/interfaces (e.g. auto eth0 | iface eth0 inet dhcp) then it will come up with sudo ifup eth0
<jbrown561> sorry, didn't read closely enough (skipped wireless and saw 'network adaptor')
<ball> I'm not sufficiently familiar with Linux network configuration to know how to configure them from the command line.  On a GUI-oriented distro like Xubuntu, I would worry that attempting a command-line configuration might cause cows to fall from the sky.
<jbrown561> I'd like to get it working on GUI again but as I said, GUI and CLI don't seem to be in sync w/ each other (e.g. ifdown eth0 doesn't see an interface even thought ifconfig shows it)
<jbrown561> lspci shows a couple of adapters but I can't tell for sure which might be the wifi adapter
<jbrown561> I see an RaLink RT2860 and a Atheros AR8121... PPCI-E Ethernet controller
<ball> Atheros is probably your wireless LAN adaptor.
<ball> Does Xubuntu offer you any binary drivers for it?
<jbrown561> Confirmed that the RaLink RT2860 is the wifi adaptor
<jbrown561> Well, I assume so since it WAS working a month ago and I haven't done anything other than the normal updates
<ball> jbrown561: What version of Xubuntu are you trying to use?
<jbrown561> checking ... one of the linux annoyances is not being able to easily tell what you are running
<Unit193> lsb_release -rc
<Unit193> Type that into terminal
<stephanmg> hey. is it possible to have different wallpapers on different desktops?
<jbrown561> 10.04.2 LTS (Lucid)
<jbrown561> @unit193 - I'll have to add that to my notes, thanks!
<Unit193> It's a great one ;)
<jbrown561> @stephanmg - I've never found a way to do it
<stephanmg> :(
<jbrown561> @unit193: I always go hunting for /etc/issue and hope it is up to date
<jbrown561> what does lsb_release check?
<jbrown561> @ball - thoughts?
<Unit193> You can do lsb_release -a to get them all
<stephanmg> jbrown561: wouldn't that be a nice feature? :)
<jbrown561> yes
<ball> jbrown561: Have you tried 11.04 yet?  I seem to have bad luck with the .iso images, but perhaps you'll be more successful.
<ball> jbrown561: You have your data backed up already, right?
<jbrown561> I'd rather not upgrade the os.  I'm on a netbook with SSD only in 2 partitions (4G = os, 16G = data).  It was kind of a pain to get everything moved around to the point that it all works okay.
<jbrown561> I'm trying to figure out why it just stopped working all of a sudden.  Everything was fine a month ago, now - no joy.
<stephanmg> i'm not in the design of the WM but maybe someone can file some request (i don't know where)
<jbrown561> so, no thoughts on how to get GUI networking back to life?
<mwagner_> how do I delete the ~/Desktop folder?
<vodecla> may someone help me with autologin in xubuntu 11.04 ?
<charlie-tca> go to menu -> System -> Users and groups, select the user name, mark it to autologin
<stephanmg> mh i installed wine and my fontcache got updated, now in firefox my fonts look a bit different
<Sysi> change fonts in firefox settings if you liked it better earlier
<Sysi> default is dejavu sans or droid sans afaik
<stephanmg> Sysi: that behavior is strange?
<Sysi> I've heard it happening before
<stephanmg> remove wine
<Sysi> I'm not on *buntu currently
<stephanmg> i removed it, not it looks fine again
<stephanmg> can i somehow use xbindkeys to send a command to gmplayer like "next  song"?
<GridCube> probably
<GridCube> do man gmplayer to see if you can
<GridCube> stephanmg, http://tivo-mplayer.sourceforge.net/docs/mplayer-man.html#sect12
<GridCube> :)
<frankcox777> Hello all
<orngjce223> Hello
<frankcox777> could anyone tell me how to make the menu bar at the bottom of the Xubuntu 11.04 desktop stay always on top?
<frankcox777> hi orngjce223
<Sysi> you can set it to be always visible but afaik you can't set apps to go under it
<Sysi> I'm not sure, check panel settings
<frankcox777> I tried but I am easily confused
<orngjce223> Right-click, Customize Panel, unselect the "autohide" checkbox?
<stephanmg> GridCube: i meant gmusicplayer sorry
<GridCube> oh
<frankcox777> thanks!!!!!!!!!!!
<GridCube> the answer is the same, check its man page to see if it has command line orders
<frankcox777> thanks again -cya
<stephanmg> GridCube, :)
<roger_> Hi All, Happy 4'th
<roger_> I need help with receiving email
<roger_> I've tried Evolution, Thunderbird, and 3 other email clients
<roger_> I've tried them on Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Kubuntu
<roger_> They all log into my POP3 account at my ISP service OK
<roger_> And when I try to get my email they get to the point of "Receiving 1 of XXX" and just hang there
<roger_> I can send email but not receive it
<elros> does this occur with sylpheed?
<charlie-tca> Are you sure it is not an imap account?
<roger_> Yes, I tried Sylpheed, still hangs at same point
<roger_> I've set the same account up in OSX and Outlook Express and Outlook successfully
<roger_> Yep, it's a POP3 account
<roger_> Thanks for replying !
<roger_> Thunderbird currently says "Downloading message 1 of 687"
<roger_> I can go to the http website of my ISP mail account and yep, there's 687 messages there
<roger_> On every Ubuntu OS I can telnet into my account through terminal and successfully access, download, list the messages
<roger_> But all mail clients hang at "Receiving message 1 of 687" or "Downloading message 1 of 587" and just stall there till connection times out
<charlie-tca> check preferences, turn off ssl
<charlie-tca> That hangs my accounts
<roger_> Thanks for the tip....... my ISP requires no security
<roger_> Do some ISP's provide both POP3 and IMAP access?
<roger_> It's worked as POP3 in OSX and Outlook Express and Outlook but maybe I'll try configuring for IMAP
<roger_> I'll return with results
<charlie-tca> yes, many isp's provide both pop3 and imap
<KM0201> i'm surrpised ISP's still offer email accounts, w/ with so many people using gmail, aol, yahoo, etc.
<Sysi> commercial is commercial
<roger_> Unbelievable.......... IMAP is working, sort of.... at least I got 40 of the messages.......... this is encouraging!
<roger_> HAH, Xubuntu Rocks!
<roger_> This all started a week ago when I decided to change ALL my boxes to Linux distro's
<roger_> goodbye Microsoft........ well, except my laptop, need it for customer's crap
<roger_> Yo Charlie, thanks for helping me think outside the box
<roger_> What is your favorite email client?
<charlie-tca> I use claws-mail
<charlie-tca> but that is only because some months/years back, thunderbird wouldn't do what I needed
<roger_> I think I'm going back to Evolution now that I seem to have a handle on my email config
<charlie-tca> I think I must hate change
<roger_> it had calendar and contacts
<charlie-tca> I wouldn't. I would use thunderbird instead
<charlie-tca> it has contacts, and a calendar plugin that works great
<charlie-tca> evolution is too resource hungry
<roger_> that's sound advice, after all seems to be working now
<charlie-tca> If you need to interface to microsoft exchange, then, yes, evolution does allow that. Otherwise, Thunderbird does everything evolution does, and it less resource intensive
<roger_> ah, I like less resource intensive
<roger_> I'm changing over all my boxes and the slightly older ones aren't all that
<charlie-tca> Take a look at lightening, I think it is, the Thunderbird calendar extension
<charlie-tca> !info lightning
<ubottu> lightning (source: lightning): library for assembly code compilation at runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-8 (natty), package size 101 kB, installed size 512 kB (Only available for hurd-i386 i386 kfreebsd-i386 powerpc sparc)
<roger_> thanks, was just looking for the add-on
<charlie-tca> that's not it
<charlie-tca> I will go find it
<charlie-tca> !info lighting
<ubottu> Package lighting does not exist in natty
<platius> !info lightning
<ubottu> lightning (source: lightning): library for assembly code compilation at runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-8 (natty), package size 101 kB, installed size 512 kB (Only available for hurd-i386 i386 kfreebsd-i386 powerpc sparc)
<platius> weird
<charlie-tca> Only thing I can find is "xul-ext-lightning"
<charlie-tca> !info xul-ext-lightning
<ubottu> xul-ext-lightning (source: lightning-extension): Calendar Extension for Thunderbird. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~b2+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1224 kB, installed size 4816 kB
<roger_> got it, installing now
<roger_> WOW, Calendar looks great in Thunderbird
<roger_> Later people,     Charlie,  thanks!
#xubuntu 2011-07-02
<GridCube> i still have this constant delay on vlc
<Sysi> what kind on delay?
<GridCube> a 0.4 seconds delay on the audio
<GridCube> i have to manually set -0.4 to the audio sinc
<GridCube> every single time
<Sysi> ahem.. could be pulseaudio (or just alsa)
<orngjce223> Yeah, pulseaudio causes such delays often
<GridCube> why do i even have it?
<Sysi> it's there by default for being needed for some stuff
<GridCube> tried alsa, still has it
<Sysi> you should try removing pulseaudio completely and possibly reboot
<orngjce223> Wait no
<orngjce223> You just need to logout/login
<orngjce223> pulseaudio is userspace
<Sysi> though I'm not sure how vlc/linux sounsystem actually works
<GridCube> mmm let me try another player
<orngjce223> aplay perhaps?
<orngjce223> Or if you're talking video
<orngjce223> I think mplayer offers a choice of which sound server it sends to (pulse or alsa or whatever)
<GridCube> totem, works, sadly if i watch for over 10 minutes it thinks im doing nothing and shuts down my monitor, even if i have already dislabled that a gazillion times
<orngjce223> Ugh
<orngjce223> That's probably in your power settings though, not your screensaver settings
<GridCube> you... where right
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> fixed that
<GridCube> but still vlc has a superior sound configurartion, there is no way to boost sound over 399% in totem
<ball> hello preecher
<preecher> ball hello
<GridCube> hello preecher and ball
<ball> hello GridCube
<GridCube> :D
<preecher> late reply but hello GridCube
<GridCube> ;)
<preecher> i fell asleep
<wizpig64> installing xubuntu as i chat, neato.
<xubuntu491> hello
<beanluc> Where is the channel log? I just saw the welcome message
<beanluc> says there'
<beanluc> there's a log
<beanluc> ids it on the web somewhere?
<beanluc> TYVM
<Sysi> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<beanluc> TYVM
<beanluc> Regarding installation: Is there ANYTHING different about xubuntu vs. vanilla ubuntu? ubuntu documentation doesn't have anything to help with a problem i'm having with xubuntu
<beanluc> So is this  a good place for me or should i go to #ubuntu?
<Sysi> xubuntu has different GUI and some apps
<Sysi> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<beanluc> thanks Sysi but that's true only after installation is complete, eh? heh, just kiddin
<beanluc> in short, i used the 10.04 CD to install, but first boot yields only a grub prompt
<beanluc> no xubuntu
<beanluc> IDK what to do
<beanluc> single boot system
<beanluc> nothing fancy
<Sysi> failed burn maybe
<beanluc> the whole installer ran fine... wasnt until re-boot that any prob showed up
<Sysi> oh
<beanluc> bad burn would have had failed installer, right/
<beanluc> ?
<Sysi> yes
<beanluc> OK well I'm looking for 2 bits of help: How to boot from grub prompt, and, how to fix grub
<beanluc> thanks for any help
<charlie-tca> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<richez> very quiet
<beanluc> It was bad HDD sectors... nothing wrong with installation
<beanluc> all better now
<beanluc> Hello, vanilla ubuntu has a menu, System -> Administration -> Services... I can't find this on my brand new xubuntu desktop
<beanluc> Any help? Thanks
<Sysi> find out what app it is and install it
<beanluc> "find out what app it is"... ok shall i ask that over in #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> beanluc: usually that' s either menu -> System or menu -> Settings Manager.
<beanluc> charlie-tca I have an Applications menu, it does have Settings (this only contains xfce settings) it also contains System
<beanluc> charlie-tca my Applications -> System menu has lots of useful things but not Services
<beanluc> do you know what the application is, á la Sysi's advice?
<beanluc> charlie-tca my Applications -> System menu has lots of useful things but not Services - not Administration sub-menu  or app either
<charlie-tca> because Services is part of Gnome instead of Xfce. Even after you install that, it won't be the same as gnome, because this is not gnome
<beanluc> oh
<beanluc> charlie-tca "won't be the same as Gnome" well will it be useful at all under xfce?
<beanluc> Does anyone know of a *similar* app for xfce?
<charlie-tca> Services is a gnome menu for gnome items, I don't think much of xfce settings will be there.
<Sysi> apps work but desktop itself stays different
<Sysi> I guess "services" to be some upstart config gui
<charlie-tca> no, sysi
<beanluc> "Services is a gnome menu for gnome items" well it appears to be used for httpd, mysqld, ftpd, and services like that... those sure don't have to do with Gnome
<charlie-tca> it is a system menu in gnome,
<beanluc> I'm taking this from the LAMP Howto on ubuntu.org
<charlie-tca> okay, which tells you to install lamp in Ubuntu?
<Sysi> ugh, really hard to say about gnome stuff when you've never used it
<charlie-tca> If you are using Xubuntu, you can look in the menus there are to find those same entries, but they will not be in the same place because this is not gnome
<beanluc> Does anyone know of a *similar* app for xfce? I really don't appear to have a GUI services manager at all.
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu has always made things much easier/simpler for the user.
<beanluc> Huh?
<charlie-tca> my gftp shows up in Internet in the menu
<well_laid_lawn> beanluc: is it a daemon controller that's needed?
<beanluc> Lawn, could be
<beanluc> Just a lil controlpanel showing services with start/stop/pause
<beanluc> naturally i can just do it from CLI but I'm running xubuntu vs. totally headless for a reason
<charlie-tca> sessions and startup?
<beanluc> be nice to take advantage, en?
<charlie-tca> I use task manager to stop/kill apps, session and startup in settings manager has some of that, too.
<beanluc> very interesting... I don't have "startup" either
<charlie-tca> You have a menu -> Settings -> Session and Startup?
<charlie-tca> not session
<charlie-tca> not startup
<charlie-tca> Sessions and Startup
<beanluc> I sure don't
<beanluc> The only menus I have are Applications and Places
<charlie-tca> Click on Applications
<charlie-tca> click on settings
<beanluc> Under Applications, there is Settings (for xfce settings)
<beanluc> and there is System
<charlie-tca> do you have a settings manager?
<beanluc> with none of the useful things we're talking about
<charlie-tca> click on Settings
<beanluc> mmhm
<beanluc> XFCE 4 Settings Manager
<charlie-tca> click that
<charlie-tca> now go to Sessions and Startup
<beanluc> it's totally desktop oriented
<beanluc> I don't see how to use it for daemons
<charlie-tca> yes, it is
<beanluc> I don't want httpd to stop when I log out of desktop so... this doesn't look like the thing to sue
<beanluc> \"use"
<well_laid_lawn> it just looks different
<beanluc> It sure does: here's what we've got
<beanluc> "Below is the applications that will be started when you *log into Xfce Desktop*, in addition to apps that were saved when you logged out last time
<beanluc> thats under application autostart
<beanluc> Then under the Sessions tab we've got
<beanluc> "These apps are part of the currently running session"
<beanluc> as in" DESKTOP saession
<beanluc> and no9ne of these things have like start/pause/stop/restart buttons
<beanluc> which you'd want for daemons, amirite
<well_laid_lawn> is httpd listed?
<beanluc> heh, well */I/* do anyway
<beanluc> No, httpd isn't there but it is there under ps
<beanluc> see what i mean? it's completely irrelevant to the desktop, and this Sessions and Startup thingy knows it
<JeZ-l-Lee> does anyone know how to change the space between icons on the desktop on Xubuntu 11.04 ?
<charlie-tca> JeZ-l-Lee: menu -> Settings -> Desktop, icons tab, the size of the icon is preset to 36
<charlie-tca> changing that changes the length of the name and positions
<JeZ-l-Lee> charlie-tca - is it possible to modify the space between desktop icons?
<JeZ-l-Lee> new to Xubuntu - just installed it today
<charlie-tca> NOt without a lot of extra editing of files
<charlie-tca> space is preset by the developers, and not easy at all to modify
<JeZ-l-Lee> Was using regular Ubuntu for few years, but Unity made me switch to Xubuntu and XFCE
<JeZ-l-Lee> Gnome 3 and/or Unity is just awful
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu/Xfce welcomes all new users. However, it will not be the same as gnome was.
<charlie-tca> Xfce does allow more configuration, but also requires the user work a bit more at doing that
<beanluc> "Xfce does allow more configuration" hehe, not desktop icon spacing tho eh?
<beanluc> Actually charlie-tca and Sysi, I'm gonna go with webmin
<beanluc> for my services thingy
<beanluc> that will work
<charlie-tca> It can be done, you just have to dig into the code to do it. Have fun while digging
<JeZ-l-Lee> got my XFCE desktop set my way - have a look: http://16bitsoft.com/images/Desktop_07-2-2011a.png
<JeZ-l-Lee> I was a fan of Gnome 2.x - but that is gone now
<well_laid_lawn> there's a port of it a bloke is maintaining in archlinux
<charlie-tca> Has he ported it to gtk3 yet?
<charlie-tca> That seems to be the biggest issue with maintaining it. GTK2 is on the way out
<orngjce223> Sorry, hit the wrong button
<orngjce223> But we've gotten two complaints about desktop icon snap in three days, :v
<JeZ-l-Lee> .
#xubuntu 2011-07-03
<JeZ-l-Lee> why only 61 people in this room and 1500 in Ubuntu's room?
<charlie-tca> Why only 70,000 users of Xubuntu and over 1million Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> We are entirely volunteer, no paid developers or management in Xubuntu
<notal> are there paid developers for Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Yes
<notal> where does the money come from? Just donations?
<charlie-tca> Mark Shuttlework has funded Ubuntu since the beginning
<orngjce223> Mark Shuttleworth is filthy rich. :v
<charlie-tca> not any more
<orngjce223> True enough
<charlie-tca> but Mark had the means to make his dream a reality
<notal> is xfce developed by volunteers?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> And I think they do a really fine job of it, too!
<notal> seems like it to me
<JeZ-l-Lee> I tried to join the Xubuntu user mailing list, but received nothing after subscribing - anyone know why?
<charlie-tca> it is kind of low volume, when did you join?
<JeZ-l-Lee> charlie-tca - joined the mailing list today
<JeZ-l-Lee> but never received a confirmation and I'm not receiving mail from the list either
<charlie-tca> Doesn't look like it went throughhttps://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-users
<charlie-tca> Doesn't look like it went through https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-users
<charlie-tca> If you don't get the confirmation today, maybe the email address had a mistyped letter or something. submit again tomorrow
<crowds> I just install 11.04, but can't seem to find the menu editor, even though the 'software center' says it's installed.  Any idea where I can find it?
<orngjce223> crowds: Do you know the name of the package, i.e. can you open Synaptic and tell me what the name says in the name column for that application? If you can, punch that exact name into Terminal and see if it runs.
<crowds> hmm, yeah, strange, can't find anything seemingly relevant in synaptic or apropos.  But the 'software center' shows 'Menu Editor' as installed
<crowds> not sure what the command for it is though
<crowds> any ideas?
<bazhang> gconf-editor?
<crowds> hmm, no don't think so, it's not installed
<crowds> this is a completely fresh install
<bazhang> !find gconf-editor
<ubottu> Found: gconf-editor
<bazhang> !info gconf-editor
<ubottu> gconf-editor (source: gconf-editor): An editor for the GConf configuration system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 123 kB, installed size 660 kB
<bazhang> try from the run menu or a terminal
<crowds> yeah, command not found
<crowds> should I install it for menu configuration?
<crowds> I figured there would be a native xubuntu editor
<crowds> google doesn't seem to turn up many results
<bazhang> try it and see
<crowds> ok, I installed it and runs, but not sure how to edit menus with it
<crowds> does it work with xfce and gnome?
<crowds> ok, thanks for the suggestions.  I just ended up installing alacarte, which seems to be working fine
<xubuntu569> How long should creating the ext4 system create in a 20 gb drive using VMWare player cause my install seems to be stuck
<rodney_> hi all. having a problem with ntp on xubuntu. using a fresh install of natty on ext4 FS. installed ntp and ntpdate however on a reboot the only event logged by ntp is  'ntpd exiting on signal 15'. I can stop the service and execute 'ntpq -p' and get a list of the servers in the config file, the first with an '*' which I assume is the one it wants to use. When I try and execute 'ntpdate'  I get '... no servers can be used, ex
<rodney_> iting'. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!
<rodney_> oops, sorry about that ... forst part was 'Afternoon all ... having a problem on a fresh install of xubuntu natty getting ntp to work. On a reboot and restart of the service ntp logs 'ntpd exiting on signal 15' .....
<rodney_> if I execute 'ntpdate -d -u -server-' is happily chugs off and updates ...?
<xharx> how can i edit the menu in xubuntu
<knome> xharx, which version?
<xharx> natty
<xharx> my new libreoffice doesnt start with soffice from the command line...
<knome> any menu editor should be okay, like alacarte
<xharx> yeah, but where is the file to edit
<knome> don't know about that
<xharx> ok i understand, the eg alacarte knows it ?
<knome> i suppose so, yes
<knome> afaik it's not a single file, but all the .desktop files, but i might be wrong as well
<knome> i haven't done menu editing in probably years
<xharx> thx
<jnlsnl_> is it possible to get rid of the icon grid, so I can place and move icons like in gnome?
<jnlsnl_> on the desktop
<TheSheep> no
<jnlsnl_> ok. thanks TheSheep
<winfreak> Hi!
<winfreak> Xubuntu is so great this year
<winfreak> And it's so elegant.
<knome> winfreak, thanks for the feedback
<winfreak> Switching from Ubuntu/Kubuntu to Xubuntu
<winfreak> I mainly work with a macbook, but on the other computers this will replace windows
<winfreak> because Xubuntu is like the elegance of OS X + less resources + Ubuntu power = awesome!
<winfreak> I've got a question real quick...
<knome> sure
<winfreak> Is there a way to like share printers and folders in a windows kind of style?
<knome> between linux machines, i think ssh is the best way to share files
<knome> i don't know about printer sharing though, but i think that should work out-of-the-box
<winfreak> But I also have a macbook and some windows pc's
<winfreak> (well my father does)
<knome> then use samba:
<knome> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<winfreak> Is there any fancy noob friendly tool to configure it?
<winfreak> (I'm not really a n00b but I'm to lazy to mess with config files if there's a simpler way)
<knome> i don't know about tools, but the urls posted should be pretty thorough
<winfreak> k
<winfreak> thank you!
<knome> no problem
<knome> btw, if you have a blog, feel free to post an article about what you think about xubuntu and post the link here :)
<winfreak> I'll do!
<knome> thanks
<winfreak> I'll restart and come back
<winfreak> You XFCE guys are cool
<winfreak> I'm back
<winfreak> now Xubuntu is fully running on my homeserver / mediawatchthingythatgoestothetelly
<winfreak> I just got some more questions
<knome> shoot
<winfreak> Could you tell me on how I could get my TV card work?
<knome> has it worked on ubuntu?
<knome> and what card is it?
<winfreak> I don't know exactly which one
<knome> right
<knome> try lspci in terminal
<winfreak> and I didn't try on crap buntu cause it made me freak out using gnome
<winfreak> I will
<knome> then try searching google with the card model and "ubuntu"
<knome> (most of the instructions to get something working are the exact same as in ubuntu)
<winfreak> It doesn't show up
<winfreak> I guess it's broken
<knome> hmm, is it a usb one?
<winfreak> nope
<knome> you can also try "lshw"
<winfreak> it's inserted to PCI express
<winfreak> This system runs so smooth now, gosh.
<winfreak> But I have to wait for it
<knome> i know pretty little about tv cards, i'm afraid
<winfreak> Gosh! This is much information
<knome> heh, yeah, it is...
<winfreak> How am I supposed finding something?
<knome> try "lshw >lshw.txt" and open lshw.txt with a text editor, if it's easier
<winfreak> Let's see....
<winfreak> Could it be that one?  description: Multimedia video controller
<winfreak>                 product: CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder
<knome> yeah, looks right
<winfreak> what now to do?
<knome> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=conexant+CX23880+ubuntu
<knome> at least there are some threads about that
<knome> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Conexant_CX2388x <- i suppose that page could be helpful
<knome> and http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Cx88_devices_(cx2388x)#Installation_notes
<winfreak> Oh dear...
<winfreak> I would have to reconfigure the kernel and do such things
<knome> yeah, sometimes devices with linux are definitely not easy
<winfreak> But this is like the definition of *not easy*
<knome> :)
<winfreak> look at the instruction thingy
<knome> i did
<winfreak> It's like: Build your own kernel with our like untested drivers, be lucky or go f**** yourself.
<knome> please watch your language, even obfuscated. thanks :)
<winfreak> I will
<knome> there is #ubuntu-mythtv, they might know a bit more about tv cards..
<winfreak> Asked there.
<winfreak> Another one: Is this UltraEdit in the repositorys really for free or is it like shareware?
<knome> !info uex
<ubottu> Package uex does not exist in natty
<knome> hmm... it does :P
<winfreak> xD
<winfreak> Nice bot you have thee
<knome> afaik, there should be no "shareware" -thing in the repositories
<knome> but i think better install it and check
<winfreak> YAY; Shareware!
<knome> ok
<knome> i have to go now
<knome> good luck
<winfreak> cya
<winfreak> Does anybody now if there's a good alternative to UltraEdit?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel at 22:00 UTC today. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<xubuntu353> hello was wondering if someone could help me i am installing xubuntu 11.04 and have this error - ERROR: modinfo: could not find nvidia_96
<xubuntu353> do i need to start over?
<xubuntu353> anyone?
<jnlsnl_> How can i make the ctril+alt+t = terminal ?
<ochosi> jnlsnl_: go to settings > keyboard > application shortcuts and add "xfce4-terminal" with your shortcut
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 30 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<charlie-tca> JeZ-l-Lee: did you get a confirmation from the mailing list today?
<charlie-tca> Meeting in #xubuntu-devel now
<JeZ-l-Lee> charlie-tca - hi, sorry I never received the confirmation from the mailing list
#xubuntu 2012-06-25
<asterismo> hi there
<asterismo> i need to figure out something
<asterismo> there is a bug in which pulse audio cannot get muted/unmuted with XFCE keyboard shortcuts
<asterismo> but in terminal i can use "amixer set Master toggle"
<asterismo> but this cannot be executed from xfce shortcut
<asterismo> baizon, bipolar, slowz someone?
<asterismo> this is my problem
<asterismo> i can execute "amixer set Master toggle" in terminal, and everuthing goes fine
<asterismo> but the same command does not work as a keyboard shortcut
<asterismo> why is that?
<asterismo> the key shortcut works for some other key combination, but not for XF86AudioMute
<jeepfanatic> was hoping if someone could help me out with a small issue i'm having
<jeepfanatic> just installed 12.04 finally and having problems with running the "terminal" screenlet - worked fine in 11.10
<jeepfanatic> whenever i try to launch it now it crashes - i did submit a report
<Unit193> Alright, what's the bug number?
<jeepfanatic> i submitted through the crash report
<Unit193> Hmmm... Should still give you a number as it opens firefox.
<jeepfanatic_> sorry i disappeared - had to reboot - couldn't get to browser window
<jeepfanatic_> i did something dumb a few mins ago
<Unit193> Alright, well if it didn't open a browser, I think the bugreport wasn't completed.
<jeepfanatic_> gotcha
<jeepfanatic_> ok well now it isn't even generating a crash report
<jeepfanatic_> but it isn't launching either
<jeepfanatic_> going to remove and reinstall screenlets and i'll be back
<Unit193> Try purging rather than just uninstall, and you can force the report by doing ubuntu-bug screenlets (whatever the packagename really is)
<zzz9> Hi, all
<zzz9> Is there any way to apply wim image under linux?
<zzz9> I want to restore win7 but I have reorganized all partitions except win7 backup partition on my netbook
<xubuntu648> I have a question about installing Xubuntu 11.10, can anyone help me_
<hobgoblin> !ask | xubuntu648
<ubottu> xubuntu648: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu648> Thanks. I am trying to install Xubuntu 11.10 but it has stalled and is not progressing, what should I do_
<hobgoblin> what specs is the machine? where has it stalled? did you check the download and/or cd integrity?
<xubuntu648> Its an IBM Thinkpad T60 and i cant say where it has stalled, I just have a screen with Thank You and an installation progress bar at the bottom which is only about 10% done. I see a circle that is rotating, indicating that it is doing something, but it has been doing this for 20 minutes without any change
<xubuntu648> i havent checked download or cd integrity, am a computer novice so i dont know how!
<hobgoblin> xubuntu648: at the bottom where it says what it is doing - there is an arrow - click it and see if it opens to tell you what it is doing
<hobgoblin> xubuntu648: what machine did you burn it on ? windows?
<xubuntu648> it was burnt by a friend so I dont know, anyway I clicked the arrow and theres a lot of information, shall i tell you only the last piece of information_
<hobgoblin> please
<xubuntu648> successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.Upower'
<hobgoblin> sounds like it's hung though somewhere - how much RAM do you have?
<hobgoblin> never read that one :)
<xubuntu648> i think 8GB
<hobgoblin> more than enough then
<hobgoblin> is it connected to the net?
<Guest18866> Hi folks! How do you install themes on Xubuntu?
<xubuntu648> further up in the information log it says Client failed to connect to the D+B US Daemon
<xubuntu648> yes its connected, or should be
<Guest18866> Right.. Themes anyone?
<knome> !patience | Guest18866
<ubottu> Guest18866: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu648> hmmm, hobgoblin, i just tried to check my internet connection by opening email and it failed to open, saying the connection was interrupted, so i might not be connected to the net
<Humble313> hey, hope you're all well. i'm having wifi problems with ubuntu so i was told to try xubuntu. what's the best version?
<blackgatocatnegr> ubuntu is more resources heavy than xubuntu, and honestly look at this channel name, how can be be objective?
<Humble313> it's for my dad
<Humble313> as long as it has basic features that include openoffice or something he should be fine and compatibility with hp drivers
<knome> Humble313, you can have libre(open)office in both and hardware support should be the same
<Humble313> but the advantage is that it'll be much faster than ubuntu right?
<Humble313> especially since it seems that you only need half the ram
<knome> well, somewhat faster. if you install libreoffice, it will still need the ram libreoffice needs
<Humble313> the pc has 1.5 gb ram
<Humble313> amd athlon single core processor
<knome> so depending on the applications you're going to use, it might be quite similar to ram usage
<knome> 1.5GB ram is fine
<Humble313> and ati radeon x1650 pro graphics card. like i said basic usage.
<Humble313> openoffice programs would only be used once in a while. mainly browsing websites and youtube.
<Humble313> right now ubuntu is fine but wifi keeps dropping out so i was recommended xubuntu.
<knome> i'm not sure if that would help much, especially if it's a hardware issue; again, the hardware support is the same for both
<SandJ> First question: does it *need* to be wifi?  Is it a desktop computer in a fixed location that could be connected via a long lead?  It may be quicker and less painful in the long run.
<Humble313> the router is in my room and the pc is in the next room
<Humble313> it was running perfectly fine via wifi on windows 7
<SandJ> It is possible to connect via the mains, BTW.
<Humble313> ubuntu detects the usb and the router, connects, doesn't show anything on the web browser and then disconnects and reconnects. same process over and over again.
<blackgatocatnegr> xubuntu would be a tad lighter, and honestly, cable internet works better. since the pc s next room, just get a long cable, it wont' afect the speed conection.
<SandJ> Also, the first task is to work out what the fault is - the operating system is less likely than the provider, clashes with neighbours' wifi is possible, other forms of interference such as poorly suppressed motors, faulty router, faulty wifi card...
<blackgatocatnegr> Humble313, winmoden -_-
<knome> Humble313, did you have to use ndiswrapper?
<Humble313> what's that?
<Humble313> btw this is my first experience with ubuntu/xubuntu
<Humble313> only installed yesterday
<blackgatocatnegr> Humble313, accient story, basicaly modens that where made for winsows and where really hard or imposible to work on linux.
<SandJ> I am 99.937% confident changing the operating system from ubuntu to xubuntu will NOT change this problem.  (Unless it means going from a Ubuntu with an old inappropriate driver to a new Xubuntu with a new driver)
<Humble313> ok well the router is bt homehub 3. and no device has had trouble connecting before.
<Humble313> whether it be a pc, laptop, netbook, android or ios phone
<knome> Humble313, it's a wrapper used by some wireless cards; you might want to check jockey (somewhere in the appmenu under settings/system) if ndiswrapper is enabled
<Humble313> does that still apply to wireless usbs? as i haven't used a wireless "card" in years
<blackgatocatnegr> Humble313, you could try installing a program to improve your wifi conections, it may help. WiFi Radar works ok sometimes.
<Humble313> hmm, i'll try that now
<Humble313> what just happened?
<knome> Humble313, you were disconnected and reconnected
<blackgatocatnegr> Humble313, for some reason irc is very sensitive when you use wifi, even in windows, so you may disconect from irc even if your wifi works fine fr everything else.
<Humble313> installing wifi radar now
<Humble313> ok configuring now
<Humble313> one of the option is regarding wpa
<Humble313> currently says no wpa
<Humble313> would i just have to put my password there?
<Humble313> and apparently my router automatically switches from channel to channel but i dunno if that's true.
<Humble313> currently on channel 7
<Humble313> do i put the wifi password in the key section or the wpa section?
<SkippersBoss> humble, i take it your wifi does have a keyphrase setup ?
<SkippersBoss> would be smart :-)
<SkippersBoss> other wise a popup box will show every time you connect to it
<Humble313> there's two sections on the program. there's the wifi options. i put the channel to 7, mode on auto cos i dunno about that. put password in key, and security restricted?
<Humble313> and the other simply says wpa
<SkippersBoss> hmm i hae missed something here
<SkippersBoss> what end are you configuring here
<SkippersBoss> the router or xubuntu
<Humble313> i came here because i had a problem with ubuntu, they said xubuntu wouldn't solve it.
<SkippersBoss> it sounds like the router
<Humble313> so they recommended i install wifi radar
<SkippersBoss> a wifi radar
<SkippersBoss> like i said i missed somesong
<SkippersBoss> something
<hobgoblin> Humble313: my bt router is set to channel 1- but it's a version2
<hobgoblin> if that's what you;re talking about
<Humble313> do i leave the mode to auto in wifi radar?
<SkippersBoss> IIRC Humble313 is experiencing intermittent contact on xubuntu right
<Humble313> basically my problem was that i installed ubuntu. it detected wireless usb and router but it wouldn't actually connect. first time i've had this problem.
<Humble313> if i'm putting key in wifi radar then security type would be restricted yeah?
<hobgoblin> SkippersBoss: don't think it connects properly - but I don't know if they've checked in additional drivers - nor what card they actually have
<SkippersBoss> wifi radar should giv you all wifi connections in the neighbourhood
<SkippersBoss> Trouble with wifi connections can be that if there are to many broadcasting on the same channel you could experience issues
<Humble313> there's only one other router near me thats using channel 7
<SkippersBoss> hmm
<Humble313> but yeah, security type open or restricted since i'm putting a key?
<SkippersBoss> restricted
<SkippersBoss> I remember experiencing a problem on a friends x24 a week ago.. that had a TP-link card
<Humble313> btw, using a wireless 150mbps usb, not card.
<Humble313> it started acquiring ip address then ran into unexpected problem
<SkippersBoss> Are there any additional drivers activated for the wifi plug ??
<Humble313> not that i'm aware of
<Humble313> reason says i have an obselete package installed. please install upgrade if possible
<SkippersBoss> a :
<SkippersBoss> ah
<SkippersBoss> have they given a name ??
<Humble313> like an error code?
<SkippersBoss> can you physically hook up the machine to the net ??
<Humble313> yeah but my dad would prefer wifi
<SkippersBoss> well they usually give the name of the obsolete package
<SkippersBoss> just to get the upgrade sorted
<SkippersBoss> :-)
<Humble313> right now it's acquiring ip address
<Humble313> gosh man, ubuntu was supposed to be simple lol
<SkippersBoss> yeah it is 95% of the time
<SkippersBoss> Problem lies with the manufacturers  of certain hardware. If they do not donate code to the open source we have a hard controling this
<SkippersBoss> :-(
<Humble313> i'll stick to ethernet now. gotta do other things but yeah it seems the problem is acquiring the ip address
<SkippersBoss> i think your usb network card is not fully supported :-( I do remember this issue...
<SkippersBoss> have fun: i need to be doing something else now
<SandJ> Humble313, sadly the easiest way of sorting out the WiFi is with the PC connected by
<SandJ> cable while you do it.
<SandJ> That way you can get all the upgrades and drivers you might need and check connectivity and so on.
<blackgatocatnegr> Does "Windows Wireless drivers" program helps at all?
<blackgatocatnegr> I never tried it.
<blackgatocatnegr> program name "ndisgtk, a GTK+ based frontend for ndiswrapper, allowing an easy way to install Windows wireless drivers."
<hobgoblin> I'd guess that a lsusb with the thing plugged in would be rather useful in seeing if the thing has problems
<Humble313> ill be sticking to windows on this pc :)
<blackgatocatnegr> you could at least try ndisgtk first
<Humble313> for ubuntu?
<Humble313> i think i've done an additional driver search though
<blackgatocatnegr> ndisgtk is in the ubuntu repositories, just search for Windows Wireless drivers
<blackgatocatnegr> if that does not help, nothing will.
<blackgatocatnegr> unless someone there has made a linux driver that works with your card
<Humble313> oh ok, i see. thanks
<davidvj> Having a problem completing an upgrade to xfce4 through the ppa. Anybody able to point me in the right direction?
<xubuntu329> hello to all
<blackgatonegro>  davidvj, try with synaptic
<blackgatonegro>  davidvj, if that fails, reboot and in grub pick repair broken packages
<xubuntu329> i'm trying to install xubuntu 12.04 but installation crash at "install grub-dummy" can someone help me? thnx
<davidvj> It is in synaptic that I think my problem lies ... will try a reboot an see if that helps .. thanks
<blackgatonegro> xubuntu329, well try to install xubuntu 11.10 then upgrade to 12.04, then install propietary drives, then restricted drivers
<blackgatonegro> thats the solñution official suport seems to be giving
<xubuntu329> thnx blackgatonegro i'll try
<davidvj> looks like after a reboot the xfce4 ppa is working correctly ..... How do I move the top panel items to the right-hand side?
<blackgatonegro> well, did you upgrade to 12.04 already?
<davidvj> looks like I am fully upgraded!
<blackgatonegro> davidvj, install restricted extras, install propietary video card driver, update?
<davidvj> OK will do! How will that help with moving my menu items on the panel?
<blackgatonegro> it will not, but it will save you problems later
<davidvj> Thanks
<davidvj> Just remembered .. I called for restricted extras as a part of my basic install.
<blackgatonegro> davidvj, make sre they are installed, try to play a mp3 file
<blackgatonegro> davidvj,  if you can heard sound, then is installed
<davidvj> I have been playing BBC video material and that is usually the critical test
<davidvj> Yes sound was fine
<blackgatonegro> ok, next install the propietario video card driver, make sure is the one that has "update" in the name
<davidvj> where will I find the prop vid driver? I have already installed colour management ... hope nothing is going to mess with that
<blackgatonegro> in settings /adicional drivers
<davidvj> I should have known that .... OK; " no drivers available" it tells me. Never found a driver with any prior linux installations
<blackgatonegro> Then nevermind then. Now go to system/ update manager and update
<davidvj> One last nagging question: I am using 'Industrial' window format (others with the same problem) the window-border is really hard to grip ... have you found a solution?
<blackgatonegro> davidvj, try changing the theme
<davidvj> Been there and multiply done that ... as I inferred all the themes appear to have the same problem.
<knome> davidvj, http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<blackgatonegro> Have you changed your video settings?
<blackgatonegro> ah wait, video grip, nevermind.
<davidvj> Knome: will look at that ... thanks
<knome> davidvj, np
<blackgatonegro> And here I was thinking it was the windows looking weird, must be all the video problems I usually have on linux
<davidvj> knome: learnt something new today .. thanks .. new window tricks for this old dog ... it works quite well
<davidvj> All of the video and terrible sound problems that I had disappeared a couple of years ago. All my installs now are mostly clean.
<uskerine> hi
<uskerine> i am using live distribution from xubuntu
<uskerine> i disabled the wifi last time i used the system
<uskerine> and now i can not find the small icon on the task bar to get connected again
<uskerine> any ideas on how to reactivate wifi? it seems it has been disabled
<davidvj> The icons are a bit hard to see .. did you change your background?
<uskerine> no i didn't
<uskerine> i see the bluetooth
<davidvj> If you are talking to us then you can not be disconnected!!
<uskerine> :)
<uskerine> i am taking through other computer
<uskerine> talking
<uskerine> so my xubuntu is disconnected
<uskerine> :(
<davidvj> go to 'settings > network connections'
<uskerine> errr
<Yancho> guys, i am trying to install ubuntuone on xubuntu. however after installing ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk when i go settings > ubuntu one control panel - the application is crashing .. any idea from where to start fixing please?
<uskerine> it was just clicking on the double arrow icon
<uskerine> and "enabling the wifi"
<uskerine> i feel a bit embarrased.... :) but it works now
<uskerine> thanks anyway i return back to xubuntu
<blackgatonegro> Yancho, try reboot, grub, fix broken pakages
<davidvj> glad to help
<Yancho> how to enter into grub blackgatonegro ?
<blackgatonegro> reboot, in the menu, pick the second option of the linux version you are using, then pick recover /fix broken packages
<Yancho> ok will do thanks :)
<Yancho> blackgatonegro, did that - now when i start it, no application is starting. ps aux | grep ubuntuon gives :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059570/ any idea?
<recon69_lap> hi, I'm trying to use eclipse IDE, But I get  "bash: /home/mec/opt/eclipse/eclipse: cannot execute binary file" when I try start it from the command line?
<blackgatonegro> Yancho, try to fully remove ubuntu one using synaptic, then reintall it using synaptic, make sure you have smart upgrade enabled.
<recon69_lap> never mind, look like i trying to run legacy 64bit install of eclipse on a new 32bit install
<recon69_lap> aggh, how to you shrink a dialog thats to big for screen?
<blackgatocatnegr> recon69_lap, try to resize the windows or just change your screen resolution, chaging the minumn font size also may help
<recon69_lap> cant resize the dialog, it's off the screen !!!!
<Sysi> Alt+Right click
<recon69_lap> maximize worked this time :) , but second program I'v had this problem with
<blackgatocatnegr> recon69_lap, change xubuntu minimun font size
<blackgatocatnegr> recon69_lap,  or change screen resolution.
<recon69_lap> resolution is up as far as it will go, I'll try minimum font, but i hope it does not make it hard to read text
<recon69_lap> nope can't find minimum font anywhere
<blackgatocatnegr> Try settings / setting manager / appearance / default font
<recon69_lap> blackgatocatnegr: duh, I knew that :) thx from the help
<xubuntu600> hello?
<baizon> hello :)
<xubuntu600> Hey if anyone can haelp me I just installed Xubuntu 12.0.4 and can't get my laptops speakers to work
<baizon> xubuntu600: check pavucontrol
<baizon> check there for outputs
<xubuntu600> I've tried every setting but no luck
<baizon> xubuntu600: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<blackgatonegro> check pulseaudio
<xubuntu872> hola friends - quick question.  what desktop environment does xubuntu 12 come with?
<Sysi> xfce
<baizon> xfce 4.10
<baizon> nooo
<baizon> sorry
<baizon> xfce 4.8
<xubuntu872> ok, thanks.  i've got xubuntu running in a virtual machine, do i just not get a desktop environment?
<blackgatonegro> nope, you get it, only emulated and that.
<xubuntu872> how do i convince it to run?  it's telling me that $display is not set and that this version of fte must be run under x11.  xorg is up to date, i know because i tried to apt get install it.
<blackgatonegro> "Mmm.... try using wubi then"
<xubuntu872> wubi is a windows installer?  i'm not tryint to install it under windows
<blackgatonegro> then just boot it from the live cd and not install it
<blackgatonegro> have you read this? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<blackgatonegro> there is also http://sourceforge.net/projects/portableubuntu/
<blackgatonegro> but that one is a bit outdated
<xubuntu872> i'm looking at the first one.  i think i have a different version of vmware.  it's trying to do easyinstall, which a cursory google search recommends against.
<blackgatonegro> mmm
<blackgatonegro> try with the alternate cd
<blackgatonegro> or try with 11.10 then upgrade
<xubuntu872> ok, i'll try version 11 when i get home tonight.  thanks!
<Zubin> how to install a usb modem in xubuntu?
<recon69_lap> Zubin: plug it in to a usb port?
<Zubin> ya but it did not read.
<Zubin> i tried even to change the modules and add the usb serial option but the file did not save and hence i could not load the modules.
<recon69_lap> hang on, I'm getting a message from the sprits, is the modem a  Belkin Wireless G ? :)
<Zubin> no its a micromax 3g modem.
<recon69_lap> Zubin: try use lsusb to identify the usb code for the modem, then have a look at supported hardware
<recon69_lap> Zubin: these commands might help too http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<recon69_lap> Zubin: opps http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059784/
<Marzata> how do you connect Android 4.0.4 to Xubuntu 12.04? usb cabel? wifi? ssh?
<ochosi> Marzata: or bluetooth?
<ochosi> i guess much depends on what you want to do
<ochosi> but i have no experience with that whatsoever, so i wouldn't know
<ochosi> (don't have android)
<lemmoner> I do via USB
<Marzata> isn't that suppose to be linux and they to talk together ...
<GridCube> not... really
<Marzata> the next proprietary crap ...
 * SkippersBoss uses wifi through the router. to connect to his Arc to his xubuntu machine
<knome> Marzata, recheck the attitude
 * SkippersBoss has not yet been able to sync his se arc with his xubuntu box :-(
<Marzata> imagine ...
<lemmoner> aren't android sources available?
<GridCube> yes they are somewhere
<lemmoner> then it is a matter of time a fork appears
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic for android discussion
<knome> holstein, hello. can you please turn off awaynicks? thanks.
<knome> Htbrdd, ^
<knome> holstein, sorry ;)
<Htbrdd> yes?
<knome> Htbrdd, please turn off awaynicks
<Htbrdd> why do i need to do that? not trying to be rude just asking?
<knome> Htbrdd, that's a channel policy, we try to avoid any unnecessary "lines"/messages sent to users; sometimes the channels is really busy even without
<Htbrdd> my irc bouncer sets away when i log out.
<knome> Htbrdd, i'm sure there's some kind of option to turn that off
<knome> Htbrdd, setting /away is ok, using awaynick is not
<knome> Htbrdd, there's a big difference :)
<Htbrdd> yea i think it sets away for just #freenode not just a channel. but i will look into it.
<knome> Htbrdd, both nick and /away are network-wide
#xubuntu 2012-06-26
<xubuntu119> hello all.
<xubuntu119> I'm trying to install xubuntu on this new AMD-based machine, but the installer does not see the hard drive.
<xubuntu119> I can mount the partitions from teh desktop and from the console, as well as edit them with gparted.
<xubuntu119> I have already disabled the cheap software fake-raid emulation in the BIOS, to no avail.
<xubuntu119> Any ideas?
<GridCube> xubuntu119, check your ide/sata cables are well connected
<GridCube> change the ports they are at
<GridCube> probably some silly misconnection
<xubuntu119> I can mount and edit the drive using other tools
<xubuntu119> The installer seems to be malfunctioning or misconfigured.
<xubuntu119> Is there a way to launch the text-based alternate installer from the desktop livecd?
<xubuntu119> ...gonna reboot...
<xubuntu747> I had a question...I just turned on my desktop computer and it is saying that GNOME Power Manager has not been installed correctly. I installed all the software almost a year ago now. I officially can't log in. Can someone please help me?
<GridCube> go to a tty and do a sudo apt-get autoclean
<xubuntu747> k and that should solve the problem?
<GridCube> maybe
<xubuntu747> I know that there is no more room left on my device and I was just about to delete some files. Would this stall me from doing the sudo apt-get autoclean?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> it should uninstall stuff
<GridCube> stuff you dont need
<xubuntu747> Alright, thanks i'll try that out.
<al-pal> Hi there guys
<al-pal> has anybody had any experience installing Nvidia Optimus Drivers
<al-pal> I just installed the bumbell bee driver but not sure what to do from there
<sonia> hey all, I have a slightly irrelevant question if anyone's around :)
<well_laid_lawn> the answer could be just as irrelevant.. ;P
<sonia> heh, willing to take that chance. really new to using anything other than windows :p
<well_laid_lawn> so shoot
<sonia> I have xubuntu 12.04. the latest version of a program I need is for ubuntu 7.10.  (where the windows version is made for 7, sigh...) will it work?
<well_laid_lawn> depends on what other apps it depends on
<well_laid_lawn> the easiest way to find out is try
<sonia> heh, okay, I'll see. It's Cisco Packet Tracer, if that helps.
 * sonia blinks, download page says "Use Firefox to download the Linux.bin files as Internet Explorer doesn't load them correctly." 
<sonia> ...why would you- never mind
<well_laid_lawn> !find cisco
<ubottu> Found: libnet-telnet-cisco-perl, quantum-plugin-cisco
<lotato> hello!
<Unit193> sonia: Another good thing would be to find a program that does the same thing, but that's just another option.
<sonia> Unit193, I'll try - that'd probably help, yes. S'just I need this particular one for class.
<sonia> incidentally, while I'm here - is there a reason this OS is so ridiculously fast? It's impressive.
<well_laid_lawn> sonia: http://kaslnetwork.com/articles/installing-cisco-packettracer-5-3-2-on-64-bit-ubuntu-or-debian/
<Unit193> Ah, understandable.
<lotato> How do I access input/output devices on xubuntu? My internal microphone on my laptop doesn't work :<
<sonia> thanks all! :)
<well_laid_lawn> lotato: have you tried pavucontrol?
<well_laid_lawn> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.2-1build1 (precise), package size 140 kB, installed size 949 kB
<sonia> ^ that's neat, I use it
<lotato> Here is a screenshot of the input menu
<lotato> http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/12/0626/h_1340680335_8812198_4912692eca.png
<lotato> I'm assuming the blue bar is for detecting the amount of sound
<lotato> showing the amount of detected sound, that is
<lotato> but it does not move from that position
<well_laid_lawn> lotato: in a terminal run   alsamixer   press F4 for capture and make sure the mic is selected and unmuted
<lotato> Oh dear I'm quite confused; does any of this look right?
<lotato> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/12/0626/h_1340680893_2342962_5fbbc87fa7.png
<well_laid_lawn> lotato: you need to press F4 to be in the capture device screen
<well_laid_lawn> looks like the mic is turned down to zero anyway
<lotato> I believe this is the right menu now
<lotato> http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/12/0626/h_1340681061_3235951_80c60a5edd.png
<lotato> Would turning up the mic column resolve the issue?
<well_laid_lawn> yep. hit the up arrow to turn the mics volume up
<well_laid_lawn> It "should" help
<lotato> Thank you so much well_laid_lawn; it appears that my microphone is working perfectly now!
<well_laid_lawn> woot that was easy :)
<lotato> I tested it via skype and everything seems to be in order
<lotato> I truly appreciate your help
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<lotato> One more quick question, maybe you'll know as well :) Will this most likely resolve my issue with the mic in virtual machines?
<lotato> I have XP in a virtual machine to use rosetta stone, and the mic would not work (just as xubuntu) my guess would be that it would work now as well
<lotato> unfortunately I can't boot virtualbox at the moment
<well_laid_lawn> I have no experience with mics in vm's
<well_laid_lawn> someone in #vbox might know
<well_laid_lawn> but give it a try when you can
<lotato> ah ok; I'll have to test it myself later on :) Once again, thanks for your help
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<lotato> I would be incredibly lost without that lol
<lotato> have a great night!
<xubuntu867> hello
<xubuntu867> hunter2
<xubuntu949> Hi. When I try to log in, there is a message stating that the configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager has not been installed correctly. I am not able to log in. I believe I have to go to a tty and do a sudo apt-get autoclean. Can someone please walk me through how I can do this please?
<baizon> xubuntu949: dpkg --reconfigure gnome-power-manager
<baizon> ups
<baizon> wrong
<baizon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-power-manager
<baizon> or try sudo apt-get install -f
<xubuntu949> am I able to do that if I can't log in?
<baizon> no
<baizon> so when you see the login window
<baizon> press ctrl+alt+F1
<baizon> then log in and do that
<xubuntu949> when i log in do i just do username and password right after? I can't remember how to do a sudo apt-get install -f. Can you possibly walk me through the steps
<xubuntu949> Can anyone help me out?
<v1adimir> I would, if I could. :)
<v1adimir> uh btw., xubuntu = xfce power manager
<baizon> !ask | xubuntu949
<ubottu> xubuntu949: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu949> K, my apologies...when I went to the page after ctrl+alt+F1 and it asks for my login are they asking for my password only?
<well_laid_lawn> yes
<well_laid_lawn> well you should do your username then password
<xubuntu949> k and then what should I do after that if it is saying that the configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager has not been installed correctly?
<well_laid_lawn> try sudo apt-get install -f
<well_laid_lawn> what's wrong with the xfce4 power manager?
<xubuntu949> I am not sure. I installed all the software a year ago and this just happened today when I shut down my desktop and turned it back on..
<xubuntu949> Do you have any idea why this happened?
<v1adimir> You haven't rebooted in a year?
<well_laid_lawn> I could only guess. An os update, a session saved wrong, a ...
<xubuntu949> oh no, I have rebooted.
<xubuntu949> well thanks for the help, I appreciate it. If this does not work then I will come back on
<kth> Hi! I just purchased a Toshiba NB520 and xubuntu can't identify the screen. Poor screen resolution. Can someone help?
<v1adimir> kth: specs say it's: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD so maybe that can help some
<v1adimir> http://www.toshiba-india.com/laptop/netbook-nb520.html
<selinuxa> 10.1 inch WXGA
<kth> Yes, but how does that help me?
<selinuxa> wxga is 1280x720
<selinuxa> *768
<kth> Really... I thourght it was 1024x600 for this one
<selinuxa> nah, that's WSVGA
<kth> I think it can have higher resolution but only for external screens, but I'm not sure
<kth> selinuxa... se for sweden?
<kth> Det skulle hjälpa :)
<selinuxa> no, se for Security Enhanced ;P
<kth> OK.. English then :)
<selinuxa> hehe
<kth> So... any suggestions on how I should proceed. I have been searching for xorg.config but it seems to have disapeared in 12.04
<selinuxa> the gma 3150 has a max output resolution of 1400x1050
<selinuxa> with an external VGA monitor.
<kth> with external yes, but I don't get the "internal" to work
<kth> Only got 800 x 600
<well_laid_lawn> have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kth> Nope
<well_laid_lawn> should say what's up with the monitor
<v1adimir> maybe this can be somewhat relevant in terms of hw support http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953734&highlight=intel+gma+3650&page=3
 * selinuxa was thinking of using xrandr
<selinuxa> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<Unit193> You can use arandr for a GUI version.
<selinuxa> thanks for tip, Unit193
<kth> Did not really find what I need in that thread
<kth> I have never done anything with xrandr
<kth> Checking...
<v1adimir> kth: are you running the latest update 3.2.0-25-generic kernel? in terminal: uname -r
<v1adimir> *stable for Precise
<kth> 3.2.0-25-generic
<kth> Yes
<v1adimir> heh ok
<kth> So... What do I do with arandr????
<well_laid_lawn> arandr should the choice in resolutions you have
<kth> I only have one choice... 800 x 600
<kth> That's the problem
<baizon> kth: so the detection is wrong
<well_laid_lawn> that's why I suggested reading the X log - to find out why
<kth> Yes...
<selinuxa> If you want to add a mode with resolution 1024X768, you can enter the following command: (The output is shown following.)
<selinuxa> $ cvt 1024 768
<baizon> detection -> drivers
<selinuxa> you can force a mode with xrandr
<baizon> and pray that it work :D
<kth> lol
<baizon> for me it never workd :D
<selinuxa> eh
<baizon> just joking :D
<well_laid_lawn> it could be using the vesa driver
<kth> For what I understand I must change the xorg.config to make it work, but in 12.04 I can't even find it
<well_laid_lawn> just make it
<selinuxa> not in/etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<kth> Wait... is it hidden?
<selinuxa> you can generate one
<selinuxa> with sudo Xorg -configure
<well_laid_lawn> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<selinuxa> no, shouldn't be.
<v1adimir> selinuxa: nividia-settings generated one for me, so prolly not there by default
<kth> Can't find it there
<selinuxa> interesting, when i installed xserver-xorg on a headless server so as to VNC in, a sample xorg.conf was provided
<selinuxa> then sudo Xorg -configure, kth
<well_laid_lawn> xorg.conf doesn't get made by default - files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ are used instead
<selinuxa> Ah
<kth> Should never have bourgt a Toshiba :(  But it was limegreen...Could not resist :)
<well_laid_lawn> you just have to learn how to find out what's going on in linux
<well_laid_lawn> read the log
<kth> What log?
<well_laid_lawn> like I said - have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<well_laid_lawn> you can paste it
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kth> wait...
<well_laid_lawn> your three dots are nearly up...
<well_laid_lawn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kth> So...
<kth> Paste it...
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<kth> Not just to paste here?
<well_laid_lawn> not more than three lines no
<well_laid_lawn>  For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060312/
<well_laid_lawn> k
<kth> Is that correct pasted?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> line 1722 says you are using the vesa driver - so you need to sort out the vid driver first
<kth> How... A this above my knowlede of Linux
<kth> I mean... I'm to stupid to fix it with out help :)
<kth> How do I sort out the video driver?
<well_laid_lawn> we have to find out what chip you have first so in a terminal do   lspci | grep -i vga
<kth> How do I type a standing line?
<well_laid_lawn> normally shift+\ so hold down shift and hit the \
<kth> swedish keybord... wait
<v1adimir> just copy paste, ctrl+shift+v to paste in terminal
<Sysi> try altGr < for |
<v1adimir> oh nvm :s
<well_laid_lawn> you don't have to keep saying wait, I'm here for a while tho I might do other things for a min or two
<kth> :)
<well_laid_lawn> you can drag the mouse across txt to hightlight it and middle click in the terminal too44
<kth> Not online with the comp that I'm trying to fix
<well_laid_lawn> s/44//
<well_laid_lawn> k
<kth> I will change comp so I can copy / paste
<kth_> Back now. Please repeat
<well_laid_lawn>   lspci | grep -i vga
<kth_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<v1adimir> so the on-chip controller is being loaded instead of the graphics adapter
<kth_> If you say so :)
<v1adimir> I had the link on how to handle it the other day, but someone else is gonna have to do it now :f
<well_laid_lawn> seems it needs this solution - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/1901
<well_laid_lawn> make the xorg.conf in your home directory then use    sudo mv -v
<kth_> I will try.
<v1adimir> oic the intel gma is one and the same on that computer, sry about that
<well_laid_lawn> kth_: I can't find any horizsync in your log file so I'd try the values the solution uses
<trotsky> hello there, i have an acer aspire 7720 which gives an error when booting from usb (bios version 1.43) when i try to boot from dvd which latest ubuntu .iso burned to it the cursor just blinks in upper left corner. What can i do to get ubuntu 12.04?
<well_laid_lawn> you know this is #xubuntu ?
<well_laid_lawn> I'd look for a safe graphics option in the boot menu
<v1adimir> trotsky: i was unable to install from DVD, but liveCD worked for me (uefi bios, never bothered to check why :))
<trotsky> sorry
<Kingsy> is anyone else getting frustrated with the new version of xubuntu?
<Unit193> Not really, works fine here.
<Kingsy> no it works fine.. for sure..
<Kingsy> but is it not reminding you more nad more of windows?
<Kingsy> it says things like
<Kingsy> "this program is not responding.. terminate now?" <-- well not exactly but that kinda thing
<Kingsy> it also has "crash reports" send this error to stop it happening further etc etc.. I consider those things "windowsy" heh
<Kingsy> now thats a word :P
<Sysi> you can just remove apps responsible of those
<Kingsy> it also seems to crash a little more than it used to.. just randomly stops..
<Kingsy> for example banshee crashed yesterday.. randomly stopped worked
<astraljava> Kingsy: By 'new', are you referring to the latest stable?
<Kingsy> yeah 12.04
<Sysi> I like that "not responding" thingy, way nicer than killall
<astraljava> Kingsy: For me, 12.04 hasn't done anything wrong thus far. Ok, I use Studio as the desktop, but it's so much based on Xubuntu it's practically the same.
<astraljava> I think I had the same install from two weeks before the first beta.
<Kingsy> well I guess I will just hang in there.. what stupid application is responsible for sending those "crash reports" ?
<Kingsy> I hate those
<Sysi> you know, if you ever made one it could be fixed :P
<astraljava> Kingsy: That'd be apport.
<Unit193> apport?
<Sysi> !info apport
<ubottu> apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu7 (precise), package size 138 kB, installed size 956 kB
<v1adimir> hey i'm happy to send crash reports to *nix developers, no matter how stupid they make me look..;) :)
<v1adimir> *as opposed to sending them to m$
<astraljava> Why'd they make _you_ look stupid?
<v1adimir> why wouldn't he want to send them? ;p
<astraljava> Well, I gave up on that one. :)
<v1adimir> :$
<Sysi> I think I stopped after five similar about blueman on my wubi-xubuntu on macbook
<astraljava> Right, I am not dissing wubi nor its developers, but I wouldn't have cared even about the first one.
<astraljava> But then again, I wouldn't be using it in the first place, either.
<v1adimir> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/PackageHooks < so stuff can be excluded?
<Unit193> Per application too.
<v1adimir> cool
<Kingsy> question, not ubuntu specific. when you apt-get purge a package.. I am assuming by purge it means "totally remove" how come the size that is purged is always less than the size that is installed?
<Kingsy> I have always wondered that
<Kingsy> Sysi: you still around?
<Kingsy> or anyone? I am looking to get a vpn working so I can setup daap to stream music.. or something along those lines..
<Kingsy> was wondering what the easiest vpn solution is with xubuntu
<Unit193> The network manager says it can handle it.
<Kingsy> Unit193: yeah, I was looking at that.. but I am using a vnc server to control my pc at the moment (I am not at home) and for some reason when you try to create a vpn connection its just all greyed out..
<Kingsy> why would that be?
<Sysi> Kingsy: you want to stream music from your home machine? I'd use vlc or icecast
<Kingsy> hmm never thought about those solutions..
<Kingsy> is icecast any good?
<Sysi> the most used streaming afaik
<Sysi> though can be a bit complex to set up
<Sysi> pulseaudio has some in-built streaming but I don't really know about that
<Kingsy> Sysi: how does icecast work? http ?
<Sysi> I've only been on client-side, might be
<Kingsy> Sysi: and what was the client side like? were you able to choose songs etc?
<Sysi> it's a stream, server end decides what to play
<Kingsy> hmm thats not really what I want then :P
<Kingsy> I might try daap over a vpn
<Kingsy> it means I can use banshee
<kth> I'm back
<kth> Hello well_laid_lawn. With kernel 3.3 the problem is solved. I have installed fedora 17 and it works fine. Kan I make a kenel update in xubuntu
<kth> Like xubuntu better than fedora
<kth> anyone? Kernel update?
<astraljava> kth: There are some newer kernels packaged for precise on LP, but we cannot recommend using them, they have no support. Warranty void. :)
<Myrtti> "warranty" even
<kth> got it
<kth> thanks anyway
<untaken> I have gedit open, but I can't find where it is in my workspaces. I can see it running, and when I open a gedit on the file again,it says its already open. ps aux lists it to, but can't see it my workspaces. Any ideas?
<untaken> I could kill it off... but I wonder if there is a way to get it to show up?
<astraljava> Myrtti: I'll remember that.
<Marzata> is it possible to install a lxde session in xubuntu?
<Kingsy> guys, how do you restart the samba process on xubuntu?
<Kingsy> that is such a dumb question I know.. but I just cant find it in /etc/init.d/    restart doesnt see it.. and neither does "service"
<baizon> Kingsy: try sudo initctl restart smbd
<baizon> This doesnt work? /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Kingsy> baizon: nope...
<Kingsy> initctl: Unknown job: smbd
<Kingsy> -bash: /etc/init.d/samba: No such file or directory
<Kingsy> but /etc/samba/smb.conf existsa
<baizon> sudo service smbd restart <- that?
<baizon> or this? sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<Kingsy> baizon: how the hell did this happen.. it wasnt installed..
<Kingsy> ubuntu must have missed it?? haha
<Kingsy> anyway it works now
<baizon> ehh =)
<Kingsy> baizon: have you ever used openvpn with samba?
<baizon> no
<Kingsy> np
<baizon> you have to google it :)
<martinphone> i need to write french oeuf, but with 3 letters: "oe" u and f, I have found æ, but not "oe"
<martinphone> can you help me out?
<ochosi> martinphone: where were you looking?
<martinphone> ochosi, my keyboard, now googling
<ochosi> martinphone: accessories > character map?
<ochosi> martinphone: œ
<ochosi> martinphone: or actually: œuf
<Marceilango> My usb modem is not working in Xubuntu. Can anyone please help me fix it?
<martinphone> yes, ochosi but im looking for a fast way of writting it be it in chat or libreoffice, and I dont find it
<martinphone> found it in that list though
<ochosi> that list also contains the unicode numbers for each char
<ochosi> so you can easily insert the chars into other apps if you remember the number :)
<martinphone> ochosi, U+0153?
<ochosi> yes
<ochosi> martinphone: hit ctrl+shift+u and then enter the number
<martinphone> noob here: i only get to write large strings of uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu folowed by those numbers, what does that u stand for?
<ochosi> then hit enter and you get the character
<martinphone> aso
<martinphone> œ
<martinphone> wow
<ochosi> (luckily i know you're german so i know what you mean with "aso" :) )
<martinphone> thx
<ochosi> np
<martinphone> lol
<Pici> unicode
<martinphone> aint there an easier way? I can get an æ just with altgr+a
<ochosi> martinphone: depends on your kb-layout
<martinphone> 0153
<martinphone> ok
<ochosi> you can also change that to french with a kb-shortcut (if you know where œ is there)
<martinphone> œ
<martinphone> ok
<Marceilango> My usb modem is not working in Xubuntu. Can anyone please help me fix it?
<sdasdasdas> I'm trying to install the global menu in Xubuntu. Can someone help?
<ochosi> sdasdasdas: that's currently not really supported by xfce4-indicator-plugin. it'll most likely result in a buggy interface
<sdasdasdas> Ah, come on, there has to be a way. I've been trying to do it via OMG! Ubuntu but there is not 12.04 guide as there are a lot of dependency issues.
<sdasdasdas> And i would fix them if I knew how to. That's what I need help with.
 * astraljava wanders away thinking 'What's a global menu?'
<smilyy> Hi, gfxcard radeon 3870, installed default system, after boot black/blue screen = hangs, booted with nomodeset xdriver=vesa got same result
<smilyy> how can i boot into non graphical mode, since nomodeset is not working for me?
<smilyy> so i could install fglrx driver manual
<ochosi> smilyy: you should be able to get to recovery-mode via grub
<smilyy> i do not even see the grub loader
<smilyy> just after it the xubuntu loading screen
<sdasdasdas> How do I fix this? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sdasdasdas>  xfce4-appmenu-plugin : Depends: libindicator6 (>= 0.3.90) but it is not installable
<sdasdasdas>                         Recommends: appmenu-gtk2 but it is not installable
<sdasdasdas> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<cousteau> when I press a dead acute followed by a C, I get a Ç (C with cedilla) rather than Ć (C with acute).  IIRC this doesn't happen on Ubuntu 10.10.  Is this because of XFCE or because somehing has changed in *buntu keyboard configs?
<ochosi> cousteau: probably you're using a different keyboard-layout? there are quite a few different french kb-layouts
<cousteau> I think the result of keyboard combinations is not layout-dependant
<ochosi> cousteau: think again ;)
<cousteau> (also, this is a spanish keyboard; anyway there's already a ç as a standalone key)
<cousteau> ochosi, I mean, dead key combinations
<ochosi> cousteau: yes, i know. and yes, they depend on kb-layout
<cousteau> cool, that means someone has done something, and I can blame him on his own language
<ochosi> smilyy: you have to hold "alt" while booting, then you'll get to grub's menu
<ochosi> smilyy: (start right after bios has finished loading – or shortly before that :) )
<ochosi> cousteau: or you can blame the keycodes your keyboard sends
<cousteau> nope
<cousteau> my keyboard sends a keycode for an acute, and then a keycode for a C
<cousteau> why the computer decides to interpret that as a C with cedilla instead of a C with acute is out of my comprehension
<cousteau> my netbook interprets them as a c with acute (lubuntu 10.04)
<smilyy> ochosi, thx for this
<ochosi> smilyy: np. and good luck!
<cousteau> seems that the files /usr/share/X11/locale/iso8859-{1,15}/Compose associate <dead_acute> <c> to ç
<cousteau> however ubuntu and lubuntu seem to override this behavior
<cousteau> which is good since I _already_ have a ç
<cousteau> (and I do never use it)
<smilyy> funny thing: after booting with nomodeset or xforcevesa or xdriver=vesa, nothing worked, text parameter was the solution... i could slap myself ;)
<smilyy> next time i make a minimal install and install fglrx first, thx for your help :)
<ochosi> smilyy: good you managed :) many people don't get past graphical errors
<xubuntu387> hey guys I can't get my sound to work in xubuntu 12.04 can you help me out?
<Simooon> xubuntu387, My sound stopped working not that long ago, i tried turning master headphone and speaker on and off in different sequences a couple of times using alsamixer and suddenly it worked again, not really a good solution, but it worked for me, perhaps it is worth a shot.
<xubuntu387> I don't have any options for headphones
<xubuntu387> I change all my outputs but nothing seems to change anything
<smilyy> you are not alone my sound is also not working after a fresh install :s
<ochosi> smilyy, xubuntu387: if you find out how to fix your sound, please don't forget to submit a bugreport on launchpad about it!
<smilyy> ochosi: just realized its just some gstreamer problem
<smilyy> with vlc i get proper output
<smilyy> some weird bug, gstreamer cant handle files from manual mounted devices + missing codecs, both problems are well known.
<holstein> interesting.. so the sound is working? if you move the files to an internal drive?
<smilyy> the device where the files are on have to be auto-mounted
<holstein> smilyy: how was that confirmed?
<Sysi> try gvfs-mount instead of sudo mount?
<holstein> did you find an existing bug report?
<smilyy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmusicbrowser/+bug/892333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 892333 in gmusicbrowser (Ubuntu) "Playing error : Resource not found. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 135." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smilyy> missing codecs was just related to my stupidnes ;)
<yondering> hi, got a question..  I'm trying to install xubuntu 12.04 x64 from a cd... I've verified the hash and I can install in a VM without issue using the iso itself..  but trying to boot the live cd on the pc itself seems to hang on the "install" screen with no options available.
<yondering> Any ideas?
<baizon> have you done the partitioning ?
<superuser> is there a way to have easy access to my windows shares in xubunu?
<yondering> It doesn't give me the option to do any partitioning.. this is the first "install" screen that appears.
<yondering> by memory, I believe this is the screen that should be asking me to select a language. ;)
<baizon> yondering: have you tried boot into the system?
<genii-around> Possibly it can't deduce your hard drive controller chipset or you may be using some software raid under MS
<baizon> superuser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<yondering> I'm using the standard sata controller on an asus pfq pro mobo.. no raid.
<yondering> er, p5q pro, rather.
<yondering> baizon, I've been able to install previous versions of ubuntu without issue, and I was able to install sabayon 9 x64 the other day on the same box.  I'm lazy, however, and I'd prefer to just use xubuntu.
<yondering> unless you mean selecting the live cd session from the grub menu on the cd.. it's not giving me the option.
<yondering> ah well, guess I've got to stick with sabayon.. thanks for the suggestions, all :)
<superuser> thanks baizon,
<baizon> np np
<warhell> hello, i have a question on custom compiling kernel i already done, but for some reason i can add reposoitores anymore it crashes and errors ot.
<warhell> out.
<xubuntu529> Hi. I am unable to log in due to the configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly. Would it be better for me to try sudo apt-get install -f or do a sudo apt-get autoclean?
<xubuntu529> Would doing one of theses delete any of my files?
<xubuntu529> I installed all the software nearly a year ago and it has been working fine, up until yesterday.
<warhell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061339/
<warhell> this is the error im recieving after i compiled and made my kernel and even in your kernel it says this.
<warhell> so im kinda clueless on how to fix it.
<xubuntu529> after I have done a sudo apt-get install -f, how can I go back to the log in screen to see if it has worked?
<pjotter> Hello everybody. I am trying to change the default file manager from Thunar to Xfe. I tried selecting xfe in the preferred applications, but this doesn't seem to work. Whatever I choose in preferred applications, the default is always thunar. Help would be appriciated.
<pjotter> anyone?
<pjotter> Hi all. I have a question about the default file manager in Xubuntu 12.04.
<Sysi> in what case wrong fm opens?
<Sysi> you may need to fiddle with update-alternatives but I've never used that
<pjotter> Does anybody know how to change the default file manager in Xubuntu 12.04. I would like to change it from Thunar to Xfe. But for some reason, changing it in settingsmanager doesn't do anything. The default seems to be stuck on thunar.
<pjotter> How can I change the default file manager to something else than Thunar?
<metals> hi
<metals> anybody knows how to install google chrome on Xubuntu?
<metals> anybody knows how to install google chrome on Xubuntu?
<Sysi> do you need the pdf-thingy or will chromium do?
<Sysi> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21157 kB, installed size 78055 kB
<metals> chromium doesn't load photos
<metals> cuz of that, Chrome I guess
<Sysi> download -deb and use sudo dpkg -i or maybe synaptic
<metals> don't know how
<metals> software center doesn't have it?
#xubuntu 2012-06-27
<Micah_> Hello
<Micah_> anyone know how to remove/clear a login for a windows shared folder?
<Micah_> when connecting for the first time i chose to save the login info...now the password has changed and i cannot access the folder. and can't find anywhere to change or remove that saved login
<GridCube> try the gnome-keyring
<Micah_> it shows 3 commands i can use
<Micah_> certificate-exception           import           version
<Micah_> or are you talking about the gui
<Micah_> seahorse
<gg> ur bad at cs
<Micah_> i tried that the passwords are not stored in there
<GridCube> you could try that, i just usually delete the ~/.gnome/keyring files and start over, but i guess there are smarter ways of doing it
<Micah_> ill try it
<GridCube> press ctrl-h on the file manager and search for the .gnome folder
<GridCube> find the keyring folder and rename it to something else
<GridCube> that should save your old data in case something wron happens (it should not)
<gg> how do i play starcraft 1 on ubuntu or brick breaker?
<Micah_> the files are gone...still not letting me enter in password
<gg> i tried to play on linux but i couldnt find snake or starcraftdinner
<GridCube> !ops
<ubottu> gnomefreak, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca, cody-somerville or knome
<gg> lolol
<gre> hi
<gre> is xubuntu a good alternative for an old computer?
<GridCube> it depends on how old
<GridCube> if its reaaaally old then no
<GridCube> if its relatevely old then probably, if you have 512+ ram you will be fine
<gre> a p4 2.4ghz , 1GB RAM
<gre> only 40GB HD
<GridCube> sure it should work fine there
<gre> with a 82865G intel chipset lol :x
<GridCube> :) generic video drivers work pretty well with intels
<gre> indeed? cool :)
<GridCube> mmhm yes
<gre> well, so i can download and install the latest xubuntu version
<GridCube> my intel classmate works flawlessly with them
<GridCube> gre, do your computer can boot from pendrives? and do you have a pendrive?
<gre> oh and... is openoffice into it? or koffice? abiword?
<GridCube> if you do then you can use unetbootin to install from them
<gre> i don't know what a pendrive is
<gre> ahhh
<SkippersBoss> gre libre office comes as standard :-)
<GridCube> an usb data storage
<gre> an usb key ?
<GridCube> yes
<gre> it can
<GridCube> SkippersBoss, xubuntu comes with abiword and gnumeric
<GridCube> no libreoffice by default
<SkippersBoss> auch
<SkippersBoss> I stand corrected
<GridCube> you can sudo apt-get it in five minutes tho
<SkippersBoss> sorry
<GridCube> :) no problem
<SkippersBoss> miss information in a support channel
<gre> but abiword can't export a .doc file to .pdf if i remember well
<GridCube> :D not if someone corrects you quickly
<gre> :/
<GridCube> gre, you dont need to export
<GridCube> you can simply print to file and choose pdf
<gre> oh ok
<GridCube> you can do this with every program not just text editors
<SkippersBoss> Hmm, ABI word WILL save to pdf
<GridCube> yes, that too
<GridCube> but you dont *need* to, you can print to pdf from leafpad
<gre> okay
<gre> thanks dudes
<GridCube> :) no problem
<SkippersBoss> yeah but can leafpad open an ms .doc file
<SkippersBoss> lol
<SkippersBoss> have fun gre
<GridCube> :P nope
<gre> thank you, same there SkippersBoss :)
<SkippersBoss> Justice at last
<GridCube> gre, if you are interested on extrafast you should look into lubuntu
<davidvj> I am using a boot usb drive to access my system, I need to retrieve my home directory and move it to a backup drive. How do set the permissions?
<holstein> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<davidvj> I do have some understanding of permissions but since I am on a boot usb I assume that things are going to be quite different
<davidvj> will a boot usb allow chown??
<holstein> davidvj: i would just move the files i want
<holstein> i would chown as needed, if needed
<davidvj> I am trying a "sudo dd if=/sda/  ..... of=/sdf/..... " it did not ask for p/w .... not sure if it is running or not
<holstein> i would just click and drag.. maybe gksudo whatever filemanager
<holstein> sudo dd should work fine
<davidvj> It would not let me click and drag ...
<holstein> it?... due to permisssions? did you open "it" with gksudo?
<davidvj> thanks for the re-assurance on the dd .... lets see what happens
<holstein> anyways.. sudo dd should be working fine
<davidvj> OK OK should have tried gksudo
<davidvj> Thanks for the guidance
<v1adimir> hm software center update available apparently
<v1adimir> 5.2.2.2 to 5.2.3
<blackgatonegro1> yup
<v1adimir> guys what to use for a (light) desktop system monitor pls?
<Sysi> conky
<v1adimir> Sysi: wasn't sure if to install it.. 1.8x and 1.9 in Precise, then something else in the lunchpad PPA.. not sure from where/how to install it? :s
<Sysi> just install "conky" or "conky-all"
<v1adimir> ok, ok, tnx (will do :))
<astraljava> v1adimir: You should know that we will never (officially) suggest to install anything from PPAs. :)
<v1adimir> right, gotcha
<v1adimir> though i wish there were certified PPAs, would make life a lot easier (than having to compile from source)
<astraljava> v1adimir: If there were enough resources, that could be handy. But as it is, only the official repositories get support.
<skjoedt> How do I simply change the cpu govenor (e.g. from performance to ondemand) in xubuntu?
<ablomen> skjoedt, if your hw is supported you can use xfce4-cpufreq-plugin
<ablomen> (or just cpufreq from the terminal)
<skjoedt> The plugin only seems to display the current policy. Nothing happens when I change it to powersafe
<skjoedt> This works fine in gnome2, so my hardware supports it
<v1adimir> skjoedt: won't change on my i5-2400 from the default either, can't remember what it was that got it working
<v1adimir> im always on 1600MHz lmao
<skjoedt> Is it due to permissions? Properly needs sudo
<v1adimir> no i had to hax0r something to get it to change modes
<v1adimir> it was on another install though :(
<skjoedt> The following command works fine (although it requires root privileges)
<skjoedt> echo powersave | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<skjoedt> Is there a way to safely make the above command work without using sudo?
<skjoedt> Perhaps change the privileges of the scaling_governor files somehow?
<epzil0n> what about jupiter? I have used it with several distros..
<epzil0n> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<v1adimir> ^ http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/jupiter-applet-finally-available-for.html
<v1adimir> skjoedt: if you have sandy (or ivy), it looks like turbo boost is acting right (no actual evidence to back that up, lol)
<Os_Maleus> hi together!
<skjoedt> v1adimir, Im on a core duo system at the moment
<skjoedt> epzil0n, I'll try it out - thanks
<Os_Maleus> does anybody know how dicomscope would be possible to make run?
<v1adimir> do you have EFI bios, perhaps it reads it from there and that's why the change isn't available by default (i still can't find what i did)
<epzil0n> it works in Xubuntu 12.04 i get 1000.00 MHz in power saving mode and 1667.00 MHz in maximum performance :P
<v1adimir> that max is my power-saving :$
<v1adimir> man i remember i changed it and i didn't sudo anything.. it was some config file, setting, something
<skjoedt> epzil0n, works perfect thanks! Hopefully the video capabilities in Jupiter wont screw up my catalyst settings
<epzil0n> skjoedt: nice, well don't use that feature ;)
<v1adimir> whatever you do, don't press the red button
<epzil0n> lol
<v1adimir> :)
<skjoedt> thanks guys this is awesome
<skjoedt> back to 30 celcius laptop again :)
<skjoedt> and btw I got 800 mhz in powersave :)
<v1adimir> yea i get your point now
<epzil0n> you are welcome :)
<epzil0n> sweet
<epzil0n> anyone that knows when xfce 4.10 will be in the official repos?
<Sysi> for 12.04, never, 12.10 will have it by default
<epzil0n> ok, so have to use a PPA then
<Sysi> yeah
<donmatas> Hi
<donmatas> Small questions:
<donmatas> The pictures saved in my desktop has only a black sqare as icon and not a minipreview as I us to it. Is anything that I can do to fix this?
<donmatas> he pictures saved in my desktop has only a black sqare as icon and not a minipreview as I use to it. Is anything that I can do to fix this?
<ochosi> donmatas: what version of xubuntu?
<ochosi> donmatas: if it's 12.04, go to desktop-settings > icons > show thumbnails
<ochosi> donmatas: if it's <12.04 there's not much you can do...
<epzil0n> 9
<judgen> Is the there a nightly ppa or something for xubuntu that i can use on precise? I would like to try out the tiling in xfwm4.10
<judgen> and i think i only have 4.8 in precise
<epzil0n> you can install xfce 4.10 through a ppa, i'm running it now in 12.04 ;)
<epzil0n> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/install-xfce-410-in-xubuntu-1204.html
<epzil0n> works like a charm :)
<donmatas> Me again
<epzil0n> hi there
<donmatas> sorry, I lost my connection
<epzil0n> ok
<donmatas> I was wondering if is possible to have minipreviews at the desktop
<donmatas> do I make myself clear?
<donmatas> an other tiny question:
<donmatas> How I can customize the icon of a launcher. I only can find the default icons. Where I should put a new image to find it from the "edit launcher section"
<Marzata> right click property edit
<genii-around> donmatas: If you have something in /home/yourusername/.icons/   it usually looks there
<donmatas> Mrzata: I done that buy I only find the default icons and I want to use my own icon...
<donmatas> genii-around: thanks I will check if it works
<Marzata> donmatas: what?
<Marzata> right click the icon
<Marzata> Properties, Edit ...
<Marzata> then you have an icon to choose
<donmatas> GEnii & Mazarta: I find it here: file:///usr/share/pixmaps/whatsapp1.png
<donmatas> I mean, I put the image here: file:///usr/share/pixmaps/ and it works
<judgen> epzil0n, thank you, but after long  inner deliberation i have decided to leave the LTS route for the more unstable route of alphas. I do not mind reinstalling, and do regular backups so it will probably be fine
<judgen> as long as they do not do another grub>grub2
<Marzata> donmatas: you can put at any path
<donmatas> Mazarta: now I get how... ;)
<donmatas> Mazarta: and what about the minipreviews of pictures saved at the desktop. I only see a black sqare...
<Marzata> donmatas: you use xubuntu 12.04?
<donmatas> YES
<donmatas> MARZATA: yes
<Marzata> go to Settings / Settings Manager / Desktop / Icons / Show thumbnails
<stimoceiver> greetings
<stimoceiver> is there a fix for the issue of xfce's "terminal" not recording user entries in utmp ?
<blackgatonegro> looking for chromiun web bronswer, I found an insane hard and cool shooter game
<holstein> blackgatonegro: its in the repos
<blackgatonegro> yup
<blackgatonegro> Chromium B.S.U.
<holstein> OIC.. you found that game instead.. yeah, i did that the first time as well :)
<blackgatonegro> I must say is a great strategy to get your game promoted
<blackgatonegro> even at lower speed and difficulty, the game is hard
<elfy> stimoceiver: not sure if there's a fix - it's due to be backported apparently - I know it's working in 12.10 now - I checked it yesterday
<blackgatonegro> well 12.04 is a LTS, they should eventually fix it
<stimoceiver> elfy: actually someone just pointed me to a workaround, comment 3 of bug 864609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864609 in vte (Ubuntu) "libvte9 fails to record utmp/login entries" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864609
<elfy> ok - cool - I've not bothered to look at workrounds personally
<stimoceiver> its a super simple workaround. apparlty the path is wrong in libvte, solution is to create a symbolic link
<stimoceiver> the path to gnome-pty-helper
<elfy> :)
<elfy> wish I'd seen that when I first noticed the issue in 11.10 - but heyho
<blackgatonegro> by the way, how come even ubuntu has its own terminal emulator? Wont be simpler to have the same terminal emulator to all ubuntu distros?
<blackgatonegro> just asking
<Voverius> DinuX, gyvas?
<xubuntu522> hi friends
<xubuntu522> soyaaaaaaaaaa
<ShamanBrahman> Hello I'm unable to vew my flash drive within the filesystem browser
<ShamanBrahman> view*
<holstein> USB flash drive?
<bazhang> !crosspost | ShamanBrahman
<ubottu> ShamanBrahman: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ShamanBrahman> Before this issue began I was changing the format on it and creating a bootable Windows 7 flash drive
<ShamanBrahman> Sorry I moved here because I realized I was in the way
<ShamanBrahman> I'm running xubuntu and they are using ubuntu
<ShamanBrahman> So I decided my question would be better resolved in this channel
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<ShamanBrahman> Yes but I belong here
<holstein> you can open something like gparted, and see if you see the USB stick.. you can open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l"
<ShamanBrahman> Yes it's visible in gparted
<holstein> ShamanBrahman: you can get help for you question in #ubuntu if you like
<ShamanBrahman> but I'm unable to make any changes on it because I can't mount it
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ShamanBrahman> Alright
<ShamanBrahman> The flash drive was working fine until I reformated it and used Unetbootin to create it as a bootable Win7 installer
<ShamanBrahman> but it's obvious that something went wrong because it can't be booted or recognized on my xubuntu
<holstein> i would just reformat it in gparted, or take it back to win7, and format it if you are more comfortable there
<ShamanBrahman> My Win7 machine is currently un-useable
<ShamanBrahman> If I had access to a windows machine I probably would have already resolved my issue
<holstein> interesting.. you think its corrupted? you think it could have corrupted your USB stick?
<ShamanBrahman> I don't mind doing it in xubuntu though because it's a bit of a learning experience
<ShamanBrahman> I don't think it's corrupted to be honest
<ShamanBrahman> I guess what I'm looking for is  "magical" terminal command that will change the USB into a state where it can be recognized
<holstein> have you mounted via the command line from the link above?
<ShamanBrahman> I'll see how that goes now and let you know
<ShamanBrahman> alright so I did mount and it requested that I specify the filesystem
<ShamanBrahman> The issue with that is that gparted claims the filesystem is "unallocated"
<holstein> yup...  the mount command will want that.. the link above will tell you how to mount different filesystems
<ShamanBrahman> Yeah
<ShamanBrahman> But I have no idea what file system is on here
<holstein> if theres nothing but a live CD on there, i would just try reformatting in gparted.. i could imagine a scenario where something happened on the windows side
<ShamanBrahman> I'm thinking it's ntfs but then why would gparted say unallocated
<ShamanBrahman> I installed a thing that was supposed to make gparted recognize ntfs
<holstein> i think its "unallocated" because it is... i think there was an issue formatting the device last time
<holstein> you could elaborate about the "thing", but it should be fat formatted from unet
<ShamanBrahman> I don't remember I was following a guide sorry that doesn't help
<ShamanBrahman> I don't even care about the image on here
<ShamanBrahman> I just want it to be switched into whatever format will allow me to use it
<ShamanBrahman> and gparted doesn't allow me any actions with the USB device they are greyed out
<holstein> ShamanBrahman: i would use gparted to format it
<holstein> ShamanBrahman: you can unmount it
<ShamanBrahman> I'm almost certain it isn't mounted right now
<ShamanBrahman> because I can't browse the folders and the filesystem won't recognize that it's plugged in
<holstein> maybe relaunch gparted... make sure its launch as root
<holstein> launched
<holstein> then, just for giggles.. right click and unmount the "partitions" or whatever you find in gparted
<ShamanBrahman> gparted recognizes that it's plugged into the computer but I don't have options to do things like that with the drive
<ShamanBrahman> If I could right click and format it I would have already done that
<holstein> ShamanBrahman: feel free to take some screenshots... or try loading a live CD and looking at the device
<holstein> theres nothing preventing gparted from formatting as long as its running as root, and the device isnt mounted
<ShamanBrahman> I feel as if the device has basically "gone retard"
<ShamanBrahman> but I can't fathom it being corrupted
<ShamanBrahman> What kind of formatting utility would brick a flash drive
<ShamanBrahman> I'll show you a screenshot of it being recognized in gparted with no options
<holstein> not sure what you used in win7
<ShamanBrahman> Alright if you're willing I think we should pursue the root of this issue differently
<ShamanBrahman> I'll explain what I'm doing
<holstein> when you see the list.. /dev/sda or whatever, right click there, and unmount
<ShamanBrahman> and why the flash drive is even relevant
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267869 expains a bit about doing it from the command line
<ShamanBrahman> I'll look into the link
<ShamanBrahman> but here is a screenshot of gparted and the device
<ShamanBrahman> http://i.imgur.com/68d7m.png
<ShamanBrahman> as you can see all options are greyed out
<ShamanBrahman> I can't just format it and be on my way
<holstein> right click on "unallocated" and take a screenie if you cant unmount it
<ShamanBrahman> I'll need to pull some gypsy shit
<holstein> there are no partitions
<bazhang> ShamanBrahman, no cursing here
<ShamanBrahman> sorry
<holstein> i would right-click.. choose "unmount"
<holstein> i would then right-click, and make a partition.. a fat32 or ext one.. i would hit "apply" and "format" it
<ShamanBrahman> I would give you a screenshot of me right clicking on that big "unallocated bar" and all the options being greyed out
<ShamanBrahman> but I'm unable to take a screenshot while right clicked
<holstein> theres a red exclamation mark.. whats that about?
<ShamanBrahman> a problem
<holstein> i would literally start from scratch.. i would just wipe the table and everything.. start over
<ShamanBrahman> warning: unrecognised disk label"
<ShamanBrahman> it's just a flash drive and I don't care about what's on it
<holstein> right... i would nuke that and everything else.. and start over and reformat it
<ShamanBrahman> How would I go about doing that if gparted doesn't give me the option
<ShamanBrahman> Is there a command that wills how me all plugged in storage devices
<holstein> its under the "device" menu...
<holstein> "create partition table"
<ShamanBrahman> oh lawdy
<ShamanBrahman> I think this might actually do it
<holstein> right.. blow that out.. make a partition, hit apply, and that will "reformat" it
<ShamanBrahman> Nice that worked
<ShamanBrahman> Alrigh well now that I have a working flash drive again I'll resume putting a windows installer on it
<ShamanBrahman> and if xubuntu gives me more issues I'll let you know
<holstein> a windows installer?
<ShamanBrahman> Yeah I'm working on my xubuntu laptop
<ShamanBrahman> fixing my desktop
<holstein> you want a xubuntu live CD?
<holstein> live USB?
<ShamanBrahman> I would put xubuntu on that computer but it's a gaming rig
<ShamanBrahman> so I need my Windows for dem vidya games
<holstein> sure... its your machine... put what you like on it
<ShamanBrahman> I need a software that does a good job mounting a bootable image
<holstein> mounting a bootable image?
<ShamanBrahman> I used brasero to burn a DVD when the flash drive messed up and that disk won't make it through the installation
<holstein> it should just show up
<holstein> you should be able to explore or extract iso's or whatever
<ShamanBrahman> Unetbootin should do it
<ShamanBrahman> or corrupt my flash drive again
<ShamanBrahman> I'll find out in a second
<holstein> enjoy!
<ShamanBrahman> Yes thanks for all the help
#xubuntu 2012-06-28
<urgodfather> is anyone familiar with getting a synaptics touchpad with gestures to function properly?
<Elesa> hi
<Elesa> hi?
<holstein> Elesa: hey.. try the OT channel for chat.. this is the support channel.. not much "hi" going on usually
<Elesa> I see
<Elesa> well, I wamted support xD
<Elesa> wanted*
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Elesa> thanks
<Elesa> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> this channel usually has decent traffic though.. a few hours wait maybe sometimes
<Elesa> well, I can’t give many details since I'm not at my friend's side, but he tried to install Xubuntu 12.04 and so far everything is good, except that the installer just closes when progress is about 30-40%, and returns no errors or messages, it just closes
<holstein> id try the other installer
<holstein> id test the ram and hard drive and any other hardware
<holstein> id confirm the sum of the iso
<holstein> !md5 | Elesa
<ubottu> Elesa: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Unit193> That doesn't sound good, maybe a bug unless low spec.
<Unit193> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Unit193> Either way, but you can run the "Check CD" when booting if you hit shift.
<holstein> yup.. and test the memory there :)
<Elesa> well, I don't think his PC is weak to run Xubuntu  but still xD, thanks, I'll tell him.. he won't like that the Alternate CD is text-based though
<holstein> he might apreciate it more when it installs
<Elesa> is there any way to get any information of what's going on during the installation?
<holstein> i know how from the alternate
<Elesa> hmm.. and if he runs ubiquity from the terminal? (is that even possible?) can he see what's going on, like when you start Synaptic from a terminal?
<Elesa> he probably doesn't know how to use a Terminal
<holstein> i would try a few tricks if i were in front of it.. but firing off a bunch of options to try 2nd hand is really not constructive for you or i
<holstein> i would suggest the alternate, and try and come back with your friend if that doesnt work :)
<Elesa> okay, I think I'll tell him (we don't live in the same country so I can't really help him)
<Elesa> oh
<Elesa> is that Alternate CD hard to use?
<Elesa> also, how can he set up his Wi-Fi connection on it?
<holstein> its easy.. quite clear.. i would install *then* set up wifi
<holstein> that could be the issue with the current live installer
<Elesa> o.o that's actually a good idea
<Elesa> I'll tell him to try once more without Wi-Fi up
<Unit193> But, you may want to have him lspci to see what type of card it is.
<Elesa> if that doesn't work, then I'll tell him to download the Alternate one
<Elesa> thanks! <3
<Elesa> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Elesa> uhm, well, everything seemed to.work well, Firefox and stuff
<Unit193> Great, not one of the cards that needs additional fixing so it seems.
<Elesa> he has an old ATI Radeon graphics card but I doubt that's the issue since everything else is working smoothly
<Elesa> no graphics problems or something
<Elesa> I told him to install without Wi-Fi up and without the desktop session
<Elesa> The Installer encountered an unrecoverable error. a desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again
<Elesa> unrecoverable error.. very helpful.. -_-
<holstein> i would try the alternate Elesa
<Elesa> yup
<Elesa> how is the Alternate CD better at supporting hardware?
<holstein> its not
<holstein> the alternate CD has lower requirements...
<urgodfather> will someone running 32 bit convert a driver for me?
<Elesa> oh.. D:
<Elesa> but like, why would it be better to use as a means of installation, apart from not being another alternative?
<holstein> Elesa: i have installed with the live CD.. had issues... and used the alternate with success
<holstein> Elesa: i have just used the alternate because there are other options in there that are not in the live installer
<holstein> i have used the live installer and all has been fine... its really up to you
<holstein> the difference is the process.. the end result should be the same, or able to be the same
<astraljava> urgodfather: Are you saying a driver is missing from the amd64 side? Which driver is this?
<Elesa> I hope, thanks.. but what if that goes wrong too?
<Elesa> I guess everything can be resolved?
<urgodfather> astraljava: yes, but not due to ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu etc.... more or less from the oem
<holstein> Elesa: sure... AFAIK, the hardware has not been tested
<astraljava> urgodfather: Ok. What driver would you like to see? Or for which devices?
<urgodfather> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=US&swItem=ob-105312-1&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=5056942
<urgodfather> here is the link for the download for a synaptics touchpad v. 15.x.x. its the closest i can find to be truely l100% functional
<urgodfather> its for SuSe though... im simply asking someone to use alien and convert it for me
<astraljava> urgodfather: Alright. Well I'd appreciate if you could take the time and file a bug against linux for inclusion of that in the kernel. It'll be a slow process, and I'll look in a minute whether I can convert it for you meanwhile.
<urgodfather> astraljava: how to?
<urgodfather> astraljava: never actually filed before, and what exactly is the bug?
<astraljava> urgodfather: The bug would be that the current synaptic drivers don't work 100%, and then you'd specify the reasons why they don't work 100% in your opinion. You could then link to that location and explain what the drivers there fix considering that bug.
<astraljava> urgodfather: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs is the link that guides you in reporting bugs.
<urgodfather> astraljava: that bug is already open
<astraljava> urgodfather: Oh ok, that's good.
<astraljava> Then you could hit the 'Affects me too' button on it.
<urgodfather> astraljava:  there are several for the same issues which im not satisfied with... no need for redundancies
<astraljava> urgodfather: What do you mean by that? The 'Affects me too' button should just add some heat to the bug, meaning there are better chances for the bug to get resolved.
<astraljava> urgodfather: Have a try: http://astraljava.kapsi.fi/synaptics-touchpad_16.0.0-1_i386.deb
<urgodfather> sorry, i tend to overlook bug reports when im looking for a solution
<astraljava> Understandable. I just to help people keep that process in mind. :)
<urgodfather> astraljava: installed beautifully
<urgodfather> thanks a million
<astraljava> No probs. As a returned favor, please hit the 'Affects me too' button on a bug that matches your issues. :)
<urgodfather> the question is, do i need to restart to take effect
<urgodfather> you got it, for now on i will take the time to do so
<astraljava> urgodfather: Possibly, or at least rmmod/modprobe.
<archwiccan> question i deleted my pannels to make them the way I want but in the add to pannel area I dont have anything so my minimized windows can go to my pannel
<well_laid_lawn> two points - there's only one n in panel and the thing you're looking for is called systray
<well_laid_lawn> iirc
<archwiccan> i found it
<well_laid_lawn> excellent
<archwiccan> how long you been using xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> since 2006 roughly
<archwiccan> cool, I recently came here, been mainly an Arch linux user but honestly just didn't wanna go through a long install this time :P
<astraljava> Systray?
<well_laid_lawn> how did you make installing arch take a long time?
<archwiccan> new hardware,  this is a new pc so i just know something will screw up lol
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<archwiccan> tried archbang but kept crashig during install
<ferry> Hello, I'm running xubuntu and i recently lost the plugin for my active windows on the panel. Now i don't know how to get it back, since it's not listed in the plugin list from the panel. Can someone help me please?
<kondi> Xubuntu 12.04 : volume automatically keeps increasing-decreasing until any audio is playing.
<kondi> and I don't want to turn off the indicator plugin cause you know why
<ochosi> kondi: that sounds more like a broken keyboard, i've never heard of that before
<kondi> ochosi well I thought about that too, just asked to know if anyone else knew about this. :)
<ochosi> k :)
<ochosi> have you tried a different keyboard?
<martinphone> 3 days ago my craptop started acting weird: 10 seconds it responds to my commands (keyboard or mouse) and 10 seconds it absolutely freezes. Firefox gives me 600MB peaks, I have been shutting down apps to see if those were related (i2p, freenet, torrent) but i still get the 10 second pauses, for xubuntu 12.04 with a 2GB RAM machine
<martinphone> now, it freezed again
<martinphone> no browser opened now, just task manager, a folder and xchat
<martinphone> and what is kworker1:1?
<ochosi> something kernel-related
<martinphone> 50% peaks that one
<martinphone> now, it freezed again (2)
<martinphone> and again
<ochosi> martinphone: have you tested this with a live-system?
<ochosi> just to see whether it's a hardware or software-issue
<ochosi> if the live-system is fine, you can always down/up-grade your kernel
<martinphone> no ochosi
<ochosi> if the live-system has the same problem, you can start to disable components :p
<kondi> @ochosi it
<kondi> ochosi it's on a laptop
<ochosi> kondi: that's bad luck
<martinphone> 3.2.0.26, has that kernel given anyone any problems?
<v1adimir> martinphone: where are you in ##333? :(
<kondi> ochosi tell me about it :)
<ochosi> kondi: you can try to kill xfce4-volumed so that the media-keys are disabled and see whether it helps
<martinphone> im not v1adimir
<kondi> sure I'll try it
<v1adimir> yes, i can see. :f
<kondi> ochosi it worked! :D
<kondi> thanks
<ochosi> kondi: no problem. in that case you should probably also uninstall the corresponding package...
<kondi> hmm
<ochosi> or at least stop it from autostarting
<ataq> hey trying to install xubuntu 11.10 but the disk starts up and the screen goes out of range. there is no xorg.conf file present, and it wont allow me to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, any ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> ataq: check the available modes in a terminal with   xrandr -q
<well_laid_lawn> set a different one with   xrandr -s 1280x1024   or whatever size
<ataq> I'll try that now, thanks man
<ataq> its saying cant open display to that well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> ataq: you don't have a X running?
<ataq> it starts out of range, so I just press ctrl alt and F1 to go to bash. GDM is running but I cant see it
<well_laid_lawn> do you know the graphics card
<genii-around> Could try maybe the old way to cycle through resolutions, something like ctrl-alt and then the numberpad + and -
<ataq> Its an ATI Rage,
<ataq> genii-around, it worked, thats a good one to know!!!!! Thanks guys!
<genii-around> np
<well_laid_lawn> I didn't know about that one either
<ataq> Thats a sweet one to know, saves alot of arsing around
<genii-around> It's useful to at least get something usable so you can get into X and then fix the actual issue
<milne8204> my google-chrome-stable does not start any ideas what can be wrong ?
<OUI> perhaps running in console with firefox &
<OUI> and/or checking the log will tell
<Kingsy> anyone ever experimented with loading the operating system in RAM?
<Kingsy> I have 24GB of ram, so it seems like a viable solution to get UBER speed outta my system
<OUI> ^ nice
<OUI> try it in some vm that can act that way?
<Kingsy> huh?
<Kingsy> OUI: are you talking to me?
<OUI> a vm that can load the os in ram, yes
<Kingsy> I don't want to load a vm into ram, I  want to run ubuntu from ram
<OUI> uhh make the vm, or whatever emulation can do it - load ubuntu in ram
<OUI> perhaps better than destroying your system, that's what I was asking :)
<OUI> can someone help with UFW, im using Precise desktop, but how can i get the log / report / whatever will show me any inbound requests, since it's set to block all (looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/firewall.html#firewall-logs it seems there are a bunch of options, but idk what to use)
<OUI> if you don't mind, pls; would pretty much need a walk-through, sorta
<OUI> is anyone using UFW, how do you view reports / logs for (blocked) inbound attempts pls?
<[Relic]> can what appears as the top menu bar be configured to the bottom of the screen?  (never used xubunutu so far)
<Unit193> You can move the panels all around, yep.
<OUI> right-click, panel, panel preferences (1 & 2 default)
<OUI> oh panel 0 and 1
<OUI> .. just unlock it and drag
<[Relic]> then once I figure out how I am going to switch around my HD I will get around to installing xubuntu
<martinphone> older kernels reproduce the freeze problem
<martinphone> could it be the high local temperatures and the massive use of the craptop? for 4 hours or more...
<Sysi> martinphone: install lm-sensors and run sudo sensors-detect and maybe reboot
<martinphone> how long does it take to scan?
<martinphone> * Chip `Intel digital thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)
<martinphone> craptop still freezes, it just did
<martinphone> 2 times in a minute
<benedikt_>  is anybody here?
<benedikt_> heeellop
<benedikt_> heeelloo
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<benedikt_> is xubuntu running fast on a toshiba tecra s2 with 1gb ram?
<benedikt_> cuz i want to host an apache server on it :D
<Unit193> Is it?  That'd be for you to say.  Should it run fine on that? Sure, but if you're just running apache I don't see why you wouldn't either use -server or !mini
<benedikt_> cuz i want an gui
<genii-around> Yes, usually for a straight webserver just some headless box, then use zentyal for admin
<benedikt_> i want to run a minecraft server too on this server
<genii-around> For minecraft, screen
<Sysi> I'd go for lubuntu or just installing fluxbox or something if I really wanted GUI for server
<benedikt_> thx
<benedikt_> its cuz i am not often using command shell, usually i'm using win7 and ubuntu on my good pc
<benedikt_> sorry for my english, i'm still studying
<benedikt_> and: will logmein hamachi work?
<benedikt_> and: i've downloaded it: it works
<blackgatonegro> logmein hamachi?
<blackgatonegro> What is that?
<genii-around> blackgatonegro: Basically a dyndns client
<blackgatonegro> ah
<Os_Maleus> hi together! can somebody tell me, where I find my e-mails saved on my local machine by using kontact respectively kmail?
<Os_Maleus> was that not somehow under .kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/ ?
<Kingsy> guys, I have just edited my /etc/network/interfaces file to set my eth0 to static. and it works.. but everytime I restart ifconfig doesnt show the eth0 interface until I bring up the device with ifup eth0   how do you get it automatic like it was on dhcp ?
<astraljava> Kingsy: 'auto eth0' is missing from before the 'iface eth0...' stanza?
<Kingsy> ahhhhh
<Kingsy> thankyou sir
<astraljava> np
<UUUnicorn> Hello? Is anyone here?
<knome> only us robots.
<UUUnicorn> LOL!
<UUUnicorn> How are you?
<knome> fine. can we help you with xubuntu?
<UUUnicorn> I ran Update Manager today, and there were updates to install. I did this, then restarted the computer (I was prompted to do so). Now, PulseAudio Volume Control isn't working--there's no sound.
<UUUnicorn> Has anyone else had this problem?
<Kingsy> something actually really weird has happened.. I changed my ip to static using the interfaces file and resolv.conf .. now the network-manager has vanished from the top panel.. its not running anymore why?
<Kingsy> I do want network manager to handle my connections
<UUUnicorn> knome?
<Kingsy> knome?
<Kingsy> oh.. was that not for me
<UUUnicorn> Sorry--was chatting with knome.
<knome> UUUnicorn, Kingsy: i don't know. while you wait for somebody who might know, you can check other places such as forums and askubuntu.com
<Unit193> UUUnicorn: Could be several reasons, I'll link to a page I've found helpful https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio
<Kingsy> Unit193: yeah I am looking.. there isnt much info about this..
<UUUnicorn> Thank you--will do.
<UUUnicorn> Thanks again.
<Unit193> Hope it helps.
<Kingsy> lol total confusion with nicknames there
<knome> Kingsy, afaik, networkmanager will only manage networks that aren't managed by interfaces
<Kingsy> knome: so remove eth0 from interfaces :)
<Unit193> !resolvconf |Also, new method
<ubottu> Also, new method: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<knome> Kingsy, yes, i suppose that should work
<Kingsy> ok 1 sec brb
<xubuntu421> HI
<xubuntu421> someboody, plis
<SkippersBoss> !ask | xubuntu421
<ubottu> xubuntu421: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu421> Im users new, and  need help me
<xubuntu421> hi
<Unit193> ...But never asked.
<SkippersBoss> :-)
#xubuntu 2012-06-29
<[Relic]> does xubuntu automatically compensate for the logitech g300 mouse now or do I need the bash info yet?
<delt_> hello
<delt_> very nice distribution btw, thanks!
<delt_> question: how do i change the fbconsole (and grub) video mode? it's using like 1600x1200 mode or something
<delt_> also, there's no /etc/inittab ...????
<Unit193> You'd change it in /etc/default/grub and sudo update-grub
<Unit193> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<delt_> thanks for the info :D
<delt_> i see upstart was first developed/used on ubuntu, around 2006, right?
<Unit193> Was first an Ubuntu thing, yes.
<[Relic]> is there a find file somewhere on xubuntu?
<Unit193> You can use find or locate, or catfish if you want gui.
<[Relic]> found catfish, ctrl-f popped up something in the file manager but seemed to do nothing
<baizon> [Relic]: open terminal, run sudo updatedb
<baizon> then try catfish :)
<Mathsterk> i'm thinking about getting more ram, do you think xubuntu would like it or nag on me?
<baizon> my xubuntu is using 400MB RAM :)
<baizon> and im using zeitgeist
<Unit193> As long as the system supports the ram, it'll be good.
<Mathsterk> baizon: 512 here :P
<baizon> i got 4GB :)
<Mathsterk> i upgraded when i had windows one time, it didn't like it very well :P
<baizon> ok so more ram would be good
<baizon> windows xp you need at least 1GB RAM
<[Relic]> quad core with 4G here, first time I reinstalled an OS since I built it in 08
<Mathsterk> i got a dead laptop here, it has 2*512 mb ddr :D (my laptop has 2*256 ddr)
<Mathsterk> brb, restart, the upgrade is complete :)
<[Relic]> built a stand up work desk so I figured I might as well try a new OS while I was redoing everything for my computer  :)
<Mathsterk> booting was _slower_, but overall, it is faster :D
<al1> I'm having some trouble installing .bin files. Can anybody help.
<astraljava> And you, what, waited for how many minutes for that help?
<Mathsterk> 4:06
<astraljava> Wow. Probably not a record, but close.
<Unit193> No, I've seen less than 30 seconds.
<psycho_oreos> how about attention span of a fruit fly?
 * psycho_oreos has seen 5 seconds
<psycho_oreos> time must be money to them :)
<MissVera> Anyone around?
<MissVera> If you were to download Xubuntu, which version should you get?
<psycho_oreos> latest?
<psycho_oreos> not everyone's use case are exactly the same
<MissVera> If you were to download Xubuntu, which version should you get? 8.10 but i didnt know about the others
<MissVera> ew, copied.
<MissVera> Im trying to figure out if i should switch over from puppy linux, and someone recommended xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> xubuntu's versioning is exactly identical to that of {k,l}ubuntu. The latest iinm is 12.04
<psycho_oreos> err identical as in they release it by year.month as version
<psycho_oreos> 8.10 would be like October 2008 release.. vs 12.04 which is April 2012
<psycho_oreos> and you still haven't really described your use case. Coming from puppy linux, I'm guessing you are planning to run xubuntu on either a fairly old hardware (with limited resources) and/or embedded hardware
<MissVera> yes
<MissVera> Old
<MissVera> But, the people in #linux thought with my hardware, I may be able to run Ubuntu and to just go with that
<MissVera> Its for a kids computer. So. Surfing the web, skype video chat, and a few games
<psycho_oreos> I'm guessing its #linux from another IRC network. Well I guess you can probably run xubuntu but you haven't given me the specifications, I'd assume you might be able to get away with some simple games
<Unit193> !8.10|It doesn't get any updates, security or otherwise
<ubottu> It doesn't get any updates, security or otherwise: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<MissVera> im just trying to find one that i know supports skype For Sure.
<MissVera> I started with lubuntu first, had so many issues with it, i gave up and moved to puppy, and then while trying to resolve an issue with puppy, was told to try xubuntu  >.>
<psycho_oreos> skype is fairly demanding on both the host computer's resources as well as support. Version 8.10 won't get you very far
<MissVera> ... Im not hung up on that release, its just the only one ive noticed can run skype
<MissVera> Im trying to ask...
<psycho_oreos> the latter versions might, skype isn't open source afaik which generally makes support flaky.
<Mathsterk> MissVera: i tried skype with 10.04(?) on a notebook, it worked perfectly, i think it was 1,5 years ago or something
<Mathsterk> netbook*
<psycho_oreos> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Mathsterk> MissVera: btw, what hardware do you got?
<Mathsterk> oooooh, the new sound manager in 12.04, i love it :D
<MissVera> erhm
<MissVera> One sec. Sorry. was asking people in #linux something... And then remembered why i hate asking them anything.
<Mathsterk> do they shout at you? :o
<MissVera> AMD Sempron 3000+ 2.00GHz  and then about a gb and a half of ram
<MissVera> No.  Some of them are just condescending pricks that tell me to go away since i dont know anything about linux
<Mathsterk> ok, better than my netbook, it should handle xubuntu + skype good
<psycho_oreos> and it wouldn't have any issues running the latest either with that sort of hardware specs
<MissVera> Someone told me I MIGHT be able to run actual Ubuntu, but I dunno :/   Is there a major difference between the two?
<Mathsterk> my experience is that ubuntu is heavier than xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> ubuntu has gnome frontend as opposed to xubuntu's xfce frontend. They share the same base otherwise
<psycho_oreos> and lubuntu is just ubuntu with lxde instead of gnome
<psycho_oreos> UI is fairly similar in gnome (old variants, not the current iteration of ubuntu for that matter) for xfce
<MissVera> Oh! I tried The newer Fedora first, and that gnome wouldnt run, does that mean the newer Ubuntu wouldnt work right?
<psycho_oreos> no the newer ubuntu has unity interface, which to a fair few, ugly. They had unity since 11.10 or something iinm
<psycho_oreos> and fedora may have gnome 3 iinm
<MissVera> yeah. its gnome 3
<psycho_oreos> btw, gnome wouldn't run wouldn't mean it would be gnome's fault. Remember, gnome is just a UI, the underlying process that renders the GUI is Xorg. Xorg allows users to have GUI interface however things may not work ideally all the time for any situation
<psycho_oreos> I'm certain that the latter ubuntu (>11.04) would've had gnome 3 except they added unity on top of that. Supposedly one can return to the classic mode which gives the user gnome 3 UI instead
<MissVera> Wow the people in Linux are elitist pricks
<MissVera> I dont want to read reviews and wikis and how tos anymore. I want to speak to an actual person to have actual questions answered...
<Mathsterk> MissVera: try xubuntu, if it doesn't work, try something else etc.
<knome> MissVera, recheck your attitude
<psycho_oreos> heh elitists exist everywhere :) they aren't platform specific
<MissVera> The Channel in IRC.
<MissVera> There is no attitude to check.  asked for an opinion, Politely, and got reamed.
<Mathsterk> MissVera: that's like saying "there is water in the sea"
<knome> MissVera, skype works for many with the 12.04 release. that's all we can say. is there any other support question you have?
<MissVera> I've been trying for Four Days to get these computers running for these kids,
<MissVera> No. none. I'm . I give up.
<Mathsterk> lol
<Mathsterk> well skype works perfectly on this box :)
<psycho_oreos> you can't crack rubik's cube without an open mind :)
<Mathsterk> :P
<ebonygeek45> anyone here
<chagmaier> hello!
<chagmaier> Does the Xubuntu Desktop ISO require PXE?
<Unit193> PAE? Not 12.04, but most newer computers have it, I take it yours doesn't?
<chagmaier> No, its an older laptop.  Pentium M processor
<chagmaier> *PAE Rather, Thanks!
<Unit193> Some PMs have it, some don't.  I was lucky enough to have one that does.
<Unit193> 12.10 won't have that option at all, IIRC.
<knome> that's correct
<knome> but you can still upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 and have non-pae
<chagmaier> Thanks a ton!
<Marzata> why ntp is not working in xubuntu 12.04? any fix?
<Wizard> o/
<[Relic]> easiest way to find the files with differences in two large sets of sub dirs (should just be file sizes or missing files) is....?
<delt> Hello
<delt> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<delt> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<delt> oh yeah, that's what i wanted to ask.... what is up with my /etc/resolv.conf containing just the loopback??? however looking up hosts, using the internet etc. works fine???
 * delt confuzzled.... :3
<Unit193> !resvolconf
<Unit193> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Unit193> Bah, but that's for cacheing.
<delt> ah got it -- "Anyone whos been using 12.04 over the past month or so may have noticed some pretty significant changes in the way we do DNS resolving in Ubuntu."
<delt> in which context a hook is like a callback function, but instead in form of a script, right?
<delt> (well, usually a script)
<delt> so, in other news... when's the next release with xfce-4.10? :D :D
<Sysi> xx.10.2012, or grab 4.10 from xubuntu-dev ppa (not officially supported but works well)
<Unit193> 12.10 will have it.
<Wizard> :)
<bolten> just installed xubuntu and my mouse is really buggy. the entire window manager is unresponsive at times. anyone know how to fix this?
<martinphone> help, I know how to change the names of file inside a directory with bash commands, for instance, untill the 1st or second - or _, but now I have 33 folders in which I need to get rid of "reinhart mey - ", is there any easier way?
<martinphone> instead of going dingle dir by single dir...
<shpank> martinphone:
<shpank> #!/bin/bash
<shpank> FILES=/path/to/*
<shpank> for f in $FILES
<shpank> do echo "Processing $f file..." # take action on each file. $f store current file name cat $f
<Pici> a combination of find and rename will do this just fine.
<cinch> resizing windows is pretty inconsistent in xubuntu, sometimes the mouse cursor doesnt change. the faq says to use Alt+right-drag, is there any other solution?
<vjacob> anyone here who could help me find out why my Ubunto graphical user interfaces never gets past an animated load screen (text says "Xubuntu")? Running latest LTS Ubuntu.
<martinphone> find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sed -i 's/Reinhard Mey - //g', what about that?
<martinphone> find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sed -i 's/Reinhard Mey - //g'
<vjacob> no?
<vjacob> ok
<vjacob> that's a bit of a bummer.
<vjacob> <sad>
<knome> vjacob, you can try the ubuntuforums and askubuntu while you wait
<vjacob> ok, smashing.
<xubuntu918> nice idea to add url to web irc while installing
<xubuntu918> :)
<knome> glad to hear you like it
<xubuntu918> xubuntu = brilliant, I love your work guys
<knome> thanks. enjoy!
<mongy> it's the mutts nuts
<[Relic]> is there a built in clipboard for this? not sure where anything is on x
<GridCube> you can add a clipboard to the panel
<GridCube> but you probably need to install the xfce4-goodies
<Martin__> Hello, I'm having trouble installing xubuntu 12.04 on my laptop. It hangs every time just after loading the partitioning tools. Has anyone had any similar problems?
<blackgatonegro> try installing xubuntu 11.10 then upgrade
<blackgatonegro> thats the solution official support is giving.
<roninn> hi, is it possible to get the list of software packages that are in the installation of xubuntu for example. lamp-server, www-server, ubuntu-desktop at later point
<roninn> I forgot to intsall www-server and I'm lacking var/www
<roninn> and thanks for the great distribution
<genii-around> roninn: I believe what you're thinking of is tasksel
<genii-around> roninn: If you want to get a list of what you currently already have installed: sudo dpkg --get-selections     ... to search for something by name or part of name: apt-cache search <name>  ... to see if a particular package is installed: apt-cache policy packagename
<roninn> yeah tasksel is the piece of software i was looking for
<roninn> or maybe it's not a good way to install with tasksel and apt-get and aptitude...
<genii-around> tasksel is the best way to make sure you have all the pieces and their config files for the PHP,webserver and database
<GridCube> roninn, check the xubuntu-desktop metapackage
<roninn> I have xubuntu-desktop installed
<roninn> but I'm missing var www
<roninn> so I need lamp and www-server package collections
<GridCube> !info lamp
<ubottu> Package lamp does not exist in precise
<GridCube> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<roninn> tasksel helps
<GridCube> !find lamp
<ubottu> Found: lampython
<roninn> but I don't know what is the right way to install those server softwares
<GridCube> roninn, check the link ubottu just said
<roninn> thanks
#xubuntu 2012-06-30
<blackgatonegro> so, if my windows xp will crash after booting in grub, the best option is  supergrub?
<blackgatonegro> ok, I learned the hard way to not dual boot unless you have two hard disks
<GridCube> blackgatonegro, i dont have two disks and i have several boots
<blackgatonegro> GridCube, windows xp crashes after I boot it in grub, I am gonna try  rescatux to fix my windows xp sp3 crashing in grub
<GridCube> blackgatonegro, that probably has nothing to do with grub whatsoever
<GridCube> you could try loging to xubuntu and doing sudo update-grub
<GridCube> that should make grub work with xp
<blackgatonegro> gonna try
<GridCube> i have XP in this machine, and it loads pretty well
<GridCube> you could even try boot-repair, you can get it from a ppa https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair
<GridCube> if that doesnt help you will need to fix your windows
<blackgatonegro> lets just say to try a disk cherck using grub is a bad idea if you have xubuntu and xp on the same hard disk
<martinphone> weirdest of things, for thouse of you who were here yesterday hearing about the freezing problem I had with my craptop
<martinphone> today it hasnt happened, not a single time
<martinphone> and I didnt change anything
<martinphone> i dont believe local temperatures have changed so to mean a change in the speed of the craptop
<martinphone> and I havent disabled or enabled new things
<trevelyon> Hello there, I'm having a bit of trouble with skype notifications.  I checked the forums and bugs and don't see anything so thought I'd pop in here to see if anyone was having similar issues.
<trevelyon> Basically after a period of inactivity I get sound but no popup notifications for things like incoming calls (making it impossible to answer them).  A restart of skype fixes the issue.  Anyone else experiencing something like this?
<Unit193> trevelyon: Actually, you do still get them, they just "blend in", try minimizing the window real quick next event.
<[Relic]> are there any better nvidia drivers?
<blackgatonegro> [Relic], settings, additional drivers pick the one that says "version current updates"
<Unit193> Than the ones found in "Additional Drivers"?
<blackgatonegro> you can manuall update your drivers but is not recomended, as you could crash the pc
<[Relic]> sauerbraten was looking weird, not sure if it was drivers or fresh install setting but everything was like I had it before so I will try the other drivers and see if that help
<[Relic]> usually takes a few days to get everything working the ay you want it
<trevelyon> @unit193 Thanks for the response but I really don't get them at all.  I've cleared the area where they should appear and even testing an incoming call shows no popup but has the sound of it.  I think this might have started after installing ia32-libs.  I've done a purge on that package and uninstalled/reinstalled skype but no luck.  Maybe it is just me experiencing this.
<trevelyon> I also can't be certain on the ia32-libs thing either.  My noticing it just seems to coincide with it's installation.
<Unit193> I get something like it too, but if I minimize part of the minimized window remains until the popup goes away.
<trevelyon> What window did you minimize?
<Unit193> Whatever was up, the popup would blend in, but not change with changing windows, if that makes any sense.
<trevelyon> Yes but I get other popups just fine there.  In fact quiting and restarting skype causes the incoming call popups to show up again (in the same empty space as they should have before).  It doesn't seem an overlay issue to me and only happens with skype notifications.
<Unit193> Rest of that is the same here.
<Unit193> Though, notifyd popups are much different anyway.
<trevelyon> I also changed my notifications to the big ugly pink settings to rule that out.  Still no notification popups from skype
<trevelyon> Is there a way to see what notifications get to notifyd?
<trevelyon> Now that I think about it this is not a normal notification.  It's the skype specific answer dialog.  I'm not even sure this goes through the normal notification system
<trevelyon> I get chat notifications from skype just fine.  It's only the call answer dialog/notification I don't seem to get
<Unit193> They use their own thing.
<trevelyon> Ok, thanks for the help.  It looks like it might be just me experiencing this so I will try and do some more digging.  I appreciate the input.
<arch> Hi. Is there any option to enable vsync on xfwm4-compositor?
<well_laid_lawn> arch: you can check in xfconf
<arch> well_laid_lawn: can't find this option
<arch> just i have terrible screen tearing with compositor enabled on nvidia blob
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use nvidia or the compositing - you might find someone in #xfce that'll have a clue
<arch> thx
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi yall
<al1> ho do I run application with my discrete NVIDIA card? I have installed bumblebee. I tried following the instructions on this website (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation) but no success. Can you please help?
<alex__> can smb help me with xubuntu 12.04?
<uzver> just ask ur question)
<alex__> if possible
<astraljava> Quite impossible to know before the problem's been presented.
<alex_alex> i just installed xubuntu 12.04 on my athlon xp 1.2 GHz 512 ram and ati radeon le (r100) 32 mb and found that it not possible to watch video - video otput is choppy and intermittent
<alex_alex> i use latest smplayer
<alex_alex> and codecs installed
<alex_alex> on ubuntu 10.10 everything was ok
<alex_alex> my screen resolution is
<alex_alex> 1920x10850
<alex_alex> 1080
<astraljava> alex_alex: Can you try with some other applications, like vlc for example?
<alex_alex> is it possible to fix or 12.04 is more demanding to resources than ubuntu 10.10?
<alex_alex> yes, i tried
<alex_alex> vlc is even worse
<alex_alex> parole - the same
<alex_alex> i'am very upset
<alex_alex> thus i do not know what to do.
<astraljava> It could be something related to graphics drivers. Are you using open or proprietary drivers?
<alex_alex> open, they installed automatically
<alex_alex> as my card is old, i have no support from ati
<astraljava> Ahh... right.
<alex_alex> i tried to install edgers ppa with latest open drivers
<alex_alex> but with no effect
<astraljava> Just to make sure, you rebooted after installing those ppa drivers, right?
<alex_alex> yes
<astraljava> 'k
<astraljava> Do you by any chance have compositor enabled?
<alex_alex> i installed compizconfig and no modules are checked
<alex_alex> i tried to disable vsync - nothing
<astraljava> Go to Settings > Window Manager Tweaks, tab Compositor. Is it enabled?
<alex_alex> in ccsm?
<Myrtti> no, in xubuntu/xfce
<astraljava> Hmm... don't see any real performance regression bugs on LP. I don't have any options, left. Please file a bug about this.
<alex_alex> yes, very strange. bad that i have to look for some other distro now
<astraljava> Was the compositor enabled? I don't know whether it fixes this particular problem, but I'd use that info for other purposes, too. So please if you could provide that answer, it'd be swell. :)
<alex_alex> iam trying to find this setting right now
<astraljava> Go to the main menu (top-left corner), there's a menu entry Settings. Click on that, go to Settings Manager.
<astraljava> There you have several icons, one of them is Window Manager Tweaks.
<astraljava> Select that, and you'll see a few tabs. The last one is Compositor. The first checkbox is the one.
<astraljava> "Enable display compositing"
<alex_alex> ok, i have russain system language, so i'll switch it to english now to be sure
<astraljava> Sure, thanks.
<alex_alex> yes, it is enebled
<alex_alex> enabled
<astraljava> Ok, can you try disabling it, and see if it affects to the video performance?
<alex_alex> nothing changed significantly :(
<astraljava> Right, well it was just a thought. Sorry, I don't have other ideas. You could ask again later if you like, you could also check the just released alpha-2 live-cd to see whether anything there makes a difference. You can file a bug (and you should, it'd be appreciated, but only if you care enough to keep the installation so that you can provide additional information should the triagers need any).
<uzver> 1920x1080 is your screen resolution?
<uzver> what laptop model?
<alex_alex> no laptopd, pc
<alex_alex> thank you astarljava for your willingness to help!
<uzver> can u decrease resolution and try play video again/
<astraljava> Sure, we're not perfect around here, but we do care about our users. :)
<alex_alex> i reduced video size in the smplayer window and it is more quick (but not enough) now
<alex_alex> seems that it is to difficult to pc to play the video, but as i sad no such bug in 10.10
<astraljava> Yeah, it sounds like a regression, but I don't know how to triage, graphics issues I'm not so familiar with.
<uzver> maybe try out some other video formats and sizes
<astraljava> alex_alex: There's also a channel #radeon, maybe they could help you there?
<alex_alex> ohh, i'll try to ask there too
<alex_alex> thank you
<astraljava> No prob.
<Sysi> maybe software has just bloated
<alex_alex> uzver: on smaller videos playback is smoother but 700x400 - "step by step strategy"
<Sysi> you could try different video outputs, it easy at least with vlc and gnome-mplayer
<alex_alex> i tried all outputs in smplayer - xv is the most "quick"
<alex_alex> also while playing cpu 100%
<alex_alex> i wonder can it be due to pulseaudio?
<alex_alex> on 10.10 i removed it
<Sysi> removing PA can free some resources for video playback
<alex_alex> yes, i think i have to try it here too, what is the right way to do this?
<Sysi> package manager, synaptic/software-center/apt
<alex_alex> i mean if it'll bt enough apt-get autoremove pulsaudio --purge?
<alex_alex> on 10.10 it was a bit tricky to get rid of pa
<alex_alex> also. what i need to install for volume control from the tray?
<astraljava> alex_alex: The correct command is `sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio`, and the volume icon should be in Indicator Plugin.
<alex_alex> oh, i was always using --purge after with no idea it is wrong :)
<alex_alex> i tried this on virtual machine, removed pavucontrol also, tried to add volume control to panel but theri is no indicator, just thin line instead
<astraljava> alex_alex: No, the incorrect part in your command was 'autoremove', that's used without any arguments. The correct one is 'remove'.
<alex_alex> astraljava: are you here?
<astraljava> Yep.
<alex_alex> i'm here again, i just rebooted the machine and oopsss
<alex_alex> everything works without composite
<astraljava> Hmm... interesting.
<alex_alex> yes. if i enable effects, video freezes, choppy and etc
<astraljava> If you could set it on, see if it slows video down again, if not, reboot and verify whether it _then_ slows video down, that'd be awesome.
<alex_alex> if disabled - works fine
<astraljava> Ok.
<astraljava> Thanks a lot!
<astraljava> This is good data because we have that as one bullet point on the quality enhancements list for quantal.
<alex_alex> oo, if it is possible to fix, that be awesome
<alex_alex> because now i cant use alpha channel in the xfce-panel
<astraljava> Yes, that's the drawback.
<alex_alex> or maybe i can?
<astraljava> You shouldn't be able to, IIRC.
<alex_alex> yes, this option became "hidden" but is it possible to make the panel  transparent in any other way?
<Mathsterk> menu>settings>settings editor>xfce4-panel>panel(number)>opacity (one of them)
<Mathsterk> i think that should work
<alex_alex> mathsterk: unfortunately, thats doesnt work
<alex_alex> :(
<alex_alex> but thaks for this idea
<alex_alex> by2all for today and have great weekends!
<Mathsterk> the weather forecast in panel works again :o
<drc> After booting, using the "logout" function in the session menu for the first time works properly...the second time causes the system to freeze (i.e., not login) after the entering the correct password in the (LDM?) login screen.  Just me being me or a known problem?
<Mathsterk> drc: i don't have that problem. maybe poke a guru to get an answer
<drc> thanks
<robertzaccour> How do I install themes in Xubuntu?
<robertzaccour> drag and drop doesn't work
<robertzaccour> I tried to extract the downloaded file to themes, didn't work. then I tried to extract it there, then drag the folder and drop it in themes, didn't work
<robertzaccour> I'm out of ideas
<Sysi> after extracting, move folder containing at least gtk-2.0 to ~/.themes
<Sysi> then re-open appearance dialog
<Sysi> or window manager theme, folder containing xfwm4, window manager settings
<robertzaccour> it won't let me move the containing folder to themes
<robertzaccour> and its not in window manager theme options in settings
<Sysi> (dot).themes you noticed? try re-opening entire settings dialog
<robertzaccour> filesystem/usr/share/themes right?
<Sysi> better to use /home/$USER/.themes
<robertzaccour> Sysi, I don't see that folder there. I'm using the live cd to test out themes
<Sysi> that folder doesn't exist by default
<robertzaccour> Sysi, so all I gotta do is make a folder called .themes?
<Sysi> extract theme there and re-open settings dialog
<Sysi> "I'm using the live cd to test out  themes
<Sysi> urf
<robertzaccour> urf?
<Sysi> accidental paste
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<robertzaccour> yes it worked just fine :) thank you
<Sysi> np
<robertzaccour> the reason I'm tryin this out is because its difficult to find a working theme for gnome-shell
<robertzaccour> only issue now is window borders and buttons didn't change also
<Sysi> because you need to change them in window manager settings
<robertzaccour> I know but its not in the window manager settings
<robertzaccour> the one for the theme I mean
<Sysi> maybe your theme doesn't contain xfwm4 theme
<robertzaccour> I got it from xfce-look
<dg1727> Hi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984949 - When does language-selector run?  Any comments?
<Sysi> robertzaccour: is there folder named xfwm4 in your theme folder?
<robertzaccour> theme or .theme?
<robertzaccour> oh yes there is
<robertzaccour> in theme
<Sysi> hum, then it should be available in window manager settings
<robertzaccour> Oh I figured it out
<robertzaccour> the theme the user made was for gnome
<robertzaccour> but wth did he upload it to xfce-look?
<robertzaccour> I hate it when people do that
<Sysi> for the gtk part
<robertzaccour> but misleads people like me
<robertzaccour> not having xfwm4 I mean
<Sysi> yeah, there should be a note about what parts theme really contains
<robertzaccour> there wasn't in the description, but in the comments I read another xfce user commenting window borders look the same then he explained to that user why
<robertzaccour> he should have put that in the description, especially since he put it on xfce-look
<robertzaccour> one minor issue now
<robertzaccour> guvcview isn't recording audio from my webcam
<techtonik> I am currently using Xubuntu 12.04 on my netbook.However, I have started to experiencing a persistent problem. Basically, I cannot install any software! This problem is largely due to the fact that the programs which I usually use to install applications (namely Synaptic Package Manager, Ubuntu Software Center and the default Xubuntu terminal emulator) cannot download the packages needed to begin the installation
<Mathsterk> techtonik: behind a proxy or firewall?
<techtonik> This might sound foolish but I do not know, I am just using the default setup of Xubuntu 12.04. (new user)
<holstein> techtonik: open a terminal.. run "sudo apt-get update"
<holstein> make sure no other package managers are open..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<robertzaccour> anyone have an idea why guvcview doesn't record audio in xfce?
<holstein> ^^ use pastebin to share any error messages techtonik
<holstein> robertzaccour: routing... try pavucontrol
<robertzaccour> holstein, whats that?
<holstein> robertzaccour: its something that will let you route audio using pulse audio
<holstein> its something im suggesting for you to try in an effort to troubleshoot why you are not recording audio
<robertzaccour> oh the same thing as sound settings. it says establishing connection to pulseaudio. please wait.... been a few minutes
<holstein> i would try recording *any* audio though.. maybe with audacity or something simpler.. right now, you are not sure what the issue is
<holstein> could be something in alsamixer just to "turn on" the mic
<Sysi> run pulseaudio -k
<robertzaccour> I'm gonna reboot the live session might be a glitch
<techtonik> holstein that has failed saying ¨failed to fetch archives¨
<holstein> techtonik: if you can, pastebin the error message
<holstein> are you connected to the internet on that machine?.. maybe try "ping -c 4 google.com"
<techtonik> yes I am
<techtonik> here is the URL ¨http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068229/¨
<holstein> techtonik: nothing marked http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ is working for me
<techtonik> so its not only my computer?
<holstein> i would either look into where that went, and if its coming back, or just try changing where your machine is looking.. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ instead or whatever
<holstein> techtonik: i dont know why your computer is looking for ke.archive.*
<holstein> could be a mirror that is temporarily down.. could be a distro that is 12.04 based... could be an error.. could be something in the install
<holstein> doesnt really matter what it is... you either need to point to other places that work, or wait til those come back
<techtonik> so are you suggesting a fresh re-installation?
<GridCube> no
<holstein> techtonik: nope... im suggesting pointing to mirrors that are working, or looking into if thoe are going to be back up anytime soon
<GridCube> simply change the location for your repos
<holstein> techtonik: no need to reinstall
<techtonik> How do you do that?
<techtonik> holstein
<holstein> i would do that in the synaptic GUI, because thats is where i have done that in the past
<techtonik> holstein, so I should change the server from there?
<Sysi> isn't there option to automatically look up mirrors in synaptic
<holstein> techtonik: there is not "should".. you can do what you like... you'll need to point to some mirrors that are working if you want to download sofware
<holstein> there are several places and ways to do that... i woud try in synaptic.. and see if that makes sense.. if not... im looking for a guide for you :)
<GridCube> Sysi, if you choose the option to "choose optimal" on your repos selection
<holstein> this seems good "check the Software Center >> Edit >> Software Sources . . . >> Download From setting to see if you are pointing to a valid server which is in your country"
<techtonik> holstein: will do
<Sysi> GridCube: I haven't opened synaptic in three years
<GridCube> :)
<techtonik> holstein: so I change fron the server I am currently using to the main server? Or the UK? Sorry to persist
<GridCube> techtonik, choose anyone and test it
<GridCube> if it works fast use that one if its too slow try other
<techtonik> GridCube, will try
<GridCube> if your internet is good any will do really
<techtonik> GridCube and holstein thanks for all your help, problem solved! Just changed the server to the Main server :)
<xubuntu285> were would i find directions for a clean install for xubuntu that would reformat the hard drive?
<well_laid_lawn> the live cd has gparted on it for formatting partitions
<xubuntu285> is that a downloadable item cd live ? can it be downloaded to a usb drive then booted from that?
<well_laid_lawn> sure
<ball> How do I add a Xubuntu machine to a Windows workgroup?
<xubuntu285> i will read more on that thank you for the inforamtion
<well_laid_lawn> ball: I don't use windows here so I dunno, ask again in a bit when someone who knows is around
<delt> Hello
<delt> question: despite disabling access control to my X11 session, remote programs still say "can't open display: [this machine]:0" ... why?
<delt> ie, from this machine: user@phobos-xubuntu:~$ xhost +
<delt> access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<well_laid_lawn> delt: what do you mean by remote programs
<delt> and from remote machine:
<delt> [pts/3][user@deimos]:~$ xcalc
<delt> Error: Can't open display: phobos:0.0
<delt> oh sorry about the flood btw :3
<ball> Did you ssh into the machine that's running the X client?
<delt> telnet. (local network)
<ball> Native X may be disabled for security reasons (it's unencrypted)
<well_laid_lawn> check /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc to see if nolisten tcp is part of the command
<ball> Try ssh -X remotehost
<ball> ...then xcalc
<delt> yeah i might not want to fugg around with ssh in the immediate future....
<delt> lately i got hacked because of it..... didn't know that (contrary to what i learned in unix classes) accounts disabled in /etc/passwd (username:*:blahblah) could still login via ssh
<delt> anwyay gonna do a lot of manpage reading before using ssh again :/
<delt> well_laid_lawn: xserverrc seems to be a shell script, which just runs: exec /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp "$@"
<ball> ssh is trivial, I don't know what you're scared of.
<delt> so like you said "nolisten" is there
<well_laid_lawn> so that means it doesn't listen on tcp for other hosts
<delt> uh, "nolisten tcp" i meant
<delt> yeah, would seem to be it.. thanks!
<delt> cp /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc.distroot <--- seems like a smart thing to do, ie. each time i modify something in /etc/ right?
<delt> s/distroot/dist/ (term was on line boundary, and somehow assumed the username from next line's prompt was part of the same word)
<delt> (or so i'm guessing)
<delt> very very nice distro btw.. thanks! saying again....
<delt> now the file just runs X "$@" ...i'm guessing a symlink to the actual X binary would do the same?
<well_laid_lawn> why a symlink?
<delt> dunno, was just thinking out lo..uh verbose :3
<delt> so now that i have:
<delt> # now let's drop the "nolisten tcp" so we can run stuff from other hosts...
<delt> # which leaves us with:
<delt> exec /usr/bin/X "$@"
<delt> i guess i just have to restart the X server itself... change runlevel, reboot, ...?
<well_laid_lawn> restart X and have a look at xhost
<well_laid_lawn> or look at xhost and restart the X server
<delt> oh, would have guessed... where's the "nozap" option to the X server? (commandline/config file)
<delt> i would have assumed it was from a config.file, but i copied mine directly from my slack partition (nvidia drivers, weirdo screen modes, etc etc) and ctrl+alt+backspace still doesnt work
<delt> /etc/X11/xorg.conf iirc
<well_laid_lawn> isn't nozap a driver option?
<delt> anyway brb...
<ball> Right, that's it... I'm off to mow the cat.
<delt> mow?
<well_laid_lawn> poor cat
<delt> awh
<delt> :(
<delt> well, send the result/remains to well_laid_lawn, so he can lay them well as part of his lawn :D
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<delt> anyway.... this telnet client is on the server but... brb
<well_laid_lawn> !info xhost
<ubottu> Package xhost does not exist in precise
<well_laid_lawn> there you go then
<well_laid_lawn> !find xhost
<ubottu> File xhost found in bash-completion, fusil, gnuspool, kde-runtime, kde-runtime-data, kde-runtime-dbg, manpages-it, scheme2c, x11-common, x11-xserver-utils (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xhost&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<delt> .... :( killed X process (seems to respawn from inittab) ... no go :/
<well_laid_lawn> probably need to kill the dm
<delt> anyway, rebooting the xubuntu machine....
<delt> brb
<delt> :(
<delt> access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<delt> SI:localuser:user
<delt> [pts/3][user@deimos]:~$ xcalc
<delt> Error: Can't open display: phobos:0.0
<delt> :( :( :(
<delt> weird thing is, everything works fine when this machine is running slackware.....
<Mathsterk> delt: slap xubuntu and go to bed, then when you wake up, xubuntu magicaly works
<well_laid_lawn> or see man xhost
<delt> hmm.... "ps xauww | grep X" reveals: root      1167  1.6  2.5  71752 52668 tty7     Rs+  17:16   0:19 /usr/local/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch -background none
<delt> *sigh* specifying :n and vt(n) directly to X reminds me of my first "startx" replacement script which i wrote sometime in 1998-99
<delt> wish i still had all the skills i had back then :( :(
<well_laid_lawn> looks like you need to check lightdm's conf to see how it is starting X, I don't use a dm here so I don't have those hassles
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<delt> ME NEITHER... USUALLY
<delt> just trying out ubuntu :3 :3
<delt> uh... would "lightdm" be that minimal desktop manager that pops up "sometimes" ...usually related to logout/shutdown issues?
<well_laid_lawn> it's the login manager
<delt> (following the tradition of xdm, kdm, etcetc....)
<well_laid_lawn> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 432 kB
<delt> LightDM is an X display manager that aims to be light, fast, extensible and multi-desktop.[1] It uses a WebKit backend to draw HTML-based login interfaces.[2]
<delt> LightDM offers at least the same functionality as GDM but it has a simpler code base and does not load any GNOME libraries to work.[3] LightDM is the default display manager for Ubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu and Mythbuntu since 11.10 release and for Lubuntu since 12.04 release.[4][5]
<well_laid_lawn> you know everything now
<delt> haha "edubuntu" nice one :D
<well_laid_lawn> it's been going for a while now
<delt> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<delt> oh, was wondering also... is there a way to install all kde apps without making kde the default "desktop environment"?
<delt> searching for various words such as kde, koffice, .... in the "software-center" app didn't give much useful info :/
<astraljava> delt: There's no meta-package for "all KDE apps" unfortunately, sorry.
<well_laid_lawn> I'm guessing if you play with some confs you could do that
<delt> :(
<astraljava> But they all have necessary dependencies set.
<delt> define "confs" in this context
<astraljava> So if you install an application, all the required libraries will follow.
<delt> i noticed =) good thing too =) =)
<well_laid_lawn> what dm starts and what the dm starts
<delt> aaaanyway... let's see what the PPID of the X server is under this current configuration......
<delt> *sigh* of course, "top" 's default config, omits the ONE field, ....
<delt> root      1051  0.0  0.1  34020  3068 ?        Ssl  17:16   0:00 lightdm
<delt> how would i have guessed... :3
<delt> "grep lightdm /etc/*/*" was spectacularly helpful.... :/
<delt> lets take a look at /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<delt> root@phobos-xubuntu:~# find /etc/ | grep -i lightdm | wc -l
<delt> 14
<delt> interesting
<delt> oh yeah, i forght.... /etc/init replaces the whole inittab thing...
 * delt == oldschool (as in obsolete) unix dude
<delt> astraljava: how about specific KDE packages? (ie. "
<delt> koffice" ) ahfuck oops
<well_laid_lawn> koffice "might" have the whole kde desktop as a dep
<astraljava> Please mind the language, we're a family-friendly channel. :) What about it? Same goes for all of them, necessary libs will be pulled in as dependencies. No cruft, though. And I believe kdm will only get installed if you explicitly install that, or kubuntu-desktop or some such.
<astraljava> erm... what's the actual package called these days? Neither precise nor quantal finds that one.
<well_laid_lawn> !fin koffice
<well_laid_lawn> !find koffice
<ubottu> Found: koffice-l10n-ca, koffice-l10n-cavalencia, koffice-l10n-da, koffice-l10n-de, koffice-l10n-el, koffice-l10n-engb, koffice-l10n-es, koffice-l10n-et, koffice-l10n-fr, koffice-l10n-gl (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=koffice&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<astraljava> That's what I mean, there doesn't seem to be others than localization packages with that name.
<well_laid_lawn> I figured it was part of kde itself
<well_laid_lawn> install kde - get koffice
<xubuntu723> me
<GridCube> you could try koffice --no-install-recommends
<astraljava> Well that's weird. $ sudo apt-get install koffice-l10n-engb
<astraljava> Suggested packages:
<astraljava>   koffice
<astraljava> But that won't be installed.
<astraljava> Not even with --install-suggests.
<astraljava> Which makes sense, though, as apt-cache cannot find it.
<GridCube> with --no-install-recommends it just installs qt
<astraljava> E: Package 'koffice' has no installation candidate
<GridCube> oooo
<GridCube> right
<GridCube> true that
<astraljava> Wanna try again? :D
<astraljava> Strange, but I never paid that much attention to the Kubuntu side anyway. Maybe it has a plain and simple explanation.
<delt> bah it's no big deal.... i can click on each kde app i want to use =)
<delt> now back to this remote-apps-on-ubuntu-x11 thing....
<delt> this light-dm runs the aforementioned file directly? (/etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc)
<delt> regarding light-dm i'm just finding a -mess- of config stuff in /etc/
<delt> uh lightdm sorry
<well_laid_lawn> doesn't seem like it from what you said earlier
<astraljava> $ lsof | grep xinit
<astraljava> sh         2624       jaska   10r      REG               8,17    10105   40372661 /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc
<astraljava> But I'm not an X specialist by any means.
<delt> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/user/.gvfs Output information may be incomplete.
<delt> sh        1371       user   10r      REG        8,5    10103     392934 /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc
<delt> jaska.... is your last name "raatikainen" by any chance :D
<astraljava> Nope. :)
<delt> are you from finland?
<astraljava> I am, yes.
<delt> and/or play drums :D
<delt> jk
<astraljava> Nope. But I got the CoB reference.
 * astraljava is mostly a guitarist, but plays also the keys, the cello and the bass
<delt> kidding aside, finnish seems like an interesting language.
<astraljava> Oh, it's not, really.
<delt> <--- guitarist and tracker(as in audio sequencing)
<astraljava> I prefer English.
<astraljava> ...and am much better at it.
<delt> one of your countrymen created a landmark in tracking/audio sequencing
<astraljava> Savolainen?
<delt> Sami ..... tamilheto?
<delt> anyway, st3 (the s3m format)
<astraljava> Hmm... then may not.
<astraljava> I know that the Savolainen brothers have been notorious in the linux audio world.
<delt> Scream Tracker is a tracker (an integrated multi-track step sequencer and sampler as a software application). It was created by Psi (Sami Tammilehto) of Finland's Future Crew (FC)[1][2] It was coded in C and assembly language. The first popular version .....
<astraljava> I even worked at the same organization for a little while.
<astraljava> ...with one of them.
<astraljava> Oh okay. Didn't know that.
<delt> then came impulse tracker in the mid/late 90's....
<astraljava> Heheh. That one I do remember. :)
<delt> i am/was on the schism tracker dev theme since 2005/6 .... schismtracker.org
<delt> (i designed the logo :D )
<delt> the old one was a cursive-script one like IT but said "schism tracker" instead
<astraljava> Cool. :)
<delt> i totally suck as a coder, especially today, but i implemented 12-channel view, and a few other neat features
<delt> like masking on the instrument note -> sample trans table, etc...
<delt> oh and the "demo tune" since like, 2007 (secretly wishing)
<astraljava> Sweet. Well, many of the OSS projects don't necessarily need top notch programmers. Just ones that have a passion and drive for the project. Code can always be optimized, but it needs to appear first. :)
<delt> i should really write a new one...
<delt> tune i mean
<delt> as a programmer i suck totally... trouble with concentration because of health issues
<delt> which is probably why i haven't even solved this remote-X11-app thing yet
<well_laid_lawn> did you look at man xhost?
<delt> it gets worse over the years....
<delt> oh yeah i did
<well_laid_lawn> k
<delt> uh 2sec gonna boot back into slack so i have all my fancy popup-manpages-or-whatever-i-want stuff :D
<delt> okie, now i'm in my element!
<delt> except i can't test xubuntu first-hand (though i can mount the ext* partitions)
<delt> see, this xterm window i'm typing in now is running off the server, displayed on this machine....
<astraljava> Right, well. In that sense, Xubuntu is not much different from any other linux.
<delt> astraljava: any cool tunes you've got online?
 * astraljava also irc's from a shell provider account
<astraljava> delt: Nothing of my own, no.
<delt> band...?
<astraljava> delt: Also, this is a support channel. If you wanna talk offtopic, --> #xubuntu-offtopic. We'll gladly welcome you there. :)
<delt> oh sry
<astraljava> No probs. :)
<delt> seems like newer linux distro's (like *buntu) are adding a bunch of "abstraction layers" between the Xserver and actual apps....
<delt> which are mostly both useful, but also troublesome.... (my impression)
<astraljava> I wouldn't know, They Just Work™.
<nicklas_> hi, im configuring docky and what apps to stick to it, for some reason the option "pin/stick to docky" doesnt show up when right clicking chromium icon in docky, it does with gimp and audacious and such. any ideas anyone?
<delt> <stewie> SO WHO'S WITH ME?!! <other kid> ....dockie?
#xubuntu 2012-07-01
<bunty> hey guysanyone up ?
<bunty> just installed 12.04 and it didn't create my user "bunty" for me. At login I used "guest" to login
<bunty> how can I add my user bunty.. I tried sudo useradd ... but obviously user guest isn't in the sudo list
<bunty> any suggestions ?
<Unit193> How did you end up doing that??  Try the recovery mode, see if you can use that.
<pablo_> hello everyone. Quick question
<pablo_> I just installed xubuntu alongside win7. I had win7 activated with the extreme loader. Now the dual boot menu presents me the option to boot to Win7 or to Win Vista. Which one should I choose? I don't know hot the loader works
<holstein> if it were me, i would just try both
<pablo_> couldn't I run the risk of losing Win's activation or something?
<holstein> i have a machine that grub sees "windows 7" and "windows vista loader" ...one is the OS, and one is a recovery partition
<holstein> pablo_: i have no idea
<pablo_> oh... the vista must be a recovery patition, then
<holstein> pablo_: i wouldnt think so... i would think you would run the risk of seeing a recovery partition startup
<pablo_> this computer came with win vista and has a recovery disk
<pablo_> thank you so very much. I'm really new to this
<holstein> problem is, theres no one that can tell you what is what there... maye who ever maintains "exrtreme loader", whatever that is
<holstein> pablo_: OIC.. thats a way of getting around that license?
<holstein> pablo_: i cant help with that.. you should pay for windows
<holstein> cant/wont
<pablo_> thanks
<asterismo> any chance to substitute thunar with nautilus bu default?
<asterismo> by*
<Unit193> Not really.
<asterismo> so, somethings i cannot really understand
<asterismo> Unit193, and why is that?
<Unit193> Heavy depends, takes over, thunar is part of the Xfce project, etc.
<MissVera> Anyone awake? :x
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi yall im having a prob trying to change the greeter screen
<baizon> fuzzynurfhurter? MissVera ?
<MissVera> I think I'm okay.. I wont know if my issue is fixed for another few minutes :P
<Unit193> fuzzynurfhurter: What are you trying to change it to, and what DM?
<baizon> MissVera: ok
<baizon> fuzzynurfhurter: http://askubuntu.com/questions/121373/etc-lightdm-unity-greeter-conf-file-missing
<fuzzynurfhurter> i sry yall
<fuzzynurfhurter> i think its lightdm i
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have some tars for the boot loader screen i wanna use
<fuzzynurfhurter> sry installing xp pro 64bit lol
<baizon> hmm, dont know how to change login backgroud screen -> installin windows :/
<MissVera> Install Successful!!! FINALLY!!  *dance*
<MissVera> Night fellas!
<fuzzynurfhurter> yeah lol its the only 64 bit os i have for my rig to use
<xubuntu586> do you need a disc to load the os?
<fuzzynurfhurter> yeah i have 1 already
<Unit193> You could also use a flashdrive.
<xubuntu586> lol... do I  need a disc to load the os?
<fuzzynurfhurter> at the moment when i boot it up now it says theres a windows file missing  so i gotta fix that first
<fuzzynurfhurter> oh my bad lol u
<xubuntu227> hello
<xubuntu227> how to install from usb?
<fuzzynurfhurter> i use yummy or unetbootin to install it to usb
<Unit193> !usb | xubuntu227
<ubottu> xubuntu227: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xubuntu227> oh thanks a lot, let me check them :)
<xubuntu586> is flash drive and cd's the only way to load the os?
<well_laid_lawn> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu586> ty   ty    ty
<xubuntu227> Live USB is stuck on formattting persistance file
<xubuntu227> its been more than 3 minutes
<xubuntu227> around 10 minutes actully
<MordFustang> hi can someone tell me how to change grub settings in xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> edit the grub files in /etc and update-grub
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MordFustang> just found great tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr25UmK8gcg&feature=related
<MordFustang> :D
<MordFustang> brb restart
<josy> hi all
<xwalk> Hello. Is there a way to edit the 50-synaptics.conf file in xorg.conf.d to disable the ClickPad feature of a touchpad device? I'm using awesome and can't seem to find out the right way to do it.
<Sysi> xwalk: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/4282/disabling-touchpad-taptoclick-with-gsynaptics-nb-the-caveat/
<Sysi> xwalk: there are couple of line in the bottom, create touchpad.sh, set it to be executable and add to autostart
<xwalk> Sysi: Thanks for that.
<Spike29> -!- Spike29
<xwalk> Sysi: That definitely worked, but is there any reason why adding the Option "ClickPad" "false" line to the 50-synaptics.conf file wasn't working?
<xwalk> Sysi: It may be ignorance on my part, but it was to my understanding that editing that file would do the trick.
<Sysi> xwalk: IIRC that file was for HAL that isn't used anymore
<Sysi> but I've never wanted to touch anything near xorg.conf and I haven't used synaptics touchpad in a while
<xwalk> Sysi: I see. I think I remember reading something about that while I was in the xorg.conf man page yesterday now.
<Os_Maleus> anybody using here kmail and knowing how to change the "User-Agent"-entry there?
<Os_Maleus> I found a description that says the following: "Select Settings | Configure KMail ... Composer ... Headers tab ... Click on New ... Type the header's name in the Name: field ... To overwrite the "User-Agent:" header, type "User-Agent", for example ... Type the desired value in the Value: field ... Click OK"
<Os_Maleus> but if I follow it, closing the window for the settings over "Apply" and "OK", the changes are in fact not taken over.
<knome> Os_Maleus, is that a kde app? maybe try #kubuntu
<Os_Maleus> knome: thanks! ... actually, You are right.
<knome> not that it's completely offtopic here, but most of us don't know kde apps
<Os_Maleus> knome: thanks for Your advise!
<xubuntu379> всем прувейт!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mathsterk> lol
<xubuntu379> русские есть?
<xubuntu379> English?
<Mathsterk> english is better
<xubuntu379> =(
<xubuntu379> I'm russian
<Mathsterk> i'm 20 or something kilometers away from russia, lol :P
<xubuntu379> germany?
<Mathsterk> norway
<xubuntu379> polska?
<xubuntu379> I'm install xubuntu now
<xubuntu379> I use Acer One 522
<xubuntu379> With AMD C-50
<xubuntu379> Hibernate
<xubuntu379> with FGLRX dont work
<xubuntu379> I need use free drivers for my PC
<uzumati> ad
<uzumati> k
<Lord`Saladin> I just upgraded to Xubuntu 12.04 yesterday and ever since whenever I make a media player go full screen, my panels stay on top of the video. Is there any way to fix this besides setting my panels to auto-hide?
<xubuntu308> hi all
<xubuntu308> I recentcly changed my mother mother board, since then I don't have any sound
<xubuntu308> the mother board is an  nVidia-nForce
<xubuntu308> I use the integrated sound card
<xubuntu308> is anybody willing to help me?
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu308> sorry I am not very familiar with the irc
<pleia2> xubuntu308: might want to give this a shot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<GridCube> xubuntu308, :) whats your problem?
<pleia2> sound isn't working
<xubuntu308> alsamixer returns "no such file or directory"
<GridCube> xubuntu308, on a terminal write: "als" and then press tab twice
<GridCube> dont write the "
<xubuntu308> alsa          alsactl       alsaloop      alsamixer     alsamixergui  alsaucm
<GridCube> then, there is it
<xubuntu308> yep
<xubuntu308> but "the mixer can not be opened: No such file or directory"
<xubuntu308> when I type alsamixer
<GridCube> well thats wrong
<GridCube> do sudo alsamixer
<xubuntu308> done
<GridCube> and?
<xubuntu308> result: the mixer can not be opened: No such file or directory
<GridCube> okay
<GridCube> do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge alsamixer && sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<xubuntu308> ok
<xubuntu308> hmm
<xubuntu308> currently running step 1 from here
<xubuntu308> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<xubuntu308> it was in background when chatting
<GridCube> oh, then you are installing stuff already
<xubuntu308> but this may do the same
<xubuntu308> yes
<xubuntu308> I am fighting with for 10 hours now
<xubuntu308> at one moment alsa was working
<xubuntu308> but no sound
<GridCube> mmhm if that happens you might need to do sudo alsa force-unload && sudo alsa force-reload
<GridCube> that usually fix things up
<xubuntu308> so the step 1 is done
<xubuntu308> do I have to reboot?
<GridCube> not really
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> it says you do
<GridCube> then you have to
<xubuntu308> no
<xubuntu308> just because I read that it is often helpful
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu308> so I can try to reload alsa
<GridCube> yes, but you just better reboot and all the drivers should boot properly
<xubuntu308> I have also read that pulse can conflict
<GridCube> i havent had a problem yet
<xubuntu308> ok
 * GridCube touches wood
<xubuntu308> if I reboot I will loose chat id
<GridCube> then you /nick
<GridCube> /nick choosennickname
<xubuntu308> ok
<GridCube> try it now :)
<xubuntu308> :)
<xubuntu308_> so I here am ..
<xubuntu308_> back
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu308_> so what is the simpliest way to check sound
<xubuntu308_> speaker-test
<xubuntu308_> ?
<GridCube> or play some musics
<xubuntu308_> yep
<xubuntu308_> using my player?
<GridCube> sure
<xubuntu308_> (foobnix which I like very much)
<xubuntu308_> :)
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> i have to go for a while
<xubuntu308_> ok
<xubuntu308_> I will continue to follow the SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<xubuntu308_> not working :(
<xubuntu308_> ok so if anyone is still able to help me
<Lord`Saladin> I just upgraded to Xubuntu 12.04 yesterday and ever since whenever I make a media player go full screen, my panels stay on top of the video. Is there any way to fix this besides setting my panels to auto-hide?
<Mathsterk> Lord`Saladin: tried pressing somewhere else than the panels in fullscreen?
<SandJ> Lord`Saladin - last night I viewed a movie in Xubuntu 12.04 for the first time.  I used Parole to watch it full screen.  The video was over the panels and they are not set to auto-hide.  So what you are getting is not normal behaviour.
<Lord`Saladin> Mathsterk, SandJ: Huh, I just tried again, using Parole and then VLC (which I was using before) and the panels are no longer displaying. Weird.
<Lord`Saladin> Good, but weird.
<Lord`Saladin> Thanks for the help anyway. :)
<xubuntu308_> concerning my sound issue
<xubuntu308_> here is the result of alsa-info.sh
<xubuntu308_>  /proc/asound/version: No such file or directory
<GridCube> SandJ, i use smplayer and it works flawlessly
<GridCube> xubuntu308_, check that your user belongs to the "audio" group
<xubuntu308_> hmm
<xubuntu308_> how to do that
<xubuntu308_> ?
<xubuntu308_> I am using the interated chat
<xubuntu308_> the webchat from xubuntu site
<GridCube> xubuntu308_, go to system > users and groups
<GridCube> and go to manage groups on you user and see if you belong to audio
<xubuntu308_> oh
<xubuntu308_> sorry
<xubuntu308_> i did not get what you meant
<xubuntu308_> yes I I am in the group
<GridCube> mmhm
<xubuntu308_> I am currently trying the AlsaUpgradeScript
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> xubuntu308_, :) you could go to #ubuntustudio channel
<GridCube> they use xubuntu as their base and they should be more knowledgables on audio stuff
<xubuntu308_> after reboot alsamixer is still retruning the same
<xubuntu308_> hmm
<xubuntu308_> interesting
<xubuntu308_> I'll give it a try
<xubuntu308_> thx
<GridCube> no problem, this is out of my league anyway :) they might know better
<xubuntu308_> ok
<xubuntu308_> thanks again
<GridCube> :) no problem
<martinphone> I need help to play simcity2000 with xubuntu. I have the extracted.rar file and I see the setup.exe file, what do I do now?
<martinphone> wine?
<Unit193> I remember bringing this up for you before: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=504
<martinphone> i dont, but thanks
<Unit193> Hope you have one of the older versions...
<martinphone> version means sim city's or wine's?
<martinphone> I have wine 1.4
<knome> martinphone, please try reading the table again. it's clear enough if you read the whole table
<martinphone> i guess wine's, but I dont see anything that states it
<martinphone> anyhow, it works
<knome> martinphone, the columns are "version", "description", "rating", "wine version", "test results" and "comments". which version do you think "version" means?
<knome> martinphone, please start paying attention to what you are being told.
<MissVera> Question. I installed Xubuntu and everything went fine. It installed then loaded just fine. But, after i restarted my computer, now it doesnt boot up the system? Its just a cursor...
<MissVera> No one? :(
<knome> patience?
<MissVera> you responded to that rather quickly..
<chazor> hello all
<chazor> i have a couple of questions im compleatly new to linux
<chazor> i resently bought a laptop on craigslist older one 1.7 ghz and 448 mb ram how well will xubuntu run on it?
<chazor> i have orderd a new prossesor and 4gb ram to upgrade the computer so i know that will run it
<chazor> 2.2 ghz prossesor
<chazor> my other question with some builds there is a way to run the live cd then if you like it install onto the hard drive
<chazor> does xubuntu have this fuctionality
<Unit193> Yes, but that's not a ton of ram to go on.
<chazor> the 448 mb?
<chazor> the laptop is running xp at the moment and im really tired of windows and to cheap for a mac
<chazor> considering i paid 65 for the laptop
<chazor> i wont somthing that has good suport and that will run well on this computer until i get the new prossesor and ram
<Krasus> Hey, what can be wrong when i try to use live usb with xubuntu 12.04 on laptop and it freezes when the system loads ?
<Myrtti> Krasus: did you check the MD5 sums? what graphics card do you use?
<Krasus> Myrtti, it s old Acer aspire 3690
<Krasus> with 512 ram
<Krasus> so i would like to revive it with light distro but xubuntu install can't start
<Krasus> ok to co lepsze lubuntu 12.04 czy mint 12 lxde?
<Krasus> bo nie wiem co dac ?
<Krasus> jak juz nie mam jak dac xubutnu 12.04 z lts bo sie zacina przy bootowaniu
<Unit193> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Myrtti> lright, let me look it up a bit
<Myrtti> Krasus: what do you mean by freezing when system loads? at what point is that?
<Krasus> Myrtti, it s when u get Xubuntu logo
<Krasus> and this short line
<Myrtti> before logging in?
<Krasus> with white indicator going from left to rught
<Krasus> y
<Krasus> this indicator freezes and nothing there happens
<Krasus> mb i will try to start lubuntu on this laptop
<Myrtti> Krasus: you could try to change the boot options to include i915.modeset=1
<Krasus> it s where ?
<Unit193> Also may want to disable the splash, it'll tell you more info.
<Krasus> trying to boot lubuntu 12.04 now
<Krasus> to see if it freezes to
<Krasus> it s the same it freezes or restart
<Krasus> the mashine
<Myrtti> Krasus: when you reboot the machine, press shift key to get to the Grub loader, then, if I remember correctly you press e to get to edit it
<GoodbyeEarl> good evening
<Unit193> Howdy GoodbyeEarl.
<Unit193> e does edit the line, yes.
<GoodbyeEarl> hey fellows, it has been some weeks that i'm facing some troubles with the sound of my xubuntu
<GoodbyeEarl> sometimes it works and some it doesnt
<GoodbyeEarl> I already installed all the packages posibles, i dont why it is happening
<GoodbyeEarl> is it already happen to you?
<Krasus> Myrtti, and then?
<Myrtti> find the line that says splash, remove that and add i915.modeset=1 to the end. Someone should correct me if I'm wrong, I can't check from anywhere now.
<GoodbyeEarl> no one??
<gridcube_> care to repeat your problem GoodbyeEarl
<gridcube_> ?
<GoodbyeEarl> sure, well i have facing some problems with my audio
<GoodbyeEarl> because some times it plays and some times it doesnt
<pleia2> GoodbyeEarl: are you sure your hardware is working right? (also, might want to ask everyone in the channel, not just the "fellows" - Myrtti and I aren't "fellows")
<gridcube_> GoodbyeEarl, where you here earlier with another nick
<GoodbyeEarl> no the last time ive here was last month
<GoodbyeEarl> not fellows? didnt understand
<GoodbyeEarl> may i have to install some package?
<pleia2> if it's working sometimes it sounds like everything is installed which should be installed
<pleia2> do you find any pattern to when it works and when it doesn't?
<GoodbyeEarl> no, because some times i'm listening to a song then when i change to another it simply stop to work
<pleia2> you might want to try killing the pulseaudio process and starting it again, see if that helps
<Krasus> Myrtti, with lubuntu it s the same
<Krasus> the system freezes on bootloader
<Krasus> i know that the machine is old
<Krasus> but it s only a install
<Myrtti> Krasus: did you try the bootloader change?
<Krasus> don t know how to do it
<Krasus> got a line called quite splash
<Myrtti> you removed splash, and added i915.modeset=1 and saved?
<Krasus> i will try it now
<GoodbyeEarl> is it sudo killall pulseaudio?
<Unit193> Did you try pulseaudio -k  ?
<GoodbyeEarl> ?
<m00se> ...
#xubuntu 2013-06-24
 * bsk is listening to Avenged Sevenfold - Blinded in Chains [6:34]
<knome> !offtopic | bsk
<ubottu> bsk: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bsk> knome: sorry, wrong command
<tortib> Hello is anyone around?
<tortib> I have a problem with my realtek RTL8111/8168 device using the r8169 kernel module
<tortib> I was wondering if there was a way to get module r8168 on my HDD so I could load it
<SKYLAKE-10nm> .*
<deleve> morning
<bgardner> deleve: Hello
<deleve> bgardner, do you know how to skip the login screen on xubuntu?
<bgardner> deleve: Not off the top of my head, let me look.
<deleve> bgardner, i still dont have to put my password, but i have to choose, does have any option to go right through it?
<deleve> bgardner, thanx
<deleve> bgardner, dont rush im still here ;)
<bgardner> deleve: Thanks, still digging.
<bgardner> deleve: Try this, it's for Oneiric but it should still be relevant:  http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/09/setting-lightdm-to-auto-login-oneiric.html
<deleve> bgardner, ??
<deleve> bgardner, r u there?
<TheSheep> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<bgardner> deleve: Yes, did you have any luck with that link?
<bgardner> deleve: Are you still with us?
<deleve> bgardner, yes
<deleve> bgardner, sorry
<deleve> bgardner, i was feeding my kid
<deleve> bgardner, what link?
<deleve> bgardner, sorry, didnt saw the link
<bgardner> deleve: Up above, I said: "Try this, it's for Oneiric but it should still be relevant:  http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/09/setting-lightdm-to-auto-login-oneiric.html"
<bgardner> deleve: Or, just work with /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<krytarik> It will be the same either way though. :P
<krytarik> Since apperently there is no GUI in Xfce/Xubuntu for that.
<bgardner> krytarik: Correct.
<krytarik> *GUI tool
<krytarik> deleve, you could as well have a look at this though: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Autologin
<krytarik> That includes a command for setting it.
<bgardner> Thanks krytarik, that's actually more current and probably the better guide.
<krytarik> Nah, it's not really, just the additionally command.
<krytarik> *additional
<krytarik> I'm one of the authors of that site, so. :P
<krytarik> I like that it also includes all the advanced settings.
<deleve> bgardner, ok, let me see
<Distrot> bgardner: Hola! Sorry to bother, but I replaced my HDD and installed xubuntu again. Trying to see if anything will crash. An odd request, I know, but do you have any suggestions? lol
<bgardner> Distrot: Suggestions as to what?  You replaced the HDD so all the discussion we had before is no longer relevant to the new installation.
<SKYLAKE-10nm> !seen wave
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Distrot> bgardner: Sorry for lack of clarification. Basically, I am trying to see if I can replicate the actions I did before that spontaneously caused crashes. I was wondering if you could think of any way to lessen the spontaneity and reproduce these crashes. I am guessing the answer is "no" but I figured I might as well ask anyways.
<Distrot> bgardner: I followed your suggestion in replacing the HDD (as if you couldn't tell).
<bgardner> Distrot: The answer is definitely no - your results were, in my opinion, highly unusual.  The last I heard, you couldn't run any application without strange behavior or crashes, which I would consider wildly unexpected for Xubuntu.
<bgardner> Distrot: Although, loading and playing with any of the major applications (LibreOffice, Eclipse, Inkscape, etc.) would be a valid test case.
<Distrot> bgardner: Ok, I thought as much. I also wanted to thank you for your suggestion, as I have been testing it for a few hours now and I have not seen any visible signs of instability.
<bgardner> Distrot: You're very welcome, glad you're getting good results.
<samy_> hi boys
<samy_> i use xubuntu
<samy_> and lose navigation buttons in tabs
<bgardner> samy_: Hello, and welcome
<samy_> hot go give back him
<samy_> i lose closed, resize and minimalize buttons
<samy_> and google chrome groupe all open tabs in one
<samy_> :S
<samy_> can u help me?
<bgardner> samy_: This is all in relation to Google Chrome?
<samy_> anddddddddd
<samy_> officelibre
<samy_> and etc open applications
<samy_> and skype
<samy_> too
<samy_> dont have Title Bar/Min Max Close Buttons All Missing
<samy_> ;sssssssssssss
<samy_> im soo crazy nowwwwwww :@
<bgardner> samy_: Can you provide us a screenshot of this behavior?
<samy_> ok
<samy_> w8
<samy_> i give u
<samy_> http://prikachi.com/images/3/6257003d.png
<samy_> here
<samy_> and here in chrome
<samy_> http://prikachi.com/images/10/6257010j.png
<samy_> dont show other open tabs..
<samy_> :(
<bgardner> samy_: Can you hold left alt and click-drag on the IM window to show us the top edge in the screenshot?
<bgardner> samy_: Or does it not *have* a title bar?  Looks to me like the WM died.
<samy_> alt dont work
<samy_> ..............
<samy_> i can give u team viwer?
<samy_> please fix that shit
<samy_> :(((
<pleia2> !language | samy_
<ubottu> samy_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TheSheep> !language | samy_
<samy_> ;(
<bgardner> samy_: That looks like your window manager crashed.  I'm researching what to do about that, bear with me.
<TheSheep> samy_: press alt+f2 and type xfwm4
<TheSheep> samy_: that should fix it
<bgardner> TheSheep: Thank you, that's what I wanted to find.
<samy_> I can not do it alone
<samy_> im new on linux
<samy_> :*((((((((
<bgardner> samy_: Did you do what TheSheep said to do?
<samy_> i cant find xfwm4
<samy_> in app finder
<bgardner> samy_: What happened when you do Alt-F2 and type xfwm4?
<samy_> xfce4 or xfwm4?
<samy_> cannot find xfwm4
<samy_> ;s
<samy_> :(
<samy_> omg
<bgardner> samy_: You won't find it in the menu
<bgardner> samy_: Do you get a run dialog when you press Alt-F2?
<elfy> try xfwm4 --restart
<elfy> bgardner: the run dialog is also app finder
<samy_> xfwm4 --restart xfwm4: Unknown option --restart.
<elfy> not restart
<elfy> sorry - replace perhaps
<bgardner> samy_: xfwm4 --replace
<samy_> (xfwm4:2873): xfwm4-WARNING **: Failed to connect to session manager: Failed to connect to the session manager: SESSION_MANAGER environment variable not defined
<samy_> maybe messed everything but do not know how
<samy_> i reboot
<samy_> and come back :(((((((
<bgardner> samy_: Good idea, please do
<samy_> uhh
<samy_> no result
<samy_> ;s
<samy_> someone help me through team viewer?
<bgardner> samy_: Okay, so you rebooted and when you come back up your windows still don't have title bars (your WM quit).
<bgardner> samy_: Is that correct?
<samy_> what is WM?
<bgardner> samy_: Window Manager - in your case, xfwm4
<samy_> my window manager is work
<samy_> still opened
<samy_> right now
<bgardner> samy_: I'm restating your problem because while I see the problem, I don't know the answer.  Maybe someone else here can help us.
<samy_> try with team viewer?
<bgardner> samy_: Open a terminal window and type this in it, then show us the output:  tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log -n 50
<elfy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<samy_> !paste
<samy_> [    22.542] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event14" [    22.544] (II) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: ignoring touch events for semi-multitouch device [    22.544] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5774 [    22.544] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 5022 [    22.544] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255 [    22.544] (--) synaptics: SynP
<samy_> too long
<samy_> message
<samy_> :@
<elfy> samy_: tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log -n 50 | pastebinit
<Sysi> samy_: rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and log out and back in, don't select "save session" on logout window
<samy_> http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=H8PVyL9E
<samy_> here
<bgardner> samy_: Do what Sysi said and let us know if that helps.
<samy_> sysi,
<samy_> dude that is not only in chrome
<samy_> my problem is not only in google chrome
<bgardner> samy_: Sysi's answer is good - go ahead and try it and report back.
<Sysi> open terminal and paste »rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions« there, then the logout
<samy_> no result
<samy_> after post
<samy_> ...
<Sysi> running that in terminal shouldn't give any output and nothing should happen before you log out
<samy_> ok
<samy_> i go reboot
<Sysi> select logout from main menu so that you get a popup with some options and a checkbox for "save session", do not check that
<samy__> no result
<samy__> after this command
<samy__> and reset
<samy__> ;s
<samy__> how to restore default settings
<samy__> in WM?
<samy__> can help me?
<bgardner> samy_: Still looking, hang in there.
<samy__> ok
<bgardner> samy__: Please open a terminal and do 'cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit' and give us the link it returns.
<bgardner> samy__: Don't be root when you do that, I see from your last screenshot that you were.
<samy__> cat: No such file or directory
<bgardner> samy__: You are running that command in a terminal window, yes?
<samy__> yes
<samy__> ofc
<samy__> let me give you
<samy__> team viewer..
<samy__> that is soo easy..
<holstein> samy__: this is not that kind of support.. we are volunteers.. and no one may be interested in "remote"ing into your system.. though, you can try the suggestions yourself, and ask if you have issues
<holstein> samy__: do you have a terminal open?
<samy__> yes
<holstein> samy__: you can copy/paste the suggestion that bgardner has made for you
<holstein> !pastebin | samy__ this is how to share that information back with the volunteers here
<ubottu> samy__ this is how to share that information back with the volunteers here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<samy__> I do not know what to do
<holstein> samy__: sure.. in what way? you dont understand ho to copy paste the command to the terminal and press enter?
<holstein> how*
<samy__> what command?
<holstein> 12:29 < bgardner> samy__: Please open a terminal and do 'cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit' and give us the link it returns.
<holstein> samy__: cat ~/.xsession-errors
<samy__> ok
<samy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5795963/
<holstein> samy__: if you want, you can ping bgardner with the paste.. like this.. " bgardner: here is that information you asked for, thanks "
<bgardner> Thanks for the assist holstein, it's greatly appreciated.  I'm reading the result now samy__
<samy__> i'm so sorry that you are wasting yours time, but I am new and do not know anything
<samy__> I just wanted assistance
<bgardner> samy__: Assistance is what we are here for :)
<samy__> :)
<samy__> great
<bgardner> samy__: I'm not finding any useful clues in that log, let's try this next:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<samy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5796012/
<samy__> hey
<bgardner> samy__: Yes?
<samy__> tell me how to reset as default settings in WM?
<bgardner> samy__: I'm not ignoring that question, I just don't know the answer.
<bgardner> samy__: My apologies, I have to step away but I will be back later.  And I've found some promising documentation that may help - when I get back we'll try them out.
<samy__> good
<samy__> i stay here
<samy__> loooooooooooooooooool
<samy__> i click alt + f12
<samy__> and cant seee
<samy__> navigation buttons
<samy__> in chrome
<samy__> skype and other open
<samy__> apps
<samy__> but after click maximalize can see again :D
<samy_> bgardner
<bgardner> samy_
<samy_> hey dude
<samy_> listen
<bgardner> samy_: Yes?
<samy_> i maximilize all windows
<samy_> and cant seee
<samy_> navigation buttons
<samy_> :D
<samy_> that is the problem
<samy_> ;D
<samy_> i show u
<samy_> with screens
<bgardner> samy_: Don't worry, I understand the problem - I just don't yet know the solution.  I do have some suggestions for you to try, however.
<bgardner> samy_: First, open a terminal and try this: xfwm4 --sm-client-disable
<samy_> termin
<samy_> ok
<bgardner> samy_: Then report back with the results.  Whether or not that fixes it, there will be more to do.
<samy_> xfwm4-Message: Another Window Manager (Xfwm4) is already running on screen :0.0
<samy_> xfwm4-Message: To replace the current window manager, try "--replace"
<samy_> xfwm4-Message: Another Window Manager (Xfwm4) is already running on screen :0.0
<samy_> xfwm4-Message: To replace the current window manager, try "--replace"
<samy_> another..
<samy_> (xfwm4:2783): xfwm4-WARNING **: Could not find a screen to manage, exiting
<samy_> http://prikachi.com/images/553/6257553K.png
<samy_> http://prikachi.com/images/553/6257553K.png
<samy_> here is screens
<bgardner> samy_: That looks like your issue is mostly already resolved.  Do you just need to know how to unmaximize windows now?
<samy_> i click
<samy_> maximalize
<samy_> and cant see
<samy_> navigation buttons :D
<samy_> he is out of screen
<samy_> :D
<samy_> he is somewhere in workspace
<bgardner> samy_: Which navigation buttons do you mean?
<samy_> close
<samy_> minimalize
<samy_> after click maxilimaze he is go under workspace
<samy_> and i cant see
<samy_> this buttons
<samy_> :<
<bgardner> samy_: Can you maximize the window and take another screenshot?
<samy_> ok i show u
<samy_> google chrome for sample
<samy_> in maximalize
<samy_> http://prikachi.com/images/596/6257596g.png
<samy_> see
<samy_> :<
<samy_> cant seee workspace tray
<samy_> and opened apps
<samy_> I like to maximize the window below tray line..
<bgardner> samy_: Close Chrome so you can get at the panel, then right click on the panel and choose Panel->Panel Preferences.
<bgardner> samy_: Make sure "Don't reserver space on borders" is NOT checked.
<bgardner> *reserve
<samy_> okay
<samy_> that is :D
<samy_> loollllllllll
<samy_> im sooo stupid
<samy_> :<
<bgardner> samy_: And does it work the way you want now?
<samy_> how to allocate started applications in workshops
<samy_> that work
<samy_> that is
<bgardner> samy_: I don't understand your last question, could you rephrase it?
<samy_> how to send started applications in other workspace?
<koegs> right click on the title bar of the app
<samy_> how to split started programs between workspaces?
<koegs> what?
<samy_> i want split started programs between workspaces
<samy_> drag and drop dont work
<koegs> what do you mean by "split"
<samy_> transfer..
<samy_> how to transfer any program to other workspace
<samy_> :)
<koegs> Settings Manager -> Window Manager -> Advanced -> "Wrap workspaces when dragging a windows off the screen"
<masadfg> hello everyone! my colordepth is set to 16, and the gradient color on the background appear banding, i cannot find any xorg.conf to change colordepth? What should i do?
<masadfg> does xubuntu use xorg at all?
<krytarik> !xorg.conf | masadfg
<ubottu> masadfg: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Unit193> masadfg: Of course it does, but what card do you have?
<krytarik> samy_, please see what koegs has suggested above, in addition to using the window menu that he suggested before, and also, here is a complete list of available options: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/getting-stated#move_a_window_to_another_workspace
<samy_> oooo
<samy_> krytarik
<samy_> thank you for link
<krytarik> Welcome.
<samy_> jajajajajaj
<samy_> i looooooove linux
<krytarik> lol
<samy_> right now install shared printer
<samy_> :))))))))))
<samy_> its too easy
<samy_> i use linux on three days
<samy_> I love it!
<krytarik> samy_, some documentation for self-studying here: http://docs.xfce.org/start , https://help.ubuntu.com/
<samy_> I will keep them in my bookmarks
<samy_> thank you again
<krytarik> Yup.
<feisar> Hi, I have just install xubuntu 13.04, is it ok to install Nautilus? I have read that it will cause conflicts
<pleia2> I have it installed without issue, what conflicts are you worried/read about?
<feisar> it was just one comment on a blog, I just wanted to check
<feisar> I'm setting up ubuntu for a friend who used to use Unity and 12.04 but 13.04 Unity is not usable so I thought I try xubuntu which is nice but nautilus might have a bit better functionality
<krytarik> feisar, just don't expect it to work that easily on handling your desktop, but other than that, it's fairly simple, as pleia2 said.
<feisar> (specifically thinking of Dropbox)
<feisar> thanks, what do you mean handling my desktop?
<krytarik> You should keep Thunar handling it, otherwise it's quite cumbersome to make Nautilus work there.
<feisar> ah ok, do you know if Dropbox works alright?
<feisar> (with Thunar)
<krytarik> I think I've heard so.
<feisar> ok well I'll give it a go
<feisar> cheers
<krytarik> Bye.
<koegs> no problem with dropbox in xubuntu
<feisar> oh good
<sp00ky> anyone around?
<krytarik> !ask | sp00ky
<ubottu> sp00ky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<krytarik> In other words, yes, some are. :P
<sp00ky> heh'
<sp00ky> alright
<sp00ky> so I think I may have a major problem
<sp00ky> I use dpkg to install an application
<sp00ky> then after that I ran apt-get -f install to resolve dependencies for that application
<sp00ky> then I notice that while this is running I see that xubuntu-desktop is one of the applications that it has removed
<journeeman> Hi. Is there a port of librt (Real-time library) for Ubuntu? I am unable to find in the official repos.
<sp00ky> any ideas on how I can fix this?
<journeeman> I am using Xubuntu 13.04.
<Unit193> sp00ky: What application?  I don't see why it'd conflict with the metapackage, did it remove anything else?
<sp00ky> Unit193, yes, can I pm you everything else since I don't want to flood the channel?
<Unit193> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sp00ky> Unit193, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5796398/
<koegs> sp00ky: what did you try to install with dpkg?
<sp00ky> koegs, PeaZip
<Unit193> OK, I don't really see much in there to worry about, xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage.  Why not use the one in repos?
<sp00ky> I did aptitude search peazip and didn't come up with anything
<Sysi> journeeman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/+bug/885450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 885450 in gcc-defaults (Ubuntu) "Cannot load librt.so " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sp00ky> so removing that meta-package doesn't mean that xfce will be gone when I reboot?
<Unit193> Ah, I was thinking of the package p7zip in the repos, my bad.  No, it won't be all gone, I no longer have that package either.
<sp00ky> alright cool, I freaked out when I saw that
<Sysi> I think p7zip would do all the same that peazip
<krytarik> sp00ky, make sure it's installed when doing an in-place upgrade though.
<krytarik> Version upgrade, that is.
<Unit193> krytarik: Always re-installs when I do a do-release-upgrade, but good note!
<krytarik> Unit193, yeah, me too, but. :)
<Sysi> you maybe shouldn't install deps with -f
<sp00ky> Sysi, why's that?
<Sysi> you might break something
<Sysi> dependency hell or something like that
<journeeman> Sysi, thank you. :)
<xubuntu898> Hi guys. Is there any reason why the XUbuntu 12.04 Alternate is not a part of the Universal USB installer on Windows?
<Sysi> no idea, universal usb installer has pretty much nothing to do with ubuntu project AFAIK
<xubuntu898> Ah alright. What would you suggest for installation then besides burning the ISO to a CD? - Seeing that I'm out.
<Sysi> unetbootin or linux live usb creator (because bitcopy is a nuisance on windows)
<Sysi> bitcopy is the most reliable way with alternate image
<xubuntu898> I actually tried to load up the image in LLUC, and it says that it can probably do it. Just wanted to check first.
<xubuntu898> I'll try LLUC and otherwise the alternatives. Thank you.
<David-A> xubuntu898: the Alternate versions use a simpler install process. I doubt they can run as live systems from a cd or usb thumb. (Universal USB, Unetbootin and USB-creator are meant to make live systems on an usb)
<xubuntu898> David-A: It did boot from LLUC with the alternate image
<xubuntu898> I'll get to the installation tomorrow however
<David-A> xubuntu898: what is LLUC?
<xubuntu898> linux live usb creator
<xubuntu898> Gotta run. Thanks for your time.
<Sysi> David-A: they don't run live but you can run debian installer from usb too, but the difference makes the simple tools a bit unreliable
<Sysi> dd(bitcopy) has always worked
<Distrot> Hey guys, really dumb question: Can I use GParted on my Xubuntu Live CD to enlarge my swap partition? I'm running a little low on memory and have oodles of GB at my disposal.
<Sysi> sure you can
<Distrot> Ok. It can install from the Software Center onto the Live CD then?
<Sysi> I think it's there by defauult, but you can do that too
<Distrot> Oh ok. Thanks!
<David-A> Distrot: multiple swap partitions are allowed, so an alternative to resizing an existing swap is to add new swap partitions. you can also add swap-FILES if you also have oodles of free gb in your file system.
<xubuntu861> hi
<ObrienDave> yes?
<SKYLAKE-10nm> hi grawity
#xubuntu 2013-06-25
<fabioluciano> I'm having problems with maximized windows + compiz, someone have this too?
<nagev> yes i have an issue with that
<nagev> the close/max/min buttons don't work on some maximised windows
<fabioluciano> nagev, exacly that!
<fabioluciano> You resolved that or the problem continues?
<fabioluciano> I searched for solutions for this issue and i can't find nothing. =(
<fabioluciano> sadly
<nagev> yeh, i have issues with minimised windows too.  sometimes clicking on them in the panel doesn't take me to the correct workspace.  yes, i found a workaround for the maximised windows.
<fabioluciano> Can you share?
<nagev> yes sure just a sec
<nagev> are you finding it happens for certain types of windows, or all windows?  for me it was mainly image file viewers.
<fabioluciano> To me are for all... I forgot the issue e suddenly i close the firefox window, eg.
<nagev> i added force placement windows in the "enable place windows" plugin.
<fabioluciano> What rule you use?
<nagev> class=Ristretto | class=Gthumb
<nagev> that worked for me but you can find more info here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1158267
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1158267 in Compiz "Regression: Broken (click-through) window decoration on some maximized windows" [Critical,Confirmed]
<fabioluciano> are you using xfce 4.10 or 4.12?
<nagev> 4.10
<fabioluciano> Well, i will use this and test if this fix that problem! Thanks naveg
<fabioluciano> and sorry for my poor english =D
<fabioluciano> "engrish"
<tyrog> fabioluciano: nada mau
<nagev> cool, no problem. there are some more work arounds in the comments of that bug report if u need to try anything else.
<fabioluciano> Yeah! I'm reading the report right now... anyway, thank you!
<fabioluciano> tyrog, brazlian too?
<tyrog> fabioluciano: portuguese :)
<fabioluciano> tyrog, \o
<xubuntu569> hola
<xubuntu569> ayuda en español ??
<Unit193> !es | xubuntu569
<ubottu> xubuntu569: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<samy_> how i can to remove ssh?
<Unit193> SSH?  Server doesn't come preinstalled, but package name is openssh-server.
<cfhowlett> samy_, remove ssh?  no need.  just don't use it.
<samy_> how to stop
<samy_> this service?
<xubuntu145> hello. are there ones who installed xubuntu on Asus n-series laptops?
<xubuntu145> i ve got some questions
<xubuntu145> hello?
<cfhowlett> !details|xubuntu145,
<ubottu> xubuntu145,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu145> okay, im running xubuntu 1204, it works pretty good, but 3d games looks awful, i used to use ubuntu, and there was "Additional drivers" option. i do not see any in xubuntu
<samy_> I have to put drivers for integrated video card?
<bkerensa> Why does shutdown result in logout on Xubuntu? :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: sounds like a bug, can you search to see if there is an existing one, and if not submit one?
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah seems elfy already filed it... Why I asked on -devel is because I figured it was a bug ;) I will try and debug it
<kovex> hey guys, for several months I've switched to linux from a windows system and want to stay working only with linux, but with all systems I've tested, I have always the following problem. After the login the window focus always stuck to one window. When I logout and login again this behavior appears more rarely.
<cfhowlett> kovex, you can adust behavior at Settings > Windows Manager Tweaks
<cfhowlett> "focus" is the option you should look at
<kovex> I'm working on a dual monitor system, configured with xrand. The mouse itself is connected via usb (model : logitech, mx518)
<kovex> ok I will check
<kovex> chhowlett, I don't see any crucial settings!.... Now I have connected a n old PS2 mouse and the problem seems to be solved but. This is not a good solution because most of the device are usb devices
<cfhowlett> kovex, usb/bluetooth is always a throw of the dice
<Sysi> kovex: what if you replug the usb mouse?
<kovex> I will try
<kovex> right now I have connected the usb mouse (in parakllel to the ps2 mouse) and the problem appears  immediately. only the last window has the focus. I unpluged the usb mouse and everythink works good
<Sysi> what xubuntu version?
<kovex> I think the last one but do you have a cmd to find it out?
<cfhowlett> kovex, lsb_release -a
<kovex> XFCE 4.10
<kovex> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 13.04 Release:	13.04 Codename:	raring
<kovex> cfhowlett, are there maybe any recomendations for device (like mouse) which are working good on a ubuntu system
<Sysi> copy the output of »cat ~/.xsession-errors« to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Sysi> same for »cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log«
<cfhowlett> !hardware|kovex,
<ubottu> kovex,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cfhowlett> kovex, I've had excellent luck with HP bluetooth mice ...
<kovex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5797745/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/5797746/
<Sysi> I've yet never heard of such problem and can't find one with google either
<kovex> sysi i have found a lot of posts redarding to this problem without a solution
<kovex> now my last try is this chat
<kovex> i've already tried ubuntu 10, 11, 12, and now xubuntu
<kovex> ubottu thank you for the links
<ubottu> kovex: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kovex> :-)
<kovex> fail..
<kovex> cfhowlett, I prefer cabled devices
<xubuntu430> Hi guys. I'm trying to install Xubuntu 12.04 64-bit from a USB, which I've created using Linux Live USB Creator. However, when I get to "Select and Install" I just get an "Installation step failed" error, but get no options to solve the issue?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu430, your system is confirmed to run 64 bit?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu430, and you DID md5sum check your iso?  right?
<xubuntu430> cfhowlett: I didn't run a checksum, but I guess that's an option. Confirmed in which way?
<xubuntu430> I've had 64 bit installations on the laptop before
<cfhowlett> xubuntu430, are you sure your system can run 64 bit?
<xubuntu430> A Dell 630 btw.
<xubuntu430> I've had XUbuntu 64-bit Desktop running on it
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|and you really should always check the iso.  30 seconds on the terminal vs. 30 minutes of hairpulling ...
<ubottu> and you really should always check the iso.  30 seconds on the terminal vs. 30 minutes of hairpulling ...: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> xubuntu430, safe to assume then ...
<Sysi> if you downloaded via torrent the checksum isn't needed
<cfhowlett> Sysi, not true.  torrents can fail ... but they USUALLY don't ...
<Sysi> cfhowlett: they have built-in checksum
<Sysi> format the drive and try making the stick again, maybe try opening live session first and launching installer from there
<cfhowlett> Sysi, I know this ... and I've STILL had bad torrents.
<Sysi> well, checking the sum won't hurt of course
<kovex> guys, have you seen something in the log and error outputs?
<Sysi> kovex: it seems the driver for that device is bad, if the device works with windows
<Sysi> kovex: you tried with clean installation always?
<kovex> yes I do
<kovex> this device is working well with windows
<kovex> can you give me the line number whre you see the problem
<xubuntu430> I'm actually not sure whether I used torrent or browser for this image, seeing I've downloaded a handful the last couple of days. I did remove the partition and created a root, tmp and swap for this installation specifically.
<xubuntu430> ubottu: It's not 30 seconds in a terminal i Windows - you need third party software :P
<ubottu> xubuntu430: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sysi> kovex: nothing strucks out really
<xubuntu430> cfhowlett: It's not 30 seconds in a terminal i Windows - you need third party software :P*
<cfhowlett> xubuntu430, noted.
<Sysi> xubuntu430: maybe try without separate tmp
<cfhowlett> xubuntu430, you're dual booting?
<xubuntu430> I'm dual booting with Windows 7, yes.
<xubuntu430> Unsure about whether that's 32 or 64-bit though
<xubuntu430> Sysi: Any reason why?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu430, proceed carefully.  you probably have a win7 restore partition, so with the win7 partition, that's 2.  MBR only handles 4 primary partitions ...
<kovex> hmm ... my idea was also that the mainboard chipset is maybe not compatible, but for 6 moth my old mainboar was defect, now I have a new one (different companies , brands  5years difference ). The problem is exactly the same as with the old board
<xubuntu430> cfhowlett: I've got two primary partitions, both are NTFS. A 100 MB one (unsure about what's actually on that?) and a 100 GB for Windows. Then there's my swap partition which is logical, and my two ext4 logicals for tmp and root.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu430, sounds legit ...
<xubuntu430> Glad to hear it
<xubuntu430> Weird though
<xubuntu430> Could it be my USB installation?
<kovex> ok, sysi, you mean the driver for this hardware is bad, and I should try it with an other usb device?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu430, try a different USB if you can.  They do get funky.  if
<xubuntu430> That might be a good point actually
<xubuntu430> It might be crap what I'm using
<xubuntu430> I'll try using usb-creator-gtk on my other Ubuntu installation and a different USB key
<Sysi> kovex: if you really want to use ubuntu, you might need to get a new mouse
<Sysi> kovex: you can try with vanilla ubuntu 12.04 or 13.04 and ask #ubuntu still
<cfhowlett> xubuntu430, fingers crossed
<kovex> whats vanilla ubuntu? You think with an other linux derrivat there is a chance that the mouse will work?
<xubuntu430> Thanks cfhowlett. Awesome support you've got in here btw.
<Sysi> kovex: "the ubuntu", main ubuntu with unity
<cfhowlett> xubuntu430, best of luck.  I've had a usb failure.  new usb fixed it right up.
<Sysi> no idea about other distros
<kovex> ahh kk:)
<kovex> ok i will by an other usb mouse, and if it doesn't work I will try an other distro
<xubuntu430> I think you've might be right actually. I'll try one I've had success with earlier.
<kovex> ok guys thank you, awesome support.
<doebi> is fixing GRUB the same in xubuntu as in standard ubuntu?
<ochosi> doebi: yes
<doebi> cause i ran Boot-Repair and it said 'Success' but i cant boot into GRUP
<doebi> *GRUB
<doebi> the url i got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5797985/
<doebi> well i reinstalled whole xubntu
<doebi> thought i dont think it's the recommended way to fix it
<samy_> uhhh
<samy_> my office libre is crashed
<samy_> cannot open again
<samy_> :S
<Sysi> open task manager and see of there is some office process stuck
<cfhowlett> samy_, open an terminal and run libreoffice.  note the error message.  ask in the libreoffice forums
<samy_> i dont know where is my manager
<samy_> :D
<samy_> im newbieee
<Sysi> in the menu
<samy_> in system
<samy_> ok
<samy_> i find
<cfhowlett> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<samy_> kill and stop dont work in terminal
<cfhowlett> samy_, kill -9 process ID number ...
<samy_> I can handle
<samy_> i go reboot
<samy_> :(
<Sysi> pkill -9 rtofnam is really easy even if a bit hasardous, but I don't know what process names LO uses
<SKYLAKE-10nm> hi grawity
<knome> SKYLAKE-10nm?
<SKYLAKE-10nm> wrong chan
<qwertz_> are there any reasons not to use nautilus with xfce?
<qwertz_> some program i recently installed (shotwell?) pulled in nautilus and i seem to like it
<baizon> qwertz_: you can use it :)
<baizon> if you like it
<cfhowlett> qwertz_, ubuntustudio has both.  they appear to co-exist peacefully
<qwertz_> cool, is ubuntu studio still around?
<cfhowlett> qwertz_, of COURSE!!!
 * qwertz_ is eager to see bitwig released... 
<cfhowlett> !ubuntustudio|qwertz_,
<ubottu> qwertz_,: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<qwertz_> cfhowlett, i have been trying to use that productively back in 2010 or 2009
<qwertz_> cfhowlett, i was trying hard to run FLStudio in wine
<cfhowlett> qwertz_, audacity and ardour are the opensource alternatives.  also rosengarten?
<qwertz_> cfhowlett, no, none of those are actual alternatives. or at least have been that back in the days
<cfhowlett> !wine|qwertz_, just sayin'.  I've no idea about flstudio
<ubottu> qwertz_, just sayin'.  I've no idea about flstudio: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xubuntu115> hi ubuntu xperts, I'm a rookie who just installed xubuntu 13.04 on my HP Pavilion G7 laptop.
<xubuntu115> after installing xubuntu everything worked perfect but now I can't connect to my wireless connection
<xubuntu115> I keep being asked for a wifi password but it never accepts what I type in
<xubuntu115> I've been scouring the internet all morning but haven't seen much promising information
<Distrot> Hello. I changed my swap size in GParted since I don't have much memory, but now it won't start automatically. Any suggestions?
<Distrot> (I have to turn it on manually with "swapon" in GParted)
<koegs> Distrot: "swapon -a" and add it to "/etc/fstab"
<Distrot> koegs: Sorry for my newbiness, but I'm not really sure how to phrase the code in terminal.
<krytarik> Distrot: Have you deleted and recreated the swap partition, instead of just resizing it, resulting in a change of its UUID?
<Distrot> Actually, yes. It wasn't letting me enlarge the size, so I deleted it and created a larger one.
<krytarik> !fstab ! Distrot
<ubottu> krytarik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krytarik> Damn it. :D
<krytarik> Sec.
<bsk> "sudo blkid" and update it on fstab
<krytarik> Distrot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Distrot> Lol, sorry.
<skaet> knome, is Xubuntu participating in Alpha 1?
<krytarik> Woops, put a "!" there instead of a "|". :D
<Distrot> krytarik: I understand fstab a little better now, but I still don't know how to automatically mount it... lol.
<Distrot> krytarik: it = the swap partition
<krytarik> Distrot: Just follow bsk's advice.
<Distrot> krystarik: Oh, I didn't even see that, lol.
<Distrot> krytarik: Should I delete the "none" after the UUID or leave it?
<krytarik> Distrot: Just leave everything else as it is, only change the UUID.
<Distrot> Ok! Thanks guys. Will probably be back for something else later, lol.
<krytarik> Hehe, welcome.
<nasir> first time using xubuntu
<nasir> great o.s
<nasir> thanks guys
<Aiena> Does anyone know if Wacom Bamboo  fun pen and touch wirks with xubuntu 12.04 or 13.04?
<Aiena> *works
<Pici> I've used my older wacom tablet in releases prior to 12.04
<Aiena> Pici did that have touch support?
<Pici> no.
<Aiena> ok
<Aiena> DO you think touch versions are supported in lnux?
<Aiena> *linux
<holstein> Aiena: try it live, and see ..
<Aiena> holsteinI have to order it from abroad so I cant try it sorry (:
<Aiena> holstein I have to order it from abroad so I cant try it sorry (:
<holstein> Aiena: you can download the iso for the operating system free of charge, actually
<TheSheep> holstein: I think he means the tablet
<Pici> holstein: I think they meant the tablet needs to be ordered
 * Aiena nods
<Aiena> I cant test the tablet live
<Aiena> *can't
<holstein> i personally want to see the hardware running first hand.. or i want the vendor to say "linux support".. otherwise, any kernel upgrade can break support anytime
<holstein> OR, the device can work happily for years and years... but, there is no guarantee..
<TheSheep> holstein: it would be great, but it's not currently possible, especially in smaller cities and/or countries
<holstein> TheSheep: im just saying, *nothing* i would read on a wiki page, or IRC would make me say "this will certainly work with ubuntu"
<holstein> unless it says it on the box from the vendor... and even then, it can be tricky with kernel versions
<TheSheep> holstein: well, the people who make stuff work in the kernel usually do it for the devices they own themselves
<TheSheep> holstein: and they keep on maintaining it, so it's not really that likely to stop working, especially with things like graphic tablets that you don't really replace so often
<holstein> yup.. and im not "complaining" about the support.. im just saying, things can become "unsupportable"
<TheSheep> holstein: I recently got a scanner for free, because there are no drivers for it for Vista, but it works perfectly fine on linux
<holstein> i have seen that with printers as well. i have also seen folks buy the "best supported" firewise device for ubuntustudio, and an update breaks the support
<TheSheep> I think you are more likely to have your hardware go out of support for windows than for linux
<holstein> no one can "fix" it, since its not broken.. its ust situationally not supportable
<TheSheep> firewise?
<holstein> firewire*
<holstein> i can also agree with that statement.. that is it more "likely".. still, i save my reciepts
<TheSheep> that closed, patented Apple protocol?
<TheSheep> agreed that investing in closed protocols is risky
<holstein> there is also the factor of me being able to get the device working
<holstein> TheSheep: ffado is the linux firewire stack, and its arguable that anything else is capable of handling pro audio
<holstein> anything that is easily supportable, and able to be used on laptops and desktops.. going between the 2
<TheSheep> usb 3 perhaps?
<holstein> the firewire was just an example.. hardware support *does* leave the kernel
<TheSheep> and why do you need pro audio for your printer?
<holstein> ;)
<Aiena> holstein http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index_old.php/main gives me hope...
<TheSheep> Aiena: actually you want http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Main_Page
<TheSheep> Aiena: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=USB_Tablets_with_Touch
<Aiena> oh cool sounds supported from the looks of it I think then I don't have to worry. :)
<TheSheep> Aiena: by the way, have you considered tablets by other companies?
<TheSheep> Aiena: wacom is popular and well known, but rather expensive
<Aiena> TheSheep I have a tablet by another cmpany which I cannot use linux seems to have best support for wacom over others
<TheSheep> (then again, other tablets are probably not well supported on linux)
<TheSheep> yeah, which is a shame
<Aiena> No Digimend supports only some
<TheSheep> wacom is an ugly monopolist :(
<Aiena> and I think wacom tablets are the most used tablets
<Aiena> even krita use only wacom for testing
<TheSheep> they are
<Aiena> so that sort of says something...
<Distrot> I'm back! Anybody know what this means: http://pastebin.com/HH8YRnvP
<Distrot> Oops: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799171/
<Sysi> is pithos installed from repositories?
<Distrot> Ubuntu Software Center so, yes(?)
<Sysi> yup, so I guess you're missing gstreamer plugins
<Distrot> I tried to install them though and it said it was up to date, so it didn't do anything.
<Distrot> I tried saying: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-alsa
<Distrot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799179/
<doebi> how to join a wpa2 secured wireless network with AES encryption?
<doebi> i cant get it to work on our institute
<doebi> it did work in the past, and sysadmin says only AES encryption is working anymore
<flux242> doebi: are you using network-manager?
<Distrot> I ran: sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-alsa but have the same issue.
<doebi> flux242: well, i think so
<flux242> it should work then
<doebi> it doesn't :/
<doebi> and i cant adjst brightness either
<doebi> the 13.04 release was a pure disappointment
<doebi> even my duplicate bluetooth icon isn't fixed yet
<mikubuntu> can anyone please tell me how to fix my screensaver in lubuntu -- it doesn't activate, even tho the settings are set for it to
<Distrot> Anybody can help with pithos and gstreamer? Sorry for bumping.
<SonikkuAmerica> mikubuntu: Head for #lubuntu with that..
<SonikkuAmerica> mikubuntu: (This is #xubuntu)
<Distrot> You talking to me? lol
<mikubuntu> ty sonik, i din't know they had a channel
<Distrot> Anybody know anything about gstreamer?
<Aiena> TheSheepseems to be suppDistrot what is the issue?
<Aiena> Distrot what is the issue?
<Aiena> you cant play media files wit it?
<Aiena> *can't
<Distrot> Aiena: I am trying to get Pithos to work in Xubuntu 13.04, but it won't grab the songs despite accessing the stations.
<Distrot> Aiena: I ran pithos -v and got the following:
<Distrot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799171/
<Aiena> hmmm
<Distrot> Aiena: Then I tried to update gstreamer, as that seemed to be the issue: sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-alsa
<Aiena> can gstreamer on your pc play normal mmedia files?
<Distrot> Aiena: But I still don't get anything working.
<Distrot> Aiena: Well, I don't really know. I thought it was just a plugin.
<Aiena> Distrot try using synaptic to purge gstreamer
<Aiena> and then use install again
<Aiena> also sometimes the issue is missing codecs etc.
<Aiena> mp3 is not installed by default.
<Aiena> and most online radio is in mp3 or aac
<Distrot> You think that might be the issue?
<Distrot> Ahh... the mp3 codec, that makes sense...
<Aiena> yes probably
<Aiena> if that does not work then looking into something else
<Aiena> Distrot is the gstreamer fluendo plugin installed 0 check in synaptic
<Distrot> Aiena: One sec, por favor
<Aiena> Distrot also you can try installing the python-gst0.10-rtsp package
<Aiena> Distrot sure :)
<Distrot> Aiena: Well, I just installed the restricted packages and tried Pithos again to no avail
<Aiena> Distrot also you can try installing the python-gst0.10-rtsp package
<Aiena> assuming your using 12.04
<Aiena> otherwise you might have a newer rtsp package
<Distrot> Aiena: I'm using 13.04
<flux242> well 13.04 works quite good for me. Double bluetooth icon appears because 2 apps are started at start up. Just disactivate one of them. Leave blueman
<Aiena> ok then youll have a higher version
<Aiena> but same package
<Distrot> Aiena: It seems to be working anyway
<Aiena> hmm it ok now?
<Distrot> Aiena: nope, same situation
<Distrot> Aiena: Dumb question, how do I use synaptic on 13.04?
<Aiena> its not there
<Aiena> ok press alt+F2
<Aiena> and type synaptic
<Aiena> you should find it that way too
<Distrot> Uhh...
<Distrot> Red circle with white bar inside? lol
<Aiena> abd on the top
<Aiena> THERE IS A SERCH BOX
<Distrot> abd?
<Aiena> sorry for the caps
<Aiena> there is a search box
<Aiena> type python gstreamer there
<Distrot> In synaptic or application finder?
<Aiena> synaptic
<Aiena> the package manager
<Aiena> one sec
<Distrot> I'm familiar with it, but, does it go under the name "Software & Updates" in 13.04?
<Distrot> Forgive me, I am slightly stupid.
<Aiena> Distrot I am not following you also I am using the LTS version so not sure about changes in 13.04
<Aiena> 13.04 is a year newer than my distro
<Aiena> give me a sec to boot it up in live mode and Ill brb
<Distrot> Right, Pangolin, but I dunno which one... ok.
<Aiena> Distrot Ill rejoin irc from xubuntu 13.04 so I can attempt to help you better.
<Aiena> back
<Aiena> Distrot, I think you need to install synaptic first in 13.04
<Aiena> I ma on 13.04 live boot
<Distrot> Oh... ok. Doing it now.
<Aiena> *am
<Distrot> Ok. I gots it.
<Aiena> Distrot, which software were you trying to use again?
<Aiena> and can you repost the link to the error message
<Distrot> pithos
<Aiena> I lost the earlier info when I rebooted into 13.04
<Distrot> Right
<Distrot> Aiena: I am trying to get Pithos to work in Xubuntu 13.04, but it won't grab the songs despite accessing the stations.
<Distrot> Aiena: I ran pithos -v and got the following:
<Distrot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799171/
<Distrot> Aiena: Then I tried to update gstreamer, as that seemed to be the issue: sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-alsa
<Aiena> Distrot, you need to remove 0.10 in that case
<Distrot> Aiena: I'm using 13.04
<Aiena> if you want to use 1.0
<Distrot> Really?
<Aiena> Distrot, still o.10 is installed by default not 1.0
<Distrot> I have 0.10 fluendo as well
<Aiena> then dont update to gstreamer 1.0
<Distrot> Should I just remove 1.0
<Aiena> yes
<Distrot> I'll just remove it then
<Aiena> remove everythin 1.0 please
<Aiena> they must be conflicting
<Distrot> Removing...
<Aiena> I am installing piyhos myself on my live distro to see
<Unit193> 1.0 and 0.10 work fine to have both.
<Aiena> *pithos
<Aiena> Unit193, Ok
<Aiena> but pithos is downloading gstremer 0.10 libs so I dont see the need for 1.0
<Aiena> when I am installing
<Distrot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799375/
<Distrot> That's the error I get now
<Distrot> Same as before
<Aiena> Distrot, installing pithos
<Distrot> Okee doke.
<Aiena> then I can try to replicate the error here and fix it and then tell you what to do..
<Aiena> rather than beat around the bush.
<Distrot> Ok. Sorry if I seem annoying. I appreciate what you're doing.
<Aiena> no your not annoying
<Aiena> iys just that I've never used pithos before.
<Aiena> and I use vlc for all my media needs
<Distrot> Really? Oh.
<Distrot> I use Minitube as well...
<Aiena> oops pandora is restricted in my country
<Aiena> Distrot, does pandora not start at all for you?
<Aiena> or it allows you to login?
<Distrot> It does in the browser.
<Distrot> Pithos starts as well.
<Distrot> It works fine in the browser.
<Distrot> Pithos will grab the stations but not the songs.
<Aiena> ok
<Aiena> one sec
<Aiena> Distrot, open synpatic
<Aiena> and type playbin
<Aiena> try installing the rygel-playbin plugin and restarting pithos
<Aiena> might fix the issue
<Distrot> And the rygel-gst-renderer?
<Aiena> Distrot, dunno try both
<Aiena> but the second one is listed as a dummy package
<Distrot> same situation
<Aiena> so its wont make a difference
<Aiena> Distrot, sorry I am at a loss remove playbin
<Distrot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799400/
<Aiena> I can't login to pandora either
<Aiena> becuase it is restricted
<Aiena> perhaps someone else here can help.
<Distrot> Well, I appreciate the help.
<Distrot> I can survive without it, lol.
<Aiena> you can keep fluendo it will help with general mp3 playback
<Distrot> Ok. Will do.
<Distrot> I'm staying on anyways.
<Distrot> But I really do appreciate your help.
<Aiena> and yeah keep synaptic would be handy for package search if you dont like the terminal...
<Aiena> If I do find something Ill let you know.
<Aiena> *I'll
<dunpeal> Is it possible to unbind F1 in xfce-terminal?
<dunpeal> I have a bunch of console programs that map useful functionality on F1, so I don't want xfce-terminal to capture it.
<knome> dunpeal, which xubuntu version are you using?
<dunpeal> knome: 13.04
<knome> dunpeal, open the help menu and hover over the "contents" item
<knome> dunpeal, then press eg. ctrl+esc to change the shortcut
<knome> dunpeal, the menu item should reflect the change
<knome> dunpeal, did that work for you?
<dunpeal> knome: no, nothing happens when I hover over it.
<knome> dunpeal, go to settings manager -> appearance -> tab settings and see if "enable editable accelerators" is checked
<dunpeal> knome: omg praise the XFCE
<dunpeal> this is great, thanks so much.
<knome> no problem, enjoy
<bkerensa> It appears that for some reason network manager on Xubuntu is not listing SSIDs that are available on other devices? If go through connect to a hidden it works fine but the SSID is not hidden
<bkerensa> odd
<xubuntu313> hi, can I just write the xubuntu 12.04 media to a thumb dribe using dd to get a liveusb?
<David-A> xubuntu313: I believe you can, but it will behave as a live cd (sessions are not saved between runs)
<xubuntu313> David-A: thanks, I plan on tweaking it out to create persistence
#xubuntu 2013-06-26
<nintet> hi
<nagev> hello
<nintet> i have an old ATI RS480
<nintet> how do i install the best driver for that card?
<nintet> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS
<nintet> video is really choppy
<nintet> http://askubuntu.com/questions/69003/which-ati-driver-should-i-use-for-a-radeon-xpress-200m
<nintet> -=//
<SonikkuAmerica> nintet: Have you checked Additional Drivers?
<nintet> is that in the "Software Center" ?
<nagev> yes it should be
<nintet> ok, sais no proprietary drivers on this system
<tych0> nintet: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon if you want an open source driver for your card
<tych0> i think as long as you're not trying to do any 3d work it should be fine
<nintet> xserver-xorg-video-radeon is already the newest version.
<tych0> oh :-(
<Unit193> Software Sources > Additional Drivers  if you want closed source.
<tych0> yeah, you'll probably want the closed source driver then
<nagev> yeh i would think thats is used by default.  maybe you could try installing the proprietary one. try: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<nintet> Fetched 45.3 MB in 20s (2,252 kB/s)   cable!
<nintet> ilove a fast connection
 * SonikkuAmerica (has 4G LTE)
<nintet> are you on a phone?
<nintet> ok, the install finished, do i just reboot to try it ?
<nagev> yeah reboot and cross your fingers!  i think if you have issues you need to run: aticonfig --initial
<tych0> aticonfig --initial --all maybe?
<tych0> or i guess that's if you have more than one card
<SuperLag> I have a ThinkPad connected to a docking station. When I boot undocked, the theme and fonts look fine when the desktop loads.
<SuperLag> However, if I reboot while docked, the theme is hosed, and so are the fonts. You guys heard of any issue like that?
<SuperLag> a pair of external monitors connected to the docking station
<dskfl> hi, in xubuntu 13 i can't have a custom keyboard map automatically run at boot. I need to run xmodmap .Xmodmap in a terminal each time restart the pc
<brainwash> dskfl: navigate to  settings manager -> session and startup -> application autostart  and add the command
<koegs> normally you will be asked once(!) if you want to load .Xmodmap on every startup
<dskfl> i did not receive that question
<dskfl> and it's a recent install so i should remember
<koegs> please check with gconf-editor if "desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/general" has an entry ".Xmodmap" in known_file_list
<dskfl> i believe i found once that the init scripts look for such a custom .Xmodmap in the users home dir and it tries to load it if found, but it never *worked* for me
<dskfl> i'll just try the session thing and see at the next reboot
<dskfl> well found it again, /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc line 88
<dskfl> actually if i copy paste that line in the terminal it sets the kb map. Maybe this script is not run at startup as it should dunno
<koegs> dskfl: you are right, tested it in 13.04 and no such questions appear
<koegs> *appears
<koegs> last time i have used .Xmodmap was wit 10.04
<dskfl> maybe should fill in a bug
<koegs> dskfl: would be the best idea... as workaround you can use the instruction from brainwash
<dskfl> ok
<dskfl> anyway this is a minor inconvenient compared to using unity
<koegs> [x] true :)
<dskfl> i would happily set xmodmap 3 times a day than use that
<nasir> hi i am new to xubuntu. my vlc crashes when i put it in fullscreen
<dskfl> what video driver do you have installed
<nasir> i dont know
<dskfl> maybe you could try and install a proprietary driver after finding out what video card and driver you currently have. But i never had problems with a default install, in my case i have nvidia and the default nouveau driver
<nasir> thanks dskfl i am checking
<dskfl> don't count on it to fix the issue though.. but i would try it
<nasir> ok
<Aiena> dskfl: I noticed that proprietary drivers seem to perform better when it comes to nvidia also they are better for CG. But yes the nouveau driver works very well too.
<dskfl> i actually prefer nouveau over the proprietary driver
<dskfl> i remember the days when it was a pain to set up X .. and multiple monitors and all that
<dskfl> now is just install .. go to settings and Display
<dskfl> that's it
<dskfl> don't remember the last time i opened xorg.conf and i guess that's the way it should be
<Aiena> Well I noticed atleast for me when it comes to blender etc. the proprietary driver has support for more things but I think the npuveau driver is probably more stable.
<Aiena> *nouveau
<xubuntu132> Hi all :)
<knome> hello
<xubuntu132> can i ask 4 somethink?
<koegs> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<koegs> oh, he is offline anyway :D
<ur0pl> can i ask a question?
<ur0pl> jk
<samy_> how to open ppt fail in xubuntu?
<baizon> samy_: sorry i dont understand your question. Please explain it in another way
<samy_> with what program to open ppt file
<TheSheep> libreoffice-impress
<TheSheep> !info libreoffice-impress
<ubottu> libreoffice-impress (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- presentation. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.0.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 814 kB, installed size 3634 kB
<samy_> thank you
<samy_> i go to try
<TheSheep> by the way,
<TheSheep> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<TheSheep> if you don't want to talk in English, that is
<flux242> is there a caps-lock visual indicator for gnome? To be shown as a OSD or in the panel
<TheSheep> flux242: ask on #ubuntu, thy deal with gnome
<flux242> I'm using xfce
<TheSheep> but you are looking for something for gnome?
<flux242> gtk
<TheSheep> or xfce?
<flux242> gnome and xfce are based on gtk you know?
<TheSheep> flux242: but xfce4's panel is quite different from the gnome panel
<TheSheep> flux242: you may be able to do it with xfce4-genmon-plugin\
<TheSheep> flux242: I can't see anything dedicated
<GridCube> what do he needs?
<TheSheep> 16:56 < flux242> is there a caps-lock visual indicator for gnome? To be shown  as a OSD or in the panel
<TheSheep> except replace gnome with xfce
<GridCube> oh there is
<GridCube> you need to compile it yourself
<GridCube> i used it back in '11
<TheSheep> one of the examples on xfce page?
<GridCube> no no, i think it was on xfce-looks
<GridCube> let me google the irc channels back in '11-'12
<Sysi> there is xfce4-kbdsleds-plugin
<Sysi> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-kbdleds-plugin
<GridCube> exactly
<GridCube> thats the one i used
<flux242> how does it work? I need it to show an indicator only when caps-lock is pressed. I'm to lazy to compile it just to find out
<GridCube> oh, i dont know if it works like that, i havent used it in ages
<koegs> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/indicator-keylock-displays-keyboard.html
<Sysi> this is three years old
<Sysi> though it seems ppa is still there and packages are found even for raring
<koegs> yes, and i use on my 12.10
<WalterN> what is the deal with wayland and mir anyway?
<contrapunctus> WalterN - Ain't everybody asking that?
<baizon> WalterN: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2127165
<nagev> baizon: that's an interesting thread, and i;ve only just read the first few posts!
<Aiena> How do you disable the autosnapping window feature where windows snap and resize when grabbed to the top?
<TheSheep> Aiena: in window manager tweaks, accessibility tab
<TheSheep> fourth checbox from the top
<Aiena> thanks I was looking under window manager instead.
<RJShatto2011> Hello. I'm trying to get further into learning programming and information security and over and over it's been recomended that I switch to linux. I have so much on my pc though, and I really want to run both if I can. Is that possible on this distro?
<knome> yes, you can dualboot with xubuntu
<knome> !dualboot | RJShatto2011
<ubottu> RJShatto2011: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<RJShatto2011> That's exactly what I needed, thanks!
<ehhh> i just installed xubuntu 12.04 and am installing updates, i get prompted to restart by a notification but the "applying changes" window is still halfway running (the status bar stopped animating) and is "running post-installation trigger initramfs-tools", should i reboot now or wait?
<ehhh> the details terminal is also blank right now
<samy_> hello
<samy_> how to install my video card
<samy_> my resolution now is 640 x 480
<ehhh> ok i'm trying to boot into the os but when i boot normally i only get a blinking line and an [ OK ] to the right. . i can get into it through recovery mode and resume but not normally . .
<ehhh> booted fine untill i tried to change the additional drivers
<ehhh> i found a way to get into the os by opening the terminal and typing startx but i want it to boot automatically like it should
<ehhh> also now after i used startx i get a whole different thing to what i had originally
<torax> HisaoNakai: can you please stop that
<HisaoNakai> torax - ?
<HisaoNakai> It's not that successive to be called a nickspam :(
<torax> you changed your nick 9 times in 4 minutes
<HisaoNakai> :(
<Sysi> torax: do you have joins/parts/quits ignored?
<torax> well yes I do
<torax> that could explain something =P
<Sysi> because I seriously didn't notice with all those
<Linuxer> Hello World !!
<GridCube> :) hi Linuxer
<Linuxer> Hey GridCube =)
<GridCube> !hi | Linuxer
<ubottu> Linuxer: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<GridCube> Linuxer, :) if you want to hang out please join #xubuntu-offtopic
<Linuxer> Okey... thanks GridCube =)
<Carlinhos> is it possible to have indicator messages back in 13.04? i miss it greatly.
<Unit193> No supported way, no.
<Carlinhos> what would an unsupported way be like?
<due11e> Hi there, when I booted my machine (Xubuntu 12.04) all window borders were gone and I couldn't enter any text in gui elements from the OS (Terminal: no, Firefox: yes)
<due11e> Is there any way to get the borders back? I cant remember having done some stuff that could have led to something like that ..
<holstein> due11e: i would try as another user. if things are OK as the new user, the issue is in the /home of the user that wont boot properly
<Belial`> anyone using compton as a compositor notice xfce-terminal has a weird redraw when minimizing when using fade options?
<Unit193> Carlinhos: None supported here, but I've heard of some that try packages from quantal or precise.
<Carlinhos> so i can just grab a .deb from quantal and install it?
<holstein> Carlinhos: that is the unsupported scenario
<due11e> holstein: seems to work with another user .. Are there any files that I could copy over (or change) to fix that?
<Sysi> due11e: rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions on the broken user, select to not not save session after selecting "log out" from main menu
<Unit193> Carlinhos: http://paste.openstack.org/show/mtg1YMxyGGYcwrIZcdI1 and libindicator7_0.5.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb for example may work... >_>
<Carlinhos> i'll give it a try, thank you
<holstein> due11e: what i usually do is, move all config files out of the /home.. reboot and test.. then i put back what i need.. they are hidden.. .mozilla for example, if i wanted to keep my firefix config
<holstein> due11e: but, Sysi 's suggestion will likely do the trick. i didnt see that above ^^
<due11e> holstein: Sysi: I just cleared the .cache and now it works fine again ;). Thank you two!
<nintet> man, my graphics are messed up.
<nintet> i cant see anything in draftsight
<nintet> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS on an AMD with an ATI RS480
<khorchani> hi
#xubuntu 2013-06-27
<xubuntu825> s
<xubuntu329> hello all
<nagev> hi there
<xubuntu329> question for anyone interested in providing some feedback. how compatible with most applications is the 64bit version
<xubuntu329> i'm a bit of a novice linux user and i'm worried that installing the 64bit version may put me over my head.
<xubuntu329> since i know at least in days gone by the 64 bit versions were kind of a nightmare with driver/software compatibilities
<nagev> i have only used 64 bit xubuntu and ubuntu for the last few years.  I haven't found it has restricted me at all.
<xubuntu329> okay cool.
<xubuntu329> do you use virtualbox at all?
<nagev> yes
<xubuntu329> and does it just run 32bit applications in a "compatibility mode" like in windows?
<nagev> i don't know about compatibility mode but it just works!
<xubuntu329> lol alright, thanks. i'm gonna give it a shot
<xubuntu870> just loading xubuntu 13.04 for the first time.  How does everyone like it so far?
<xubuntu870> haven't tried xfce 4.10 yet
<xubuntu870> Sweet, another dead irc channel.
<xubuntu252> Hi all, this is my first time here. I want to ask about a problem I have that restarts my sessions
<xubuntu252> Is there someone who can help me?
<krytarik> !ask | xubuntu252
<ubottu> xubuntu252: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<krytarik> Well.
<krytarik> There you are again. :)
<xubuntu767> Im back again
<xubuntu767> yes
<krytarik> Heh. :P
<krytarik> So shoot!
<xubuntu767> I am new in Xubuntu. I have installed it a few weeks ago. Now, when I open a window or try to see a movie, or something else it restarts my session and takes me to the login window
<xubuntu767> I think it has to do with the graphic driver. I have installed Cairo-dock and all of a sudden it has black behind it
<krytarik> So it doesn't happen with -all- windows you open?
<xubuntu767> all of this started when I logged in with Xfce profile instead of Xubuntu profile
<xubuntu767> it doesnt happen all the time
<xubuntu767> my be I have to try to reinstall the graphic driver. How can I do thtat?
<krytarik> Try logging in as another, new user, and see if it happens there too, i.e. if it's really an issue with the video driver or just with your user's profile.
<xubuntu767> Ive read something about graphic acceleration that is off. How can I see if is on or off?
<krytarik> Sec.
<xubuntu767> ok, understood
<xubuntu767> but I have to logg off here. Will you be here when I conect again?
<krytarik> Reg. your other question, run: glxinfo | grep "direct"
<krytarik> Well, I'll still be here for a while at least.
<xubuntu767> ok, thanks. I will try to open Terminal now, but maybe I logg of :) Lets see.
<krytarik> Heh. :P
<xubuntu815> I am running Xubuntu 13.04 and would like to rip some CDs. Any recommendations ?
<xubuntu815> Programs that can rip, that is ...
<krytarik> Sounds like audio CDs?
<krytarik> Because videos don't really come on CDs. :P
<krytarik> xubuntu815: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<xubuntu260> I am running Xubuntu 13.04 and would like to rip some CDs. Anybody have a program they recommend ?
<xyzone> a wood chipper
<krytarik> There we go again, sec. :P
<krytarik> xubuntu260: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<xubuntu260> Thanks krytarik
<krytarik> xubuntu260: I've tried a great deal of those mentioned there, and found Asunder to be the best.
<xubuntu260> OK, I'll give it a try !
<krytarik> I mean, I've literally scoured the web for something that is similarly simple yet good as Audiograbber under Windows. :P
<krytarik> xubuntu260: So if you find something better than Asunder, please definitely post back. :D
<krytarik> Hmm, I hope that was a 'yes'. :P
<xyzone> ruby ripper is better
<krytarik> Tried that too, didn't find so. :)
<xyzone> cdschizophrenia
<krytarik> They are fairly similar though.
<krytarik> That's the name of an app? :P
 * krytarik looks it up
<xyzone> o_0
<krytarik> Nope, doesn't look so. LOL
<deckard> hi. I see an app in the menu but i don't see it listed when i edit the application menu. How can i remove it?
<krytarik> What is it then, a Wine app maybe?
<deckard> nope just something i installed
<deckard> i erased the directory but it still shows in the menu and i cant remove it
<krytarik> It isn't a Windows app, really?
<deckard> no
<deckard> wow its gone now
<deckard> i dragged it off
<krytarik> lol
<deckard> sorry waste your time
<krytarik> No worries. :)
<Carlinhos> qt applications use my local language instead of the default system language, which is english. this is a fresh install. how can i solve this?
<Carlinhos> same issue as this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140957
<Aiena> How do I list all directories startibg with . they are not normally visible
<Aiena> e.g. $HOME/.kde/share
<Sysi> press Ctrl H in thunar or -a switch for ls in terminal
<Aiena> thanks
<xubuntu795> Hi!
<xubuntu795> I've installed Xubuntu on my laptop, but when I turn on my PC it show only a blank screen, How I can solve it?
<kofm> Hi! I've a problem installing Xubuntu 12.04 alternate from a USB stick. I create the stick using Unetbootin then it boots correctly on my system. The problem is when it loads packages from CDs. It gives me a lot of errors saying it can't find some packages on the drive. When i hit "Retry" the installer continues for a while until i get : "Installatio step failed. [...] Load installer components from CD"
<doebi> kofm: wait what? u said u installed from USB, and then u load packages from CD?
<kofm> I've tried low level formatting, creating the stick with another software, tried with another USB stick
<kofm> sorry i spelled it wrong: it says that loads software from CDs but i think it loads from the USB stick as no CD is inserted
<kofm> also tried the tried the cdrom-detect/try-usb=true command before booting installation but it didn't work
<kofm> also tried the cdrom-detect/try-usb=true command before booting installation but it didn't work*
<koegs> i alway had problem with alternate iso and unetbootin
<koegs> are you able to use the usb creator in ubuntu itself
<gsommer> My firefox and thunderbird does not use system-wide font settings it seems. (It uses the same font, but - the size is different... or dpi... or rendering?) How can I make firefox/thunderbird follow system-wide font settings under Ubuntu?
<kofm> koegs: i've also tried it booting ubuntu 12.04 from a live cd on another computer
<kofm> koegs: and creating it with usb-creator with no success
<knome> gsommer, just out of curiosity (and maybe being able to help): menus or the website content?
<gsommer> knome: Menues
<Mike-Linux-NL> Can someon help me with my soundcard problem?
<Mike-Linux-NL> ust installed Xubuntu 12.04 on my desktop last night. Motherboard is an ASUS P5QC. SOund is working, but there is no headphone detection. When i install gnome-alsamixer and click on headphone checkbox, it mutes everything. when insert a headphone, speakers keep playing and headphone very silently too.
<Mike-Linux-NL> did an alsa info report here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5f3ac01fed0c92b94ce4180180acff67b36a60e8
<Mike-Linux-NL> i have Xubuntu installed on the laptop too, and there audio and headphone detection works fine
<Mike-Linux-NL> this is the only thing i have problems with. Xubuntu is fine so far!
<GridCube> Mike-Linux-NL: where do you plug the headphones in?
<GridCube> Mike-Linux-NL: when you open pavucontrol, in the last tab, dont you see headphone options there, maybe your output needs to be corrected
<Sysi> Mike-Linux-NL: in xfce4-mixer and maybe gnome-alsamixer too, you can select channels after selecting soundcard (physical one, not pulseaudio) and adjust levels separately for each port
<GridCube> when you stream music in pavucontrl you can choose trhough where the sound comes out, check that its using the headphones there
<Sysi> GridCube: I can't reach pavucontrol right now, does it have same channel selection than xfce4-mixer? not just for different devices
<GridCube> never used xfce4-mixer
<Mike-Linux-NL> i stick it in the front panel of my Antec 302 case
<GridCube> mike do that work on other OS's? what happens if you plug in the back?
<Mike-Linux-NL> thing is.. it always worked fine before. it works in windows well too.. before i had Ubuntu 10.04 lts installed with gnome 2 so yesterday i did a clean install of Xubuntu 12.04
<GridCube> maybe some cable its loose inside the case?
<GridCube> oh
<Mike-Linux-NL> GridCube: well, then sound comes over headphone ofcourse, since i have to unplug my speaker
<GridCube> ok, maybe its just a wrong config on pavu
<Sysi> I only know how pavucontrol works with several audio devices, not different outputs of same card
<Mike-Linux-NL> well on my laptop on output, it says headphone too. on my desktop the only option is analog output
<GridCube> mmm check with lspci what soundcard you are using and do a general google search for it?
<Mike-Linux-NL> i tried modifying alsa.conf after searching the net last night. didnt work out well.. pulseaudio wouldnt start, so i reverted everything like it was
<Sysi> Mike-Linux-NL: http://www.mls-software.com/images/xbmcav/gnomealsamixer.jpg you get this kind of window?
<Mike-Linux-NL> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Mike-Linux-NL> but it should be a Realtek ALC1200
<Mike-Linux-NL> i use the build in pulseaudio mixer from Xubuntu
<Mike-Linux-NL> i have tried gnome-alsamixer
<Mike-Linux-NL> did not change anything either
<Mike-Linux-NL> i somehow have the feeling that the driver for this soundcard is faulty. but it worked before in previous linux versions
<Sysi> there you have levels of different channel so you should be able to mute speaker output and turn up headphones volume
<Sysi> but you need to select your physival card instead of pulseaudio (in case it shows both) and maybe select what channels to view
<Mike-Linux-NL> Sysi: when i oppen gnome-alsamixer, i see a checkbox with Headphone ticked on. When i uncheck that box, audio get muted globally
<Sysi> Mike-Linux-NL: open »alsamixer« in terminal, if it shows pulseaudio, press F6 and select your real soundcard
<Mike-Linux-NL> it detects my microphone over the front panel.. in xfce4 mixer the levels go out, only for a few sec, then the meters hang.. however, mic is still recorded and working
<GridCube> Mike-Linux-NL: in the last tab of pavucontrol, see that there is more settings for how the audio card its recognized, check the various options there
<Mike-Linux-NL> GridCube: tried them
<GridCube> ok
<Mike-Linux-NL> default profile is analog stereo duplex
<Mike-Linux-NL> the digital profiles wont work
<GridCube> then try Sysi's way, im not really using linux right now so i can check stuff P:
<GridCube> s/can/cant/
<Mike-Linux-NL> Sysi: alsamixer (f6) only shows me Intel HDA and default
<Sysi> well, does either have levers like "front" or "headphones" or something?
<Mike-Linux-NL> headphones is in alsamixer, but with no slide
<Mike-Linux-NL> if i go with my cursor over it, and press M it mutes my entire audio
<kofm> i managed to install xubuntu alternate but something went wrong during installation and it ended up installing only base system
<kofm> is it possible to install from that base system the xubuntu-desktop?
<Sysi> kofm: yeah, just install that package
<kofm> (i think it'll be sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop)
<Mike-Linux-NL> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kofm> yes but the problem is that in the sources i only have the CD that i don't have
<Sysi> Mike-Linux-NL: well, do you have several outputs/channels?
<Mike-Linux-NL> no
<GridCube> can't you do an sudo apt-get update?
<kofm> and Ethernet isn't configured (as "ping www.google.it" gives an error)
<Mike-Linux-NL> not in pavucontrol
<GridCube> kofm: sudo apt-get update doesnt load new sources?
<Sysi> Mike-Linux-NL: but alsamixer
<Mike-Linux-NL> kofm: ifconfig
<kofm> GridCube: it don't
<kofm> Mike-Linux-NL: i try
<GridCube> kofm: if you cant connect to the internet then it wont ever work
<Sysi> kofm: it would be easier and maybe faster to reinstall, just make sure to not select installing command line system
<kofm> Sysi: i tried all day long to install
<kofm> and this is the only attempt it worked
<Sysi> kofm: if you're using minimal CD you need to select xubuntu desktop
<Mike-Linux-NL> Sysi: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4260461/Screenshots/screenshot-alsa.png
<kofm> i always get an error during installation
<bgardner> kofm: What error?
<kofm> Sysi: i used Xubuntu 12.04 alternate
<kofm> bgardner: it gives me an error during loading package contents
<bgardner> kofm: But what was the actual error?
<Sysi> not having network connection
<kofm> bgardner: every time a different package couldn't be loaded
<GridCube> kofm: i think your problem its network connectivity
<kofm> bgardner: after trying a million times  inexplicably it worked
<kofm> GridCube: of course!
<kofm> the question is: am i able to configure network from command line?
<Sysi> kofm: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#ip-addressing start from DHCP
<Mike-Linux-NL> kofm: yes via ifconfig you can change IP, netmask ,gateway etc
<kofm> it doesn't work
<GridCube> you are, but i dont know how thats done, you would need more expert support, probably on #linux
<kofm> Mike-Linux-NL: i need to set my ip to 192.168.4.11 netmask 255.255.255.0 and gateway 192.168.4.254
<Sysi> it could be corrupted image if you installed from CD a bad burn
<kofm> Sysi: i've tried 4 different usb sticks and burned it 2 times
<kofm> Sysi: md5 check goes ok
<Sysi> and your current installation is erroneus too because even minimal installation has dhcp enabled by default
<kofm> Sysi: it doesn't work because i'm in a intranet
<Sysi> no dhcp?
<kofm> no
<Sysi> well, the networking guide I linked to has ifconfig options
<bgardner> kofm: Have you set it up as static in /etc/network/interfaces?
<kofm> bgardner: no
<kofm> i don't know how to do it
<Mike-Linux-NL> kofm: example: ifconfig eth0 192.168.99.14 netmask 255.255.255.0
<koegs> "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.4.11 netmask 255.255.255.0 up"
<bgardner> kofm: Follow the  guide Sysi showed you and look for setting up a static entry.
<Mike-Linux-NL> like he said hehe
<kofm> i don't need to setup the gateway?
<koegs> "sudo route add default gw 192.168.4.254"
<Mike-Linux-NL> static + gateway: route add -net 192.168.98.42 netmask 255.255.255.255 gw 192.168.99.1
<kofm> koegs, bgardner, Mike-Linux-NL thank you so much i'm going to try
<Mike-Linux-NL> if it works, i'll have a beer from ya
<Mike-Linux-NL> :P
<kofm> it says netmask doesn't match route address
<Mike-Linux-NL> hmm well.. headphones do work, after muting speakers on the speakers itself. but the thing is. speakers dont mute when headphone is plugged in
<Mike-Linux-NL> so it does not switch
<kofm> if i change netmask to 255.255.255.255 it says SIOCADDRT: No such process
<Mike-Linux-NL> kofm: best thing to do is to download the regular desktop version
<kofm> is a very old PC
<Mike-Linux-NL> well u are trying to install the desktop now anyway?
<kofm> yep
<kofm> Xubuntu desktop
<Mike-Linux-NL> when its really an old pc, give Lubuntu a try
<kofm> ok
<Mike-Linux-NL> what are the soecs of that pc?
<Mike-Linux-NL> specs
<kofm> hp compaq d330
<Mike-Linux-NL> when you really want Lightweight, you also could try Bodhi Linux with Enlightenment desktop enviroment: http://www.bodhilinux.com/
<Mike-Linux-NL> its ubuntu based
<Mike-Linux-NL> The minimum requirements to run Bodhi Linux are only: 300+MHz CPU, 128MB RAM, and 2.5GB hard drive space
<Mike-Linux-NL> kofm: this pc should be able to run Xubuntu fine
<Mike-Linux-NL> if you bump up the ram to 1GB
<Mike-Linux-NL> i worked long with my P4 machine as well
<kofm> Mike-Linux-NL: it should have 1gb
<kofm> i merged 2 compaq d330
<kofm> (RAM & HD(
<Mike-Linux-NL> get yourself Xubuntu desktop 32 bit version
<kofm> i'm downloading
<kofm> tomorrow i'll try
<Mike-Linux-NL> put it on dvd or use unetbootin and put it on a stick
<kofm> thanks a lot guys for your help
<kofm> yep
<kofm> i owe you a beer
<kofm> can i come to NL to buy it to you???? :D :D :D
<Mike-Linux-NL> paypal me haha
<Mike-Linux-NL> :P
<kofm> lmao
<Mike-Linux-NL> Ha!
<Mike-Linux-NL> now my volume buttons work too!
<Mike-Linux-NL> thnx to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137421/volume-keys-are-working-in-unity-but-not-in-xfce4
<lesbian_green> hi guys, i'm know to linux. I just installed xubuntu and as far as i can tell everything works fine
<lesbian_green> are there any recommended guides to get into xubuntu? some easy tips for terminal usage etc
<GridCube> lesbian_green: you should install the xubuntu-restricted-extras package from the ubuntu software center and that should be it :)
<lesbian_green> k, thx for the tip
<itz> is xubuntu using mir?
<tych0> no, nobody is using mir right now
<Sysi> xubuntu will use xmir in the future
<tych0> it will?
<Sysi> "we'll follow with XMir, we don't have the resources to go the route Kubuntu is, nor the need since it's doubtful Xfce upstream will drop X support anytime soon" --xubuntu developer
<Sysi> (kubuntu decided to not use mir)
<tych0> interesting, where is that from?
<Sysi> #xubuntu-offtopic
<tych0> ah, ok, not a blog post or anything then. cool, thanks!
<Sysi> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/26/kubuntu-wont-be-switching-mir-or-xmir
<dunpeal> What's the impact on Xubuntu end-users going to be?
<Noskcaj> dunpeal, for what?
<dunpeal> Noskcaj: Xubuntu moving to XMir on 13.10.
<Noskcaj> i doubt many will notice
<dunpeal> Why couldn't Canonical just go with Wayland :|
<brainwash> wayland did hardly make any progress.. since the announcement of MIR things suddenly changed
<dunpeal> they should have added resources into Wayland. way it's going now, Ubuntu'd be the only distro using Mir.
<dunpeal> Is XFCE going to be slower / less-efficient since it runs on an adaptation layer?
<brainwash> there should be some sort of fallback mode I guess
<Sysi> android has own graphics system and it's doing fine..
<Sysi> dunpeal: I doubt there will be any noticeable difference
<brainwash> but the performance hit shouldn't be noticeable I hope
<xubuntu145> Helo
<xubuntu145> grr
#xubuntu 2013-06-28
<xubuntu220> a little help? I installed xubuntu 13.04 in Eeepc 1005P. But the screen seemed too dark. I've tried power-manage-plugins, but it doesn't work.
<xubuntu220> and the keyborad combination Fn+F6 can't switch to the brightest
<GridCube> xubuntu220, yeah, that usually doesnt work
<GridCube> try using the xgamma program from a terminal
<xubuntu220> may i ask how?
<GridCube> open a terminal, press meta-t, and type: xgamma -gamma 1.5
<xubuntu220> ok, let me try this, thanks
<xubuntu220> well, the desktop did seemed brighter now, but it looks strange still.
<GridCube> yes, xgamma aint really the best option
<GridCube> but i dont know how to get real brigthness
<GridCube> maybe check your video card model using lspci | grep "VGA" and google it for others with your same problem
<xubuntu220> My laptop is a netbook, vga is builded inside the Intel CPU N450?
<GridCube> xubuntu220, run lspci | grep "VGA" on a terminal and you will have the model name :)
<xubuntu220> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Aton processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller
<xubuntu220> it showed the information above.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> search that on the interwebs and see if anyone found a solution to brightness
<xubuntu220> ok :)
<xubuntu526> i need help downloading shype for ubuntu please help?
<xubuntu526> sorry ment skype
<bazhang> !info skype partner | xubuntu526
<ubottu> xubuntu526: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> !partner | xubuntu526
<ubottu> xubuntu526: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<xubuntu526> i tryed to do the termial thing and it asked for a password and it wouldnt let me put anything for the password
<David-A> xubuntu526: when you type the passw in a terminal it will not show what you type, but it do listens, so go on typing and press enter
<xubuntu526> okay thank you i will try again other than that i have no idea what to do.
<David-A> xubuntu526: have you searched for skype in the software center?
<bazhang> enable the partner repo ^^^ xubuntu526
<xubuntu526> yes and i have downloaded it and every time i will try to call it says call failed
<xubuntu526> this ubuntu is new to me and i am just tring to figure out everything and it is really makin me mad cuz i cant find anything to work mine is a 32bit
<bazhang> downloaded it from where
<xubuntu526> the software center and on the firefox as well it downloads but wont let me call noone
<bazhang> what do you mean "the firefox as well"
<xubuntu526> firefox the web search
<bazhang> no idea what you mean
<xubuntu526> you have never had firefox?
<bazhang> enable the partner repository.   update. install skype.   do NOT install from skype.com
<xubuntu526> what is the partner pepository?
<bazhang> I have given you a link above
<bazhang> read it
<xubuntu526> i can read... it takes me to some kind of page that says index of
<bazhang>  xubuntu526: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazhang> xubuntu526, See Above
<xubuntu526> i have tryed to put that in the terminal it does not work for me
<David-A> xubuntu526: "it wont let me call anyone" means you have it installed already i presume. right? the problem may be somewhere in the skype settings.
<David-A> oh, come back...
<David-A> xubuntu567: are you the same nick as the previous xubuntu526 ? (with the skype problem?)
<David-A> oh, you too...
<tdignan> So, the latest ubuntu packages for xfce4-session have a segfault bug.
<tdignan> I've built and installed from git using checkinstall to fix this.
<tdignan> It seems like this has been a problem for at least a month. How does one go about submitting a new package?
<tdignan> I did use checkinstall...
<tdignan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/292417/xfce4-session-segfault-suspend-and-hibernate-not-working https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10068
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10068 in General "xfce4-session segfault, returned to login screen" [Critical,Resolved: duplicate]
<tdignan> my system works now, of course
<tdignan> but it was crashing a LOT before.
<onr> anyone updated chromium package yesterday?
<Unit193> Not that I know of, still stale.
<onr> IIRC there wasn't window title bar, now there is
<Unit193> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 28.0.1500.52-0ubuntu1.13.04.2 (raring), package size 30744 kB, installed size 113570 kB
<Unit193> Guess I'm wrong.
<onr> if you haven't updated recently, could you tell me if there's a window title bar?
<koegs> onr: same here
<koegs> seems they have re-enabled the option, just deactivate it in the settings
<Unit193> onr: Can't help, not a user.
<onr> koegs: ah, didn't notice. thanks
<GridCube> hi
<cfhowlett> GridCube, hey
<GridCube> :) hi cfhowlett
<SuperLag> Is there a way to sort of "reset" the UI for Xubuntu? I've got ~ on a separated volume and it's been moved between Ubuntu versions, and a couple other distros as well. This last move... some of the icons on the top panel have a background, for lack of a better word. When I'm expecting to see the icons with the panel menu bar behind it, I see a white background behind the icon instead.
<tych0> SuperLag: I suppose you could try to remove ~/.config/xfce4 and see where that gets you
<tych0> there's probably some other stuff floating around to, but that would be a start
<Sysi> you can't do that while logged in to xfce, you need to press Ctrl Alt F1 and use tty (Ctrl Alt F7 to get back)
<Sysi> otherly xfce settings daemon writes everything back on logout
<Sysi> *press c-a-f1 on login window
<SuperLag> Yep. Stopped lightdm beforehand, as well.
<SuperLag> That did the trick. Obviously I have to redo some configs, but I'm okay with that.
<slimjimflim> hi, my wifi icon in the task bar has been saying 'wireless is disabled' for a while, so i've been using iwlist iwconfig and dhclient to connect, but every few minutes, i lose my ip and have to run iwconfig and dhclient again.
<slimjimflim> does anyone know how to fix this?
<slimjimflim> hi, my wifi icon in the task bar has been saying 'wireless is disabled' for a while, so i've been using iwlist iwconfig and dhclient to connect, but every few minutes, i lose my ip and have to run iwconfig and dhclient again.
<slimjimflim> does anyone know how to fix this?
<slimjimflim> sorry if that was spammy, just got disconnected again
<slimjimflim> running 12.04.2
<virender> hello
<virender> i wanted to know that how to install xubuntu on vista
<GridCube> xubuntu and vista are both operative systems
<GridCube> you cant install one over the other
<GridCube> if you want to install xubuntu alongside vista download the iso, burn it, boot from the cd and while installing choose to install alongside the other OS, if you want to replace vista with xubuntu choose that option, remember to always backup your data
<Sysi> well there are virtual machines
<LaitEntier> Hello, I have some sound issues with xubuntu 12.04. I have read !sound. My soundcard is recognized. Does anyone have the time to help me out?
<torax> Could you tell what kind of issues you are having?
<torax> i really need to enable join/quit on this channel
<bullgard4> torax:  Try the command '/quit'.
<bazhang> bullgard4, thats not helping
<bazhang> torax, which client
<torax> irssi, ofc ;)
<bazhang> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<bazhang> so if thats set already, then reverse it; you may wish to ask in #irssi as well
<torax> yea, I ignored them because joins and quits usually filled the whole channel
<Guest21556> im getting ready to do an installation, hoping to install to a flash drive. so i can boot the flash drive from bios boot options, not from lilo/grub
<knome> boot from bios boot options? i'm thinking you're mixing up two different things
<Guest21556> no, dont want it for security. i.e. unplug flash drive when i go home, puter useless.
<Guest21556> i mean, do want it for security....
<knome> right. but bios boot options only let you select the device, you will need grub anyway (though it doesn't need to be visible (for a very long time))
<Guest21556> yea, i put grub on sdh
<knome> but sure, you can install grub to the usb disk
<Guest21556> :)
<Guest21556> it's cp'ing filez.. :) fingerz crossed
<knome> good luck.
<Guest21556> hoping it is faster than from cd/dvd
<knome> it should be faster
<Guest21556> kewel
#xubuntu 2013-06-29
<ignore_me> Anybody experiencing issues with 13.04 kicking you back to the login screen? After that happens, I usually can't restart or shutdown, just attempt to login again.
<bullgard4> ignore_me: This is mostl likely an error of your login manager. You better tell us what your login manager is in order to get help. -- You might find a hint to the trouble in ~/.xsession-errors
<bullgard4> -l
<ignore_me> bullgard4: Hold on. Let me check.
<ignore_me> bullgard4: Lightdm (xubuntu-based voyager 13.04)
<samy__> hello
<samy__> how to move applications from one workspace to another with mouse?
<elfy> click on the window title bar and drag it, if you can't see the bar Alt + click anywhere in app to drag it or right click then Move to Another workspace
<samy__> not work
<elfy> none of them work?
<samy__> i seee
<samy__> draged app in first workspace
<samy__> cannot open other workspace maybe..
<elfy> and moving with right click menu?
<samy__> yes
<elfy> do you actually have more than one workspace?
<samy__> yes
<samy__> i have
<samy__> 2 workspaces
<elfy> then I'm afraid I have no idea why you can't do it
<elfy> especially if you get none of the 3 aforementioned methods to work
<koegs> did you activate "wrap workspaces when dragging a window of the screen"?
<samy__> how to  activate
<samy__> where is this tick
<koegs> settings -> windows manager -> advanced
<bazhang> in ccsm?
<koegs> ccsm? we are not talking about compiz...
<elfy> not ccsm bazhang
<elfy> I assume we aren't talking about compiz
<bazhang> right click title bar, move to workspace down
<samy__> yes
<samy__> i click
<samy__> but see now in current workspace
<samy__> :D
<samy__> "move to  workspace left"
<samy__> and see again in current workspace
<samy__> maybe is first..
<samy__> let me show u
<samy__> with pic
<elfy> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> samy__, dont hit the enter key after two words
<bazhang> its impossible to read
<samy__> http://prikachi.com/images/189/6273189Y.png
<koegs> so, as bazhang said, right click on title bar and then "move to another workspace" and then select the workspace should totally work
<samy__> only the first workspace of focus
<samy__> only first workspace in focus
<samy__> i click with mouse in other workspace and can not be opened
<elfy> click in other workspace?
<samy__> can not be opened
<samy__> :D
<elfy> samy__: right click title bar - move to another workspace - choose workspace in the menu
<samy__> i did
<koegs> the title bar of the app! not your systray
<samy__> yes
<samy__> and see again in first worspace
<samy__> click with left button i other workspace and can not be opened
<samy__> in*
<koegs> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<elfy> samy__: http://imagebin.org/262839
<elfy> koegs: bet you weren't expecting that :p
<samy__> yes ofc
<samy__> i try that
<samy__> work...
<samy__> by stepping with the left mouse button on another workspace it will not open
<elfy> no it won't
<samy__> how to make it to open?
<samy__> with left click
<elfy> samy__: make what open?
<samy__> want by pressing the left mouse button in another workspace it opens
<elfy> as far as I know you can't
<bazhang> we were talking about *moving* it to another workspace.  It's *already* open.
<samy__> I now have an empty workspace and want to open it by pressing the left mouse button, but it will not open
<bazhang> samy__, you understand the difference, right?
<samy__> previously opened
<samy__> now they can not
<bazhang> samy__, I don't think there is any way to do what you are asking, unless there is some language barrier here
<koegs> do you want to open the workspace by clicking in the top right corner? or do you want to open the app by clicking on the symbol of the app?
<samy__> koegs,
<samy__> do you want to open the workspace by clicking in the top right corner? i want this..
<koegs> so you are on the "right" workspace, what happens if you click on the symbol for the "left" workspace
<samy__> i see sames opened windows
<koegs> can you make a screenshot?
<samy__> ok
<samy__> http://prikachi.com/images/256/6273256H.png
<koegs> what the heck... you ARE on the different workspace and you DONT see the same windows...
<samy__> this pick is after click in empty workspace
<elfy> that's right - you moved the app to the other workspace
<samy__> i click to empy workspace
<samy__> and all is minimize :D
<koegs> aah, you dont want to see the apps from other workspaces in the taskbar?
<samy__> yes
<koegs> right click on the panel -> panel preferences -> Items -> Window Buttons -> Deactivate "Show windows from all workspaces..."
<samy__> ohooooooo
<samy__> koegs, this is, thank you very much!
<koegs> i am pretty sure this not activated by default...
<samy__> yes :D
 * elfy thought it was - but then I rarely use the defualt panel setup for longing than 30 minutes
<koegs> elfy: just checked with a new user, this option is deactivated by default
<elfy> k
<elfy> I remove that particular item from panels - and a whole lot more
<koegs> me2
<gatsu1000> good morning all
<gatsu1000> there is someone for a little help?
<bazhang> !ask | gatsu1000
<ubottu> gatsu1000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gatsu1000> well, the chat is really quiet, just wondering if someone was really there or not
<gatsu1000> anyway, my issue: i connect with a desktop through a usb wifi dongle
<baizon> gatsu1000: there is always someone here
<gatsu1000> i set the password and tell to remember it, so it can auto connect
<gatsu1000> when i start the pc, everytime the password pop-up appears
<gatsu1000> the password is setted
<gatsu1000> but i need to click "connect"
<gatsu1000> and not only one
<gatsu1000> but 3 times
<gatsu1000> everytime, it gives the password windows with the password setted
<baizon> gatsu1000: which version of xubuntu?
<gatsu1000> 13
<gatsu1000> as you can imagine, i'm not really used to xubuntu or linux in general... just trying to learn a bit out of it
<Aiena> Hi knome
<Aiena> are you available?
<gatsu1000> mmm, perhaps gpg daemon have to start at boot?
<gatsu1000> oh well... guess i've to find it again in some other manner
<Arpad2> is it possible to use a gamepad in xubuntu 13.04?
<TheSheep> sure
<Arpad2> I've just got one. unfortunately it is wireless, and I couldn't figure out how does it work.
<TheSheep> bluetooth, most likely
<Arpad2> it has its own usb adaptor
<TheSheep> ah, then it's just a normal usb gamepad
<Arpad2> how should I "programme" it
<TheSheep> no idea what you mean
<TheSheep> if a game supports a gamepad, it should let you set the controls -- in the game
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> should lsmod show a 'gamepad' module?
<Arpad2> according to this article it should, but at my  place its not listed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-up-a-gameportgamepad-or-joystick-in-ubuntu.html
<TheSheep> no
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> this is an old article
<xylopyrography> hi
<xylopyrography> I have a problem
<xylopyrography> I just installed xubuntu on flash drive and I set the priority of booting for the flash after that a menu of four  options showed up says
<xylopyrography> 1- try 2- install 3....4... and I selected install then nothing just a black screen so any help please ??
<xylopyrography> test!!  anybody here ??
<baizon> hi, yes
<TheSheep> xylopyrography: you might need to try some of the kernel boot options to make it run on your hardware
<TheSheep> !boot | xylopyrography
<ubottu> xylopyrography: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TheSheep> xylopyrography: see the first link in there
<baizon> xylopyrography: chose the try option if it boots
<baizon> there you will have a install icon
<baizon> use it :)
<xylopyrography> hang on I will try your suggestions  thx all
<xylopyrography> I tried the TRY option it is the same case .
<TheSheep> you may try searching the forums or google for you particular computer model to see if someone figured out what boot options you need exactly
<TheSheep> otherwise you need to experiment
<xylopyrography> I did but still no results mine is asus x201e with celron and  shipped  with ms-dos
<nantou> xubuntu 13.04 64 bits, google earth from the repo, I cannot use the "fly to" (the bar to find cities or places) option. All it says is "invalid http request" this has been bothering me for the last 2 days. Any ideas?
<TheSheep> nantou: I suppose you need to ask the google support
<xylopyrography> by the way the 4 options menu says enter c for command then a page similar to terminal with                                     grub> (at the left margin)
<xylopyrography> I entered tab and showed me the possible commands to  be written
<TheSheep> that's the boot manager
<TheSheep> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xylopyrography> can fix my problem with it or figure it out
<TheSheep> your problem is that the kernel fails to boot for some reason, most likely it has problems with some of your hardware
<TheSheep> like non-standard bios or something
<TheSheep> it can usually be worked around by providing additional boot options to the kernel, so that it knows what to expect
<xylopyrography> no the bios is  American Megatrends Inc BIOS
<xylopyrography> I thought the problem belongs to the "fat16 or 32 or ntfs "stuff ??
<xylopyrography> because these things I don't know anything about them
<TheSheep> no, those are filesystems, they get into the action later on
<xylopyrography> aha
<xylopyrography> identify  xylopyrography
<xylopyrography> identify  xylopyrography 1234567890
<xylopyrography> identify  xylopyrography 0987654321
<koegs> i would chang my password, xylopyrography
<xylopyrography> nyahhhhhaaaaaa no I wouldn't
<xylopyrography> I wrote ls
<nantou> can you suggest a decent how to regarding the installation of the latest google earth from their .exe file?
<holstein> nantou: from the .exe intended for the windows operating system?
<holstein> !wine | nantou you can try wine
<ubottu> nantou you can try wine: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<holstein> nantou: otherwise, try referring to this, and see it the information is still relevant https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<nantou> thanks holstein
<moultonl> I've got a xubuntu box with the desktop set up pretty much the way I want it.  can I copy the ~/.config/xfce4/panel over to a new box to at least get the panels set up right?
<holstein> moultonl: in theory, you can take the entire /home, and take *everything*
<moultonl> holstein, I didn't want everything, and I can't log out because I've got an update going (new box) so I was hoping to just grab the panels
<moultonl> holstein, Oh wait, I guess they're done.  I'll be grabbing the whole xfce4 then...
<moultonl> Ta Ta!
<xubuntu863> test
<xubuntu863> hi
<xubuntu863> does anybody know how to solve a problem with scim-anthy? it worked till recently, after the last updated it started to be extreeme laggy
<Imyoona> test Internet
<skafta> Hello to all of you. An upgrade of xubuntu didn't went well and my machine doesn't boot anymore. I will reinstall from live cd, but before I would like to backup the data. Obviusly, from live cd, I get permission denied to the data. Is there a way to deal with this? Thank you very much.
<krytarik> skafta: Do it as root from there, for example with "gksudo Thunar" (notice the capitalization).
<juraj> Hello people, could anybody help, please? I installed first time Xubuntu 13.04 and system is not offering me any wifi network in "network connections"
<krytarik> !wifi | juraj
<ubottu> juraj: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<juraj> I can add wifi manually, but I cant see or I dont wnow where to connect :)
<skafta> krytarik, yes this works. Thanxx a lot!
<krytarik> Welcome.
<krytarik> juraj: So it works, but you just can't enable it via the GUI?
<juraj> krytarik: I dont know if it works, I am now connected through cable. btw, I am new with linox
<krytarik> juraj: What does this mean then?: "I can add wifi manually".
<juraj> krytarik: I can add wifi connection in network manager with "add" button, then I need to fill some SSID etc. there.
<krytarik> juraj: But it isn't really added then?
<juraj> krytarik: right
<krytarik> juraj: And you don't really get an error message either, you confirm the dialog with OK and it just closes and is gone then?
<juraj> krytarik: right
<juraj> krytarik: even it is created, it doesnt work
<juraj> I belive when I see networks in neighborhood and have the possibility to select any one and type password, it would work. But when I cant see...
<krytarik> juraj: Try going through the guide I've linked to earlier.
<juraj> thank you anyway
<krytarik> Welcome.
<tomatopotato> how can i set x input as default?
<WalterN> hmm
<WalterN> does somebody want to troubleshoot why my network printer is not printing from my desktop? (but it does just fine from my laptop)
<WalterN> when I add a network printer, it pops up fine.... but when I go to print something, after a while it says "Processing - Not connected?"
<tomatopotato> maybe wrong driver selected
<WalterN> how do I make sure its the correct driver?
<tomatopotato> how did you set it up
<WalterN> printers -> add printer -> network printer... and after a second brother printer pops up...
<tomatopotato> delete the current one and try it again maybe it works then
<WalterN> that does not work
<WalterN> oh hmm
<WalterN> I could manually change the settings to match whats on my laptop
<tomatopotato> tarts a good idea
<tomatopotato> thats
<TheSheep> tarts too
<TheSheep> om nom nom
<tomatopotato> love tarts
<TheSheep> uh, sorry for OT
<tomatopotato> OT?
<TheSheep> offtopic
<knome> TheSheep, i'm watching
<knome> :P
<tomatopotato> that you mean Orga Transplant
<tomatopotato> Organ
<knome> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tomatopotato> ok back to my problem then
<tomatopotato> how can i set x input as default input method?
<tomatopotato> i have skim at the moment
<tomatopotato> scim
<TheSheep> tomatopotato: settings manager -> input method
<tomatopotato> ok ill try
<tomatopotato> btw. and i can choose there between scim and x input?
<knome> why don't you go and look?
<tomatopotato> because my wife is using the computer right now
<tomatopotato> and tells me don't touch my computer, "piss off"
<tomatopotato> thats what she said
<tomatopotato> but she wants the problem fixed lmao
<TheSheep> I'm afraid that this problem is outside of our qualifications.
<TheSheep> Maybe buy some flowers or something.
<tomatopotato> you mean the wife os problem?
<tomatopotato> she hates flowers
<tomatopotato> nah she is just busy right now lol
<TheSheep> nah, women are materialists, she will accept them even if she said she hates them
 * TheSheep is an expert on the matter, he saw a woman once
<knome> i'm afraid we're also getting more and more offtopic on this channel
<TheSheep> sorry
<tomatopotato> been there tried that, they land automatically in the trash can
<tomatopotato> but i wanted to know if there is a multiple choice option in settings manager input method
<tomatopotato> i mean pop up
<tomatopotato> or whatever its called
<tomatopotato> thanks TheSheep she just went for a smoke, and i could easily fix the problem
<TheSheep> cheers
<tomatopotato> it was radio buttons to click and choose and had to log out once and log in again, now it works
<tomatopotato> thanks again TheSheep
<tomatopotato> you saved the day
<tomatopotato> now she is happy, untill... she finds something new to nag about lol
<TheSheep> by the way, you can join #xubuntu-offtopic if you want to just chat
<Belial`> am i missing something that i don't have during this install that i did last time? thunderbird isn't giving me a notification of new emal.s
<Belial`> emails*
<WalterN> tomatopotato: well... it worked XD
<WalterN> dnssd://Brother%20HL-4040CN%20series._pdl-datastream._tcp.local/
<WalterN> for the device URI
<tomatopotato> good to know, i usually would go a had and do it with cups
<tomatopotato> but that would complicate things
<xubuntu279> hi, everybody! can anyone tell me if xubuntu  13.04 (no DE, server mode) operate on VIA C3 processor?
<xubuntu279> It has no PAE.
<TheSheep> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<TheSheep> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-May/035176.html <-- this says you are out of luck :(
<Belial`> is anyone else not getting notifications from thunderbird in 13.04?
<Belial`> used to notify me every time on new messages.
<xubuntu279> so i'll have to install older release? which one? I've tried 12.04 - no luck either... maybe 11.10?
<TheSheep> xubuntu279: that e-mail says that pae was discontinued in quantal, so you need precise or earlier
<TheSheep> !precise
<ubottu> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Xubuntu.  Download at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu  Release notes at http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<xubuntu279> ok. thank you very much!
<tomatopotato> i don't know either why non pad was dropped
<tomatopotato> mean pae
<prsteele> Hello everyone; just installed Xubuntu Raring, and everything looks great. However, when I install NVidia drivers, the desktop looks horrible -- icons and styles are all missing. Anyone have an idea how to solve this?
<tomatopotato> prsteele: try alternative drivers
<prsteele> tomatopotato: The nouveau drivers seem to be fine
<tomatopotato> but?
<prsteele> tomatopotato: but I was hoping to use wine for games, and in the past that's required Nvidia drivers
<prsteele> tomatopotato: (on other machines)
<tomatopotato> you should try it
<tomatopotato> might just work
<prsteele> tomatopotato: maybe, but even then there's pretty bad screen tearing when I scroll on nouveau, but not nvidia
<tomatopotato> ?
<tomatopotato> so which driver gives trouble?
<tomatopotato> nouveau or nvidia?
<prsteele> tomatopotato: nouveau looks good, except tearing; nvidia loses icons and such, but doesn't tear
<tomatopotato> there was somebody who helped me last time with a similar issue once, but thats quiet long time ago
<tomatopotato> it was something about a boot prefix
<prsteele> tomatopotato: hm. I know a solution exists, I'm using a slightly older version of Xubuntu and Nvidia drivers on the computer next to me, and its fine
<tomatopotato> something like pci=0 or such
<tomatopotato> TheSheep:  helped me i think, i cant remeber
<tomatopotato> prsteele:
<tomatopotato> prsteele: did you delete the neveau drivers before installing the nvidia?
<prsteele> tomatopotato: no
<tomatopotato> you must do that first, delete all traces of that driver first and then install the nvidia
<tomatopotato> or vice versa
<prsteele> tomatopotato: alright, I'll try that (will need to reboot...). Thanks!
<tomatopotato> np, that was what solved it for me
<tomatopotato> as i can recall
<tomatopotato> couse they are troubeling each other
<prsteele> tomatopotato: hm, that didn't seem to do it
<tomatopotato> did you try either or
<prsteele> tomatopotato: I purged nouveau, purged nvidia, installed nvidia, rebooted
<prsteele> tomatopotato: and now all the icons and styles are messed up again
<tomatopotato> what give you xorg log?
<prsteele> tomatopotato: where?
<tomatopotato> in here /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<prsteele> tomatopotato: /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<prsteele> tomatopotato: anything I"m looking for? Its 751 lines long
<tomatopotato> put it up on pastebin, or such, usually you are looking for something like (EE)
<prsteele> http://pastebin.com/5Ce7wDXx
<tomatopotato> better post your dmesg to
<prsteele> http://pastebin.com/MMjdmXhp
<tomatopotato> well im out of ideas, i cant remeber what it was, but you can stick around and keep those Xorg log and dmesg links and ask others in here, im sure somebody will be able to help, you need just a bit of patience
<prsteele> tomatopotato: thanks!
<prsteele> tomatopotato: I might just try rolling back xfce versions to see what happens...
<tomatopotato> the logs will help others to troubleshoot
<nantou> i deleted google earth from synaptic, but the icon in menu-internet is still there. Odd thing is: if i right click on the xubuntu icon top left and edit the menus, the google earth access icon is not there
<heoyea> call ghostbusters
<dro_> hi everybody
<dro_> I have a little question : why when I restart my computer (xubuntu 13.04), the volume go always back to 100% power ?
<dro_> it always destroy my ears :/
<dro_> if anyone have an idea :)
#xubuntu 2013-06-30
<seronis> been a happy XFCE convert (from Win7) for almost 3 months now.  A friend has been begging me to try KDE though.  What do i need to know about trying it without doing a full reinstallation and without breaking XFCE ?
<krytarik> seronis: Why not just try it in a Live DVD/USB then?
<seronis> because those have crappy performance.  even xubuntu itself was fairly slow until i did a real install
<seronis> @ krytarik
<krytarik> Yeah, I think to get a better idea it's better to just boot the ISO directly from the hard drive via Grub.
<seronis> what does it take to just install KDE side-by-side with XFCE ?
<krytarik> seronis: Wait a sec, I'll get you a link.
<seronis> ty
<krytarik> Reg. booting the ISO directly from hard drive, that is.
<krytarik> seronis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<krytarik> seronis, otherwise: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<krytarik> seronis, and: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde , http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<seronis> bookmarked the ISO link.. looks potentially useful in the future but not what im trying to do now.  Those others seem to be what i do need though.  Thank you krytarik
<krytarik> Welcome.
<krytarik> seronis: I personally use that ISO boot feature pretty heavily, it's sufficiently comparable to a real install actually.
<seronis> how persistant is it ?
<krytarik> Not at all.
<seronis> so it would be great for a Guest login environment
<krytarik> Only if nothing needs to be set up to work properly.
<seronis> well xubuntu didnt need any setup for my laptop to work (including wireless)
<seronis> though I know im probably REALLY lucky in that regard
<krytarik> Yeah, that would work then.
<trace_> is there anyone here that is familiar with plex?
<holstein> plex server?
<trace_> yes
<holstein> i have heard of it.. and i was going to try setting something up with it soon
<trace_> I'm having trouble getting it to recognize my media files on an external drive, ive read all the forums i could find but nothing fixed it lol
<trace_> and its great if you can get it to work btw, definitely worth setting up
<holstein> trace_: i would ask them.. http://www.plexapp.com/plexinc/
<holstein> if the machine can see the files, you shoud be able to point to server to them
<trace_> yeah and i did but when i scan it it doesnt show any of the files, lol, but i will give them a chat, thanks!
<holstein> trace_: good luck
<kineztranda> hi how to remove side scrool on terminal in xfce4
<Sysi> scrollbar? in preferences, tab General
<kineztranda> ty
<kineztranda> what is best music player i dont like rityam box and i just want some simple i was just loking nightingale?
<TheSheep> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<Sysi> audacious is really simple
<TheSheep> it's similar to the old winamp
<kineztranda> i dont like rityambox it hes some stupit sorting thing and other
<kineztranda> i just want simple like winamp
<Sysi> in rhythmbox you can hide the browser and display just the list
<kineztranda> i know but i want some lite program
<kineztranda> what arhive men is simple too
<redderhs> Hi, I am running Xubuntu 13.04 x64. I must have changed something at some point to where when the Taskbar panel is not in use, it goes dim. Does anyone know what I can change back so it just stays at a standard level of brightness?
<TheSheep> redderhs: panel preferences, second tab, opacity, leave
<redderhs> my enter and leave is both at 100
<xubuntu262> Hello everyboy! Can i get any help with Thunar bookmarks?
<xubuntu262> I swithed to Xubuntu from Ubuntu recently, and have some problems...
<cfhowlett> !details|xubuntu262,
<ubottu> xubuntu262,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu262> I'm using Thunar and add bookmarks here. But when I'm opening/saving any file with GIMP (for example), dialog window doesn't have any bookmarks.
<xubuntu262> Sorry for my English - I'm from Ukraine.
<xubuntu262> In Ubuntu Open/Save dialog windows showed bookmarks from Nautilus. In Xubuntu bookmarks from Thunar shown only in Thunar.
<knome> xubuntu262, which xubuntu version?
<xubuntu262> Is there any way to show bookmarks from Thunar in dialog windows?
<xubuntu262> 13.04 64x
<knome> they should show up in there - they do for me
<xubuntu262> Well, maybe there's some problems with Home folder.
<knome> home folder?
<knome> is it the home folder that is not appearing, or the GTK bookmarks?
<xubuntu262> I didn't format Home partition after installing Xubuntu.
<xubuntu262> GTK-bookmarks
<Sysi> try with some other program, if it seems consistent, try logging out and back in
<xubuntu262> Firefox - same story.
<knome> are the GTK bookmarks network bookmarks?
<xubuntu262> No. Local folders.
<Sysi> I have a hunch this is related to going from nautilus to thunar, bu no idea about fixing it
<knome> xubuntu262, have you tried readding the same bookmarks?
<knome> (or one, for starters)
<xubuntu262> I've installed Cairo dock - it shows bookmarks from Thunar. But when I'm trying to open file in Firefox, in Open/Save dialog window - epmty.
<xubuntu262> I've tried to readd them - same story
<xubuntu262> Looks like dialog windows shows Nautilus bookmarks somehow
<knome> backup your ~/.gtk-bookmarks file and then remove the original
<knome> and see what happens
<knome> actually
<knome> do that for ~/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks
<xubuntu262> I'll try
<knome> xubuntu009, did that work?
<xubuntu009> Thanks <knome> for help with Thunar bookmarks :)
<knome> np
<xubuntu009> Deleted files .gtk-bookmarks and bookmarks, relogged, added bookmarks again - and it worked :)
<xubuntu009> By the way, Xubuntu is awesome! Thnx again :)
<redderhs> About a half hour ago, I wrote a message in here about my taskbar panel going dim when it is not in use. I am on a Laptop, I tried switching back to laptops display so that is only in use, it does not go dim on there, only on my hdtv it is doing this. any suggestions? going to try flipping through any tv settings to see if it is causing this.
<redderhs> just tried all the different tv firmware settings, doesnt appear to be that.
<knome> redderhs, have you checked settings manager -> window manager tweaks -> compositor?
<knome> (is that what you mean?)
<redderhs> Another thing I noticed, if I use a lower resolution, it doesn't do it. On this TV, it happens at 1920x1080. but if it went down to 1600x1200 or 1280x1024 it's fine.
<redderhs> earlier this morning, i had another tv hooked up, both are samsung, but the other one can only do 720p. That tv at its max resolution was doing this same issue.
<redderhs> knome: I was using xfwm4 but now i am using compiz, i tried turning compiz's composite off and it didn't change anything
<knome> i'm sorry, but compiz isn't really supported
<knome> it might very well be something related to that
<redderhs> the issue was happening in xfwm4 as well, i just installed compiz a few hours ago
<redderhs> i am going to try to turn off composite via settings editor
<knome> i don't really know compiz at all
<knome> i would suggest trying to disable both compiz and xfwm compositor
<redderhs> going to try that now, will let you know what happens
<redderhs> brb
<redderhs> it's still doing it.
<redderhs> i'm just wondering why a difference in resolution stops it from happening
<knome> can you describe a bit more accurately what is actually happening?
<redderhs> Sure, if I don't have any windows visible, the taskbar (panel) goes darker than it is when windows are visible on the screen.
<redderhs> if i minimize every single one, it goes darker
<knome> hmm, that sounds like the tv's could be affecting that
<redderhs> yeah its really weird
<redderhs> the notebooks display is 1366x768 at max resolution it doesnt do it, just seems to be the tv's
<knome> that almost sounds like some kind of contrast fixing the tv is trying to do
<knome> what if you use a pure white wallpaper?
<redderhs> you are onto something, it doesn't do it then.
<knome> then i'd say it's the tv
<redderhs> this must be some energy saver thing or something, let me recheck the settings on the tv..
<knome> :)
<knome> or it might just be a rather stupid contrast correction thing that you can't turn on/off
<xubuntu427> Gd day, I would like to ask if possible to run xubuntu via usb - live ?
<knome> xubuntu427, yes, that's possible
<knome> !usb | xubuntu427
<ubottu> xubuntu427: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<redderhs> yeah, I think you're right, I just checked any type of correction setting or eco type thing, theyre all off.
<xubuntu427> I dont know why but I can not install any other distrubion via usb Probably
<xubuntu427> due to hardware of my laptop.
<knome> xubuntu427, are you sure you are able to boot from USB?
<knome> xubuntu427, or that the BIOS settings let you do that?
<xubuntu427> yes i am. With pendrive software on windows i created xubuntu-12.0.4
<knome> redderhs, solution: buy a better TV, or use a wallpaper with light areas so the contrast correction doesn't jump in
<xubuntu427> i am able to boot. but when i hit enter on "install" system frozen.
<redderhs> thank you for the solution.
<xubuntu427> knome: 8 years ago i installed manytimes slackware, redhat, mandrake, debian. but now i am lamer :D
<knome> redderhs, no problem. enjoy :)
<knome> xubuntu427, if you have a CPU that doesn't support PAE, you'll need to use 12.04
<xubuntu427> im trying to install 12.04
<knome> okay
<knome> did you try the alternate installer?
<xubuntu427> burned xubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-i386.iso to my usbdisk.
<JackJackJack> on another distro, i found pnp bios do not allow something. so i tried with pnpbios=off and i passed next step succesfully. but another error showed up due SCSI sdb1 drive.
<JackJackJack> probably this matter is the same. how can i let installer pass scsci ... or what else?
<JackJackJack> i only accomplished to install linux distro (mint) after openening with live cd and run install guide. but directly from boot menu i can not continue due error mentioned above. what you can say, friend?
<knome> JackJackJack, i'm not an expert on that... but you could go asking #ubuntu for help on this, because this is not xubuntu-specific
<knome> JackJackJack, "this" being your problems installing gneerally
<JackJackJack> yes you are right knome , joined #ubuntu . thank you.
<JackJackJack> downloading debian live almost finished. i hope with  text installtion able to find my answer own :D
<knome> JackJackJack, good luck
<knome> i need to run now - see you all later
<JackJackJack> good day knome thanks again.
<nantou>  i deleted google earth from synaptic, but the icon in menu-internet is still there. Odd thing is: if i right click on the xubuntu icon top left and edit the menus, the google earth access icon is not there
<nantou> is there any other way to edit the applications menu?
<xubuntu878> hello
<xubuntu878> someone speaks Spanish?
<xubuntu878> I would like to know how to create a simple macro.
<xubuntu878> I'm setting up a command arcade to play and need to create shortcuts for all functions.
<xubuntu878> eg:       1 & 2 :: Send {Esc};     1 & Ctrl :: Send {Enter}
<xubuntu878> I would greatly appreciate assistance
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<pcuser> hello everyone
<pcuser> i am having some problems importing vpn connections in xubuntu 13.04
<Unit193> Importing, in what application?
<pcuser> i am trying to import 400+ .ovpn files, when importing them using the network-mananger it does not seem to pick up any of the certificates embeded in the ovpn file
<pcuser> i have the certificates in files in my home directory, and manually pointing the network-manager to these files works fine
<pcuser> but i have to do them one by one, so i found the connection profiles in /etc/NetworkMananger/system-connections
<pcuser> i wrote a script to take the info i need from the ovpn files, and generate files i was hoping to just copy to the /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections directory
<pcuser> this however does not seem to work,
<pcuser> should the uuid on each network connection be unique?
<pcuser> i am using the files found here: http://wiki.hidemyass.com/Tutorials:HMA_VPN_via_OpenVPN_on_Ubuntu_with_Network_Manager
<Unit193> That's the general idea of a "Unique ID", yep.
<pcuser> thought so, i was not sure if that id was for the connection itself, or the id for the network adapter
<pcuser> im assuming the network manager generates this id when creating the network connections. is there any way to create the network connections via CLI rather then via the GUI
<Unit193> There is "nmcli", but I've not used it.
<pcuser> nmcli lets me output info about the connections, but i cant see any options to import or create new connections via nmcli
<Unit193> I've not used the VPN feature myself.
<Belial`> anyone here using thunderbird?
<zoz> Belial, I do
<Belial`> zoz, are you still getting notifications of new emails in 13.04?
<Belial`> or are you using an older version?
<zoz> I'm using 13.04.
<Belial`> i don't get anything when a new email arrives and the xfce4-notifyd is running and working with everything else.
<Belial`> pidgin, updates, etc
<Belial`> was wondering if i was the only one.
<zoz> Not sure about the notifications, though.  I start and stop Tbird for each mail-reading session, so I'm just looking at the main gui for anything new
<Belial`> ah
<Belial`> i think it might have something to do with a thunderbird update because it was working on  a previous install of 13.04
<zoz> I just started it now, and I do get a pop-up notification when it connects and finds new mail
<Belial`> i had to reinstall xubuntu because of a hard drive crash.
<Belial`> hmm
<Belial`> i don't get it.
<zoz> Tbird 17.0.7
<Belial`> yeah, same version.
<Belial`> i wonder if it had something to do with my compton settings.
<Belial`> for whatever reason
<Belial`> do you have thunderbird-gnome-support installed, zoz?
<zoz> I don't
<zoz> You get notifications for other stuff, just not thunderbird?
<Belial`> yeah
<zoz> hmm
<zoz> And, just for sanity, Preferences -> General -> Show and alert is checked?
<Belial`> yeah
<Belial`> everything under customize is checked too
<zoz> Same here
<zoz> You could maybe check the settings in xfce-notifyd-config, but if other alerts are working, that seems unlikely to be the problem
<Belial`> yeah, i just commented out a line in my compton config
<Belial`> gonna restart x and see if that changed anything
<zoz> good luck
<Belial`> in my face
<Belial`> that did it
<zoz> good!
<Guest58691> Por favor, digam para os programadores do Xubuntu 13 não mexerem mais em nada
<Guest58691> Tá tudo muito bom e simples
<Guest58691> e leve
<TheSheep> !br | Guest58691
<ubottu> Guest58691: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest58691> Valeu ubottu
<xubuntu737> hi everybody
<samy> I have a strange problem
<samy> my vpn is connected and i cant login?
<ef5c_ef5c> j/#xubuntu,#ubuntu
<ef5c_ef5c> oops
<xubuntu803> Hi everybody. I'm a xubuntu newcomer and, surprise, I need help. After installing xubuntu 12.04 on my old samsung p35, almost everything is working brilliant, except the wireless LAN. The blue button to enable the WLAN is on, but the system tells me, that the wireless network is off. It's an Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG. Even, when I sitch it on manually, it does not start scanning. What am I doing wrong?
<Programmer_> what is a good application launcher similiar the default app on ubuntu, by pressing alt+F2
<vorsorken> Programmer_: I don't know if it's similar to what you mentioned, but gnome do has served me well
<Programmer_> thx
#xubuntu 2014-06-23
<oneof3> hello. when i choose reboot it wont. It kind of just shuts down and goes black then tried to reboot. Any idea what the issue is?
<oneof3> but a hardshutdown works then it boots
<MisterAcacia> Hi all. Not sure if this is xubuntu or better elsewhere. Xubuntu 14.04 using Skype, I don't have Skype showing as an application in PulseAudio. Other apps appear, but not Skype.
<MisterAcacia> The odd thing is that Skype sounds come through, though at 100%, and in pasystray it shows as a playback stream. But in pavucontrol it doesn't show
<MisterAcacia> And audio from a call shows in playback.
<Meerkat> how can I add more than 4 keyboard layouts in keyboard settings?
<Meerkat> 14.04
<Meerkat> apparently this issue goes deep. :(
<Hedgework> Hey, all.  I have a wireless Plantronics headset and a machine running Xubuntu 14.04.  My machine will recognize the headset (I can see it's correct device ID in dmesg when I plug it in, and both alsamixer and pavucontrol list it) but not play sound to it.  Sound is "working" in that the HDMI sound device I don't want to use can be made to play sounds.
<Hedgework> I'm seeing a lot of "retire_playback_urb: 831 callbacks suppressed" in dmesg, which is probably relevant.
<Hedgework> ('831' there is just a count, it increases bit by bit)
<Hedgework> This is really frustrating, as I'd like to listen to music while I work without making my officemates hate me, however I'm not sure how to troubleshoot it as I don't use pulseaudio on my other systems and thus am not terribly familiar with it.
<Hedgework> Any help would be appreciated. :)
<GridCube> Hedgework, open pavucontrol and the program you are using to stream music
<GridCube> then play the music and see in pavucontrol where the stream is being sent
<Hedgework> GridCube: Did that.  It appears to be streaming, and pavucontrol appears to think my headphones are outputting sound :/
<Hedgework> GridCube: the only weird thing is that on the 'Configuration' tab, I see "Plantronics Wireless Audio" set to profile 'Analog Stereo Output + Analog Mono Input' while in the 'Output Devices' tab, it's listed as mono output
<GridCube> mmhm
<akis> hi all. Upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 or clean installation of 14.04? What is best?
<Hedgework> OMG I fixed it!  That was sooo stupid.
<Hedgework> GridCube: It turns out that I'd left the headset sitting in my desk too long while I was away...I noticed it was dead and recharged it, but didn't realize it was so dead that it lost pairing with it's transciever.
<Hedgework> GridCube: re-pairing them made everything work.
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> Hedgework, :D awesome then
<Hedgework> yay, I have music again!
<GridCube> akis, clean installs are always recomended, though updates should be perfectly ok
<GridCube> akis, remember to always backup sensitive information when you are doing stuff like this
<GridCube> regardles of any option you take
<Hedgework> akis: Updating "should" work fine, but I've found that with Ubuntu I prefer to back up then re-install.  I've found that binary distros in general make assumptions about what their users are running, and that many OS-version upgrades can make you drift far enough from those assumptions to make troubleshooting difficult.
<akis> GridCube: if i choose a clean installation my /home backup will work with 14.04?
<Hedgework> akis: Yes.
<GridCube> akis, yes, but then you will have to remember to remove default .config files
<akis> Hedgework: yes "should work" thath is very clear!
<GridCube> just in case they are not compatible with new program settings
<GridCube> akis, should work is the best we can give you in this lands
<akis> what is the best backup program in your opinion using GUI?
<Hedgework> I have no idea, sorry.  I use command-line tools for backup.
<bazhang_> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1 (trusty), package size 151 kB, installed size 661 kB
<GridCube> !backup
<akis> give me a link for those command lines tools too!
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bazhang_> depends on your needs
<bazhang_> rsync is one option
<akis> grsync and rsync are available in ubuntu software canter?
<Hedgework> akis: I really like 'rsnapshot' which is very easy to configure, uses rsync heavily to minimize transfer, but also makes judicious use of hardlinks to allow you to keep multiple snapshots with a minimum of space consumption.
<bazhang_> yes, they are in ubuntu repos
 * Hedgework goes back to doing work
<akis> both rsync and rsnapshot are installed in my system. Do they have GUI too or they are configured only through terminal?
<bazhang_> grsync as I showed above
<Hedgework> akis: grsync was just mentioned as a GUI interface to rsync.  I do not know of a GUI for rsnapshot -- to my knowledge, it's configured using your favorite text editor. :)
<akis> i have configured my winmodem to work with my system. Is there any chance to backup this configouration or do i have to setup it again with 14.04?
<Hedgework> akis: You should be able to back up any configuration on your system; you just need to know where it's stored.  System-wide configuration is usually in /etc somewhere, and user configs in the user's home directory.
<akis> "grsync is a simple graphical interface using GTK2 for the rsync command line program." is it a backup program too?
<Hedgework> akis: Note that /etc contains a *ton* of config, including critical stuff like your filesystem table (fstab) file, which tells Linux what to mount and where, so you shouldn't back it up as a whole then dump it on a new install, as doing so may break things.
<bazhang_> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Hedgework> akis: Instead, it's better to back up the specific config files you care about bringing forward, and use a diff utility to merge in changes where needed.
<akis> Hedgework: hmmm. that the point! How can i be sure where evereything i need is stored?!
<Hedgework> akis: This is another good reason to use CLI -- you know what files you edited so you can grab them when needed -- that said, if you google the name of the app you used to configure the feature/settings that concern you (possibly adding "ubuntu" to the keywords) you'll likely find the name of the file.
<Hedgework> akis: or just poke around /etc and find something with a relevant name, then look inside it to see if it really is what you guessed.
<bazhang_> !info etckeeper
<ubottu> etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 211 kB
<Hedgework> akis: Nearly everything in /etc is stored in a human-readable format, so you can learn bunches by just looking around.
<Hedgework> <3 etckeeper, but that doesn't negate the need to carefully track what changes one migrates upon reinstall. :)
<akis> Hedgework: Your advises are very useful.
<akis> thanks all of you guys!
<Hedgework> no problem :)
<akis> i will check them all and i will read also the backup's references!
<akis> i am not in hurry to go to 14.04 as 12.04 is still alive till apr 2015, isn't it?
<akis> in your opinion on my 2 machines (notebook HP 1,5 ghz celeron with 1,5 gb ram & netbook Lenovo 1 ghz intel atom with 1 gb ram) running 12.04 is it recommended to go for 14.04 or switch to lubuntu 14.04 with a new clean installation for a better perfomance?
<ARM9> lubuntu 14.04 clean install
<ARM9> but you could also go for xubuntu with both those specs, if you want a bit of the fancy stuff
<Hedgework> I can't really comment on that.  I'm running xubuntu, but without most of the standard stuff (I use a lighter wm, etc) so I doubt my proc/memory usage are at all representative
<ARM9> for the HP that is, not sure about the lenovo (512MiB minimum recommended for xubuntu so)
<akis> ARM9: i run it already from live CD and it is very fast indeed. Can i use in lubuntu kde apps too?
<holstein> akis: i cant imagine there being anything about 14.04 that would improved dialup connections.. if that is a deal breaker.. you should be able to try 14.04 live, and its a good idea to do so.. 14.04 would be the latest version with the latest packages..
<ARM9> I run xubuntu pretty much as it comes out of the box, with firefox and flash player running I'm already up at 800MiB  ram, and that's with 2 tabs open in firefox (it eats memory something ferociously)
<ARM9> akis yes you can use kde apps in lubuntu, but then you'll often need to install some packages from kde which I can't recommend personally
<akis> ARM9: i think that wiht chromium browsing is faster!
<ARM9> sure, but chromium can be a memory hog too at times
<ARM9> and if you start having to use swap your system is not going to like you
<akis> ARM9: yes, i konow about packeges needed. i am doing the same with my 12.04. I am using dolphin and i cannot go anywhere without it! I love "move" command too!
<holstein> akis: you can run what you like where you like
<ARM9> to be honest I think the most limiting factor in both of those laptops is ram, I'd recommend lxde, openbox or other lightweight wm if you don't need all the cruft of kde etal
<holstein> akis: you insatll whatever applications you want, and the libraires needed will be pulled in.. many folks dont like to have kde libs mixed in.. as ARM9 is explainging ^
<akis> ARM9: I really am afraid that my Lenovo should not work smoothly with 14.04 because already under 12.04 it is slow!
<holstein> akis: try it live, friend.. that can depend on many factors.. driver support..
<ARM9> akis if you're using ubuntu (stock flavor) 12.04 you should notice significant speedups from lubuntu 14.04
<ARM9> also a clean install is always nice
<holstein> akis: its not blanketly statable that 14.04 is "faster" or "slower" than 12.04.. nothing about 14.04 is adding any additional overhead to make it slower.. but, hardware support can make or break performance
<akis> yea sure. i am talking for a clean installation
 * holstein also prefers a clean install.. you should have your data backed up regardless, before doing *either* an upgrade or fresh install, since *all* hard drives fail
<akis> holstein: i understand that the difference is between the manager every os uses. ldxe is pretty light. i check alrady through live cd. but i missed the beaty of xfce!
<holstein> akis: im not suggesting you dont use xfce.. im saying, you'll have to try 14.04 on your hardware and see.. could be, for your hardware set, some kernel module in 14.04 makes performance *way* better.. could be worse.. could be similar
<holstein> akis: typically, intel hardware is well supported, and doesnt get worse by upgrading. but, nothing about any operating system current is going to be bothering much with dialup connections.. that would be something i would be testing firsthand, if it were important to me
<akis> holstein: You have right. But according to my hardware configuration I am not afraid about my Hp's performace as my Lenovo's.
<holstein> if you are asking "should you upgrade to 14.04?".. i have.. and do. and suggest it. though, if i had a hardware or software requirement that made 12.04 a "better" choice, i would run it
<akis> holstein: Historically any newer OS asks higher hardware configuration. So if somebody wants to avoid to buy new hardware has or to not upgrade or choose a lighter OS. Thanks Ubuntu we have the choise for a lighter one, isn't it?
<holstein> akis: try it live, friend.. and see.. its not "typical" for linux to do that, at all
<holstein> akis: it is fact that moving forward, systems can need more resources to "keep up".. but thats not as typical with linux operating systems, and the difference in 12.04 vs 14.04, for me, specifcally, on *all* my hardware is quite similar
<akis> holstein: I will try it to my Lenovo too! Maybe you have right. The most difficult for me is to re-configurate and customize my systems as i have them already. It is boring to re-customize every application in your actual needs!
<holstein> akis: you'll want a backup regardless.. *when* that hard drive fails, you lose those settings as well.. so, go ahead and plan for that, and do either one you choose.. fresh install allows for placing those configurations back in..
<holstein> you can also try a hardware channel, since, if you are experiencing slow speeds on "the lenovo" on every operating system you put on the unit, it could be bad/failing hardware and/or misconfiguration
<akis> I really thank you all of yoy for your very useful advises. I will "live" test new versions and i will decide what to do. If i will need any help i will ask you help. Have a nice day!
<yoLo_> Hey, has the ubuntu coming out of sleep problem been fixed ??
<yoLo_> my PC goes blank and cannot recover from sleep
<yoLo_> i know am not the only person with this issue ?
<Unit193> Fix is in proposed, should be released soon.
<yoLo_> hmm..
<yoLo_> 14.04 is great but that issue has caused nightmares..
<yoLo_> salamander version was great
<yoLo_> should probably switch to debian
<holstein> yoLo_: to address bugs?
<yoLo_> no switch OS
<holstein> yoLo_: sure.. you are trying to switch to debian to get away from bugs?
<yoLo_> yes :|
<holstein> yoLo_: go for it.. let us know how that goes.. i dont recall debian stating that debian is free of bugs..
<psx_> Hello guys
#xubuntu 2014-06-24
<moultonl> I just installed 14.04.  I'm aiming for GNOME2-ish functionality, and had that with xubuntu 12.04.  How do I get back to that in 14.04?
<holstein> moultonl: xfce is what i consider much like that.. there is mate as well
<holstein> moultonl: there should be very little difference in look and feel between xubuntu 12.04 and 14.04
<moultonl> holstein, the menu reminds me of when XP came out
<holstein> moultonl: ok.. the menu is different
<holstein> moultonl: you are welcome to change it to what you like. .or just run xfce.. or mate.. or whatever you like.. 12.04
<moultonl> holstein, where this computer is going is still full of XP boxes, so that may not matter much, but I was hoping for it to look like the 12.04
<holstein> moultonl: i mean, it does "look like" 12.04.. not sure what you want.. if its the menu, you can change that.. is that what you want? help chaning the menu?
<holstein> changing*
<moultonl> making it look like the xubuntu 12.04 menu
<holstein> moultonl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208380
<moultonl> the "applications" menu, then to the right of that I had a places menu.
<holstein> moultonl: places is the file manager, friend
<holstein> moultonl: its as simple as removing that menu,a nd adding the one you want
<holstein> Right click on panel. Choose Panel > Panel Preferences > Items
<holstein> Select Whisker Menu and press the red X on the right (remove)
<holstein> Then press + on the right for new item, select 'Applications Menu' and finally press 'Add'
<holstein> Use the up and down arrows to position it where you want.
<moultonl> I'm in there.  The applications menu just freaked me out.  Mostly because it's going to freak the people out that get this.  It's my in-laws' lumber yard, and not everyone there is exactly tech savvy.  :)
<holstein> moultonl: just replace it, friend... you are welcome and encouraged to
<holstein> moultonl: you dont have to like it, or give it to anyone... or justify it..
<holstein> though, im sure you'll find that, in actuality, there are folks who would do "better "with the new one..
<moultonl> replace it with what though?  Oh... I see.  there's an applications menu, and what I had was a "whisker" menu.
<moultonl> facepalm...
<holstein> moultonl: the original one, friend.. the one you are asking about.. replace the one you dont like with the original one.. ffrom the link i gave, and quoted here
<moultonl> they might do better, but for now I need it like it was.  I'm finally on the right track
<holstein> moultonl: you dont have to like either one..or justify.. just put the one you want there..
<moultonl> and I must admit, I didn't see the link until just now.
<moultonl> sorry
<holstein> moultonl: the link *and* the quoted directions in the channel
<holstein> no worries.. you can customize all of this as you please
<holstein> but, at somepoint, you need to consider, if you want 12.04, ust 12.04
<holstein> use*
<moultonl> is apt-get purge remove blahblah how to completely get rid of packages?
<holstein> moultonl: it depends, friend.. is the drive small? are you that tight on hard drive space?
<moultonl> no, but I'm installing libreoffice, and I know I need sun java, so I wanted to get rid of openjdk.  apt-get purge I think is what does it
<holstein> libreoffice will pull in what it needs..
<moultonl> the lumber yard runs a java app that requires sun java 6.  Well, oracale
<holstein> libreoffice should be fine on opejdk though..
<lucky____> hello
<akis> hi all. i loaded live lubuntu 14.04 on my notebook and i plugged my lg l9ii optimus smartphone to check if it is recognised and i saw that it can recognise it as mtp device automatically and i could browse inside it through pacman file manager. In contrary on the same notebook where i am running xubuntu 12.04 to be recognised the same smartphone i have to give: sudo chmod 775 /media/MTPdevice &  sudo mtpfs -o allow_other /media/MTPdevice in
<akis> terminal to make the system access the phone as mtp device. Is it 14.04 that can auto-recognise and access the device or is there any other option to handle the same feature on 12.04 without using the commands i have already mentioned.
<akis> any idea?
<bazhang> !info gmtp
<ubottu> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (trusty), package size 122 kB, installed size 402 kB
<bazhang> that might be worth a shot
<akis> bazhang: how gmtp can help me?
<bazhang> to do what you just asked, that's what
<akis> bazhang: maybe you did not understand what i mentioned. 14.04 auto mount and accessed the device through pacman as an mtp device automatically after i plugged it. 12.04 cannot do this as fas as i dont give the commands i already mentioned. How gmtp will auto-mount the device? i think the point is on OS not in a program and i am wondering if there is a way for auto-mount and auto-access under 12.04 in the same way as 14.04 did thourgh a file
<akis> manager!
<bazhang> I did understand. thats how I manage my mtp capable devices, such as smartphones, tablets and the like
<bazhang> did you even try it?
<guru_shipu> hi, I just installed xubuntu 14.04 on my netbook. Everything works just fine except brightness up/down key. When I press, the I see the notification that brightness being reduced/increased, but brightness remains same(high). Please help.
<akis> bazhang: no i didnt. in your opinion gmtp will auto-access the device and can browse inside it every file or only audio/video files?
<bazhang> it has for the smartphones/tablets/other mtp capable devices I have tried, so yes
<Soelen> hey people, quick question, I have an additional disk with an ntfs partition on it, when I double click this disk on the desktop it  mounts it to my system as it should, but it appears that it mounts with no executive rights, how do I change that?
<deshipu> Soelen: maybe this link will help you:
<deshipu> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<deshipu> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<elfy> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Soelen> deshipu: elfy thanks a lot ppl! I will take a look on it
<sveta> Desktop icons position is reset each time I log off and log on again. It's a pain.
<iiop_> hello?
<bgardner> iiop_: Hello
<Garcia> hi! :)
<Garcia> i really need help making my netbook clean. is anyone here you can tell me how i can delete xubuntu on my win7 netbook? i still want win7 on it but i don't know how to delete xubuntu and resetting the mbr
<sveta> i don't know how to get rid of grub either
<elfy> sveta: I know it's not you and Garcia wandered off, but - reinstall the windows bootloader and remove the xubuntu partition
<elfy> sveta: bug 1190990
<ubottu> bug 1307251 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1190990 xfdesktop doesn't save the arrangement of desktop icons after a resolution change" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307251
<starrats> is still befuddled at the thought of removing Xubuntu and go back to win7.
<sveta> aaauugh
<bluesabre> http://lifehacker.com/how-to-uninstall-windows-or-linux-after-dual-booting-508710422
<sveta> can't they do unit tests for  desktop things like saving settings :'-(
<sveta> i understand it though, i wouldn't manage
<sveta> hrm, fix released -- is it packaged in this distro?
<xubuntu750> how I can clean xubuntu
<xubuntu750> ?
<ARM9> that depends on what you mean by "clean"
<pika> Demon
<xubuntu750> i mean chk obsolete files and other
<ochosi> e.g. sudo apt-get autoremove, or sudo apt-get autoclean
<xubuntu750> does exsist a Ccleaner for xubuntu?
<ochosi> what sort of stuff would you like to clean? this isn't windows, it doesnt fill up your system with trash simply with time
<xubuntu750> i just try apt-get autoremove but there are 0 files to remove
<ochosi> good for you :)
<xubuntu750> ok that's great
<ochosi> you can take a look at deborphan
<ochosi> if you feel a very strong inclination to clean
<ochosi> but it's not really necessary
<sveta> ochosi, hi.
<sveta> ochosi, I had asked a question in here.
<sveta> and it was not answered.
<ochosi> that happens
<ochosi> you can wait for a while and then repeat the question
<ochosi> in case somebody who knows the answer has shown up in the meantime
<xubuntu750> i used bleach bit (or something similar) to clean xubuntu but I remove windows from my pc...
<xubuntu750> it removes
<SirLagz> ochosi: what was the question ?
<PeppaPigHeh> Since I changed to Xubuntu, my battery stays at 1% with charger in and doesn't charge. Anyone know a solution to this?
<SirLagz> peppa pig...heh...
<SirLagz> PeppaPigHeh: it may just be Xubuntu not picking your battery up...if you unplug the AC, does it stay on ?
<xubuntu750>  Peppa download batmon
<xubuntu750> and check your battery
<PeppaPigHeh> Lol, after unplugging and putting the battery in again, it charges. Sorry for a waste of time :)
<SirLagz> PeppaPigHeh: woot ! :)
<sveta> (resent) https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307251 how do I know when this gets packaged in Xubuntu?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1307251 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "xfdesktop doesn't save the arrangement of desktop icons after a resolution change" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<akis> hi all. where can i find an .iso for 14.04 suitable for a normal cd (700mb)?
<ochosi> sveta: it isn't part of a release of xfdesktop yet, as you can see here: http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfdesktop/log/
<cfhowlett> !iso | akis
<ubottu> akis: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ochosi> sveta: so when 4.11.7 is released and that gets uploaded to utopic, we can ask for SRU to trusty. (bottom line: could take a while)
<sveta> ok
<sveta> i also have issue with resume from suspend
<sveta> so i sorta have to shutdown, and face this issue with reset icon position
<sveta> or to resume from suspend and then i am locked out iirc, which is also a bug and also not in yet
<akis> cfhowlett: here http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ i can find *.iso but not suitable for cds.
<sveta> it's a bit lot of work in that long chain of people and sites so i hope you sort it out soon
<cfhowlett> !mini|akiss
<ubottu> akiss: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<akis> cfhowlett: i know about mini cd. I am asking if there is available a live version sutitable for normal cd not for a dvd.
<xangua> akis: neither ubuntu or xubuntu fits in a cd anymore
<ARM9> for whatever reason
<akis> xangua: ok. that's the best answer to my question! thanks.
<baizon> a question. I have an application which is using xterm instead of xfce-4terminal. Is there a way to check the default terminal application?
<ochosi> sveta: i think the patched versions of xfce4-power-manager and light-locker-settings should be in -proposed already
<sveta> can I get them from there?
<sveta> baizon, in start, settings, preferred applications
<baizon> sveta: i got there xfce4-terminal
<baizon> but still some applications are using xterm
<sveta> like which ones? codeblocks insisted on xterm for me for example, by design
<baizon> synapse
<psxubuntu> hello guy
<psxubuntu> buys
<psxubuntu> I am new to ubuntu and xubuntu
<psxubuntu> I installed it yesterday and it looks great
<psxubuntu> so far I have seen only óne problem, when I shutdown the computer my usb mouse remains on.
<psxubuntu> anyone had the same problem?
<psxubuntu> or is it a problem at all?
<ochosi> it's odd, but i guess that's hardware related
<ochosi> if the usb-port still has power even though the computer is shut down, i'd say that has nothing to do with linux
<baizon> +1
<ochosi> sveta: you can enable the proposed updates in the software sources dialog
<baizon> ochosi: wrong channel i think ;)
<baizon> nope, sorry im wrong, right one :D
<ochosi> heh
<starrats> does your usb mouse have it's own power source, psxubuntu
<ochosi> he already left...
<starrats> damn, didn't se him leaving
<xubuntu849> hello friends
<xubuntu849> Is Xubuntu lighter than Linux Mint 17 XFCE?
<holstein> xubuntu849: software typically doenst make hardware any faster or better, though, it can use less resources and be configured to make better use of certain hardware
<xubuntu849> Thankyou :)
<holstein> xubuntu849: you can try both live and see what meets your needs.. i woudnt expect much difference with xfce vs xfce..
<xubuntu849> Okay, thanks alot
<LNCP> Over a few years I’ve installed and removed several linux distros on multiple drives. I’ve settled on one, though, but I can’t remove what is left of GRUB on the other drives, and I can’t get another drive to boot by default in the UEFI BIOS. What should I do?
<ARM9> bootrepair
<GridCube> !uefi | LNCP
<ubottu> LNCP: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<LNCP> I’ll go check
<LNCP> GridCube: I checked /etc/fstab (well, it was /etc/fstab.d) and it was empty. I assume it means GRUB is in the MBR of these drives, and the advice is to use a Windows repair CD and run “bootrec /fixmbr”, assuming one has Windows installed - which I do. Is this right?
<GridCube> LNCP, i sincerily do not know, everytime i've used an uefi boot manager i checked it to allow legacy boot method and choose the drive i wanted as boot point
<LNCP> GridCube: No, what I wrote refers to that kind of boot.
<LNCP> But thanks anyway, I guess.
<LNCP> :)
<GridCube> yeah, but you problem seems to be that uefi is not calling that drive to boot from
<GridCube> !bootreapair
<GridCube> !boot-reapair
 * genii sips
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<GridCube> LNCP, ^ best option you might have is using boot-repair
<LNCP> GridCube: Thanks, I’ll try that
<kickr> hi guys, has anyone notice that if you close the lid of your laptop, open it back again and login, the desktop becomes blank screen?
<knome> kickr, have you read the release announcement/notes?
<kickr> knome, just now :)
<elfy> I guess you know we noticed then :)
<kickr> knome, elfy, it was tagged as fixed but the comments seems not
<xubuntu821> Am trying to test-drive Xubuntu on my desktop system. It appears to load from the DVD and shows a screen with small keyboard & person figure, then just sits there with blinking cursor in top left corner of blank black screen. Ubuntu brings up the OS & lets me select to Try or Install. I don't get there with Xubuntu. I want to compare them & see which will work best for my needs.
<holstein> so, it worked with what?
<xubuntu821> I am in the Try mode with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, right now.
<holstein> ok.. you can always install that and add xfce or xubuntu.. xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. you can check and make sure you have the xubuntu iso sum..
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> xubuntu821: make sure you have the same verions.. xubuntu 14.04.. and look into how you made the USB stick, or DVD
<xubuntu821> I am mostly interested in differences in A: software available for each B: graphical user interface looks. Have UbuntuStudio on my laptop, but it don't seem to offer software that meets my needs.
<holstein> xubuntu821: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. so the software avialability is identical
<xubuntu821> DVD was written via Windows 7 64bit using UltraISO
<holstein> xubuntu821: ubuntustudio is as well, so its software availability is identical, as well...
<holstein> xubuntu821: ubuntustudio uses xfce, and we mostly pull the look and feel right from xubuntu
<xubuntu042> Hello, I'm searching for help with installing windows 8 and xubuntu together on one machine, any ideas?
<holstein> !dualboot | xubuntu042 i would do windows first
<ubottu> xubuntu042 i would do windows first: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xubuntu821> Is there a Linux version that is aimed toward someone working with: 1 - huge music library & vinyl LPs to digitize. 2 - large pictures collection (slides, negatives, prints) to digitize, organize, put onto DVD able to run on home TV and DVD player?
<holstein> xubuntu821: out of the box, any will do that
<holstein> xubuntu821: its a matter of finding what you want/need, and just installing and using it. but all the official "flavours", lubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntustuduio, xubuntu, etc... they all have access to the main supported ubuntu sources, and only those sources
<xubuntu821> holstein, thank you for your assistance. As I understand you, if Xubuntu 'won't load' on my system, forget it & install Ubuntu?
<holstein> xubuntu821: not really.. im saying, xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. so if your installation media is problematic, and you are having luck with ubuntu, you can install xfce there or make it xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu821: im assuming you are booting the same versions.. ubuntu 14.04 and xubuntu 14.04, therefore, there should be no need for grahpics hardware troubleshooting such as..
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> xubuntu821: it could be, you made a bad DVD, or have a bad iso download of xubuntu
<xubuntu821> Does it show the same graphical user interface as Ubuntu? I'd like to find version similar to Windows 7 interface (to lessen learning curve).
<holstein> xubuntu821: depends on what you find "similar" to windows.. if that is xfce, then, xfce is just a package in the default repos that you can install in main ubuntu, which ubuntustudio and xfce use by default
<holstein> xubuntu821: is that what you want? the look and feel more of ubuntustudio?
<xubuntu821> Get same 'black screen' when I try to load Xubuntu Desktop 13.10 as i do with 14.04 Desktop.
<holstein> xubuntu821: im assuming you are using the same version
<holstein> xubuntu821: its plausible that *any* 13.10 version would black screen, and *any* 14.04 wouldnt
<holstein> xubuntu821: its much less likely, if not impossible that any one variant would fail, since they have the same support.. but, gnome and unity require 3d support which can be problematic. though, i am assuming you are stating "main ubuntu 14.04 works fine live"
<xubuntu821> I am chatting via the "Try Ubuntu" IRC right now. Couldn't get Xubuntu to get past that black screen with blinking cursor, in either 13.10 or 14.04 LTS Desktop x64 versions.
<holstein> xubuntu821: ok.. so, that doesnt add up, then, does it? since they are the same kernels?
<holstein> xubuntu821: so, if you havent checked the md5 sum of the iso, i start there.. then, i try the integrity check on the DVD
<holstein> xubuntu821: you can try nomodeset, though, as i said, you shouldnt need it, assuming youa re using the same versions.. 14.04.. 14.04 is 14.04.. running unity or xfce, or whatever.. its all ubuntu
<xubuntu821> I have no idea! I'm just trying to move from Windows 7 x64 to Linux, as am tired of Windows problems.
<holstein> well, i say, since you are new, just go with what works.. its easy to switch desktop environments
<xubuntu821> Have Windows 7 x64 already installed on system & going to add Linux OS, so I can learn to use it & hopefully transfer data from Win7 to Linux before giving Win7 the axe.
<xubuntu821> One other quick question... any idea how to get my email messages out of Microsoft's Live 2012 mail program & into a Linux email program?
<holstein> xubuntu821: export.. usually, i'll try to import, on the windows box, to thunderbird
<holstein> xubuntu821: if there is a path to outlook, you can go to outlook, then to thunderbird, then you are good.. windows to linux in thunderbird
<xubuntu821> Microsoft did something with the 2012 version of Live, and it only offers to export to Outlook. Does Outlook have to be installed? That's more $
<holstein> xubuntu821: i have no idea.. but nothing about linux is preventing them from allowing you to export or import anything
<holstein> xubuntu821: if you can get to outlook, i can see a path..
<xubuntu821> Alright, I'll try to export to Outlook (even though it ain't installed) and see if export works. thanks for all your help. Oh, how do I end this chat, so I can get back to Linux OS & do Ubuntu install?
<holstein>  /exit or /quit ?
<holstein> probably just close whatever client you are using..
<xubuntu821> Thanks again, holstein! have a wonderful day! Will install Ubuntu, now!
<holstein> xubuntu821: cheers
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> anybody here?
<holstein> ilhami: yes... just ask if you have a question
<ilhami> how can I watch videos with xubuntu? it seems pretty slow when it comes to videos.. or is it just my PC?
<ilhami> it is lagging a lot
<ilhami> is there something I can download or install?
<holstein> i jusst watch them.. if you are talking about , specifically some type of video, like flash video, or something else, we can talk about that
<ilhami> Videos from youtube e.g.
<holstein> ilhami: flash is not supporting linux right now.. there is a more current version available to chrome that can be used with linux in chrome or chromium
<ilhami> I know xubuntu is lightweight and all that..
<holstein> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> ilhami: this has nothing to do with linux, or xubuntu
<holstein> ilhami: its all about the content, and the flash software
#xubuntu 2014-06-25
<ilhami> now I can watch videos on youtube :D
<holstein> ilhami: i am literally watching youtube in xfce on 14.04 right this minute.. but i do so, usig the most recent flash software
<ilhami> it didnt work before :D
<holstein> ilhami: what didnt work for you? frien?
<holstein> friend*
<holstein> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<holstein> you can either install chrome, or install and use chromium and add the package above.. sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<holstein> or, try opting into html5 https://www.youtube.com/html5
<holstein> you can use https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ to reference factually which version you are using
<ironhoof> We tried installing the xubuntu-desktop package on a previous install, know thats not the most preferable method, but anyway in the login screen, we got no access to xfce to login to it
<ironhoof> Is there a way to get it to show up?
<holstein> ironhoof: yes..
<holstein> ironhoof: did you "try", or have you actually in some way installed xfce?
<ironhoof> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ironhoof> that way exactly its in
<holstein> ironhoof: and im assuming you had ubuntu? main ubuntu? 14.04?
<ironhoof> kubuntu actually
<holstein> so, in main ubuntu, in the login screen, when you are out at the login, at boot.. where you choose or enter your name, you see a little ubuntu sign, where you can click and select xfce or ubuntu
<ironhoof> k one sec, i thought it was under the gear icon..
<holstein> ironhoof: should be as easy as, in a terminal, running sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm .. something like http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/how-to-switch-between-gdm-lightdm-or.html to get lightdm.. if you want
<holstein> ironhoof: i dont use kdm, but kde kubuntu would be.. it'll be a matter of finding xfce/xubuntu where kdm lists the sessions.. or, switch to lightdm
<ironhoof> ok, yea we got that lightdm by default it seems, im not too familiar ith that yet* First install i seen it on
<ironhoof> ok, okay gdm worked!, excellent, thanks a bunch!
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> I really need help
<peyam> I installed xubuntu 14.04 on my thinkpad e330
<peyam> Everytime i start it it shows no panel. Only mouse is shown and cant right click
<peyam> I dont know where this issue is from
<peyam> Appritiate any help
<holstein> peyam: i woudl try the guest account
<peyam> And?
<peyam> I have many thing in my home folder. Will they be accesable from the guest acount?
<holstein> peyam: if things are OK in the guest account, that tells me its likely any issue with my user config.. if not, its likely a larger system issue
<peyam> Im one week behind my project becouse of this. :(
<holstein> peyam: i doubt that
<peyam> Holstein. It suspect two things. One is tlp power management and second is the librarys i downloaded to make android emulator work
<peyam> Installed*
<holstein> peyam: ok. sounds like a great troubleshooting plan.. how abot the guest account?
<peyam> I dont know yet. The pc is shutted down. I put everything in my dropbox so i can install xubuntu again
<peyam> And one more thing . Can bleachbit make troubles? I use it alot
<holstein> ok. then, i'll leave you to it and stop wasting time with troubleshooting ideas
<holstein> peyam: do you add a ppa for it?
<peyam> No
<peyam> I did install it from usc
<holstein> then, if its not officially supported, and can break things...
<holstein> im not saying its causing issues. im just saying, i dont use it.. and my system is OK
<peyam> Ubuntu software center =usc.  Sorry im on my mobile
<peyam> I will do a clean install and return to this channel later
<peyam> Holstein. I have ocd and want my system as clean as possible :(
<holstein> peyam: xubuntu, nor anyone  is preventing that
<peyam> Do u recommend not using it?
<holstein> peyam: i would have a frozen system in that case.. or just run it live.. and not even have one..
<peyam> Its so difficult for me. :(
<holstein> peyam: no.. im recommending that you have a clean system
<peyam> But is bleachbit a good thing?
<holstein> lots of folks consider functional to be "clean"... or at least sleek
<holstein> peyam: "good" is a matter of opinion
<peyam> You are so political
<peyam> What is enough clean in ur oponion?
<holstein> peyam: thats just a fact, friend... if you want what bleachbit doest, you'll need it
<peyam> Hmm true
<holstein> i just dont do "dirty" things..
<peyam> Hmm
<peyam> I will do a clean install. Thanks
<xubuntu365> just  Testing mobile access
<xubuntu365> quit
<xnikos> hi,I have problem getting xubuntu 14.04 to boot. could anyone help?
<sveta> xnikos, if you ask
<sveta> how far does it get
<xnikos> My system is a laptop with  Intel Pentium M processor 1.30GHz - 2Gb RAM.I first tried the live CD,which worked just fine,so then I installed xubuntu alongside with Win 7,giving 10gb for the new partition to the installation.I had to use the "forcepae" command since my kernel propably is not pae-enabled.The installation process went just fine,but after reboot I get: error: no such partition. Entering rescue mode... grub rescue>
<xnikos> Offcourse I had to restore the old mbr to boot into win7. Through live CDs,the partition(ext4) looks OK.
<xnikos> maybe this helps: paste.ubuntu.com/7630007/
<poeticrpm> xnikos, ill have to look through your pastebin, but did you verify the partition UUID is the same as whats listed in grub.cfg and fstab?
<xnikos> No,where are these files?I even run boot-repair with no results.
<poeticrpm> xnikos: do you have multiple drives hooked up when you boot?
<poeticrpm> it looks right to me
<xnikos> No,just one drive,two partitions
<poeticrpm> grub is pointing to hd0,msdos5, and xubu is installed on /dev/sda5, which is the same. UUIDs match. This is a grub error- its not that Xubuntu wont boot- its that grub isnt even finding the Xubuntu partition
<poeticrpm> xnikos, are you in a live environment now?
<xnikos> Yes I can understand this.few years ago I had ubuntu with XP and worked fine.
<xnikos> NO I'm in win7
<poeticrpm> xnikos: hmmm.. that makes things harder since you cant chroot and you cant use stuff like fdisk, blkid, etc
<elfy> xnikos: have you tried reinstalling grub in live session?
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<poeticrpm> xnikos: your problem likely has to do with the hd0,msdos5 part- the UUIDs match, so likely what was /dev/sda5 on the livecd is something else on the actual hard drive
<poeticrpm> elfy: its been a long long LONG time since Ive seen you around. I am otherwise known as GSF1200S
<elfy> hi :)
<poeticrpm> whats up :) Its only been like 4-5 years lol
<elfy> good to see you :)
<poeticrpm> likewise
<xnikos> I can come back in 5 minutes from puppy linux  cd or from liveCD xubuntu,which worked fine
<xnikos> would that help?
<poeticrpm> xubuntu cd would be preferable.
<poeticrpm> then you can follow the guide above to chroot in and use grub to generate a new grub,cfg
<xnikos> ok give me 2 minutes
<poeticrpm> ping me and Ill give you the link again
<meek_geek> hi
<poeticrpm> hi meek_geek
<poeticrpm> xnikos: you on Xubuntu live cd?
<xnikos> yes
<poeticrpm> ok, open a terminal and run this:
<poeticrpm> sudo fdisk -l
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, sup
<poeticrpm> then copy the results to a pastebin and give me the link
<meek_geek> How can i utilize extra ram to speed up the system ?
<poeticrpm> meek_geek, linux is already great with ram. It should utilize it well by default
<poeticrpm> meek_geek: you can check out swapiness
<meek_geek> the real problem is my APU
<meek_geek> its ancient and low powered
<meek_geek> ready to die
<poeticrpm> meek_geek, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness
<xnikos> http://pastebin.com/PDkvrby3
<poeticrpm> if you set swappiness to 0, linux will only use disk when the computer is near out of ram
<poeticrpm> xnikos: run the following commands:
<meek_geek> Oh
<poeticrpm> mkdir /mnt/xubuntu
<meek_geek> I don't have a swap partition
<poeticrpm> mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/xubuntu
<poeticrpm> (xnikos: run these as root)
<xnikos> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/mnt/xubuntu’: Permission denied
<poeticrpm> xnikos: you need to run these as root
<poeticrpm> so do this:
<poeticrpm> sudo mkdir /mnt/xubuntu
<poeticrpm> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/xubuntu
<poeticrpm> then do:
<poeticrpm> sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/xubuntu/proc
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, if i set it to 0 then i need to reset ?
<xnikos> mount: mount point /mnt/xubuntu does not exist
<poeticrpm> sudo mount --rbind /sys /mnt/xubuntu/sys
<poeticrpm> xnikos: you need to create a directory as root. did you put sudo in front
<xnikos> no
<poeticrpm> meek_geek, im not sure as I dont change swappiness myself. A reboot should definitely take the new value into account
<poeticrpm> xnikos: forget the above, run the following commands I write in order
<poeticrpm> sudo mkdir /mnt/xubuntu
<poeticrpm> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/xubuntu
<poeticrpm> sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/xubuntu/proc
<poeticrpm> sudo mount --rbind /sys /mnt/xubuntu/sys
<poeticrpm> sudo mount --rbind /dev /mnt/xubuntu/dev
<poeticrpm> sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/xubuntu/etc/resolv.conf
<poeticrpm> sudo chroot /mnt/xubuntu /bin/bash
<poeticrpm> source /etc/profile
<poeticrpm> let me know when you got those done :)
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, but my swap is always at 0 percent
<meek_geek> anyways
<meek_geek> how would it help ?
<poeticrpm> meek_geek: it wouldnt really unless you started using a lot of things (it would then keep using memory until it runs out as opposed to using swap, which is slow)
<poeticrpm> meek_geek: how much ram do you have, what proc does the computer have, and what is your hard drive / ssd?
<xnikos> http://pastebin.com/HEVgx5kC
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, I have 6 gigs ram on 1ghz dual core APU, only 20 percent ram is used with all my application used at a given time
<xnikos> http://pastebin.com/HEVgx5kC
<meek_geek> i use a HDD 5400
<poeticrpm> meek_geek: im sorry man. This is what happens when I do two things at once. Worst multitasker ever. If you dont have a swap partition, then swappiness has no effect. sorry for wasting your time
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, no problem dont be sorry at all thanks for even reading and replying
<poeticrpm> meek_geek: the only other thing I know of is to change the task scheduler by compiling your own kernel, but thats a waste too since you have a HDD. Thats usually only benefiical when you use an SSD
<poeticrpm> xnikos: run the following commands:
<poeticrpm> sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<poeticrpm> crap
<poeticrpm> scratch that
<poeticrpm> dont run that- you dont need sudo
<poeticrpm> run the following:
<poeticrpm> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<poeticrpm> update-grub
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, ok a low powered APU on a netbook how much would a SSD benefit me ?
<poeticrpm> then give me a pastebin of what it says xnikos
<poeticrpm> meek_geek: going from a 5400rpm to an SSD drive would be night and day. Way faster in every way
<poeticrpm> meek_geek: this is due mainly to seek time. A hard drive is slow in that it takes time for the head to move to the right position and then has to wait for the disk to spin around to where the head is (where the data is contained on the platter)
<poeticrpm> an ssd drive removes this wait
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, If i buy one for my laptop can I assemble it in a future desktop build as my laptop would prolly die in a yrs as its already half-dead system, i run a laptop without screen with an external display lol
<poeticrpm> meek_geek: yes, depending on what ssd drive and what motherboard the new system has
<xnikos> http://pastebin.com/FAtVQ9vj
<poeticrpm> meek_geek: you need to find out if your current netbook has a SATA hard drive
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, it has
<poeticrpm> and you need to make sure the SSD drive is backwards compatible with sata 2 or sata 1 (they usually are but make sure)
<poeticrpm> meek_geek: you want a sata 3 capable SSD drive that is backwards compatible enough to work in your netbook. Then you can just pull the SSD, wipe, and put in your new system
<meek_geek> ya
<poeticrpm> xnikos: looking
<meek_geek> ok
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, any value for money SSD that you recommend ?
<poeticrpm> xnikos: the only crappy thing is that I dont see windows mentioned. You can try rebooting and Xubuntu might work, but you would have to do whatever you did before to get windows working again. Im not sure why it doesnt see your windows install.
<poeticrpm> meek_geek: to be honest, I havent been in the market for 2 years since I bought my SSD drive, and it changes so fast that what I know model wise is already obsolete
<poeticrpm> meek_geek: heard some guy talking today about an intel-730 ssd drive, but im not sure it would even work with the motherboard in your netbook
<poeticrpm> meek_geek: before dropping the cash, I would ask in toms hardware forum giving them the SSDs youre considering and the make/model of your netbook
<poeticrpm> xnikos: it appears to have worked, but I dont see why the install CD wouldnt manage the same result. Be prepared for it not to work. It doesnt really make sense since the UUIDs and /dev labels match
<poeticrpm> it should have worked
<poeticrpm> if you want to try, ill wait until I hear from you xnikos
<meek_geek> ok I would do that
<poeticrpm> meek_geek: yeah man, thats the best I can do on the SSD without tons of research that you might be better suited to do :)
<xnikos> ok I'll try it,thank you so much
<poeticrpm> xnikos: you coming back?
<poeticrpm> ill be around if so
<xnikos> yes,I'll come back one way or another
<poeticrpm> alright
<poeticrpm> c u then
<ochosi> what would be a good (or: the best) way to install chrome in 14.04?#
<poeticrpm> whats wrong with chromium?
<poeticrpm> ochosi ^
<ochosi> it seems a bit buggy in 14.04, and since i never tried chrome on linux, i'm considering it now
<poeticrpm> ochosi: you can try this link: http://www.howopensource.com/2011/10/install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-11-10-11-04-10-10-10-04/
<poeticrpm> it seems to have a google addy for the repo
<poeticrpm> I will never be able to understand why anyone likes google chrome :P
<poeticrpm> hopeless firefox nut I guess
<ochosi> wow, that guide is from 2011 :)
<ochosi> it's less about googling for an answer, i did that myself, was just wondering whether there are chrome users here who wanted to share their personal approach
<ochosi> thanks anyhow, poeticrpm
<poeticrpm> ochosi: yeah sorry, firefox guy here :P PPAs are usually how to get things that arent in repos. Good luck :)
<poeticrpm> I kind of dont like the PPA setup. I prefer how Arch does it with its AUR
<poeticrpm> xnikos: did it work?
<xnikos> no I get the same: error: no such partition. Entering rescue mode... grub rescue>
<Unit193> ochosi: Download deb, install deb, repos are added.
<xnikos> when I shut down some errors came out,can I send you a photo somehow?
<poeticrpm> xnikos: ??? I dont see why then. Best bet is to post on the forums and someone smarter than me can help you. Make sure to include your grub.cfg and the results from sudo fdisk -l
<poeticrpm> xnikos: gonna be pretty hard to do that
<poeticrpm> I looked at your grub.cfg and fdisk printout- everything seemed right. The only thing I can think of is that somehow your partition order changes when you boot off disk vs livecd
<poeticrpm> but you only have 1 disk, so that shouldnt happen
<xnikos> unmounting temporary filesystems.....fail
<xnikos> unmounting local  filesystems.....fail
<poeticrpm> thats when shutting down from the livecd right?
<xnikos> yes right
<poeticrpm> dont worry about that
<xnikos> can it be a "PAE"thing
<poeticrpm> Your best bet is to post in the Ubuntu forums. Include the livecd results of sudo fdisk -l and your grub.cfg
<poeticrpm> xnikos: I dont think so- your error is basically saying grub cant find the specified partition. That is to say, its not even getting to try and load the kernel since it cant find the partition the kernel is installed on. This is a grub problem
<xnikos> OK,thank you so much
<poeticrpm> usually that means that the UUIDs are wrong or the hd0,msdos5 part is wrong, but at least according to the fdisk output you gave and whats in grub.cfg, its right.
<poeticrpm> and then we tried reinstalling grub to the mbr and we tried updating grub with dev and sys bound to the chroot- should have fixed whatever I missed. Yet, you still have the same problem. Im afraid this is something the forums will have to sort
<poeticrpm> xnikos: sorry I couldnt help
<xnikos> OK,I'll look to ubuntu forums too,thank you so much again!
<poeticrpm> np
<akis> hi all. although 12.04 can recognize my onboard wireless card fo my lenovo netbook and works properly for years, live 14.04 cannot find the same card. any idea on this issue?
<akis> hi all. although 12.04 can recognize my onboard wireless card fo my lenovo netbook and works properly for years, live 14.04 cannot find the same card. any idea on this issue?
<baizon> akis: yes, use the oss drivers :)
<baizon> fixed the problem for me
<baizon> akis: http://itsfoss.itsfoss.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Additional-Drivers-For-Ubuntu-13.04.jpeg
<baizon> it has to look like this
<akis> baizon: why does this happen?
<baizon> akis: no support driver driver vendors
<baizon> hmm, i ment... no/bad support from driver vendros
<baizon> sorry for misspell :(
<akis> baizon: yea, but it was supproted on 12.04!
<baizon> akis: yes, because 12.04 uses the older ones :)
<akis> baizon: sure, but they were supposed to include older ones on new version. anyway, do i have to choose broadcom 802.11 wireless driver to make my card work?
<baizon> akis: same as on the screenshot
<baizon> akis: no, because they are supported by the wifi vendor, and if he doesnt include older ones (because of stability etc.) ubuntu cant do it either because the are close sourced
<akis> baizon: on screnshot there is this option but it has been choosed the "do not use this device" option!\
<baizon> akis: yes do not use it
<baizon> then the oss driver will be used
<akis> baizon: ok. developers know better!
<baizon> it depends :)
<baizon> change driver, reboot and it should work :)
<akis> baizon: nooo!. i have to use it! i check it and the system load something on background and now the wifi works!
<baizon> ?
<akis> baizon: i am in live option. any way you helped me so much. i found the solution for this issue and now i know what to do when i will install the new OS.
<baizon> ok :)
<baizon> and what is the solution?
<akis> baizon: the solution as fas i understood is to choose the alternative driver, isn't it?
<baizon> yes it is
<baizon> ah, so my solution worked?
<akis> yep. do you think the same will happen with lubuntu 14.04 as the core is the same? i am asking you because i didn't decide if i will proceed with xubuntu or lubuntu.
<baizon> yes i think so
<baizon> well, I'm pretty sure the solution will be the same :)
<akis> i have the same opinion.
<akis> my ram is just 1gb so maybe i will switch form xubuntu 12.04 to a clean installation of lubuntu 14.04. but i didin't decide yet as i have to customize my system from the begining
<baizon> it depends which system you like more :)
<baizon> test both and choose then
<cfhowlett> akis note the lubuntu is optimized for older / lower spec hardware
<akis> xubuntu is a beauty. but i think that lubuntu 14.04 is a new star. minimal, fast and absolutely customisable
<akis> cfhowlett: sure!
<akis> i am running 14.04 from a usb right know and it works perfectly.
<baizon> like any *ubuntu system :P
<akis> i have now open firefox, abiword, gnumeric and thunar and the system uses only 350 mb from my total 1 gb. so why do i have to consider about lubuntu?
<Guido1> I have a question about setting up my new laptop. i heard that it is better not to charge the laptop for 100 %, but 90 or 95. how can i set it up in xubuntu that it only charges until than and gives a notification?
<baizon> Guido1: write a simple script?
<Guido1> baizon: i don't know how to do that
<Guido1> baizon: and i would expect that there is a setting for it. I found one where i can determine at which point the battery is seen as empty, but not full. maybe another energy menager?
<xubuntu764> hello
<xubuntu764> I want to change an icon in the settings menu
<xubuntu764> but I am not sure where those icons are located
<baizon> xubuntu764: /usr/share/icons
<xubuntu764> i checked all subfolders in /usr/share/icons
<xubuntu764> but the icons for the settings menu aren't in there :c
<Guido1> baizon: how can i write a script and how does it have to look?
<baizon> Guido1: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<Pici> #bash is helpful too
<baizon> indeed, thank you pi
<baizon> *Pici
<Crashed> Guys..
<Crashed> May I ask ... anyone a question?
<GridCube> !anyone
<holstein> Crashed: sure.. just ask.. with as much detail as possible
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Crashed> Ok.
<Crashed> So I'm at the moment using Xubuntu 14.04 and before that 12.04, I was a little disappointed that the brightness (and something else) control on the desktop wallpaper are gone, is there a way to get it back?
<Crashed> I must note that there is an option to change the brightness of your background was in Xubuntu 12.04 in the desktop settings, there is no such option in 14.04.
<holstein> Crashed: well, one can always edit the image.. the wallpaper image, and in up with whatever one likes, as far as brightness..
<holstein> Crashed: sometimes, support for the desktop brightness controls can be related to graphics driver support.. sometiems, they can be mapped to different keys than one expects..
<holstein> Crashed: are you specifically talking about the editing of the wallpaper only?
<Crashed> Yes, but only with the desktop settings in 12.04.
<Crashed> I havn't installed my graphics driver yet, so I'll come back later to see if there is any change.
<Crashed> ( I'm on fresh install, only /home was as it was. )
<Crashed> I'm back, Installed nvidia drivers and it had no diffrence, the question was: How do I get brightness and Saturation controls back that were in Xubuntu 12.04 setting => desktop. I'm on Xubuntu 14.04.
<holstein> Crashed: correct.. and i asked for clarification.. the drivers do not control that at all
<holstein> Crashed: you can open the wallpaper image in an image editor and edit it as you please.. and set it as the wallpaper
<Crashed> Need more clarification?
<Crashed> oh.
<Crashed> Do you may know why those controls were removed?
<holstein> Crashed: likely from upstream
<Crashed> holstein: Is there a way to get it back those image modification controls back on 14.04?
<meek_geek> hi
<meek_geek> hi
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<meek_geek> !hi
<meek_geek> oh?
<meek_geek> GridCube, do you know how to remove ubuntu software center from Xubuntu?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-software-center
<meek_geek> GridCube, would it remove it completely ?
<GridCube> what do you mean completely¿
<GridCube> it will remove the program usc that is a front end for apt-get
<GridCube> you will not remove apt-get
<meek_geek> ok
<GridCube> that would be silly and dangerous
<meek_geek> this is what i want
<meek_geek> I want to remove the front end only
<meek_geek> but i kinda like it too
<GridCube> but anyway read before saying y to the Y/n question
<meek_geek> ok
<meek_geek> I am not removing it right away
<GridCube> k
<GridCube> good luck
<meek_geek> xubuntu updates a lot more than Debian
<meek_geek> i see an update coming every now and then
<Unit193> Erm, as a user with both, nope.
<meek_geek> what?
<Guido1> Is there an enery manager which allows to set up until how much the battery of a laptop is charged, because i herad that it is better not to charge 100%
<deshipu> Guido1: you "herad" wrong
<deshipu> Guido1: you chould always charge to 100%, just discharge it once in a while
<Guido1> deshipu: heard only until 90 or 95 percent to increase the battery liftime
<deshipu> Guido1: if that was true, they would just put 10% larger batteries in there
<deshipu> Guido1: the problem is that battery capacity gets lower when it stays charged for a long time -- because some of the chemical reactions become irreversible, it's called the "memory effect"
<deshipu> Guido1: charging it to 90% won't help
<deshipu> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_effect
<Guido1> deshipu: I also heard from a windows user that windows sggestit only to charge until 90 or 50 %.  How often should I empty the battery?
<Guido1> i hearde that the memory effect is much lower nowedays
<deshipu> yeah, also the batteries have some electronics inside of them that manage the power internally
<deshipu> best ask your vendor's support for specific guidelines for your model
<Guido1> deshipu: okee, than i will have to ask lenovo (thinkpad)
<Guido1> deshipu: http://support.lenovo.com/en_NL/diagnose-and-fix/detail.page?DocID=HT078208
<minos__1> hello, I'm running 14.04 with OpenVPN version 2.3.2 which is aparently vulnerable to heartbleed, my openssl is patched, am I at risk?
<Guido1> deshipu: so apparantly lenovo suggest not to charge until 100%
<Guido1> deshipu: but i don't get the idea behind it. expecialy the hig percentage at which it should start regarging
<mx0r> Guido1: try it with TLP, you can exactly set the charging range, uncharging, and optimize your battery lifetime. i've set my thinkpad to max capacity of 95% and an "automatic" uncharging to 50%. no problems with the battery lifetime so far..
<mx0r> Guido1: http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html
<mx0r> Guido1: btw. I have a x220
<Guido1> mx0r: I'm waiting for my E540 to arrive
<mx0r> Guido1: well, nice :-)
<mx0r> Guido1: i don't like the keyboard on the new models...I've started with an T41, best notebook keyboard ever made :)
<Guido1> mx0r: thanks for the information. Do you know something about the technikal background of the limits? Why is it not gut to charge until 100% and why is the value for starting a recharge so high?
<Guido1> mx0r: I hope that I will not have to many problems with the keyboards. right now I'm using a qwertz as a qwerty ... Sadly I do not have a lot of money to spend
<mx0r> Guido1: i don't know exactly the reason. Some say it's important to have a constant cycle between 95% and 10%, some say it's only important not to charge full and uncharge it completely every few days, some say don't care. I really don't know. With my settings I have no bad side effects so far. My bat. is now 1,5 years old and it's lifetime is about 4h. But i have replaced the hdd with an ssd. I guess the liftime increased about 45min...
<mx0r> Guido1: also I heard that the integrated electronics reduce the memory effekt and so it doesen't matter how full or often you charge the bat
<Guido1> mx0r: i still have the standard drive - normal 500 GB, because SSD was only 150 or so. The battery should last more than 6 hours under perfect conditions. My last laptop is from the time where you could buy vista and XP. Sinds some years the bttery is dead (it's a terra ...)
<Guido1> mx0r: if I look at the link from lenovo it still metters how often you charge
<mx0r> Guido1: that's about 5-6 years ago right? Think the new batteries have some improvements...OK, if the manufacturer recommends a charging value, you have to follow that or test and make your own experience ;)
<Guido1> mx0r: hope that there is some improvement. yes, but a range from 40 - 50 (10 % difference), 85 - 90 or 96 - 100 seams to mee a bit contradictive to vew charges
<Guido1> mx0r: The main enemies of battery longevity are age, the number of charge cycles, amount of time at full charge, and high temperature. (http://support.lenovo.com/en_NL/diagnose-and-fix/detail.page?DocID=HT078208)
<mx0r> Guido1: anyway, than you can set these values in your tlp config and let tlp do the rest
<mx0r> Guido1: i think i have to check the recommendations for my bat./notebook as well and change my charging values. Maybe I can get some improvements on bat life
<Guido1> mx0r: in regard to the carging cyckes i would say: 10 - 50 % or 10 - 90 % or so. I think your idea is quite in the midel.
<mx0r> Guido1: as I said. There are so much opinions on this theme, I think you have to find a setting that fit's your needs
<Guido1> mx0r: maybe it has to do with the idea that you always have sufficent energy for some time. So if I set the value to 10% it can be that i have to go away with only 10% ...
<mx0r> Guido1: that's true. For example I spent the almost the whole day in the office. The notebook stays in the docking station and has at least min. 50% battery
<mx0r> Guido1: i have to go now, have a lot of fun with your new 540 and good luck finding the right charging values ;) bye!
<Guido1> mx0r: thanks, you too
<Guido1> expected delivery day is monday, but than I want to be able to set it up compleatly (partitions, configurations, programs etc.)
<Guido1> so I'm also still wondering if there is an speed and energy advantage by putting a linux partition on a logical or primary partition and in the beginning of the dist or midle / end
<Guido1> mx0r: PS: I also heard that you should take the battery out, if it is conected to the cable
<soman> Is it possible to disable flat style in clearlooks theme? Xubuntu 12.04
<holstein> i would just get another theme that is not flat that looks simliar
<soman> holstein: can you name any like that?
<holstein> soman: there are many.. i havent personallyl looked for one...
<Alpha-Omega> hey guys, which compositor does Xubuntu use?
<Alpha-Omega> If I wanted to remove the package for it because I replaced it with Compiz, which package would that be?
<esph> Anybody know how Xubuntu 14.04 will partition my SSD (240GB, no HDD) if I use the default install options? Are the defaults good enough, or should I consider partitioning on my own?
<holstein> 240GB, no hdd?
<holstein> whats that mean? no hdd?
<esph> yeah
<esph> I mean, that's exactly what I wrote :P
<esph> Just because people often have both SSD and HDD
<holstein> esph: ok.. thanks.. would you mind to further clarify? you mean, no hard drive, but, the solid state hard drive? just the one?
<holstein> esph: you can run the partitioner and see what it will propose.. the defaults are "fine".. though, lots of folks like to have a seperate /home
<esph> I've wondered about that too; are there still benefits for having a separate /home partition for an SSD?
<holstein> esph: just the one.. it being seperate
<esph> hmm, ok
<esph> Also, I've read a bit about over-provisioning. Is that still important these days?
<holstein> esph: whats that mean? the system saves configuration for applications there. in your users home.. for instance, firefox bookmarks.. if you have a seperate home, you can keep that /home in place when reinstalling, and the firefox on the new system would display the bookmarkds..
<holstein> bookmarks*
<holstein> there is little performane increace to seperate partitions on the same drive.. but, with an ssd, you are not worried with that
<holstein> esph: over-provisioning?
<esph> holstein: it means leaving some unallocated space on the SSD for long-term performance reasons.
<holstein> esph: i dont have an ssd.. if i did, i would still likely just do the defaults..
<esph> holstein: alright. One last question: how big should my / partition be (everything but /home) for Xubuntu?
<holstein> esph: depends.. i just go with the default typically
<esph> So the default install options include /home as a separate partition?
<holstein> esph: no.. the default is all in one partition... you would get 2 partitions, 1 swap and the rest of the system in one big partition
<esph> hmm, ok. Don't really want swap since I've got loads of ram, so I'll probably do a custom one.
<esph> holstein: thanks
<holstein> lots of folks dont do swap on ssd
<esph> yeah
<esph> also that
<s4va> could anybody help me with cpu fan control on laptop hp4510s?
#xubuntu 2014-06-26
<alazare619_2> on 14.04 how do i disable screensaver while fullscreen on apps?
<alazare619_2> particularly just vlc
<poeticrpm> alazare619_2, launch vlc with --disable-screensaver
<poeticrpm> alazare619_2, it can be a bit of a mess. I get rid of all screensaver stuff and just let xset control when my screen blanks (default 600 seconds or 10 minutes). By launching vlc with --disable-screensaver, it will inhibit xset from blanking the screen
<CyborgCygnus> Did the Log Out/Power Button change recently? When I used to presh my towers on/off button it would bring up a menu asking me what I wanted to do (Shutdown, switch user, log out, armageddon) same as with the power button in the whisker menu, now it just logs out
<xubuntu187> hello
<xubuntu187> anyone can help me?
<xubuntu187> i installed xubuntu  14.04 and the wifi takes like 5 to ten minutes to get connected...if i check my connections, no seting appear
<poeticrpm> xubuntu187, what is the connection you are trying to connect to?
<xubuntu890> hello everyone. I am trying to setup a new xubuntu 14.04 installation on an old laptop needing fixing
<xubuntu890> I have a very annoying issue I cannot seem to solve. The volum seems to maximize automatically
<xubuntu890> and keeps a notification on the notification area always active. When I try to minimize the volume it goes up again. I tried to search for other people having similar problems but no good
<xubuntu890> any idea?
<matt_symes> Is there any known bug at the moment with changing the wallpaper in xubuntu ? I can't for the life of me change it, using either xsetting-manager or manually using xconf-query.
<GridCube> matt_symes, there be many bugs relating wallpapers on xfce lately yes
<matt_symes> ty GridCube. Any workarounds for them or other solutions ? What about variety as i've never used it ? Is that a reasonable alternative ?
<GridCube> i use variety as my main wallpaper manager it is working perfectly now after it was modified to workaround the new wallpaper methods on xfce4.11
<GridCube> setting wallpaper from thunar and the desktop manager should work tho
<Bagira79> Hi all!
<Bagira79> I need some help. I just installed the latest lts xubuntu on my pc (graphics card: Geforce4...), and it didn't work well, especially the graphics...
<Bagira79> I put back the old lts version, so I lost all of my settings, favourites etc... The Hungarian community doesn't talk to me. I'm fed up.
<Bagira79> Anybody here?
<matt_symes> ty GridCube. I will look at variety
<CafeSouthside> Anyone online?
<deshipu> no, we are all offline
<deshipu> just ask your question and if somebody knows, they will answer
<baizon> !ask | CafeSouthside
<ubottu> CafeSouthside: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CafeSouthside> I just tried installing Ubuntu 14.04 onto an older piece of hardware and am unable to load the desktop. I'm presented with the terminal and am able to log-in with my credentials but startx does not work - I just get an error.
<deshipu> did you try reading the error?
<CafeSouthside> There's a couple of pages of error.
<CafeSouthside> I get "E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xterm/xterm_297-1ubuntu1_i386.deb "
<deshipu> when you type 'startx'?
<GridCube> CafeSouthside, from the terminal access you have check that you have xubuntu-desktop installed
<deshipu> CafeSouthside: that's not right
<GridCube> do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<deshipu> CafeSouthside: that error is from apt-get
<deshipu> startx should not call apt-get
<CafeSouthside> Just tried sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. Now it's doing a scroll of errors again
<CafeSouthside> Same thing happens when I apt-get update
<GridCube> CafeSouthside, what did apt-get update said?
<baizon> CafeSouthside: you have no internet connection
<CafeSouthside> Wifi wont work?
<GridCube> from a terminal, without asking passwords
<GridCube> no, i assume it wont just work
<CafeSouthside> Makes sense. I thought that was the issue yesterday, but I'll try a hard-line router connect.
<GridCube> CafeSouthside, though there is probably ways to use nm-cli to connect to a wifi from a terminal
<GridCube> i have no idea how, but im pretty sure it can be done
<CafeSouthside> I know it can be done with unsecured connections, but I've never been successful with WP2 encrypted ones
<GridCube> CafeSouthside, http://askubuntu.com/questions/16584/how-to-connect-and-disconnect-to-a-network-manually-in-terminal
<DomiX> hi
<Hedgework> Greetings
<DomiX> when watching video from video the screen goes off after 10 minutes (vlc is configured to disable screesaver), I found several thread which sugest caffeine, is there a real fix on xubuntu 14.04 ?
<DomiX> from dvd
<xubuntu350> can someone direct me to a site with instructions for installing open office?
<Hedgework> xubuntu350: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice"
<Hedgework> done
<xubuntu350> thanks
<Hedgework> no problem
<Felijo> Hi, I'd like advice on how to install xubuntu FROM a flash drive (Not TO a flash drive)
<bekks> Felijo: The same way as from every other medium.
<Felijo> Okay, but how do I make the flash drive bootable?
<Felijo> And after that, can I just copy the files over? I'm running Linux Mint right now btw
<Hedgework> Felijo: You can mount the image and run the disk setup script found there...or you can be lazy like me and just dd the iso to your flash drive
<Hedgework> If you don't know what you are doing, the former is probably easier.
<Felijo> Okay, I'll try that. Thanks
<Hedgework> np
<meek_geek> how r u
<Felijo> So I have the iso mounted and I can see the files, but I'm not sure which one is the disk setup script.
<Hedgework> hold on...I'll grab an image and look
<Felijo> Thank you so much! Don't want you guys to hold my hand but I googled it to no avail.
<Felijo> Hey Hedgework I just got dropped from my wifi so copy and paste your answer if you just entered one. If not take your time, I'm watching the Colbert Report :)
<brasileiro> hi everyone... I can't launch nm-applet, I get Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"... any ideas?
<Felijo> Oh wow, I just realized that in Linux Mint you can simply right click on the iso and there is an option to create bootable cd! Thanks again for your help Hedgework but I think I'm all set!
<ewooy> I'm installing xubuntu, after selecting partitions (custom setup, I preserve previous Home - without formatting, and /srv), and clicking install Installer closes, and spining mouse pops up, nothing happens. What is going on? Is it formatting some disks, or what?
<lapaga> ewooy, just a quick question (no answer) when you say I preserve previous Home - without formatting, and /srv are you giving it a place to install / ?
<ewooy> lapaga, I dont exactly understand what you mean. I'm giving / (root) a place on seperate partition
<lapaga> ewooy, that was my question which I was not sure of
<xubuntu892> I need the quickest way to download and install libreoffice
<xubuntu892> Can someone help me with the quickest way to download and install libreoffie?
#xubuntu 2014-06-27
<brasileiro> I'm trying to watch a video file but it keeps stucking at some parts, and then continues... it's like hiccups hehehe... when I open the System Monitor it shows this waves that occurs at the same time: http://postimg.org/image/hygsywq5j/ any ideas what this might be? I've tried to use smplayer and VLC
<xubuntu866> What is the quickest way to download and install libreoffice?
<brasileiro> xubuntu866, google: http://www.binarytides.com/better-xubuntu-14-04/ | short version: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<xubuntu857> will someone post instructions for downloading and installing libreoffice?
<xubuntu857> will someone post instructions for downloading and installing libreoffice?
<Unit193> You don't need to repeat yourself so quickly.  Just install it from the Software Center.
<Unit193> !libreoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<xubuntu857> Thank you. The repeat wasn't intentional.
<Unit193> Ah, nice.
<brasileiro> guys, I'm having jumps of usage at the CPU1 and CPU4 while watching a video at VLC ou SMPlayer... this is causing the system to shortly slow down, and also echoing the audio... any ideas?? I really don't know what to do... oddly the fan seems to increase its activity at the same time...
<xubuntu290> Hi. I need help with loading Windows Wireless Drive program.
<xubuntu290> I downloaded and installed it from the Software center
<xubuntu290> it shows that it is installed
<xubuntu290> but it's not listed among the programs on my computer
<blinky_> Hi guys, could someone help me enable wifi on boot.  I have to click on the tray icon and enable on each boot.  Coming out of suspend is not an issue just boot.  Once enable I have no further issues just cant figure this out.  Using xUbuntu 14.04
<paolo> blinky_, run nm-connection-editor, then click on your connection and Edit. Finally check that Automatically connect to this network is checked
<blinky_> Tried that, it still doesnt work on boot
<blinky_> paolo any further ideas? Do you also know how to view the amount of time the wifi has been connected to the network?
<sveta> check dmesg
<Other> Hi, could you help me please, I have HP Mini and I have so dark brightness, fn doesnt work and the settings is on 100%.
<blinky_> how do i find out the connect connect time length from dmesg?  I want to know how long the current connection has been made.
<Hedgework> Other: I'm at work at the moment, but if you remind me over the weekend I have a machine at home (not an HP, though) that had a similar problem and figure out how I fixed it.
<sveta> i would ask #ubuntu, networkmanager and dmesg are not xubuntu specific
<sveta> blinky_, ^
<blinky_> ok cheers
<Hedgework> My son's Dell Mini 10 did that when he first loaded xubuntu, and I remember he needed my help to get it to behave, but not what I did.
<Hedgework> Luckily, I usually document my config file changes...usually ;)
<Hedgework> Other: as general suggestions:  check BIOS settings, check ACPI settings, and check that any model or chipset-specific kernel modules are enabled -- those are usually the places this sort of failure comes from.
<Other> Hengework: I'm going to check BIOS thank you, for now
<Hedgework> np
<paolo> blinky_, no further ideas sorry. is it checked or not? if it is, it should connect at boot too.
<Other> Hedgework: I think the BIOS setting is OK, the bightness is high, but if I start linux, is too dark..
<Hedgework> Other: Okay, so next check ACPI settings and/or whether your specific laptop needs specific support in the kernel for a wonky controller or something.
<ironhoof> "I dont seem to be getting kernel updates.., my last kernel version is 3.13.0-24-generic, is this correct?
<bekks> ironhoof: Yes.
<bekks> ironhoof: Thats the latest from trusty-updates.
<bekks> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.30.36 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<bekks> Hmm. Maybe it's not :)
<ironhoof> "Ah, the only reason i asked is because I did get a kernel update on my netbook, and its a trusty too, and ive been kind of looking for them.
<ironhoof> i got headrs... but not kernels
<ironhoof>  uname -a
<ironhoof> Linux ironhoof-sigma 3.13.0-24-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 23:30:00 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ironhoof> and dpkg reveals onl 3.13.0-24-generic, and the 'extra'
<Other> Hedgework: I will trying in terminal - echo X > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness, X = 2 and then 10 and nothink..
<Hedgework> Other: Some laptops' monitors go to really high numbers...have you tried X = 60 or so?
<Other> I'm trying 20, 30, 60, 80, 120..
<Other> Hedgework: I'm trying 20, 30, 60, 80, 120.
<Other> Hedgework: Wait, I find something
<blinky_> does anyone know if xubuntu has a system monitor?
<ironhoof> i did a install linux-image-generic and it found them, is it safe to continue?
<blinky_> paolo: cheers for your help anyway
<Other> Hedgework: OK now It's good. I must shout down. And immediately afther push button to start laptop, I must pusnig fn combination to get higher level brightness and now its fine
<Hedgework> Interesting.
<Hedgework> I'd think there's a more convenient way to handle it, but if you're happy with teh workaround I won't worry about it. :)
<Other> Hedgework: I still couldnt control brightness but I dont need it. Thank you for help :) Bye
<Hedgework> no problem, have a good $localtime
<ironhoof> perhaps somewhere i uninstalled the metapackage.. I don't recall doing so.
<ironhoof> hold nose, and reboots...
<ironhoof> ,worked..
<xubuntu305> How do i activate all repo sources? I can't install libreoffice using apt-get install
<baizon> xubuntu305: whats the error-message?
<xubuntu305> There are a series of lines that say libreoffice... will not be installed.
<xubuntu305> Someone asked if I had activated all repo sources. I have no idea how. I was also asked if I could install it using the software center.
<baizon> well, google for the error msg would be a good start
<xubuntu305> thanks
<David-A> xubuntu305: i i r c libreoffice is in the default repo, and i i r c libreoffice is in dependency conflict with openoffice.
<David-A> xubuntu305: maybe you have openoffice installed? but first find out what the error message says
<xubuntu423> I upgraded to 14.04 after a few days my sound was gone and now the menu on system settings is incomplete items have disappeared I've been in forums looking and searching for answers I cannot connect to the internet using a dongle and no WiFi can be detected Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-29-generic i686) please help
<xubuntu423> i have no sound on my laptop and videos arent playing right system settings disappeared most of it and cant get wifi menu
<xubuntu423> need help how do i fix this please I upgraded to 14.04 after a few days my sound was gone and now the menu on system settings is incomplete items have disappeared I've been in forums looking and searching for answers I cannot connect to the internet using a dongle and no WiFi can be detected Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-29-generic i686) please help
<mal__> Hello! I sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and I see there is some power management packets in there, and was wondering if they are fixing the problems with black screens etc? also, how to know what is being fixed in each pacakge upgrade, in general ? is there a site with a list or... ?
<mal__> thank you
<mal__> or, rephrasing... how to know what are they fixing/changing in the packages that are upgraded when sudo apt-get upgade?
<mal__> thanks
<David-A> xubuntu423: for video playing, have you installed package xubuntu-restricted-extras or something like that?
<xangua> You can see the changes in the update manager window or read apt manual if you prefer it that way
<mal__> update manager window
<mal__> I can't seem to find update manager, sorry
<mal__> I am searching for it
<mal__> maybe a language thing, but translating it does not work neither... could you elaborate on "read apt manual"  please? you mean "man apt" ?
<mal__> thank you
<xubuntu423> I upgraded to 14.04 after a few days my sound was gone and now the menu on system settings is incomplete items have disappeared I've been in forums looking and searching for answers I cannot connect to the internet using a dongle and no WiFi can be detected Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-29-generic i686) please help
<xubuntu423> how do i fix this please help
<elfy> !patience | xubuntu423
<ubottu> xubuntu423: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> mal__: I'm not in Ubuntu right now so not site
<xangua> Not sure about the commands but yes, you can read apt manual to see how to fetch package changes from a terminal if you prefer that way  mal__
<mal__> ok thank you
<elfy> mal__: first - the fix for the 'black screen' is on it's way back to trusty, to read the changelog with apt use apt-get changelog "package"
<mal__> ah thank you elfy, it would be good to have a listing of all package changes to get an overlook
<mal__> overview i mean
<elfy> mal__: I find it easier in a gui like synaptic though :)
<mal__> synaptic shows you that ?
<mal__> from already installed packages ?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> click on 'package' in bottom pane there is screenshot and changelog :)
<mal__> ok thank you, one quick question, how to see xubuntu's actual installed version ?
<elfy> dpkg -l 'packagename'
<mal__> thanks
<mal__> no, sorry, I mean xubuntu's itself
<knome> or 'apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME'
<knome> mal__, 'lsb_release -a'
<mal__> that was it :) thank you
<elfy> knome: thanks - couldn't remember which - was just looking :)
<knome> :)
<knome> np
<mal__> :)
#xubuntu 2014-06-28
<Mountain_R> Hi everyone, everytime I try to lockscreen or blankscreen the monitor just is switched off. I just want it to become blank not switched off completely but I can't fix it can someone help me? I use Xubuntu 14:04LTS 64bit
<baizon> Mountain_R: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452157/how-can-i-lock-my-screen-without-turning-off-the-monitor-xubuntu-14-04
<baizon> Mountain_R: try the option first
<Mountain_R> baizon, thanks
<Mountain_R> baizon, i see this to insert in the terminal:  sudo apt-get remove --purge light-locker && sudo apt-get install xscreensaver       I can see two &, what this means? Do I have separate the 2 commands or I have to copy it as it is?
<baizon> Mountain_R: have tried to set options first on light-locker?
<Mountain_R> yes but it doesn't work
<baizon> ou well, then you can try xscreensaver, yes
<baizon> yes taht are 2 commands, the first one removes light-locker, the second one installs xscreensaver
<Mountain_R> baizon, yes I know they are 2 commands but Do I have to copy the line as it is? Or I have to separate the 2 commands in 2 times?
<baizon> both work
<Mountain_R> ok thanks
<baizon> np
<ktwo> what is the reccommended way to have a keyboard switchting with small logo on the taskbar like on windows ? where i can switch layouts quickly
<ktwo> but i want something nicely integrated if possible not some tool from Kde or gnome
<Mountain_R> baizon, it works great now thanks
<baizon> np
<Mountain_R> one more question: what does it mean on the screensaver...   Cycle after X minutes?
<baizon> Mountain_R: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/man2.html
<Mountain_R> got it thanks again
<xubuntu327> Hi  i have been trying to install xubuntu but when it comes to "configuring bcmwl-kernel-source (i386)" nothing more seems to happen. What is the matter?
<xubuntu327> <xubuntu327> Hi  i have been trying to install xubuntu but when it comes to "configuring bcmwl-kernel-source (i386)" nothing more seems to happen. What is the matter?Please forgive me if i am rude to repose my question!
<keeper_19_86> hi guys, i'd like to edit some startmenu application keywords. For example: When i type "txt" in the starmenus searchbar, i want "mousepad" to be shown. I've tried doing this by changing "Keywords" in the Advanced Section of an Application in the Menu Options (MenuLibre), but it did not have any effect. VLC Media Player has per default the following Keywords "Player;Capture;DVD;Audio;Video;Server;Broadcast;" However most
<keeper_19_86> of these didn't work eighter. Googling didnt help so far. Anybody got a hint for me?
<keeper_19_86> The Menu however does not seem to use the application names only: When i type "file" the "VLC Media Player" is shown...
<keeper_19_86> nobody having an idea?
<knome> afaik, the search looks for titles and descriptions, not keywords
<keeper_19_86> ah thanks, but do you know, where the description is to be found at? So that i can edit it ;-)
<knome> it's probably called "Comment" or sth like that
<keeper_19_86> hmm ... no such Field in MenuLibre ...
<knome> it's the field below the title.
<knome> it has no label
<keeper_19_86> oh crap: Thank you knome! I found the (stealth) field, edited it aaand ... again: not working! But then i realized, that the VLC command below has the option "--started-from-file". That was, why, when i typed "file", vlc was shown. Damn thats bad :(
<keeper_19_86> i really don't get, why this searchbar ignores the line, labled as keywords and i wonder, what purpose this field then has anyway ...
<knome> to organize the launchers into categories.
<knome> i'd imagine there are many keywords many people would not like to be searched
<keeper_19_86> no the organisation in categories is done by the entries in the tab "categories". I'm talking about the keywords-field in the Tab "advanced" (but maybe they are named "tags", i have a localized version)
<keeper_19_86> OK. The description of the Field sas: "Keywords - a list of Strings which may be used in addition to other metadata, to describe this entry. This can be useful e.g. to facilitate searching through entries. The Values are not meant for display and should not be redundant with the Values of Name or GenericName"
<keeper_19_86> does anybody know, what the name of this (default) search "program" in the menu is?
<rafay> Can anyone help me out? I'm trying to install Kindle Comic Converter https://github.com/ciromattia/kcc
<rafay> It only supplies a .tar.gz
<rafay> When I extract it to /usr/local/src/
<rafay> and try to run ./configure
<bekks> enter is not a punctuation sign.
<rafay> I get output "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<rafay> "
<rafay> Sorry about that, I aplogize.
<bekks> So there is no such file in the directory where you are issueing that command.
<rafay> Not true, the folder where I have extracted the contents of the tarball into contaqins 3 python script files and 1 png image. That was all there was in the tarball.
<rafay> Also I made sure to set my terminal to the appropriate directory using cd
<bekks> "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory - is true.
<bekks> ls -lha . will second that.
<rafay> rafay@Rafay-X:/usr/local/src/KindleComicConverter_linux_4.1$ ls -lha
<rafay> total 928K
<rafay> drwxrwxr-x 2 rafay rafay 4.0K Jun 28 16:43 .
<rafay> drwxr-xr-x 3 rafay root  4.0K Jun 28 16:43 ..
<rafay> -rwxrwxr-x 1 rafay rafay 281K Jun  8 10:21 kcc
<rafay> -rwxrwxr-x 1 rafay rafay 280K Jun  8 10:21 kcc-c2e
<rafay> -rwxrwxr-x 1 rafay rafay 280K Jun  8 10:21 kcc-c2p
<rafay> -rw-rw-r-- 1 rafay rafay  72K Apr 30 22:56 kcc.png
<rafay> -rw-rw-r-- 1 rafay rafay  843 May 17 21:39 LICENSE.txt
<rafay> Basically shows again 3 python scripts, a png and a txt. No clues there.
<bekks> And no file named "configure".
<bekks> As bash already told you.
<rafay> Yes, should such a file already come included in the tarball? Or do I have to generate it somehow? This is my first tarball compilation and this specific one seems to lack even a readme to guide me.
<bekks> rafay: you have to ask the author of that tarball what should be included.
<xubuntu763> hi. just a quick question. I want to upgrade my current kernel 3.13.30 to kernel 3.16 r2. I know how but I want to know if it s safe under xubuntu 14.04. I don't wanna mess my system. thanx.
<xubuntu763> hi. just a quick question. I want to upgrade my current kernel 3.13.30 to kernel 3.16 r2. I know how but I want to know if it s safe under xubuntu 14.04. I don't wanna mess my system. thanx.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu763 if it's available in the repo, go for it.  BUT do NOT delete the previous kernel.  Just in case.
<xubuntu763> no it s not available i would have to download it extra
<cfhowlett> xubuntu763 on your head ...
<cfhowlett> xubuntu763 if unless you have a pressing and overwhelming need for the latest, greatest, shiny stuff, you might just want to wait
<uflaig> hello everyone, having a problem atm, I can't adjust the brighness of my netbook with xubuntu 14.04 anyhow
<uflaig> can anybody help me out?
<uflaig> installed xubuntu 14.04 on an acer E11 netbook
<buddy> hi all, message icon disapeared with volume control from my panel, even if a add them through Session and startup->Application autostart, they doesnt show. xubuntu 14.04. what have i do?
<baizon> buddy: have you tried to clear .cache
<buddy> no, where i can find it?
<havenstance> is xubuntu the least resource consuming ubuntu distro?
<havenstance> this laptop i use for work has 2gb of ram and I need to run a w7 vbox on it to use excel and stuff for work.
<baizon> havenstance: lubuntu
<baizon> but you can try both :)
<buddy> so how to clear cache to show my message indicator and sound volume back?
<buddy> in notification area
<buddy> can anybody help me
<Glyndwr> hi does anyone know of a good site to learn how to install xubuntu from a flash drive... im currently downloading the image.iso....
<HypothesisFrog> the standard ubuntu flash drive howto worked for me
<Glyndwr> how do i find that
<Glyndwr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick <-- this one?
<HypothesisFrog> yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep yep
<Glyndwr> thanks friend. :) i appreciate the help
<meek_geek> guys I am in trouble
<meek_geek> I did sudo apt-get purge smc* ( hoping that it would remove that game secret mario .... )
<meek_geek> but it did start to remove all the stuff on my xubuntu
<meek_geek> i did boot in recovery and install the desktop back
<meek_geek> but when i do apt-get
<meek_geek> it gives me a long list of apps
<meek_geek> Anyone ?
<bekks> meek_geek: So why dont you install the given list?
<popey> hello!
<popey> Does xubuntu ship with zram on by default?
<meek_geek> it is asking me to autoremove the stuff whenever apt-get is used
<meek_geek> bekks, Can you please look at the list for me ?
<bekks> meek_geek: Are you trying to run apt-get install...?
<meek_geek>   audacity-data brasero-common dbus-java-bin deluge-common dvd+rw-tools
<meek_geek>   fonts-mathjax growisofs gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-faad
<meek_geek>   gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-videoparsers javascript-common libaacs0
<meek_geek>   libapache-pom-java libavresample1 libbcprov-java libbluray1 libbonobo2-0
<meek_geek>   libbonobo2-common libboost-date-time1.54.0 libboost-python1.54.0 libbs2b0
<meek_geek>   libchm1 libclucene-contribs1 libclucene-core1 libcmis-0.4-4
<meek_geek>   libcommons-codec-java libcommons-lang3-java libcommons-logging-java
<meek_geek>   libcommons-parent-java libdbus-java libdnsjava-java libebackend-1.2-7
<meek_geek>   libebook-1.2-14 libedata-book-1.2-20 libexempi3 libexttextcat-2.0-0
<meek_geek>   libfelix-framework-java libfelix-main-java libflac++6 libgmime-2.6-0
<meek_geek>   libgpgme11 libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-0 libhttpclient-java libhttpcore-java
<meek_geek>   libhttpmime-java libhyphen0 libid3tag0 libidl-common libidl0 libindicator7
<meek_geek>   libjcalendar-java libjgoodies-common-java libjgoodies-forms-java
<meek_geek>   libjmdns-java libjna-java libjs-jquery libjs-mathjax libjs-sphinxdoc
<meek_geek>   libjs-underscore libjson-simple-java libjzlib-java liblaf-widget-java
<bluesabre> hey popey, xubuntu does not ship with zram on by default
<meek_geek>   liblangtag-common liblangtag1 liblircclient0 liblog4j1.2-java liblua5.2-0
<bekks> Ignore set.
<meek_geek>   libmac-widgets-java libmatthew-debug-java libmpg123-0 libmysqlclient18
<meek_geek>   libmythes-1.2-0 libneon27-gnutls libopencv-calib3d2.4 libopencv-core2.4
<meek_geek>   libopencv-features2d2.4 libopencv-flann2.4 libopencv-imgproc2.4
<meek_geek>   libopencv-ml2.4 libopencv-video2.4 liborbit-2-0 liborbit2 libphysfs1
<bekks> !pastebin > meek_geek
<ubottu> meek_geek, please see my private message
<meek_geek>   libpodofo0.9.0 libportmidi0 libpostproc52 libqt4-dbus libqt4-network
<meek_geek>   libqt4-script libqt4-sql libqt4-sql-mysql libqt4-sql-sqlite libqt4-test
<popey> bekks: thanks
<meek_geek>   libqt4-xml libqt4-xmlpatterns libqtassistantclient4 libqtcore4 libqtdbus4
<meek_geek>   libquvi-scripts libquvi7 libsbc1 libsoxr0 libsrtp0 libswscale2 libtbb2
<meek_geek>   libtorrent-rasterbar7 libtotem-plparser18 libunity9 libunixsocket-java
<meek_geek>   libvamp-hostsdk3 libvdpau1 libwildmidi-config libwildmidi1 libwxbase2.8-0
<meek_geek>   libxpp3-java libzeitgeist-1.0-1 mysql-common python-apsw
<meek_geek>   python-beautifulsoup python-cherrypy3 python-cssselect python-cssutils
<meek_geek>   python-dateutil python-dnspython python-feedparser python-libtorrent
<meek_geek>   python-markdown python-mechanize python-netifaces python-numpy
<meek_geek>   python-pygments python-pyparsing python-repoze.lru python-routes python-sip
<meek_geek>   python-utidylib python-webob python-wxversion qdbus qtchooser qtcore4-l10n
<meek_geek>   session-migration
<meek_geek> bekks, ok i would, kindly look into it ?
<koegs> staaaap!
<Guido1> Hello, how can i see which version of xubuntu i have and how can i do a uprade to the newest LTS? (the pictures on http://xubuntu.org/) look different than my actual one
<bekks> Guido1: Whats the output of "lsb_release -a" then, please?
<Guido1> bekks: 12.04
<Guido1> bekks: so not 14
<meek_geek> guys I did apt-get purge smc* ( assuming it would remove that games secret mario ) but it messed up the system
<meek_geek> how to rollback ?
<nikolam> meek_geek, next time use BTRFS for system disk and make snapshots before changing packages
<meek_geek> nikolam, i have recovered the system
<meek_geek> but when i use apt-get update
<meek_geek> it gives me a long list of packages
<meek_geek> and asks me to autoremove it
<nikolam> hm. take a look what he tries to remove. maybe much of it you can leave there. Many packages are removed from 14.04. Was that update from 13.10?
<nikolam> also take a look if you use actually mirror for packages or main server.
<meek_geek> no a fresh install of 14.04
<meek_geek> no mirrors
<nikolam> sometimes, mirrors does not have newest packages in them . use Synaptic to check it.
<meek_geek> this error was never there until I did purge smc*
<nikolam> you can see what packages smc could refer to
<meek_geek> and it did start to remove a lot apps
<meek_geek> xfce-*
<meek_geek> and much more
<nikolam> Suggestion with using Btrfs for snapshots stays it is not that integrated but at least gives option of getting back (if learning Btrfs functions is not much hard)
<nikolam> aha I see
<nikolam> maybe reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<meek_geek> This how i got back here ^
<nikolam> see what packages smc* could also reffer to ant try re-install them
<meek_geek> I did boot into root shell via advanced option in grub
<meek_geek> and installed xubuntu-desktop
<nikolam> ohm, yes, also use pastebin next time for large posts on channel :P
<meek_geek> nikolam, the problem is when i do purge smc* , it did not even ask for confirmation
<meek_geek> Or it did ?
<meek_geek> I cannot recall
<meek_geek> cuz if it would remove a lot why would i go for it
<meek_geek> i already check what apps are being removed
<nikolam> dunno.
<meek_geek> can you take the risk ?
<meek_geek> apt-get purge smc*
<meek_geek> does it remove without confirmation ?
<meek_geek> nikolam, Did you try ?
<nikolam> I am curr. not behind xubuntu machine with btrfs, but I could try some time. one can try it in VM, too
<nikolam> I am not curr.
<meek_geek> but man there is one thing
<meek_geek> when i am trying to install whatever apps in that list it says newest version is available
<nikolam> huh dunno, it seems like general ubuntu problem and not xubuntu-specific. if it's not a problem, try reinstall to be sure everything is ok, this time on Btrfs and use snapshots.. sometime :P
<meek_geek> nikolam, does xubuntu setup offer that file system ?
<nikolam> I think I managed to install on Btrfs once, one just need to carefully do partition manually
<meek_geek> nikolam, hurrah! that long list is gone now
<nikolam> :)
<meek_geek> do you know why ubuntu offers xchat and not hexchat ?
<Guido1> bekks: so how can i uprade from 12.04 to 14?
<koegs> meek_geek: if you want to use hexchat, you can try this ppa https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable
<koegs> Guido1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo update-manager -d
<nikolam> meek_geek, nooone has put ut un the repos?
<meek_geek> nikolam, i install hexchat from the repos
<Guido1> koegs: Thank you :-)
<meek_geek> koegs, what is the need of that
<meek_geek> We have hexchat in the repo
<koegs> did not check if hexchat is in the default repo
<koegs> but if you want to make sure to have the latest stable release of hexchat, you could use the ppa i mentioned
<nikolam> ok
<Havenstance> how do you fix grub when the installer writes it to the USB key your installing from, I configured using whole disk encryption with LVM.
<meek_geek> koegs, ok sir
<meek_geek> is xubuntu maintained by Community Completely ? or Ubuntu is still controlling it ?
<ikonijnen> Hey guys, I am just happy to have xubuntu running on my old MacBook Pro :) It is so nice. It is very nice. A couple of things I need to configure are left, as the display and keyboard brightness keys, and want to program the play,back,forward keys to control VLC or whichever application you recommend to manage / reproduce music. This is the first time I install xubuntu, and I am very pleased so far
<ikonijnen> If you have something to share or a similar setup I would be grateful if you could share tips or insights.
<useanalias> Hello! Beginning xubuntu user here. I'm trying to add a PPA for installing bitcoin core and for some reason it can't find the repository. I've run apt-add-repository for the PPA, but when I apt-get the package associated it can't find it.
<useanalias> s/find the repository/find the package associated
<Noskcaj> useanalias, run sudo apt-get update first
<useanalias> Thanks Noskcaj!
<useanalias> Also (very beginnerish question) but what is a good technique for freeing a window that gets caught under a panel in xfce?
<Noskcaj> useanalias, right click the name then select "move"
<useanalias> Thanks.
<Noskcaj> I've had the bug too, never looked into getting it fixed though
<useanalias> Hahaha - thanks a million Nokscaj.  :)
<useanalias> Hello again! Apologies for jumping out like that, but apt-get update didn't fix the issue :-/ - anything else that I might be missing?
<useanalias> It says "no ultimately trusted keys found" - then "total number processed:1 imported:1
#xubuntu 2014-06-29
<Havenstance> interesting issue, at login screen for xubuntu I type my password and click login and it flickers black and goes right back to the login screen
<xubuntu893> I've installed Audacity and it works fine except that while using the application, it would lock up with no warning. I can't even force close the program, until eventually a message box would appear to inform me that Audcaity had malfunctioned, do I want to close. I proceed to close Audacity, and thanks to its backup, my work was saved. I've unistalled, and re-installed Audicaty, re-installed Xubuntu and Audacity will freeze with no warni
<Havenstance> interesting issue, at login screen for xubuntu I type my password and click login and it flickers black and goes right back to the login screen
<Havenstance> interesting issue, at login screen for xubuntu I type my password and click login and it flickers black and goes right back to the login screen
<knome> !repeat | Havenstance
<ubottu> Havenstance: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Havenstance> ... wouldn't be here if I hadn't already searched...
<knome> Havenstance, still, please do not repeat every 5 minutes
<Havenstance> yeah forgive me, i'll just install lubuntu at least they have their shit in order...
<knome> Havenstance, in that case, have fun with lubuntu
<Havenstance> yeah forgive me, i'll just install lubuntu at least they have their shit in order...
<Havenstance> interesting issue, at login screen for xubuntu I type my password and click login and it flickers black and goes right back to the login screen
<Havenstance> interesting issue, at login screen for xubuntu I type my password and click login and it flickers black and goes right back to the login screen
<Havenstance> interesting issue, at login screen for xubuntu I type my password and click login and it flickers black and goes right back to the login screen
<Havenstance> interesting issue, at login screen for xubuntu I type my password and click login and it flickers black and goes right back to the login screen
<Havenstance> interesting issue, at login screen for xubuntu I type my password and click login and it flickers black and goes right back to the login screen
<Havenstance> interesting issue, at login screen for xubuntu I type my password and click login and it flickers black and goes right back to the login screen
<Havenstance> interesting issue, at login screen for xubuntu I type my password and click login and it flickers black and goes right back to the login screen
<Havenstance> interesting issue, at login screen for xubuntu I type my password and click login and it flickers black and goes right back to the login screen
<BBLLCC> hi
<BBLLCC> how do I authenticate a piece of software? looking to install wine 1.7 from the ppa
<BBLLCC> synaptic asys it cannot be trusted
<BBLLCC> fix broken packages first <<<
<canurabus> Hi all. I'm trying to install xubuntu on a laptop. It seemed like I was able to install it fine initially. I restarted after the install and everything was working. Then I was prompted to update some stuff and I did... and after the update+reboot, it just gets stuck at the loading screen. No messages or anything, just a the spinning loading thing and the splash screen. Any suggestions on what I can try?
<holstein> canurabus: the update completed?
<holstein> canurabus: you can try booting the older kernel in the grub menu..
<canurabus> Yes
<canurabus> okay
<canurabus> yeah, that loaded instantly
<holstein> canurabus: ok.. so, i would just keep booting that kernel, the one thats working, and keep testing as you get updates.. if its a few weeks from now and its still bad, you can look into pinning, or removing the newer kernels.. or, re-ordering grub..
<canurabus> but the kernel difference seems like a minor revision... it was 3.13.0-24 that loaded successfully, and 3.13.0-30 that hangs
<holstein> !bug | canurabus also consider checking for a bug
<ubottu> canurabus also consider checking for a bug: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<canurabus> okay
<DarkCrescent> Hello, I have a question about connecting my bluetooth keyboard. Is this the right place to ask?
<holstein> DarkCrescent: sure..
<DarkCrescent> I've tried connecting my Logitech k760 several times using Blueman, but the authentication always fails. I've also tried it with bluez-simple-agent, but the authentication fails with no specific message.
<holstein> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/290330/logitech-k760-failing-to-pair-ubuntu-13-04 looks relevant
<holstein> i usually start by asking a few questions and answering them.. is my bluetooth chip on my machine working and supporting linux? is the device im trying to connect working and supporting linux?.. by working, i mean, not broken
<DarkCrescent> The bluetooth is working fine otherwise, it's connected to a numberpad, a phone, and another keyboard.
<holstein> DarkCrescent: you mean, in linux? on the machine in question?
<DarkCrescent> Yes, on my Xubuntu 14.04.
<holstein> DarkCrescent: have you tried connecting the keyboard to something officially supported? maybe the phone... to see if its functional
<DarkCrescent> The keyboard is a multi-computer thing, and has succesfully connected to two other machines
<holstein> DarkCrescent: ok.. so, you can assume its functional, then
<DarkCrescent> Yes.
<canurabus> I'm trying to clean up some of the applications I don't need in the default install to save space but some of these dependencies don't make any sense. There's a "Mail Reader" application... but to remove it I need to apparently remove terminal and the file browser? and some other important xfce components...
<holstein> canurabus: you really are not going to save much space, or resources
<holstein> !mini | canurabus
<ubottu> canurabus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> i say, if you want to go for a stripped down install, do minimal, and add xfce4, and whatever else you want.. build it up to the minimum you want.. otherwise, you should expect issues stripping out things that are "xubuntu"
<canurabus> alright
<xubuntu710> Hi, having mic problem.  Can not record even using sound recorder  Killed pulse and still nothing.  Mic works on ubuntu 12 on this machine.  Might be related to recent update.
<buddy> where bottom panel in xubuntu 14.04? by default there is no bottom panel, how to enable it?
<Guido1> How can I change the laptop name in xubuntu 14.04?
<poeticrpm> Guido1, you can set it when you install
<poeticrpm> you can change it in either /etc/hostname or /etc/hosts
<Guido1> poeticrpm: and after the instalation?
<poeticrpm> I cant remember which it is on xubuntu
<Guido1> poeticrpm: okee, how do i change it?
<Guido1> poeticrpm: or is it not loked?
<poeticrpm> Guido1, open the file /etc/hostname as root with a text editor and change from the current name to the one you want
<Guido1> poeticrpm: what is the comand for it?
<elfy> sudo nano -B /etc/hostname
<elfy> or gksudo mousepad /etc/hostname after you've installed gksu and set gksu-properties to sudo
<poeticrpm> whats the default GUI text editor on XFCE? mousepad?
<elfy> yea
<poeticrpm> beat me to it :)
<elfy> and hi GSF1200S :)
<poeticrpm> hello elfy :)
<Guido1> elfy: first one worked. what is "gksu"?
<elfy> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<poeticrpm> Guido1, graphical sudo- it brings up a dialog for your password, then opens a GUI application with root permissions
<elfy> it is no longer installed by default
<poeticrpm> elfy: sudo is now the recommended way?
<poeticrpm> I can remember being scolded for opening GUI apps with sudo way back when :D
<Guido1> poeticrpm: ah, i see. without gui is also fine, just needed to know the coments
<poeticrpm> Guido1, yeah, nano is good for that sort of thing
<elfy> I 'think' that you can use sudo -B to do it, but don't take that as gospel
<poeticrpm> I use vim now so eh :P
<poeticrpm> funny how times change. I once said Id never install vim
<Guido1> poeticrpm: and i think it also works by editing other ocuments with sudo
<elfy> poeticrpm: I think it's sudo -H ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226005
<elfy> 'they're' trying to get people to use pkexec - which is not at all user friendly
<poeticrpm> elfy: unaware of this, ill have a read thanks
<elfy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225832&p=13031658&viewfull=1#post13031658
<elfy> so I can now pkexec mousepad instead of gksu - which is great, but I've got gksu installed and memory takes over :p
<poeticrpm> Ive been using gksu over on arch just because i didnt know about pkexec. Good to know..
<elfy> it is a pita in truth - but there you go
<poeticrpm> :)
<Guest73667> which process is started in a standard xubuntu session to give gtk theming to qt applications? My theme works in xfce but not in i3
<koegs> napalm_: xfsettingsd
<napalm_> hmm, that's strange I already start this for font smoothing and stuff.
<napalm_> But no qt themes
<koegs> napalm_: with qtconfig you can tell qt to use gtk-themes
<napalm_> yeah I know. But it's just strange. It works when I boot in xfce but not in i3wm
<napalm_> but my qtconfig seems broken
<napalm_> could be the problem
<koegs> napalm_: i am using awesomewm and i start "xfsettingsd --replace" + use qtconfig for gtk-themes in qt
<napalm_> does the --replace parameter do something special i'm not aware off?
<koegs> it just makes sure that there is only on daemon running :)
<koegs> *one
<napalm_> oh ok, then its the same like compiz --replace etc
<meek_geek> how can I verify that my xubuntu installation is not compromised ?
<poeticrpm> meek_geek, compromised? In what way?
<poeticrpm> chkrootkit, rkhunter for rootkits
<poeticrpm> check logs for indications of system happenings you didnt yourself instigate
<poeticrpm> use a mandatory access control system like AppArmor, SELinux, or Tomoyo to limit damage in the event someone gains access to the system (by controlling what they can do)
<poeticrpm> build the kernel with the grsecurity/pax patchset (which also includes RBAC which is a role based access control system (takes the place of SELinux, etc)
<poeticrpm> rebuild deb packages with -fpic -fstack-protector-strong (if gcc is 4.9 or greater). Also fortify source (cant remember the gcc flag for that atm). If you really want to learn security, install hardened-gentoo in a virtual machine- you will learn then
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> I accidently overwritted the .bashrc file. does anyone have the default one?
<peyam> I need to copy and paste it
<soman> Can anyone help me? After I turn on my PC with xubuntu 12.04 x86 the first time (about minute or 2) my usb keyboard doesn't work. Cannot explain when it began. About a month or two ago it worked well.
<poeticrpm> peyam, https://gist.github.com/marioBonales/1637696
<poeticrpm> you might check there
<poeticrpm> first result on google search
<peyam> poeticrpm, no diff between xubuntu's .bashrc and ubuntus?
<peyam> yes Ive seen this link
<poeticrpm> peyam, I really doubt it
<poeticrpm> its certainly not going to hurt anything using Ubuntu's in Xubuntu
<crimson`> peyam, http://askubuntu.com/questions/198730/how-to-restore-bashrc#198740
<poeticrpm> soman: what happens if you boot one of your older kernels?
<poeticrpm> peyam, crimson` really has a better link
<peyam> crimson`, Yes I hope its no diff between ubuntu and xubuntu as poeticrpm said
<crimson`> only difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is the desktop environment
<peyam> thanks
<crimson`> and well the community and management of course but you get the gist
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, ok the problem is a yesterday I did purge smc* ( hoping to remove a gaME CALLED secret mario something ) but it did remove a lot more ( including packages from  xfce4* too ) which i did not notice as i just used the command and went out fr food ; the problem was i guess that it did not ask for confirmation for me the packages and started purging them
<soman> poeticrpm: it works well if I load any of kernels and I have no ideas why. I should manually reboot the PC after turning on to work keyboard permanently. Also dmesg outputs ' usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed' near the messages about usb keyboard
<meek_geek> I did recover the situation by booting into shell and then installing xubuntu-desktop ( but I believe something is wrong with the installation ) it did remove flash and some plug-ins of libreoffice .. removes java etc
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, ^
<poeticrpm> soman, I am not sure exactly what you are saying. Does the keyboard work forever if you reboot but not on the first boot?
<soman> poeticrpm, AT 1st boot keyboard work after some delay (1-2 min after OS loaded and desktop is visible) and after 2nd boot it starts to work without any delays.
<poeticrpm> meek_geek, why do you believe something is wrong with the installation? What is it not doing?
<poeticrpm> meek_geek, just to make sure, run the following commands:
<poeticrpm> dpkg --configure -a
<poeticrpm> apt-get update
<poeticrpm> apt-get -f install
<poeticrpm> apt-get upgrade
<meek_geek> ok running
<poeticrpm> soman: sounds like a kernel issue. I would suggest possibly considering a kernel PPA for 12.04 (if you can find one) and seeing if a new kernel fixes the problem.
<soman> poeticrpm: thanks I will try
<poeticrpm> soman, however, if you wish to upgrade to the latest version (upgrading to 14.04 for example), I would suggest reinstalling the standard kernel for 12.04 and removing the PPA. Just IMO
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, dpkg --configure -a <-- what does it do ?
<poeticrpm> meek_geek, uses dpkg (which is what APT essentially uses to install/remove/configure packages as APT itself is concerned with dependency resolution) to configure all packages that havent been configured. In other words, packages that were downloaded by not unpacked/installed/configured
<meek_geek> because that command does nothing here
<poeticrpm> then nothing needed to be configured
<meek_geek> update is stuck at 77 percent
<meek_geek> never happened before
<poeticrpm> I listed the above commands as a precaution.
<poeticrpm> meek_geek, thats prolly due to a dead mirror or link. Do you have any ppas?
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, i never had any ppa but i did install smplayer/rvm ppa for latest player
<meek_geek> but removed it
<poeticrpm> thats fine. You can always just Ctrl+c to close out of update and try it again- prolly get stuck again.
<poeticrpm> meek_geek, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<mapps> hi all..is it possible to manually set wireless info? i did it ages ago using /etc/network/interfaces but its changed now iirc?
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, if you do apt-get purge smc* ; does it ask for confirmation or not ?
<meek_geek> It did not in my case
<poeticrpm> mapps, what wireless info? Try right clicking on the network icon in your system tray (network manager)
<poeticrpm> meek_geek, that I cant tell you since im on Arch atm :P
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, omg you cheat us
<mapps> i wanted to manually set the IP
<poeticrpm> mapps, network manager can totally do that. ---> right click --->edit connections
<mapps> aha ok
<mapps> thanks
<poeticrpm> meek_geek, no such thing in the linux world :P
<poeticrpm> mapps, np
<Guido1> Hello, is there a channel for oracle virtual bo have internet and share folders.
<poeticrpm> no idea Guido1
<meek_geek> poeticrpm, but you are not a Debian/Xubuntu lover you yourself are using Arch
<poeticrpm> meek_geek, I started using Ubuntu on version 6.10. I have Xubuntu installed on an external hard drive now. I run Debian, Arch, and Gentoo on my SSD drive. I appreciate all Linux distros, but have a special place for Ubuntu and its derivatives because it has a great community and its where I started. Arch is my favorite distro overall
<poeticrpm> Gentoo is a lot of fun to play with
<poeticrpm> Debian is great too obviously
<meek_geek> I love Debian so much
<meek_geek> but I cannot really run Debian well on my laptop
<meek_geek> Debian XFCE never install well here
<koegs> Guido1: #vbox
<Guido1> koegs: thanks
<mapps> hi all..can anyone help me with setting up an ipv6 tunel in ubuntu
<meek_geek> Searching for Suckit rootkit...                             Warning: /sbin/init INFECTED
<bazhang> !crosspost | meek_geek
<ubottu> meek_geek: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<baizon> hmm, never seen an infected linux system. What have you done?
<meek_geek> baizon, I did not do nothing
<baizon> meek_geek: maybe this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chkrootkit/+bug/454566
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 454566 in chkrootkit (Ubuntu) "False positive for SucKit" [Medium,Confirmed]
<meek_geek> baizon, yep this one I guess
<meek_geek> Is it false ?
<meek_geek> hi
<X9> trying to find a unique, small nickname.
<X9> anyways, I want to install XUbuntu on my laptop to replace Mint (since I'm having a problem that I can't fix and the community is 86% unhelpful), but I want to know: is the blue color scheme permanent? say I want to make things green, is that possible?
<Guido1> hello, i have a litle question. I did an upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04. The start menu stayed the same. Where can I decide which start menu I want? (also by a compleet new instalation)
#xubuntu 2015-06-22
<emma> holstein: I ultimately did get a xubuntu live usb working by using unetbootin
<m0r0n> Hello I want to install Code::Blocks but the software center has the Install button greyed out. Why would that be?
<drc> With the default theme (greybird) the button is indeed grey with black lettering...I assume this is not what you mean (I've never seen that button grayed out, it's always been install/remove).
<drc> Have you tried synaptic as a double check?
<pigeon-> maitreya
<Stevesy> question regarding bluetooth audio. Device connects, and I can see it in pavucontrol, can set it to output there, and it appears to work, but no sound comes out of the headset. tried both audiosinc and headset service. headset seems to be the only one to connect.
<Hudsonkem> anyone know if xubuntu goming with new features(not yes or no, but what news) ?
<xangua> if you mean 15.04, it comes with xfce12
<cfhowlett> Hudsonkem, www.xubuntu.org    read the release notes
<Hudsonkem> ¬¬ never mind
<holstein> emma: congratulations..
<emma> holstein: yeah pretty cool
<emma> holstein: are you a big supporter of xubuntu?
<holstein> emma: im pretty much normal sized.. but, we can use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for non-support chat..
<cfhowlett> !
<emma> okay : )
<xubuntu060> Hey people
<holstein> xubuntu060: hello
<xubuntu060> how are you man
<xubuntu060> did yuo know that ubuntu kernel comes with SMP activated
<xubuntu060> its frekin awesome unlike debian
<xubuntu060> even fedora n arch linux are full of bugs
<holstein> we could discuss in the #xubuntu-offtopic channel, xubuntu060
<xubuntu060> ok man thanks
<Hudsonkem> hello, i'm using dolphin, but the icon theme not working. how can I set that?
<xubuntu56w> Hello?
<xubuntu56w> Can someone help me with lightdm.conf question?
<xubuntu56w> Um? Is there someone alive?
<xubuntu40w> Hello, I just installed the latest xubuntu 15.04... is there any way to set proxy for all applications to connect to the Internet?
<k0ral> Hello
<k0ral> I'm having troubles shutting down my computer using xfce's log out panel
<k0ral> when I select "shutdown", it puts my computer to sleep instead
<k0ral> when I manually execute "systemctl halt", my computer correctly shuts down, so the issue is related to the way xfce's panel handles the shutting down
<k0ral> could you please assist ?
<k0ral> also, when executing "xfce4-session-logout --halt", the computer goes to sleep instead of shutting down
<nomic> bash sudo halt should shut it down
<nomic> thats sudo halt in the bash shell
<nomic> yeah - something wrong with the way it recognises shut-down
<nomic> would say that you have to manually do it (sudo halt) -- until you resolve
<nomic> this place is transient k0ral     http://ubuntuforums.org/  <- create an account with that - leave messages on the forum - things are attended to more than here -- also you open a thread/issue
<nomic> you can also search within the forum to see if the issue (which may be related to your specific hardware -- probably is), has been encountered before
<nomic> k0ral
<k0ral> well, I kinda need a graphical menu, I'm not the only one using that computer, and other people don't know their way around the commandline
<k0ral> I'll post on the forums
<bgardner> That's a good move k0ral, I checked the bugtracker for xfce4-session-logout and there's nothing like that documented there so I think nomic is right that it is specific to you or your hardware.
<knob> Hello everyone!
<k0ral> that lowers my chances of quickly finding a clean solution :s but thanks for checking
<k0ral> there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2283484&p=13308121
<knob> Hey guys... my laptop boots into Emergency mode.  If I type  systemctl default,    she boots into the Desktop Environment just fine.     Yet if I reboot her, she goes back into Emergency Mode.   How can I fix this?
<knob> Do I have to run a command to check the disk, or something of the sort?
<nomic> you could set up a panel applet to issue the shutdown command
<nomic> which would be a script
<knob> nomic, that's with me?
<nomic> simply enough - but its a bit of a fudge .. would work though
<nomic> k0ral
<knob> ok
<nomic> sorry
<knob> np... =)
<nomic> its going into emergency mode because there has been a problem with your system
<nomic> ok im not sure
<knob> nomic, yes... I am not sure if I power-off her with a "hard shutdown" via the power button.         Or what.   yet... I can't get her out of that loop.
<k0ral> nomic: yeah, that would be a good enough solution
<nomic> you've got to have a script which drives command through sudo though = "sudo halt" - feeding the password into the script is possible though .. its unwieldy but, fixes your specific hardware problem
<nomic> k0ral,
<bgardner> k0ral, nomic's solution might also require entries in your sudoers to skip the password challenge for 'sudo halt'
<bgardner> k0ral, If you want to go that route, see 'man visudo'
<k0ral> I'm familiar with that ;) thank you
<k0ral> usually, there is a "power" group to authorize users to shutdown the computer
<k0ral> I noticed it doesn't exist in xubuntu
<truefurby> hello guys:) I have an annoying problem with putting my pc to sleep.. there are times it doesnt really get put to sleep and just stays hanging.. and I have to forcefully shut it down because the networking woth get back up and using shutdown/sleep again wont do nothing
<truefurby> anyone experiencing anything like that?
<truefurby> here's last few lines from syslog from yesterday
<truefurby> http://pastebin.com/2M1X4SbV
<truefurby> it's starting to get on my nerves because I always have to restart and reopen stuff
<holstein> truefurby: yes, i have experienced quite similar issues
<truefurby> did you find any solution?
<holstein> some of which, were just related to bad/failing hardware.. others, with hardware that just wasnt supporting the operating system i was trying to use
<truefurby> I had xubuntu 14.04.. upgraded to 14.10 didnt help.. now fresh install 15.04.. same thing
<holstein> in a few cases, i was able to troubleshoot and test
<truefurby> sometimes it works though..
<holstein> truefurby: 14.04 is still supported, if that was "just working", i would use it
<truefurby> it wasnt
<holstein> sure.. so, it *could* be the hardware failing.. or the switch, etc
<truefurby> I have this issue since I switched to xubuntu
<holstein> from what?
<truefurby> I had ubuntu before
<holstein> a supported operating system?
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntu, though, you can try main ubuntu, if you like
<holstein> the same kernel, and hardware support, etc..
<truefurby> yea but I had old version
<truefurby> 13.. something
<holstein> cool.. so *thats* the difference.. likely, and you can try, and confirm, main ubuntu 14.x and 15.x will have the same issue. not ubuntu worked, and xubuntu doesnt
<truefurby> also.. I use 3 monitors and sometimes one just powers off after login
<holstein> just in an effort to clarify,a nd help you find resolution
<truefurby> I have to reconfigure display
<holstein> that is likely related to xfce, but, i would try the arandr GUI. you can create a config file/script there that runs whenever you like
<truefurby> I use arandr
<holstein> you can run it after you resume, or at boot/login, or manually
<truefurby> I have profile
<truefurby> I reopen it and apply
<holstein> yup.. so, you can have that "profile"/script run automatically, as needed
<truefurby> that syslog probably doesnt help anything
<truefurby> not sure where to go from here
<holstein> well, you can test main ubuntu, so that you know, and dont have to just trust me that its not xfce/xubuntu related
<holstein> then, you can actually use the larger upstream #ubuntu channel for support, since, ideally, you can just find someone with the same hardware, and ask how they deal with it
<holstein> you can look for bug reports relating to that specific hardware.. i would also consider testing with a supported operating system, to make sure my hardware is "ok", so that im not wasting time chasing a hardware problem with a software fix
<holstein> otherwise, what i typyically do is, input the commands, manually, for sleep, etc, and i troubleshoot the messages
<truefurby> damn last thing I want is setup and test another os
<truefurby> it's not easily reproducible
<holstein> i'll try and do this as much as possible from a live iso with the hard drive removed, since, forcefully rebooting with the power button can/will damage the hard drive
<truefurby> I've used windows before
<truefurby> no problems
<truefurby> I have this setup for 2 and half years
<holstein> sure. in many cases i will literally just disable the sleep, and work around it
<Elon_MuSk> Hi, can I dual boot xubuntu 15.04 on windows 7. I already have Ubuntu 12.04 dual boot with windows 7. Do I need to clear the whole drive to install Xubuntu 15.04 on this 2009 laptop?
<amari> Elon_MuSk: No, just need to install it side by side with windows and ubuntu, or remove ubuntu and just have xubuntu
<Elon_MuSk> amari, but how do I remove the old ubuntu 12.04 from the dual boot laptop?
<amari> Elon_MuSk: In the installer, when it gets to the partitioning part, it asks you if you want to remove the Ubuntu partition, just choose that option and that's it
<amari> It formats the Ubuntu partition and replaces everything with a clean install of Xubuntu
<Elon_MuSk> amari, I see, so my windows 7 partition will be safe then?
<amari> if you only format the Ubuntu partition, then yes. Make sure you DON'T select the option to "erase the whole disk"
<Elon_MuSk> amari, that's great, I will do so, thanks
<amari> you're welcome :)
<w30> I got a SanDisk microSDXC memory card and xubuntu won't mount it. (Unsupported filesystem). Can I nastall something that will add support?
<w30> nastall/install
<holstein> w30: what format is it?
<w30> I donno
<holstein> i might just simply look for the sd card when running this command in the terminal "sudo fdisk -l" or, in the gparted GUI
<holstein> w30: if its a card you literally just found, maybe its broken..
<w30> It was bought for my note3. It works there.
<drc> w30: What's a "note3"?
<w30> Samsung cellphone
<holstein> w30: cool.. those can actually do a rather proprietary file format
<holstein> w30: i wouldnt expect to, unless samsung says you can/should, to just plug it into a computer.. or, you can look, using the command i suggested, and see if it shows up, and states a format
<w30> holstein, thanks, I will pull the card from the phone again and see what fdisk or gparted says
<holstein> if you simply want to access the files, you may be able to use the USB cable to attach the phone, with the card inserted.. or, run an application on the phone that shares it on the network
<w30> holstein, its exfat according to fisk and gparted. Do I need to get exfat support? or do I have it?
<holstein> !exfat
<drc> Never delt with exfat, but I trust this source in most things (and you can see from the images he's referencing Ubuntu... http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-exfat.html
<holstein> i have.. and it was kind of odd.. i would try mounting through the phone
<holstein> !info exfat-utils
<ubottu> exfat-utils (source: exfat-utils): utilities to create, check, label and dump exFAT filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (vivid), package size 47 kB, installed size 269 kB
<holstein> !info exfat-fuse
<ubottu> exfat-fuse (source: fuse-exfat): read and write exFAT driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (vivid), package size 29 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<w30> I on't have  exfat utilsor fuse. I'll get those.
<holstein> sure.. and again, consider *not* mounting the card that way.. since, you can likely share it out over the network,, and/or, mount through the phone, and have less issue
<drc> w30: set the link I sent, he gives the exact commands you need.
<w30> holstein, xubuntu an the card are now in love. thanks holstein an drc
<drc> or what holstein said :)
<holstein> yup.. lets just hope that the phone is still "in love" with it, when it comes back to it, and you have no data issues..
<w30> ha, a love triangle for memory cards  Windows, Samsung Note 3, and xubuntu
<drc> sounds like a recipe for a crash/divorce
<w30> it works in xubuntu and note 3. Goog enough for me. Ha!
#xubuntu 2015-06-23
<xubuntu78w> i like to play music in xubuntu but when blocks screen stop playing music. What can i do?
<xubuntu78w> hi
<pec_ar> i's like to do xubuntu dont leave to play music when blocks screen. Somebody can help me?
<buffon137> I found the xubuntu-15.04 no local sound when testing .  Any help or suggestions ?
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<buffon137> gmusicbrowser cannot work
<pec_ar> Unit193 Thank you
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<WhitePelican> I'm trying to install kde without the kubuntu desktop
<WhitePelican> I used to install kde-full but it's gone now
<holstein> WhitePelican: you should be able to search "kde" in the repos, with the package manager of your choice, and find what you want
<holstein> !info kde-baseapps
<ubottu> kde-baseapps (source: kde-baseapps): base applications from the official KDE release (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4:14.12.3-0ubuntu3.1 (vivid), package size 8 kB, installed size 121 kB
<holstein> maybe thats what would give you what you need
<WhitePelican> that was not enough
<WhitePelican> gwenview, for example can't even read my home directory
<holstein> you mean, cannot load an image from your home directory? maybe its a file type support issue, rather than, something missing..
<WhitePelican> problem solved: sudo apt-get install kio kinit kdelibs-bin kded5
<WhitePelican> so basically, someone fucked up the dependencies for gwenview :P
<bynarie> wow, dont say that in #ubuntu , youll get banned by one of the losers
<WhitePelican> so why was kde-full deprecated without a suitable replacement?
<Reptilia> How do i check if i use ALSA or PulseAudio as a sound server?
<Reptilia> How do i check if i use JACK* or PulseAudio as a sound server?
<Reptilia> How do i check if i use JACK or PulseAudio as a sound server?
<Reptilia> I have installed the ZynAddSubFX Linux synth on a Xubuntu. Since there is no one on their official IRC channel, i will ask here. I don't get any sound from the speakers, while touching the synth keys. What are the usual causes of this? There are some troubleshooting options on the internet, but since i don't know very much about Linux audio and its architecture, i don't feel tech enough to modify something. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks in advanc
<Reptilia> e.
<buffon137> ps -ef |grep "pulseaudio"
<buffon137> " apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras " for gmusicbrowser playing music
<buffon137> on xubuntu 15.04  or 14.04
<Reptilia> buffon137:I have fixed the issue, but thanks in any case :)
<buffon137> you are welcom
<knob> Good morning all
<shallwe> hi guys, first time with xubuntu love it, faster than ubuntu )
<shallwe> but a little question, can i have a bar like unity? all in one, like mac?
<shallwe> btw xubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> get  a dock for that
<bazhang> apt-cache search dock  , or look in the package manager
<shallwe> bazhang, thanks man ! i found some its called global menu :) lets try!
<bazhang> ok
<juvann> Hi! Need help with Dropbox on Xubuntu. My previous system was Mint and it worked like a charm, but I have troubles running it on Xubuntu. The first problem I have is that I don't know how to point Dropbox to another partition (I have a "data" partition that I share between Windows and Linux). The second thing is that it always requests root permissions (there was no need for root permissions when I was using it on Mint).
<juvann> Hi! Need help with Dropbox on Xubuntu. My previous system was Mint and it worked like a charm, but I have troubles running it on Xubuntu. The first problem I have is that I don't know how to point Dropbox to another partition (I have a "data" partition that I share between Windows and Linux). The second thing is that it always requests root permissions (there was no need for root permissions when I was using it on Mint). If anyone has some
<juvann> advice on this matter, that'd be great :D
<juvann> Hi! Need help with Dropbox on Xubuntu. My previous system was Mint and it worked like a charm, but I have troubles running it on Xubuntu. The first problem I have is that I don't know how to point Dropbox to another partition (I have a "data" partition that I share between Windows and Linux). The second thing is that it always requests root permissions (there was no need for root permissions when I was using it on Mint). If anyone had some
<juvann> advice on this matter, that'd be great :D
<juvann> Hi! Need help with Dropbox on Xubuntu. My previous system was Mint and it worked like a charm, but I have troubles running it on Xubuntu. The first problem I have is that I don't know how to point Dropbox to another partition (I have a "data" partition that I share between Windows and Linux). The second thing is that it always requests root permissions (there was no need for root permissions when I was using it on Mint). If anyone had some
<juvann> advice on this matter, that'd be great :D
<tetsu> greetings, i recently upgraded to xubuntu 15.04 (from 14.10) on my laptop (Lenovo T440p) with an encrypted disk and can no longer suspend or hibernate with the laptop. I get a blank screen after opening the lid and the fan does not turn back on (indicating, I am assuming, that it is not just an issue with restarting the screen). I have looked and tried a number of different things but haven't had any success. Any help or useful redire
<holstein> tetsu: i would start by checking what is still on, after the recovery from hibernation
<holstein> first, is it "hibernation"? and, do you need hibernation? i find that takes the same amount of time as power off, and back on.. so, you may just want to not use hibernation
<holstein> anyways, i would start with tty..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> can i get to tty? and is the machine locked up.. then, i would think about GPU drivers, and look and see if there are updates, and what GPU drivers i have installed
<tetsu> It does not allow me to go into the tty
<holstein> tetsu: so, what is hung up? and how.. you know?
<holstein> if you cant get to tty, maybe thats a kernel panic.. etc..
<holstein> i would evoke suspend, or hibernate from the command line, and see if i see any helpful errors..
<holstein> i would try and get the suspend, if thats what you are talking about, working with the 15.04 live iso
<tetsu> yes, it is suspend that I am interested in
<holstein> so, you can test that with a live iso, and see if the kernel, and drivers work well on your system
<tetsu> ah, sudo pm-suspend worked from the command line!
<tetsu> (and recovered)
<tetsu> i had just totally disabled lightlocker before trying pm-suspend.
<holstein> i would check as a different user..
<holstein> tetsu: so, you are doing too much at once, then..
<holstein> tetsu: just do one thing, otherwise, you dont know what is effecting what, and how..
<holstein> could be, the locking of the screen is "breaking"
<tetsu> holstein: would there be evidence for this in the /var/ logs?
<holstein> tetsu: look and see.. im more of an isolate and test kind of guy
<tetsu> thanks for the help -  I will try with a physical close, and move on to the live USB if this does not work
<calmpitbull> hi all
<Zetta> Hey anyone here that can help me out with a Xubuntu 15.04 issue?
<holstein> Zetta: just ask. maybe a volunteer can assist
<Zetta> Okay well i think the issue is with XFCE power manager because the battery applet and the application are never displaying the right charge, it is currently at zero and started at 10% this morning even though it charged all night, it also more commonly stays at 100% all day, anyone familiar with the issue or have a solution?
<GridCube> have you tried the other battery applet?
<Zetta> Oh no I haven't though to try another applet
<Zetta> Where would I find this other applet?
<holstein> Zetta: id say, if you are not having any issues, i wouldnt worry about it.. you can spend/waste a lot of time chasing these issues down
<holstein> you can file a bug, relating to that specific hardware.. but, realistically, it may not be "fixable"..
<holstein> wont hurt to try a few different applets.. and even different backends..
<holstein> you can try xbattmon, and use different flags..
<holstein> !info xbattmon
<ubottu> Package xbattmon does not exist in vivid
<holstein> let me find the package name..
<holstein> !info xbattbar
<ubottu> xbattbar (source: xbattbar): Display battery status in X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (vivid), package size 13 kB, installed size 77 kB
<holstein> using it with the -c or -r flag, for example
<holstein> i would run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xbattbar" then, you can run "xbattbar -c" and easily close the terminal to close battbar
<Zetta> huh well let me try that out
<holstein> its quite different,. and this is not a "fix" command.. just a way to try different polling methods..
<Zetta> Yea I understand, and unfortunately it is also displaying the battery as 0% or -1%
<holstein> i would expect the "backend" to do the same
<Zetta> Yea I imagine that they share the same source of battery information
<holstein> its likely not specific to xubuntu or xfce, if you want to try #ubuntu or filing a more general bug
<holstein> to get more eyes on it..
<Zetta> I think you may be right so I think I'll give #ubuntu a shot and see what happens
<Zetta> Thank you for your help though
<alex1114> Hi, I have xubuntu 14.04 on a laptop  for a few months now.. I do all the updates.. today the laptop creezed and after restart I got a message "error: invalid arch-independent ELF magic"  and the laptop enters in rescue mode.. I don't have a live cd and no means to get one today.. is there anything I can do?
<alex1114> Why would auch a thing happen? Is it os dependent or is it because of my laptop? Any good resiurces about it?
<bynarie> ananyone know of a program that will somehow interact with bash history to autocomplete for you.. so for example, if im typing ssh name@192.1, i could hit a key and it would finish the rest based on history and not just change to the last command i typed
<bynarie> ?
<holstein> bynarie: the ! command is what i use
<bynarie> what do u mean
<holstein> "!ssh" autocompletes and runs the last ssh command in the history
<holstein> you can also "!#"
<bynarie> ahhh
<bynarie> nice
<bynarie> thank you
<holstein> if, "ssh name@whatever" is #555 in your history, you can !555 it
<holstein> you can create custom bash commands, or scripts, that would run whatever commmands you wish..
<bynarie> yea but i would not know the number
<bynarie> right
<bynarie> the ! is good for me
<bynarie> thanks
<acz32> is there something like gimp/krita but more lightweight and suitable for xfce?
<xangua> Not like gimp but there is pinta
<acz32> ok, i think i've used pinta in the past
#xubuntu 2015-06-24
<edisto> i just installed xubuntu on my laptop but I can't seem to connect wirelessly to my network
<edisto> when I go to edit connections>> add >> wifi >> I can't save a new wifi and it's not detecting any wireless connections
<Satellite> hey guys, how well does Xubuntu/Xfce handle hiDPI screens? Wanting to run 15.04 on my Pixel 2 laptop
<xubuntu01i> hey p
<xubuntu01i> hey
<otapunk> trying few distros for my laptop, got a stupid problem, when I close the lid or suspend from the menu and turn my it on again the touchpad stops working
<otapunk> touchscreen keeps working just fine
<otapunk> it's acer V3-112P
<gruntz12> hi guys
<gruntz12> i'm new in xubuntu... what should I do first?
<|zer0|> <gruntz12> have you used linux b4?
<waymix> Hello
<calmpitbull> hi
<juvann> Hi! Need help with Dropbox on Xubuntu. My previous system was Mint and it worked like a charm, but I have troubles running it on Xubuntu. The first problem I have is that I don't know how to point Dropbox to another partition (I have a "data" partition that I share between Windows and Linux). The second thing is that it always requests root permissions (there was no need for root permissions when I was using it on Mint). If anyone had some
<juvann> advice on this matter, that'd be great :D
<lourdes> hey guys, no matter how I disable the start up apps on the xfce session, always when I shutdown my pc with running apps. those will start up after login... how can I avoid that?
<juvann>  Hi! Need help with Dropbox on Xubuntu. My previous system was Mint and it worked like a charm, but I have troubles running it on Xubuntu. The first problem I have is that I don't know how to point Dropbox to another partition (I have a "data" partition that I share between Windows and Linux). The second thing is that it always requests root permissions (there was no need for root permissions when I was using it on Mint). If anyone had some a
<juvann> dvice on this matter, that'd be great :D
#xubuntu 2015-06-25
<pigeon-> trying to read msdos floppy disk - can this be done with xubuntu ?
<askan> hi
<knome> hello
<askan> how remove trash icon on desktop in xubuntu
<askan> ?
<knome> go the desktop settings (via right-clicking the desktop or from the settings manager), tab icons
<knob> Guys... I have a problem that's becoming a nuisance.  Something happened on my Xubuntu 15.x laptop.  Everytime I boot her up, she goes into the command line and I have to type    systemctl default    for her to go into the Window Manager (X?)
<knob> Any idea how to fix it?
<Lovich> Would it be worth switching to xubuntu for someone who is running ubuntu with xfce desktop?
<cfhowlett> Lovich, wouldn't be much different
<Lovich> That was my thinking as well
<GridCube> you would get support on this channel P:
<Lovich> Heheheh
<GridCube> and default theming and stuff like that that is pretty cool
<Lovich> Yeah been playing around with different environments this morning and xfce is pretty solidly my favorite
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :D
<pigeon-> good morning to all !    I have no problem to watch movies with VLC from the external hard drive.  These are divX which I have downloaded (torrent).   However, I can not play an original DVD.  any suggestion?
<pigeon-> I have the xubuntu-restricted-extras installed, as well as libdvdread4 and libdvdnav4
<GridCube> pigeon-: how do you "play" the dvds?
<GridCube> if i remember correctly, theres a different "open" on vlc just for disks
<pigeon-> I've tried two ways to lauch the DVD.   First by double-clic on film,   and I also try to lauch the VLC media player first,  then go to    media - open file,  and select the movie
<pigeon-> yes, u are rite, thee is in fact   'open'  in media,  to open the movie
<GridCube> yeah, but inst there like "media > open disk" or something like that
<GridCube> :) try that option
<pigeon-> okee, will try it now,,,,,,
<pigeon-> hi GridCube
<GridCube> oi pigeon-
<pigeon-> okee, the way you suggested is the RIGHT way to do it
<pigeon-> however,
<pigeon-> I've tried 6 different DVD (original ones)
<pigeon-> and some work fine, however, some don't want to play
<GridCube> region issues?
<pigeon-> hummm
<pigeon-> all my DVD are North American
<GridCube> no idea anyway
<GridCube> i have only played a dvd once
<pigeon-> okee, thanks for your help
<GridCube> maybe the dvds are scratched?
<pigeon-> open disc is the proper way to go
<GridCube> or the reader is not clean?
<GridCube> or maybe the format is unusual? or maybe vlc cant properly reproduce it?
<GridCube> no idea
<pigeon-> ok
<pigeon-> thanks
<GridCube> have you tried xine?
<pigeon-> is xine a media player?
<cfhowlett> if VCL isn't reading it, you might be SOL
<knome> i would run vlc from the command line and see what the output says
<knome> "$x doesn't play dvd's" doesn't help at all with debugging
<GridCube> !info xine | pigeon-
<ubottu> pigeon-: Package xine does not exist in vivid
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> it doesnt exists
<GridCube> !info gxine
<ubottu> gxine (source: gxine): the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.908-3.1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 366 kB, installed size 1435 kB
<GridCube> but as knome said, try to figure out whats wrong first
<knome> pigeon-, what's the command line output for vlc when you insert a dvd and try to play it?
<pigeon-> I see that   xine video player is availabe from the ubuntu-software-center
<pigeon-> hi knome....  i did not try to lauch VLC from the terminal...    When I first inserted the DVD in dvdrum,  the    parole media player tried to play the dvd, but many times, parole media player is not good, so I simply x out
<pigeon-> then i lauch VLC
<knome> pigeon-, then try to launch vlc from the terminal, please
<knome> "$player doesn't play dvd's" is unhelpful
<pigeon-> okeee, can u tell me what is the COMMAND to lauch vlc from terminal?
<knome> vlc
<pigeon-> ok,  minute plz
<pigeon-> it did lauch my VLC.
<knome> ok, now try playing a dvd.
<pigeon-> okeee,   u mean one that did not work before?  ok will do
<knome> yes.
<pigeon-> no,,,  not working
<pigeon-> :(
<knome> so, as i asked before... please pay attention:
<knome> what is the command line output for vlc?
<knome> !pastebin | pigeon-
<ubottu> pigeon-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pigeon-> i will copy/paste one line at a time
<knome> no, please pastebin
<pigeon-> from what i see in my teminla
<pigeon-> <knome> pigeon-, then try to launch vlc from the terminal, please
<pigeon-> <knome> "$player doesn't play dvd's" is unhelpful
<pigeon-> <pigeon-> okeee, can u tell me what is the COMMAND to lauch vlc from
<pigeon-> VLC media player 2.1.6 Rincewind (revision 2.1.6-0-gea01d28)
<knome> pigeon-, please use a pastebin
<pigeon-> [0x884b928] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to u
<pigeon-> se vlc without interface.
<pigeon-> this is waht i see on my terminal...
<knome> yes, please pastebin it all
<knome> not to the channel, to a pastebin
<knome> see:
<knome> !pastebin | pigeon-
<pigeon-> ~$ vlc
<pigeon-> VLC media player 2.1.6 Rincewind (revision 2.1.6-0-gea01d28)
<pigeon-> [0x884b928] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<knome> no.
<knome> STOP.
<pigeon-> sorry I don't undersand whqt is meant by  pastebin
<knome> see what ubottu told you before
<knome> start paying attention
<pigeon-> ok knome,,,,  i did go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and I have posted there
<knome> ok, and what's the paste URL?
<pigeon-> i think this is the past url
<pigeon-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11773942/
<knome> ok - so after launching vlc command line, did you try to play the dvd with the SAME vlc instance?
<pigeon-> no,  but i can try it again.  plz wait
<pigeon-> got some messages in my  terminal, which I will poste in http://paste.ubuntu.com for you to check out.... plz wait
<pigeon-> here is the url link
<pigeon-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11773973/
<knome> ok, so you don't actually have the encrypted DVD support installed, as you can see
<knome> run:
<knome> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<pigeon-> yes, thank will try to install that
<pigeon-> okee, it:s installed....  now I will do the same test to see if Vlc will play the dvd
<pigeon-> okee, knome...   my DVD is working now, however that was lots of stuff appearing in my terminal.  Should you have a look at this?
<knome> pigeon-, nope, that's normal
<knome> pigeon-, you don't need to open vlc from the terminal, that was just for debugging purposes
<pigeon-> okee,  I will do the same TESTS with three other original DVD that did not work before
<pigeon-> Thank you for your help;  much appreciated
<knome> you're welcome
<pigeon-> somebody else, I think it was GridCube suggested something about  xine media player....  Do you see any advantage for me to install it now?  It is available on ubuntu-software-center
<knome> pigeon-, no; you don't need to install xine
<pigeon-> ok thanks
<knome> and fwiw, parole should be able to play the DVDs now as well
<pigeon-> ok
<pigeon-> okee, Knome.... the DVD that did not work this morning, are working fine now....  Thank you for your help
<knome> again, you're welcome
<GridCube> how would i launch a secondary xserver from a tty? xstart -- :1 is not doing it :/
<genii> GridCube: Use something like xephyr or xnest
<GridCube> genii: that wound not open a second xserver on a different F#
<GridCube> /s/wound/would
<genii> GridCube: You can't launch another Xsession which uses the same monitors from another console. They are in use by the existing X session.
<GridCube> thats new
<GridCube> so
<genii> GridCube: Sorry, actually use something like: sudo startx -- :1 vt1      (space between -- and :  also vt# is the console to try running it on ) .
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> nevermind
<GridCube> i'll figure later
<Jesuwope> If I download an .apt file (such as with current versions of adobe flash), how would I go about installing that in Xubuntu?  Do I type sudo apt install filename, sudo install filename, or what
<knome> have you tried installin the adobe flash player from the software repositories?
<Jesuwope> I don't know where they are
<Jesuwope> I just installed Xubuntu yesterday
<knome> open ubuntu software center from the menu
<drc> Jesuwope: "that graphical Xubuntu software install app" knows where to find them.
<knome> Jesuwope, http://docs.xubuntu.org/1504/C/managing-applications.html
<Jesuwope> ok
<Jesuwope> I must say... I have used many distros over the years but I like Ubuntu the best
<Jesuwope> It is really elite
<Jesuwope> In addition... I was having a lot of trouble with this acer aspire computer in CentOS and Fedora, it wasn't working with my networking card
<Jesuwope> I think it's the XFCE that works
<Jesuwope> I had tried Manjaro
<knome> xfce doesn't make hardware work or break, but i'm glad to hear xubuntu works for you
<Jesuwope> It worked with my internet chipset but it had strange problems and it kept losing boot ability and would say "could not find login/splash screen"... was no good
<Jesuwope> well I don't know if it was gnome or not
<Jesuwope> that was doing it
<Jesuwope> because there were alot of windowing problems too
<Jesuwope> with gnome and connecting
<Jesuwope> if it ISN'T the XFCE, then kudos again to Xubuntu
<Jesuwope> thanks for the help
<Jesuwope> I'm out
<Jesuwope> have a nice day
<Guido2> Hee, I have a problem with my WiFi settings. In one Netwwork the acces paswoord has to be changed from time to time on my laptop. If I open the settings of the network i can change it, but for some reason i can not save the changes. how can i solve this problem?
<Jesuwope> I am having trouble with my power management settings.  I set all the variables to "Never", so that the screen won't blank and so that there wouldn't be any sleep or hibernate unless I close the computer lid and yet it still acts the same.  Can anyone help me to know why?
#xubuntu 2015-06-26
<Jesuwope> It is really stumping me
<Jesuwope> I even tried putting the slider to 50 minutes, and still it does things the same way
<Jesuwope> I was AFK only about 20-30 minutes just now and it was locked screen when I came back
<Jesuwope> Is it a bug or am I doing something wrong... or neither one, or what?
<Jesuwope> Please help.
<Jesuwope> I can't listen to music with it locking the screen
<Jesuwope> well it shut off when i set it to one minute, so probably it was working right when i set it to 50 minutes... but the never part of it.. no good
<Jesuwope> I changed it again.  I put 5 hours and something under the "action" part
<Jesuwope> I'll test it now
<Jesuwope> oh well
<Jesuwope> no luck
<xubuntu61w> hello
<xubuntu61w> My Home screen does not come out with good resolution
<Slit> Hi! Could some one help me with changing the name of computer. I have something like user@home and I would like to change the first part... the user. Does some one know how to do that?
<ochosi> Slit: create a new user
<ochosi> the name of the computer is "home" in your example
<koegs> no need to create a new user
<Slit_> I got offline..
<Slit_> Create new user and then...
<koegs> usermod is able to change the name of the current user
<Slit_> Ok koegs... how should I do that?
<Slit> I get offline again... the last thing was changing name using usermod...
<koegs> Slit: sudo usermod -l newname oldname
<koegs> Slit: sudo usermod -m -d /home/newname newname
<koegs> this will rename the user and then also renames its home dir
<Slit> ok let me tray first
<Slit> I get user then my name is currently used by process 1053
<koegs> you need to do it with a different user while this user is not logged in :(
<Slit> Ok koegs :-)
<Slit> next time I have to be careful
<starkiller> Im need help :P
<knome> just ask; if somebody knows the reply, they'll likely reply
<knome> knows the *answer*
<starkiller> Well my battery was low one day, and the computer turn off, After that everytime i shutdown even with the command line it takes me to the loggin screen. :(
<starkiller> Yea im gonna come back another time :P
<quantibiliy> mouse disappears after hibernation of sleep...?
<knob> Good morning
<knob> When I boot up my Xubuntu installation, I get "Welcome to emergency mode!"...   I load X with  systemctl default....   yet this is driving me crazy already.
<knob> Wondering what I can do to fix it.
<Lovich> Anyone ever experienced a black screen after waking the computer?
<knob> Lovich, not me... I mean, sometimes she's black, yet kind of stuck in "blank screensaver".  Move the pointer, and off she goes.
<Lovich> Unfortunately mine requires a restart :x
<knome> Lovich, which xubuntu version are you running?
<Lovich> 14.04 LTS
<Lovich> Trying to decide if I'd be better off with xorg than fglrx for development purposes, and light gaming.
<Lovich> AMD drivers seem to be the cause of a lot of problems
<knome> Lovich, if the open drivers work without problems and the performance is fair/good enough for you, i'd use them
<knome> Lovich, but if you can get a good performance bump up with the closed drivers (and really need it), or they would fix some problem you're having, then i'd use the closed drivers
<Lovich> Does Nvidia generally have better support for linux?
<knome> i've had more problems with amd than nvidia on linux, personally
<knome> and am using nvidia since ages on my desktop
<knome> the closed drivers are generally pretty good, but i don't know how well the open alternatives really work since i haven't been running nouveau on a daily basis
<hylian> hello all
<malinus> I have some ancient (raring) xubuntu version. Obviously the raring package are not on the servers anymore. Do I just change "raring" to some more recent version and update&&upgradE?
<holstein> malinus: not really
<holstein> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<holstein> i mean, you can, but, its not supported, and will likely break something
<malinus> reading trough the first link, that's exactly what they say I should do.
<holstein> go for it
<holstein> have "good" backups, regardless
<holstein> what do i do? i just backup, and fresh install.. usually takes less than 20 minutes. i find any sort of upgrading takes me about 4+ hours..
<malinus> This reminds me why I use rolling releases now :P
<holstein> yup.. ubuntu is not a rolling release
<malinus> yeah
<holstein> one *can* use the LTS versions, which, cleanly upgrade to each other
<holstein> 12.04, to 14.04, to 16.04.. for example
<malinus> I wonder how much this upgrade breaks :D
<malinus> Other than the ppa stuff, which obviously always break.
<holstein> plan for complete breakage, since, you should have backups
<Pwnna> how supported is upstart in 15.04?
<Pwnna> i know you can boot into it with init=upstart or something like that
<malinus> I would be suprised if any of the non-software related files actually be removed.
<Pwnna> i have a lot of scripts in /etc/init, etc/pm.d etc
<Pwnna> porting will take way too long..
<malinus> By the way, have ubuntu switched to systemd yet?
<Pwnna> yes..
<Pwnna> in 15.04
<malinus> And I assume the new debian will launch with it too?
<malinus> oh wait, jessie is now stable
<malinus> World is going too fast
<holstein> Pwnna: should be as simple as, reading up on it, and implementing it
<holstein> i might start here.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers and drill down, as needed
<holstein> you can go upstream to #ubuntu and the relevant mailing lists, since, its not specific to xubuntu or xfce
<Pwnna> holstein: takes time..
<Pwnna> holstein: i have to rewrite those scripts and Q/A them before deploying.
<holstein> i suppose one doenst *have* to.. but, changing the defaults can take effort, for sure
<ball> Yay, there's a Xubuntu channel.
<knome> !ot | ball, we have several channels:
<ubottu> ball, we have several channels:: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ball> Thanks knome
<ball> I've just experimentally installed it on a test rig at the office.
<knome> nice to hear - enjoy :)
<ball> We used to run it on my daughter's desktop PC. She'll probably be getting that back again soon.
#xubuntu 2015-06-27
<nonya> I just installed 15.04 on a microsd card in adaptor sick It runs great It was able to mount andriod phone sd card and i could watch moves using vlc player ,I was able to customize the panels, windows manager and cursors  but it did not recognize my bm4311b/g wireless card in laptop I installed the b43 fw cutter  and Firmware-b43legacy-installer and wireless still is not working and it hangs on shut down or reboot
<nonya> I need help with wireless first Please
<nonya> I just installed 15.04 on a microsd card in adaptor sick It runs great It was able to mount andriod phone sd card and i could watch moves using vlc player ,I was able to customize the panels, windows manager and cursors  but it did not recognize my bm4311b/g wireless card in laptop I installed the b43 fw cutter  and Firmware-b43legacy-installer and wireless still is not working and it hangs on shut down or reboot
<nonya> oops
<xubuntu209> any body here ?
<knome> yes.
<xubuntu209> Hello
<xubuntu209> How are you ?
<knome> i'm fine. do you have a support question?
<xubuntu209> yes
<xubuntu209> how to install skype
<xubuntu209> ?
<knome> !skype | xubuntu209
<ubottu> xubuntu209: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<xubuntu209> And other programes like it
<knome> xubuntu209, http://docs.xubuntu.org/1504/C/managing-applications.html
<xubuntu209> I'm using x64
<xubuntu209> not x86
<knome> ...yes?
<nonya> Would some one help me with my Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01) wireless driver please
<xubuntu209> OK . I'll review this topics and if I found a problem I'll come back again !!
<knome> !bcm | nonya
<ubottu> nonya: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<knome> nonya, for starters, that page implies you don't want the legacy driver for 4311..
<nonya> ok Knome
<nonya> and ubottu
<nonya> brb
<nonya> Hello
<nonya> Hello knome and ubottu
<knome> hello (and no need to highlight)
<knome> and fwiw, ubottu is a bot (u-bot-tu)
<nonya> oh haha
<nonya> still trying to work on the langauge here ha ha
<knome> it's ok, we all have to start somewhere
<nonya> that web page is a bit confussing
<knome> what exactly in it?
<nonya> should i  use the  firmware-b43-installer
<knome> that's what the page says
<nonya> ok will try it also installs firmware b43 installer
<nonya> doing it now
<knome> note that installing multiple drivers might end up not working either - make sure you remove the other drivers you have tried to install
<nonya> i did alllready
<nonya> How do i test it with out rebot
<knome> well, the page does tell you that if you actually read it...
<knome> (see "Switching between drivers")
<nonya> ok i see
<nonya> odprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found.
<knome> that's becuase you shouldn't have that module
<nonya> should i reboot then
<knome> well...
<knome> if you don't know what you are doing, then that's an option
<nonya> ok will be back the orblem there is it hangs when i reboot or shutdown that was the last problem i had
<nonya> how can i stop the hang with out using the power button
<nonya> brb
<knome> without knowing and debugging the problem, no idea
<nonya> how do i open root file manager
<knome> why do you need to do that?
<cfhowlett> !root | nonya
<ubottu> nonya: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cfhowlett> nonya, you do not need ROOT access to install or configure wifi
<nonya> i get back with the why in a moment
<nonya> i just saw that i may need to edit the grub file in /etc/default/grub someone elese had the same problem and it work for them
<nonya> for my reboot and shutdown problem
<knome> nonya, do you know what you are doing or are you blindly following somebody elses advice?
<knome> and fwiw, it doesn't make voluntary people motivated to help you if you start working on another issue while they try to help you with another
<nonya> Ok what should i do
<knome> try starting with what happened when you rebooted
<knome> does your wifi work now?
<nonya> I guess i should have worked on the reboot issue first
<nonya> sorry
<nonya> i will try that wifi thing now i will reboot
<nonya> BRB
<nonya> ok wireless works thank you knome
<knome> no problem, and a good reminder that actually reading what guides say helps figuring out the problems...
<nonya> you are so right knome, I uselly do but i was in a hurry
<knome> right... but you ended using a lot more time fixing the issue that you would have if you read the guide the first time
<knome> and a lot more of my time as well
<nonya> sorry friend
<nonya> it will not happen again
<knome> you do not need to apologise - just pointing out that reading and thinking really helps
<knome> for what comes to the root file manager, i'd rather just open one file with root permissions - that way there is less risk of serious damage
<nonya> i was in a hurry need to slow done
<knome> (opening a root file manager becomes a habit fast, and that's not a good habit, so better avoid it)
<nonya> i read on line that i need to change the  ect/default/grub configuration for th acpi to help with reboot and shutdown hang
<knome> then open that file in a text editor with root permissions
<knome> no need for a root file manager
<nonya> how do i do that
<knome> in terminal, sudo nano /file/name
<cfhowlett> knome, sudo gedit /filenamegoeshere
<knome> cfhowlett, nope, no sudo for GUI apps.
<nonya> oh i see
<knome> cfhowlett, and gedit isn't installed on xubuntu by default...
<knome> if you want a GUI editor, pkexec mousepad /file/name
<cfhowlett> knome, doh!  rigt.  gksudo for gui apps.  and gedit IS included at least on ubuntustudio 14.04
<knome> (assuming you are on a recent version)
<knome> cfhowlett, well pkexec actually...
<cfhowlett> knome, I'll go back to lurking as you're on top of this.
<knome> cfhowlett, gksudo gave all permissions to all apps - pkexec requires a policy file for each app, but can give permissions more granularly - and is thus safer
<cfhowlett> knome, "I learned something today! ..."    :)  thanks.  will reserach.
<knome> np
<nonya> got it folks
<knome> i'm off to bed
<knome> good night
<nonya> God Bless knome
<xubuntu59w> can I DL itunes?
<cfhowlett> !tunes | xubuntu59iw,
<cfhowlett> !itunes | xubuntu59iw,
<ubottu> xubuntu59iw,: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<xubuntu59w> I'm trying to load  some media to my iPhone. It's and older one a 4 or a 4s.
<xubuntu59w> is there an app for my iPhone I can transfer media to?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu59w, there are no iphone apps in ubuntu
<xubuntu59w> crud. Thanks for responding.
<buffon137> how to use usbip on xubuntu 15.04 ?    because  the usespace tool of usbip is too old and not available  in the repository of xubuntu 15.04 , Although  it can be installed .any help will be very appreciated !
<ObrienDave> it's part of the kernel now http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/usbip.8.html
<buffon137> yes ,you are right , but ,when I execute " apt-get install usbip" . after setup it ,  ubipd -D can not run correctly
<ObrienDave> i would not have a clue
<buffon137> on xubuntu 14.04 ,   the userspace part of  usbip  could be compiled , but on xubuntu 15.04 , " apt-get install  linux-source " the souce code of userspace part can not be found in the corresponding directory
<buffon137> so , I don't know what to do
<nonya> GOOD MORNING
<nomic> morning
<cfhowlett> errr, not necessarily.  depends where we are, right?  how about "greetings"
<nonya> greetins i installed wine with the ubuntu software installer and installed a program and they do not show up in menu
<nonya> play on linux does but not wine
<nonya> qwine does too
<nonya> showup
<nonya> BRB got a hair cut to do
<nonya> I'm BAACK
<nonya> an someone help me with why wine and the programs that i try to install do not show up??
<nonya> in my menu
<nonya> ??
<nonya> I am using xubuntu 15.04 new install on a64gb microsd card so ican use it as a portable .
<xubuntu235> YEEEEE XUBUNTU IS THE BESTTTT
<PhilGEE> uh huh
<oiu> If you hold the whisker menu key down and then let go the menu flickers open/closed. Perhaps it should be more like holding Alt where letting go only registers as 1 press?
<knome> oiu, perhaps you should be in touch with the whiskermenu developer about that
<Huemac> I'm going to ask you a simple question. How could I get a simple task to work on? How could I leave my footprint to the Linux community? I really do like Xubuntu, and I would like to actually do something, rather than make a monetary contribution. I have worked on proprietary software that million of people use. I do not care about QA
#xubuntu 2015-06-28
<bazhang> !contribute
<ubottu> To see how you can help out with Xubuntu, please see http://xubuntu.org/contribute/ - additionally, you can join the devleoper channel #xubuntu-devel and introduce yourself (we'll reply when we're around)
<bazhang> Huemac, ^
<bazhang> devleoper channel
<Huemac> thx
<bazhang> npx
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<xubuntu250> how do i update my stem so i can watch youtube videos because right night its running slow
<xubuntu250> how do i update my system
<bazhang> how much ram
<bazhang> augh quit
<sabrehagen> when using the display settings panel (under settings, hardware), what config file is it working off? i'm having no luck getting xubuntu to remember my display settings at reboot
<darkPassenger> xubuntu is a good distro
<noiconidiot9> have a small problem, don't have any thumbnail icons on my desktop in XFCE after the last upgrade. Wondering if anyone might have some ideas?
<tr00per> hi, I have problem with HDMI display
<tr00per> it blinks like it was moving very fas to right and back to left
<tr00per> but it only happens when I don't move mouse
<tr00per> and it's not problem with pulseaudio
<tr00per> it doesn't affect monitor in any way
<tr00per> any helop?
<tr00per> help*
<bennypr0fane>  Hi I have a strange situation: Wlan stopped working on my laptop. It used to work perfectly, I have no idea what happened. proprietary sta driver is in use for Broadcom chip
<bennypr0fane> When I installed Xubuntu 14.04, the STA driver was loaded automatically and it worked out of the box
<Maximus1> Hello
<Maximus1> Will be xubuntu switched to mir and snappy?
<pleia2> there's been some testing with Mir, but we don't have any plans at the moment, the team hasn't even thought about snappy at this point
<Maximus1> This is a good news! Thanks for the answer.
<Maximus1> Then I`ll stay with xubuntu :)
<Fyxi> Can I ask what is default mixer for xubuntu 15.04?
<Fyxi> Because my icon dissapeared and I don't have it. I don't like xfce4-mixer
<Fyxi> Probably I messed something ;c
<Fyxi> /Question about music/sound mixer of course.
<Fyxi> Question about music/sound mixer of course.
<holstein> Fyxi: default mixer for audio? there really  isnt a "mixer" like that, though, you can install and use pavucontrol
<holstein> Fyxi: alsamixer, in the terminal, is also handy
<Fyxi> i dont know why i cant change volume of the music o_O
<holstein> Fyxi: what music?
<holstein> anyways, if you literaly havent tried pavucontrol, try that
<Fyxi> played in youtube, i cant change ALL volume
<Fyxi> volume in ALL apps*
<holstein> you can see the sources thare are playing, and easily raise lower volume
<Fyxi> how?
<Fyxi> i am still on xfce4-mixer
<holstein> Fyxi: i install it, and then click on it, and use the mouse to interact with it
<Fyxi> yeah but this doesn't work's
<holstein> Fyxi: sure.. so, pavucontrol is not working for you, friend?
<Fyxi> xfce4-mixer
<Fyxi> i will check pavucontrol
<holstein> Fyxi: ok, *please* install, and try pavucontrol
<Fyxi> i'm familiar with terminal, just this look's odd ;c
<holstein> Fyxi: alsamixer is in the terminal
<Fyxi> ok pavucontrol works
<holstein> Fyxi: also, you can use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pavucontrol"
<Fyxi> but i had other GUI in tray icon before
<Fyxi> i liked the gui before, mehr
<Fyxi> just i probably uninstalled it messing with packet's
<holstein> Fyxi: sure, and you can file a bug, relating to your specific hardware
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> Fyxi: without it in front of me, its challenging for me to give specifics
<Fyxi> but how icon is called?
<Fyxi> of course i will report bug but i want bring it back
<holstein> Fyxi: what icon? for pavucontrol?
<Fyxi> yeah
<Fyxi> probably
<Fyxi> tray
<holstein> Fyxi: its in the menu.. pulse audio volume control
<holstein> Fyxi: there is no "tray" AFAIK
<holstein> your hardware is not supporting the tray functionality you are trying to implement
<holstein> you can likely configure it to..
<Fyxi> i mean i had before other looking gui when i clicked tray icon
<Fyxi> gui in this tray icon
<Fyxi> yeah i'm messy (c_c)
<holstein> Fyxi: sure.. i understand that.. what im saying is, the hardware is not supporting that, out of the box
<Fyxi> ok icon work's but i mean this is not the same icon as before
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> there are lots of troubleshooting tips for working that out
<holstein> Fyxi: same icon as before what?
<Fyxi> i don't know
<Fyxi> before what... i don't know what i messed
<holstein> Fyxi: when did you have what you want? and when did that change?
<Fyxi> after installation of xubuntu 15.04
<Fyxi> did change... today after rebooting from windows to ubuntu
<holstein> Fyxi: so, *before* you installed xubuntu 15.04, you had something different, correct? what was that *different* thing
<Fyxi> but i know the problem...
<holstein> i mean, we cannot implement the windows mixer in xubuntu
<Fyxi> i shutdowned computer by button because i don't had time
<Fyxi> i'm not stupid, baka! XD
<holstein> i dont think you are havinng a problem.. i think only need to identify what you want, and make that happen.. you have no problem
<Fyxi> holstein: http://s28.postimg.org/ei3b0x5uh/wtf.png
<Fyxi> this
<Fyxi> i have actually this icon and this gui, before i had different
<Fyxi> just interested ;)
<Fyxi> i had default looking icon like in all xubuntus 15.04
<holstein> Fyxi: before what, friend?
<holstein> Fyxi: before, somehow, in xubuntu 15.04?
<Fyxi> friend, i don't know
<Fyxi> yeah
<holstein> Fyxi: i see the slider you have
<holstein> Fyxi: i see those in the mixer.. there are sliders in the terminal in alsamixer.. there are sliders in pavucontrol
<Fyxi> yeah, i had other slider
<holstein> Fyxi: "other sliders"?
<Fyxi> landscape, not vertical
<holstein> Fyxi: you'll notice, they are like that in pavucontrol.. they are also like that, by default, in the tray in unity, and other DE's..
<Fyxi> mehr i have xubuntu vm install on windows partition
<holstein> *not* stock xubuntu.. so, if you were running other than xfce, now you are running xfce
<holstein> Fyxi: i understand you *now* have xubuntu.. but, when you reference "before", i dont know what that means
<holstein> before you were using xubuntu 15.04, and you liked what that was.. what was that?
<Fyxi> emhr this happened all at current OS
<Fyxi> ok, don't talk, i will show it
<Fyxi> you
<Fyxi> i have stock virtualbox xubuntu lts image
<holstein> otherwise, it seems you can control what you need.. maybe, since you literally just installed 15.04 xubuntu, just use it, for a bit, until you are more comfortable
<holstein> Fyxi: so, *before*, you were using xubuntu 14.04? or 12.04? and now you are using xubuntu 15.04? correct?
<Fyxi> no, still used xubuntu 15.04
<Fyxi> this magic just happened
<holstein> Fyxi: 15.04 is *not* lst
<holstein> lts*
<Fyxi> i know
<Fyxi> but on lts i had the same icon
<Fyxi> ehh
<Fyxi> i will show man
<holstein> then, what you said above was, you *were* using lts..
<holstein> now, you state, you were not
<Fyxi> ehh wait
<Fyxi> holstein: <Fyxi> i will show man
<Fyxi> <holstein> then, what you said above was, you *were* using lts..
<Fyxi> not this
<Fyxi> holstein: http://postimg.org/image/3o9txr1ov/
<Fyxi> see, i had probably this "looking icon" or very smillar
<Fyxi> i want the same as before, or just interested why OS changed it for me
<Fyxi> you got it ;)?
<Fyxi> just i started computer with xubuntu what I ALWAYS USE (without any format, reinstall, upgrade) icon dissapeared and i was forced to install xfce4-mixer
<holstein> Fyxi: you "probably" had what?
<Fyxi> this icon with this gui
<Fyxi> ...
<GridCube_> Fyxi, if your sound indicator dissapears, you just need to remove and re-add the plugin indicators
<holstein> Fyxi: you were never forced to do anything.. but, you should have had that mixer
<holstein> yup.. just add back the indicator ^
<holstein> or, just use pavucontrol..
<Fyxi> i don't know how it's called
<Fyxi> on ubuntu vm (for testing) i have it's not as plugin but as tray icon
<GridCube_> yes
<Fyxi> ubuntu vm - there where i got this second screenshot
<holstein> Fyxi: what do i do?  i load a live iso, or the guest user, and litearly addd *everything* til i learn what it is i want
<GridCube_> its part of the plugins indicators
<holstein> Fyxi: you mean, on xubuntu vm, correct?
<Fyxi> yeah -> i want the same icon on my native xubuntu as xubuntu vm
<holstein> Fyxi: ubuntu is not using xfce.. so, that will look and feel different.. though, they are both ubuntu base
<Fyxi> meh, this is really messed
<holstein> Fyxi: add back the "native" xubuntu tray icon.. reset it to default, if you want..
<Fyxi> how?
<holstein> Fyxi: as i said, i literally add *everything* back, in a "safe" live, or guest environment, til i learn what it is that i want
<holstein> Fyxi: you can right click, and add what you like
<pencilandpaper> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNXj9V3BbuM <---- check out what google is up to.
<w30> pencilandpaper, the frightening thing is that NSA can say to Google, or other, We want to meet and talk and you are not allowed to tell anyone we met.
<pencilandpaper> ..and you also arent allowed to tell them no w30 .
<holstein> please, use the OT channel..
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pencilandpaper> brb, i am going to go and restart real quick.
<w30> pencilandpaper, that really kicks the constitution to the curb without a possibility of redress.
<w30> opps, sorry holstein and Mr.Bot....
#xubuntu 2016-06-27
<ironhoof> Hey I just installed xubuntu 16.04 on my netbook, it installs fine, updated and now it just sits on recovering journal, after I had hard reset it. It was just a blank screen before that. There is also a nomodeset on my kernel so its not that
<ironhoof> Anyone know whats going on?
<nu7shell> Hi
<nikolam> I turned off lightdm with ' echo "manual" | sudo tee -a /etc/init/lightdm.override ' to save RAM, for thinking to use it as smallish web server
<nikolam> maybe I should just uninstall desktop parts (12.04LTS)...
<nikolam> Or reinstall newest LTS with minimal install
<nikolam> Thinking of getting rid of Pulseaudio and how to have network working, without need to run NetworkManager (also so save some RAM)
<nikolam> On plus side newest server brings ZFS by default. On minus side it's smallish 512MB machine
<xubuntu87w> Hello I have installed xubuntu and my WiFi is not working.  Model is 802AIN2 what do I need to do to get it working?
<xubuntu87w> Is there more information about the wireless adapter I'm using I need to give?
<xubuntu87w> Is anyone able to help me please?
<xubuntu87w> Can somebody help me please?
<xubuntu87w> Is anyone in this irc chat?
<pavlushka> !patience | xubuntu87w
<ubottu> xubuntu87w: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu87w> Ok
<xubuntu505> всем привет))
<ax562> no nintendo
<xubuntu48> Hello I have installed Xubuntu and my WiFi is not working. Model of wireless usb adapter is 802AIN2, what can I do to get it working?
<xubuntu95w> Yo guys, is there anyone around feeling like giving some basic help?
<flocculant> xubuntu95w: just ask the question - if someone awake can answer they will
<ax562> xubuntu95w check for drivers
<xubuntu95w> I have a problem with Xubuntu installation from a bootable USB Drive and a DVD. No matter which one I choose it doesn't go through the "Boot from CD/DVD" or just hangs with the underscore. Downloaded twice already, created bootable USB with both Rufus and Unetbootin, any ideas?
<ax562> xubuntu48w check for drivers
<xubuntu48> ax562 no drivers that i know of to download. When it is plugged into windows its listed as cd drive and has .exe file to install drivers for windows from it.
<ax562> so works on windows?
<xubuntu48> ax562 Yeah not sure how to it working on Linux though.
<xubuntu48> Get*
<ax562> check the model and manifacturer and look up linux driver download
<knome> atheros dongles don't have the best support for linux..
<xubuntu48> I have, Model 802AIN2. There doesnt seem to be any driver downloads because it comes with it on it.
<knome> yes, the windows driver
<xubuntu48> What can i do with the windows driver?
<knome> not much on linux
<knome> as i said, dongles with an atheros chip have bad support on linux
<xubuntu48> Oh i would really like to use Linux, so hopefully there is a way. If you don't think its possible to get it working let me know, since you said this adapter has bad linux Support
<knome> do you have any chance to try another adapter?
<ax562> or wired ethernet port connection?
<xubuntu48> I have another i could plug in but its a big problem and bricks the computer, makes it completely freeze.
<knome> wired != wireless, but sure, that's also an option
<knome> xubuntu48, that's probably not a good idea either then ;)
<knome> what about a third one O:)
<xubuntu48> I can still plug it in if need to download stuff, but it will eventually freeze the computer. Sadly i dont have a third one
<knome> just to explain why support is often bad; the hardware manufacturers do not share the specs on how their hardware works, so it's impossible to create linux drivers for the devices without reverse-engineering, which takes a lot of time (and means a developer with that time has to have that device and the motivation to make it work)
<knome> with often cheap usb dongles it's often too easy to just buy a new one rather than try to reverse-engineer anything
<xubuntu48> Okay yeah
<xubuntu48> I have a few extra routers if i could somehow use that as wifi? lol
<knome> you probably could with some soldering, but it's probably worth it, again considering how (relatively) cheap usb dongles are
<xubuntu48> Oh thought it might be easy then that. Well i guess ill have to wait until i can get a new one or something. Thank you for your help, and you too ax562
<knome> np, and before you get the new one, search a bit in the internet about compatibility :)
<ax562> :)
<xubuntu48> Ok :)  bye
<pavlushka> xubuntu48: I think you should post this issue to ubuntuforum or askubuntu
<knome> pavlushka, first, they are gone already; second, that wouldn't help if there isn't any support for his devide
<knome> *device
<pavlushka> knome: in the mean time, I was reconnected, and everything happened in between, so missed, :)
<greg_> pipelight instalationhelp
#xubuntu 2016-06-28
<ibraheem> hello guys
<ibraheem> i am having this problem recently whenever there is a large disk transfer the computer becomes very slow
<ibraheem> it also happens for usb transfer
<ibraheem> what can cause this/what can I do to solve this?
<ax562> dont transfer anything :p
<ax562> but you are probebly transfering from ntfs to ext4?
<ax562> probably
<ax562> ibraheem?
<ibraheem> no
<ibraheem> ext4 to ext4
<ibraheem> in case of disk transfer
<ibraheem> usb is fat32
<ax562> hmmm
<ax562> what version
<ibraheem> the latest
<ibraheem> kernel is 4.4.0-24
<ax562> 16.04?
<ibraheem> yes
<ax562> sudo apt-get update
<ax562> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ax562> I personally haven't had any issues
<ax562> try that
<ibraheem> ok
<xubuntu01i> i need to know how to install a virtual machine or which one works on xunbuntu
<xubuntu01i> is anyone around to help
<SirSlippers> HoWdY!!  WoW!!  What a brain drain trying to figure out this Xubuntu!
<SirSlippers> hmmm .. there looks to be TONS of people here ... I hope!
<SirSlippers> I'm sitting at grub> /// I want to totaly erase the HD and do a clean install
<SirSlippers> ok ... anyne home?
<SirSlippers> alright ... no help here I guess ... (sigh) ... carry on!
<flocculant> no patience then
<SirSlippers> AHA!!
<SirSlippers> YAY!!  EARTHLINGS!
<nindustries> Hi, how do I change the boot screen ? I can't find a /lib/plymouth
<SirSlippers> flocculant ... I've been wrestling for HOURS with this ... my patience is a little frayed .. sorry
<flocculant> SirSlippers: boot with the usb/cd - you'll get 2 choices for it - try xubuntu or install xubuntu
<SirSlippers> I installed Xubuntu 6.10 ... old copy  :-( ... I have KXStudio I want to try and I have a DVD of XUbuntu 14.4 as well
<SirSlippers> total NEWB at Linux ... don't understand the process
<SirSlippers> its V 16.04 ... in the DVD drive ... what now?
<flocculant> SirSlippers: not got a lot of time - work soon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Standard_installation
<SirSlippers> I'm at the grub> command
<SirSlippers> I rewad that .. it didn't help
<SirSlippers> *read
<SirSlippers> most of the stuff on XUbuntu 6.10 is non-upgradable
<flocculant> you need to check the dvd and the machne bios order - assuming you can't change boot order when the machine starts
<flocculant> ignore 6.10 completely - so out of support ...
<SirSlippers> done ... and it wont boot over 6.1
<flocculant> check the dvd
<nindustries> nvm, /usr/share/plymouth
<flocculant> SirSlippers: if you are not seeing the dvd boot screen should look like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=checkcdfordefects.png - then it's boot order - BIOS
<SirSlippers> ok ... I got an OUT OF RANGE red bar on my monitor screen
<flocculant> I'm out of time gtg
<SirSlippers> the DVD dtrive is chuggling away and then it just stops
<flocculant> people are about - but you need patience :)
<SirSlippers> ok . I wasn't sure this was woinging .. go to work!  Thankx for your help!!
<SirSlippers> I can wait till someone else comes in
<SirSlippers> Thankx again!  I appreciate your efforts!
<flocculant> assuming burn is good - sounds like you've not got it booting to dvd first
<flocculant> good luck
<SirSlippers> ok ... its sitting there ... no DVD drive noise ... no HD light action
<SirSlippers> why is my monitor saying OUT OF RANGE?
<nindustries> Can I show a border around the currently selected window?
<SirSlippers> I through in the KXStudio distro DVD and it does the same thing ... I get the logo and then it goes away .. then the red bar on my screen OUT OF RANGE and the DVD drive is chugging away
<SirSlippers> its STILL chugging ... and the red bar hasn[t moved eother
<SirSlippers> still chugging ... little green light on the drive flickering ...
<SirSlippers> Greets Dreamon!
<SirSlippers> aww ... now the DVD drive has stopped ... the HD light has stopped ... the screen is still black with OUT OF RANGE on it
<SirSlippers> in a red bar
<SirSlippers> about 1/2" wide and 4" long
<SirSlippers> well .. maybe I can get some help later in the day ...
<nindustries> Does a .deb include repo information so it can be updated later on?
<akxwi-dave> i believe it all depends on the .deb. if the authours include the repo info into the install file that  upates your sources list..
<nindustries> ah, but it is possib;e
<Capeter> Hello! I'm having trouble with VPython on my Xubuntu 16.04  install
 * knome tries telepathy to figure out what "trouble" means...
<knome> ...nope.
<pavlushka> Capeter: are you trying it in terminal?
<xubuntu61w> Is anyone in this chatroom?
<knome> no. we're all hiding.
<knome> (seriously, why not ask your real question and find out?)
<xubuntu61w> first time in here, was tough to tell.
<xubuntu61w> I have recently moved to xubuntu 16.04. Downloaded WINE and am attempting to get vpyhton to run
<xubuntu61w> Any experience?
<xubuntu61w> I'm allowed to go through the install wizard and it generates a desktop icon, but when I click it, nothing happens. Suggestions?
<knome> i'd try their user forums at https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups&hl=en#!forum/vpython-users
<ax562> hi
#xubuntu 2016-06-29
<ax562> hi
<int-main> Which app provides PDF viewing in Xubuntu?
<lytton> I guess that evince is on as defult pdf viewer
<nindustries> man, can't wait to switch over to xubuntu from regular ubuntu
<nindustries> unity+compiz is a cpu hogg
<bazhang> nindustries, just sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<akxwi-dave> then select the xubuntu desktop at login... :-)
<xubuntu05w> Hello! A happy Xubuntu user here from Greece! I need a quick advice on chat plugins that Firefox tells me I am missing. Tried to connect to ePSXe help chat to report sth and Firefox says I am missing sth.
<nindustries> bazhang: yeah, I would like a reinstall
<xubuntu90d> help/help
<xubuntu90d> strange...
<xubuntu90d> hello?
<xubuntu90d> Oh well, if someone has a real name (not like me) he should be knowing, right?
<xubuntu90d> Hi
<xubuntu90d> hi?
<knome> umm,
<knome> try asking the question first?
<knome> and it's not strange that in a channel of volunteers nobody replies in the first minute...
<xubuntu90d> i read about that
<tnc> hi guys
<xubuntu90d> ok, so well i am (obv) new to xubuntu, used windows ... so i installed and it is runnig quite slow now. even firefox freeses sometimes
<knome> xubuntu90d, and what are your hardware specifications, and which xubuntu version are you using?
<xubuntu90d> amd turion64 (10 year old laptop) and i downloaded the latest LTS version
<knome> xubuntu90d, hom much ram?
<tnc> mee to.. I started use xubuntu last month
<tnc> sorry, me too
<xubuntu90d> donßt know, how can i check?
<knome> xubuntu90d, type "free -h" without the quotes in a terminal and press enter
<knome> xubuntu90d, then look at the row "Mem:" and column "total"
<tnc> you must look at total
<knome> tnc, if you read my message, you'd know i told them that...
<xubuntu90d> it says 1,8G
<knome> ok, that should be enough for normal use...
<knome> so when does your firefox freeze?
<knome> when watching videos?
<xubuntu90d> this is why i tried to install it
<knome> doing something with flash?
<xubuntu90d> using flahs
<xubuntu90d> *flash
<knome> i mean, please realize that if your laptop is 10 years old, you are practically running an OS 10 years from the future...
<Pici> knome: thats a good comparison
<knome> flash is resource-intensive
<knome> you might have enough RAM, but the CPU might not be able to cope with it
<xubuntu90d> this is why i wanted to slim it down from XP to xubuntu
<xubuntu90d> (and because of no more support)
<xubuntu90d> so is there anything to change about it?+
<knome> don't use flash :P
<xubuntu90d> will be quite difficult in the www
<knome> well, then i guess you're looking at a hardware purchase...
<knome> i mean, you should be able to do the most basic things with that hardware
<xubuntu90d> meh, this is what i wanted to circumvent
<knome> but flash can make even some of the newer hardware slow
<xubuntu90d> so slimming down the system wouldn t make a difference?
<xubuntu90d> like unistalling stuff or something
<knome> if flash takes most of the CPU performance, not really
<knome> for comparison, do websites without flash work well?
<xubuntu90d> ok-ish
<knome> then i don't think any modern operating system is able to help you much
<knome> there are even faster alternatives than xubuntu, but they are pretty much also less user-friendly, and you might get the non-flash websites and other tasks that work "ok-ish" work better, but i still don't believe flash stuff is going to be miraculously better
<xubuntu90d> and any alternatives for flash itself, but getting the content from it arent there i guess?
<knome> there are some free alternatives, but i don't think they are very actively developed, and they aren't very good
<knome> flash itself is slowly phasing out, so i don't think there's a good reason to keep up the development either
<knome> you can plead your favorite flash-website managers to stop using flash
<xubuntu90d> how?
<knome> contact them?
<xubuntu90d> ...
<xubuntu90d> totally into thinking the linux-wonders could tecnically solve this.
<knome> i'm sorry if it comes to you as a surprise, but xubuntu isn't a miracle machine that fixes slow hardware or brings world peace :)
<knome> well again, if websites use a proprietary technology that takes a lot of resources, how could "linux-wonders" fix that?
<xubuntu90d> nono, i did not think this, but to get this old machine into running and working. I dont want to play games or such. just using the web, listen tomusic etcc.
<knome> you can totally do that, just not flash
<knome> well that's wrong, you can do flash too, but it might not be super fast
<knome> (and even with linux, slow hardware is slow hardware)
<xubuntu90d> ok then, ett stort tack
<knome> varsågod ;)
<xubuntu53w> hi
<toni_> ciao
<xubuntu08w> hi, is there a way to make ubuntu scale upto 4K reolution?
<xubuntu08w> *xubuntu
<Pwnna> do you just want to scale the interface?
<Pwnna> oh..
<chuckmcm> Greetings everyone, is there some way (other than recompiling the source) to change the *default* setup of two screens?
<chuckmcm> I ask because when ever my screens are blanked, and then I wake them up, the setup reverts to "Mirrored" which is not what they were last set to
<chuckmcm> I know the system "remembers" somehow what they were set to as the login from the session selector sets them correctly.
<chuckmcm> Since they are both display port screens, I would not be surprised if this was yet another side effect of xfsettingsd not "understanding" such screens
<chuckmcm> but if someone has a quick way to say "when in doubt, set the screens this way ..." I would love to hear it, then I could use that to paste over the symptom
#xubuntu 2016-06-30
<xubuntu22w> hello i am trying to figure out how to add folders to the wallpaper selector is their a way to enable subfolders or something?
<SirSlippers> HoWdY!!  XUBUNTU 16.04 - How do I change Screen Display from 640X480 to 1280X1024 ???
<SirSlippers> AFK a minute ... BRB
<SirSlippers> OK back ...   XUBUNTU 16.04 - How do I change Screen Display from 640X480 to 1280X1024 ???
<SirSlippers> Would I be better advised to DUMP 16.4 and go with a version that isn't so new?
<akis> hi all. i installed 16.04 (clean installation) on 3 machines. 2 of them have 4gb ram and celeron cpu and the 3rd has only 2gb but a core duo cpu. I see that 16.04 needs more ram than 14.04 did to run the same applications. On my 3rd machine (this with 2gb ram only) many times (when many tabs on browser are open or flash is running) exceeds the whole ram (set vm.swappiness=1 instead the default 60) and start swappiness. Doea any one else realize
<akis>  that 16.04 need more ram than 14.04 did?
<SirSlippers> OK .. this is weird!  I rebooted XUbuntu 16.04 and I got a nice 1280 X 1024 screen.  Then I shut it down and got the old 640X480 screen ... hmmm ... anyone know how to PERMANAENT LY change this please!
<SirSlippers> I remember on some readings about VGA=771 was helping get the black screen to be readable ...
<SirSlippers> I don't know where to type that in though
<SirSlippers> WoW!!  I've been waiting an hour for help ... hmmm ...
<cspack> SirSlippers: that setting is in /etc/default/grub
<SirSlippers> cspack: > that's nice ... how do I get there?  Where do I type that in?  NEWB ALERT!
<SirSlippers> and is VGA=771  for 640 X 480?  What is the setting for 1024X768 or 1280 X 1024?
<SirSlippers> there is TONS of people having problems with this inability to adjust the screen settings ...
<cspack> SirSlippers: those codes are kind of old, you can just type the resolution you want /etc/default/grub. For example: GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x746
<SirSlippers> ok .. great!  umm .. WHERE do I "Just Type The Resolution you want"  ??
<cspack> SirSlippers: I told you the file name "/etc/default/grub". Best bet is to look for a grub2 tutorial if you're not familiar with it.
<SirSlippers> the tutorials are written by people showing of how much they know and NOT really trying to explain clearly to someone just starting what to do!!
<SirSlippers> there are SO MANY STEPS that are missed in those ... (sigh)  maybe I better stay with WinDoZe ...
<SirSlippers> cspack:  thankx anyways ... but you were of little assistance ... I came HERE for help ... I already TRIED the tutorials that you spoke of ... geeze ...
<ax562> good morning/good afternoon/good evening
<ax562> does anyone use deluge in here?
<Reklan> not me sorry
<bazhang> ax562, used it, prefer transmission
<bazhang> rtorrent if you want the cli
<g4b1t> hello everyone just a quick question. Is it safe to upgrade my xubuntu 14.04.1 to 16.04 at this point?
<ax562> 16.04 is great g4blt
<ax562> go for it
<g4b1t> ax562,  ok thanks !
<ax562> np
<chuckmcm> ok so is there a way to get a window back or set non-mirror mode on the displays from xrandr?
<chuckmcm> well logging out and in again works
<chuckmcm> sigh
<chuckmcm> really annoying have to reset my screen placement every time my screen blanks.
<hmir> Hey guys. I have xubuntu 14.10. I've have heard that upgrading 14.10 to 16.04 is a huge hassle, and that I may have to upgrade first to 15.04 and then from 15.04 to 16.04. Is this accurage?
<hmir> I would prefer a clean insstall, but the cdrom drive on my laptop is faulty, and the laptop BIOS is old, does not support booting from USB.
<hmir> So, I would prefer to upgrade the release from within the OS.
<hmir> Any advice/recommendation?
<choki> hello
<choki> is there already a fix for suspend bug where you dont have a mouse pointer visible?
<hanshenrik> Wow shit
<choki> hanshenrik: wow
<hanshenrik> When booting from CD running running a in-ram system, it should NOT try to hibernate when closing the laptop screen
<choki> it doesnt
<hanshenrik> But yeah it seems like it tried to do that - and froze(/crashed?) In the process
<hanshenrik> Oh nvm, seems it woke up again now :o
<choki> hanshenrik: i lik xubuntu :3
<hanshenrik> Me2. I especially prefer it over Unity
<hanshenrik> Is Ubuntu still using that in 16.04?
<choki> yes :D
<choki> hanshenrik: but sadly xub 16.04 has a bad bug with suspend on laptops
<kgb> o/ sup pplz!..:) hey, guys, eye HATE asking for help (bc, we should be able 2 figure it out, heh. :)); BUT, having had upgraded from Ubuntu 15.10 to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS I do NOT have *functional* Perl, even though everything seems to be installed!.. What's going on, for example, is that I can't load HexChat (XChat2) Plugins which require Perl; in fact, it's not there - it's not getting loaded - I don't understand it? o.0 http://i.imgur.com/62d0TVJ.png
<kgb> ... Python is there, no problem; Perl - gone? :-0
<kgb> ^^ Everything, ofc., had been working *fine* prior to the upgrade (which, btw., I found out - the hard way, LOL - should never be run, heh; in the time it took to upgrade, I could've re-installed the system, like, 10 times, lolz. :))
<kgb> ok, let me rephrase - as I need help here, pls!! :)) is there a way to get a list of Perl files necessary to function - so that I can paste it here - and then ask WTH is going on?? :DD
<kgb> #IgnoreKGBDayIsHere yay! \o/
#xubuntu 2016-07-01
<hmir> Hey guys. I have xubuntu 14.10. I've have heard that upgrading 14.10 to 16.04 is a huge hassle, and that I may have to upgrade first to 15.04 and then from 15.04 to 16.04. Is this accurage?
<hmir> I would prefer a clean insstall, but the cdrom drive on my laptop is faulty, and the laptop BIOS is old, does not support booting from USB. So, I would prefer to upgrade the release from within the OS. Any advice/recommendation?
<sergioad> Hello friends I need help
<sergioad> do you know how to autostart xboxdrv at boot with the execution of xboxdrv --silent --mimic-xpad?
<xubuntu34w> hello
<xubuntu34w> i have a question
<xubuntu34w> since the last update yesterday a lot off things are gone, wifi does not work anymore, the main menu is changed, the panel is changed,..
<xubuntu34w> anyone else had this experience ?
<xubuntu34w> xubuntu 16.04 lts 64bit
<GridCube> xubuntu34w: in the grub stage you could choose a previous kernel image and see if that fixes things
<GridCube> you can also run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --reinstall and see if that fixes stuff
<GridCube> you can also go to your home folder and rename .config to .config-old and relog, all your config files should be recreated
<xubuntu34w> i have created a new user and there things looking normal
<xubuntu34w> i use etckeeper for "global configs" is there a simular tool for user home folders ?
<xubuntu34w> <GridCube> if i recreate configs: does this reset my custom settings to default, so i have to do them again ?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> if you just rename the folder your custom setting are still there, uyou can restore them one by one and see if one breaks things
<xubuntu34w> <GridCube> ok thanks, will try that, but i am curious why this happens in the first place and how to protect against in the future
<GridCube> it shouldnt happen
<GridCube> i've upgraded the last 4 years and it never happened so i can't tell you why it happened to you
<xubuntu34w> <GridCube> xfce panel switch gave me the back the main menu by use: "modern settings", and now also wifi connection works, only some panel items are missing but that's not a big deal
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> thats good, you can always save your panel using switch and restore them later if you want
<xubuntu34w> yes, only thing i don't understand is: current settings
<xubuntu34w> by the way it would be relay useful to have something like etckeeper for home folders
<xubuntu34w> unfortunatly i have not enough experience to handcraft a .gitignore for that
<xubuntu34w> <GridCube> thanks for your help
<GridCube> de nada
<GridCube> :) hope things are working correctly now
<b3h3m0th> which is visually superior ? mate or xfce ?
<b3h3m0th> darn
<b3h3m0th> wrong channel
<b3h3m0th> anyway, which is ?
<nebg> xfce
<b3h3m0th> why ?
<GridCube> because you are in the xubuntu channel
<xubuntu01w> help
<chuckmcm> better to start with a question first
<chuckmcm> Still wondering if there is somewhere to make the "default" for display to be not mirrored knome ?
#xubuntu 2016-07-02
<xubuntu08i> join
<xubuntu52w> hello, how do I install solarized for terminal?
<DarkAceZ> hehe
<DarkAceZ> tried updating before refreshing repos
<DarkAceZ> silly "update manager"
<Adytza> hello everyone
<Adytza> i have installed xubuntu 16.04 on my hp pavilion ab002nq with Core i5 and nvidia 940 m and i have screen tearinging
<Adytza> i searched everywhere on the net for a solution and tried diferent things but nothing worked
<Adytza> does anybody have a real solution for this problem? any help would be greatly appreaciated, thanks in advance
<Ai9EiFae> it is obvious that the problem is due to the two graphics cards. whether it is possible in the BIOS to disable one of them?
<plpower> hi im from germany first time install xubuntu from live usb to usb 15GB
<plpower> problem the installer ran into a screensaver
<plpower> the time clock is turning whenm i hit the toppanel
<plpower> how do i bring the install frame back on dektop
<plpower> i dont think install is done at that time
<plpower> the installer window is simply disapeard
<plpower> ok i turned the pc of and it has not installed complede
<plpower> bad
<Ai9EiFae> hm. i do it with 1404 and work well
<pjotter> Hello all. I just installed Xubuntu 16.04. I'm experiencing a strange problem related to copy and past. Seems that sometimes, wehen I copy some text and try to past it into terminal or gauke (what I use), the copied text just vanishes and is replaced with a blank character.
<tmsbrg> pjotter, maybe a stupid question on my part but do you use ctrl+shift+v when pasting into terminal? ctrl+v doesn't work for pasting
<pjotter> tmsbrg: (Sorry to anser so late) I just use Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V. Also I use the rightclick context menus-> copy and paste.
<pjotter> I'm still trying to find a way to solidly reproduce this bug because it's not so all the time. I just installed clipman and removed all history. Since then the problem has not been seen.. So maybe it did the trick?
<pjotter> It's strange. It may also be caused by myself misclicking on the contextmenu or something? Clicking copy instead of past or something? I do use wacom here and it wouldn't be the first time that something is going wrong because of that.
<pjotter> But it seems very solid now. I'm trying another reboot here. brb
<pjotter> I wondering why some applications seem to have different themeing going on than others? (For instance software center and thunar) Does anyone know? (Using latest 16.04)
#xubuntu 2016-07-03
<joeyzero> Hai everyone
<Saxman> Xubuntu 16.04 - display is 640X480 - how do I change it to 1024X768 or higher?
<AndChat393204> hi .. i have a virus that lock apt when start and changes the bios settings! It corrupts my laptop .. how can i detecet this virus and delete it
<Sebastiano> Salve
<Sebastiano> ho un problema con la brother dcp-585cw
<Sebastiano> mi da stampante inativa
<pjotter> Hi everybody. Are there any people here that use Guake in Xubuntu 16.04?
<bazhang> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (xenial), package size 223 kB, installed size 1169 kB
<xubuntu59i> hey!
<xubuntu59i> урки
<xubuntu09d> Spricht jemand deutsch?
<knome> !de | xubuntu09d
<ubottu> xubuntu09d: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xubuntu74d> HELP!! I HAVE FORGOTTEN MY PASSWORD ON MY LAPTOP AND I HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING TO CHANGE IT
<xubuntu74d> HELLO'
<bazhang> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<xubuntu01w> hi guys
<xubuntu01w> i have some problems about suspend in 16.04
<xubuntu01w> eth connection cannot restore itself after resume
<xubuntu01w> and also cannot detect eth device/interface
<xubuntu01w> any mathc?
<xubuntu01w> match?
<clockworkid> hi I am avery new user of xubuntu trying to use it instead of the dreaded windows 10
<knome> hope you enjoy xubuntu then
<pjotter> xubuntu09w: Did you have the problems in previous versions of Xubuntu aswell?
<knome> pjotter, i think you are mixing up nicks..
<pjotter> whoops
<pjotter> I remember having same problems years ago. The problem got solved with updates but I think the real problem had a to do with my modem. Sometimes, when a connection becomes idle, the modem may disable a  connection and it takes a while. I had a workaround script that worked pretty well.
<pjotter> knome: Do you, by any change, use the application "Guake"? It's a pop up terminal for the desktop.
<mrkramps> pjotter, what exactly is your issue with guake?
<pjotter> Since the upgrade to 16.04 there are problems with copying and pasting to Guake.
<pjotter> Forst I thought it was a general issue.. but it seems only to affect guaek as far as I can tell
<mrkramps> pjotter, using hotkeys?
<pleia2> I have found that highlight paste doesn't work super reliably, but copy/paste in linux has been a bit hokey for years
<pjotter> Problem is as follows: When copying and pasting something from an application like mousepad to guake, sometimes the copied text gets replaced by some white character (probably and enter)
<pjotter> I only use the right mouseclick context menu for copy and pasting. But the issue is also present when using Ctrl-C (in mousepad) and the pesting it with the conext menu in guake.
<pleia2> ah, I haven't had problems with ctrl+c
<pjotter> pleia2: This is the first time I noticed these problems. I use the guakje terminal a lot and sometimes have to paste a loto of stuff in there. But now, half the time, something goes wrong.
<CoolCanuck> Hi. Just curious if xubuntu would be ok to run as a server? Any downfalls to having it on 24/7?
<pleia2> yeah, I use xfce4-terminal
<pjotter> I can confirm that pasting, using Ctrl-V in guake results in no problems. Just using the context menu seems to be probelematic. Could a a bug in guake.
<pleia2> CoolCanuck: most people running servers don't have a graphical interface, so Xubuntu would be an unusual choice
<pleia2> CoolCanuck: but it's fine to run 24/7 (I do)
<CoolCanuck> heh. Good point. Windows Server is often run with a GUI, though ;)
<pleia2> I don't think anyone uses that anymore ;)
<CoolCanuck> ;)
<pleia2> the powershell and things on Windows have allowed folks to get away from that silliness
<CoolCanuck> heh. Unless you're a networking student and still learning
<pleia2> seems only legacy deployments are using Windows GUI these days
<pleia2> ...or schools :D
<pjotter> Sorry. Not Ctrl-V but Ctrl-Shift-V does the job in guake.
<pleia2> anyway, for servers I tend to use Ubuntu Server, and ssh in to them from my Xubuntu desktop, if I do need a gui tool like wireshark I run that on my desktop, and scp the packet dump over
<pleia2> there aren't a lot of gui tools for linux systems administration, it's still very command line based
<CoolCanuck> is it possible to change the vnc window size ? total newb
<pleia2> I think it depends on what vnc server and client you're using, but I don't have any experience with them
<CoolCanuck> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5sTW4TGZ/the%20height%20only%20fits%20if%20it's%20fullscreen
<CoolCanuck>  ah ok. thanks :)
<pjotter> Ok, I figured out what is going wrong here with the guake thing. Everone can sleep safely tonight, it's not Xubuntu.
<pleia2> pjotter: hah, glad you got it sorted :)
<pjotter> It's weird
<pjotter> :D
<mrkramps> "weird" sounds like it's linux =D
<pjotter> I've not notied this behaviour before so, I'm still wondering why this is suddenly an issue. But I use a wacom pen. When I copy something from lets say mousepad, and then select the guake window by clicking on a random place on the guake window, sometimes, stuff gets selected withing the gauke window. But when you then perform a past inside guake, gauke will then look at the selected part, do a quick copy and then paste that selected 
<pjotter> It's general weuirdness within guake. I might drop this app and just work with the terminal instead.
<xubuntu77w> On 16.04, a recent update to gtk2-engines-murrine has created a problem with the numix theme.  Desktop text and shadows are out of alignment.  It appears that line 531 in the gtk-2.0 stored is the problem.  Changing text style = 5 to 0 appears to resolve the problem.
<xubuntu77w> Gtk-2.0 stored should read gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<archmonkey> Hi guys, I am on a fresh install of xubuntu and when I try to watch netflix, I run into silverlight not being able to install
<archmonkey> what should I do?
<pencilandpaper> How won't it install, what does it say if you don't mind me asking archmonkey ?
<pencilandpaper> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/easily-enable-silverlight-watch-netflix-linux/ <---- archmonkey .
<CoolCanuck> ohwow
<CoolCanuck> Are you absolutely sure netflix still uses silverlight?
<CoolCanuck> In 2014 they ditched it for Chrome (perhaps not Chromium?) .. firefox should work too. https://gigaom.com/2014/11/26/netflix-silverlight-chrome/
<pencilandpaper> Yeah I saw that as well CoolCanuck , I was just thinking who knows with that link. I would try it just in case.
<CoolCanuck> :)
<pencilandpaper> :)
#xubuntu 2017-06-26
<kratz> I am using xubuntu 16.04. The calculator is different from the one I used until xubuntu 14. The new calculator does not work nicely with my xfce, it has no minify button etc and does not respect my xfce settings.
<kratz> Is there any way I can have the old calculator back.
<kratz> I.e. I want the calculator app that was in xubuntu 14 back in xubuntu 16.
<xangua> Yes it has min,max,close buttons
<xangua> Xubuntu currently uses"gnome's calculator", if you want a more "classic app"you can try "galculator", sudo apt install galculator
<xangua> https://i0.wp.com/smdavis.us/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/xubuntu16.04-calculator.png?w=1320&ssl=1 that's a screenshot of gnome calculator on xfce
<kratz> thank you xangua!
<kratz> I got it galculator is what I want
<dreamer> ohai, before the weekend I locked my screen at work. now I come back and light-locker didn't want to come up with the pw-prompt. I could still get to a tty (where I am now) and I tried killing light-locker, which had no effect. any idea how I can get the desktop back up on that tty? (I preferably don't want to restart lightdm)
<diogenes_> hi dreamer :)
<dreamer> diogenes_: you still don't know the answer I guess.
<diogenes_> because I've never experienced this issue
<diogenes_> dreamer, if killermoehre couldn't help you, then you might want to give up on that and just reboot
<dreamer> or, I just don't listen to you :)
<diogenes_> there's nothing to listen to, it's only to read
<dreamer> why would I reboot anyway?
<diogenes_> because you can't get into your desktop
<dreamer> ?
<dreamer> then why would I reboot?
<dreamer> it's not like the computer is unresponsive
<dreamer> worst case I restart xorg
<dreamer> there is 0 reason to reboot
<diogenes_> ok
<dreamer> thnx for trying to help, but you obviously don't know much about this :)
<diogenes_> btw why do you leave your pc on screen lock and don't shutdown it?
<sciptMannie> hey guys, I've made a script that opens youtube-links with vlc, I run it with "./scriptName URL". I want to run it using the whisker menu, but don't know how?
<sciptMannie> I've made a launcher, but once I start typing in the URL "the option" disappears
<bel_ki> привет xubuntu 16 04  поменял курсор с дефалтового на другой  поле ребута в терминале курсор из темы на рабочем столе дефалтовый, это баг?
<bel_ki> Hello xubuntu 16 04 changed the cursor from the default on another field reboot in the terminal cursor from the theme on the desktop defalted, is this a bug?
<bel_ki> field = after
<user4402> How do I add a shortcut to my applications menu?
<user4402> I'm trying to create a shortcut launcher for Tor
<user4402> In menu editor, I'm not sure how to do it
<xubuntu43i> hi , can i install gno menu , to xubuntu ?
<xubuntu43i> reply on dimm.me
<flocculant> xubuntu43i: what is gno menu? and people will reply here
<xubuntu77d> E:The package libisccfg140 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<xubuntu77d> всем добра.щяс рпишу проблемму
<xubuntu77d> Ошибка при загрузке информации об источниках приложений
<xubuntu77d> не могу ничего обновить установить драйвера.
<genii> !info libisccfg140
<ubottu> libisccfg140 (source: bind9): Config File Handling Library used by BIND. In component main, is standard. Version 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-10.1ubuntu5 (zesty), package size 39 kB, installed size 157 kB
<genii> Hm
#xubuntu 2017-06-27
<RoadRunner> how to stop the "Incomplete Language Support" box from appearing at start up every time?
<RoadRunner> is anybody out there?
<xangua> We're all fundamentally lonely
<RoadRunner> lonely but helpfull right? :)
#xubuntu 2017-06-28
<Andrio> Is there a way to make MonoDevelop use xfce4-terminal instead of xterm?
<knome> if xfce4-terminal is your default terminal (and it is if you didn't change settings), ask the monodevelop developers
<Andrio> It is, but MonoDevelop doesn't care
<knome> then ask their developers; if they don't care either, then i don't think you can do much about it
<Andrio> mm..
<knome> except maybe compile monodevelop yourself and change the hardcoded value in the code or sth
<Andrio> I tried that. It's in the config file actually.
<the_ghost> quick question. I had to switch to Unity to be able to get displaylink driver and proxy network settings working. Is there a tool for xfce similar to the unity network manager that has global proxy settings? Also the display settings manage from unity for xfce? In xfce I cannot get multiple monitors working but it works fine in unity settings.
<GridCube> for the proxy question, no there is not, you need to manually edit some files with the proxy setting, i don't remember which ones, for the monitors i've had several monitors hooked to my computer and they all worked allright, including a projector once P:
<the_ghost> I can manage the proxy settings manually, I just liked how easy it was to turn on and off in the unity settings. The monitors, I was doing fine with 3 displays, but it failed when I addded a displaylink dock. I was able to get the correct drivers but it doesn't seem to work well in the xfce settings. Thanks for the feedback, I'll put together some better information.
<n-iCe> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<n-iCe> how are you?
<n-iCe> I'm thinking in install xubuntu, read is one of the best distros out there for laptops.
<diogenes_> and?
<n-iCe> could it be true?
<n-iCe> you use it?
<n-iCe> I'm downloading the iso
<diogenes_> it's one of the best, it's true
<diogenes_> suggestion gto install 16.04
<n-iCe> already downloaded 17.04
<n-iCe> reboot
<diogenes_> if you intend to use it as your main OS then I'd go with 16.04
<n-iCe> Done, I'm Xubuntu
<n-iCe> Feels good.
<n-iCe> how can I check the startup/boot logs
<n-iCe> to see that everythin is ok
<bekks> There are no such logs. there are general logs only, see /var/log/
<n-iCe> oh, really?
<n-iCe> maybe dmesg?
<bekks> dmesg is the kernel ring buffer.
<bekks> Just check the logs in /var/log/ and dmesg.
<knome> logs can help you diagnose if something is clearly wrong, but they won't tell you "everything is fine"
<n-iCe> found, boot.log
<n-iCe> thank you guys
<n-iCe> Liking it so far
<n-iCe> ok, found a issue
<n-iCe> I do youtube videos. My camera records to .mp4
<n-iCe> But I'm having issue playing those
<n-iCe> maybe codecs?
<n-iCe> xubuntu-restricted-extras maybe?
<bekks> Define "having issue playing those" please.
<n-iCe> they play slow
<n-iCe> or like, cutting
<n-iCe> Not fliud
<n-iCe> OB
<n-iCe> fluid
<n-iCe> weird
<n-iCe> not even with vlc
<bekks> 13So maybe your disk is too slow?
<n-iCe> don't think so
<n-iCe> is not a bad laptop
<n-iCe> 1TB hdd 8GB RAM AMD A6 Elite
<bekks> "nor bad laptop" doesnt mean your harddisk is fast enough. :)
<bekks> *not
<bekks> Which Ubuntu version are you using, which driver, which driver version?
<n-iCe> bekks: Was working on Windows just fin.
<n-iCe> Fine, so I know if not the laptop.
<n-iCe> 17.04
<n-iCe> sound is good
<n-iCe> just video stops
<n-iCe> doesnot sound like a codec?
<bekks> Windows is irrelevant for this channel. :)
<bekks> Provide the information requested please. :)
<n-iCe> 17.04
<n-iCe> What driver of what?
<bekks> graphics card.
<n-iCe> Radeon HD 7520G
<n-iCe> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G]
<n-iCe> is what lspci say
<bekks> lspci -k tells you the driver in use, too.
<n-iCe> Kernel driver in use: radeon
<bekks> Does your video stutter always, or only in fullscreen?
<n-iCe> let me check
<n-iCe> always
<n-iCe> but If I select in the timeline other minute, it moves to that escene
<n-iCe> but does not continue playing
<n-iCe> just like images, pictures of the video audio keep playing though
<n-iCe> ok need to log out to try something
<n-iCe> brb
<n-iCe> no, did not work
<n-iCe> parole media player does not even play sound
<n-iCe> vlc does
<n-iCe> dammit
<n-iCe-> Cant find a solution
<ochosi> did you install all necessary gstreamer-1.0 packages?
<n-iCe-> Not sure
<n-iCe-> Let me check
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install libqtgstreamer-1.0-0 libqt5gstreamer-1.0-0 gir1.2-gstreamer-1.0
<n-iCe> done
<n-iCe> but the same ochosi
<xubuntunewby> good evening all ! Does anyone speak dutch here ?
<n-iCe> not me
<xubuntunewby> I see :-)
<xubuntunewby> can someone tell me how to turn up my laptop' s screen ?
<xubuntunewby> it is to dark, I hardly can see what I am doing ;-)
<xubuntunewby> good evening genil
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> screen light?
<xubuntunewby> jepp !
<n-iCe> laptop?
<xubuntunewby> indeed n-iCe my screenlight is much to low
<xubuntunewby> acer travlmate 4150
<n-iCe> xubuntunewby: https://askubuntu.com/questions/540911/how-to-adjust-screen-brightness-in-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<xubuntunewby> thnx I take a look !
<n-iCe> use
<n-iCe> ls /sys/class/backlight/
<n-iCe> and what does it say
<n-iCe> in a terminal
<xubuntunewby> I have no idea how to do it at all, I will see if I can manage
<n-iCe> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/display-dimscreen.html
<xubuntunewby> that is dutch THNX !
<n-iCe-> :(
<n-iCe-> Does not work
<n-iCe-> No idea what it is
<xubuntunewby> n-iCe, I have managed to turn up the screenlight thank you !
<n-iCe-> Glad it worked
<n-iCe-> Now i need to solve my video problem
<xubuntunewby> yess I got a problem with my PC now I use my old laptop again more frequently.
<xubuntunewby> and now I cab save my eyes again ! :-0
<xubuntunewby> is it a VHS video ?
<xubuntunewby> or something more digital ? ;-)
<xubuntunewby> good evening ssarah
<n-iCe> Hello, can anyone help me with .mp4 videos not playing well?
<xangua> n-iCe: did you install codecs?
<xangua> What player?
<n-iCe> vlc, and yes
<n-iCe> and with al player actually
<n-iCe> sound is good though
<n-iCe> but video just stops
<n-iCe> if I select other second or minute in the timeline, the image changes, but again stops and audio continue
<n-iCe> xangua: I just don't know what's happening
<n-iCe> I'm sure was working in Windows/other distros
<n-iCe> Not sure though.
#xubuntu 2017-06-29
<n-iCe> well
<n-iCe> gonna try other distro
<n-iCe> to check if that's the issue
<n-iCe> since can't find the driver or codec I need
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe-> Lets see
<n-iCe-> Installibg manajaro
<EleanorEllis> How can I change the default GUI text editor to gedit instead of mousepad in xfce?
<xubuntu16i> join
<Bischoop> Elo
<Bischoop> Guys I just went back to Xfce - love it :-)
<Bischoop> I just need now change language input options, where to look for it?
<diogenes_> Bischoop, ty tu robisz?
<diogenes_> settings - keyboard - layout
<Bischoop> Well I'll need use few language inputs, should I go with XKB?
#xubuntu 2017-06-30
<xubuntu41w> I cannot reinstall package linux-image-extra-4.8.0-58-generic    can I have help?   thank you
<Rayne> xubuntu41w, It could be possible that your repository information outdated or was cleaned. (I had a small conversation with xubuntu41w.) Did you update the repository information with `sudo apt update`? If not, execute `sudo apt update` in a terminal and then try to install the package again.
<rud0lf> is there a way to have a screensaver (some effects) compatible with lightdm?
<xubuntu41w> thank you Rayne! Im trying that,  says a lot of things
<xubuntu41w> my terminal
<Rayne> xubuntu41w, That's not specific enough to help you. You could share the information with http://paste.ubuntu.com and post the link here.
#xubuntu 2017-07-01
<sorinello> Hello. Does anyone using Xubuntu on a 1080/FullHD screen ?
<sorinello> on a laptop screen I mean
<diogenes_> why?
<sorinello> well on my laptop (14') screen, fullHD has really really small text
<diogenes_> i guess with that small size and huge resolution, it's normal, you need 17+ inch screen
<sorinello> so why do they put fullHD screens on 14 inch laptops
<diogenes_> price
<diogenes_> for 14, the better option would be maybe 1366X768
<diogenes_> it's good you didn't get 4K resolution with 14 inches then you wouldn't be able to see a damn thing on the screen XD
<sorinello> but there must be a fix for this
<moetunes> sorinello:  you can use a different resolution
<ikatnik> My system slows down horribly when I use Juno webmail through my firefox browser. I think it runs some sort of script. Is there a way to shut down the script? Should I use another browser? I use firefox because I am familiar with how to prevent ads and what it communicates to websites about me. Thank you.
<ikatguy> My system slows down horribly when I use Juno webmail through my firefox browser. I think it runs some sort of script. Is there a way to shut down the script? Should I use another browser? I use firefox because I am familiar with how to prevent ads and what it communicates to websites about me. Thank you.
<diogenes_> ikatguy, what are the specs?
<ikatguy> Hi Diogenes. You have helped me before. I am very new to linux. Where /how to get specs for you. I can use cmd line, but do not know any commands offhand.
<diogenes_> ikatguy, run: sudo apt install inxi
<ikatguy> Done. What now?
<diogenes_> now run: inxi -Fxrc0
<diogenes_> and copy/paste what you get in terminal, paste it to susepaste.org
<diogenes_> and share the link here
<ikatguy> It returned an error, "You are a Spammer". Do I need to create an account?
<juliank> diogenes_: Recommending the suse pastebin in an *ubuntu channel?
 * juliank uses https://paste.ubuntu.com/ for Ubuntu pastes
<diogenes_> juliank, I live in a cave, and susepaste is the only site I know
<diogenes_> ikatguy, use the recommended:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<juliank> diogenes_: Lots of chameleons in your cave? ;)
<diogenes_> juliank, chameleons, geekos, strange yaks and a lot more :)
<ikatguy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24996944/   try this!
<ikatguy> (I prefer to be a skink)
<ikatguy> diogenes, (obviously) included problem mentioned with install (Ignoring file)
<diogenes_> ikatguy, as I understand, you're using an AMD athlon 2008 release year with 1.9 GHz and memory @GB and ancient graphics card, using a 64 bit OS will do great achievements?
<diogenes_> ikatguy, you should be using xubuntu 14.04, 32-bit with fglrx driver and then you might acviete a greater performance with your pc specs
<diogenes_> achieve*
<ikatguy> OK. Do I do a complete new installation? If so, where do I go for that install file(s)?
<diogenes_> ikatguy, backup your data first, if you have a separate /home partition then you don't format it when you install the new system
<diogenes_> ikatguy, run: lsblk
<diogenes_> and copy/paste to  https://paste.ubuntu.com
<diogenes_> share the link here
<ikatguy> Backup is no problem. I do not know about the partition. Believe it or not, I got the system from a local volunteer organization who reconditions computers. Doing the lsblk cmd now.
<diogenes_> ok waiting
<ikatguy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24997034/
<diogenes_> you have no separate /home partition, so you have to backup all your data, then erase everything and install xubuntu 14.04 32-bit (which will be supported till April 2019) and you should be good to go
<ikatguy> Great. Go where for the said 32 bit install (?), not to mention the fglrx driver (not sure about that). No problem backing up.
<diogenes_> ikatguy, here is where you get it: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<ikatguy> Great. I may need to take a break for a bit. Thanks muchly. And I will report (unless you do not want me to bother).
<diogenes_> ikatguy, you can ask anytime you want
<diogenes_> I have no other occupation in my cave anyway
<juliank> 2GB of RAM? Wow.
<ikatguy> I resemble that remark!
<juliank> My mother had 4 GB and that was not enough, now she has 6 GB which seems OK
<diogenes_> juliank, even if he had 32 GB of RAM, with that poor processor his PC is getting frozen if he opens more than one firefox tab
<juliank> I think that CPU is slower than a Atom N2830
<juliank> ikatguy: Did you mean resent?
<juliank> Or do you agree?
 * juliank was confused for some short time
<ikatguy> I decided to get a cheap laptop, and it suits my email needs fine. I also like the recycling aspect. And it was cheap. BTW, I MEANT resemble.
<juliank> ikatguy: Ah, OK, thing was: I did not know that meaning of the word
<juliank> Only the "similar to" meaning, so I was a bit confused
<juliank> To be fair, that meaning is listed as rare and archaic in the dictionary
<ikatguy> (Yes, I agree). Gotta ring off for saturday errands and the like. Thanks again for all your help. And I think you are very on the ball about the processor, because I do use tabs, and the thing gets hot. So the little I know says the processor ancien (and I MEAN ancien) is probably not up to the task. Gotta go, thanks again.
<diogenes_> yes ikatguy you made a good decision if that is what you need it for, the only thing you need is the lighter OS release and architecture (that I suggested) and you good to go! when you install xubuntu 14.04 i386, then first step you take is do: 1) sudo apt-get update 2) sudo apt-get upgrade, after that you reboot, after reboot you try to figure out how to install the fglrx drivers, if you fail, come back here and we'll see.
<xubuntu20i> a
<xubuntu20i> tet
<xubuntu20i> anu
<xubuntu20i> a
<xubuntu20i> :
<xubuntu20i> E
#xubuntu 2017-07-02
<ikatnik> I am trying to install a new / different version of xubunt. Have downloaded package. How do I start the install?
<moetunes> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<vimar> Hi
<ikatnik> Hello. I am changing / converting to a different version of xubuntu. Have downloaded and extracted .iso file. Now how to install?
<cfhowlett> ikatnik, extracted the .iso?  no.
<cfhowlett> use the ubuntu startup creator tool to make a bootable USB.
<cfhowlett> boot from USB and install
<ikatnik> Thanks cfhowlett. Searched for ubuntu startup creator tool. Found. Clicked on. By default wants to open with bash. Chose "open link". Then it went nowhere. Do I need to use a Cmd? If so, what?
<cfhowlett> whoa wait.
<cfhowlett> what ubuntu version do you have currently?
<cfhowlett> the terminal command is usb-creator-gtk
<ikatnik> I know the version should be obvious. Ran inxi -Fxrc0. Got specs, but not version xubuntu. Sorry, am new to this Am running cmd now.
<ikatnik> OK. Ran command and it installed. Now ?
<ikatnik> After installing ubuntu startup creator tool, how do I create the bootable USB?
<diogenes_> ikatnik, use rosa
<ikatnik> Thanks, diogenes. With all respect, how do I use rosa?
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> ikatnik, here: http://wiki.rosalab.ru/en/index.php/ROSA_ImageWriter#Where_can_I_take_it.3F
<cfhowlett> ikatnik, ?  you use the startup creator tool to create the USB
<diogenes_> I had a lot of troubles with it, so I better use Rosa Image Writer
<ikatnik> Sorry to be near helpless. I have downloaded the xz file. Now extract?
<diogenes_> ikatnik, yes extract and doubleclick on RosaImageWriter
<ikatnik> Image root, I assume?
<ikatnik> Or Image computer, or some file(s) within?
<diogenes_> ikatnik, what you wanna write?
<ikatnik> Um something to get to the USB startup disk?
<diogenes_> you wanna write an image.iso?
<diogenes_> to usb?
<ikatnik> to USB is set via a dialog box. File name image.iso ?
<diogenes_> ikatnik, let's start from the beginning, what is your goal you want to achieve in this very hot afternoon?
<ikatnik> Create startup usb. Via rosa image. >I need to enter a file name (I assume) in a dialog box called "Image:" which is either or within computer or boot. Sorry, even the exact terminology of "image" I am not so clear on.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, there are 2 ways of helping you, 1. the quickest and less painful, 2. the longest and more painful (which doesn't guarantee a success for you)
<diogenes_> when you decide after which one you go, let me know
<ikatnik> I am not trying to be difficult. I am not expert in the least. Nomenclature is often a problem for me. But I value your help immensely and am very grateful for it. I have a dialog box open in Rosa Image Writer that asks for "Image:". Clicking on the icon to its right, which is some sort of navigation, opens "Computer" and "root".
<diogenes_> yes, now you have to find where your image is stored on the computer, I assume it's somewhere in your Downloads folder
<diogenes_> so when that "navigation" opens your "Computer" and "root"
<diogenes_> you go to computer/home/Downloads and find your imagename.iso
<ikatnik> OK. I can do that.  To a large degree, I do not have an overall understand of what I am doing in the way of creating an image, and or creating a startup USB. Though I do understand that a startup USB is a device from which I can boot the computer when the system itself (no removable disk or USB) is having a problem. I am realize how valuable one can be. Its relation to installing a new OS I do not understand.
<ikatnik> Sorry if this is the slow and painful way.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, you got it right, startup disk, usb bootable drive, bootable usb they are all synonyms
<diogenes_> that means that you download an operating system as an image for instance xubuntu-16.04-64bit.iso
<diogenes_> to install it on your pc you have two options to either write this image (xubuntu-16.04-64bit.iso) to a DVD or to a USB
<ikatnik> Am about to create image of .iso for new (replacement) OS. OK. It now appears I am about to install the new OS (message that all data will be lost)
<diogenes_> this will destroy all your data on the USB drive and install the files from the imagename.iso
<Francis_> Hi, I'm having troubles to boot xubuntu, sometimes  it freezes after the grub. Does anyone know why this is happening?
<ikatnik> Oh no. I need to get me another USB drive to use. Please stand by.
<ikatnik> 'New' OS.iso writing to USB.
<ikatnik> Image on USB. Go to install?
<ikatnik> Now my system is not reading the USB. I might need to reboot and be back.
<ikatnik> My system is no longer reading the USB. Should I try burning a DVD of the new OS.iso?
<diogenes_> ikatnik, don't kernel panic
<diogenes_> everything is under control
<diogenes_> ikatnik, somehing
<ikatnik> Not panicking yet. But soon...
<diogenes_> ikatnik, listen
<diogenes_> and try to reply as fast as possible because I have little time
<diogenes_> is your usb attached to the pc
<ikatnik> Yes, inserted into USB slot (of all places)
<diogenes_> we don't need you to plug it in all the places at the same time, it will do if it's inserted into at least one
<ikatnik> You have my complete and undivided attention.         One slot at a time.
<diogenes_> what else apart from that usb is insetred?
<diogenes_> inserted*
 * diogenes_ whistles
<ikatnik> An external HD. Which I can remove. Was preparing to move all my backed up files from a second USB to the external HD.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, listen very carefully, unplug everything, literally any device from any usb ports EXCEPT the usb which does not work
<ikatnik> Done. (very carefully)
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> what is the size of your USB?
<diogenes_> capacity GB
<ikatnik> 2 gig
<diogenes_> good now
<diogenes_> navigate to your RosaImageWriter folder once again and open it
<diogenes_> tell me when you done
<diogenes_> and one hour later
<ikatnik> Done. It does show a USB (to write to). My USB just does not show up on the desktop (or file navigation) like I would like.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, I told you, keep calm, don't panic
<diogenes_> everything is under control
<diogenes_> now
<ikatnik> I am not panicking as fast as I can.
<diogenes_> what do you see under USB Device section in the rosa
<diogenes_> (and another hour later)
<ikatnik> test
<ikatnik> Sorry      /dev/sdb/  USB Flash drive (2003 MB)
<diogenes_> ikatnik, I'm still waiting
<diogenes_> ok good
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> click on the "Clear" button which is right before the "Write" button
<ikatnik> Done. Says need to format device. Am very ready.
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> continue
<ikatnik> Sorry if I am jumping the gun, but no new dialog or evidence of how to continue (after clear). [How to format].
<diogenes_> ikatnik, now unplug and replug your usb and tell me if you can see it now
<ikatnik> Sorry. Still does not show up on desktop or file system navigation. Does show up in rosa dialog box. (same as before).
<diogenes_> tell me what happened when you clicked on Clear?
<ikatnik> Told me all data would be lost (more or less). Asked if I wanted to go on (yes). Told me I need to format device.
<diogenes_> ok good, now go to the menu and look for gparted
<diogenes_> wait, a quicker way would be running: gksu gparted
<ikatnik> Very sorry. Which menu (where)? Rosa? Not being smart here, just mystified.
<diogenes_> open terminal and run: gksu gparted
<diogenes_> press alt+ctrl+t
<ikatnik> Installing
<ikatnik> Has installed.
<diogenes_> run the given command
<ikatnik> OK. Now (dialog box) open with GParted info (table)
<diogenes_> now, click on the little box on the right upper corner which says /dev/sda
<ikatnik> Looks like hard drive partitions (in my humble opinion)
<diogenes_> after doing that, a drop down menu will open, you click on your usb device (/dev/sdb)
<ikatnik> Shows big and little (HD and USB)
<diogenes_> click on usb
<diogenes_> make SURE it's your 2GB usb
<ikatnik> Unallocated Partition (with triangular warning ! icon) shows USB 1.96 G (which is size of USB).
<diogenes_> you have to right click on that "unallocated bla bla bla" and click on nw
<diogenes_> new or create (I forgot)
<diogenes_> it's "new"
<ikatnik> "No Partition table found on device /dev/sdb"
<diogenes_> wait if it's triangular sign, then you have to right click on that: choose unmount (or if unavailable choose delete partition)
<ikatnik> Same message.
<diogenes_> ok tell me everything you see when you right click on it
<ikatnik> On menu, only "new" and "information" are lit up. All else (like delete) is grayed out.
<diogenes_> and what happenes when you click new?
<ikatnik> Get message "No Partition table found onf device /dev/sdb/"  .
<diogenes_> ok look on the top
<ikatnik> Done
<diogenes_> you see the menus like GPartyed, Edit
<diogenes_> click on device and Create partition table
<ikatnik> Under Device, Can do. Says it will delete all the info on device. Go ahead?
<diogenes_> yes but MAKE SURE ONCE AGAIN THAT UNDERNEATH is showing your usb device and not your hard drive
<ikatnik> Got that (no HD). MS DOS type partition table (I assume, is default)?
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> msdos
<ikatnik> Done. No more triangular ! warning icon.
<ikatnik> New brings up info dialog box.
<ikatnik> Size 2002 MB
<diogenes_> ok try to click on new now
<ikatnik> +add?
<ikatnik> Click on which?
<diogenes_> yes add
<diogenes_> and choose fat32
<ikatnik> Did not see fat32. Might have been choice back when I had ms dos type.
<ikatnik> File system is ext4
<diogenes_> it's ok
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> what color is the little square
<diogenes_> is it grey? green? blue?
<ikatnik> Dark green.
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> now look at action icons on the top, click on apply
<ikatnik> Check Mark, apply pending operation.
<ikatnik> "All operations completed successfully" which sounds good.
<diogenes_> close that box and now right click on that again
<ikatnik> Save details?
<diogenes_> choose format to
<diogenes_> don't save
<diogenes_> format to and choose fat32 from the list
<ikatnik> Applied pending operation (fat32). Light green small square.
<diogenes_> ok all operations completed successful
<diogenes_> ?
<diogenes_> did you click on apply?
<ikatnik> Yes. applied. Partition named /dev/sdb1 (done)
<diogenes_> ok now close gparted, close terminal unplug and replug your usb and tell me if you see it now
<ikatnik> I see it even without unplugging / plugging.
<diogenes_> great job ikatnik you got it back, congratulations!!!
<ikatnik> You are truly a wizard, and congratulations are due to you!! The USB appears blank. Something tingling tells me I am to go back to rosa writer and rewrite new OS.iso
<diogenes_> ikatnik, wait
<ikatnik> Standing by.
<diogenes_> in possition standing by? do you play tom clancy's recon?
<ikatnik> Sorry to confess I am such a dinosaur I do not play computer games. I waste my time in other, less constructive ways. Truth be told, this is a crappy USB I got for free at a conference with some dealers advertisers software on it, long gone.
<diogenes_> ok now run in terminal
<diogenes_> sudo apt-add-repository 'deb http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot all main'
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<ikatnik> Strangely does nothing. Just shows   ">" from my hitting enter.
<diogenes_> add a '
<diogenes_> and hit enter
<diogenes_> don't write it manually, just copy/paste
<ikatnik> Too late.
<ikatnik> Again, does nothing. Sorry.
<diogenes_> write here the exact command you gave to terminal
<ikatnik> Ok. Tried again with a new terminal. Checking to make sure command is exact.
<ikatnik> sudo apt-add-repository 'deb'http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot all main'
<ikatnik> OK. I see the extra ' around deb. Will try again.
<diogenes_> oh yeah it should be:  sudo apt-add-repository 'deb http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot all main'
<ikatnik> I know I came closer when it asked for my password. After that, the terminal went back to beginning without (seeming) to do anything.
<ikatnik> Try again?
<diogenes_> ikatnik, click this:
<diogenes_> http://liveusb.info/multisystem/install-depot-multisystem.sh.tar.bz2
<ikatnik> Working
<diogenes_> did you download it?
<ikatnik> I thing so. Asking if I want to open with archive manager.
<diogenes_> yes you open
<diogenes_> and then click on extract
<ikatnik> Seems to have done. En francais.
<diogenes_> ok now, if it's in your Download folder then navigate to that folder
<diogenes_> right click and open terminal here
<diogenes_> after terminal opens you run: sudo ./install-depot-multisystem.sh
<ikatnik> I am a bit lost. It ran something called "install-depot-multisystem.sh" in french (which is not a problem) /home user cache ...
<ikatnik> But did not run in terminal.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, open the terminal
<ikatnik> Ready
<diogenes_> run: cd ~/Downloads (if it's called downloads in french)
<ikatnik> Does nothing. Wan me to look up "downloads" in French?
<diogenes_> ikatnik, I've got roughly 5 minutes so hurry up
<diogenes_> run pwd
<diogenes_> and tell me what you see
<ikatnik> ~/Downloads$ ~
<diogenes_> good now run: sudo ./install-depot-multisystem.sh
<diogenes_> tell me what you get
<diogenes_> 2 minutes
<ikatnik> Asks for password. Am giving it.
<diogenes_> and?
<diogenes_> after you entered the password?
<ikatnik> command not found.
<diogenes_> ok then listen, now I've got to go, if you want, come later and we'll see
 * diogenes_ went offline
<ikatnik> Thank you very much!
<ikatnik> "Now to start the script please use\nthe menu: / Applications/Accessoires/MultiSystem."
<adriancs35> Hello!
<knome> 'lo
<diogenes_> hi gentlemen
<adriancs35> I was wondering if you guys have a minute to help me with a issue, it's probably because I'm stupid though.
<knome> ask and find out please :)
<adriancs35> I am trying to compile a application using GCC5, and I am encountering this error right before it links: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lvalgrind collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<adriancs35> "
<ikatnik> Hi. I am back.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, hi, welcome
<ikatnik> I still imagine that multisystems did some installation.  I have some sort of tab open which looks like an html or more an XML file. Not sure which. Includes French.
<ikatnik> "Now to start the script please use\nthe menu: / Applications/Accessoires/MultiSystem."
<ikatnik> BTW. Thank you kindly for the help this morning when you were on your way out!
<diogenes_> ikatnik, you're welcome, now run in terminal
<diogenes_> multisystem
<ikatnik> sudo install? Sorry, which cmd exactly?
<diogenes_> ikatnik, what did you say about multisystem done for you?
<diogenes_> what have you tried
<ikatnik> Last it seems was sudo ./install-multisystem-depot.sh , which asked for a password when I ran it, but went no where. But like I said, there is a document, which I will paste into paste.ubuntu.com (Pastebin) which I think you should see. Stand by.
<diogenes_> ok
 * diogenes_ takes a sip from the flask of patience
<ikatnik> I am trying the patience. Thank you. A virtue, but not always mine. Pastebin URL: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25006103/
<ikatnik> Or maybe rather the patience is trying me.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, download this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/289386214/gnome-multi-writer_3.22.1-1_amd64.deb
<ikatnik> Opened via archive manager.
<diogenes_> no
<diogenes_> after download, double click
<diogenes_> after download, double click
<ikatnik> Is writing to USB (disk) after warning that all previous data on disk will be overwritten.
<diogenes_> it will format it, deleting all the previous data and write new ones
<ikatnik> Is slow (8.0 Mb/s, but working on it.
<diogenes_> what? 8 Mbps is that slow?
<ikatnik> I take your word it is not.
<ikatnik> About 40% done.
<diogenes_> then it's not 8 MB it's 8 KBps
<ikatnik> Done. (of course) USB no longer visible on desktop.
<diogenes_> usb should be visible because we didn't apply any actions on it
<diogenes_> replug it and see
<ikatnik> No, wrote new OS.iso to it. Did I jump the gun?
<ikatnik> Still invisible. Maybe old / p. of trash USB?
<diogenes_> wait wait waittttt, when last time we spoke, your usb was ok right?
<ikatnik> Yes it was. And visible after painful restoration of partition. I can try that again.
<ikatnik> Or I can use a newer, better, paid for (as opposed to free of charge) USB 16 gig. Just need time to empty it.
<diogenes_> yeah, empty it and we'll continue
 * diogenes_ takes another sip from the flask of patience
<ikatnik> Ok. Stand by.
<ikatnik> 5 - 10 minutes till back up of larger USB complete. Then will use multiwriter to write OS.iso to better, larger USB.
<ikatnik> Your imbibing is appreciated.
<diogenes_> oui monseur
<ikatnik> Better USB is visible. Using multiwriter to write OS.iso to device.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, what multiwriter
<diogenes_> ?
<ikatnik> gnome multiwriter is a gui program on my mousey menu.  Just showed up a little while ago. Wrong thing? I used it on the poor bad old USB.
<diogenes_> yes, that is a good program
<ikatnik> Going at 8MB/s.
<ikatnik> USB disk still visible while writing.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, I'm feeling the niose from the wings of Morpheus, do you know who is Morpheus?
<diogenes_> moise*
<diogenes_> noise*
<sorinello> anyone using xubuntu-core here ? I might have an interesting issue, which does not happen on xubuntu
<ikatnik> The greek god of dreams, after whom the potion called morphine is named? Or a character from a computer game, or sometime contributer to the xubuntu IRC channel?
<diogenes_> ikatnik, the god of dreams
<diogenes_> so ikatnik tell me at what stage the burning process is right now?
<ikatnik> Yes, that Morpheus I know.  Looks like it is writing, though slow. The morpheus from the Matrix I am only a little familiar with. Am not that up on popular culture. I am a snob, or out of it. Or both.
<diogenes_> don't underestimate yourself, you're cool,
<diogenes_> should I ask my question again or you can scroll up and read it? :D
<ikatnik> Which of so, so many question? Writing looks about 20% done. I am quite proud (or sometimes prod) of myself, and consider insulating myself from popular culture a revolutionary act. Or maybe just bragging.
<ikatnik> This is a much bigger USB, if it is overwriting, it has much more work to do.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, what image.iso you are writing to it?
<diogenes_> what is its name?
<ikatnik> xubuntu-14.05.5-desktop-i386.iso
<ikatnik> Now you got me scared.
<diogenes_> so it should be having around 1GB size
<ikatnik> Yes.
<ikatnik> But my guess is it is overwriting the previous data on the (I think) 16 gig USB stick.
<diogenes_> and it doesn't matter on what size usb you're writing it to, it's either 2 BG or 200 GB it should be taking the same amount of time
<diogenes_> because the image size is the same
<ikatnik> Do not know why the delay. Is about 40% done
<ikatnik> According to graphc via multiwriter.
<ikatnik> I know it is working because the speed keeps changing, and the LED within the USB disk is blinking like a bird with sand in its eye.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, I feel like Morpheus (the god of dreams and sleep) is slowly dragging me to his kingdom (if you got what I meant) so, having said that, I'd suggest you to either choose a short and straightforward way to resolve your issue which will invole you to download teamviewer and let me do this work in 5 minutes for you, or I will go to Morpheuse's kingdom and you can come tomorrow and all the next week trying to burn that
<diogenes_> iso to usb :)
<ikatnik> Teamviewer is fine with me, I am a trusting soul. Lead on.
<diogenes_> so go ahead install it and write to me in private the ID and password
<diogenes_> IN RPIVATE!!!!
<diogenes_> private*
<ikatnik> Let me search and download. I will go as fast as I can.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, here: https://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_i386.deb
<ikatnik> 30 seconds left. (Via archive)
<ikatnik> OK. Which of the extracted files do I click on?
<diogenes_> what file did you download?
<diogenes_> full name of it
<ikatnik> control.tar.gz (extracted) and data.tar.bz2 (not extracted) and a text file
<diogenes_> click  here: https://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_i386.deb
<diogenes_> download, after download, double click on it
<ikatnik> Opening via archive manager.
<diogenes_> nooooo
<diogenes_> chose save
<diogenes_> the second option
<diogenes_> try again
<ikatnik> Am in downloads folder (copy to desktop, mabye?
<diogenes_> righ click on the free space in the download folder
<diogenes_> and choose "open terminal here"
<ikatnik> Only New Folder, Paste or Properties via right click.
<diogenes_> ok then alt+ctrl+t
<ikatnik> Ready (not sure the terminal is in downloads folder).
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> run: ls
<diogenes_> copy/everything you see and paste to https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<diogenes_> share the link here
<ikatnik> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25006522/
<ikatnik> Not sure you are gonna like it.
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> run: cd Downloads
<diogenes_> tell when done
<ikatnik> Says bash: cd downloads. No such file or directory. Sorry
<diogenes_> be EXTREMELY CAREFUL: I wrote: cd Downloads and not cd downloads
<diogenes_> see the differrence?
<diogenes_> capital 'D'
<ikatnik> : CD no command "CD". Did with capital, still no command "CD"  . Did I forget the sudo?
<ikatnik> Sorry
<diogenes_> lol
<diogenes_> sorry
<diogenes_> cd (with small letters)
<diogenes_> Downloads
<diogenes_> with the first 'D' then 'o' 'w' 'n' 'l' nad so on
<ikatnik> Now says ~/Downloads$
 * diogenes_ feels sweated
<diogenes_> ok now
<diogenes_> run: ls
<diogenes_> and same copy/[aste to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<diogenes_> share the link here
<ikatnik> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25006566/
<ikatnik> Perhaps there is a problem because I have my browser set to download files to the desktop? Sorry if this message is a needless complication.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, ok this message was a good one
<diogenes_> now run in terminal: cd ..
<diogenes_> tell when done
<ikatnik> Done. (Just cd or cd Downloads)?
<diogenes_> does it still say ~/Downloads$
<ikatnik> Says ~/Downloads like before, YES
<ikatnik> forgot the dollar sign $
<diogenes_> ok run: cd ~/Desktop
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<ikatnik> Still have teamviewer (numbers) .deb in downloads folder
<diogenes_> ikatnik, did you run: cd ~/Desktop
<ikatnik> Trying, I might need a new terminal.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, tell me what did it say?
<ikatnik> Keeps coming back to ~/Desktop$
<diogenes_> that's fine
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> run: ls
<diogenes_> copy/paste
<diogenes_> and share the link here
<ikatnik> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25006614/
<diogenes_> ikatnik, I still haven't seen teamviewer(numbers).deb neither on desktop nor in downloads
<diogenes_> where is it?
<ikatnik> I promise it is in downloads. I am looking at it. Temp > User > Downloads.
<ikatnik> Or maybe I have the order wrong. But it contains the files I / we have downloaded over the last few minutes, hours. Including gnome writer and multiwriter download files.
<diogenes_> be so kind and copy that teamviewer file to desktop :)
<ikatnik> Done
<diogenes_> is the terminal still opened?
<ikatnik> Yes
<diogenes_> run: ls
<diogenes_> copy/paste share
<ikatnik> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25006658/   Teamviewer is there.
<diogenes_> now run: sudo dpkg -i teamviewer_12.0.76279_i386-1.deb
<diogenes_> and tell me what you get
<ikatnik> Entered password. Now it is installing. Praise Bulwinkle.
<diogenes_> tell me when it's done
<ikatnik> Teamviewer 12 is in mousey menu.
<diogenes_> start it
<ikatnik> Should I shut down other applications?
<diogenes_> no
<diogenes_> has it started?
<ikatnik> double clicking on. Not starting. Sorry! Terminal did say errors encountered while processing: Teamviewer i386
<ikatnik> Start via commmand?
<diogenes_> ikatnik, no, it's late already, I'm going to bed, come tomorrow morning and we shall continue.
 * diogenes_ is offline
<ikatnik> Thank you for all your help. Will see you soon.
#xubuntu 2018-06-25
<xubuntu38i> hello world
<xubuntu38i> im trying to dual boot win 10 and xubuntu on a pos HP laptop lol
<Javabean> all things considered, xubuntu probably runs MUCH faster than win10
<xubuntu38i> currently stuck?? on?? detecting file systems, source ID 70000+etc was not found when attempting to remove it'
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> xubuntu will run faster
<soreau> system-config-printer works but it does not appear in the settings menu. I have no print icon in xfce4-settings-manager
<flocculant> soreau: is it in the main menu? not settings - if it isn't - right click on menu, edit, find printer - check it's not hidden
<soreau> flocculant: It is in the menu but the entry doesn't have hidden from menus enabled
<flocculant> soreau: not sure then - sorry
<diogenes_> soreau, create whatever icon u need
<soreau> diogenes_: shouldn't it work if the right packages are installed and no user configuration?
<soreau> besides, I don't know how to create an icon in xfce4-settings-manager
<diogenes_> soreau, you can create the shortcut you need and launch it from the whisker menu or from desktop not necessarily from settings-manager
<soreau> diogenes_: the whole reason I came here was to fix xfce4-settings-manager
<soreau> I don't want a workaround
<diogenes_> the first step of testing before further troubleshooting, is to create a new user and see if it works there
<soreau> Is it normal that a user with blank home dir set can't log in? (after password entered to lightdm, screen turns black and then returns to the login screen)
<diogenes_> probably u didnt setup the new password
<soreau> I did with passwd
<well_laid_lawn> you should have at least the dot files for the shell you use
<well_laid_lawn> set the users' shell ?
<qwebirc40445> When I try to install any program in xubuntu the following error appears and the installation can't be done: Seleccionando el paquete librecode0:amd64 previamente no seleccionado. dpkg: error fatal irrecuperable, abortando:  leyendo la lista de ficheros para el paquete 'firefox': Error de entrada/salida E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)  . Someone knows what could it be?
<qwebirc40445> None knows?
<diogenes_> !patience | qwebirc40445
<ubottu> qwebirc40445: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<diogenes_> qwebirc40445, try this: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<diogenes_> and pastebin the output
<diogenes_> !pastebin | qwebirc40445
<ubottu> qwebirc40445: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwebirc40445> Ok, thank you
<xubuntu39i> what is the first program that I have to install?
<diogenes_> xubuntu39i, for?
#xubuntu 2018-06-26
<xubuntu73d> hi all
<diogenes_> hi
<xubuntu73d> I am new to IRC, been stuck on Ubuntu 12.04 since it came out and I am thinking of changing the distro to Xubuntu, any thoughts?
<diogenes_> xubuntu73d, XD omg you still on 12.04?
<xubuntu73d> Can't update it any more plus I read that i386 architecture would no longer be supported after 14 (if I am not mistaken)
<xubuntu73d> @Diogenes, IKR!!
<xubuntu73d> Well the machine was packed up for too long, by the time I decided to open it, the updates had overtaken me. figured its a lot less painful to try a different flavour
<diogenes_> xubuntu73d, well current xubuntu has both 32/64 bit so it should be working fine, one thing you could do is to make a dual boot, your current 12.04 and the newest one and see the difference.
<xubuntu73d> Let me try that thank you
<pmjdebruijn> I wonder why anybody would need 32bit support these days though
<diogenes_> pmjdebruijn, one quick thing that comes to mind is to support older printers/scanners that need 32 bit sane and other stuff
<pmjdebruijn> oh eeek
<pmjdebruijn> good point
<pmjdebruijn> I might be faced with that myself actually :)
<diogenes_> yeah
<Spass> something is wrong with 'tumblerd' process on my 18.04, it takes 4,4GB of RAM atm, closing Thunar (where I had some video files and image files, but not many) didn't help
<Spass> ok, after some time that process closed itself, but still, 4,4GB was a bit much, something must be wrong there, any hints?
<Spass> I wasn't doing much, just downloaded couple wallpapers and I'm downloading MP4 videos, 3 files were in the process of downloading (not completed), I've opened my Downloads folder and the thumbnails appeared on those unfinished files, maybe that caused this issue somehow?
<diogenes_> Spass, file manager preferences > Display > Show thumbnails is it set to local files only?
<Spass> diogenes_, yup, and I think I had similar problem with tumblerd before (iirc not on this machine), some kind of memory leak
<Spass> again, opened Thunar / Downloads and tumblerd RAM usage keeps rising, now it's 2,8GB :/
<Spass> nasty
<Spass> and... 28% CPU
<Spass> well, seems like it's a very old bug, this is a post from 2014 - https://www.linuxliteos.com/forums/other/tumblerd-max-cpu-high-temperature/
<Spass> and I'm doing exactly that, I'm downloading some MP4 video files and my Downloads folder is open
<Spass> and that bug is older than that post - 2012 or even earlier, that's sad
<diogenes_> weird i've never had that bug on any of my machines
<Spass> seems like it's quite easy to reproduce, tumblerd just constantly tries to check that downloading file(s) if it changed and recreate a thumbnail for it
<Spass> well, since this bug is that old and it's not fixed I assume it's really hard to do or nobody is developing tumblerd anymore
<Spass> but at least I know now how to avoid this issue
<Spass> diogenes_, if you're really interested I could send you a link what videos I'm downloading so you can check it yourself
<Spass> but I don't think its necessary, duckduckgo says that I'm not the only one, unfortunately...
<diogenes_> Spass, ok let's see, what video?
<Spass> diogenes_, download for example 3 MP4 files from here - https://archive.org/download/diggnation
<diogenes_> Spass, funny thing, i've just made tumbler to work a bit, it raised up to 144 MB but when it stopped the thumbnail stuff it didn't clean the memory
<Spass> and have downloads folder opened in Thunar
<diogenes_> downloading diggnation---002--snowboarding--large.xvid.mp4
<diogenes_> hehe is says it's 17.8M on the page but in real it's 53 MB
<Spass> choose another file, that one is small
<Spass> there are some 400-500MB MP4 there
<diogenes_> well with this small file in got tumblerd using 110 MB memory and average of 4% CPU
<diogenes_> a larger file i can try tomorrow at work but i don't think it will make a huge difference, we'll see
<Spass> if you really want to test that, I'm downloading three 450MB files at once
<Spass> anyway, no reason to bring that old bug here I guess, I'll just remember to not have opened folder while downloading
<Spass> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12259
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12259 in General "tumblerd uses a lot of CPU and RAM" [Normal,New]
<Spass> if someone is interested, I've added more info to the bug report above, you can't recreate it with Firefox for example
<ph0n3> hello:)
<ph0n3> does anyone know any new budget friendly laptop that goes well with xubuntu?
<diogenes_> some dell, hp but older series
<ph0n3> im looking for someting 15-17 inch and easy to get like on amazon
<diogenes_> look for system76
<ph0n3> theyre looking great but im looking for sth a little cheaper
<diogenes_> dell, hp 2013-17
<ph0n3> thx I might stick with hp using hp stream now and everything works on xubuntu
<diogenes_> even 2012 sandy bridge i7 are cool
<ph0n3> I will take a deepr look into that thx
<diogenes_> yw
<ph0n3> xubuntu is my fav distro
<ph0n3> works great on hp stream 11
<diogenes_> ph0n3, you're right, it's best :)
<ph0n3> exactly its the best:)
<ph0n3> I was courious did  you use maybe riseup vpn from the app store?
<ph0n3> i mean software center
<diogenes_> i don't use any vpn
<ph0n3> ok
<ph0n3> thx for the talk
<diogenes_> no problem
#xubuntu 2018-06-27
<Huuhkaja> Hi all. Bit of a problem with my scanner. Samsung SL-C480W that is connected through my network. Installed official samsung drivers, print was just mess of a symbols, switched to PCL6 driver and printing works. scanimage -L doesn't find any scanners (not with default printer drivers set or this) unless i add my ip to xerox_mfp.conf. But this won't let me scan with xsane or simple scan. using scanimage with lineart mode does produce a sc
<Huuhkaja> an but ofc not very good one. I've seen bug reports of this, but most of them was fixed with just installing the samsung official driver and that is not working for me.
<Huuhkaja> Running simple scan from terminal and attempting to scan gives me "Not a JPEG file: starts with 0x00 0x00". I've also tried Live ubuntu from usb and installed the official samsung drivers there and the same thing.
<Huuhkaja> i've also added rolfbensch/sane-git ppa and updated what it gave me, but that didn't help.
<pmjdebruijn> is samsung blob driver intended for recent linux versions at all?
<pmjdebruijn> usually they have a specific claim to what they support
<Huuhkaja> no idea, it just says ubuntu at hp's support site where you get them. they are from sep1, 2017 though
<Huuhkaja> nope, ./uninstall-scanner.sh and tried again, did the same thing
<aliasd> hello, I am running 32 bit 16.04, and am trying to upgrade to 18.04... when I do a do-release-upgrade, it says "No New Relese Found" - is there some more correct way to upgrade? I am assuming there are still 32 bit packages available if the various flavours are still offering 32 bit Ubuntu?
<pmjdebruijn> the upgrade path is possibly offered when 18.04.1 is released
<pmjdebruijn> do-release-upgrade -d should work
<pmjdebruijn> never tried it
<pmjdebruijn> reinstall is usually faster than upgrading :)
<pmjdebruijn> and more reliable :)
<knome> yes, upgrades from LTS to LTS releases become "normally" available for users after the first point release of the target LTS
<aliasd> ahh
<pmjdebruijn> sounds like sensible policy
<aliasd> thanks a heap :)
<knome> one should have been released yesterday, but i'm pretty sure that didn't happen ... :)
<knome> (or at least that was the release schedule)
<knome> it will be sooner than later though, i'm sure
<Unit193> knome: July was always what I heard.
<knome> oh
<knome> yes
<knome> *july* 26th
 * knome facepalms
<knome> so one month...
<Unit193> knome: You can always jump now, I did a while ago.
<knome> i know
<aliasd> I was worried I wouldn't be able to install 32 bit Ubuntu, so this is a great relief
<aliasd> I understand not being able to upgrade LTS yet, that makes sense
<pmjdebruijn> you are able
<pmjdebruijn> you just need to forcibly opt-in
<Unit193> Oh, pmjdebruijn?
<pmjdebruijn> doesn't do-release-upgrade -d work just fine?
<aliasd> my situation is I have a bunch of machines that have been upgraded since the first LTS, and it would be annoying to reinstall them all
<aliasd> yes, -d works
<pmjdebruijn> always reinstalling forces you to keep track of what you actually use
<aliasd> but I don't need to install the devel version, I can wait until next month as long as it will work
<pmjdebruijn> as opposed to just pulling the same crap along with your upgrade
<pmjdebruijn> it's also a *MUCH* better habbit with regard to security
<knome> (it's not development though, it's released but LTS->LTS upgrades aren't just supported yet)
<knome> pmjdebruijn, please stop pressing - there are different needs and wants
<aliasd> I have maintained these machinews since Breezy
<aliasd> machines*
<aliasd> honestly if I were to reinstall, I would be looking at straight Debian, but as long as upgrade is supported, they can stay Ubuntu
<aliasd> I just CBF doing all the backups required to reinstall, and I know I should backup to upgrade anyway, but really, I have such a majorly reduced chance of losing the data that it is easier
<pmjdebruijn> knome: yeah sorry... just trying to make folks think about their habbits :)
<Unit193> Except some of us don't use defaults, so it would take far longer to re-install and set everything back up, than it would to upgrade and clean up the cruft along the way. :)
<pmjdebruijn> I keep track of non-defaults I use, at least the important ones :)
<pmjdebruijn> but that said, I try to stick to defaults as much I can :)
<pmjdebruijn> but I know it's not a one size fits all :)
<aliasd> i see your point pmjdebruijn, but I just don't think it works for my situation
<pmjdebruijn> fair enough
<knome> and tbh, in some situations (likely not this), upgrading can feel less intimidating than a fresh install too - even to the point that the latter feels impossible while the former is "within reach"
<aliasd> I got into the habit of upgrading due to the way files are shared around the office.... there are nfs mounts going all sorts of places and no central server, it is a bit of a mess and probably should be changed entirely, but it all works, and replacing the system would be disruptive
<Unit193> No offence meant, but I think I'd vote for disruptive in this case. :3
<aliasd> heh not to mention each machine has a completely different software profile
<pmjdebruijn> some folks might employ ansible even for workstations :D
<pmjdebruijn> might be worth considering at some point, although it's a nontrivial investment to get setup
<CyberShadow> Hello. How to connect to WiFi from the 18.04 live CD? There is no network icon, and NetworkManager isn't running, so NM UIs (e.g. nmtui) can't start.
<CyberShadow> Drivers seem to be loaded, and the interface appears in "ip l".
<pmjdebruijn> that rather odd
<pmjdebruijn> check your 'dmesg', see if anything crashed or something
<diogenes_> CyberShadow, run in terminal: nm-applet
<CyberShadow> No output, no effect.
<diogenes_> that's good, look on the panel the network icon should appear
<CyberShadow> No.
<CyberShadow> Oh, there's SQUASHFS errors in dmesg. That explains it, bad image or bad USB cable.
<pmjdebruijn> *tada* :D
<diogenes_> ohhh, yeah that's possible
<CyberShadow> Surprising it booted all the way to a graphical desktop.
<diogenes_> either iso or the usb itself
<pmjdebruijn> the only thing worse that a horribly broken usb flash drive is a subtly broken usb flash drive :D
<CyberShadow> Yep, the image I had on my drive was corrupt. Fixed it now with a torrent. Damn cosmic rays I guess...
<diogenes_> hehe you live in Australia?
<CyberShadow> No (luckily)
<pmjdebruijn> diogenes_: lol, Australia is known for it's cosmic rays?
<diogenes_> pmjdebruijn, for some kind of ultraviolet dangerous rays :)
<pmjdebruijn> uv is hardly cosmic :D
<aliasd> Australia is a myth
<pmjdebruijn> it couldn't exist on this flat earth :)
<aliasd> It's just, I live in Australia and over here, nobody has even heard of it
<ph0n3> hi :)
<xubuntu39d> hi
<ph0n3> hi :)
<ph0n3> hows it going?
<xubuntu39d> i have a problem with the next: by synaptik packagemanager i see this: you do  not use /root/.synaptic/temp/temp-sh   ...how can i solve this?
<ph0n3> hmm i dont have much knowladge maybe remove and install it again
<xubuntu39d> i 'll try it. thanks
<ph0n3> yw :)
<n-iCe> México!!
<xubuntu32i> hello
<xubuntu32i> anyone here
#xubuntu 2018-06-28
<Guest10016> Hello
<Guest10016> I can't get HDMI working with Xubuntu-deskyop
<Guest10016> sound, specifically
<well_laid_lawn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest10016> well_laid_lawn, I have already done that
<Guest10016> But the HDMI sound output won't show
<Guest10016> It only shows with Unity
<Guest10016> Why is that?]
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use hdmi so I can't kno offhand
<RoadRunner> compiled pidgin 2.13.0 to test videochat, but need someone to test it with (if shy just draw a happy face on paper in front of webcam); a volunteer is greatly appreciated :)
<well_laid_lawn> Guest10016:  does   aplay -l   show the hdmi audio device ?
<xubuntu22i> hi
<GridCube> hola xubuntu22i, do you need support?
<xubuntu22i> hi i am installing xubuntu on my old laptop, do i need to update xubuntu after install?
<christalleras> You could do it even if you need it or not. Just to make sure it's up to date
<christalleras> sudo apt-get upgrade - sudo apt-get update
<christalleras> I just do both of these two just for the sake of it
<xubuntu22i>  i am having trubles with wifi, during install i choose to  install third-part softwares. Now i am installing them with wired connection and don't know why wifi isn't woring properly
<christalleras> might work after updating
<christalleras> or probably will
<xubuntu22i> hope so, it connects to network then slow down and stop connection.
<drleviathan> xubuntu22i, when I install on MacBook Pro the xubuntu installer doesn't know how to use the wifi chipset.  So I use a USB wifi dongle during install, and later manually install the package for the broadcom chipset:  bcmwl-kernel-source
<xubuntu50i> hi i am the one from before with wifi problems
<xubuntu50i> i still have slow connection problems
<xubuntu50i> any solution?
<xubuntu50i> expecially when opening youtube pages i experience very slow loading times
<diogenes_> xubuntu50i, what's the issue?
<xubuntu50i> i have slow loading times near to no connection
<diogenes_> with new 18.04?
<xubuntu50i> i am vfery close to router and have low signal. yes with 18.04
<diogenes_> and you didn't have the issue with other versions?
<xubuntu50i> i've installed it right now
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> have you tried rebooting the router?
<xubuntu50i> i have different devices connected with no problems and thought router couldn't be the problem
<diogenes_> ok then let's test it a bit
<diogenes_> try to see how many seconds does it take to load this page: http://teamviewer.com/
<xubuntu78i> restarted but i still can't surf on the web due to slow loading times
<diogenes_> xubuntu78i, ok run in terminal: cat /etc/nsswitch.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> and share the link you get here in the chat
<xubuntu78i> http://termbin.com/qz9v
<diogenes_> xubuntu78i, now run: pkexec mousepad /etc/nsswitch.conf
<xubuntu78i> it opened /etc/nsswitch.conf and prompted warnings on termina
<diogenes_> ok now find this line:
<diogenes_> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<diogenes_> change it to look like this:
<diogenes_> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal resolve [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<diogenes_> literally you add: resolve after mdns4_minimal
<xubuntu78i> done
<diogenes_> save, close, reboot, come back
<xubuntu91i> returned, i have a better experience on normal web pages but youtube stucks at ads=(
<diogenes_> what browser?
<xubuntu91i> chromium and firefox
<xubuntu91i> i still have low wifi0 signal displayed
<diogenes_> xubuntu91i, open the driver manager and see if tehre is available wireless driver for you
<xubuntu91i> no drivers available
<xubuntu91i> i have an HP 255 G4
<diogenes_> did you fully update the system after the installation?
<xubuntu91i> no i don't
<xubuntu91i> but i remember i have the same issue on lubuntu too
<TDO|Denton> Hello! I have a problem I cannot solve. Xbuntu 14.04 is stuck on a black boot screen when booting in VirtualBox. Yesterday the machine worked flawlessly. Any ideas?
<xubuntu91i> i didn't manange to fix it
<diogenes_> xubuntu91i, full update that's the 1st thing u should do
<xubuntu91i> will try
<_amit> Hello, I am using Xubuntu 18.04 with Nvidia + intel dual graphics card and dual monitor setup. When I lock the screen, My external monitor stays black. I need to open laptop lid then only I get login window. I tried several solutions but no success. Please anybody tell me  how can I get rid of this issue. Thanks. I love XFCE great for developer.
<_amit>  with xsreensaver and gnome-screensaver it works smoothly but only I face issues with light locker.
<xubuntu63i> come back after system updates, wifi still has issues
<xubuntu63i> what do i need to do?
<xubuntu63i> youtube videos stop playing after a minute and browser gets slower. i tried speed test and noticed download speed slighly decrease reaching lower values each time
<diogenes_> xubuntu63i, try with cable ethernet and see if it's the same
<xubuntu63i> no, ethernet work great with maximum speed
<diogenes_> then it's your wireless card problem
<xubuntu63i> what can i do? i didn't have this problems with windows
<drleviathan> maybe disable the onboard wireless and see if an external USB wireless dongle works?
<drleviathan> whoops, xubuntu63i left
<xubuntu22i> Could anyone tell me what are the main differences between Ubuntu and Debian?
<genii> Besides the excellent Ubuntu support teams?
#xubuntu 2018-06-29
<jt> hello! is anyone on? I am new to xubuntu and have been trying to figure out why my xinitrc file doesnt seem to do anything
<pmjdebruijn> jt: when you do what?
<pmjdebruijn> login?
<pmjdebruijn> if you choose a xubuntu session, you get xfce
<jt> yeah, it starts the environment but nothing i add to the file happens
<pmjdebruijn> I don't think it's supposed to
<jt> I am trying to get it to recognize some bitmap fonts then start lemon bar
<pmjdebruijn> to start app use /etc/xdg/autostart/mycustom.desktop
<jt> where should those commands go then? when I add then to on start they either happen 5 or 6 times or not at all
<pmjdebruijn> for system wide
<pmjdebruijn> for bitmapped fonts no clue
<pmjdebruijn> what command are you running for that?
<pmjdebruijn> it would seem odd that you'd need to run a command on every login
<jt> ~/.bar/panel-darkred when started on login happens like 5 times
<jt> and bit fonts need to be reestablished every login for some reason
<jt> the bit font says "# you should do this every time X starts
<jt>                                   # e.g. put it in your ~/.xinitrcy
<pmjdebruijn> what do you need to do
<pmjdebruijn> what's the command
<jt> xset +fp ~/siji/tewi-font/out
<jt> and xset +fp ~/.fonts
<jt> and then ~/.bar/panel-darkred
<pmjdebruijn> https://github.com/lucy/tewi-font
<pmjdebruijn> see the fontconfig part
<jt> if i do that, the font isnt recognized post logout
<pmjdebruijn> what does find ~/.fonts give?
<jt> a big long list of bitmap fonts
<pmjdebruijn> no subdirs?
<pmjdebruijn> anybody I've never seen fontconfig lose fonts post logout
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow*
<pmjdebruijn> so i'm a bit at a loss
<jt> the fonts dont go away
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<jt> but the system doesnt seem to recognize them
<pmjdebruijn> that's what i meant
<jt> until after xset is run
<pmjdebruijn> uhm
<pmjdebruijn> "the system"
<pmjdebruijn> which applications
<pmjdebruijn> fontconfig is for any application that vaguely recent
<pmjdebruijn> xset is for legacy application from the 80' en 90'
<jt> lemonbar, which seems to be updated
<jt> but i ccould be wrong
<pmjdebruijn> no
<pmjdebruijn> it's new
<pmjdebruijn> it's just built asif it were there 80ties
<jt> gotcha
<pmjdebruijn> so that's why you need the xset
<pmjdebruijn> thing is, nobody cares about x11 font handling anymore
<pmjdebruijn> it's been superceeded by fontconfig for a few decades
<pmjdebruijn> which explains why you're having a bit of trouble
<jt> yeah, but all other distros ive used have had a setup for autorunning commands in a file, but this one seems to lack that
<pmjdebruijn> jt: but that's the wrong solution
<jt> like an xprofile or xinit
<pmjdebruijn> "running commands" is rarely a good solution
<jt> re
<jt> ure
<jt> sure
<pmjdebruijn> but you could make do with autostart .desktop files
<jt> the issue is those dont seem to run cronologically
<pmjdebruijn> but are you even going to use the xubuntu desktop as such?
<jt> hm?
<pmjdebruijn> lemonbar seems redundant for xfce
<pmjdebruijn> xfce has bars :)
<pmjdebruijn> if you're not going to use xfce, you should probably define your own session or something
<pmjdebruijn> but again, someone else might be more insightful
<jt> i think i have an idea
<jt> thank you!
<FurretUber> Hi, how do I disable all shadows using xfwm4? I would like to keep the compositor on but disable the shadows, but GNOME applications (gnome-disks, baobab, gedit, etc) are ignoring xfwm4 settings and create shadows around the windows
<Spass> FurretUber, you can try this - https://askubuntu.com/a/770290/827866
<Spass> oh, and hello
<Spass> I did not test it, but seems very likely that this can be done by some custom entry in the ~/.config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css
<Spass> (you may need to logout/log in to see the results)
<FurretUber> Ok, thank you. I'll log out to see if it worked
<FurretUber> Spass: it did not work, unfortunately
<Spass> too bad, I have no other ideas, but it was worth trying
<FurretUber> Why GNOME applications don't honor the window manager configuration?
<Unit193> I'd guess CSDs, but that's just a guess.
<FurretUber> Considering which applications do this (gnome-disks, baobab, gedit, tilix) it's possible this is the cause
<Spass> FurretUber, found it instead od ".window-frame" put "decoration" (without a dot) and "decoration:backdrop"
<Spass> so " decoration {box-shadow: none;} decoration:backdrop {box-shadow: none;} "
<Spass> but it looks ugly, since there's absolutely no border now (window blends), so it need some more tweaking
<Spass> but this is a good path I think. just tested it in my VM
<FurretUber> Yes, it worked and it really looks a bit strange. Thank you, at least now the screenshots of the windows capture the window only, instead of the window plus a large border around
<FurretUber> But sometimes it still captures an additional area
<Spass> FurretUber, ok, found a way to make it look better (1px border added) will send you the code in 1sec
<Spass> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YrSfZtqSrD/
<Spass> you can change #888888 to any other colour of course
<Spass> it works on my 18.04 in the VM
<FurretUber> It worked to me too, I've adjusted the color so it is more consistent. The remaining issue is that xfce4-screenshooter captures those windows with the additional border
<Spass> hmm, some padding or a margin, give me a sec
<FurretUber> This is what is happening now when I capture one of the windows with those problems: https://i.imgur.com/gp9mWO1.png
<FurretUber> By "now" I mean with no shadow but the additional border. Before it had shadow too
<Spass> ok, tested, works, I added "margin: 0; padding: 0;" into decoration and decoration:backdrop classes
<Spass> no margin upon screenshot now
<Spass> I'll check now if that second decoration:backdrop class is even needed
<Spass> hmm, I think you should leave it just in case, for compatibility purposes, I guess
<FurretUber> Thank you very much, it's great now
<Spass> FurretUber, so something like this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WqdXJgbmrh/ should work for you, with your border colours of course
<Spass> ok, cool, I've learned something new too
#xubuntu 2018-06-30
<RoadRunner> need help with audio setup in pidgin
<RoadRunner> mic doesn't seem to be responding even after selecting the Pulse Audio plugin
<abhra>  /msg MemoServ READ NEW
<abhra> !hawking Peter V Brett - [Demon Cycle 05] - The Core (epub).epub
<ubottu> abhra: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhra> ubottu, my apologies :(
<ubottu> abhra: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#xubuntu 2018-07-01
<qwebirc58500> Hello there
<diogenes_> hi
<qwebirc58500> I am currently attempting to boot Xubuntu from an USB Drive ... problem is that it doesn't boot.
<qwebirc58500> It isn't the first time happening, I have a feeling that the problem is the file system of the USB drive.
<diogenes_> what software you used to write the usb drive?
<qwebirc58500> First I tried DD command, then somebody told me to use Etcher.
<qwebirc58500> Etcher has written in uhh ... "iso9660".
<diogenes_> and what happens when you choose to boot from usb drive in bios?
<qwebirc58500> Well, good luck with that. Since I've nuked my primary internal HDD, there is no Boot Menu anymore, unless we're talking about OS specific Boot Menus (in my Case Ubuntu only). In the BIOS itself, I cannot choose any drives specifically, I can only prioritise "removable devices" over Ubuntu.
<diogenes_> what do you mean there is no boot menu?
<qwebirc58500> Exactly that: There is no boot menu.
<qwebirc58500> Before nuking my primary internal HDD, I could just press (or hold) the F12 Key to access the boot menu in order to decide from which device to boot from.
<qwebirc58500> And when installing Ubuntu, I've nuked both my internal HDDs.
<diogenes_> and what do you mean nuke?
<qwebirc58500> Stand by
<qwebirc58500> I "nuked" the HDDs as in "destroyed all Data"
<diogenes_> i see, so i assume it was window 10 before?
<qwebirc58500> yes
<diogenes_> that's why it's always recommended to buy a laptop with clean HDD, with no OS installed but can you even access the bios?
<qwebirc58500> Well, my Machine was bought in 2014. I didn't even knew what the fuck Linux was at all back then.
<qwebirc58500> Also, screw Laptops.
<diogenes_> can you access the bios?
<qwebirc58500> yes
<diogenes_> and does the bios recongnize your usb media?
<qwebirc58500> No idea. Like I said, I cannot choose specific Devices. Only Operating Systems (which currently only is Ubuntu), [CD&DVD], [Removable Devices] and [LAN]
<qwebirc58500> Ubuntu does recognize the USB Drive
<diogenes_> qwebirc58500, then tehre is your issue, nothing will boot until you clean the HDD with a windows DVD or inserting the HDD into another pc and low level clean it, then you will get your boot menu back.
<qwebirc58500> ugh ... ffs
<qwebirc58500> Okay
<qwebirc58500> So Imma hope that I can boot the USB Drive with Windows (that one *should* work though), and will come back ASAP. Oh, btw, just for Identification (when I come back), you can call me Thursday.
<diogenes_> with a windows dvd (if it boots) then you need to press shift + f10 when the installation welcome screen appears then: 1. type in diskpart 2. list disk 3. sel disk 0 (<=== if that is your HDD) 4. clean <=== and that will clean it entirely and hopefully after reboot you will get your menu back.
<diogenes_> but that will destroy your data so be careful to have backup.
<qwebirc58500> Well, with nuking my HDDs I already destroyed enough. I have my backups since my switch from Win10 to Ubuntu.
<qwebirc58500> I'll do the reboot now...
<qwebirc87426> Thursday here, I have good news
<qwebirc87426> First, the main problem was my BIOS active weird. I kept prioritising removable devices over Ubuntu and saved the changes over and over again, but as soon as I exited the bios, Ubuntu was prioritised again. So it had nothing to do with my USB drive or anything like that.
<qwebirc87426> Second, I found out why the boot menu was not there - it was disabled in the bios. I had to go for default settings because of a weird booting error of the machine. That way the boot menu was entirely disabled. But by accident, I found it, enabled it, and used it to now finally install xubuntu.
<qwebirc87426> Tl;dr, problem solved and I should have less such problems in the future.
<qwebirc87426> BTW, is there any significant difference in software compatibility when comparing Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<diogenes_> qwebirc87426, xubuntu has a greater compatibility comparing to any other distro
<qwebirc87426> Now that's something I like to hear.
<qwebirc87426> BTW, diogenes (I think you were the guy), I managed to install Xubuntu now.
<diogenes_> qwebirc87426, how u managed?
<qwebirc87426> Well, simply enough, I enabled the boot menu. Because of an error, I had to turn all the bios settings on default several times now - and I didn't knew that the boot menu was toggleable in the bios. And, unsurprisingly, the default option of the boot menu was disabled.
<qwebirc87426> Now why the USB drive didn't boot in the first place is a whole other mystery though. For some reason, no matter what I did, as soon as exiting the bios menu, Ubuntu automatically put itself in the highest priority.
<qwebirc87426> That way my USB drives had no chance of booting at all, without using the boot menu specifically.
<qwebirc87426> Sooo yeah, I'm outta here now, doing everything else that I have to.
<qwebirc87426> Have a nice day bud!
#xubuntu 2019-06-24
<ggg> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<drasch> good day all, moving from an Ubuntu installed host to Xubuntu and I'm running into lock screen issues including: black screen won't wake up (workaround ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f7), and occasionally black screen, but not locked. At this point, I removed light-locker and xscreensaver so only gnome-screensaver is installed, but I'm wondering if this is a known issue. My searching hasn't found it yet. TIA for
<drasch> any pointers
<brainwash> drasch: known, yes
<brainwash> you encountered the bug with xscreensaver also?
<brainwash> and which xubuntu release is that?
<drasch> @brainwash: I'm on 19.04 (disco) https://pastebin.com/TW3YhHYK
<drasch> are you recommending: $ sudo apt-get install xscreensaver gnome-screensaver-
<brainwash> not really
<brainwash> you could try the new xfce4-screensaver
<brainwash> regarding your black screen issue... you got a system with Intel GPU?
<brainwash> if yes -> bug 1801609
<ubottu> bug 1801609 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Fails to deactivate dpms off mode after user initiated wake-up events(not system-suspended, just locked and dpms active)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801609
<drasch> trying this per your request: $ sudo apt install gnome-screensaver- xfce4-screensaver
<drasch> yes, intel gpu. awesome! thanks for bug pointer
<brainwash> you don't need gnome-screensaver...
<drasch> yes, that command with the minus at the end removes it
<brainwash> ah okay
<brainwash> never used that syntax
<drasch> i have switched to xfce4-screensaver as a test, thanks!
<falken17> Hello
<falken17> i am a newbie
<falken17> in xubuntu
<kandi> hello is diogenes on here
<drasch> thanks for all the help earlier. Unfortunately I'm seeing some of the symptoms still with xfce4-screensaver (when the screen goes blank and I try to wake right away I have to Ctrl-alt-f1 and ctrl-alt-f7 to get it back on, or enter my password blind). I will keep experimenting to see if I can find any other information.
#xubuntu 2019-06-25
<coconut> What is the difference in the blueman-applet between "audio sink" and "handsfree"?
<draconicice> hello guys
<draconicice> i am having an issue where running xset dpms force off or force standby is only turning of one of my monitors
<draconicice> the other monitor is stuck showing "Check video cable"
<draconicice> whereas when letting the xfce power manager handle displayoff, both monitors do shut off normally
<jertop> Why did I get a black screen after clicking the lock screen? then no matter how I get it, it doesn't light up.
<jertop> I searched for it that I found this  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783482
<jertop> Ten generations have not been resolved
<jertop> amazing
<jertop> Are you only developing on a virtual machine?
<bluesabre> coconut: "audio sink" uses A2DP for high-quality audio output, but does not support audio input (microphone). "handsfree" uses a lower-quality audio output and allows input as well, but you don't want to use that for music, most likely :)
<poopy79> ppppppppp
<Nate17> Hi folks, I'm writing this from my Chromebook because my Xubuntu is doing very strange. I have my Lenovo G50-70 turned into a Xubuntu
<Nate17> Latest version, I did it yesterday. But now my cursor spontaneous goes other places while im typing.
<Nate17> Very annoying! Sometimes it goes to another sentence, sometimes it goes to the beginning of a word.
<Nate17> I don't have a mouse attached, or anything like that. By purpose I Typed very slowly and did see it simply go its own way. How can I fix that?
<diogenes_> Nate17, try this: http://i.imgur.com/HIuLHiB.png
<diogenes_> choose disable.
<diogenes_> i bet it's setup as circular scrolling, that's the most annoying behavior.
#xubuntu 2019-06-26
<draconicice> hey guys
<draconicice> can anybody advise me as to why running xset dpms force off/standby doesn't turn off my second monitor?
<draconicice> leaves it saying "check video cable"
<draconicice> whereas when the monitor is turned off on the normal time delay, it briefly displays check video cable then shuts off nromally
<guiverc2> pragomer, i'm not a dev, but if you look at https://simon.shimmerproject.org/2019/05/19/xfce-4-14pre1-released/ it mentions some 4.14pre1 corresponding to 4.13.2 which is already in daily 19.10 isos
<Unit193> Everything that's been released is in Eoan, though note that 4.14 doesn't exist yet.
<pragomer> guiverc: hey, thank you very much for the link, will have a look at it. kind regards
<hdefalt> hello there
<knome> hello.
<fiet> o/
<Antoine-> Hi, I have a thinkpad X200 with Xubuntu 19.04. When I connect my X200 to my TV through VGA, my TV screen is shifted to the right. I get a vertical black bar on the left side of my TV screen. What can I do? My TV is 1380x768. When I connect my X200 to a classic computer monitor (1280x1024), there is no problem.
<Antoine-> Should I ask #ubuntu maybe?
<xubuntu17w> How do I share WiFi connection AND connect to the same computer via remote desktop over an ethernet cable at the same time?
<Alabalistic> Great Hello and thanks to all people involwed in the creation of Xubuntu
<diogenes_> yay
<xubuntu52w> Hello!
<xubuntu52w> Hello
<xubuntu52w> ?
<Bashing-om> xubuntu52w: Just ask :)
#xubuntu 2019-06-27
<nmaibo> why is xubuntu so conservative using ram? I am sitting at 22% ram usage and this OS is in lag ville
<SteVOOO36> hi
<SteVOOO36> my freshly installed xubuntu 18.04 is not able to unlock the screen after it was locked. does anyone has an idea how to fix this?
<n-iCe> SteVOOO36 why that version
<n-iCe> Did it work before?
<n-iCe> I would try 19.04
<SteVOOO36> because its LTS release
<SteVOOO36> before i had 14.04 (way to long) ... there it works
<n-iCe> Weird
<gnrp> n-iCe: Check /var/log/auth.log
<gnrp> ups, sorry, wrong person
#xubuntu 2019-06-28
<xubuntu91w> hi everyone.  can i install more themes on xubuntu 16.04.04?
<xangua> https://www.xfce-look.org
<Unit193> I'd likely go with something in the repos instead.
<xubuntu91w> xangua and Unit193 thanks
<Unit193> Xubuntu 16.04 is sort of EOL though.
<odranysa> Hello, everyone. Is anyone here alive? I don't know how to install a .tar.xz file, it's bugging me.
<diogenes_> odranysa, that's an archive.
<odranysa> I meant installing a program/application from a compressed .tar.xz file. Is there any file manager that can do it automatically for me?
<odranysa> I mean, like Synaptic.
<diogenes_> odranysa, only in manjaro uses tar.xz as package format (afaik), in ubuntu you only install packages that end in .deb, if you get an archive then most likely it has a source and instructions inside that you have to compile, so first step is to extract the archive and see what you get there.
<Unit193> Well, a bunch of things could come in tarballs.  Precompiled applications, source (this is very common, Ubuntu uses it)
<diogenes_> Unit193, right but you can't install any archive format with gdebi for instance, only .debs
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> That sort of presumes gdebi is the only way to install something, but sure.
<diogenes_> i brought gdebi as an example sicne i'm not gonna list all the available installers, they all do the same thing.
<diogenes_> since*
<odranysa> diogenes_ Look, I want to install Sway but it comes in .tar.xz only, the same happened with Toxic and a lot of other programs I want installed. It's frightening me out because the YouTube tutorials I follow don't solve anything. In fact, it's worsening my migration process...
<Unit193> !info sway disco
<ubottu> Package sway does not exist in disco
<Unit193> !info sway eoan
<ubottu> Package sway does not exist in eoan
<Unit193> Huh, it's only in Debian experimental?  Unfortunate.
<diogenes_> odranysa, the first thing is to extract the archive, you gonna get a folder, open the folder and tell me what's in there.
<odranysa> Okay, I'm going to redownload it.
<Unit193> Note: sway requires a newer version of libjson-c than what is in Ubuntu.
<odranysa> So what do?
<odranysa> add-apt-repository ppa:samoilov-lex/swayapt updateapt install sway
<odranysa> add-apt-repository ppa:samoilov-lex/sway - Got a "must be root to execute"Next ones are apt update and apt install sway, which I didn't even type
<Bashing-om> odranysa: system call - in ubuntu got to "Super-User-Do" i.e. ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:samoilov-lex/swayapt ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install sway ' . :)
<diogenes_> and pray for not breaking anything :) ^^
<Bashing-om> odranysa: ^^ +1 :D
<odranysa> Thank you Bashing.
<odranysa> I'll do it now.
<technolost> Let's see if I can't "break" Xubuntu as badly as I seem to be able to Winblow$
<Bashing-om> !ppa | odranysa
<ubottu> odranysa: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<odranysa> Thank you.
<technolost> Is there any chance a PPA could break the system?
<odranysa> No se ha podido localizar el paquete sway (Couldn't locate sway pack)
<odranysa> Big F.
<Bashing-om> odranysa: Yup , onlu for disci release - see: https://launchpad.net/~samoilov-lex/+archive/ubuntu/sway .
<Bashing-om> only*
<Bashing-om> disco* sheesshh L(
<odranysa1> So, there's nothing I can do nor do I have the will to do it
<odranysa1> BTW, is there any other useful WM as Sway that doesn't require the same amount of time to cry over?
<odranysa1> I've been trying to rice Xfce to nearly no avail, not being able to play with the windows whenever needed is bugging me a bit
<Bashing-om> odranysa1: Well, depends on the need - release upgrade to disco <- Maybe UNgood as that leaves the LTS path.
<Bashing-om> odranysa1: For developments .. might be a good thought to dual boot.
<odranysa1> Alright, Bashing-om, I am going now. See you sometime later, you're awesome. I'm going to have to stick to this channel a bit, I'm still a hard newbie. XOXO
<friendlyGoat> i dont quite need help as its grown on me but i am confused about something that has happened. i got things fixed and all that on xubuntu which im really glad about but i updated and nothings broken but one things weirdly different. my splash screen when im first booting up is very simple with 4 loading dots and a tiny almost plain text xubuntu logo. and when i shutdown, theres the normal splash screen. what happened there an
<friendlyGoat>  i go about fixing it/generally knowing what happened?
<friendlyGoat> its grown on me a little bit but part of me still wants it fixed.
<diogenes_> friendlyGoat, it has to do with early KMS failing to load.
<friendlyGoat> ahh, what would i have to do to get KMS to work again?
<diogenes_> friendlyGoat, run: cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> paste here the link.
<friendlyGoat> https://termbin.com/8dt9
<diogenes_> everything seems fine there, first thing to try is to run: sudo update-initramfs -u and reboot afterwards, if that doesn't help then re-install plymouth, if that doesn't help then re-instaling the graphics driver.
<friendlyGoat> alrighty thanks
<diogenes_> np
<odranysa> http://i.imgur.com/atpfRFk.png - Do you like my ricing? ^^
<odranysa> Hello, everyone.
<Alabalistic> hi
<intensity> function key + f9 does not change brightness anymore. How do I fix it for xubuntu 19.04?
<intensity> hi
<intensity> function key + f9 does not change brightness anymore. How do I fix it for xubuntu 19.04?
<intensity> +join #ubuntu
<patek2404> Hi there! Im using Xubuntu 18.04.2 on my MacBook Air 2017 13 inch. I have got a problem when I close my MacBook open the laptop is turned off. Do I can get help?
#xubuntu 2019-06-29
<psilord> Hello, I just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and ran into a problem where my xbox controller is being recognized by the kernel, but not by anything else. I looked around on line, but I didn't really see anything that might fix it. Anyone willing to help?
<psilord> dmesg sees it, lsusb sees it, but xboxdrv doesn't.
<well_laid_lawn> psilord:  does this help https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/9l7qdn/how_to_enable_xbox_one_controller_on_ubuntu_1804/
<psilord> well_laid_lawn: Here is a paste of the info: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y9nBpjf7F5/
<psilord> checking your link.
<psilord> Ah, I'm not using Steam. I'm writing my own games and using SDL2, etc.
<Alabalistic> now check groups and permissions
<psilord> I have a wired xbox one clone.
<psilord> one sec.
<Alabalistic> I had the problem where the user cant read nothing on the cd, couse belong to root.
<psilord> crw-rw-r--+ 1 root input 13, 0 Jun 28 22:00 /dev/input/js0
<psilord>  
<psilord> aha! I'm not in the input group.
<psilord> But, it is still r for other, so it should work?
<psilord> I'll add myself to the input group, which seems plausible.
<psilord> Or, do I need to add some udev rules, which I didn't need before.
<psilord> Hrm, when I run xboxdrv with sudo, it STILL doesn't tell me there are any devices.
<psilord> So, while there could be problems with persmissions, I don't think fixing that will help since root should have seen it.
<psilord> I also, as root, did modprobe -r xpand, modprobe xpad, to reload the driver, no dice.
<Alabalistic> Sorry realy no other ideas. good lick
<psilord> I did see something about fwupd not working correctly in 18.04, but it was only one post and I can't corroborate it wrt the xbox controller driver.
<psilord> Alabalistic: thank you for your time.
<psilord> Alabalistic: after a logout/in add myself to the input group didn't fix it.
<psilord> jstest-gtk sees the controller, but no input from it gets registered.
<psilord> And, most importantly, the light on the controller is off after it is plugged in.
<psilord> So, I found the answer. Apparently, it used ot be in the 16.04 kernels that more PDP xbox clone controllers were supported. But, somehow that support didn't get propogated to the 18.04 kernels.
<psilord> And, in thr 4.18+ (I think kernels) ALL PDP controllers are likely supported automatically, as opposed to random subsets of them which is how it is in 18.04 right now.
<psilord> So, I ransacked a box full of PDP xbox one controllers I had until I found one that happened to be in the xpad module in code database for the kernel revision I have.
<psilord> So extremely sadly, that's the answer.
<Alabalistic> great feedback
<psilord> Here is the patch that fixes them all: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/a6754fae1e66e9a40fed406290d7ca3f2b4d227c
<psilord> but I'm not sure what kernel revision that went into.
<psilord> kernel 4.15 was supposed to have full support for PDP controllers, but it doesn't appear to be the case.
<psilord> Ah well, I have a working solution, though not a general one. Good enough to keep writing my game. Thanks all.
<psilord> [Maybe that patch can be backported into the 4.15.0 base revision that xubunti 18.04 uses-hint hint!]
<psilord> Ah, my mistake, that patch that fixes all of them is actually in kernel revision 4.20. So, hopefully it'll get back ported. The fix is small and adds support for a LOT of cheap generic controllers.
<frad> im on 18.04. While logging in I see a stylized sun or circle (yellow) on a dark blue canvas. If this is the splash screen, how do I get rid of it?
<uvizachan> I feel you, frad. I wish I could set up the log in screen's resolution, but I can't. Two different buggering situations
#xubuntu 2019-06-30
<i_hate_niiggers> poop
<i_hate_niiggers> hi everyone
<i_hate_niiggers> i need some install help
<uvizachan> wut
<uvizachan> I hate niiggers why so offensive?
<i_hate_niiggers> hi
<xubuntu28w> hi all
<xubuntu28w> are there any plans to support the raspberry 4 in the future?
<xubuntu28w> PS: I am using Xubuntu on my PCs and Laptops, and would like to keep the same UI also for RPi4
<xubuntu28w> anybody awake...  ;D
<xubuntu27w> will Xubuntu support the new Raspberry Pi 4?
<Simo97> Hello, i'm a new user. I'm trying to install Xubuntu on an old Macbook A1181 (white) by DVD, but I've been waiting for a few hours already, and the installation is blocked in the same status. Have you some ideas?
<Krzysztofeqq> Hello.
#xubuntu 2020-06-22
<xu-help46w> xubuntu 20.04, running live from usb stick, after maybe ten minutes, keyboard appears to be unresponsive. Cursor moves from trackpad OK but focus highlight nor mousepad clicks work. Have to force stop with off switch. Occurs on three very different laptops.
<kgb> interesting, even though i chose to "skip", https://ibb.co/PDJn2Bq
<kgb> .. no change there, same as always: as if the option does nothing.
<lemur_> any ideas and feedback anyone ...  https://pastebin.com/raw/D6eHyN8K
<kgb> "Detecting ***** Is Important", brilliant
<kgb> something we could all only wish for xD
<kgb> a system intelligent enough to actually be able to do something useful with that kind of information.. dunno, like labeling the % of "such" drivers on each road /sec
<kgb> or however it could help us, in practical terms
<lemur_> drivers get tired, this is just assistant app, it will be useful for everyone later on.. detection is just first phase.
<kgb> they're also: 1) careless, 2) incompetent and 3) true-life *****
<kgb> :)
<lemur_> after detection, data is gathered in server, organized, then used in the app as smart application, which will automatically signal to slow down
<lemur_> incompetents .. depends ...   careless.. depends ... drivers too are humans, they get tired, they can become sick, they are not 100 percent perfect.. everyone is flawed.. can't  expect drivers to be like robots, their eyes and hands too get tired.
<kgb> not sure whether the transition between fully autonomous driving and this time in between would be worth it (infrastructure, cost of development, integration), because of the psychology of driving: people feel safe behind the wheel and think they can do whatever they want; unfortunately, the older I get, the more I realize that people are all, truly, simply selfish (AF) - at least in traffic
<kgb> unless they feel the boot on their neck, bt most of the time even this just makes it worse - like look at the US, tailgating, brake-checking and everyone going nuts. xD
<kgb> whole generations lost..
<lemur_> fully autonomous systems are in work by many companies, but such fully autonomous systems need processing power, detection devices , like LIDER and so on,  in due time they will be in market , but this system is much simpler and more practical, can be cheaper alternative
<kgb> ^^ i don't drive, unless i'm up for it - it's like really basic. =)
<lemur_> countries like india can't afford autonomous driving cars as i understand,  many will stick to old cars and so on.
<kgb> yes, ofc. sry for the diversion
<lemur_> few can afford, but how many will opt for it.. two wheelers won't buy a car with LIDER autonomous system, they should still go with some alternatives
<lemur_> this one uses same android device which many have
<lemur_> better version. .. fixed few typos  ----   https://pastebin.com/raw/a13v0CpW
<lemur_> 	AUTO ASSIST   -- ACCIDENT PREVENTION APP
<kgb> pplz, i try to rarely ask for help and learn (it) instead, but this is something that i -simply- won't be able to configure myself: on a ASUS fx505du laptop, getting an external monitor to run (via dedicated Nvidia 1660 Ti); here it is demonstrated, default install (untouched, everything installed "correctly"), with Guest Additions *not* working - because i have to set some kernel flags, or what is it that must be done and how, please?!
<kgb> https://ibb.co/cLxMGzt
<kgb> .. i've been at it for days and weeks, but all that i ever manage to do is getting to restore the default install. :/
<kgb> ^^ that's a screenshot of Oracle VM *from* the external screen, btw.
<kgb> so everything's working, except that it's not. :(
<kgb> could someone who's got experience with this lend me a quick hand, pls?
<kgb> .. i have, already, tried throwing everything at it - and the kitchen sink
<brainwash> kgb: VM?
<kgb> brainwash: only way to be able to test anything, a hdd install - i just get it jammed, every time
<brainwash> I don't quite understand...
<kgb> beyond frustrating, being *this* incompetent; but, i'm just stuck - not knowing how to configure this
<brainwash> doesn't using a VM create this problem?
<kgb> on a ASUS fx505du laptop, getting an external monitor to run (via dedicated Nvidia 1660 Ti); here it is demonstrated, default install (untouched, everything installed "correctly"), with Guest Additions *not* working - because i have to set some kernel flags, or what is it that must be done and how, please?! https://ibb.co/cLxMGzt << if i install to HDD and then try to enable the external monitor: i get unbootable OS, or no display /login
<kgb> .. so i can't configure it, don't know how apparently.
<brainwash> "unbootable OS"
<brainwash> not sure if I can believe that
<kgb> what must i do, with grub2 and the kernel right?! to get the display to go via Nvidia 1660 Ti to the big screen?
<kgb> brainwash: in the past, whatever version of windows /linux /oracle - i was able to utilize Guest Additions just fine, on my desktop PC
<brainwash> I'm not that familiar with nvidia hardware, but they do offer a driver which comes with a GUI for configuration
<kgb> it's with the laptop, i don't know *how* to get about it
<kgb> and it's not really the guest additions: it's getting the display to function through the external adapter (dedicated Nvidia chip) and external monitor
<kgb> tried all drivers, proprietary /nuevo and everything else
<kgb> *downloading and installing from nvidia website, their linux driver = everything
<kgb> i simply don't know what flags and how must i pass them to the kernel via grub2 right?! to get it to work, is that what has to be done??
<brainwash> no idea
<kgb> ah! :(
<brainwash> this a channel for general Xubuntu support
<brainwash> and your question is rather out of the scope
<kgb> ah, come on, it's like *the* simplest thing..:) only that i'm so clueless with it
<kgb> ##linux won't let me join while i'm on tor
<brainwash> #vbox?
<kgb> ty, ty (it's just not a VM issue, rather how to pass the graphics through nvidia to the external monitor, via HDMI. :))
<Celso>  Good afternoon! :)
<kgb> [19:51:16] <kgb> what insanity.. repeated everything for the Nth time - and now it's just, suddenly, working :/ https://ibb.co/TR70Fqs TF
<kgb> Celso: hi! o/
<Celso> https://imgur.com/M2sLQom.png
<kgb> Celso: that's not WeeChat, irssi?
<Celso> irssi
<kgb> hm, it looks good!..
<kgb> what's the little window theme you got going on there?
<Celso> NumixBlue
<Celso> https://imgur.com/G0rygtg.png
<kgb> Celso: how to get it, a download? https://www.xfce-look.org/p/1013649/
<Celso> kgb: sudo apt install numix-blue-gtk-theme numix-gtk-theme numix-icon-theme numix-icon-theme-circle
<kgb> nice, ty! :$
<Celso> :)
<Celso> kgb: I'll be away for a while! Goodbye
<kgb> hey, cool!.. just, why is it -like- 3000TB? :o https://ibb.co/JsnnbKf
<kgb> are they one-and-the-same? https://postimg.cc/gallery/1mBy5Zs
<Celso> kgb: I really like this video. https://youtu.be/Y_x5svD2sZQ
<kgb> Celso: or this, just some music..:) https://youtu.be/-GBAqJ96OIo
<Celso> :)
<juno> E: Unable to locate package numix-icon-theme-circle
<juno> 18.04
<juno> nice icons though
<Celso> https://imgur.com/hcDI9zb.png
<juno> I see that list sans the last one
<juno> because I'm on 18.04 I guess
<juno> all good
<juno> found the ppa :)
<Celso>  because I'm on 20.04
#xubuntu 2020-06-23
<xubuntu55i> sup
<xubuntu55i> sup everybody
<xubuntu55i> How are we doing today?
<doubledutch> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xubuntu55i> kk
 * doubledutch tips his hat so hard he gets vertigo and does a barrel roll
<xubuntu55i> The Beast adopted new raiment and studied the ways of Time and Space and Light and the Flow of energy through the Universe. From its studies, the Beast fashioned new structures from oxidised metal and proclaimed their glories. And the Beast’s followers rejoiced, finding renewed purpose in these teachings.
<xubuntu55i> from The Book of Mozilla, 11:14
<doubledutch> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Flannel, genii, ikonia, krytarik, mneptok, Myrtti, Pici, pleia2, Unit193.
<xubuntu55i> doubledutch Sorry about what happened to your dick.
#xubuntu 2020-06-24
<provolik> Hello, I have Xubutnu 18.04.4 on a laptop and since yesterday the keycap double-u is not vvorking. I vvas vvondering if there is a vvay to associate the double-u to a keystroke. Is it possible?
<xubuntu_liveuser> Good day everyone, best wishes from sunny germany
<xubuntu_liveuser> i recently had an hardware breakdown, so i am right now using a replacement PC with an Xubuntu 14 Live DVD
<xubuntu_liveuser> i would like to get your suggestions for an good way to a current system while keeping the classic look and old programs that seem to be no more in favour
<pmjdebruijn> "old programs"
<pmjdebruijn> "classic look"
<pmjdebruijn> please be a little more specific
<xubuntu_liveuser> is there a simple and clean way to first install Xubuntu 14 from the DVD plus the old programs, followed a kind of update to Xubuntu 18 or 20 (64 Bit) ?
<xubuntu_liveuser> yes, still typing
<xubuntu_liveuser> i meant, the PC that i previously used began with 14 and was over the years upgraded to 18
<xubuntu_liveuser> i would like to restart with somethign that looks and feels like 14 (or like Windows NT), an user interface that looks not too "Fancy" with simple elements and decorations everywhere
<xubuntu_liveuser> and i would like to reinstall several amateur radio programs, like NEC, also  QUCS, X-Chat, Geany, Freebasic, SoX and some other stuff that i did not obviously see on todays distributions
<xubuntu_liveuser> should i describe something morei n detail?
<pmjdebruijn> no clue
<pmjdebruijn> sox is still in 20.04
<pmjdebruijn> x-chat in the form of hexchat
<pmjdebruijn> geany is still there
<xubuntu_liveuser> ok, core question, if i install Xubuntu14 that i have on DVD running right now, can i then cross in some way to 64bit ?
<pmjdebruijn> probably not in a way that won't  be painful
<pmjdebruijn> why would you want to do that
<pmjdebruijn> just dl the 64bit version in the first place and install that
<pmjdebruijn> afaik, xubuntu 20.04 isn't much more fancy than 14.04
<xubuntu_liveuser> well, because i have only this DVD right now running here
<pmjdebruijn> but that's been a long whiel ago
<xubuntu_liveuser> ok
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu_liveuser: and you don't have a usb drive to download to or something?
<pmjdebruijn> wrt the old software, no clue, if it's no longer maintained it's probably time to say goodbye
<pmjdebruijn> trying to find well maintained alternatives is probably a better use of your time
<xubuntu_liveuser> most stuff is currently in a doubtful state and needs to be checked and backed up, got a kind of waterdamage to the previous pc
<pmjdebruijn> but, i'm not familiar with the radio amateur scene so...
<xubuntu_liveuser> or i need to drive out to the next town to buy more stuff
<pmjdebruijn> you'd save yourself a lot of grief probably
<pmjdebruijn> but stick around, maybe someone else has a better idea
<xubuntu_liveuser> yes, i am already doing other house work in paralell, just wanted to get right here into the chat and hear some opnions
<xubuntu_liveuser> no hectic
<xubuntu_liveuser> hmm, looks like i could make a spare CF card in my camera bootable
<xubuntu_liveuser> ok, 30 minutes to download the Xubuntu20 image
<xubuntu_liveuser> soo, seems to be finished in 10 minutes, then i wil ldisappear again
<xubuntu_liveuser> thank you for your conversation
<azagaya> Hi! is there anyway to achieve fractional hidpi scaling on xubuntu?
<pmjdebruijn> azagaya: isn't that default?
<pmjdebruijn> ah it's not
<azagaya> pmjdebruijn: not apparently. I have a 1920x1080 screen.. everything obviosuly is too small, but the hidpi options only lets me scale it 2x and everithing is just to big. Nos i just increased font dpi size, but its not ideal as some things still are too small
<azagaya>  * pmjdebruijn: not apparently. I have a 1920x1080 screen.. everything obviosuly is too small, but the hidpi options only lets me scale it 2x and everithing is just to big. Now i just increased font dpi size, but its not ideal as some things still are too small
<pmjdebruijn> you can still hcange the DPI settings to any random value though
<pmjdebruijn> but that mostly affects font rendering
<pmjdebruijn> IIRC
<azagaya> only for fonts i can use any value
<pmjdebruijn> you have 1920x1080 on how many inches?
<azagaya> 15, is a laptop
<azagaya> and im a bit blind i think hehe
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<pmjdebruijn> presumably only changing font dpi, is probably the least worst solution in the meanwhile, but stick around, someone else might have a better suggestion
<pmjdebruijn> I've specifically avoided hidpi screens because of this up until now
<pmjdebruijn> so I haven't had to deal with this
<azagaya> pmjdebruijn: ok thanks!
<brainwash> azagaya: it's a feature which is being added in Xfce 4.16
<azagaya> oh great!
<azagaya> brainwash: thanks!
<coconut> Is there any work being done on HiDPI support for new xubuntu release ?
<pmjdebruijn> presumably that will trickle down into whatever is the next xubuntu release when xfce 4.16 has been released
<pmjdebruijn> it's shame it missed 20.04
<coconut> i see (i now have to use ubuntu mate, which does scale my laptop well)
<pmjdebruijn> what I just said there is basically true for any random software release relating to any random linux distro release
<pmjdebruijn> few exception are browsers like firefox which are actually backported onto old releases
<pmjdebruijn> given their significance in modern use
<brainwash> coconut: you can set scaling to 2x via the settings GUI
<coconut> brainwash, yeah i think i tried that.... it resulted into bad graphics and a window border WAY too small for resizing windows by mouse.
<pmjdebruijn> coconut: brainwash doesn't mean doubling your dpi value
<brainwash> you'll have to select the hidpi window borders too
<pmjdebruijn> ooooh
<pmjdebruijn> that's seperate?
<brainwash> window borders were always separate
<brainwash> in the Xfce universe
<pmjdebruijn> would be rather nice if xfwm could pick that up magically though
<pmjdebruijn> but oh well :)
<brainwash> it does to some degree
<brainwash> at least I saw a commit addressing this
<Celso> Good afternoon everyone!
#xubuntu 2020-06-25
<jdwwatts> hello
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hello
#xubuntu 2020-06-26
<MrWhite> hi
<MrWhite> how can I change shortcuts on xubuntu, peeraps for windows move, please
<diogenes_> MrRobot7, window manager > keyboard
<diogenes_> sorry MrWhite ^^^^
<MrWhite> bon c'est bon merci
<nikolam> Dual monitor still have issues in Xubuntu. I have second monitor connected to intel graphics and primary monitor connected to AMD 7850. Every time i turn on or change resolution on second monitor, I get garbled screen.
<nikolam> I try it 3-4 times and then it does change res. or turn on second monitor, without garbling the screen...
<crimson_king> How do enable hibernation and the "Hibernate" option on Xubuntu 20.04? Would enabling it in upower and logind as instructed in the following page be enough? https://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<Andrio> I believe so.
<xu-help19w> hey all, got random freezes on xubuntu 20.04 on my hp laptop (mouse movement works, also ssh into the machine works, however i can't click or use keyboard). anyone can help?
<crimson_king> According to this page, it is impossible to bring back the "Hibernate" option in Xubuntu. Hibernation can only be called from the terminal. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate#Hibernate_Disabled_by_Default :/
<crimson_king> I wanted it to hibernate on lid close, because of encryption
<Guest_68> hello, I am using Ubuntu 20.04 LTS x86_64 XFCE, I am not able to open 'software and updates'
<Guest_68> every time I try to open 'software and updates', it crashes!
#xubuntu 2020-06-27
<xu-help57w> hey all, got random freezes on xubuntu 20.04 on my hp laptop (mouse movement works, also ssh into the machine works, however i can't click or use keyboard locally). anyone can help?
<b1ack0p> hi
<b1ack0p> what version of xfce is used in xubuntu 20.04 ?
<diogenes_> !release notes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<b1ack0p> ook
<b1ack0p> btw should i install xfce-terminal separetely ?
<b1ack0p> is it included in xfce4 or xfce4-goodies?
<diogenes_> it's included of course since it's one of the main components.
<b1ack0p> ook thanks
<crimson_king> Yesterday I asked about enabling hibernation on Xubuntu. After some investigation, I figured out all the steps to bring back the "Hibernate" GUI option in Xfce and setup the actual hibernation through systemd-logind on an encrypted system using a swap file. Details here: https://rephlex.de/blog/2019/12/27/how-to-hibernate-and-resume-from-swap-file-in-ubuntu-20-04-using-full-disk-encryption/#comment-211192
<CookieMonster> hi
#xubuntu 2020-06-28
<xu-irc88w> Hi all
<LLIypuk> evening
<LLIypuk> would somebody please verify one issue regarding xubuntu 20.04 ?
<coconut> LLIypuk, i do not have xubuntu available here, but please say
<LLIypuk> fsck.mode=skip kernel parameter gets ignored
<coconut> LLIypuk, i am just waiting just like you
<LLIypuk> coconut, waiting for what?
<professor-mad-do> hello i have problem with videos tearing in xubuntu
<professor-mad-do> any help
<well_laid_lawn> professor-mad-do: which vid card do you have ?
<well_laid_lawn> turned compositing off ?
<professor-mad-do> well_laid_lawn, intel graphic
<well_laid_lawn> is the tearing with compositing on /
<professor-mad-do> well_laid_lawn, yes
<professor-mad-do> well_laid_lawn, i add this line to xorg.conf
<professor-mad-do> Option "TearFree" "true"
<professor-mad-do> but now every boot i get a little display  error in the wallpaper
<professor-mad-do> but the tearing gone
<well_laid_lawn> you might need to hae the intel driver use UXA instead of the default SNA
<professor-mad-do> well_laid_lawn, how can i do that
<professor-mad-do> im a beginner in linux
<professor-mad-do> can you explain me please the steps
<professor-mad-do> ??
<well_laid_lawn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/638231/how-can-i-switch-graphic-card-acceleration-from-sna-to-uxa
<well_laid_lawn> after turning off compositing that's the next thing I would try
<professor-mad-do> well_laid_lawn, do you think that could solve my problem
<professor-mad-do> ??
<well_laid_lawn> hard to tell from here but afaik it is the next thing to try
<professor-mad-do> ok
<hamdimmature> hi
<Xarizzar> whoops
<Xarizzar> sorry about that
